#ubuntu-pl 2010-11-22
<matti_____> bry
<pokrak> witmy a mi szerény küszöbértékek
<matti_____> kaszubski?
<pokrak> és ne beszélj ostobaságot
<matti_____> ja nieznaju
<matti_____> szto ty gawarisz
<matti_____> a teraz wyjaśnij co miałeś na myśli
<marcin> Hehe
<shpaq> mornin'
<matti_____> ning
<matti____> co tam w wielkim świecie słychać
<lotharek> cześć
<pokrak> lowlatency rządzi :)
<matti____> ech
<PushUpek> bry
<lotharek> hi
<pokrak> ih
<PushUpek> pih ;]
<PushUpek> pokrak, okazało się, że kernel działa poprawnie, tylko chromium zamula okrutnie przy flashu ;D
<pokrak> :)
<pokrak> ja juz na 2 kompach mam lowa
<pokrak> przedcwila testowalem real
<pokrak> ale gdm`a musiałemz reki odpalic (????)
<pokrak> no i nie było efektów
<pokrak> wiec low pozostaje
<pokrak> a jak udało ci sie patchowanego kernela skompilowac
<PushUpek> zainstalowałem kernela bfs ;]
<trabbit> witam
<trabbit> prubuję sobie xorg skonfigórować dla VBoxa, z tego co sie dowiedziałem trzeba xorg.conf edytować. Czy po edycji w/w pliku musze coś jeszcze odpalic w terminalu? jakieś runxorg :>
<trabbit> czy wystarczy restart systemu?
<pokrak> jako root
<pokrak> X -configure
<pokrak> kopiujesz powstały xorg.conf.new do /etc/X11/ jako xorg.conf
<pokrak> i wsio
<trabbit> pokrak: to "X -configure" to musi być z jakiejs konkretnej lokalizacji odplaone? bo mi jakif fatal error wyskakuje
<trabbit> jakiś
<pokrak> rabbit nie musi miec uprawnienia root
<pokrak> czyli sudo X -configure
<trabbit> ja wczesniej dałem sudo su
<trabbit> a poźniej X -configure
<trabbit> sprawdze jeszcze po restarcie
<trabbit> pokrak: Fatal server error:
<trabbit> Server is already active for display 0
<trabbit> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<trabbit> 	and start again.
<pokrak> aaaa ok jasna sprawa
<pokrak> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<trabbit> pokrak: i mam czarny ekran z migającą kreską :/
<pokrak> ctrl + alt + f1
<pokrak> i wcodzisz do konsoli
<pokrak> oczywisci w wirtboxie musisz poszukac skrotu
<trabbit> dobra zrobiło config-a
<trabbit> teraz spowrotem moge do graficznego?
<pokrak> skopiowałeś go ??
<pokrak> do etc/X11/ jako xorg.conf
<trabbit> w trybie textowym?
<pokrak> nooooooooooo
<trabbit> co musze zrobic zeby przy tym kopiowaniu zmienic nazwe?
<trabbit> czy pozniej ja zmioenic
<pokrak> doh www.google.pl
<pokrak> tam wpisz przenoszenie plików linux
<pokrak> byle jak byle by było
<trabbit> pokrak: "sudo mv /home/trabbit/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf" ?
<pokrak> yeap
<pokrak> dokładnie tak
<pokrak> pozniej sudo shutdown -r now
<szymon_g> witam
<trabbit> pokrak: a teraz jak z edytuje tego configa (z googlowskich porad) to mam cos odpalic później czy tylko restart
<pokrak> nie edytuj go
<pokrak> odpal go najpierw
<trabbit> ./run...?
<pokrak> zresetuj poprostu
<sataranei> da się w jakiś łatwy sposób wywalić wszystkie czcionki bez polskich znaków?
<pokrak> z palce
<pokrak> katalog z czcionkami i kasujesz
<sataranei> lipa :/
<retour-eu> jak wygląda sprawa obsługi ekranów dotykowych pod ubuntu? w moim przypadku jest to ekran rezystywny
<retour-eu> po instalacji automatycznej funkcja dotykowa nie działa prawidlowo i dodatkowo po pierwszym uzyciu / dotknięciu ekranu blokuje klawiature i touchpad
<kklimonda> retour-eu: dopiero od 10.10 tak naprawdę nad tym pracują więc wygląda różnie
<retour-eu> kklimonda: wielkie dzieki! zaoszczedze duzo czasu
<pokrak> qna coś widziałem nt dotykowego w zeszłym tygodniu + ubuntu ale nie pamietam
<bt4> witam
<TheNumb> bt4: dalej się męczysz na tym bt4?
<bt4> TheNumb, nie męcze się ale mam jeszcze
<bt4> TheNumb, wpierdzieliłem gnoma i wyglaa jak normalne ubuntu
<TheNumb> bt4: ale nie masz takiego ładnego menu z kategoriami.
<bt4> TheNumb, czekam teraz na 10.10 jak po polsku bedzie to wywale wogole to
<pokrak> jest po polsku
<bt4> o
<PushUpek> cały czas było ;)
<pokrak> hehehehehhehe
<PushUpek> po instalacji wystarczy przełączyć język a on sobie doinstaluje pakiety :P
<pokrak> i ot cała filozofia :)
<pokrak> push który kernel teraz ?
<bt4> TheNumb, mam ładne menu hehe
<TheNumb> bt4: takie z podziałem jak w kde?
<TheNumb> Z tymi kategoriami bt
<pokrak> menu z kde to zuo
<TheNumb> pokrak: ale kde 3.5
<bt4> TheNumb, a tego konkretnego to nie
<PushUpek> pr0 user nie używa menu ;D
<pokrak> nie sledze wersji kde
<TheNumb> pr0 user używa tylko directfb
<pokrak> ale w zeszłym tyg było to zuo
<PushUpek> pokrak, testuje 2.36 ale inne ;]
<PushUpek> ale tym razem zrobie test jak w tym filmie na youtube ;]
<pokrak> PushUpek: jak narazie low wypada najlepiej
<pokrak> push testuj na 720p
<pokrak> np big buck bunny jest we wszystkich rozdielczosciach
<PushUpek> ściągam 1080p ;) w ogg
<PushUpek> odpalę kompilację kernela z -j64 i zobaczę czy film podczas odtwarzania się będzie ciął ;]
<TheNumb> PushUpek: a masz ten sam proc?
<TheNumb> Co w phoronixie ;]
<pokrak> hehehehehehe
<TheNumb> Bo te 64 wątki są ustawione pod tamten konkretny proc, żeby był full load.
<PushUpek> spoko :P dam radę ;D
<TheNumb> Zesrasz się, a nie dasz radę.
<PushUpek> nie kuś, bo nie chce mi się instalować linuxa na stacjonarnym :P
<TheNumb> To zainstaluj windowsa.
<dweller> mi odpalone 32 caty z urandom dawały na laptopowym c2d load rzędu 70 :D
<dweller> ablo to bylo jeszcze na p4 3ghz
<dweller> nie pamietam juz
<bt4> the numb http://tnij.com/NwLIP  takie menu mam
<TheNumb> bt4: hehe, masz kde i gnome ;p
<bt4> TheNumb, :)
<pokrak> heretyk :P
<bt4> taka piosenka była Leniwiec - Heretyk
<PushUpek> pokrak na 2.36 z tym patchem sintel 720p ~50%
<pokrak> sesesese lecz nie u mnie :(
<PushUpek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umZn4ECQX_4 zapowiada się kolejna ciekawa polska animacja ;)
<trabbit> pokrak: jestes?
<pokrak> yeap
<trabbit> XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"
<trabbit>       after 147917 requests (147914 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<trabbit> mino tej configuracji xorg dalej jakis error
<pokrak> tu poszukaj odpowiedzi
<pokrak> http://www.google.pl/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=fatal+IO+error+11+(Resource+temporarily+unavailable)+on+X+server+%22:0.0%22
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3229nwm> (at www.google.pl)
<trabbit> pokrak: szukałem juz tak-bład pojawia sie przy róznych aplikacjach
<pokrak> wiec ine wiem nie bawiłem sie zaduzo witrboxami
<jacekowski> nie odpala sie w ogole?
<jacekowski> czy zdycha?
<TheNumb> Kto ma Minta?
<TheNumb> I ma porównanie z 10.10
<trabbit> TheNumb: ja mam ale niewielkie
<TheNumb> trabbit: na czym zostałeś?
<trabbit> wole ubuntu
<TheNumb> Mhm
<trabbit> choć Julia ładnie wygląda
<TheNumb> trabbit: spoko, dzięki.
<TheNumb> A bawił się ktoś LMDE?
<czester> Re.
<pokrak> .eR
<TheNumb> czester: czołem Macowcu.
<czester> Co tam, pokraki?
<pokrak> ic stara bida youtube wreszcie działa lecz redtube ciaglesie tnie  :P
<czester> Muszę moją kamerę od kolegi odebrać.
<PushUpek> pokrak, xvideos lepsze ;]
<pokrak> hehehehehehhehe
<dweller> czester: odebrać, brzmi siłowo
<pokrak> tia ale do redtube mam sentyment od czsu testowania proxy :)
<czester> dweller: Brzmi normalnie.
<PushUpek> hehe
<czester> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTyC7Z96_-I&feature=autofb
<czester> Trochę kultury, chamy! ;-P
<PushUpek> http://www.joemonster.org/filmy/30404/Bajka_dla_dzieci_w_Belgii
<pokrak> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIloe-3X2xw
<pokrak> to lepsze
<czester> Zdecydowanie nie ;-P
<czester> Zresztą obejrzyj co Buddy Guy robi później na tym filmie :D
<pokrak> nie dam rady zasypiam w przweciagu 15 sek :)
<czester> To słabo.
<czester> Kawałek nie jest w żadens posób usypiający.
<pokrak> wloe dobrego rocka i viking metal
<czester> Ale jak wolisz jakieś kozły i ogień na krzyżu to się nie dziwię.
<trojan182> cze mam pytanie
<pokrak> nie niewolno
<pokrak> "P
<trojan182> mam problem z netem komunikator działa normalnie a stronki nie chcą się ładować
<pokrak> jaki komunikat
<pokrak> i czy dodałeś dnsy
<trojan182> nie nie dałem
<pokrak> sp[rawdz pingujac najpierw nazwe pozniej ip
<pokrak> np 208.67.222.222
<pokrak> spinguuj jak ci działa ustaw go jako dns`a
<pokrak> a drugiego 208.67.220.220
<trojan182> ok
<PushUpek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyR-Dl5zQmE muzyczka i czas popracować :/
<pokrak> troche senne ale moze byc
<retour-eu> PushUpek: dobry link dzięki
 * czester odinstalował flasha ;-P
<TheNumb> czester: youtube.com/html5
<czester> ta
<czester> Ale ja chcę filmy na większej ilości stron
<TheNumb> vimeo też ma ;p
 * TheNumb chyba postawi sobie osx86
<czester> Hehehehe
<pokrak> 
<TheNumb> czester: dzisiaj wychodzi iOS 4.2
<czester> Wiem.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<czester> Ale nie wiem czy instalować.
<TheNumb> Ja na bank zrobię upgrade.
<czester> Poza tym dla iPhone'a to za dużo nie zmienia.
<czester> Jak masz 3G to zdecydowanie warto.
<TheNumb> Dla iTouch tym bardziej ;0
<czester> Ja wolę mieć nawigację ;-P
<TheNumb> W nokii mam nawigację ;F
<TheNumb> Grr, znowu trzeba będzie windowsa postawić ;]
<Syngress> exit
<czester> Buehehehehehe
<czester> A ja nie muszę miec do niczego Windowsa ;-P
<TheNumb> A ja muszę, pfff...
<TheNumb> Chociaż <:
<TheNumb> W sumie to nie... :P
<TheNumb> Jak postawię osx86 to będzie z bańki.
<TheNumb> Tylko, że w terminalu nie mogę się przełączać między oknami w irssi ;/
<czester> He?
<TheNumb> w sensie alt + numer okna
<czester> esc działa
<TheNumb> Nie działa ;X
<czester> esc+1
<TheNumb> mhm
<TheNumb> Sprawdzę
<TheNumb> ^^
 * TheNumb brb
<czester> Amator
<PushUpek> szkoda, że iOS 4 nie obsługuje starszych iTouch :P
<Konstantynopolit> hi
<Cock> siema
<Cock> wiecie co?
<Zemsty_czas2> ??
<Cock> @mteg chyba nie jest normalny
<Cock> to yole
<Cock> to tyle
<Cock> lol
<Cock> nara
<Zemsty_czas2> :|
<Cock> hmm... zemsty_czas1, zemsty_czas2
<Zemsty_czas2> HMMMM
<Cock> patrząc na mój nick, ja chyba też nie...
<Zemsty_czas> kurcze aż tyle osób polubiło tego nicka? :|
<jarek> czesc
<jarek> jak moge wylaczyc bootsplasha w Ubuntu 10.10?
<jarek> "playmouth"? czy tak nazywa sie ten nowy bootsplash?
<jarek> s/playmouth/plymouth
<Quintasan> kklimonda: ping
<fi9o> Cos na linuksa do obrobki/tworzenia pdf'ow? Znak ktos cos takiego?
<Quintasan> pdfedit bodajże
<jarek> fi9o: OpenOffice Draw
<fi9o> jarek: Juz sprawdzam.
<jarek> fi9o: niczego lepszego na linuksa raczej nie znajdziesz
<en0x> bo linuks to gowno
<Quintasan> ...
<en0x> no co? taka prawda...
<Quintasan> to na cholerę tu siedzisz? nie podoba się to wypad
<en0x> mhm
<en0x> bo lubie wkurwiac takich menelow jak ty Quintasan
<Quintasan> Stirlitz: ping?
<Syngress> en0x: to zalezy do czego ptrzebujesz
<jarek> w ubuntu nie da sie odinstalowac plymouth
<en0x> oj Quintasan bedzie sie zalil do Stirlitza ;(
<en0x> rzal.pl
<kklimonda> Quintasan: pong
<jarek> jak moge go w takim razie wylaczyc?
<Quintasan> kklimonda: był może sylwester? mam już pierwszego kandydata ^_^
<kklimonda> en0x: zachowuj się albo wyjdź
<Quintasan> jarek: plymoutha chcesz wyłączyć?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: to tak nie działa - musisz do sylwestra napisać :)
<jarek> Quintasan: tak, nie chce zadnych graficznych bajerow
<kklimonda> Quintasan: on tu nie przychodzi
<Quintasan> jarek: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Quintasan> jarek: i zamień: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<jarek> damn, na dodek Ubuntu uzywa jakiegos innego gruba :/
<Quintasan> jarek: na GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<jarek> gdzie jest /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Quintasan> jarek: nie nie nie, zmieniaj to w /etc/default/grub bo za każdym razem jak instalujesz nowego kernela to skrypty post-install używają reguł zawartych w tym pliku żeby zrobić wpis do menu GRUBa
<dweller> en0x: kolejny wannabe-bsd?
<Quintasan> jarek: a nowy plik to /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<jarek> Quintasan: ok, dzieki
<Quintasan> kklimonda: Dzięki. Zaraz napiszę :)
<Quintasan> jarek: A, i jeszcze potem zrób sudo update-grub
<Quintasan> I na wszelki wypadek sudo update-grub2
<jarek> Quintasan: mhm, wlasnie przeczytalem to w naglowoku /etc/default/grub
<mati75> re
<Syngress> du -b
<Syngress> sorry
<trabbit> witam ponownie
<trabbit> mam
<trabbit> *** No rule to make target `kernel/bounds.c', needed by `kernel/bounds.s'. Stop.
<trabbit> zciągnołem source jak google powiedział
<trabbit> rozpakowałem i  odpaliłem:make oldconfig && make prepare
<trabbit> ale nie pomogło
<Mat_Matan> bry
<mati75> wit
<trabbit> ma ktoś może pomysł co z tym zrobić
<trabbit> `kernel/bounds.c', needed by `kernel/bounds.s'
<trabbit> sprawdzałem jeszcze linux-headers ale mam najnowsze
<trabbit> nie wiem czego może jescze brakować
<retour-eu> trabbit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1047374
<TheNumb> czester: jesteś wielki, zadziałało z tym tabem.
 * KiFka hi
<Natasza> hi KiFka
<KiFka> prosilam cie zeby zmienil nicka
<Natasza> złe skojarzenia? nie nie śpisz po nocach?
<r9s> siema
<r9s> dałoby radę wstawic linki do conky?
<Natasza> r9s: a curla umie?
<r9s> Natasza: tak ale to nie ma nic wspónego
<r9s> Natasza: chodzi mi o klikalne odnośniki
<r9s> hiperłącza
<trabbit> retour-eu: tą paczke skopiować do usr/src/ i rozpakowac
<Natasza> r9s: naucz się LUA!
<r9s> Natasza: dalej nie odpowiedziałaś na moje pytanie
<trabbit> a pońiej w rozpakowanym folderze odpalić :make oldconfig && make prepare
<retour-eu> trabbit: mam nadzieje, że angielski znasz, jesli nie to wrzuc do Google Translate. Nigdy nie miałem tego problemu.
<trabbit> chodzi mi o to czy make menuconfig to własnie to polecenie:oldconfig && make prepare
<trabbit> ?
<aso824> Co zrobić aby wicd lub inny manager widział D-Link DWL-G520+ (i sieci WLAN) ?
<oskar_> Witam. Jak najłatwiej mogę udostepnic internet na wifi z ppp0?
<aso824> Próbowałem odpalić jako root wicd ale... nic się nie działo. Tzn przy uruchomionym wicd ponowne odpalenie nic nie zmieniło, jak wyłączyłem wicd i wpisałem sudo wicd to nie odpalił ponownie
<Nerihsa> hmm
<winter>  meow?
<Nerihsa> nyoro~n
<winter> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Nyoro~n ??
<Nerihsa> tez
<Nerihsa> fajnie tam jest kliknac random page
<winter> :>
<winter> nie rozumiem tych 4chan-owców
<szymon_g> KiFka: czesc
<KiFka> hej szymon_g :) co slychac ?
<KiFka> gotuje kolacje
<szymon_g> ja sie przymierzam do zrobienia sobie czegos do zjedzenia :)
<zibiboniek1> Witam
<Nerihsa> matiW
<m477> mozecie polecic jakis slownik techniczny do sciagniecia?
<bez_nicku> hi
<Zblakany> ktoś z was używał kiedyś programu o nazwie Ganglia?
 * PushUpek ziewa
<bt4> PushUpek, nie śpij zwiedzaj
<PushUpek> bt4, taka pogoda, że co robić ;]
<PushUpek> już nawet muzyka mi nie pomaga ;]
<bt4> PushUpek, heh ja tez siedze bo siedze
<bt4> PushUpek, a co tam za nute zapodajesz ?
<mati75> mydełko fa
<bt4> heheeee
<PushUpek> Bruce Dickinson...
<PushUpek> nie mam mydełka fa :(
<bt4> u nie znam
<Natasza> 1st
<Kwpolska> last
<mati75> a to co
<PushUpek> bt4, wokalista Iron Maiden ;]
<bt4> aa
<mati75> indyjski czas
<bt4> to Yo
<bt4> PushUpek, daj ich jakas dobra nutke to sobie przesłucham
<PushUpek> bt4, np http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYUrYDbNjYQ
<jarek> czesc
<bt4> cześć jarek
<jarek> czy ubuntu potrzebuje partycji swap aby dzialala hibernacja?
<PushUpek> tak
<bt4> Oo
<PushUpek> tak dużej jak masz ram
<jarek> no ja wlasnie nie mam swapa, a hibernacja mi dziala
<jarek> i to mnie troche dziwi
<PushUpek> hmm
<PushUpek> u mnie nie działała ;) ale może gdzieś można mu miejsce zrzutu zmienić ;]
<bt4> zalezy jaki system
<jarek> w dokumentacji tez pisza ze swap jest potrzebny: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<jarek> ale moze w 10.10 zrobili nowa implementacje?
<PushUpek> trudno powiedzieć ;)
<PushUpek> nie czytałem dokumentacji 10.10 , to ci nie powiem
<jarek> jezeli mam 4gb ramu, to jest sens dodawania swapa jezeli wszystko dziala?
<PushUpek> jeśli wszystko działa, to nie ma sensu ;)
<barnex> hmm
<barnex> a mogę sobie jakoś przerobić
<barnex> żeby nie używał swapa?
<barnex> eh, pewnie mogę, idę pogooglać
<jarek> barnex: chyba musisz usunac linijke w /etc/fstab
<jarek> barnex: ale po co?
<jarek> barnex: jezeli juz masz swapa to korzystaj :P
<PushUpek> na tym 1gb zawsze więcej porno wlezie :P
<bt4> heeeeee
<barnex> jarek: bo za małego zrobiłem i mi hibernacja nie działa
<barnex> a skoro ponoć działa na swapfile
<barnex> to łatwiej, niż powiększyć swapa
<jarek> barnex: ja nie mam ani swap file ani partycji swap
<barnex> :O
<jarek> barnex: tylko 4gb ramu
<Nerihsa> mozna zrobic prosto swapfile i wlaczac recznie kiedy naprawde potrzebujesz
<barnex> mogę mieć i swap i swapfile?
<Nerihsa> yhy
<jarek> jaka jest roznica miedzy hibernacja a "Suspend to disk"? to jest to samo?
<winter> nawet na 4 giga ram używałbym swap
<barnex> no ja mam 4 giga właśnie
<barnex> i eclipse + sporo tabów w ff + jakieś bzdety
<Nerihsa> a to laptop? inaczej nie widze sensu swapa
<barnex> i wchodzę na swap czasem
<winter> mam 2 giga + 2 gb swap :>
<barnex> nie, to desktop
<Nerihsa> tym bardziej nie
<barnex> well, czemu? suspend to disk imo w desktopie jest fajne
<barnex> przez to że mi nie działa
<barnex> ciągle zostawiam kompa włączonego na noc
<Nerihsa> a nie lepiej go czasem... wylaczyc
<winter> ja hibernuje do ramu
<barnex> żeby się nie bawić potem z ustawianiem wszystkiego
<barnex> tak jak było przed chwilą :o
<Nerihsa> ee>
<winter> barnex: hibernate script Ci n ie działa?
<barnex> Nerihsa: well, lepiej, tylko potem aplikacje mi startują nie na tych pulpitach co chce, muszę być obecny przy procesie włączania żeby się zalogować, programy w konsolach się same nie odpalają tak jak były, tylko dostaję puste konsole etc
<barnex> winter: hibernate script == menu power > hibernate w gnomie?
<Nerihsa> to napraw sobie te ustawienia
<jarek> gdy klikam "System - Shut down - Suspend" to system zostaje zahibernowany czy przechodzi w stan czuwania?
<winter> 20:40:17 up 74 days, 15:45
<winter> to mój serwerke :>
<winter> serwerek*
<PushUpek> suspend, to uśpienie ;)
<jarek> wyglada jakby przechodzil w stan czuwanie bo dysk i wiatraki przestaja zupelnie szumiec
<jarek> wroc, chcialem napisac w stan hibernacji
<barnex> idę stestować hibernację, bo dawno nie sprawdzałem czy działa
<jarek> PushUpek: ale przy uspieniu laptop powinien chyba wydawac z siebie jakies dzwieki?
<zibiboniek1> tak oh ah ;)
<jarek> nie, hrhrhrhrhrhrhrhr
<winter> :->
<zibiboniek1> a ja nigdy nie używałem ani uśpienia ani hibernacji
<bt4> mój jak śpi to milczy jak grób
<zibiboniek1> wieczorem ustawiam shutdown -h + godzina i ok
<PushUpek> jarek, mój przy uśpieniu mryga diodą zasilania ;)
<winter> no dokładnie, wiekszość podzespołów jest wyłączona
<jarek> pamietam ze na desktopie uspienie oznaczalo tylko wygaszenie ekranu przejscie w stan czuwania, widocznie w laptopach jest to zrobione troche inaczej
<winter> PushUpek: nie zawsze
<bt4> PushUpek, czyli zasypia dopiero hehe
<winter> barnex: nie, apt-get install hibernate
<winter> potem vim /etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf
<winter> edytujesz wszystkie pliki konfiguracyjne
<zibiboniek1> i dopiero w tedy sudo apt-get install hibernate ;)
<zibiboniek1> :-D
<winter> nie, najpierw
<dweller> pm-utils używaj
<winter> hibernate script też z nich korzysta afaik
<barnex> well, wszystko działa
<barnex> musiał być jakiś update od kiedy ostatnio sprawdziłem
<dweller> winter: to po co skrypt?
<winter> dla wygody
<dweller> z reszta, hobernacja jest zła
<dweller> alepiej tylko usypiać
<dweller> hibernacja*, lepiej*
<winter> :->
<barnex> da się jakoś zrobić hibernację, żeby zapisany na dysku stan był zaszyfrowany?
<dweller> jak masz swap na szyfrowanej partycji
<dweller> ale to raczej nie jest bezpieczne
<dweller> swap i boot powinny być nieszyfrowane
<barnex> no ale moment
<barnex> swapu mam 2GB, a ramu 4GB
<barnex> więc to się chyba nie ładuje do swapu?
<dweller> jak nie
<dweller> jak masz zajete wiecej ramu niż masz swap to nie zrzuci
<dweller> ale to raczej rzadkie jest
<barnex> no ok, będę robił suspendy skoro działają
<barnex> bo w sumie najbardziej mi chodzi o ciszę
<barnex> i zakleję sobię tę migającą diodę
<barnex> jestem przekonany, że świeci mocniej od diod w moim światełku rowerowym ;f
<barnex> nie wiem kto to wymyśla
<barnex> 'zróbmy tak, żeby nawet pod słońce było widać, że komputer jest włączony!'
 * winter otwera drugie i ostatnie piwo
 * dweller ma jeszcze 3 piwa
<dweller> i babę ziemniaczaną!
<winter> :<
<dweller> i chrupki
<winter> a ja mam ostatnie dwie fajki
<dweller> i princessę i milkywaya i kotlety z kurczaka i chleb i sałatkę jarzynową
<winter> na biedno
<Natasza> winter: nie palimy w publicznym miejscu lub mandacik 500 zł
<winter> Natasza: w jaki sposób przesłać dym przez tcp/ip zdradź tajemnicę
<barnex> ponoć pracują nad słuchawkami które przy okazji dają zapachy
<barnex> w końcu tym anty-palaczom co to popierają chodzi głównie o zapach
<Mhrok> W warszawie na przystankach i tak palą jak palili... chyba, że stoją strażnicy/policja
<winter> tutaj też
<Natasza> winter: via p2p + skype + kamerka
<winter> ale ja sobie opdchodzę jak chcę zapalić
<winter> Natasza: :-D
 * Mhrok nie miał nigdy papierosa w ustach
<winter> ja palę 8 lat
<winter> ponad
<winter> i chciałbym rzucić, ale wiem, że nie dam rady
<Mhrok> no, ja, żeby tyle palić musiałbym zaczac jak miałem 10 lat ;P
<Natasza> winter: a zacząłeś w wieku 10 lat?
<winter> głód jest straszliwy
<winter> Natasza: 16stu
<Mhrok> winter: to jest główny powód mojego niepalenia
<Mhrok> nie jestem w stanie zaakceptować czegoś takiego, co narzuca mi robienie czegoś, do tego czegoś niezdrowego ;)
<winter> czy piętnastu i pół
<bt4> ja nie pale prawie rok :) w 1 stycznia bedzie rocznica :)
<Natasza> winter: może 2 tygodnie w psychiatryku przywiązanego do łóżka?
<Mhrok> bt4: postanowienie noworoczne? :D
 * dweller wypalił w zyciu z 13 fajek jak był w Szwecji/Danii i go jakoś to nie wciągnęło
<winter> Natasza: w psychiatrykach palą co nie miara
<winter> i pacjenci i pracownicy
<dweller> aczkolwiek fajnie se zapalić do jakiegoś piwka w towarzystwie
<winter> 3/4 czubków pali
<Natasza> winter: ta, ale rzucisz po takiej drastycznej terapi
<dweller> nah
<winter> Natasza: głód trzyma dłużej niż 2 tygodnie
<dweller> nawet jak raka dostanie, nie rzuci
<bt4> Mhrok, tak
<winter> ostatnio nie poaliłem 1,5 miesiąca i nadal czułem
<Mhrok> bt4: to gratulacje, że się trzymasz
<winter> bt4: ilke paliłeś?
<winter> ile*
<bt4> winter, 7 lat jakies
<zibiboniek1> głupota nie boli
<zibiboniek1> paczka fajek min 10zł pomnóżmy przez miesiąc po jednej paczce
<winter> o, film się wreszcie zenkodował
<winter> ale dvdrip jest wolny
<zibiboniek1> co jest raczej nie realne
<zibiboniek1> bo nie którzy palą i po 3-4 paczki dziennie
<zibiboniek1> a potem płaczą że kasy nie mają
<winter> zibiboniek1: 4 paczki dziennie to już hc
<zibiboniek1> znam osoby co chleba sobie nie kupiły bo na fajki by im nie starczyło
<winter> ja palę góra jedną
<bt4> winter, mi paczka nie starczała 1,5 tak gdzies
<bt4> winter, a weekend to sam wiesz...
<zibiboniek1> paczka dziennie 10zł*30dni=300zł
<winter> nie pracuję to nie wiem :-D
<bt4> winter, hehe :)
<winter> ja mam ci.agle weekend :-D
<winter> ciągle
<bt4> winter, ja miałem wtedy tez weekend ciagle
<bt4> ;]
<PushUpek> ale te zamknięte sale dla palących, to masakra ;D
<PushUpek> w ten weekend ze znajomymi do jednej weszliśmy, to siwo ;D
<bt4> PushUpek, ja jak siedziałem w irlandii to mnie tez to wkurwiało
<bt4> *denerwowało
<PushUpek> w rukwiało ;D
<Mhrok> o, gcc sie kompiluje... to ja idę coś do jedzonka zrobić :D
<winter> gientu?
<PushUpek> gcc się kompiluje ~ 5h czy teraz mniej?:P
<bt4> dla mnie 2x frytki i cola he
<bt4> albo tyskie obojetnie
<winter> zależy od proca
<winter> i flag
<Natasza> ktoś majstruje ebuildy w gen2?
<Mhrok> PushUpek: zaraz zobaczymy w ile przeleci ;)
<Mhrok> winter: tak, gentoo ;)
<winter> używałem tego pół roku
<PushUpek> Mhrok, dobry wybór :P
<Mhrok> od kilku tygodni nie mogę uruchomić xorga, bo sterowniki ATI nie działają :)
<winter> no na otwartych jedziesz :-D
<PushUpek> lol ;D
<Mhrok> przez kilka dni działały
 * Natasza is true gentoo user ;)
<Mhrok> i nawet bardzo dobrze
<Mhrok> a potem skompilowałem kernela... i juz nie działają ;P
<PushUpek> hehe
<winter> bo one czegoś tam wymagają, msi bodajże
<winter> też kiedyś miałem żaldeona
<winter> x1200 integra
<Mhrok> Radeon jest spoko, tylko sterowniki mogłyby się łatwiej instalować :)
<bt4> narazie panowie
<bt4> uciekam
<Mhrok> na ubu działają od kopa
<Mhrok> bt4: baj
<PushUpek> bt4, narta ;D
<winter> bt4: bye
<Natasza> bt4: `gentoonoc
<PushUpek> ja tam na nowym laptopie Gentoo sobie postawie :P
<PushUpek> już na tym nie chce mi się ;]
<zibiboniek1> nara
 * winter chce hanbrake na linuksa
 * PushUpek chce piwo
 * Natasza chce 24 rdzenie dla gen2
<PushUpek> lol
<winter> :-D
<zibiboniek1> a na tym linuxie to gry chodzą czy latają?:-D
<Natasza> winter: gcc w 2 minuty ;)
<Natasza> zibiboniek1: nie, toną z M$em
<zibiboniek1> buhahahha dobre
<zibiboniek1> ms zatonie przy nexcie czytałem dzisiaj
<zibiboniek1> że pół systemu ma pracować w chmurze
<Mhrok> własnie sprawdziłem, gcc się w 17 minut u mnie skompilowało :)
<PushUpek> szybko
<Mhrok> Q9550 mam, pewnie dlatego
<zibiboniek1> może ma komputer na viście
<zibiboniek1> :P
<Mhrok> chromium mi się w 25 minut skompilowało, a to jest drugi co do wielkości pakiet zaraz po OO.o
<Mhrok> jak iznam i mam
<Caemyr> Natasza: nie
<Caemyr> chyba ze dasz na ramdysku zrodla i obj
<Caemyr> bo ci I/O nie wydoi
<Natasza> Caemyr: to wiadome ;p
<zibiboniek1> powiedzcie mi po co kompilować jądro co to daje?
<kklimonda> nic
<PushUpek> 24 rdzenie, ciekawe czy flash nadal by zamulał ;D
<Caemyr> +5 do epeen
<szymon_g> PushUpek: pewnie tak
<Kwpolska> DAMNIT!
<kklimonda> zibiboniek1: a na poważnie to są pewne zastosowania, bardzo specyficzne, gdzie jądro, skrojone na miarę, zdaje egzamin.
<qermit> szymon_g: ale można by puścić 24 gierki flaszowe na raz
<Mhrok> Flash zamula niezależnie od mocy obliczeniowej komputera na którym jest zainstalowany...
<Kwpolska> flash sux
<zibiboniek1> czyli jak można zapytać?
<szymon_g> qermit: mozna, oczywiscie ze mozna. tylko po co?
<zibiboniek1> mi nie muli
<zibiboniek1> nawet na full hd
<zibiboniek1> mam q6600 i 2 gb ramu nvidia 8500gt
<zibiboniek1> i 0problemów z flashem
<zibiboniek1> na serio
<barnex> mi muli, mam 4x3.5Ghz, 4GB ramu i jakąś zintegrowaną grafikę ;o
<Mhrok> wiem
<Natasza> gcc version 4.5.1 (Gentoo 4.5.1-r1 p1.3, pie-0.4.5)  ;p
<szymon_g> gentoo hardened?
<Natasza> hardmasked yea!
<Natasza> szymon_g: tak ;)
<szymon_g> bo cos mi sie z PIE skojarzylo...
<Natasza> Linux Leningrad 2.6.36-hardened-r2 #1 SMP Sat Nov 20 22:41:02 CET 2010 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
<PushUpek> mi tam z 'pie' co innego się kojarzy ;D
<zibiboniek1> może wam tnie w 64bit ja używam 32
<zibiboniek1> flasha
<szymon_g> eh, nigdy nie mialem cierpliwosci by stawiac gentoo :|
<Natasza> szymon_g: daj 0,5l wódki i dostęp do ssh ')
<PushUpek> hmmm ;]
<PushUpek> gdzie tą wódkę przesłać?:P
 * Natasza Last.FM: Dj Gamer - Kanapeczki (Hardstyle Remix)
<kklimonda> na 89.74.7.244
<PushUpek> ;]
<Natasza> PushUpek: na Lukas Bank lub paypala ;p
<zibiboniek1> kklimonda widze że z wawy jesteś
<retour-eu> czy jest naprawde distro Leningrad???
<Nerihsa> to ruski remix koziolinuxa
<zibiboniek1> buahhahaha
<Natasza> Leningrad ciasnowklej # cat /etc/gentoo-release
<Natasza> Gentoo Base System release 2.0.1-r1
<retour-eu> aha! juz myslalem ze jak chinczycy stworzyli wlasna wersje to i rosjanie takze
<zibiboniek1> rosjanie chcą stworzyć przeciwnika m$u
<zibiboniek1> opartego na linuxie
<zibiboniek1> czytałem gdzieś na wp
<foreste> russia the best ;P
<zibiboniek1> taaaaaaaaa
<zibiboniek1> na pewno
<PushUpek> i nazwą go Etanolos
<kklimonda> zibiboniek1: no jestem
<retour-eu> rosjanie maja najlepszych matematyków i prawdopodobnie hakerów
<foreste> najwiecej dodatkow do kde tworzy russia xD
<Natasza> a hakerów to najwięcej z rosji
<zibiboniek1> a chiny??
<zibiboniek1> albo polacy??
<foreste> Natasza: chiny sa potega
<PushUpek> najlepsze, to były pirackie lokalizacje do Age of Empire ;]
<PushUpek> wykonane przez Ruskich ;D
<szymon_g> retour-eu: moga sobie miec najlepszych matematykow- ale z tym budzetem to co najwyzej zestaw ikonek i czcionek zrobia ;)
<szymon_g> zreszta- takie ich p*eprzenie o tym ze zrobia 'konkurenta Windowsa' to jest czysty pic na wode
<retour-eu> szymon_g: a ja myślałem, że w obszarze linux/open source finansowanie projektu ma drugo lub nawet 3-cio rzedne znaczenie
<foreste> windows ssie
<szymon_g> bo jesli chca zrobic cos bazujacego na linuksie, to by raczej musieli to udostepnic. a kochaniutka wladza rosyjska nie pozwoli, by jakichs tam "obywatel" mial do takich rzeczy dostep. no, chyba ze cos by na *Bsd oparli, wtedy mogliby cos probowac robic
<szymon_g> retour-eu: taa, 6 rzedne. wszystko porzadne jest pisane za kase. od bibliotek graficznych, po jajko
<zibiboniek1> http://technologie.gazeta.pl/internet/1,104530,8580577,Rosja_chce_miec_wlasny_system_operacyjny.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2vl8lxg> (at technologie.gazeta.pl)
<szymon_g> foreste: jakos dla wiekszosci ludzi "nie ssie". przynajmniej nie na destkopie (oczywiscie)
<Natasza> http://bothunters.pl/2010/11/18/pijany-pracownik-doslownie-zastrzelil-serwer/
<foreste> mi to]bardzo sie :P
<zibiboniek1> sorry nie ten link http://technologie.gazeta.pl/internet/1,104530,8580577,Rosja_chce_miec_wlasny_system_operacyjny.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2vl8lxg> (at technologie.gazeta.pl)
<szymon_g> no, zibiboniek1 z takim dlugim okresem tworzenia (+ testowania) toto co najwyzej putinbuntu stworza
<szymon_g> ;)
<foreste> czekam kiedy beda gry pod linuxa ;d
<retour-eu> a poza tym era stacji workstation, dedykowanych systemów operacyjnych wymagających jakiegoś podstawowego przygotowania ze strony uzytkownika sie po prostu konczy, pozostanie to juz element niszowy sprzętu. Beda tablety itp z webOS, chmury itp, zero lokalnych instalacji i konfiguracji
<Natasza> Steam 4 Linux ;)
<PushUpek> już są ;] np World of Goo ;]
<foreste> za malo :P
<Natasza> Quake 4 ;]
<zibiboniek1> pisałem wcześniej
<szymon_g> retour-eu: ta, chmury-bzdziury. tracisz polaczenie, tracisz mozliwosc pracy na koncie
<szymon_g> Natasza: przeciez steama na linucha nie bedzie :)
<PushUpek> szymon_g, przynajmniej L4 nie będzie trzeba ;P
<Natasza> szymon_g: kwestia czasu, muszą maniaka linuksowego zatrudnić
<szymon_g> "musza"?
<Natasza> ta
<qermit> retour-eu: nie chce cie martwic ale historia znowu zatacza koło
<qermit> retour-eu: jak myślisz, dlaczego wymyślono telnet/
<qermit> ?
<szymon_g> no, jasne. juz beda portowac to dla calego 1.1% rynku desktopow (bo taki sie dla steama liczy) :)?
<Natasza> tak :) bedzie dużo fanów linuksa wtedy
<retour-eu> M$ ma sponsoring ze strony rządu USA aby mieć backdoory - system do szpiegostwa / wywiadu elektronicznego
<AaaA> retour-eu: lol
<zibiboniek1> http://www.chip.pl/news/oprogramowanie/systemy-operacyjne/2010/11/windows-8-stawia-na-wirtualizacje-i-chmure
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2vsu6v3> (at www.chip.pl)
<AaaA> i odbiera mleko krowom
<szymon_g> no, oczywiscie retour-eu. jakos nikt jeszcze tych backdorow nie wykryl- nawet podczas audytu kodu (tak, wazni partnerzy maja dostep do zrodel)..
<retour-eu> zresztą generalnie nie moze istniec technologia nad ktorą rzad(y) nie maja kontroli, stąd z góry narzucane parametry algorytmow szyfrujących itp
<AaaA> nie tylko partnerzy maja dostep do zrodel
<AaaA> to grono jest znacznie szersze
<AaaA> są takie osby ktore nazywają się MVP i oni też maja
<szymon_g> retour-eu: tak. taki np SHA-2 jest uznany za bezpieczny argorytm. a musi byc on wspierany przez systemy zainstalowane na rzadowych kompach (stad: fedora/centos obsluguja sha256 w paczkach zamiast md5)
<kklimonda> md5 nie jest bezpieczne
<szymon_g> wiem. dlatego nie jest na w/wspomnianych systemach stosowane juz
<AaaA> nic nie jest bezpieczne:)
<AaaA> wszystko kwestia brutalnej sily i srodkow
<szymon_g> tylko debian i ubuntu je traktuja jako "bezpieczne"
<kklimonda> AaaA: to teoria
<Caemyr> i wielu kart graficznych
<kklimonda> szymon_g: w ubuntu hasła są hashowane czymś innym niż md5 od dawna
<AaaA> albo komus rece albo nogi polamac
<AaaA> moze byc taniej niz lamac
<qermit> szymon_g: md5 od stycznia tego roku zostalo wycofane
<szymon_g> AaaA: racja
<kklimonda> AaaA: a to inna sprawa
<szymon_g> qermit: o, nawet przy podpisach paczek?
<AaaA> tak na prawde nie mozna mowic o w pelni bezpiecznych rozwiazaniach
<AaaA> wszystko robia ludzie
<qermit> szymon_g: nie, jako zalecany algorytm haszowania
<AaaA> i wykorzystuja ludzie
<kklimonda> AaaA: ale to nie jest argument za tym, że nic nie jest bezpieczne. po prostu czynnik ludzki jest najbardziej zawodny
<szymon_g> kklimonda: nie tylko o /etc/shadow mi chodzi
<retour-eu> SHA jest stworzony przez top gunów z NSA, NSA tworzy algorytmy oraz fabrykuje własne mikroczipy aby uniknąć harwarowych backdorów itp. Maja tez najsilniesze systemy komputerowe, jesli chca wchodza do kazdego windowsa i łamią dowolne SHA itp
<kklimonda> retour-eu: sha nie da się złamać
<szymon_g> ah, tak, debian uzywa sha256. jakos stare dane mam :~
<zibiboniek1> nie ma technologi której nie da się złamać
<kklimonda> ogólnie algorytmów hashujących się nie łamie
<kklimonda> co najwyżej można znaleść słaby punkt
<qermit> retour-eu: sha nie da sie zlamac, bo to hest hasz (czyli skrót)
<AaaA> nie mylcie algorytmu i klucza:)
<qermit> retour-eu: można conajwyżej znaleźć kolizję
<zibiboniek1> ok trzymajcie się ja odpadam
<Caemyr> retour-eu: zapomniales wspomniec jeszcze o odczytywaniu mysli
<Caemyr> mam nadzieje ze ciagle uzywasz swojego aluminiowego kapelusika
<AaaA> tak i sygnalow z monirota przez indukcyjne czujniki
<AaaA> albo tego co do klawiatury stukasz
<Caemyr> i maja wszedzie swoje trojany
<Caemyr> nawet na lodowkach z Linuksem
<vilen> witam mam pare pytań odnośnie konfiguracji apache czy byłby ktoś chętny pomóc?
<Mhrok> vilen: zadaj pytanie
<Mhrok> pewnie ktoś odpowie
<Mhrok> a nie tak pytasz się czy mozesz zapytać ;)
<szymon_g> Caemyr: wiesz... zawsze masz zrodla, zawsze sobie mozesz poprawic (w koncu ulubiony argument zwolennikow open source), prawda ;0?
<retour-eu> Caemyr: to też juz działa w pewnym zakresie, było w oficjalnych publikacjach ale chyba nie doczytałeś
<vilen> chodzi o to że mam postawionego apacha i skonfigurowane vhosty i teraz chciałbym aby ktoś po wpisaniu u siebie na kompie w hosts mojeip nazwa.test mógł poźniej odwołać się z poziomu przeglądarki do strony na moim kompie poprzez wpisanie nazwa.test w pasku adresu czy jest to wykonalne?
<Caemyr> retour-eu: "oficjalnych"
<Caemyr> tzn piwnicznych?
<AaaA> vilen: a o DNS slyszales?
<Caemyr> pewnie ciagle pijesz do sprawy tego nieszczesnego klucza NSA?
<kklimonda> vilen: dopisz do /etc/hosts
<vilen> no właśnie chodzi o to że mam wpisane i po localhoscie mi działa ale z zewnątrz nikt nie może się dobić
<AaaA> DNS:)
<AaaA> niech ktos dla swojej domeny zrobi rekord A kierujacy do Twojego IP
<AaaA> oczywiscie dla tej domeny masz miec ustawionego vhosta
<AaaA> moze tez zrobic bez dns u siebie lokalnie na probe:)
<AaaA> ale calego swiata nie sklonisz zeby zmenil hosts u siebie, dlatego wymyslono DNS
<vilen> właśnie nie chodzi mi o cały świat
<AaaA> no to niech sobie klient tez hosts przedytuje
<vilen> tylko o znajomych którzy mają testować apliakcje
<vilen> no i przedytował
<AaaA> i?
<vilen> otwiera mu się strona domyślna z apache czyli to It works!
<mario1978> siemano
<AaaA> no to masz cos nie halo u siebie
<AaaA> oczywiscie o ile on dobrze zrobil edycje hosts i to wlasine twoje it works sie pokazuje:)
<vilen> no to mu się pokazuje
<vilen> na bank :)
<lukasz13131> siema
<vilen> jakiś hint co może być nie tak w takim razie u mnie?
<AaaA> a Tobie to dziala na localhost?
<vilen> tak
<AaaA> a dziala Ci z innego komputera jak tam przedytujesz hosts?
<PushUpek> a nie prościej użyć http://ip/katalog_strony ?:>
<PushUpek> niż tak kombinować :D
<vilen> wygląda to tak że po localnej sieci jak wyedytuje hosts i wpisze localny ipek to jak w adresie wklepie nazwe z hosts np app.dev to wyskakuje It works a z zewnątrz jak się kolega próbuje dobić to It works wyskakuje mu jak wpisze mój publiczny ipek
<PushUpek> a masz przekierowanie portu w routerze ustawione na ten ip?
<vilen> tak
<AaaA> jakby nie mial to kolega by nie zobaczyl nic
<AaaA> w configu zobacz czy nie masz gdzies wpisanego ip z sieci lokalnej
<vilen> w vhoscie?
<vilen> czy apacha?
<AaaA> w configu apache
<AaaA> i wlasciwie to do vhostow tez zajrzyj
<vilen> vhost na bank mam dobrze
<vilen> sprawdzałem milion razy :p a config apacha nie
<vilen> no nie ma nigdzie w apache2.conf zadneg wpisu z ipkiem lokalnym :/
<vilen> jak uruchamiam apacha to mam taką wiadomość : apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<adamus> proxy
<AaaA> akurat ten blad nie ma nic do rzeczy ale mozna go naprawic
<AaaA> http://languor.us/apache2-could-not-determine-servers-fully-qualified-domain-name-using-127-0-1-1-servername
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2fnyqjd> (at languor.us)
<szymon_g> zegnam
<AaaA> vilen: poprawiles?
<vilen> tak
<vilen> ten błąd się już nei pojawia
<vilen> a problem dalej został
<AaaA> tak
<vilen> :)
<szymon_g> witam ponownie
<vilen> apach sobie cos cachuje?
<bt4> ziewa
<szymon_g> :)
#ubuntu-pl 2010-11-23
<Mat_Matan> bry
<m477> witą
<lotharek> cześć
<Syngress> bry
<lotharek> conky mówi, że od piątku śnieg -_-
<pokrak> ze srody na czwartek snieg
<Syngress> pokrak: nie strasz :-/
<pokrak> niestety nie strasze
<pokrak> :/
<Syngress> musze sobie zimówki pozakładać :-/
<pokrak> mi to njmniej zalezy na sniegu -> ogrzewanie
<pokrak> a pozatym zaczynam kurs instruktora prawa jazdy
<pokrak> wiec zła pokoda to zuo
<pokrak> Syngress: wielosezony wuystarcza
<Syngress> a jednak ! - będziesz skolił stare smieeeeerrrrdzące ropuchy ? :>
<pokrak> zimowki to na prawdziwy snieg a nie na chlape
<pokrak> Syngress: ano jednak
<pokrak> praca mi sie konczy
<pokrak> a perspektyw na inna nie ma :/
<Syngress> no jasne - w pierwszej kolejności muszę podjechać do sklepu po opony ;)
<pokrak> Syngress: bierz navigator II wielosezon
<pokrak> jezdze na nich 2 sezon
<Syngress> pokrak: jak znam zycie kupie najtansze G ! ;>
<pokrak> Syngress: te nie sa wcale najdroższe
<pokrak> za komplet 14 2 lata temu płaciłem ok 650 zł
<Syngress> musze sie rozgladnac jaie sa ceny - poszukac czegos na szybko - jak mnie zlapie snieg moge miec problem :-/
<pokrak> Syngress:  jai rozmiar kółek musisz miec
<Syngress> 15stki
<pokrak> uuuuuuuuuu
<pokrak> to najdrozsze oppony :/
<m477> moj stary jezdzi caly rok na letnich i nie narzeka
<pokrak> tia dopuki nie pierdolnie w drzewo na sliskim :)
<pokrak> bo zapomniał w letnich na zime popuscic powietrza
<m477> po pijaku i tak mu to nie robi roznicy :)
<pokrak> :)
<Syngress> m477 - jak przydzwoni kiedys w samochod warty 200k  - a odszkodowanie z uwagi na opony powie ADIOS :-/ napewno szybko zmieni ;)
<pokrak> Syngress:  bajtaniej wydzie ci skołować 14 felgi i do tego zimówki
<Syngress> pokrak: jak sie nazywaja gumy ktore sa regenerowane
<pokrak> wulkanizowane
<pokrak> daj siena chyba ze masz zaufanego goscia co gówna nie robi
<Syngress> nie, nie łatane tylko oblewane nową wastwą ..
<pokrak> Syngress: to nie pamietam
<pokrak> ale nie brac tego tak czy inaczej
<Syngress> slyszalem ze na takich gumach rowniez mozna pojezdzic, zakładasz, w samochodzie wstukujesz apt-get update - pozniej dist-upgrade i jazda :D
<pokrak> Syngress: nie wierz w pierdoły
<pokrak> to nie lata 80
<pokrak> nie wulkanizuje sie juz opon
<pokrak> to nabijanie w butelke
<pokrak> a jak zle ci to zrobia to nadlewke zostawiasz i masz slicky
<pokrak> a pozatym gówniane opony ci wytrzymaja bardzo krótko
<pokrak> a jak kupisz nówki to masz na kilka sezonów
<pokrak> wiec i tak w ogolnym rozrachunku
<pokrak> \nowe wychodza taniej
<Syngress> pewnie masz racje, musze poszukac ..
<jacekowski> ja 2 michelin dalem £120
<jacekowski> nowe
<pokrak> przekalkuluj jeszce czy letnie masz w dobrym stanie jak nie
<pokrak> to bierz wielosezon
<pokrak> i tylko ci rach sumienia zostanie czy zostajesz na nominałach 15 czy downgrade do 14
<Syngress> nieee - myslalem o 17' i gumach z niskim profilem ;) ale narazie mnie nie stac
<pokrak> :)
<Syngress> tak wiec dowgrade jest absolutnie wykluczony :)
<pokrak> Syngress: porownaj ceny :)
 * pokrak jest wlascicielem 14`` :)
 * pokrak dobra rada - radzi popuscic cisnienie w oponkach na tą pogode tak o dwie kreski przyczepnosc i bezpieczeństwo sie poprawi
<Syngress> pokrak: moje auto wazy około 2T - musz miećerokie / durze gumy :/
<pokrak> co ty masz transportera
<pokrak> rotfl -> eska rock
<pokrak> monty python witch kazda sperma jest swieta leciało
<Syngress> :)
<shpaq> mornin'
<Specta> czesc wszystkim
<KiFka> hej
<mikexcr> KiFka: :)
<KiFka> mmm ? mikexcr
<mikexcr> witam ja się z Tobą :)
<KiFka> :)
<pokrak> zieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeef
<bt4> witam
<Syngress> siema
<bt4> cisza jak makiem zasiał
<KiFka> dzieci sa w szkole ....
<Syngress> a reszta pijana
<bt4> hehe
<KiFka> ... jest w pracy
<bt4> ja właśnie sobie żuberka otworzyłem
<KiFka> sek w tym
<KiFka> co robic w help desku jak nikt nie dzwoni z problemem
<KiFka> bt4: smacznego :) co studiujesz? ;)
<bt4> nie studiuje
<bt4> hehe
<KiFka> piwo na sniadanie i nie studiujesz
<bt4> studia juz za mną poprostu wolne :)
<KiFka> dziwne ....
<Syngress> KiFka: jak dziwne ? alkoholizm :D
<KiFka> jesc mi sie chce :S
<Syngress> kanapke SE zrób ..
<KiFka> z czego ze skretki?
<KiFka> albo 2 starych dyskow ide
<Syngress> nie macie tam jakiegos socjalnego ? :-|
<bt4_1> rozłaczyło mnie
<KiFka> Syngress: ok moglabym zaczac podchrupywac mikrofalowke
<KiFka> albo maszyne do kawy
<KiFka> mmmm wczoraj to upichcilam http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9674140/Photo%20Nov%2022,%2019%2044%2033.jpg?ref=nf
<KiFka> dobre bylo
<bt4_1> mniam
<KiFka> latwe ja 5m sznurka
<bt4_1> KiFka, aż zgłodniałem  ;)
<KiFka> bleeeeeeh
<KiFka> 3 min wazeliny
<KiFka> bt4_1: mam w domu jeszcze troche
<KiFka> ale mysle ze zanim bys dojechal to by splesnialp
<bt4_1> KiFka, hehe pewnie tak
<PushUpek> przez te wasze rozmowy o jedzeniu zgłodniałem ;]
 * PushUpek poszedł na polowanie do kuchni
<bt4> PushUpek, hehe
<szymon_g> witam
<bt4> siema
<kklimonda> mm, w końcu cichy wiatrak mam
<bt4> kklimonda, na jakim sprzecie ?
<kklimonda> bt4: thinkpad t61
<bt4> o
<KiFka> kklimonda: :)
<bt4> to ja musze zobaczyc co to jest :)
<kklimonda> najgorsze, że nie byłem w stanie nigdzie wygrzebać wiatraczka samego w krótkim czasie i musiałem za cały moduł zapłacić :/
<dweller> a ja musiałbym zadzwonić żeby przyjechali i wymienili
<bt4> kklimonda, a masz moze jakaś opcje na asusa f5 ?
<dweller> ale nie ma kiedy :<
<bt4> kklimonda, bo diabeł jak sie wkreci w obroty to masakra...
<kklimonda> bt4: zawsze są
<kklimonda> bt4: ale jak dopiero przy wyższych obrotach hałasować zaczyna to wymiana może niewiele pomóc
<kklimonda> bt4: ja bym na początek kupił dobry "smar" i zobaczył czy po potraktowaniu nim będzie lepiej
<bt4> kklimonda, smarowałem nic nie da
<kklimonda> w moim przypadku wiatrak zużył się do tego stopnia, że jak tylko zaczynał się kręcić to nie dało się pracować
<bt4> kklimonda, widocznie jak na moje to te badziewie tak ma
<kklimonda> bt4: ale od środka?
<bt4> kklimonda, mówie o pascie
<jacekowski> jak glosno masz na mysli?
<jacekowski> bo moje vaio to normalnie jest takie ze slychac
<kklimonda> bt4: wiesz - może się zużył ale jeżeli głośny robi się dopiero na wysokich obrotach to może po prostu tak ma.
<jacekowski> a jak sie rozpedzi to w zasadzie tak samo
<bt4> bardzo glosno jak procek pracuje na wyzszych obrotach to masakra
<jacekowski> a asus moj
<jacekowski> to normalnie cicho
<jacekowski> ale jak sie rozpedzi
<jacekowski> to jest wziuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum
<jacekowski> i jedzie
<bt4> kiedys mialem acera i był bardzo cichutki
<bt4> kklimonda, to chyba tak ma ;)
<bt4> jacekowski, a jaki model masz
<bt4>  ?
<jacekowski> a chu
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> k710
<jacekowski> albo k7io
<jacekowski> cos takiego
<bt4> ...
<PushUpek> ....
<bt4> .......
<Syngress> orjentujecie się czy rozwija ktoś tą stronę ? http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org ?
<PushUpek> skoro ostatni post z wczoraj tam jest, to chyb tak ;]
<Syngress> siedzi tu ten ktoś :D ?
<Syngress> halo hop hooop :D czy jest tu autor strony ??
<PushUpek> a co, chcesz odkupić?:P
<bt4> 700 zł poraz pierwszy!!
<pokrak> aptitude install zupka-kebabowa
<pokrak> pobieranie woda
<pokrak> pobieranie zupka
<DaZ> ale jesteś haker
<pokrak> gotowanie woda
<pokrak> rozrywanie paczka_zupka
<DaZ> i do tego taki zabawny.
<pokrak> zapodanie zupka_kebabowa do kubeczka
<BlessJah> sudo make sandwich...
<pokrak> instalacja woda w kubek
<pokrak> mieszanie
<pokrak> wcianie :P
<BlessJah> DaZ: to chyba pod flood podpada, komuś odbiło na tyle żeby dać ci opa? posprżatałbyś
<DaZ> lolwut?
<pokrak> i tak sie tu nic nie dziej heh
<DaZ> najwidoczniej nie.
<pokrak> make herbat :P
<trabbit> witam
<DaZ> sup.
<trabbit> jak mam na ubuntu linux-2.6.32-25-generic to które żrudła muszę zciągnąc do kernela 2.6.32.26 czy ostatnie 2.6.36.1
<pokrak> aktualne
<DaZ> i słownik
<trabbit> przepraszam
<qermit> DaZ: przesadzasz
<trabbit> :D
<qermit> wystarczy klawiature odłączyć i już nie będzie błędów robił
<DaZ> pżesadzam
<trabbit> czyli to 2.6.36.1?
<DaZ> racja to
<trabbit> najnowsze
<qermit> trabbit: wszystko jedno
<qermit> i tak ci sie nie uda
<kklimonda> trabbit: zainstaluj linux-source
<Syngress> apt-get update maga sól
<trabbit> to już wczoraj zciągnąłem i lipa
<kklimonda> lipa?
<DaZ> dalej słownik
<trabbit> No rule to make target `kernel/bounds.c', needed by `kernel/bounds.s'. Stop.
<DaZ> co ty robisz?
<trabbit> juz któryś sposób z forum prubuje i nie działa
<kklimonda> robisz coś źle
<DaZ> pewnie wszystko.
<trabbit> robie wg instrukcji :http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=35451
<trabbit> # cd /opt/VBoxGuestAdditions-3.2.10/src/vboxguest-3.2.10/vboxvideo/
<trabbit> # sudo make; sudo make install
<DaZ> yyy
<kklimonda> trabbit: to zupełnie bez sensu
<trabbit> ale mi wywala żebym odpalił: make oldconfig && make prepare w src
<trabbit> kklimonda: dla czego bez sensu
<trabbit> ?
<kklimonda> trabbit: zakładając, że musisz mieć wersję 3.2.10 ściągnij sobie virtualbox z nattiego i go zainstaluj.
<kklimonda> na gueście potrzebujesz tylko virtualbox-ose-guest-x11 i tego od czego on zależy
<trabbit> nattiego?
<kklimonda> deweloperska wersja ubuntu - to, co za parę miesięcy zmieni się w 11.04
<trabbit> o matko jak juz z 10.04 nie daje rady :/
<kklimonda> dla 10.04 jest bardzo porządny virtualbox 3.2.8
<kklimonda> czego ci w nim brakuje?
<kklimonda> (3.1.6 w standardowym repo, 3.2.8 w -backports)
<lotharek> re
<trabbit> kklimonda: ale jak mam vboxa zainstalowanego na diabelskim XP i na nim odpalonego UBUNTU
<trabbit> i w tym ubuntu tylko wydajnosc grafiki potrzebuje podnieść
<kklimonda> spróbuj zainstalować po pierwsze virtualbox-ose-guest-x11 i zobacz czy to wystarczy (po restarcie)
<trabbit> ok
 * pokrak sobie 11.04 chyba zainstaluje bedzie co roic przynajmniej :)
<kklimonda> jeżeli nie i chcesz nowszą wersję ze źródeł zbudować to potrzebujesz nie linux-source a linux-headers-generic
<trabbit> to x11 może być z tąd :http://packages.debian.org/sid/virtualbox-ose-guest-x11
<trabbit> ?
<DaZ> z tamtond
<Syngress> ziew :-/
<pokrak> lalalalalala 11.04 upgejtuje sie
<trabbit> kklimonda: troche paczek brakuje podczas instalacji tych guest additionals x11, sprubuje do-instalować i zobaczymy co wyjdzie
<Quintasan_Droid> O/
<Quintasan_Droid> ari-tczew: jak jestes to napisz mi na jabbera albo na email co z tym artem do czytelni
<ari-tczew> Quintasan_Droid: lada dzień coś naskrobię do końca :P
<Quintasan_Droid> Koazk
 * ari-tczew wie, że podchodzi do sprawy opieszale.
<Quintasan_Droid> Spoko, nie powiem ze nie ma pospiechu ale tez sie z tym nie pali
<Quintasan_Droid> :)
<trabbit> kklimonda: cos źle poszło przy instalacji xserver-xorg-core i już nie mam ubuntu na vboxie
<Quintasan_Droid> trabbit: recovery mode mozes odpalic?
<Syngress> Panowie jak mogę wyłączyć IPP - Internet Pronting Protocol ? - to chyba CUPS - Ubu 10.10 :-|
<kklimonda> trabbit: matko boska, jak tyś to instalował?
<Quintasan_Droid> Syngress: na stale chcesz wylaczyc?
<Syngress> Quintasan_Droid: tak
<kklimonda> trabbit: normalnie apt-get install virtualbox-ose-guest-x11 wystarczyło
<trabbit> he
<Quintasan_Droid> Syngress: czy odinstalowanie Ci pasuje?
<trabbit> zciągnołem ze strony paczkę deb i odpaliłem kultularnie w trybie textowym
<Syngress> właśnie nie chce odinstalować, chce to wyłączyć z możliwością powrotu
<Quintasan_Droid> kklimonda: sylwester przemowil, mam nadzieje ze moge liczyc na Twoje poparcie :P
<Quintasan_Droid> Syngress: nie jestem pewny ale pakiet sysv-rc-utils (albo podobnie) zawiera narzedzie do tego
<trabbit> ponieważ brakowało xserver-xorg-core to tez zciągnąłem deb-a i odpaliłem ponownie w trybie tekstowym
<Quintasan_Droid> Syngress: odpalasz je z sudo i cupsa wywalasz ze wszystkich runleveli
<Syngress> hmm, Quintasan_Droid a wyłączenie całego CUPS'a ?
<Syngress> aha
<kklimonda> Quintasan_Droid: wiesz, ja cię na kanale prawie nie widzę :P
<trabbit> i tyle
<kklimonda> trabbit: instalacja debów ręcznie praktycznie nigdy nie jest właściwym wyjściem
<Quintasan_Droid> kklimonda: ja zawsze jestem, tylko jak tutaj jest dyskusja o archu to co mam mowic? Ze arch do dupy? :P
<kklimonda> Quintasan_Droid: no ale ciężko mi cię poprzeć jak nie widzę aktywności :)
<Quintasan_Droid> Trollowanie trolli sie liczy?
<Quintasan_Droid> :P
<trabbit> kklimonda: przeinstaluje ubuntu i spróbuje te x11 z apt-get jak wcześniej pisałeś
<Quintasan_Droid> Bawil sie ktos tym Waylandem smiesznym?
<kklimonda> Quintasan_Droid: ciężko się nim obecnie bawić jeszcze
<yoshi314> nie mialem odwagi, ale przymierzam sie do sprobowania
<Quintasan_Droid> Slyszalem ze dziala :P
<yoshi314> slyszalem ze swinie lataja
<kklimonda> dla pewnych wartości "działa" ;)
<Quintasan_Droid> Czyli nie dziala :P
<kklimonda> Quintasan_Droid: możesz odpalić terminal, jakieś okienko z kwiatkami, glxgears..
<kklimonda> Quintasan_Droid: i tyle ;)
<Quintasan_Droid> yoshi314: bardzo rzeczowa uwaga
<Quintasan_Droid> kklimonda: noo to jednak dziala :P
<pokrak> waylandem jutro planuje sie pobawić
<kklimonda> Quintasan_Droid: dla mnie będzie działać jak meego tego zacznie używać
<Quintasan_Droid> Jak glxgears odpalasz to sam lans
<yoshi314> malo co mozna na tym odpalic poki co
<yoshi314> rownie dobrze to mozna siedziec w konsoli
<kklimonda> Quintasan_Droid: bo w Meego jako pierwszym ma wylądować jako pełnoprawny zamiennik Xów.
<Quintasan_Droid> Nic tylko czekac
<yoshi314> powinni e17 przeportowac na wayland i byloby ciekawie
<kklimonda> jestem sceptyczny
<yoshi314> o ile juz ktos tego nie zrobil :]
<kklimonda> Xy nigdy nie były problemem jako takim
<Quintasan_Droid> E17 jeszcze zyje?
<kklimonda> żyje, żyje
<yoshi314> wszyscy marudza ze Xy zuzywaja duzo zasobow itp, w sumie nie wiem czemu
<yoshi314> e17 juz chyba do bety dotarlo
<pokrak> Quintasan_Droid: zyje i ma sie dobrze
<pokrak> :)
<Quintasan_Droid> Jak dotarlo do bety to dobrze :D
<pokrak> najnowsze jest zawarte w pinguy os e17
<yoshi314> mija pare godzin i juz wcale nie jest takie najnowsze
<yoshi314> :]
<pokrak> a i ecomprph dobrze działa
<Quintasan_Droid> nie za bardo mam na to czas, szkola itp :(
<pokrak> Quintasan_Droid: zainstaluj ecomorpha i tylko pracowac
<trabbit> kklimonda: zainstaluje 10.10 może będzie lepszy
 * pokrak czeka jak skonczy mu sie upgrejdowac 10.10 do 11.04
<kklimonda> ech, w sumie też powinienem już upgrade zrobic
<Quintasan_Droid> pokrak: dotre do domu to sie tym zajme
<Quintasan_Droid> :)
<trabbit> ten 11.04 też taki różowy będzie ?
<kklimonda> Quintasan_Droid: ty masz zajęcie - wracaj polerować KDE ;)
<Quintasan_Droid> Hmm telefon umiera :P
<Quintasan_Droid> 666 czesc. Pa
<TheNumb> Bawił się już ktoś 11.04?
<TheNumb> Właśnie ściągam najnowsze livecd.
<TheNumb> Mat_Matan: cześć!
<lotharek> pokrak uaktualnial do 11.04, o ile dobrze pamietam
<TheNumb> Ta, backloga przejrzałem.
<PushUpek> ciekawe z jakim efektem mu poszło
<bt4> ubocznym napewno ;)
<TheNumb> Z Ubuntu tylko uboczny ;-)
<bt4> PushUpek, spałeś wogole dzisiej
<PushUpek> całe 1,5h
<bt4> he
 * PushUpek poluje na obiad
<bt4> to zaszalałeś :P
<TheNumb> PushUpek: szczurów brakuje?
<PushUpek> ano, ostatki tak uciekają szybko.... ;]
<Mat_Matan> TheNumb: bry
<TheNumb> Qrva, czemu inne dystrybucje nie mają czegos takiego jak launchpad? ;/
<PushUpek> czemu ubuntu nie jest ciągłą dystrybucją jak arch albo gentoo :/
<TheNumb> No, to by mi odpowiadało.
<TheNumb> Rolling release.
<TheNumb> Muszę wypróbować LMDE.
<PushUpek> hmm unity w 11.04 ... chyba jednak trzeba będzie się przesiąść na inną dystrybucję ;)
<TheNumb> A może nie będzie takie złe, to unity.
<TheNumb> Zaraz wrzucę LMDE na pendrive i obczaję.
<winter> PushUpek: przynajmniej jest stabilniejsze
<PushUpek> winter, od czego stabilniejsze?
<winter> od archa
<winter> używałem archa rok
<PushUpek> arch jest tak stabilny jak sobie go ustawisz
<winter> spróbuj go nie updateować 3 tygodnie
<PushUpek> raz na tydzień update i problem z głowy ;)
<TheNumb> pisze teraz z lmde
<TheNumb> calkiem fajnie wyglada ^^
<bt4> daj foto
<TheNumb> Moze sie pokusze o zainstalowanie :P
<bt4> :)
<TheNumb> chwila
<TheNumb> czym by tutaj zrobic tego screena...
<bt4> prt sc ?
<Tyczek> Leć po aparat!
<TheNumb> ok! :D
<TheNumb> dobra, upam juz.
<bt4> TheNumb, ksnapshot
<TheNumb> ^^
<TheNumb> http://img818.imageshack.us/i/screenshotaa.png/
<TheNumb> Dobra, postawie to cos...
<TheNumb> Zobacze czy przezyje update.
<bt4> ładnie u Ciebie :)
<TheNumb> Jak nie przyzyje -> Mint 10 kolejny :P
<TheNumb> No to jedziem ^^
<PushUpek> sympatycznie wygląda ;p
<TheNumb> Qrva, co za debil, drugi raz formatuje partycje ;]
<TheNumb> No nic.
<TheNumb> Jakoś przeżyję.
<TheNumb> To bazuje na Debilnianie testing.
<TheNumb> Uff, dobrze, że mam w miarę szybki odczyt z pendrive... Tak to by to trwało wiekami.
 * TheNumb brb
<|Lamik> Witam, zna ktoś program który pokazuje temperature procesora itd.? Nie chce conky, ani jakiś dodatków na monitor.
<bt4> kur rozlacza mnie co chwile
<winter> |Lamik: lm_sensors
<|Lamik> ty
<winter> np
<TheNumb> Już siedzę na LMDE.
<TheNumb> %00 MiB aktualizacji ;-)
<TheNumb> 500*
<bt4> o
<PushUpek> tak mało?:P
<bt4> tak dużo ?
 * winter pije zwietrzałą kawę
<PushUpek> winter, będziesz miał kran z d...y ;]
<winter> ee tam
<bt4> winter, a zaparzyła się wcześniej heh :)
<winter> nie ma tylko odpowiedniego smaku i aromatu
<bt4> he
<winter> zresztą i tak z mlekiem <-:
 * PushUpek najedzony wraca do dalszej tyrki
<bt4> wrr
<Syngress> szlak mnie trafi z tym 10.10 zainstalowałem dialog i rcconf, uruchomilem #rcconf --dialog -> szukam CUPS'a (niema) :-/
<Syngress> gdzie to ustrojstwo siedzi :-/ z poziomu configa jedynie mogę wyłączyć nasłuch :-/
<bt4> Syngress, nie mialem okazji na 10.10 dzialac ale w tym tygodniu sie chyba zmobilizuje i postawie
<TheNumb> Pfff, w debilnianie testing jest gnome 2.30
<TheNumb> Lipa
<Syngress> bt4: ciężka sprawa ;)
<TheNumb> No to chyba sobie podaruję LMDE, bo pewnie nie przyżyje upgrade do unstable.
<bt4> Syngress, nie strasz
<bt4> :)
<TheNumb> LMDE to gówno.
<winter> lmde? a cóż to takiego
<Syngress> orjentujecie się NETSTAT pokazuje // tcp        1      0 nazwa_kompa:36393 - numer koło nazwy komputera to port ?
<winter> nu
<Syngress> cool
<TheNumb> winter: Linux Mint Debian Edition <---- bazuje na debian testing, a nie ubuntu
<winter> ehe
<TheNumb> No, gówno ;-)
<TheNumb> Już Ubuntu lepsze.
<winter> a właśnie, zamrozili debian testinga
<winter> nowe wydanie stable w grudniu?
<lotharek> to normalne, ze aplikacje pokroju Tomboy'a zra > 40MiB ramu?
<winter> lotharek: nie zdziwiłbym się
<TheNumb> lotharek: a tomby nie jest klepany w mono?
<TheNumb> tomboy*
<lotharek> tzn.?
<TheNumb> Tomboy jest pisany w C#
<bt4> http://mistrzowie.org/98075/Zakazany-owoc
<bt4> rozjebało mnie to
<PushUpek> lol
<bt4> jogobella jako używka hehe
<Kwpolska> c#/mono sux
<Quintasan> Syngress: sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<Kwpolska> c# szczegolnie
<Quintasan> Syngress: potem sudo sysv-rc-conf
<Quintasan> Syngress: szukasz cups'a i spacją z każdego runlevela WON!
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: mówisz to jako programista z wieloletnim stażem?
<hubi123> Witam,
<Syngress> Quintasan: działam
<TheNumb> hubi123: Witaj strudzony wędrowcze!
<bt4> TheNumb, dobre
<Quintasan> Klimatyczne powitanie na kanale :D
<Quintasan> hubi123: cześć
<bt4> hubi123, witaj
<hubi123> a więc, po wydaniu sterowników AMD na stronie dobreprogramy, stwierdziłem, że zaktualizuję sterowniki karty graficznej. A oto link: http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/ATI-Catalyst-for-Linux,Program,Linux,18945.html
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: jak widze w terminalu linuksowym "Building app.exe..." to mnie szlag trafia
<Kwpolska> hubi123: lolwut
<hubi123> po zainstalowaniu owych sterowników, nie działają mi efekty itd.
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: to nie ma sensu
<Kwpolska> hubi123: dp sux jesli chodzi o windowsy, o uniksy jeszcze bardziej
<hubi123> po usunięciu i spróbowaniu zainstalowania tych, które domyślnie się instalują, to wyskakują błędy
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: no to buduj bez rozszerzenia .exe
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: przesiadłeś się na Gentoo, że ze źródeł budujesz? :P
<Syngress> Quintasan: oznaczenia w tabeli od (1 do S) to ?
<Quintasan> Runlevele
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: z bazara i AUR ostation duzo biore
<Kwpolska> Syngress: runlevele. /etc/inittab
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: aplikacje pisane "w Mono" dla Linuksa są nie mniej natywne niż te pisane w Pythonie czy Perlu.
<Quintasan> wyrzuć ze wszystkich to się raczej nie odpali
<kklimonda> a zapewne wydajniejsze i mniej ramu zjadające
<hubi123> a więc, co mógłbym zrobić, aby naprawdić problemy z fglrx?
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: dla siebie wszystko budujesz, czy dla "Community"? :P
<Kwpolska> hubi123: wywalic te sterowniki
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: dla mnie. moge sie podzielic archiwami, ostatio buduje bez helperow czestop
<hubi123> już to zrobiłem
<Kwpolska> bo mnie wkurzaja
<kklimonda> cups nie jest ładowany przez sys v init, przynajmniej w 10.10
<hubi123> http://wklej.to/llyf
<Kwpolska> hubi123: i postawic lepsze.
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: makepgk 4 evah
<Syngress> o co kaman tak w jednym zdaniu z numeraja runlevel'i ?
<hubi123> próbowałem z repo pobrać sterowniki, ale jakieś błędy mi wywala :/
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: ja buduje makepkg, ale mam skrypcik.
<Syngress> numeracją **
<Kwpolska> Syngress: 1/S to jest tylko root, 2 nie pamietam, 3 normalny, 4 nie ma, 5 graficzny
 * KiFka hi
<Syngress> Kwpolska: ok .. thx
<Quintasan> kklimonda: a przez co?
<Kwpolska> Syngress: 2 to jest multi-user bez sieci a 6 to reboot
<kklimonda> Quintasan: w 10.10 przez upstart
<Kwpolska> jest jakas nazwa dla systemu archowego, zerznietego z BSD (/etc/rc.d i array DAEMONS w /etc/rc.conf)?
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: widziałeś gdzieś PKGBUILDA dla kernela 2.6.37?
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: nie.
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: poszukaj. moze w aurze ktos ma
<TheNumb> No, szukam i szukam...
<hubi123> może mi ktoś podpowiedzieć, co mam zrobić, gdy wyskakuje mi błąd podczas aktualizacji sterowników fglrx z repo?
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: bsd-style
<hubi123> http://wklej.to/llyf
<TheNumb> O, mam! :D
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: 211 aur/kernel26-source 2.6.36-3 (91)
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: ale to też od bsd zależy - openbsd nie ma rc.d
<kklimonda> przynajmniej kiedyś nie mial
<TheNumb> Rrrr...
<TheNumb> Nie mogę usiedzieć na jednym distro, denerwuje mnie to.
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: get archlinux [solved]
<TheNumb> Cały czas do Gentoo mnie ciągnie ;S
<TheNumb> Teraz nawet bardziej, bo odmaskowali gcc 4.5.1
<kklimonda> TheNumb: z wiekiem przechodzi
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: jak chcesz to postaw
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: już 3 czy 4 razy miałem gentoo ;]
<TheNumb> Nigdy nie pomyślałem żeby zrobić tar cjf /
<TheNumb> ;]
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: ale bys musial dlugo aktual;izowac
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: nawet taki snapshot by styknął, żeby było GNOME...
<TheNumb> No mniejsza.
<hubi123> nikt nie mógłby mi pomóc?
<TheNumb> hubi123: usuń Ubuntu, zainstaluj inne distro [solved]
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: zrob se na virtualboksie i potem na localhost daj. jak ja z archem - wszystko posciagalem i zabralem sobie cache (ale zapomnialem o bazach danych i musialem podpiac kabelek ethernetowy)
<Kwpolska> TheNumb++;
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: na vb będzie się latami kompilowało, mój proc nie ma nawet wsparcia dla wirtualizacji.
<Mhrok> TheNumb: ja ciągle nie mam działających fglrx :D
<TheNumb> Mhrok: ty masz Windowsa, siedź cicho :P
<Mhrok> no teraz własnie nowego kernela robię :P
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: to jakos inaczej.
<TheNumb> Ni chu-chu.
<TheNumb> Nie da się.
<TheNumb> Próbowałem kompilować przez distcc z drugim laptopem, mocniejszym.
<kklimonda> hubi123: czy przypadkiem nie probowales instalowac sterownikow ze strony ati?
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: on je instlowal z dp
<TheNumb> I dupa, portage niby działa z tym ustrojstwem, ale nie szło.
<Kwpolska> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/ATI-Catalyst-for-Linux,Program,Linux,18945.html
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: no to takie same jak ze strony amd.
<hubi123> kklimonda: te sterowniki mogą mieć przekierowanie z DB na stronę producenta
<kklimonda> hubi123: no ale to i tak źle
<kklimonda> hubi123: wpisz coś takiego:
<TheNumb> "Nie da się" (TM)
<Mhrok> na ubuntu sterowniki ati instalują się instant
<Mhrok> i działają
<kklimonda> export FORCE_ATI_UNINSTALL=/usr/share/ati
<kklimonda> apt-get install fglrx
<kklimonda> hubi123: ^
<TheNumb> Grrr...
<Kwpolska> Mhrok: Ubu sux (tm)
<TheNumb> Czemu Arch nei zapisuje mi ustawień alsy? ;x
<TheNumb> kklimonda: take it easy.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<kklimonda> hubi123: ale to może i tak nie pomóc
<hubi123> no, niestety
<winter> TheNumb: alsactl store
<kklimonda> TheNumb: zbyt długo go znosiłem
<hubi123> nie pomogłlo
<Mhrok> ale przecież Kwpolska ma rację? :)
<TheNumb> winter: wiem, nie działa (TM)
<winter> i pewnie musissz mieć alsę w demonach w rc.conf
<kklimonda> Mhrok: ale nie musi wygłaszać tego na kanale ubuntu
<TheNumb> winter: miałem, nie działało.
<winter> to peszek
<hubi123> kklimonda: to co mam teraz zrobić?
<kklimonda> hubi123: przejrzyj sobie https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/565407 - moze cos pomoze
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: tryumfalny powrót!
<crusty> hej
<Mhrok> hej crusty
<TheNumb> hej Mhrok
<crusty> wiecie moze, jak moge zmienic theme w gdm?
<crusty> :P
<TheNumb> Mhrok: co tym razem stawiasz?
<TheNumb> +o TheNumb
<Kwpolska> crusty: konto gdm
<Mhrok> TheNumb: hę
<crusty> Kwpolska: ?!
<TheNumb> Mhrok: jakie distro, no.
<Mhrok> nie rozumiem, ja ciągle gantoo mam
<Mhrok> :D
<hubi123> kurde, taki mały problem a teraz będę się z tym męczył ciągle
<Kwpolska> crusty: daj shella /bin/bash do /etc/passwd dla uzszkodnika gdm, daj mu haslo i sie zaloguj
<TheNumb> Mhrok: a, no chyba że tak.
<Kwpolska> hubi123: przeinstaluj system [solved]
<hubi123> kklimonda: jutro poprubuję to ogarnąć, dzisiaj już nie mam czasu
<hubi123> Kwpolska: dzięki
<hubi123> dziękuję tym, kŧórzy mi pomogli. Życzę miłego wieczoru ;)
 * Kwpolska se idzie
<rau> siema
<Mhrok> hej
<crusty> Kwpolska: mi chodzi o theme?
<kklimonda> crusty: tzn. zainstalować jakiś ładny graficzny temat, z jakiejś strony w stylu hnome-look.org?
<kklimonda> czy zmienić kolor przycisków?
<crusty> kklimonda: instalowac temat z gnome-look
<crusty> dokladnie
<crusty> :)
<crusty> na archu, ale to chyba nie ma roznicy
<kklimonda> crusty: nie da się na nowszych wersjach Ubuntu
<kklimonda> z archem pewnie tak samo
<kklimonda> zależy jaką masz wersję gdm
<Mhrok> Nie rozumiem jak móżna zabrać theme'y :D
<crusty> hmmmm
<crusty> no tak
<crusty> trzeba miec starego gdm'a
<crusty> :/
<crusty> dlatego mi nie dzialal gdm2setup
<crusty> :D
<kklimonda> crusty: gdm w 2.22.0 zostało przepisane, praktycznie od zera i nie spiera tematów
<crusty> :/
<crusty> moze pokombinuje z kdm
<crusty> bo ze slim nie ma co
<TheNumb> Grrrrr...
<Syngress> Panowie wytłumaczcie o co chodzi z tymi runlevel'ami na przykładzie np firewalla, nie wiem czy dobrze rozumię - jeśli firewall ma runlevel 1 i S - tylko root może go zmienić ?
<kklimonda> Syngress: nie - firewall będzie włączony tylko na runlevelu 1 i S
<TheNumb> Pupa, pupa, pupa, pupa.
 * TheNumb nie lubi swojego niezdecydowania.
<kklimonda> TheNumb: wracaj do Ubuntu i zainteresuj się deweloperką
<Mhrok> TheNumb: zdecyduj się w końcu!
<TheNumb> Mhrok: ;-)
<kklimonda> TheNumb: będziesz miał nalepsze z dwóch światów - system co działa i możliwość grzebania ;)
<TheNumb> Gdybym miał C2Q, to by nie było problemu.
<Syngress> kklimonda: jeśli uruchamia się rzem z systemem to jak ma byc łączony tylko na 1 i S :-/ ?
<TheNumb> Albo jakieś i5, i7.
<TheNumb> Dobra, stawiam to durne Ubuntu.
 * TheNumb brb
<Mhrok> TheNumb: Q9550 :>
 * Mhrok ]:->
<kklimonda> Syngress: pisz po ludzku
<kklimonda> Syngress: poczytaj sobie tutaj: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel
<Mhrok> TheNumb: gcc-4.5.1-r1 w 17 minut 40 sekund :D
<Syngress> jeśli jest skrypt oparty o IPTABLES - skrypt uruchamia się wraz z startem systemu - runlevel 1 i S dotyczą wyłącznie root'a
<kklimonda> Syngress: i pamiętaj, że obecnie odchodzi się od runleveli
<Enlik> Upstart emuluje jeszcze runlevele?
<kklimonda> Enlik: jeszcze tak
<kklimonda> systemd też jeszcze emuluje
<Syngress> jeśli zmienię skrypt wyłącznie na runlevel 1 i S - to jak to się będzie zachowywało ??
<TheNumb> Mhrok: no, ja też bym tak chciał.
<kklimonda> Syngress: przeczytaj stronę którą ci dałem
<TheNumb> Mhrok: u mnie to zajmuje jakieś 45 minut.
<TheNumb> Mhrok: no to teraz emerge -e world, żeby mieć system skompilowany najnowszym gcc :P
<Mhrok> TheNumb: najpierw chce mieć jakiś tryb graficzny
<TheNumb> Mhrok: to ty jeszcze nie masz? xD
<TheNumb> Mhrok: plox, wklej emerge -pv gnome-light.
<TheNumb> I zobacz jaka wersja się ciągnie.
<TheNumb> wklep**
<Mhrok> 2.40.2-r2
<Mhrok> wróć
<Mhrok> 2.30.2-r2
<Enlik> Zgaduje, ze potrzebne jest to do zgodnosci z LSB
<TheNumb> Mhrok: E, to dupa.
<TheNumb> Ja dalej czekałem na 2.32, miałem nadzieję że odmaskowali ;s
<kklimonda> 2.32 w ~arch ciągle?
<TheNumb> kklimonda: nie, w ~arch też nie ma chyba jeszcze.
<Mhrok> ja mam ~amd64 :)
<TheNumb> Nigdy nie miałem Gentoo stable ^^
<kklimonda> nieźle, zaczynają być jak debian
<Mhrok> ale nie robiłem ostatnio synca
<Mhrok> także coś się mogło zmienić :)
<TheNumb> Mhrok: no to już, raz dwa!
<Mhrok> mieli się coś
<TheNumb> Albo wpyerdel :P
<TheNumb> To nie przeszkadza.
<Mhrok> wiem
<TheNumb> Można zapuścić 2-3 emerge na raz, pod warunkiem, że nie dzielą zależności.
<Mhrok> wiem
<TheNumb> Mhrok: dobrze, że wiesz.
<TheNumb> Polać mu piwa!
<TheNumb> Tylko szkoda, że w ubuntu 10.10 jest gcc 4.4.5
<kklimonda> TheNumb: są oba
<kklimonda> ba, jest nawet gcc 4.3 ciągle
<TheNumb> kklimonda: jest 4.5?
<kklimonda> jest
<TheNumb> Mhm...
<kklimonda> TheNumb: ale po co ci 4.5?
<TheNumb> Ożesz w pyszczek, rzeczywiście x_X
<TheNumb> kklimonda: bleeding edge
<TheNumb> i w 11.04 to już będzie default.
<kklimonda> ano będzie
<TheNumb> Może nauczę się klepać spece i będę budował paczki na launchpada <:
<kklimonda> ano polecam
<Syngress> Quintasan: cups był odznaczony na wszystkich runlevel'ach - 631/tcp open  ipp chyba nie jest z nim powiązany :-/
<Quintasan> Syngress: kklimonda mówił, że CUPS odpalany jest przez upstart w 10.10
<TheNumb> Syngress: to go zablokuj na firewallu...
<zibiboniek1> witam
<TheNumb> kklimonda: przenosisz się na 11.04 i paczkujesz? :P
<kklimonda> Syngress: wpisz sudo service cups stop && sudo mv /etc/init/cups.conf /etc/init/cups.conf.disabled
<Syngress> jest zablokowany, w configu zchaszowałem nasłuch - szukam rozwiązania jak go tymczasowo całkowicie wyłączyć, zakładam że nieaktywny nic nie zjada.
<kklimonda> TheNumb: paczkować paczkuję ale na 11.04 się jeszcze nie przeniosłem
<Quintasan> TheNumb: nie trzeba się przenosić na 11.04 żeby paczkować
<TheNumb> Quintasan: wiem, ale tam by wypadało testować, nieprawdaż?
<Quintasan> virtualbox?
<Quintasan> kvm?
<TheNumb> kvm odpada ^^
<TheNumb> W moim wypadku.
<TheNumb> A na vb wszystkiego nie da się testować.
<kklimonda> TheNumb: większość możesz ciągle na mavericku testować
<Quintasan> O bogowie, zna ktoś jakiś lekki edytor tekstu w stylu worda? inb4 {open,libre} oofice
<kklimonda> Quintasan: emacs!
<Quintasan> ...
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ten.. jak mu tam.. a...
<kklimonda> abiword
<Syngress> kklimonda: tymczasowe zatrzymanie i przeniesienie pliku konfiguracyjnego zmieniając jego nazwę wyłączy CUPS'a ?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ^
<Quintasan> już sprawdzam
<Enlik> Coż też z koffice
<kklimonda> Syngress: zatrzymanie go wyłączy, przeniesienie tego pliku sprawi, że się nie odpali (w /etc/init/ jest konfiguracja upstart)
<Enlik> kklimonda: rozszerzenie .disabled to jakies jako tako przyjęte? Może być dowolne, ale zastanawiam sie, czy jest jakies zwykle uzywane
<Quintasan> kklimonda: *hug*
<Syngress> kklimonda: nie odpali sie - będzie pluł błędami że nie ma plku konfiguracyjnego, tak ?
<Quintasan> złoty graal edycji tekstu!
<kklimonda> Enlik: wszystko jedno - disabled po prostu od razu mówi o co chodzi :)
<kklimonda> Syngress: moe
<kklimonda> Syngress: nie*
<Quintasan> szkoda tylko że gtk ale nie narzekam
<kklimonda> Syngress: po prostu się nie uruchomi
<Enlik> kklimonda: fakt ;)
<Syngress> ok
<kklimonda> Quintasan: dla KDE jest Koffice
<Quintasan> Wszyscy wiedzą jak to działa w obecnym stanie ^_^
<Enlik> Jak cale KDE? :P
<Quintasan> Enlik: KDE działa akurat dobrze
<Quintasan> PROTIP: KOffice nie jest częścią środowiska graficznego
<TheNumb> Ostatnie jakie używałem 4.5.1, było całkiem znośne.
<Enlik> Nie szkodzi
<TheNumb> Zrobię sobie buildserver na starym desktopie :D
<Syngress> kklimonda: w pliku konfiguracyjnym cups ma: stop on runlevel [016] - jeśli dam mu [13] powinien się uśpić przy uruchomieniu ?
<kklimonda> Syngress: zmiana nazwy jest lepsza bo nie będzie konfliktów przy aktualizacji
<kamil> siema
<Quintasan> kamil: \o
<kklimonda> Syngress: co do twojego pytania to nie mam pojęcia - to robienie tego na około. Jeżeli już to edytuj start on
<kamil> jest na linucha jakis program, ktory potrafilby otagowac muzyke - w sencie porownac z baza i ustawic artyste, tytul, rok etc.?
<TheNumb> kamil: taki do edycji tagów?
<kamil> ta
<kamil> tzn do automatycznego tagowania
<TheNumb> kamil: jak sobie napiszesz
<kamil> jak np. w winampie jest taka opcja - sciaga informormacje o tagach z jakiejs bazy
<Mat_Matan> hehe
<kklimonda> kamil: easytag i picard
<kamil> hm... trzeba by miec taka baze;p
<kamil> kklimonda: dzieki;)
<winter> ripperx czy soundjuicer korzystają z baz tagów
<winter> ale to przy ripowaniu
<kamil> jak odpalam winampa w wine, to mi ginie opcja masowego tagowania - moge tylko pojedynczo;p
<TheNumb> kamil: pity
<kamil> TheNumb: pity?
<TheNumb> kamil: translate.google.pl
<Quintasan> Zdzwiony jestem
<Quintasan> kklimonda: KWord całkiem przyzwoicie działa, nawet ma ładny licznik słów, a to jest to czego trzeba przy pisaniu wypracowań na angielski :P
<kklimonda> Quintasan: do tego wystarczy pamietać, że strona maszynopisu to 300 słów ;)
<Quintasan> :O
<Quintasan> Ale na tych maturach są durne tematy, o bogowie
<Quintasan> Byleby zdać matematykę i fizykę rozszerzoną.
<BlessJah> sidjestgit:
<TheNumb> BlessJah: wtf?
<Kwpolska> crusty: gdm2setup nie dziala bo nie chce dzialac z pythonem
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: walnal w klawiature
<BlessJah> TheNumb: sam sprawdz, jest taki nick
<BlessJah> na kanale w dodatku
<BlessJah> palec na tabie mi sie obsunal
<BlessJah> a sprzaczka paska trafilem enter
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: a ja jestem ojciec rydzyk
<bt4> PushUpek, jestes
<PushUpek> jesteś
<PushUpek> bt4, co tam?:>
<bt4> mozliwe zeby siadł mostek na asusie f5 ? bo po kazdym install zawiesza sie system a o lnx mozna zapomiec
<bt4> jakies błedy wywala od usb
<bt4> jak wyżej
<PushUpek> hmm
<PushUpek> całkiem możliwe
<PushUpek> możesz spróbować botować z opcją nousb
<bt4> nawet winda po install sp2 wysiada
<bt4> nie o to chodzi
<bt4> nawet z cd nie idzie wiec cos w srodku siadło
<PushUpek> hmm
<bt4> zagadka
<bt4> hehe
<bt4> nie chce mi sie szukac igły w polu
<Kwpolska> bt4: asus f5? netbook? do /dev/null
<bt4> yyy
<Kwpolska> holy hell!
<bt4> Kwpolska, f5 netbook
<Kwpolska> bt4: to do /dev/null z nim
<bt4> Kwpolska, chyba tak trzeba zrobic
<bt4> Kwpolska, a zobacze kupie na allegr jakies padlo i zobacze  moze go zreanimuje
<Kwpolska> bt4: ja bym go ruskim z bazaru sprzedal
<bt4> Kwpolska, skąd tu ruskich wziąść
<Kwpolska> bt4: z ссср
<bt4> Kwpolska, <lol>
<bt4> Kwpolska, to jest kumpla sprzet
<DaZ> wziąć.
<Kwpolska> bt4: sprzedac za $1
<bt4> Kwpolska, kupujesz ??
<Kwpolska> bt4: of course not
<bt4> ;)
<Kwpolska> bt4: ja netbookow nie znosze
<bt4> Kwpolska, no ba... ja się ze swom mecze tez bo mi hałasuje..;//
<Syngress> a tam opowiadacie, mam 1005HA jestem turbo zadowolony :>
<bt4> Kwpolska, a co znosisz ?? ;)
<Kwpolska> bt4: piece
<Caemyr> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=PolarPlot[%281%20%2B%200.9%20Cos[8%20t]%29%20%281%20%2B%200.1%20Cos[24%20t]%29%20%280.9%20%2B%200.1%20Cos[200%20t]%29%20%281%20%2B%20Sin[t]%29,%20{t,%20-Pi,%20Pi}]
<bt4> Caemyr,  to pojechales
<DaZ> Caemyr: straszny suchar
<Caemyr> wyjatkowy:P
<Caemyr> szczegolnie ze wolfram powstal 20 lat temu
<DaZ> 200
<bt4> 500
<PushUpek> e tam, Conrad Wolfram spłodzony 40 lat temu ;]
<Quintasan> Łomatko, jeszcze tylko recenzja "Beniowskiego" i do spania :S
 * Quintasan spada
<Syngress> zieew :/
<Nerihsa> zrew
<Syngress> http://obrazki.chamskie.pl/images/Aw0vH.jpg      ROTFL !! :D
<TheNumb> Syngress: suchar :F
<Syngress> http://obrazki.chamskie.pl/images/ZBU9H.jpg      Straszneeeee !! :D
<Caemyr> suchar
<Caemyr> suchar wielki
<OkropNick> Caemyr: haha! :>
<Caemyr>  btw
<Caemyr> http://www.pathsofhate.com/
 * Natasza emerge --sync && emerge -DuN world && revdep-rebuild && etc-update :)
 * Caemyr nie lubi abuse /me
<Natasza> hi adminie sylwester :)
<sylwester> hej
 * Natasza chciałby subdomenę w ubuntu.pl ;)
<sylwester> a może frytki do tego?
<DaZ> ja też chce
<Natasza> nie, 3 duże pizze ;)
<DaZ> to będzie najlepsza rzecz jaka kiedykolwiek sie tam znajdzie :x
<DraKhu_> Zna ktoś może przyczynę, dlaczego pomimo poprawnie wpisanego hasła network-manager nie chce się połączyć z siecią bezprzewodową?
<Caemyr> pewnie
<Caemyr> cala mase
<DraKhu_> Np? Takie typowe? Siedzę obok z laptopem przyjaciółki i nie może się dołączyć do sieci.
<DraKhu_> I wywala spowrotem okienko do wpisywania hasła.
<Caemyr> brak wsparcia dla tego typu encodingu jaki zadaje router
<Caemyr> wylaczone radio
<DraKhu> Wcześniej się łączyła z tą siecią - ja obok dosłownie z debianem na pokładzie nie mam problemów.
 * lotharek cu
 * PushUpek ziewa
<Kwpolska> DraKhu: ubuntu. to problem.
<PushUpek> DraKhu, jeśli karta intela i ubuntu 10.10 to mam pomysł ;)
<Kwpolska> ciagle mki trabia na twitterze, w RSS-ach i na MSNBC.com (taki tvn24, tylko od NBC i billa) ze sie bawia z TSA w przeszukiwanie ludzi na lotniskach i sa bojkoty etc etc.
<DraKhu> Karta jest za słaba, w innym miejscu łapie.
<DraKhu> PushUpek: jaki?
<PushUpek> moduł pewien jest blacklistowany ;)
<DraKhu> Co może się znajdować w pokoju, co rozbija sygnał?
<Kwpolska> DraKhu: ubuntu
<Nerihsa> DraKhu: analogiczno-transferyczno-kwantowy rozbijacz subatomowy
<DraKhu> Nie będę dziewczynie innego systemu instalował, bo się w ogóle już nie połapie.
<Nerihsa> czy jakis mebel typu szafa jest na drodze?
<Kwpolska> DraKhu: fedora ftw
<Kwpolska> DraKhu: albo windupe jej postaw
<PushUpek> DraKhu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592846
<Nerihsa> meow
 * Kwpolska se idzie.
<Natasza> Kwpolska: z żonką do łoża?
<Natasza> y?
<DraKhu> Eh, to karta ethernet
<Natasza> hi NightWish`
<FiFU> BOŻE
<NightWish`> hej Natasza
<FiFU> torrentow odjeb sie
<NightWish`> FiFU: a Ty co tu robisz?
<FiFU> ja tu idluję.
<FiFU> jak pol kanalu ;)
<NightWish`> łeeeee
<FiFU> [;
<NightWish`> to ja tez poidluje
<Wraithulek> hej
<FiFU> p/
<FiFU> o/*
<Nerihsa> od biedy p/ wyglada jak dres
<Wraithulek> wie ktos jak odpalic gruba na zewnetrzym dysku na innym kompie?
<FiFU> a po co Ci to? :P
<Wraithulek> bo nie ma nap[edu optycznego
<Wraithulek> ani nie ma bootowania z USB
<Nerihsa> a zewnetrzny dysk to przez co
<Wraithulek> usb, ale widzi go jako zwykly
<sylwester>  /msg ChanServ TEMPLATE #ubuntu-pl
<Nerihsa> jak nie ma z bootowania usb to nie pojdzie raczej
<Wraithulek> niby cos odpalilem, ale no such drive
<Wraithulek> i nie wiem jak to naprawic
<Wraithulek> no kurwa
<Wraithulek> dziala
<KiFka> brb
<Wraithulek> pytanie: mam laptopa z dotykowym ekranem, da sie nim cos robic?
<Tyczek> Dotykać?
<barnex> mojego niedotykowego się też da dotykać :o
<barnex> Wraithulek: ubuntu 10.10 powinno z pudełka obsługiwać, albo tak słyszałem
<qermit> Wraithulek: wywal
<qermit> Wraithulek: poka lsusb
<Wraithulek> nie ma nic takiego
<Wraithulek> tylko fingerprint sensor i pendrive
<Syngress> jest kto, potrzebuje przekierować logi IPTABLES do wybranego pliku :-/
<jacekowski> to z syslogiem rozmawiaj
<Czolgista> Syngress: złóż u sysloga podanie
<Syngress> ku***a Polsko moja ! wszędzie podania, papiery, pieczątki :> !
<winter> 1st
<Kwpolska> last
#ubuntu-pl 2010-11-24
<bartek> hehe
<bartek> ubuntu bedzie mial monopol  na distro freedly pepole
<NightWish`> so what?
<bartek> bo opensuse bedzie slabnac a nawet moze zniknac
<NightWish`> ;]
<bartek> bo novell juz nie istnieje ;d
<NightWish`> ja tam nie wiem
<NightWish`> juz i tak wystarczy ze po dwoch stabilnych latkach ubu mi sie zwalilo ;E
<bartek> zostal kupiony przez Attachmate
<NightWish`> powoli nie rozumiem o czym do mnie mowisz
<NightWish`> ale jestem blondynką
<bartek> mowie novell znikl i system opensuse moze spotkac los opensolarisa czy openoffice od oracle
<Enlik> czy openoffice od oracle => no to zrobią Very Open Suse
<Enlik> A OOo od Oracle ciągle żyje, chyba
<bartek> zyje tak jak pis teraz ;d
<NightWish`> bartek: ale ja nie kojarze wszystkich firm ktore sie na tym rynku znajdują
<NightWish`> moja praca w necie polega na czyms innym i to mi ostatnio zjada polowe mojego zycia ;)
<lotharek> cześć
<fbu> witam
<fbu> słysze pustkę
<dweller> uważaj bo cie zabije
<fbu> dweller: dlaczego chcesz pozbawić mnie funkcji życiowych?
<dweller> ja nie
<dweller> pustka
<noneo> p u s t k a
<noneo> (między literami)
<bt4> witam
<noneo> best hack of the day: http://lkml.org/lkml/2010/4/1/128
<garnus> dobre
 * PoKrAk vita z natty
<shpaq> wtf natty?
<PoKrAk> ubu testing :P
<PoKrAk> heh rozwaliłem sobie wczoraj 10.10 bo oczywiscie wykrzaczył sie cały system podczas aktualizacji
<PoKrAk> lecz juz postawiony zaraz dane sobie odzyskam i mozna smigac
<PoKrAk> heh
<PoKrAk> szkoda ze jeszcze conky mi nie chce zaskoczyc ale po kolei do wszystkiego sie dojdzie
<PoKrAk> aa i klucze trza odszskac :/
<PoKrAk> oki z/w musze drugi dysk podłączyc
<fbu> i śnieżek pada ;-/
<pokrak> re :)
<fbu> :D
<pokrak> heh dawno w trybie txt sie nie bawiłem
<pokrak> :/
<pokrak> brak kodowania heh
<barnex> pokrak: kodowanie masz dobre, raczej fontow brak :P
<lotharek> fbu: o, a gdzie?
<bt4> na dworze ;)
<lotharek> ;D
<bazant2> x
<pokrak> pewnie tak w byobu musiałbym ustawić
<pokrak> gdzie linux przetrzymuje klucze osobiste??
<fbu> :)
<lotharek> gpg?
<lotharek> przypadkiem nie w etc/apt?
<pokrak> nie gpg
<pokrak> klucze osobiste
<garnus> .ssh/ ?
<pokrak> moment lookne
<pokrak> nie
<pokrak> crt bodajze to sa apbo pem
<pokrak> pgp puocztowy dokładnie
<kklimonda> gpg w ~/.gnupg/
<pokrak> oki dzięki to było to
<pokrak> oki wiec ..... zabieramy sie za testowanie unity
<Syngress> poprierdzielona jest ta SAMBA - WIN7 widzi udział ale nie chce do niego za cholrę wleźć :-/
<Syngress> hmmmm a może to WIN7 jest popierdzielony :-/
<Quintasan_Droid> O/
<fi9o> o/
<Quintasan_Droid> Widze ruch niezyt duzy jak na taka godzine :)
<Quintasan_Droid> Meh, jest i autobus
<fbu> L)
<fbu> wszyscy śpią
<pokrak> ja walcze ryobu zeby teraz miało odpowiednie kodowanie
<pokrak> byoby mialo byc
<fbu> napisz
<fbu> żółć
<pokrak> ążźćńłó
<fbu> gitarra :D
<pokrak> tak wierze ale u nie nie wyswietla gitara
<fbu> hm
<pokrak> co mnie podkusiło na byobu
<fbu> pokrak: poznań?
<pokrak> no poznań a co ??
<pokrak> moment z/w wracam na gnome
<pokrak> quit
<pokrak> jezdem
<fbu> poa to nie daleko :)
<fbu> *pokrak:
<pokrak> skad
<fbu> murowaną kojarzysz?
<pokrak> no to nirdaleko
<fbu> dokłądnie
<pokrak> qna mago nie działa bo bug w pythonie jest
 * fbu współczuje
<pokrak> nic trza czekac jak pythona naprawia
<pokrak> i instalowac dalej poprawki
<pokrak> moze compiz zacznie działać wreszcie heh
<en0x> watpie
<en0x> [;
<pokrak> na 10.10 działał bez zarzutu
<pokrak> a biorac pod uwage ze natty
<pokrak> jeszcze nawet na dobre nie jet testowy
<pokrak> wiec zacznie niedługo powoli :)
<en0x> mhm
<pokrak> er :P
<fbu> :)
<Quintasan> kklimonda: ping
<Quintasan> kklimonda: nvm
<jacekowski> ze co?
<jacekowski> Quintasan: to to zatwierdzil?
<jacekowski> i z jakiego powodu
<jacekowski> ciebie tu nigdy i tak nie ma
<Quintasan> jacekowski: Mam jakikolwiek obowiązek się Tobie tłumaczyć?
<jacekowski> tak
<Quintasan> Z jakiego tytułu?
<jacekowski> chyba ze bedziesz odstawial tuska
 * pokrak idzie po popcorn :P
<jacekowski> i tylko podniesiesz podatki
<Cent> cześć!
<Quintasan> jacekowski: dla Ciebie wszystko :)
<Quintasan> Cent: cześć
<fbu> Cześć
<Syngress> mode #buntu-pl [+o +x +1000000 dolarów syngress] by Chanserv :D
<Demorion> Bry
 * bt4 ziewa
<ari-tczew> instalował ktoś iple na Ubuntu?
<Kwpolska> ari-tczew: ja instalowalem na fedorze.
<ari-tczew> Kwpolska: jestem na tej stronce, ale link nie prowadzi do instalki... http://www.ipla.pl/Ipla_Lite,3387/index.html
<Kwpolska> ari-tczew: najpierw postaw adoe air
<Kwpolska> adobe*
<ari-tczew> Kwpolska: ok, pobieram .deb
<Kwpolska> ari-tczew: a nie ma repo?
<ari-tczew> Kwpolska: nic w repo Ubuntu nie znalazłem takowego
<Kwpolska> ari-tczew: PPA
<ari-tczew> Kwpolska: hmm, znalazłem adobeair, ale z mavericka. z natty zostało usunięte
<ari-tczew> (oficjalne, nie PPA)
<Kwpolska> ari-tczew: natty posiadasz? bad idea.
<ari-tczew> Kwpolska: dlaczego?
<Kwpolska> ari-tczew: bo tak
<ari-tczew> Kwpolska: też mi argument
<Kwpolska> ari-tczew: bo to jest wydanie testowe. a ubu ssie jesli o wydania testowe chodzi.
<ari-tczew> Kwpolska: ktoś musi siedzieć na testowym i coś robić, żebyś mógł sobie potem na w miarę stabilnym siedzieć. naprawdę bad idea.
<Kwpolska> ari-tczew: testowe -> debian, arch, gentoo, etc...
<trabbit> kklimonda: jestes?
<ari-tczew> Kwpolska: powiem tak: za krotko patrzysz
<Kwpolska> ari-tczew: zywales innych distro niz ubu?
<kklimonda> trabbit: słucham
<trabbit> kklimonda: witaj
<ari-tczew> Kwpolska: kiedyś auroxa
<kklimonda> trabbit: hej
<Kwpolska> ari-tczew: lolwut.
<trabbit> zainstalowałem wczoraj te guets additionals ...x11 na ubuntu 10.10
<trabbit> ładnie siadły ale jeszcze nie dają rady
<ari-tczew> Kwpolska: pogadałbym dłużej, może byś skumał po co siedze na testowym, ale muszę przeskoczyć na xp ;p
<trabbit> stworzyłem też xorg.config i podniosło to wydajność grafiki
<kklimonda> trabbit: ale?
<Kwpolska> trabbit: xorg.conf*
<trabbit> Kwpolska: tak masz rację :/
<trabbit> kklimonda: http://www.salome-platform.org/forum/forum_10/800108905
<trabbit> potrzebuję poprawić grafikę do tego programu
<kklimonda> trabbit: czy ty już tutaj, parę tygodni temu, nie byłeś z dokładnie tym samym problemem?
<trabbit> a on dalej ni ch .... nie sziała znaczy się :D
<trabbit> kklimonda: cały czas to wałkuję, szukam po róznych forach ale...
<kklimonda> trabbit: no to albo zainstaluj linuksa normalnie, na dysku, albo zassaj wersję programu dla windowsa
<kklimonda> trabbit: jeżeli przez tyle czasu nie wykombinowałeś jak go w vbox odpalić to pewnie się nie da
<trabbit> dla windowsa nie ma, a mam na kompie sporo softu pdo XP
<Kwpolska> trabbit: postaw sobie normalne ubu
<Quintasan> O bogowie...
<trabbit> Kwpolska: no chyba tak będe musiał zrobić, może XP i obok Ubuntu
<trabbit> tak czy siak dzięki za pomoc i wyrozumiałość
<Kwpolska> trabbit: albo inne distro
<Kwpolska> <3 flash...
<Quintasan> ciekawe czy gnash będzie stanowił kiedykolwiek jakąś sensowną alternatywę
<kklimonda> szybciej lightspark
<Quintasan> kolejny projekt zastępujący flasha?
<Quintasan> co z gnashem?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: będą się uzupełniać
<Quintasan> IMHO lepiej by było merge zrobić albo w ogóle zarzucić jeden, tak to będziemy mieli dwa, prawie w ogóle nie działające implementacje :P
<Quintasan> kklimonda: testowałeś może?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: nie widzę potrzeby
<kklimonda> Quintasan: to jest tak, że gnash wspiera starsze wersje flasha a lightspark najnowsze
<kklimonda> wersje actionscripta
<Quintasan> hmm
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ale nigdy nie osiągną 100% kompatybilności więc to taka sztuka dla sztuki i dla arm
<Quintasan> no jak komuś się uda 100% zgodności z oprogramowaniem closed-source to mu pogratuluje
 * Kwpolska szuka adobe air dla archa
<Quintasan> #archlinux-pl?
<Kwpolska> Quintasan: #archlinux wiedzialby lepiej
<Quintasan> To czemu tam nie napiszesz?
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: zdajesz sobie sprawę z tego, że ile razy op zadaje ci pytanie to udajesz, że go nie przeczytałeś?
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: jakie?
<Kwpolska> Quintasan: napisalem
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: nie hilightnal mnie, siedzialem na #archlinux
<Kwpolska> kanalow mam 16. nie zauwazam actow
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: ogólnie piszę - ile razy ja zadam ci pytanie o twoje zachowanie to nagle milkniesz.
<en0x> Kwpolska: ;D
<BlessJah> kklimonda: wie kiedy sie schowac
<en0x> bana mu!
<Czolgista> O Tomasz Lis
<lisu> re
<lisu> wie ktos, czy ten mint jest dostępny na płytach CD, zamiast na dvd?
<Czolgista> lisu: jest wersja na cd :)
<spontaniczny> Panowie jak zmienic plik host w linuksie?
<lisu> spontaniczny: w co chcesz go zmienić? w żabe? czy w szczura?
<spontaniczny> w piekną księżniczke. Zmienić zawartosć .
<Czolgista> lisu: http://forum.linuxmint.pl/index.php/topic,2295.msg20298.html
<Quintasan> spontaniczny: gksu gedit /etc/hosts?
<Quintasan> czy tam gksudo, nie wiem dokładnie jak gnomiarze mają
<spontaniczny> su -c
<lisu> spontaniczny: to nie wiesz jak zedytować plik? o0 ?
<spontaniczny> nie wiedziałem gdzie on jest
<Kwpolska> Quintasan: sudo vim /etc/hosts
<lisu> Czolgista: dzięki :D
<Quintasan> Kwpolska: na diabła mi to piszesz?
<Czolgista> lisu: 5,40 zł stary wyjadaczu ;p
<spontaniczny> nie mam takigo katalogu hosts
<lisu> spontaniczny: to jest plik
<spontaniczny> host.conf?
<bt4> locate hosts ?
<spontaniczny> a nie mam xD
<lotharek> wpisz ls /etc/ | grep host
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/295540/ takie cos sobie dopisz. zmien IP na swoje i kwpolska-lin na nazwe.
<spontaniczny> ;*
<spontaniczny> no juz
<spontaniczny> i teraz co?
<Quintasan> ssh root@kwpolska-lin
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: i reconnect albo reboot.
<spontaniczny> ok
 * KiFka hi
<spontaniczny> KiFka, co to jest? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/295540/
<lisu> KiFka: witaj
<Quintasan> KiFka: \o
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: /etc/hosts
<KiFka> heheh dokladnie
<KiFka> Quintasan, hejo :)
<spontaniczny> ale po co mi linijka kwpolska-lin do tego?
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: wklej to sobie do takiego pliczku i podmien IP swoim lokalnym a kwpolska-lin hostem.
<spontaniczny> i czemu mam tam cos dopisywac do tego pliku?
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: zmien. ja ci przekleilem mojego.
<Kwpolska> spontaniczny: nie dopisywac tylko podmienic
<spontaniczny> bóg zapłąc
<spontaniczny> ;*
<Kwpolska> albo lepiej, wyjdz.
<KiFka> ehhh
<bt4> KiFka, siema
<KiFka> mhm
<Quintasan> kurrrr
<Quintasan> co tak zmula, w mordę i nożem
<rau> czesc
<rau> niech ktos poda liczbe od 1 do 11
<KiFka> 5
<KiFka> czesc nat
<rau> dzieki
<lukaszg> rau, 0xB
<lisu> :D
<rau> kifka wybrałaś barbiowo różowo landrynkowy :)
<KiFka> rau, oby cie sie podobalo
<Quintasan> rau: A co sądzisz o siwo-koperkowo-różowym?
<KiFka> rau, ..... http://www.flickr.com/photos/kifka/archives/date-posted/2010/11/24/detail/
<KiFka> az sie rozmarzylam
<ChaosEngine> re
<rau> wybralas mi kolor lakieru do paznokci :)
<KiFka> rau, ok :)
<soee> czy moge jakos zignorowac bledy ktore zwraca dpkg i wgracz paczke ?
<KiFka> a jak w windowsie instalator mowi ze instalacja zakonczyla sie bledem to jak?
<soee> a co mnie windows obchodzi ?
<NightWish`> zawsze mozna dac -f :F
<NightWish`> ja tak amaroka 1.4 i386 zainnstalowalam pod x64 :D
<Quintasan> soee: sudo dpkg -i --force-all <nazwa.deb>
<Quintasan> soee: ale to teoretycznie może spieprzyć system :P
<KiFka> ta podpowiadajcie mu ....
<Quintasan> soee: jak zwykle: robisz na własną odpowiedzialność
<KiFka> ciekawe kto bedzie potem mu ratowal .... to co zostanie
<soee> Quintasan, dzieki poszło, a systemu nie uszkodzi, no chyba ze jakas konflik ikon od razu powoduje katastrofe..
<Quintasan> soee: spoko luz, potem pewnie dpkg dalej będzie marudził o błędach nadpisywania
<Quintasan> przy aktualizacji
<Quintasan> WTF
<Quintasan> zrestartowałem telefon i nagle jest po chińsku
<soee> Quintasan, nie powinien mam zainalowane jakies dodatkowe ikony a radiotray wrcuca swoje o tej samej nazwie i to tyle
<winter> :->
 * bt4 pije Żubra
 * KiFka pije herbatke
<bt4> KiFka, zwykłą czy owocową ?
<KiFka> earl gray imperial .... na wage
 * winter też pije herbatę
<KiFka> zaplacilam za nia troche
 * sataranei pije inkę
<KiFka> ale oplacalo sie za kazde zarenko
<bt4> KiFka, to dzieci poszły juz spac tak ??
<KiFka> jakie dzieci?
<bt4> jak moglaś pic earl gray'a jak dzieci nie poszły spac ?
<KiFka> chyba nie rozumiem
<KiFka> o co ci chodzi
<bt4> reklama
<KiFka> z tego co wiem dzieci jeszcze nie posiadam
<KiFka> az spytam meza :D
<bt4> lol
<KiFka> bt4, ja od 8 lat na emigracji
<KiFka> nie mam od 3 pl tv
<lukaszg> bt4, relamy są po to aby był czas na zrobienie herbatki a nie na je oglądanie...
<bt4> he
<lukaszg> a co do reklam...
<bt4> KiFka, to youtobe.pl moze bedzie reklama:)
<lukaszg> to z tej  "jestem z marsa jestem z marsa"  można już ku** dostac.... :|
<lukaszg> http://www.tvn24.pl/1404287,61,,,,,maciej-mazur,jestem-z-marsa--jestem-z-marsa,blog.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2et26vm> (at www.tvn24.pl)
<bt4_1> KiFka, to gdzie emigrowalas ?
<winter> pewnie anglia
<KiFka> jeszcze pare miesiecy w de ... potem prawdopodobie ch
<bt4> to światowa jestes he
<winter> KiFka: ch?
<KiFka> winter, confoederatio helvetica :)
<winter> szwajcaria
<winter> już myślałem że peoples republic of china
<KiFka> bt4, takie zycie...
<KiFka> winter, heh nie. ale widze nie znasz prefixu
<winter> chiny .cn
<KiFka> nom
<winter> :>
<bt4> to 8 lat w de ?
<winter> KiFka: po pierwszym maja przybedzie wam tam polaków
<airborn> dlatego pisała, że za pare miesięcy ucieka stamtąd
<KiFka> winter, nie sadze
<elwin013> Cześć ;)
<KiFka> 1 bez jezyka nie maja co tu jechac ... a z tym marniej niz marnie
<KiFka> 1a ci co go znaja sa tu juz  dawno
<KiFka> 2 polacy ... heh hrrrrrrrr do de
<KiFka> buahhahhaha
<KiFka> co niektorzy mnie tu od hitlerowcow wyzywaja
<airborn> oO
<KiFka> a ja tu tylko mieszkam ... pracuje
<KiFka> wiec...
<KiFka> mnie tam rybka
<KiFka> ale niektorzy musieliby sie troche kultury nauczyc
<winter> języka można się nauczyć
<KiFka> mozna. jak sie chce
<winter> ja znam tylko anglika
<bt4> KiFka, tez siedziałem w de ale 3 miesiace tylko ;/
<KiFka> sek ze tego chcenia nie za wiele
<Czolgista> Nimcy mają w uj długich wyrazów
<winter> ale niemca chciałbym się nauczyć
<KiFka> bt4, ;) urzekla mnie twoja historia
<bt4> KiFka, ;p
<KiFka> bt4, budowlanka?
<winter> KiFka: nie wiem jak w niemczech ale w belgii uczą takich mużynów co dopiero z buszu wyleźli francuskiego albo flamanckiego
<bt4> KiFka, tak jakby jako monter pracowalem za młodu he
<winter> i im to wychodzi
<KiFka> winter, tu tez ucza  ale na €€€
<KiFka> za*
<Czolgista> bt4: poproszę o BackTracka 5
<winter> no to wszedzie, ale tam afaik 50€ za 3 miesiące, to nie dużo
<KiFka> bt4, ej to mozesz mi moze wyjasnic co przewalaja ci moim sasiedzi debile  ....
<KiFka> jak wroca z budowy to ciagle cos sie wali
<KiFka> ceglami swiatlo gasza czy jak?
<KiFka> winter, to nie wiele
<bt4> KiFka, nie nie mogę tego wytłumaczyc he
<bt4> ja swiatło ręcznie gasiłem
<winter> kiedyś by ło za free!
<KiFka> ale bierz pod uwage ze ci z afryki sa z bylych kolonii
<KiFka> a kraje jak bel i hol czuja sie nadal za niektore odpowiedzialne
<KiFka> wiec maja latwiej
<winter> dobra, afk ;>
<bt4> Czolgista, szuka
<bt4> j
<KiFka> a nie sadze ze niemcy beda sponsowowac polowe europy kursy
 * bt4 oglada świat wg kiepskich 
 * KiFka oglada pania merkel w wiadomosciach
<Czolgista> bt4: jeszcze nie ma ;)
<airborn> ejj, ja z pomorza jestem
<airborn> myśmy przez wiele lat byli niemiecką kolonią...
<airborn> coś mi się chyba należy od niemców
<airborn> a nawet do pracy w pl mnie nie chcieli
<Czolgista> airborn: ale macie zajebiaszcze dziewki
<Czolgista> ;)
<airborn> skoro tak mówisz
<vizzdoom> wie ktos jak zrobic auto AUTH w konversation na quakeneta?
<KiFka> airborn, a wiesz ze sporo takich "pomorzan" na podstawie aktu urodzienia swojego owczarka niem w latach 80tych dostawalo obywatelstwo w RFN ?
<airborn> oO
<KiFka> heh
<KiFka> ja mowie serio....
<KiFka> pomorzakow, slazakow i krzyrzakow tu pelno
<airborn> krzyżaków?:P
<KiFka> a ja s podlasia :D
<lisu> tempakow też nie brakuje x)
<KiFka> olsztyn .... mazury
<KiFka> lisu, zdecydowanie ... tych to nawet szukac nie trzeba. sami sie znajda
<airborn> niemyśl proszę, że niemcy są pod tym względem jakieś wyjątkowe
<lisu> airborn: masz rację, niemki są brzydkie
<KiFka> a kto tu mowi o wyjatkowosci
<KiFka> lisu, bys sie zdziwil....
<lisu> KiFka: no zdiwilem sie, jak zobaczylem na reklamie ladną... jak to mówią od reguły zawsze znajdzie sie wyjątek ;)
<lisu> dobra ide mante flashować, o/
<Czolgista> lisu: niee
<KiFka> lisu, nie bede cie budzic ze snu ... w swiecie stereotypow
<Czolgista> zpsujesz cuś
 * Czolgista pies mu zepsuł BIOSa
<KiFka> uzywa ktos flickr'a?
<Caemyr> co to Czolgista pies?
<barnex> Caemyr: http://www.psyimy.pl/UserFiles/Image/Artykuly/szarik.jpg takie
<KiFka> widzieliscie to  juz ? http://www.20min.ch/digital/dossier/clips/story/Ich-stecke-fest--24472810
<KiFka> :P
<Czolgista> bt4: Kup pan shella
<Czolgista> np. u mnie za 12 zł/rocznie
<bt4> czester, daj pan shella
<bt4> rozłacza mnie cholera co chwile
<Czolgista> bt4: ja!?
<bt4> coś mi tutej ten klimat nie służy he
<Czolgista> bt4: go to /msg ;)
<bt4> dawaj
<Czolgista> bt4: jak!? na publicu!?
<bt4> msg
<winter> ja mam wyżydzishella :->
 * bt4 http://mistrzowie.org/7390
 * bt4 ziewa
 * winter wrócił z piwem
<Czolgista> winter: nie pij bo zima się spóżni
<winter> tutaj już śnieg pada
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jakby co to antyspam w zimbrze dziala,
<winter> ale rozpływa się przy kontakcie z zemią
<jacekowski> BlessJah: i jak chcesz cos douczyc ze jest spam po imapie to po prostu przeciagasz na folder spamowy
<bt4> winter, a wyszedł bez ?
<winter> mhm
<Quintasan> winter: a jakie masz?
<winter> tatra i kujawiak
<winter> ;->
<Quintasan> Chociaż ja się teoretycznie nie powinienem wypowiadać do końca grudnia :P
<winter> a to dlaczego?
<bt4> ;/
<Quintasan> winter: wiek<18
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> na mnie czas, zadania z fizyki same się nie zrobią
<Syngress> ziew :-/
<winter> ziew2
<Syngress> jest ziew ?
<Syngress> 3 ?
<winter> ziew²
<bt4> ziew
<PushUpek> ziew^4
<winter> ½ziew tylko
<winter> ZIEW MOTHERFUCKERS!!!11
<Enlik> ziew^(-inf)
<Syngress> 漢字仮名交じり文
<Enlik> (brak źwu)
<winter> czas wyczyścić myszkę z brudu
<winter> bo rolka znowu ciężko chodzi
<Syngress> winter przyznaj się jeszcze masz na kulkę :D
<winter> nie, optyczna ale za to siedmioletnia
<PushUpek> Enlik, do -inf to => 0 :P
<Enlik> PushUpek: „brak źwu” przecież :) (wyłamałem sie czyli)
<PushUpek> '
<PushUpek> ;]
<Syngress> winter: zabij gryzonia - kup SE jakiegoś czara za 300pln !! samo będzie się klikać, przesuwać, latać
<winter> bole kupic porządnego proca i pamięć
<winter> wolę*
<Syngress> eeeee tam proca i pamięć nie dotykasz codziennie - to tak jak byś turbo paskudnej lasce kupił buty za 600pln :D
<winter> pierdzielisz ;>
<PushUpek> Syngress, może miała najładniejsze stopy ze wszystkiego ;D
<PushUpek> po co kupować spódniczkę na paskudną d...e :D
<winter> żeby zakryła
<Syngress> hehehehe :D
<bt4> ;)
<Syngress> macie Panowie jakąś stronę na której przeczytam wszystko na temat podstawek pod proce ? :-|
<Enlik> Pewnie nt.podstawek pod piwo by się znalazła
<PushUpek> ja tam wole zgłębiać tajemnice piwa stawianego na podstawkach ;D
<Syngress> ja tam wolę stawiać piwo na czyjejś głowie :D :D
<Enlik> Syngress: eee, poważnie ryzykujesz wylaniem!
 * Enlik slaps Syngress 
<Syngress> wiem, ale warto :>
<crusty> to nie sa zarty!
<PushUpek> Syngress, żadna głowa nie jest warta wylania piwa!!:D
<bt4> Syngress, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMTFM5KxVa8
<Syngress> bt4 matko boska, nie koniecznie miałem na myśli głowę Bronka :)
<bt4> Syngress, hehe
<bt4> Syngress, bronek jest z moich okolic hehe
<bt4> Syngress, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkd4sHjExAM&feature=related
<Syngress> co powiecie o tych Polskich laskach z TOPmodel > ?
<Syngress> dobra pogadajmy dalej o Bronku :D
<bt4> których Oo
<Syngress> nooo Dżoooaannnnaaaa i te inne maniury :D
 * bt4 ziewa
<Syngress> apt-get install na dobre i na złe && away && away
<PushUpek> Dżooooonaaaaa i jej siostra?:D
<Caemyr> Syngress: mowi sie tap madl
<Syngress> sory maj bad, i hołp Dżoaaannaa mi wybaczy
<jarek> czesc
<winter> cze
<dKc> czesc
<jarek> jak właczyć w gnomie dynamiczne przypisywanie skrótów klawiszowych?
<jarek> tzn. chce aby po najechaniu na element menu kursorem mozna bylo przypisac do niego skrot przez nacisniecie dowolnej kombinacji klawiszy
<jarek> pamietam ze kiedys to dzialalo, jeszcze zanim zrobilem reisnstalacje Ubuntu
<Enlik> Ano, była taka opcja
<Enlik> http://thunar.xfce.org/documentation/pl/faq.html zobacz tu, pod Jak przypisać własne skróty klawiszowe? → jarek
<Enlik> Może GNOME lub Ubuntu wywalili, bo trudne :<
<Enlik> Albo gnome-control-center i jedziesz
<jarek> Enlik: dzieki! szukalem tego pol godziny
<jarek> Enlik: wystarczylo tylko wlaczyc /desktop/gnome/interface/can_change_accels w gconf-editorze
<Enlik> o ;)
<NightWish`> :)
<Czolgista> 1st
<Kwpolska> last
 * PushUpek ziewa
 * Czolgista wypuszcza siarkowodor
<NightWish`> tu zawsze tak sie wszyscy wstydza gadac, czy spia juz? ;>
<PushUpek> kac mnie dobija ;]
<PushUpek> a poza tym jestem nieśmiały :P
#ubuntu-pl 2010-11-25
<Mat_Matan> bry
<Enlik> 9th
<soee> hi
<lamik> Witam, jak nazywa sie ten program w gnome który automatycznie jest w trayu i odpowiada za konfiguracje sieci wifi kablowej itd. Bo robie aktywator i nie wiem jaka komende wpisac
<pokrak> wicid
<lamik> Nie działa taki..
<pokrak> to go zainstaluj
<pokrak> masz jeszcze network mana
<pokrak> ger
<pokrak> ale jest on gorszy moim zdaniem
<lamik> A wicida nie ma w repo? Bo szukałem i nie może znaleść, czy jest pod inną nazwą może?
<pokrak> nie jako wicid
<pokrak> wez sobie go wygoogluj
<lamik> wicd znalazłem, zaraz sprawdze, czy to to
<pokrak> wlasnie sory moja wina zauzo o jedna literke :P
<lamik> :)
<bt4> siema pokrak
<pokrak> jo
 * pokrak tak patrzy ze natty pracuje lepiej niz windows obok ::)
<pokrak> aaaa wlasnie dzis po aktualizacji nie patrzyłem na compiza z/w trza se resetnac
<lamik> pokrak ten program co mi daleś jest fjany, ale tylko na net do wi-fi, a ja potrzebuje jeszcze programu do neta np z playa na modem usb
<lamik> Znassz jakis zamiennik tego systemowego?
<bt4> network manager
<lamik> Albo może ktoś inny, bo nie jestem w stanie zrobić aktywatora network menagera do paska codt
<bt4> był kiedys taki program global3g
<lamik> Ok juz kukne
<pokrak> re
<bt4> i jak compiz
<pokrak> heh i nic problemy z xsami nie poprawione
<pokrak> bez zmian sie nie załancza i dopieru o kilkukrotnym resecie xsow jest gorny pasek nad oknami :)
<pokrak> pozatym niezle
<pokrak> no i automatyczne raportowanie błędów tyz nie działa
<pokrak> bo python sie krzaczy :)
<bt4> słyszałęm własnie
<pokrak> juz miałem nadzieje bo niby w poprawkach python był ale nic
<bt4> tam 2.7 jest ta
<pokrak> ta
<pokrak> ale to i tak nie jest jeszcze oficjalnie testing
<pokrak> jak wczoraj patrzyłem instalka z płyty jeszcze nie działała
<pokrak> i trza było z 10.10 upgrejtowac
<bt4> do kwietnia musimy poczekac :/
<pokrak> do kwiatnia na stable
<pokrak> ja licza na alphe juz :)
<pokrak> wiec do grudnia
<pokrak> szkoda tylko ze 10.10 sobie rozkrzaczyłem heh
<pokrak> bo miałem na tip top porobiony :P
<bt4> na virtualboxiw trzeba było:P
<pokrak> nie lubie
<bt4> lepiej normalnie he :)
<pokrak> dokładnie
<bt4> tylko ze natty tylko przez aktualizacje idzie
<pokrak> bt nie do konca
<pokrak> sa juz obrazy (wczoraj sciagałem)
<pokrak> lecz mi nie zadziałało instalacyjnie
<pokrak> qna nowe kodeki do winzgrozy zainstalowałe mi trza sie resetowac :/
<bt4> to resetuj he
<bt4> :)
<pokrak> to zrobie
<pokrak> ale znowu sie do poczty logowac na wzystkie konta :/
<bt4> outloka sobie skonfiguruj hehehe
<pokrak> mam expressa
<fbu> haj
<EsmD> yoł
<pokrak> no ładnie
<pokrak> 10 min trwa uruchamianie sytemu windows hehehehehehhe
<EsmD> liczyles?
<pokrak> na papierowa wyszedłem wiec jakos tak bedzie
<EsmD> jak tyle faktycznie trwa znaczy ze cie czeka format bo cos zje...popsules
<pokrak> resecik z paluszka wlasnie sobie
<pokrak> zrobiłem
<pokrak> nic nie zj
<pokrak> zaskoczył po resecie
<EsmD> mi sie uruchamia pol minuty, a mam cpu 266mhz 128mb ram graficzna 2mb
<EsmD> no moze mniej troche
<pokrak> ten windoesik sobie smiga juz ktorys rok i zadnego formaciku nie bedzie narazie
<EsmD> mowisz ze go polubiles? :P
<pokrak> a jakos mam sentyment chociaz muli juz troche
<EsmD> ja bymn z sentymentu do tego zloma mojego wgral win98 (przynajmniej podczerwien by dzialala) ale nie dzialalaby karta sieciowa na pcimcie
<EsmD> ide, siju
<pokrak> heh nie moge odpalic south park special thanks giving :/
<pokrak> qna kodeki sie powaliły
<pokrak> reinstall ireset wrrrrrrr
<Demorion> Witam
<Demorion> ktoś może domyśla się dlaczego w vlc podczas ogladania czego kolwiek mam czarno biało braz w dodatku zmniejszony ?
<Demorion> mam debiana z lxde
<Demorion> ale to chyba sprawa kodekow
 * bt4 ziewa
<kamil> siema
<kamil> da sie odrazu na serwerze mysql zamienic puste rekordy na 0?
<pokrak> za pomoca phpmyadmin probowales
<jacekowski> no trzeba ustawic na not null
<jacekowski> default 0
<kamil> tzn - chce zwrocic 0, jesli nie ma takiego rekordu w bazie i musze to wszystko zmiescic w jednym zapytaniu
<kamil> da rade?
<pokrak> zobacz czy w phpmyadmin nie uda ci sie tego zrobic
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> pokrak: ty chyba nie rozumiesz
<pokrak> nie ma zero i musi je umiescic
<kamil> pokrak: nie chce tego wyciagnac dla siebie, tylko do skryptu
<kamil> nie umiescic
<kamil> nie chce 0 w bazie
<pokrak> no to inna kwestia :P )
<kamil> chce zamienic puste na 0
<jacekowski> kamil: powinienes sprawdzac ile ci rekordow mysql zwrocil
<kamil> jacekowski: robie to przez petle, ktora za kazdym razem zmiania warunek WHERE
<kamil> ale kij, moze byc w php
<PushUpek> możesz trigger napisać ;)
<pokrak> oooo PushUpek sie obudził
<PushUpek> ano ;)
<jacekowski> pokrak: nie
<jacekowski> PushUpek: nie
<jacekowski> PushUpek: triggera nie mozna na selecta
<PushUpek> a fakt
<jacekowski> triggery reaguja tylko na modyfikacje
<kamil> hm... nigdy nie pisalem, daruje sobie
<PushUpek> ale funkcje może napisać tak czy siak, którą będzie wywoływał przy select
<kamil> chcialem troche lzej zrobic - zdaje sie, ze serwer sql jest szybszy od parsera PHP
<pokrak> jak juz bawicie w takie rzeczy po
<pokrak> potrzebuje dobry skrypt stronicowania wyników  do php w ajaksie
<kamil> ale kij... if(!$mysql_date[$x]) $mysql_date=0; i skonczone^^
<PushUpek> ale mysql chyba miał funkcję IFNULL
<PushUpek> o ile pamiętam dobrze
<PushUpek> bo dawno go nie używałem
<kamil> a to sprawdze
<kamil> tylko to nie jest NULL
<kamil> pole nie istnieje
<PushUpek> mhm
<kamil> $mysql_date[$x]=0*
<noneo> kamil: pole jest puste? Czyli rekord istnieje, ale ma pole puste? Czy rekord nie istnieje z jakąś wartością?
<kamil> rekord nie istnieje
<noneo> OK, np. szukasz rekordu z date='20101125' i zamiast nic, chcesz zero. Tak?
<kamil> tak
<noneo> A SELECTa robisz po jednym, dla każdej wartości, czy dla wszystkich wartości z innej tabeli?
<kamil> dla kazdego dnia jest osobne zapytanie
<noneo> jedno?
<noneo> OK
<noneo> Dla mojego przykładu :-)
<kamil> http://wklej.org/id/425750/
<kamil> czkeja
<kamil> nie to
<kamil> tutaj cos kombinowalem, ale nei dziala
<kamil> teraz http://wklej.org/id/425751/
<noneo> kamil: wyszło mi po rozmowie z wujkiem Google, że w czystym SQLu musiałbyś mieć osobną tabelę z samymi datami. Jak nie, to musi to zrobić warstwa wyżej.
<kamil> noneo: zostawilem w PHP
<kamil> teraz szukam fajnego skryptu do rysowania wykresow
<pokrak> kamil a masz cos ciekawego do stronicowania
<kamil> pokrak, ale w czym masz problem?
<kamil> stronicowanie to skrypt na 5 minut roboty
<pokrak> to ja chce ja chce
<kamil> na php.pl jest art na ten temat
<pokrak> kamil probowałem z tamtad wziąc
<pokrak> stronicowanie
<pokrak> lecz to nie zadziałało
<pokrak> wyszło by
<pokrak> zena to i to nie moja opinia lecz kogos z wieksza wiedza ze stronicowanie w ajaksie zrobic
<kamil> hm... przekazujesz GET'em ?page=3, potem wymnazasz to z liczba okreslajaca ilosc rekordow na stronie i limitujesz w SQL
<kamil> tyle...
<pokrak> kamil za cientki jestem :/ w php
<kamil> robilem wczoraj stronicowanie, ale do scandir, a nie sql
<kamil> pw
<pokrak> jak chcesz to moge podrzucic ci ten skrypt to sobie go zobaczysz
<Quintasan> \o
<PushUpek> o/
<bt4> \o/
<pokrak> ?o|
<pokrak> |o|
<pokrak> :P
<pokrak> _/o\
<bt4> pokrak, myslałem ze jakiego ludzia ulepisz z tego he
<pokrak> nie
<pokrak> mam povalone w kvircu i nie widze co pisze :P
<bt4> a
<pokrak> _/o\_
<bt4>    |
<pokrak> długo na jednej rece nie wytrzyma
<bt4> a nikt nie chce pomóc
<Quintasan> ma ktoś natty zainstalowane?
 * pokrak ma
<bt4> pokrak ma
<pokrak> :)
<Quintasan> pokrak: mógłbyś sprawdzić program QtEmu?
<bt4> pokrak, wydałem Cie hehe
<pokrak> moment
<Quintasan> pokrak: dokładnie to tworzenie wirtualnej maszyny przez kreator, po utworzeniu dysku i kliknięciu OK wywala mi aplikację
<pokrak> moment musze najpierw to zainstalowac
<pokrak> Quintasan: a mago ci działa ??
<Quintasan> Co to jest mago?
<pokrak> program do automatycznego paportowania błeðów czy szakos tak
<Quintasan> pokrak: ale ja chcę najpierw zobaczyć czy to tylko u mnie czy to jeszcze u kogoś :P
<pokrak> Quintasan: jaki system wybrac ??
<Quintasan> pokrak: daj Linux
<pokrak> aaa ty instalujesz z płytki
<pokrak> czy masz juz nattego zainstalowanego
<Quintasan> że co?
<Quintasan> pokrak: mam natty na dysku już zainstalowany
<Quintasan> i chcę sprawdzić czy to ja coś mam skopane czy QtEmu ma błąd
<pokrak> oki jaki rodzaj image ??
<pokrak> native ?
<Quintasan> qcow
<Quintasan> tak, native
<pokrak> image created i wyszło
<Quintasan> dałeś OK i się wyłączył?
<pokrak> tak
<Quintasan> ok, dzięki
<pokrak> Quintasan: czy u ciebie w trybie graficznym znika górny pasek okna ??
<pokrak> w szczególnosci jak compiza probuje sie włączyc
<Quintasan> chodzi Ci o pasek z menu takimi jak Plik, Edycja, Narzędzia itp?
<Quintasan> aaaa
<bt4> jak z compizem to pewnie ta
<Quintasan> to jest tzw. dekoracja okna
<pokrak> nie ten powyzej z ikonkami spaskuj pełen ekran zamknij
<pokrak> no dekoracja
<Quintasan> pokrak: to co bt4, compiz ma to do siebie że jak coś mu z kartą graficzną (albo sterownikiem) nie pasi to pluje durnymi błędami i się wyłącza
<Quintasan> pokrak: ja korzystam z KDE i nie mam żadnych problemów
<pokrak> wlasnie nic nie pluje
<pokrak> a dekoracja znika po resecie kilkukrotnym gdm wraza a efokna sa bez efektów
<pokrak> pewnie jeszcze zawczesnie na to zeby to grało
<pokrak> ja nie lubie KDE
<tomasz_> witam !!
<pokrak> zabardzo windowsowo mi z nim :/
<tomasz_> pokrak :D
<pokrak> od zawsze gnome i enlightenment
<tomasz_> ja za bardzo windowsowo heh ?
<bt4> taa kde to jak taki win7
<bt4> ;)
<tomasz_> nawe tnie iwem :D
<pokrak> moj staruszek sie na kde zawsze upiera a pozniej musze mu to ustawiac :/
<tomasz_> jak ja uzywalem to bylo srednie takie jeszcze
<tomasz_> ja mam teraz ubuntu standardowe z 10.04 wersji heh
<pokrak> heh ja pamietem pierwsze wersje KDE
<pokrak> hehehehehe
<pokrak> no i gnoma
<tomasz_> noo
<pokrak> fuxboxy były jeszcze bodajze
<tomasz_> minimum pasek bez ikonek kolorowych
<pokrak> qna juz stary jestem
<tomasz_> ale juz tez przypomina winde
<tomasz_> i jak wikse mialem qde z wifi ostatnio na ubuntu
<pokrak> hehehehe ja jak testowałem sobie windowsa 7 to miałem ustwione mniej wiecej w nim jak w gnome :P
<bt4> hehe
<tomasz_> przekladalem dysk pare razy w lapku
<pokrak> :)
<tomasz_> wrzucilem spowrotem swoj i mi wifi dioda pod ubuntu zaczela mrygac heh
<tomasz_> ni z pietruchy heh
<pokrak> od 10.04 zaczeła mi na lapku działać
<tomasz_> odpalilem z plyty knoppixa
<tomasz_> i tez mrygala
<tomasz_> co nigdy sie tak nie dzialo heh
<pokrak> zadnych wynalazkow
<tomasz_> no ja mam od 10.04 ubuntu teraz 10.10
<pokrak> jeno debian i mu pochodne wiadomo czego sie spodziewac i zadnych zaleciałości po redhacie nie ma
<pokrak> :P
<pokrak> ja teraz mam przedtestowego 11.04
<tomasz_> ale pogrzebalem w biosie wlaczylem BT spowrotem i o dziwo swieci :D
<tomasz_> i jak sie sprawuje 11.04 ?
<tomasz_> a to kde 3 juz ywszlo czy tam 4
<pokrak> narazie tak se
<pokrak> czesc aplikacji nie działa
<pokrak> compiz nie działa
<tomasz_> pokrak ale to przez to ze beta ?
<pokrak> problemy z pythonem i itp
<tomasz_> ja akurat wywalilem compiz'a
<pokrak> wersja testowa w grudniu ma byc
<tomasz_> mam  bez wodotryskow wszystko :D
<pokrak> ja teraz tez
<pokrak> :)
<tomasz_> system chodzi jak brzytwa
<tomasz_> ino dysk ma 4 lata i zmula troche heh
<tomasz_> ale widze ze ubuntu bez problemu sobie radzi z ata/sata
<tomasz_> a winda sie wywala bez sterow heh
<pokrak> juz dawno
<tomasz_> tez to zmienilem i mi win7 blue screena wywalal i sie dziwie o co chodzi :D
<tomasz_> native sata disable musz emiec heh
<tomasz_> zreszta nie widze roznicy miedzy sata i ata jakos
<Caemyr> musisz miec to ustawione co przy instalacji windy
<tomasz_> no mialem
<Caemyr> jak instalowales z native sata disable
<Caemyr> to musisz miec tak ustawione
<tomasz_> moge wrzucic stery jeszcze pod winda do sata
<tomasz_> i przejsc na sata
<tomasz_> ale nie widze w intelu pod win7
<tomasz_> aby do visty to nie kombinuje
<Caemyr> jaki intel?
<pokrak> jak sa do visty to pod 7 beda działac
<tomasz_> ogolnie to nx7400
<Caemyr> nie zawsze
<Caemyr> a szczegolnie?
<tomasz_> intel 945gm chipset
<tomasz_> a do dysku to nie wiem
<Caemyr> ale mi o kontroler chodzi
<tomasz_> jaich ICH cos tam heh
<Caemyr> aha
<tomasz_> no standardowy intel
<Caemyr> jakis
<Caemyr> a z jakim numerkiem i symbolem ten ICH?
<tomasz_> AHCI controller
<tomasz_> http://forums13.itrc.hp.com/service/forums/questionanswer.do?admit=109447627+1290686135477+28353475&threadId=1086952
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/36zl8sf> (at forums13.itrc.hp.com)
<tomasz_> ICH7
<Caemyr> aha
<tomasz_> tylko ze pod xp sa hmm
<Caemyr> 32bit?
<tomasz_> taa
<Caemyr> a to lapek czy stacjonarny?
<tomasz_> lapek
<tomasz_> hp nx7400
<Caemyr> netbook?
<Caemyr> http://www.netbookfiles.com/4635/hp-mini-2102-intel-chipset-ich7-driver-windows-7-32bit-9111020/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/248qa2f> (at www.netbookfiles.com)
<Caemyr> sprobuj te jeszcze
<tomasz_> ale teoretycznie pewnie win7 ma stery do sata no nie ? jak bym od razu zainstalowal native sata enable no nie ?
<Caemyr> powinno
<tomasz_> ja pewnie mialem ustawione z marszu disable i tak juz zostalo heh
<tomasz_> jak zaladuje winde to sprawdze
<tomasz_> a znacie jakis dobry defragmentator pod linuxa ?
<tomasz_> do ext4 ?
<tomasz_> niby nie trzeba defragmentowac ale juz mi sie zdarzylo pare razy partycje na full zapchac
<tomasz_> bo sie bawilem virtualboxem ;)
<tomasz_> z/w
<webnull> czesc
<tomasz_> jestem
<tomasz_> ktos sie zna na tym ?
<Shibumi> tomasz_: e4defrag  ?
<tomasz_> shibumi this have a gui ?
<tomasz_> Shibumi,  ?
<tomasz_> Shibumi: becouse i am not super user of linux
<Shibumi> Hm, nie pamietam czy tam jest GUI (chyba nie) ale z drugiej strony wpisanie np. 'e4defrag /dev/sda1' nie jest (jak sadze) wielkim problemem.
<tomasz_> Shibumi,  heh a jest jakas wersja deb pod ubuntu ?
<Shibumi> Mozesz tez defragmentowac tylko konkretne katalogi albo tylko konkretne pliki.
<Shibumi> Zawsze jest tez 'e4d' albo inny 'ok_defrag'.
<tomasz_> heh chyba prosciej jednak zrobic ten format i instalnac od nowa wszystko heh
<tomasz_> a bawil sie ktos moze virtualbox'em ?
<pokrak> ja sie bawiłem
<pokrak> lecz bez powodzenia
<tomasz_> przyjmuje on macierzyste sterowniki sprzetu czy tylko te swoje
<tomasz_> pokrak jak bez powodzenia ?
<pokrak> openbsd nie chciał sie zainstalowac
<tomasz_> dlaczego ?
<pokrak> wywalał błąd i nie chciał
<pokrak> segmentation falut
<tomasz_> moze instalka walnieta ?
<tomasz_> a robiles dynamiczny dysk ?
<pokrak> instalka była ok
<tomasz_> a ile zajmuje instalka ?
<pokrak> nie dynamicznego nie robiłem na stałe przydielona pojemnosc i to dosc duza
<tomasz_> to lookne u siebie
<pokrak> płyte cd
<tomasz_> i jaka wersja ?
<pokrak> aktualna
<tomasz_> ja jak narazie tylko z xp probowalem i pozytywne wrazenia
<tomasz_> nawet sprzet usb lepiej chodzi
<tomasz_> jesli chodzi o usb/rs232 przejsciowki ;)
<tomasz_> a ten openbsd czym sie rozni od ubuntu ? bo nigdy nie probowalem
<pokrak> tomasz_: tym ze nawet shella od podstaw musisz skonfigurowac :)
<tomasz_> oo qde :D
<dweller> eeee
<tomasz_> http://piotrkosoft.net/pub/OpenBSD/4.8/i386/
<tomasz_> ale nie widzie CD normalnego z bootem heh
<dweller> pokrak: to ja nie mam wiecej pytan do twoich doświadczeń ;x
<pokrak> :P
<tomasz_> pokrak podaj linka do iso z bootem
<dweller> tomasz_: fbsd weź lepiej ;x
<pokrak> tomasz_: google openbsd i sobie znajdziesz
<tomasz_> dweller a co to? :D
<tomasz_> porak
<tomasz_> no mam ftp oficjalne
<dweller> `google fbsd
<Przekliniak> dweller: The FreeBSD Project: <http://www.freebsd.org/>
<tomasz_> ok dzieki Przekliniak  ;)
<dweller> jak już zaczynać od bsd to od czegoś co działa i co da dużą dawkę wrażeń ;d
<tomasz_> dweller :D
<tomasz_> a ruszy cos mi z tego iso ?:) jakas nakladka? :)
<dweller> nie
<dweller> nakładka?
<tomasz_> noo graficzna :D
<dweller> :D
<dweller> dobre żarty
<tomasz_> :P
<tomasz_> a tam jest boot only i cd1 . to ta cd1 zawiera w sobie boot'a ?
<tomasz_> pokrak: a testowales FreeBSD ??
<dweller> http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.1R/announce.html
<dweller> masz i czytaj
<tomasz_> aa moze lepiej spytam ktos instalowal na virtualboxie macos'a ??
<pokrak> tomasz kiedys daaaaawno
<tomasz_> pokrak i jak chodzil ?
<pokrak> jal linux stabilnie
<tomasz_> ale na virtualu tez
<tomasz_> ?
<pokrak> mam tyle kompow do dyspozycji ze wole na zywca instalowac
<dweller> tomasz_: znajdziesz w internecie livecd macosa
<tomasz_> dweller wiem ale livecd to mozna osiwiec :D
<tomasz_> dweller,  a tak to w okienku mam zamykam i spokoj
<dweller> no to na memsticka wrzucasz
<dweller> well
<dweller> vbox nie podoła makowi ;p
<tomasz_> dweller,  czemu nie ?
<tomasz_> dweller,  xp chodzi jak marzenie pod tym heh
<dweller> >.>
<tomasz_> a jak jest wersja pod 586 to i powinien mac dac rade heh tak mi sie wydaje
<tomasz_> dweller,  czy nie ? heh
<dweller> lol
<tomasz_> musze kiedy sprobowac
<pokrak> hmmm w nattym virtual nie moge znalezc a qtemu nie działa heh
<tomasz_> pokrak ?
<dweller> tomasz_: jest jedna wersja macosa, to raz
<dweller> dwa, jest zamkniety do bólu i stworzony na jeden sprzęt
<dweller> trzy, bez sterowników w wirtualnym środowisku bedzie się uruchamiał z godzinę
<tomasz_> dweller,  noo ale kumpel ma plytke z macos co idzie na PC instalnac heh
<dweller> ehh
<dweller> ide sobie, z idiotami nie będe rozmawiał ;x
<tomasz_> :D
<tomasz_> nie sprobuje to sie nie przekonam :D
<czesmir> macos na pc zal
<czesmir> aka hackintosh
<dweller> wiesz, applowe komputery to są pecety ;x
<czesmir> ta ale na zwyklych to chodzi jak chodzi
<dweller> i tak naprawdę już ich nic nie odróżnia od zwykłego komputera
<czesmir> nie wiesz czy czasem po aktualizacji ci sie nie wypierdoli
<dweller> poza designem
<dweller> nie wypierdoli ;p
<dweller> ja na swoim lapku odpaliłem waniliowego maka
<dweller> bo mam i efi i gpt ;d
<czesmir> sadze ze jesli sprzet jest 100% kompatybilny to mozna sie bawic jesli nie szkoda zachodu
<czesmir> jak masz efi na lapku?
<czesmir> chyba emulowane?
<czesmir> dweller: powiem ci mialem kiedys mac'a os x na pc chodzil ladnie ale na amd jak na intelu zainstalowalem chodzilo pieknie
<dweller> czesmir: sony ma w swoich lapka efi insyde
<dweller> dell ma phoenixa
<czesmir> aa to sony juz stosuje efi hah
<dweller> od dawna
<czesmir> nie widzialem
<czesmir> czyli na soniaczu chodzi to jak normalny mac?
<czesmir> nie trzeba bac sie o aktualizacje?
<dweller> raczej nie
<czesmir> i ty masz takiego laptopa?
<dweller> wiekszość rzeczyz robisz przez modyfikację dsdt
<dweller> mam
<czesmir> masz juz na nim mac'a?
<dweller> cóż, mój wrodony zmysł sknery nie pozwala mi na kupno komputera, który nie jest tego wart
<dweller> mam od dawna
<czesmir> mnie tak samo
<dweller> ale raczej dla sportu
<czesmir> choc kupilem kompa za 5 kola
<dweller> cóż, ja kupiułem lapka biznesowego z integrą intelowską za 3,5 koła ;d
<dweller> i zrobiłbym to drugi raz
<dweller> poza tym
<czesmir> nie po aktualizacjach dziala to normalnie?
<dweller> tzn?
<dweller> działa jak powinno
<czesmir> aha czyli sprzet tam wmotowany tez musi byc oparty o ef
<dweller> nie ma sie co zepsuć skoro wszystkie kext są oryginalne
<czesmir> *efi
<czesmir> aha a sprzet musi byc zgodny do macbookow
<dweller> no jak najbliżej
<dweller> dobra ide psuć sterowniki
<czesmir> heh
<dweller> bo cś lapek nie chce mi wykrywać zewnętrznej kart
<dweller> y
<dweller> nigdy nie zrozumiem ludzi kupujących laptopy z masakrycznymi kartami graficznymi
<dweller> skoro se można taka przyłączyć przez expresscard
<dweller> i też będzie działac fajnie
<DaZ> ale co to za lans
<tomasz_> dweller :D
<DaZ> makfagi z czymś na maire mx440 w środku cie wyśmieją i tyle będzie >:
<tomasz_> ja tez na integrze jade :D
<DaZ> lol.
<tomasz_> :D
<tomasz_> nie no kumpel kupil lapa z grafa wydajna i mu sie plyta glowna zjarala heh
<DaZ> nie powinieneś ty sie na jutro do przyrody pouczyć?
<czesmir> ja w lapie mam intela x4500 w kompie radeona 5850 :)
<tomasz_> razem z ta grafa
<tomasz_> ja mam 945GM i smiga juz 4 lata bez zajakniecia :D
<dweller> czesmir: też mam 4500mhd + zewnętrzna gts450
<tomasz_> dweller a ile kosztuje zewnetrzna ?
<czesmir> w tym sony lol
<dweller> nie, w dellu
<czesmir> aaa
<dweller> tomasz_: to normalna desktopowa jest
<czesmir> bo 4500mhd nie dziala poprawnie na mac'u
<dweller> no nie
<dweller> chociaż maka odpaliłem na dellu też ;d
<tomasz_> dweller i pod lapkiem masz ??
<dweller> obok
<czesmir> ale na tej zewnetrznej pewnie grafie?
<tomasz_> no to jak ja podlaczyles jak jest pod PC zlacze ?
<DaZ> magicznie.
<dweller> http://wstaw.org/w/fhr/
<dweller> magicznie.
<tomasz_> lol
<tomasz_> ale zlacze gdzie idzie pod usb ?
<czesmir> hah
<tomasz_> jak narazie wywalil mi sie virtual na macosie :D
<DaZ> tomasz_: przyroda czeka.
<tomasz_> ale czytam ze vbox beta 1 daje rade ;)
<tomasz_> inne sa niby blokowane heh
<tomasz_> teraz odpalilem i mysli :D
<tomasz_> i mysli i mysli heh
<dweller> tomasz_: expresscard
<dweller> chociaż przez usb3 już by dało radę
<tomasz_> dweller noo ale to i tak sprzet do wymiany heh
<tomasz_> dweller i daje karta rade ?
<tomasz_> jest jakis speed ?
<dweller> pomyśl sobie
<dweller> jaka może być różnica między integrą intela która ma w 3dmarkach 1000 przy pomyslnym wietrze a karcie która robi na laptopie ponad 12 tys
<dweller> w grach przyrost jest nawet większy niż te 12x
<tomasz_> ooo
<tomasz_> a ile karta do obslugi grafy ?
<tomasz_> bo zasilacz to sie znajdzie :D
<dweller> $77 zprzesylka
<dweller> chociaż ja dałem $44 bo to eng sample
<tomasz_> na allegro sa jakies ?
<dweller> nie
<dweller> hwtools.net
<dweller> paczka z taiwanu ;d
<dweller> 4 dni szła raptem
<tomasz_> i jakie grafy obsluguje ?
<dweller> każda
<dweller> `google DIY ViDock
<Przekliniak> dweller: Lets figure out how to make a DIY ViDock: <http://tinyurl.com/3x3pk5a>
<dweller> hmm
<dweller> `google DIY ViDock Experiences
<Przekliniak> dweller: DIY ViDock Experiences: <http://tinyurl.com/26ny9tz>
<dweller> o
<dweller> ten drugi link
<czesmir> dweller: a ty kupiles grafe dla pc czy pod mac'a /
<dweller> pc
<dweller> makowe karty roznia sie tylko biosem
<dweller> co dowiódł netkas
<czesmir> noo
<dweller> flashując bios makowej na normalną ;d
<czesmir> i nie musialbys sie bawic z kextami
<tomasz_> i odwrotnie :D
<tomasz_> http://forum.notebookreview.com/gaming-software-graphics-cards/397667-lets-figure-out-how-make-diy-vidock.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3x3pk5a> (at forum.notebookreview.com)
<tomasz_> to drugie zlacze do czego jest ?
<tomasz_> jest duza plytka i mala i obie ida do expresscard
<tomasz_> dweller,  ??
<BlessJah> jacekowski: tak niewielkie ilosci spamu wpadaja ze nie robi mi to w sumie roznicy
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wiekszosc razeczy ktore moga generowac spam albo rozdawac maile userow przekierowywuje przez gmaila
<tomasz_> BlessJah, ???
<BlessJah> tomasz_: czego?
<BlessJah> że się tak kulturalnie spytam
<tomasz_> BlessJah,  no nie wiem cos o spamie napisales i o co chodzi ;)
<tomasz_> BlessJah,  do czego to ;)
<dweller> tomasz_: rózne sposoby polaczenia
<dweller> w watku masz jasno napisane
<BlessJah> tomasz_: ogarnij, nie pisałem do ciebie
<lotharek> cześć
<tomasz_> dweller a juz widze heh
<tomasz_> dweller,  mini pci-e heh
<tomasz_> ma ktos paczke deb oracle virtual box 3.2 beta 1 release ?
<tomasz_> ok cos znalalezme
<tomasz_> a uzywa ktos z Was ubuntu na Asus'ie 1215n ??
<tomasz_> chodzi mi glownie i przelaczanie kart grafiki
<tomasz_> ale podoba mi sie to ubuntu wkoncu sie jakos orientuje w tym linuxie :D
<dweller> przełączanie grafiki nie będzie działało
<BlessJah> tomasz_: zadaj pytanie zamiast się czaić, pamietaj że znakomita większośc kanału nie używa ubuntu, prawdopodobieństwo trafienia na człowieka online z takim samym sprzęcie jest praktycznie zerowe, a zbyt długie siedzenie przed komputerem powoduje zwyrodnienia kregoslupa i wady wzroku
<dweller> dopóki xorg istnieje
<pokrak> i żylaki
<tomasz_> BlessJah,  no wiem wiem :D
<tomasz_> pokrak,  zylaki tez ?
<pokrak> ano tyż
<bt4> elo
<tomasz_> pokrak,  to nie wiedzialem ah
<tomasz_> BlessJah,  a to kanal ubuntu myslalem ze tu sie go uzywa w duzej czesci heh
<pokrak> za młody jesteś albo za mało przy kompie siedzisz
 * pokrak ma ubuntu
<tomasz_> pokrak,  za duzo siedze ;)
<BlessJah> tomasz_: myliles sie
<pokrak> jak nie masz zylakow to za mało
<tomasz_> pokrak,  heh czasem i przez nocke przesiedze jak trzeba
<tomasz_> pokrak,  ok 30h maratony bywaja , ale ja nie chinczyk nie padne z wycienczenia ;)
<BlessJah> tomasz_: jestesmy z ciebie dumni
<BlessJah> gdybyśmy mogli oderwać ręce z klawiatur, bilibyśmy brawo
<pokrak> heh tyle godzin w quake czy co tam teraz sie gra
<pokrak> :)
<BlessJah> pokrak: nie uważam tego za powod do dumy
<pokrak> czego ?? ze nie wiem w co sie teraz gra ??
<pokrak> czy ze mam ubuntu
<BlessJah> tylu godzin
<BlessJah> ja też nie wiem w co sie teraz gra
<tomasz_> hehe
<pokrak> bleejakich godzin ??
<BlessJah> i nie zamierzam z tego powodu płakać
<tomasz_> ja nie gram bo juz nie mam w co :D
<tomasz_> nic mi nie chodzi na tym lapku :D
<tomasz_> programuje troche :D
<BlessJah> nie będę rozpaczał z powodu twojego ubuntu
<BlessJah> bo ktoś musi
<BlessJah> tomasz_: język?
<fbu> polski :)
<pokrak> dziwhne ze na kanale #ubuntu-pl pewnie jeszcze
<BlessJah> tomasz_: postaw sobie na desktopie gre i przez ssh się łącz z X forwarding
<fbu> BlessJah: po lanie płynnie poleci?
<BlessJah> fbu: no zależy
<BlessJah> bo jak lan montujesz na modemach 56kbps to nie wiem
<BlessJah> ale zazwyczaj routery i karty obsluguje full duplex 10/100 bez problemów
<tomasz_> ahh moj desktop to tez staroc :D
<fbu> musze sprubować w domku:)
<BlessJah> spróbować
<fbu> klawisze mi się zamieniły :D
<BlessJah> tomasz_: odchudź ubuntu, to zobaczysz co ten staroć może
<BlessJah> fbu: same?
<pokrak> wystarczy nawet zainstalowac kernel low latency odrazu ducha odzyska
<BlessJah> pokrak: jądro ubuntu jest przeładowane
<BlessJah> skasuj gnome, używaj czegoś lekkiego
<pokrak> wiec mowie o lowlatency zeby zainstalowac
<tomasz_> BlessJah,  ale mi ubuntu smiga az milo :D
<tomasz_> BlessJah,  win7 to jest dramat :D
<BlessJah> a mi archlinux smiga szybciej niz ci ubuntu
<pokrak> arch to jakis wynalazek :P
<BlessJah> to nie wynalazek
<tomasz_> BlessJah,  ale dla mnie bez roznicy jak cos sie otwiera pol sekundy a jedna dziesiata :D
<BlessJah> moze nie jest to najpopularniejsze distro, moze nie jest dla n00bow, moze nie ma najlepszej opinii
<pokrak> moze ma pradziatka redhata :P
<BlessJah> pradziadka zostaw w spokoju
<pokrak> heh jeden z gorszych przedstawicieli rodu
<pokrak> stabilny wylaził z e spapranymi pakietami :/
<BlessJah> pokrak: to że nie umiesz, nie znaczy że nie jest stabilny
<Quintasan> LOL
<BlessJah> mojego zainstalowałem około 3 lat temu, miałem dwa razy z nim problem
<BlessJah> raz spaprałem instalację paczki, musiałem podlinkować bibliotekę i zreinstalować
<BlessJah> drugi usunąłem całe /lib bądź /usr/lib, nie jestem pewien które
<BlessJah> chyba /lib
<pokrak> kto powiedział ze nie umiem połowe pakietów trza było z łapy poprawiac zeby nie było wstyd serwera na swiat wystawic
<pokrak> zeby usługa wydana jako stable nawet nie działała
<pokrak> po tygodniu doopiero sie o bugu zorientowali
<BlessJah> pokrak: nigdy sie nie spotkałem z tym
<BlessJah> archlinuksa mam na desktopie od 3 lat, pol roku na serwerze mialem, obecnie mam na serwerze do backupów
<Quintasan> No i co z tego? To można naprawić w każdym distro i nie ma znaczenia czy to ubuntu czy jakiś inny wynalazek. Also tak bardziej na temat, to jest oficjalny kanał wsparcia Ubuntu i wszelkie dyskusje nt. Archa czy tam innego czegoś to można na privie prowadzić, co?
<pokrak> widocznie nie stawiałes serwerów dialinowych
<BlessJah> Quintasan: bądźmy szczerzy, ilu tutaj jest userów ubuntu?
<Quintasan> Pewnie dużo.
<BlessJah> pokrak: nie, nie stawiałem, nie twierdzę że archlinux jest stabilny jak debian stable
<Quintasan> Albo i cholernie mało.
<BlessJah> pokrak: nie zgadzam się z twoim zdaniem, że jest niestabilny jak gentoo kompilowane po pijanemu
<tomasz_> ja jestem :D
<BlessJah> tomasz_: to jest was już dwóch
<Quintasan> Trzech.
<BlessJah> lekko licząc połowa kanału może używa
<BlessJah> to i tak byłoby dużo
<tomasz_> skoro kanal ubuntu to po co inni tu wchodza :)
<BlessJah> żeby pomagać takim jak ty
<Quintasan> tomasz_: Żeby zaczynać kretyńskie dyskusje, trollować albo zaczynać flame'y
<BlessJah> Quintasan++
<tomasz_> hehe
<tomasz_> BlessJah,  a powiedz mi jak sprawdzic jaka mam wersje sterownikow od grafy wgrana ??
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Czy muszę dodawać, że poprzednia dyskusja była zbędna, nie na miejscu i bezcelowa?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: była celem mojej wizyty tutaj
<BlessJah> poza tym przy tak małym natężeniu ruchu myślę że mogę sobie pozwolić na nieco trollingu dla odreagowania
<dweller> Quintasan: mów za siebie
<dweller> ja edukuję ludzi
<dweller> chociaż BlessJah jest nie-
<BlessJah> dweller: nie-?
<dweller> no
<dweller> jesteś nie-
<BlessJah> jestem nie-?
<Quintasan> dweller: No to powodzenia :D
<Quintasan> BlessJah: jesteś niereformowalny
<dweller> Quintasan: wiem, czasami mnie szlag trafia
<tomasz_> lol
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Na kanałach supportu za trolling się dostaje bana, może tak wpadniesz na #ubuntu-devel i tam potrollujesz?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: nietuzinkowy, nienaganny, niebanalny, jest tyle ładnych słów co się na nie zaczynają
<pokrak> jak został poła:)
<pokrak> oki wracajac do tematu ubuntu
<pokrak> czas sie zwijac
<pokrak> :P
<pokrak> nara
<Quintasan> BlessJah: W tym przypadku żadne z owych określeń się nie sprawdza.
<Quintasan> pokrak: cześć
<BlessJah> Quintasan: znasz mnie od dłuższego czasu, wiesz że rzadko karmię trolla a jeszcze rzadziej trolluję?
<pokrak> choc nie jeszcze chwila najpierw indowsa trza wyłączyc
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Powiem tak, Topic: >Oficjalny kanał wsparcia Ubuntu, >wsparcia. A duża część osób Arch to, Arch tamto, Dżentu to, Dżentu tamto, chyba czas na #ubuntu-pl-offtopic
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Banować za offtopa chyba nikt nie zamierza ale kurde no, nie podoba mi się to :<
<Nerihsa> meow
<kklimonda> Quintasan: #ubuntu-pl-offtopic jest
<kklimonda> Quintasan: nikt tam nie siedzi
<Quintasan> kklimonda: właśnie :)
<BlessJah> Quintasan: kanał upada, mnie też się to nie podoba
<kklimonda> Quintasan: za parę miesięcy przejdzie ci ochota na modernizowanie kanału i będziesz tylko kopał ;)
<BlessJah> Quintasan: zauważyłeś że przez 99% czasu idluję?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: chyba, że uda się zebrać trochę osób którym to przeszkadza
<Quintasan> kklimonda: Mówisz? :D
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Nie wiem, sam jestem dość zajęty idlowaniem chyba że nie mam sajgonu w szkole
<kklimonda> Quintasan: mhm - nawet @ nie pomoże, kiedy cały kanał jest niechętny takim zmianom.
<kklimonda> Quintasan: jest i tak lepiej niż było ;)
<Quintasan> kklimonda: jak kanał może być niechętny jak połowa jest nieobecna? :D
<BlessJah> Quintasan: szkole?
<Quintasan> Nerihsa: nya~
<Quintasan> BlessJah: No siema, druga rok mat-fizu
<Quintasan> drugi*
<BlessJah> Quintasan: liceum?
<Quintasan> BlessJah: a są technikum albo gimbazy profilowane?
<tomasz_> trzeba uszkodzic ubuntu wtedy wiecej ludzi tu wejdzie , jak narazie jest zbyt idealne :D
<BlessJah> to ty do mnie szczylu protekcjonalnym tonem!?!
<kklimonda> tomasz_: cały sztab ludzi pracuje tylko nad tym by go popsuć
<BlessJah> Quintasan: zaskoczyłeś mnie, po zachowaniu wnosiłem że jesteś starszy
<kklimonda> pft, ja jak miałem 14 lat to mi dawali na ircu 20 ;)
<kklimonda> teraz to już chyba pod 40 ;)
<Quintasan> kklimonda: staruch :P
<dweller> oj
<kklimonda> zawsze zachowywałem się ponad swój wiek ;)
<BlessJah> kklimonda: ja bym cie wlasnie umiejscowil jako dobrze wyrosnietego gimbusa albo licealiste
<dweller> "cześć jestem wojtek i też mam 12 lat"
<Quintasan> BlessJah: http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/problem.jpeg
<kklimonda> BlessJah: o? super
<kklimonda> BlessJah: dobrze wiedzieć, że młodnieję duchem
<BlessJah> 404
<kklimonda> Quintasan: 404
<kklimonda> ech, trollface
<Quintasan> http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/problem.jpg
<Quintasan> kklimonda: ciągle zapominam że mam na p.u.c wrzucony i na pastebin wklejam, w końcu sobie karteczkę z adresem na monitorze przykleiłem :P
<TheNumb> hey, take me to nuclear reactor
<TheNumb> hey, take me to nuclear reactor
<TheNumb> I wish to dive into core, wanna fly, fly, fly
<TheNumb> :P
<Quintasan> BlessJah: jedyną wadą bycia młodym jest to, że na UDS'ie nie dostaniesz piwa ;)
<BlessJah> ogólnie to ciekawie się dowiedzieć że człowiek którego sie miało za poważnego dorosłego, jest od nas młodszy, ten którego miało się za szczyla upiera się za starszego a TheNumb ma myśli samobójcze
<TheNumb> BlessJah: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ox5-fEH4Ww
<BlessJah> Quintasan: czy ja wiem, ja bym wprowadził prohibicję do powiedzmy 16, ale prawdziwa prohibicje a nie "mlodziezy do lat 18 nie sprzedajemy"
<DaZ> nie ma prawdziwej prohibicji.
<kklimonda> Quintasan: tylko w USA ;)
<tomasz_> :D
<Quintasan> BlessJah: słitaśne szesnastki to jeszcze ten wiek kiedy się pije żeby się pożygać, przynajmniej jak tak zauważyłem wśród swoich rówieśników :P
<Quintasan> kklimonda: a Europie też bym teoretycznie nie dostał. Teoretycznie
<Quintasan> :>
<kklimonda> Quintasan: najfajniejsze jest to, że niedługo po 18 to już się pić odechciewa
<Quintasan> kklimonda: O bogowie...
<kklimonda> the thrill is gone ;)
<kklimonda> ja najwięcej wypiłem przed 8
<kklimonda> 18
<Quintasan> kklimonda: Zawsze mandat można dostać :P
<kklimonda> od 18. wypiłem mniej niż to co do 18. wypiłem ;)
<BlessJah> Quintasan: no tak ty masz rówieśników w tym wieku
<BlessJah> ja za to widzę że w pewnym momencie w liceum ludzie dorastają do pewnych rzeczy
<kklimonda> BlessJah: do kokainy? ;)
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Chociaż teraz mam dość kulturalnych znajomych, żaden nie ma problemów żołądkowych 30 minut po rozpoczęciu imprezy.
<BlessJah> kklimonda: nie, narkotykom mówię twarde i zdecydowane raczej nie
<TheNumb> W u mnie odwrotnie, od 18 zacząłem pić więcej niż przed.
<BlessJah> nah nah, jak by tu w skrypcie odróżnić archlinuksa od freebsd...
<TheNumb> Chociaż i tak mało
<TheNumb> BlessJah: uname -a?
<BlessJah> TheNumb: po co -a?
<BlessJah> $ uname
<BlessJah> Linux
<TheNumb> BlessJah: no to bez -a
<TheNumb> Teraz może być?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: freebsd ci zwraca Linux? ;)
<TheNumb> BlessJah: ty masz Archa? O_o
<BlessJah> kklimonda: nie, tak je będę rozróżniał
<BlessJah> TheNumb: archa na desktopie i serwerze backupowym
<BlessJah> freebsd na głównym serwerze
<TheNumb> Mhm, miodnie.
<BlessJah> chce jeden skrypt uzywac na obydwóch
<TheNumb> A ja chyba znowu wrócę do Gentoo...
<BlessJah> dzieki temu bede edytowal skrypt na głównej maszynie, a na drugą nowa wersja wpłynie z backupem
<BlessJah> i tak dopisujac marnych kilka linijek zrobie jeden skrypt na dwie maszyny
<BlessJah> w sumie tylko uptime i load sie inaczej sprawdza
<tomasz_> a ja mam ubuntu  i bez kombinacji o !
<TheNumb> U mnie ubuntu się nie sprawdza :(
<tomasz_> a wiecie moze czy vmware jest darmowe pod linuxa ?
<TheNumb> Tzn, nie pod wszystkimi względami.
<tomasz_> TheNumb,  czemu?
<TheNumb> tomasz_: nie, nie jest.
<TheNumb> tomasz_: tylko vmware player
<TheNumb> tomasz_: bo nie jest rolling release, to jest raz.
<TheNumb> Dwa, dpkg jest ślamazarne.
<tomasz_> vmware player jest przydatne chociaz ?
<TheNumb> tomasz_: możesz nim tylko odpalać obrazy.
<kklimonda> TheNumb: fakt, że dpkg jest slamazarne to świadoma decyzja
<tomasz_> aa to nie bardzo
<kklimonda> poświęcili wydajność dla bezpieczeństwa
<BlessJah> kklimonda: rozumiem że daje userowi duużo czasu na walnięcie ^C?
<kklimonda> tomasz_: virtualbox użyj
<tomasz_> a z virtualboxa vmware obsluzy ?
<kklimonda> nie
<kklimonda> tzn. pewnie da się jakoś przekonwertować
<tomasz_> virtualbox wlasnie nei daje rady bo nie mam VT-x w procku
<kklimonda> o? od kiedy?
<kklimonda> kiedyś działało bez problemu
<tomasz_> kklimonda,  ale nie z mac os'em :D
<TheNumb> kklimonda: wiem, że to jest świadoma decyzja, ale mi aż takie bezpieczeństwo potrzebne nie jest.
<kklimonda> BlessJah: mniej więcej - często fsync() wywołuje by się upewnić, że dane są na dysku ;)
<TheNumb> tomasz_: jak to, nie daje rady?
<tomasz_> TheNumb, no nie daje
<kklimonda> tomasz_: kup sobie maka jak tak chcesz poużywać Mac OS X
<TheNumb> tomasz_: a, chyba że tak.
<tomasz_> TheNumb,  wywala ze nie mam VT-x wsparcia i koniec
<kklimonda> tomasz_: jedyny sposób by sobie porządną opinię o systemie wyrobić.
<TheNumb> tomasz_: są polskie strony o osx86.
<TheNumb> Mi się OSX b. podoba, zbieram fundusze.
<tomasz_> TheNumb,  noo ale masz go na virtualu ?
<TheNumb> tomasz_: nie, miałem zainstalowanego "live"
<tomasz_> TheNumb,  no to live dziala dobrze ;)
<TheNumb> Tylko łapałem KP przy aktualizacji do 10.6.5, to dałem sobie spokój.
<tomasz_> TheNumb,  tylko z emulacja jest problem bez przyspieszenai sprzetowego
<tomasz_> TheNumb,  xp za to dziala swietnie :)
<tomasz_> lepiej w niektorych sytuacjach jak ten bez wirtualizacji
<TheNumb> tomasz_: jak już chcesz się bawić w osx86, to nie ma sensu stawiać tego na vm.
<TheNumb> Bo nie będziesz miał qe/ci.
<tomasz_> a da sie postawic mac os i w grub wybierac  razem z winem i ubuntu ??
<tomasz_> qe/ci ?
<TheNumb> tomasz_: da się.
<TheNumb> quartz extreme / core image
<tomasz_> TheNumb,  a uzywak iaktos wersji ?
<TheNumb> tomasz_: Miałem iatkos s3 v2
<TheNumb> Polecam, ze zmodyfikowanym kernelem qoopz 10.3.0
<tomasz_> a jak pozniej odbudowac grub ?
<TheNumb> tomasz_: z instalki ubuntu?
<TheNumb> tomasz_: chyba nawet nie trzeba.
<TheNumb> tomasz_: tylko zmieniasz aktywną partycję.
<TheNumb> bo chameleon nie instaluje się w mbr chyba, mogę się mylić.
<tomasz_> hmm
<tomasz_> i sprawdza sie ten MacOS ?
<TheNumb> tomasz_: zależy jak na to patrzysz.
<TheNumb> Dla mnie takie rozwiązanie jest do dupy za przeproszeniem.
<TheNumb> Jak OSX, to na sprzęcie Apple.
<TheNumb> Tutaj jest za dużo zabawy z kextami.
<kklimonda> ano
<tomasz_> TheNumb,  co idzie zrobic na tym systemie szybciej albo prosciej niz na ubuntu np
<TheNumb> tomasz_: pograć w cs:s :P
<kklimonda> MacOS jest fajny jedynie fajny jak działa tak jak powinien
<TheNumb> tomasz_: spotify natywne jest.
<TheNumb> Spotify Open, żeby nie było.
<kklimonda> tomasz_: w Mac OS masz to co najlepsze w uniksach i dobry interfejs graficzny. Jeżeli nie przeszkadza ci to w jaki sposób Apple podchodzi do swoich użytkowników to nie ma prawdopodobnie lepszego systemu
<tomasz_> spotify a co to ?
<TheNumb> kklimonda: co masz na myśli, z tym podejściem?
<tomasz_> no ale ubuntu mozemy modyfikowac jak chcemy a macos pewnie bardziej zabezpieczony przed uzytkownikiem hmm
<TheNumb> tomasz_: coś jak grooveshark, o ile to znasz.
<tomasz_> grooveshark nie zman ;)
<kklimonda> TheNumb: jak dojne krowy które powinno progradzić się za postronek
<TheNumb> tomasz_: nie, w OSX też można grzebać.
<TheNumb> kklimonda: mam iPoda Touch drugiej generacji, dobrze działa i nie mam zamiaru zmieniać.
<TheNumb> Pomimo tego, że wyszły już dwie kolejne generacje.
<TheNumb> kklimonda: każda firma tak robi, patrz na Microsoft z kolejnymi wersjami windowsa.
<TheNumb> Dobra, może nie każda, ale to nie zmienia faktu, że wiele.
<kklimonda> TheNumb: Microsoft tego tak nie robi
<TheNumb> kklimonda: rzeczywiście, trochę mniej subtelnie.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<kklimonda> TheNumb: apple jest bardzo malo subtelne
<TheNumb> (Nie broniąc Apple, tym bardziej Microsoftu)
<kklimonda> po prostu ich konsumentom to nie przeszkadza.
<TheNumb> kklimonda: no i o to chodzi, idealni konsumenci.
<TheNumb> A to, że nas zdzierają w Polsce na cenach Apple, to już inna sprawa ;-)
<tomasz_> zreszta system to system liczy sie tez oprogramowanie do niego ;)
<TheNumb> tomasz_: masz coś na kształt systemu pakietów dla OSX.
<TheNumb> Fink, albo Homebrew.
<kklimonda> mało kto wie, że apple na przykład stwierdza z dnia na dzień, że zmieni coś w iOS i jakaś część aplikacji nagle, z pupy, przestaje być zgodna z regulaminem.
<kklimonda> ale konsumentom to nie przeszkadza - tylko deweloperzy na tym cierpią.
<tomasz_> TheNumb,  jak dziala ten system ??
<TheNumb> kklimonda: bywa. Podobnie ostatnio byo z glibc.
<TheNumb> tomasz_: po prostu działa.
<kklimonda> TheNumb: nie
<kklimonda> TheNumb: Apple nagle stwierdza "nie wolno robić XYZ" i z marketu znika 10 aplikacji.
<TheNumb> kklimonda: wiem, że to programiści aplikacji bawili się funkcją w nieodpowiedni sposób.
<TheNumb> kklimonda: ostatnio trochę zmniejszyli obostrzenia.
<tomasz_> TheNumb,  to czym sie rozni zarzadzanie tymi pakietami ?
<TheNumb> ZTCW
<TheNumb> tomasz_: tym, że kompilujesz wszystko sam.
<TheNumb> W OSX nie ma systemu pakietów.
<kklimonda> TheNumb: nie, w przypadku iOS właśnie chodzi o to, że Apple nagle stwierdza, że czegoś robić nie można co wcześniej nie było niedozwolone.
<kklimonda> TheNumb: jest macports
<kklimonda> i fink(?)
<TheNumb> kklimonda: macports umarło śmiercią naturalną.
<TheNumb> Homebrew i Fink zostało.
<tomasz_> TheNumb, w OSX sie kompiluje wszystko samemu ?
<kklimonda> tomasz_: jak chcesz jakieś uniksowe narzędzia to tak
<kklimonda> tomasz_: większość normalnego softu ściągasz i przeciągasz na pulpit ;)
<TheNumb> tomasz_: w OSX aplikacje instalujesz przeciągając folder xxx.App do folderu applications
<tomasz_> a jest wersja ubuntu pod mac'a ?
<TheNumb> Albo instalujesz z .pkg
<TheNumb> tomasz_: Mac to zwykły pc bez BIOSU jako-takiego.
<tomasz_> TheNumb,  no niby prosciej sie instaluje, ale tez pewnie programy sa rozbite na pliki i czesc laduje w systemie ?
<kklimonda> nie
<kklimonda> w MacOS 99% aplikacji nic poza swoim folderem nie instaluje
<TheNumb> tomasz_: no, własnie nie. Wszystko siedzi w Applications.
<Mat_Matan> bry
<tomasz_> ooo
<TheNumb> A aplikacje instalowane z .pkg mają uninstallery.
<TheNumb> kklimonda: w Application Support jeszcze zostawiają śmieci.
<tomasz_> noo taki powinien byc system uporzadkowany
<TheNumb> Ale jest od groma uninstallerów, które starają się te dodatkowe pliki usunąć. Słabo to im wychodzi, ale zawsze.
<kklimonda> tomasz_: to ma swoje minusy
<tomasz_> czyli jednak jakies smieci dodatkowe sa
<TheNumb> tomasz_: ustawienia itd.
<kklimonda> tomasz_: na przykład każda aplikacja musi wszyskie biblioteki (poza systemowymi) dostraczać samemu
<kklimonda> TheNumb: ale to w $HOME śmieci raczej - ustawienia, cache etc.
<tomasz_> no moze dostarczac ale moga byc w tym samym katalogu co program
<TheNumb> Takie vlc ciągnie ze sobą zależności qt4
<kklimonda> tomasz_: tak - ale przez to jest większa i w przypadku gdy jakaś biblioteka ma błąd trzeba wszystko aktualizować.
<tomasz_> zazwyczaj chodzi tez o zabezpieczenia programow i numery seryjne itp
<kklimonda> nie mówię, że to złe - po prostu inne problemy stwarza.
<tomasz_> no nie ma idealu heh
<TheNumb> I tak, spakowana instalka vlc w .dmg ma 40 MiB ;-)
<tomasz_> w ubuntu tez zabawa z tymi bibliotekami jest
<TheNumb> tomasz_: jest, własny os.
<kklimonda> tomasz_: jaka zabawa?
<TheNumb> tomasz_: w OSX żadnej zabawy nie ma, przeciągasz i działa.
<kklimonda> TheNumb: e tam - własny OS to właśnie najmniej idealny by był ;)
<TheNumb> kklimonda: no wiem, żartuję sobie ;-)
<tomasz_> soft powinien byc calkowicie w jedyn folderze
<tomasz_> w nim ew standardowe podfoldery
<BlessJah> tomasz_: a teraz ci nie pasuje?
<kklimonda> tomasz_: to nie ma znaczenia tak naprawdę
<tomasz_> ustawienia biblioteki itp
<BlessJah> masz cały soft w /
<BlessJah> w standardowych podfolderach
<tomasz_> niby nie ma ale jest jakis porzadek
<tomasz_> i wg aplikacji
<kklimonda> tomasz_: ale każdy inny porządek to też jest porządek
<tomasz_> no ale ja jako uzytkownik instalujac cos nie wiem gdzie poszczegolne pliki tego softu sie znajduja
<tomasz_> sa rozsypane po tych katalogach
<kklimonda> ale po co ma wiedzieć skoro i tak uruchamia przez menu
<BlessJah> tomasz_: no i co z tego?
<tomasz_> no ja bym wolal wiedziec :D
<BlessJah> tomasz_: taki jest właśnie porządek, to package manager się tym zajmuje
<kklimonda> tomasz_: ustawienia na Maku też są trzymane gdzieś w $HOME/Application Support/ a nie w folderze aplikacji.
<BlessJah> tomasz_: use freebsd, masz w katalogu portu plik pkg-plist
<BlessJah> i tam masz wszystkie pliki wypisane
<BlessJah> tomasz_: na co ci ta wiedza?
<TheNumb> tomasz_: w Slacku też masz wypisane wszystkie pliki gdzieś w paczce.
<TheNumb> W którymś pliku.
<kklimonda> jest ciekawy świata :)
<TheNumb> tomasz_: jak tak jesteś ciekawy, to stawiasz Gentoo. Tam będziesz widział jak się kompiluje soft.
<tomasz_> no poprostu nawet do sprawdzenia co mi tyle miejsca zajmuje
<TheNumb> Skompilujesz sobie kernela.
<TheNumb> (Co nie jest trudne)
<kklimonda> tomasz_: mało kiedy to aplikacja będzie zajmować tyle miejsca
<TheNumb> Kiedy miałem Ubuntu, brakowało mi tego :(
<kklimonda> TheNumb: brakowało ci skompilowania kernela?
<TheNumb> kklimonda: antywirus na windowsie, kwarantanna ^^
<tomasz_> thenumb czego?
<kklimonda> TheNumb: ale to przecież proste jest w Ubuntu akurat ;)
<TheNumb> kklimonda: no tak, wersje rozwojowe.
<TheNumb> kklimonda: wiem, że make && make modules_install
<kklimonda> TheNumb: nie - można paczki tworzyć jedną komendą
<TheNumb> kklimonda: no tak, tak, ale ze swoim konfigiem?
<kklimonda> TheNumb: no ba
<TheNumb> Bez pieprzonego initrd? o0
<kklimonda> TheNumb: jest takie narzędzie jak make-kpkg
<kklimonda> TheNumb: też
<kklimonda> w Ubuntu można grzebać nie gorzej niż w Gentoo czy innym Archu
<TheNumb> Dobre ;]
<tomasz_> a co sadzicie o ext4 ?
<TheNumb> Może postawię sobie 11.04, przynajmniej będę miał świeże paczki.
<kklimonda> tomasz_: lepszy niż ext3
<TheNumb> tomasz_: miałem btrfs, u mnie nie zdało egzaminu, zostałem na ext4.
<kklimonda> btrfs jest ciągle zbyt młody
<DaZ> co wy wiecie
<tomasz_> tylko ten ext4 nie ma w tle tego defragmentatora
<DaZ> ja tam jade już z pół roku i jest ameryka [;
<winter> ameryka ssie
<TheNumb> kklimonda: u mnie było problemy z io, kompilowanie czegoś potrafiło mi zarżnąć system na parę sekund.
<DaZ> chociaz raz wyleciała mi partycja, ale sie uratowałem
<tomasz_> a ubuntu 10.04 mial juz ext4 ?
<kklimonda> tomasz_: miał
<TheNumb> tomasz_: nie wiem czy 8.04 nie miało już.
<DaZ> no, czasem też mi wszystko przymiera, ale kiedyś tego nie miałem
<tomasz_> aa ok
<DaZ> więc nie wiem czy to ficzer czy coś innego zepsułem.
<TheNumb> DaZ: widocznie to ficzer.
<DaZ> albo i nie iczer
<DaZ> f
<tomasz_> ale jesli chodzi o odzyskiwanie danych z uszkodzonego dysku to knoppix wymiata :D
<DaZ> cool story, bro.
<winter> :-D
<tomasz_> ubuntu live cd nie podolalo mi cos
<TheNumb> tomasz_: pics or it didn't happen.
<DaZ> :D:D:D:D::DDDdd
<DaZ> >:
<TheNumb> (;
<tomasz_> zamontowalem uszkodzone partycje i pomeczyl i tyle heh
<tomasz_> nie chcial juz ich pozniej ruszac
<TheNumb> DaZ: co robi Genciarz na #ubuntu-pl
<DaZ> TheNumb: kto?
<TheNumb> DaZ: gentoo-user...
<tomasz_> knoppix meczyl do konca az wszystko zczytal po paru godzinach :D
<DaZ> ale kto >:
<TheNumb> DaZ: nie masz żętó?
<DaZ> nie.
<TheNumb> o_O
<TheNumb> Nvmd.
<DaZ> nie mam czasu na żętó.
<kklimonda> tutaj to telenowela - ciężko spamiętać kto czego używa ;)
<TheNumb> Na #gentoo-pl jakieś 70% ludzi ma gentoo.
<tomasz_> ubuntu styka i swiat staje sie piekniejszy :D
<TheNumb> Tam tak źle nie jest :P
<TheNumb> tomasz_: qrv, no ale w ubuntu nie mam ruby 1.8.7.302
<TheNumb> tylko 1.8.7.299
<tomasz_> ruby ??
<TheNumb> ruy, taki jezym programowania.
<TheNumb> język*
<TheNumb> ble
<tomasz_> i nie mozna se tego doinstalowac?
<TheNumb> tomasz_: nie można najnowszej
<tomasz_> i co daje ta nowsza wersja ?
<TheNumb> Bugfixy.
<tomasz_> pewnie niewiele heh
<tomasz_> no ale jakies wyszukane znajac zycie
<tomasz_> nigdy w ruby nie pisalem heh
<TheNumb> Ta, XSS w WEBricku.
<kklimonda> ruby i debian mają bardzo fajną historię
<tomasz_> a skladnia sie duzo rozni ?
<kklimonda> od czego?
<tomasz_> od C++
<TheNumb> tomasz_: w stosunku do czego? :P
<kklimonda> tomasz_: zupełnie
<tomasz_> czy to jezyk skryptowy jakis czy co
<kklimonda> tak
<TheNumb> tomasz_: skryptowy, skryptowy.
<TheNumb> tomasz_: weź, klep strony w cgi <L
<TheNumb> <:
<tomasz_> ee to mnie takie nie interesuja :)
<TheNumb> tomasz_: zainteresuj się R, albo D.
<kklimonda> ale to trochę głupia nazwa "skryptowy"
<tomasz_> ja ino standardowo C++, delphi, assembler heh
<kklimonda> to dynamiczny język
<tomasz_> i jakie ma zastosowanie ruby glownie ?
<TheNumb> tomasz_: wszystko.
<TheNumb> Ale głównie chyba Ruby On Rails.
<kklimonda> tomasz_: to normalny język programowania, napiszesz w nim wszystko.
<tomasz_> aaa
<TheNumb> Buu, Ubuntu nie będzie rolling release :(
<kklimonda> TheNumb: będzie
<DaZ> TheNumb: http://cytaty.wklej.org/411
<DaZ> [;
<TheNumb> kklimonda: The Register podobno kłamał.
<kklimonda> TheNumb: a raczej będzie pewną hybrydą
<kklimonda> TheNumb: ale to za 5-6 lat najwcześniej
<TheNumb> DaZ: to  #gentoo.pl a nie -pl.
<tomasz_> rolling release ?
<TheNumb> `g rolling release
<DaZ> możliwe
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: Rolling release - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolling_release>
<DaZ> ale to dwa lata temu było [;
<kklimonda> tomasz_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolling_release
<TheNumb> kklimonda: 1st!
<TheNumb> ^^
<kklimonda> bummers ;)
<TheNumb> DaZ: z roota wszedłeś na IRC? :O
<kklimonda> TheNumb: The Register w ogóle nie warto się słuchać ;)
<TheNumb> kklimonda: wiem ;-)
<TheNumb> Ale fama poszła.
<tomasz_> oi
<kklimonda> TheNumb: pokręcili
<DaZ> TheNumb: http://www.threadbombing.com/data/media/54/facepalming.gif
<DaZ> >:
<kklimonda> TheNumb: założenie jest takie by mieć bazę którą rozwijamy i umożliwić łatwe wydawanie softu dla Ubuntu.
<TheNumb> kklimonda: no i o to chodzi.
<TheNumb> kklimonda: gdzie można się nająć do paczkowania? ;]
<tomasz_> ok czyli bedzie czesto uaktualniany  potrochu ?
<kklimonda> tomasz_: nie
<kklimonda> tomasz_: "Ubuntu nie będzie rolling release" oznacza, że nie będzie ;)
<kklimonda> TheNumb: na #ubuntu-motu zajrzyj
<DaZ> nic sie nie zmieni, chodziło tylko o troche szumu
<kklimonda> TheNumb: w topicu jest napisane conieco
<TheNumb> kklimonda: thnx, obejrzę.
<DaZ> i dzieci będą miały jakieś placebo, powiew elitarności czy inne dunnolol.
<kklimonda> DaZ: zmieni się, zmieni
<kklimonda> DaZ: obecny model rozwoju dystrybucji nie ma sensu.
<DaZ> ano nie ma
<tomasz_> TheNumb,  sami sobie mozemy zrobic rolling release
<kklimonda> kilkaset osób nie robi nic innego tylko składa do kupy to co inni wydają..
<TheNumb> Dobra, lecę Bubuntu stawiać...
 * TheNumb brb
<kklimonda> ba, jak zebrać wszystkie dystrybucje to pewnie ponad 1000 osób się zbierze ;)
<kklimonda> jak nie pod 2k
<kklimonda> albo i więcej..
<tomasz_> TheNumb,  po co Ci bubunru
<tomasz_> a  jesli chodzi o kde to najnowsze jest 4.6 ?
<kklimonda> tomasz_: sprawdź sobie na google ;)
<kklimonda> tyle samo by cię to kosztowalo co spytanie tutaj
<DaZ> 4.6 to beta.
<tomasz_> no sie tak pytam bo jakies maja wrzucic do 11.04 bo nie wyszlo jeszcze do konca
<DaZ> rzekomo powinienem mieć w kde-unstable, a same metapaczki wrzucili
<DaZ> lolwtf >:
<tomasz_> w centrum oprogramowania nie ma kde buu
<tomasz_> w ogole w 10.04 wiecej mi pokazywalo tego softu
<DaZ> dla twojego dobra.
<tomasz_> a jak dodac respozytoria jakies dodatkowe ?
<tomasz_> i gdzie je znalezc ?
<TheNumb> tomasz_: a może repozytoria?
<tomasz_> noo
<DaZ> respozytoria tez dobre
<tomasz_> :D
<tomasz_> jeden pies
<TheNumb> Dwa psy.
<tomasz_> no dobra :D
<tomasz_> sa jakies dodatkowe linki do softu ?
<tomasz_> bo zrobilem czysc system i mi wywalilo polowe rzeczy
<TheNumb> tomasz_: na launchpad.net szukaj
<tomasz_> co mialem z 10.04
<tomasz_> nawet opera zostala uznana za niepotrzebny soft lol
<kklimonda> no i prawidłowo ;)
<TheNumb> Ja z launchpada miałem/będę miał pidgina i transmission
<tomasz_> moja przegladarka ulubiona :D
<TheNumb> Może zrobię update-manager -d <:
<DaZ> opere kiedyś powywalali zewsząd za licencje chyba.
<DaZ> dziwne, ze tyle wytrzymała w ubuntkach
<TheNumb> W portage jest opera :P
<TheNumb> Tfu, w gentoo znaczy się.
<tomasz_> hehe
<tomasz_> i mialem jeszcze phun taa ciekawa aplikacja
<tomasz_> i tez wywalilo
<TheNumb> nawet ta 11 beta
<tomasz_> nawet nie wiem czy kodeki sie ostaly jakies heh
<kklimonda> DaZ: w ubuntu była przez pewien czas w partner repo
<TheNumb> Teraz .deb dodaje sie do sources.list
<kklimonda> TheNumb: gentoo ogólnie może sobie na wiele pozwolić przez to w jaki sposób instaluje soft ;)
<TheNumb> kklimonda: dokładnie.
<TheNumb> Boli mnie to, że nie ma deba z teamspeakiem 3 :(
<kklimonda> ktoś jeszcze TS używa?
<kklimonda> myślałem, że wszyscy na mumble się przerzucili
<TheNumb> kklimonda: ja, czasem.
<tomasz_> TS ?
<kklimonda> teamspeak
<kklimonda> TheNumb: czemu nie mumble?
<TheNumb> kklimonda: nie ja jestem adminem serwera.
<TheNumb> Stoi TS, to używam TS.
<kklimonda> ach
<DaZ> ja tam sobie żyje bez żętó i mam kulturalnie snapszoty opery
<DaZ> więc wiesz :f
<TheNumb> DaZ: w ubundu?
<DaZ> a kto mówi, że używam ubuntu [;
<TheNumb> DaZ: a co, Arch?
<DaZ> raczej.
<TheNumb> Nie podoba mi się AUR, da się jakoś automatycznie aktualizować z tego paczki>
<TheNumb> s/>/?/
<DaZ> da.
<TheNumb> DaZ: Da, jak rusowie :P
<DaZ> [;
<DaZ> jak masz jakiś menadzer do tego to sie da
<TheNumb> DaZ: jaki?
<DaZ> wiki.archlinux.org/aur
<DaZ> czy podobne
<TheNumb> DaZ: nie wiem czy yaourt to miał. Nie widziałem.
<DaZ> miał
 * TheNumb to dupa wołowa.
<DaZ> -Syu --aur  robi wszystko
<TheNumb> Grrr...
<TheNumb> No nic, jeśli mnie Ubuntu zdenerwuje, to się znowu zainteresuję Archem.
<tomasz_> ubuntu jest swietne ! :D
<tomasz_> a uzywal ktos z Was lazarus'a ?
<TheNumb> tomasz_: nikt.
<tomasz_> ok tak  tlyko pytam heh
<tomasz_> a Prolific USB-COM ktos konfigurowal pod ubuntu zeby widzialo port COM?
<tomasz_> a tych softow na sprzedaz pod ubuntu to coraz mniej heh
<tomasz_> no i pozytywne w 10.10 to ze wkoncu kamerka dziala bez problemow zaraz po podlaczeniu
<tomasz_> 10.04 cos w skype nie ruszalo
<tomasz_> TheNumb,  dlaczego nie zrobia wiecej tych platnych programow pod ubuntu?? ja bym chetnie kupil jak jakis dobry by byl hmm
<tomasz_> a wie ktos co zrobic zeby firestarter ruszal z systemem ??
<DaZ> po co?
<tomasz_> no zeby byl firewall
<tomasz_> znaczy niby mi rusza ale na starcie pokazuje [Fail]
<DaZ> masz iptables.
<tomasz_> i musze recznie odpalac
<tomasz_> no mam
<tomasz_> uzywalem wczesniej firewall config
<tomasz_> ale tam moglem tylko zablokowac przychodzace/wychodzace
<konraddo> cześć
<tomasz_> a w firestarter widze dokladnie jaki program co sciaga i ile
<konraddo> test
<tomasz_> dziwi mnie dlaczego dane ida przez vbox pseduo siec jak mam vboxa wylaczonego
<tomasz_> DaZ r u ?
<DaZ> ke?
<DaZ> nie wiem, nie uzywam vboxa, nie wiem co robisz.
<tomasz_> co mi daje iptables ?
 * KiFka hi
<DaZ> pewnie to samo co firestarter [;
<tomasz_> no ale bez konfiguracji nie blokuje niczego no nie ?
<DaZ> a jakiś kolorowy soft do mierzenia ruchu tez sie znajdzie
<tomasz_> a co zrobic zeby sie ladowal na starcie a niewywalal blad
<DaZ> musisz posolić, odgryźć głowe żywego kurczaka i recytować pismo święte w trakcie
<tomasz_> DaZ yhmm
<DaZ> z takim wnikliwym opisem problemu wiecej sie nie da [;
<tomasz_> no chodzi o to ze przy starcie wywala blad
<tomasz_> nie wiem jak sie ekran zwie zaraz po bootowaniu ;) ale wszedzie hdzie jest [OK] przye firestarter jest [Fail] hmm czy jakos tak
<tomasz_> no nic nie wazne heh
<tomasz_> ok dorzucilem do progsow uruchamianych automatycznie
<tomasz_> zoboczymy co z tego wyjdzie
<tomasz_> a wie ktos jak sprawdzic jakie procesy sa zalaczone ??
<DaZ> ps
<fi9o> top/htop
<Czolgista> atop/ps ;)
<tomasz_> lol
<tomasz_> a programuje ktos z Was AVR albo FPGA pod linuxem ??
<soee> probuje wylaczyc wyswietlanie ikon montowanych urzadzen na pulpicie ale jakos nic nie pomaga (ubuntu tweak, gconf-editor), wie ktos jak jeszcze inaczej sprobowac to wylaczyc ?
<Kwpolska> soee: lolwut
<tomasz_> ;)
<kklimonda> soee: na pewno używasz nautilusa?
<tomasz_> a ja korzystam z dobrodziejstwa wine :D
<soee> kklimonda, tak tylko wersje elementary
<kklimonda> no to najwyraźniej wersja elementary jakoś inaczej to robi
<tomasz_> a wyszlo juz wine 1.3 jak ktos nie wie ;)
<tomasz_> a ktow ie jak zrobic full screen w wine ??
<tomasz_> ??
<DaZ> wyłącz wirtualny pulpit?
<TheNumb> Dobra, wróciwszy.
<TheNumb> DaZ: masz może GNOME by chance?
<DaZ> nie
<TheNumb> Szkoda.
<TheNumb> Bo nie wiem jak zrobić sobei takie menu jak w ubuntu.
<TheNumb> sobie(
<TheNumb> sobie** ;]
<DaZ> mam bete 4.6 i mi dobrze
<TheNumb> W "Miejsca"
<DaZ> a jakie jest w ubuntu?
<TheNumb> Tam są Dokumenty, Pobieranie czy tam pobrane itd.
<DaZ> pewnie jakimś menadzerem tego da sie powpisywać
<BlessJah> `seen bogadnbojarski
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: I have not seen bogadnbojarski.
<BlessJah> `seen bogdanbojarski
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: bogdanbojarski was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 25 weeks, 1 day, 20 hours, 13 minutes, and 46 seconds ago: <bogdanbojarski> yo yo własnie serwer zainstalowałem na kluczu usb. Działa po restarcie.
<OkropNick> czy do playstation 3 mozna podlaczyc pc'towy joystick? wybaczcie pytanie, ale nie jestem graczem
<tomasz_> :D
<tomasz_> jak masz stery to wszystko mozna :D
<OkropNick> tomasz_: dzieki
<tomasz_> nie ma problemu i ja czasem pomoge :)
<OkropNick> :)
<OkropNick> tomasz_: masz racje, przyklad: http://www.logitech.com/en-us/441/297?WT.z_sp=Image   PC oraz PS3
<tomasz_> no jak zawsze :)
<jacekowski> slisko u mnie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: a u nas drogowcy zaskoczyli zime
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jeszcze snieg nie zaczal padac a na drogach juz nie ma ani platka sniegu
<tomasz_> za duzo pasty chlodzacej :)
<BlessJah> mam nadzieje ze beda trzymali tak dalej
<jacekowski> ja nie mam opon na taka pogode
<jacekowski> ani nic
<jacekowski> nawet plyn do spryskiwaczy zamarzl
<jacekowski> zimowy plyn
<BlessJah> jacekowski: angole
<BlessJah> kup ruskie auto, jak wpadniesz do jeziora to wyciagniesz i pojedziesz dalej
<jacekowski> mam czeskie
<BlessJah> uuu...
<BlessJah> nowe czy stare?
<BlessJah> jak ma mniej niz 10 lat to moze sie zdarzyc
<jacekowski> hmm, 11
<jacekowski> w sumie 12
<jacekowski> i jeszcze termostat cos ma problemy
<jacekowski> i sie nie grzeje
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> dzisiejsze auta wytrzymaja moze 5 lat i do zlomowania
<BlessJah> lekko stukniesz i juz nie odpalisz bo pozrywales obwody albo jakis geniusz nad jednym z kol umiescil komputer i naprawa sie nie oplaca
<jacekowski> ja mam simosa w swoim
<tomasz_> simsona :)
<jacekowski> simosa
<kklimonda> BlessJah: znak czasów :)
<tomasz_> nono ;)
<kklimonda> BlessJah: ze wszystkim innym jest tak samo ;)
<tomasz_> a uzywal ktos z Was kiedy workbencha ? ;)
<jacekowski> pamieta ktos nazwe filmu
<jacekowski> w ktorym sie rozchodzilo o to ze studenci mieli jakis mocny laser i sie nim bawili
<kklimonda> i tyle? :)
<jacekowski> a ktos im zajebal go i dal wojsku, a oni w ramach zemsty zaladowali jego dom popcornem i zablokowali koorynaty na jego dom
<kklimonda> jacekowski: ahahaha, kojarzę film ale nie tytuł :/
<kklimonda> film był całkiem fajny
<BlessJah> kklimonda: mam dwudziestoletnie auto, 9-letnia komorke, 32 letni kalkulator i 23 letni rower
<kklimonda> jacekowski: Real Genius ?
<jacekowski> no
<kklimonda> BlessJah: no i dobrze - przetrzymają kolejną dekadę. A teraz kupujesz cokolwiek i za parę lat na złom ;)
<BlessJah> kklimonda: zdążyłem pogrzebać już dwa nowoczesne kalkulatory marki 'made in china' (o dziwo citizen i jeszcze jakis tam znany), rower po 3 latach (gwarancja na dwa lata) rozlecial sie kompletnie, komorka siostry przetrwala 4 lata
<suitch> BlessJah, a zona ile ma lat?
<BlessJah> suitch: 60
<suitch> wiedzialam
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ja mam casio kalkulator za 15 funtow
<jacekowski> i dziala juz 3 rok
<suitch> po co wam kalkulator
<jacekowski> a poprzedni casio tez dziala juz lata
<jacekowski> suitch: do obliczen
<BlessJah> jacekowski: casio! casio pogrzebalem poprzednio!
<Caemyr> suitch: szpan
<suitch> super
<Caemyr> tak jak zegarek
<suitch> a programujecie?
<BlessJah> moj lolek wyprudokowany w fabrykach elwro w 1978 roku dziala do dzisiaj
<BlessJah> ma pół wata mocy i jest zasilany 9V baterią
<Caemyr> :>
<jacekowski> suitch: a co do ma do rzeczy?
<Caemyr> i jest nie do zdarcia:P
<BlessJah> zamiast ciekłego kryształu ma fajny czerwony diodowy wyświetlacz
<jacekowski> suitch: ja robie kupe obliczen ktore bez kalkulatora zajelyby dobrych kilka chwil
<Caemyr> BlessJah: ale wowczas jak robili sprzet, to na dekady
<suitch> jacekowski, no to szpan taki programowac kalkulator
<BlessJah> komórka marki mitsubischi trium przeszla juz tyle, co sredniego wieku mlotek
<BlessJah> na rowerze jezdzil jeszcze moj dziadek
<suitch> przed wojna
<BlessJah> suitch: jestes kobieta, nie wymagamy zebys zrozumiala
<jacekowski> BlessJah: uzywane mlotki sie rozklepuja
<BlessJah> jacekowski: moja komorka sie nie rozklepala
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a taki jest niebezpieczny
<BlessJah> o dziwo, mimo wielokrotnych upadkow obudowa nie pekla nawet w jednym miejscu
<jacekowski> u mnie w pracy mlotek po 3 miesiacach jest okragly
<BlessJah> jest jedna rysa i w 3 miejscach (wokol wyswietlacza) jest wyszlifowana
<BlessJah> tak jak klawiatura mojego laptopa, jednorocznego laptopa
<jacekowski> a ile uzywales telefonu
<BlessJah> ja? niezbyt wiele
<jacekowski> a ile milionow razy nacisnales klawisze na laptopie
<BlessJah> moja mama a potem siostra uzywaly
<BlessJah> okolo 7 lat nieustannego wkladania i wyjmowania do torebki (mama) albo kieszeni jeansow (siostra)
<suitch> BlessJah, nie mogles sobie portfolio kupic?
<BlessJah> potem dwa lata nieco mniej intensywnego uzytkowania
<BlessJah> suitch: portfolio? to takie cos co wysylam potencjalnemu pracodawcy/klientowi?
<suitch> nie
<suitch> takie atari
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nie jestem w stanie stwierdzic
<BlessJah> jacekowski: laptop ma rok
<BlessJah> powiedzmy dwie godziny dziennie uzywania, codziennie
<BlessJah> 700h nieustannego uzywania
<BlessJah> to jest opcja malo realistyczna bo laptop okolo 2 miesiecy spedzil w serwisie
<BlessJah> dwa tygodnie do miesiaca w pudelku w charakterze paczki czy to wedrujacej do serwisu czy z niej wracajacej
<BlessJah> ale przyznaje, pisze szybko i duzo
<suitch> a na temat?
<BlessJah> suitch: a jaki byl temat? czy atari sobie kupilem?
<jacekowski> nie bardzo
<kklimonda> BlessJah: tylko dwie? co z ciebie za geek ;)
<BlessJah> nie nie kupilem atari
<BlessJah> kklimonda: godziny? ja ci mowie ze zakladam, mysle ze tak to mozna kalkulowac, byly tygodnie gdzie w jeden dzien tygodniowy limit robile a byly takie gdzie wogole nie odpalalem
<BlessJah> suitch: za to powiem ze mam w szafie w 100% sprawne amige 500 z pamiecia ram rozszerzona do 1MB oraz pudelko pirackich gier na dyskietkach
<suitch> przyslac policje?
<jacekowski> prawdziwy geek zerka na komputer od razu jak wstanie ( geek nie wylacza komputera na noc )
<BlessJah> tzn nie wiem na ile sa jeszcze pirackie i czy kiedykolwiek byly pirackie, za czasow amigi to byly inne czasy i inna kultura tworzenia i sprzedazy gier
<jacekowski> i siedzi przy komputerze w pracy i w domu
<jacekowski> za czasow atari nie bylo w polsce prawa autorskiego
<jacekowski> wiec nie bylo piractwa
<BlessJah> tak wiec moje gry nie sa pirackie
<hubi123> Witam, znacie jakiś tweak typu "ubumatic" dla ubuntu?
<suitch> ja mam cale atari pirackie -_-
<BlessJah> hubi123: ubumatic znamy
<hubi123> ubumatic niedziała, dlatego też pytam się o jakąś alternatywę
<BlessJah> nie ma
<swistak35> hubi123: a co to?
 * BlessJah czasem sie zastanawia czy nie urodzil sie 10 lat za pozno
<BlessJah> suitch: ukradlas atari, czy gry na atari?
<hubi123> swistak35: gotowe skrypty, ułatwiające początkującemu aktualizację
<suitch> BlessJah, mam klona
<BlessJah> suitch: chinskiego?
<suitch> 2600
<hubi123> BlessJah: coś właśnie było ala ubumatic, ale nie mogę sobie nazwy przypomnieć :/
<suitch> no chyba tak
<BlessJah> nie znam
<hubi123> i było o wiele bardziej rozbudowane
<BlessJah> hubi123: kubumatic
<suitch> matko
<suitch> jak nie znasz
<suitch> :/
<hubi123> kubumatic nieee
<swistak35> nie rozumiem, przecież w ubuntu jest to takie coś co w trayu siedzi i ciągle sprawdza czy są aktualizacje
<BlessJah> suitch: mowie ci, powinienem sie urodzic 10 lat wczesniej
<hubi123> no tak, ale program który pobierze mi kodeki itd.
<swistak35> pakiet w32codecs dla systemu 32 bitowego
<BlessJah> hubi123: nie ma zadnej alternatywy dla ubumatic
<swistak35> i tyle
<hubi123> sudo apt-get install w32codecs ?
<swistak35> tak
<BlessJah> suitch: ja niestety czasy amigi atari i commodore znam tylko z opowiesci, raz ze zyje w malej miescinie, dwa ze rodzice kupili amige przed moim narodzeniem i to jedyny tej klasy sprzet z jakim mialem doczynienia
<BlessJah> suitch: jeszcze z jakas konsola u kuzynow na kartridze, na bazarze u ruskich mozna bylo gry kupic albo wymienic
<hubi123> i ten w32codecs ma w sobie encode mp3, tak?
<swistak35> pegasus : P
<BlessJah> sonic, cala seria z krolikiem bugsem, kaczorem etc
<BlessJah> no, to chyba byl pegasus
<swistak35> Contra : >
<BlessJah> nie znam
<BlessJah> zaluje
<swistak35> Uoh, żałuj : )
<BlessJah> ja nieco inne gry na amidze mialem
<BlessJah> super frog
<swistak35> z bratem jak mieliśmy po 7 lat, przez śnieg po kolana zawalaliśmy do babci na ferie, jeden niósł 14calowy telewizor, a drugi pegasusa
<swistak35> byle grać : P
<BlessJah> desert strike (przeszedlem zaledwie dwie plansze a i to ledwo ledwo i kilka razy tylko)
<BlessJah> silk worm, tak sie bodajze jedna z gier nazywala
<BlessJah> latalo sie helikopterem i jechalo jeepem (na dwoch graczy mozna bylo)
<BlessJah> na 4 poziomie zawsze z siostra przegrywalismy ale raz az do 9 doszlismy
<BlessJah> zadnych save'ow, nic, trzy zycia i od nowa
<BlessJah> super frog, te przeszlismy cala, dzieki temu ze co kilka poziomow byl kod do poziomu
<BlessJah> ale kilka lat zajelo nam (kilkuletnim dzieciakow) ze level code pozwala zaczac gre od danego poziomu
<swistak35> mnie zawsze urzekały te kartridże "999999 in 1" : P
<BlessJah> dizzie, zarowno przepychanie blokow i zbieranie bonusow (nieco podobne do pacmana), jak i platformowe
<swistak35> o, ze starych gier, już na PC, fajny był sokoban, grał ktoś? : P
<BlessJah> magic land dizzie, jeszcze jedna podobna platformowka, cos z nurkami, desert island dizzie
<BlessJah> z dizzie to chyba z 6 gier mam, roznego typu
<BlessJah> boulderdash, o gorniku
<BlessJah> bombjack i 3 inne gry na tej samej dyskietce, nie pamietam juz jakie
<BlessJah> cos z alienem mialem ale to krotko bo rodzice uznali ze zbyt strasze (a pamietam ze sam tez sie naprawde chwilami balem jak gralem)
<BlessJah> cholera kupa swietnych gier, godziny zmarnowane przed telewizorem na sprzecie ktory mial wiecej lat niz ja, do tej pory dziala, ale nie mam juz czasu zeby go wyciagnac i pograc
<BlessJah> moge sie zalozyc ze z bananem na ryju cala noc bym mogl grac (jako ze juz jestem, powidzmy, dorosly, jako dziecko gralbym kilka godzin w dzien)
<elwin013> ej, ej, a jak się nazywały te czołgi? :D
<swistak35> tanks?
<swistak35> tam specjalnej inwencji twórczej nie było
<elwin013> Tank 1990?
<swistak35> o
<swistak35> właśnie, jakiś rok był w nazwie...
 * lukaszg uwielbiał grać w rive raid na atari....
<BlessJah> tanks jakies gralem na pegasusie, teraz juz jestem pewien ze to pegasus byl
<elwin013> ale nic nie przebije Contry ;>
<BlessJah> contry nie znam
<BlessJah> gdybym urodzil sie dziesiec lat wczesniej, to byly piekne czasy
<elwin013> BlessJah: http://www.pegasus-gry.com/contra.php
<BlessJah> elwin013: contra jest na tyle zakorzeniona w popkulturze (no moze kulturze geekowskiej) ze wiem mniej czy wiecej o co chodzi i jak to wyglada
<BlessJah> gralem w kilka podrobek flashowych
<BlessJah> i nudzilo mnie po kilku(nastu) minutach
<BlessJah> tak samo gry na dosboksie
<elwin013> ale tak dla przypomnienia klasyki :P
<swistak35> o, jeszcze dos
<elwin013> to już nie to samo co przed telewizorem i z padem w ręku ;P
<swistak35> pamiętam Mambę jakąś, jak rodzice mieli kompa z MSDOSem
<BlessJah> natomiast gdybym dostal atari, podlaczyl do telewizora, moglbym grac kilka godzin nie przejmujac sie tym ze co chwila gine i zaczynam od poczatku
<BlessJah> ja gralem u ojca w pracy na windowsie 95
<BlessJah> mamba, lucznik, myszy przepychajace ser do dziur (nie wiem jak sie te gry nazywaja)
<swistak35> BlessJah: ja mówię o takiej fajnej, jeszcze w tej konsoli, czy jak to nazwac
<BlessJah> ja juz na komputerze
<elwin013> jak byłem mniejszy to grałem w Cannon Fodder na amidze bodajże
<swistak35> źle się wyraziłem
<BlessJah> cannon fodder, nie slyszalem
<elwin013> jak możesz?! :D
<elwin013> nie prowadziłeś nigdy żołnierzy do boju w tej grze?
<BlessJah> o co chodzilo?
<tomasz_> cannon fodder rzadzil !! :D
<swistak35> też PC, ale MSDOS, ta mamaba była w czyms a'la ncurses
<elwin013> mapa, zadanie i grupa żołnierzy
<elwin013> wszystko w rzucie z góry :)
<BlessJah> no to nie, ja gralem w mambe gdzie sie pająkiem zakreslalo obszary zeby waz nie wlazil
<BlessJah> chodzilo o ograniczenie wezowi terytorium
<tomasz_> noo gierka byla swietna :D
<tomasz_> na PC tez jest
<swistak35> aa to nie, ta mamba o ktorej ja mowie, to klasyczny snake : P
<tomasz_> troche inaczej sie nazywa :D
<BlessJah> waz jedzacy pajaki???
<elwin013> BlessJah: http://brutalgamer.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/cannonfodder.jpg
<tomasz_> mamba to na komorke mam :D
<BlessJah> tomasz_: milcz, na komorce to nie to samo
<tomasz_> chaos engine to byla tez giera :D
<swistak35> nie mam pojecia, bylem wtedy maaały, z samego msdosa nic nie pamiętam poza mamby i takiego programu do faktur czy coś takiego
<BlessJah> chicago 90!
<elwin013> tomasz_: na dysku mam Cannon Fodder nadal ;)
<tomasz_> chicago 90 !! wspolczesne gta :D
<tomasz_> to byla giera tez :D
<swistak35> BlessJah: mam na symbianie emulator snake'a z nokii 3210 itp. : >
<BlessJah> tak, zawsze ich bralem jak chcialem
<tomasz_> noo bandyta mial prosto :D
<tomasz_> a super frog cos Wam mowi ? :D
<tomasz_> amiga to byl sprzet :D
<tomasz_> mialem a500 i rzadzila :D
<BlessJah> super frog, zielona zaba z jojem (nie wiem jak dokladnie to okreslic) i peleryna
<tomasz_> BlessJah,  no dokladnie :D
<BlessJah> szprycowala sie... jak sie to pomaranczowe nazywalo?
<tomasz_> a dune ?
<tomasz_> settlers
<tomasz_> worms 1
<tomasz_> :D
<BlessJah> nie
<tomasz_> ale programu amos proffesional zaloze sie ze nikt nie pamieta :D
<elwin013> tomasz_: eee, to ja tylko Worms 2 i Settlers 2 :P
<tomasz_> amos'ik to kiedys bylo nowoczesne srodowisko programistyczne pod amisie :D
<tomasz_> tam juz byl nawet zwijany kod w edytorze :D
<tomasz_> a borland dopiero teraz sie doczekal heh
<tomasz_> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amos_(język_programowania)
<tomasz_> oj pisalo sie wtedy w tym :D
<tomasz_> ale to bylo 20 lat temu :D
<tomasz_> http://www.google.pl/imgres?imgurl=http://www.classicamiga.com/images/stories/jreviews/software/A/amospro.png&imgrefurl=http://www.classicamiga.com/content/view/5027/176/&usg=__vfEuciO1bz_019eXUbXYFpkKOzg=&h=568&w=720&sz=8&hl=pl&start=1&zoom=1&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=HEl5gqEKqThs-M:&tbnh=110&tbnw=140&prev=/images%3Fq%3Damos%2Bprofessional%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dpl%26sa%3DN%26tbs%3Disch:1
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/35qylbw> (at www.google.pl)
<tomasz_> dla Tych co nie znaja :D
<swistak35> a tam IDE source code zobacze sobie
<tomasz_> na  amisie ?
<swistak35> nie, jak to wyglądało ogólnie ciekaw jestem : P
<swistak35> jak Basic?
<tomasz_> noo basic i pascal polaczenie takie
<tomasz_> ale 90% basic :D
<tomasz_> skladnia mega prosta
<swistak35> jedyny basic w jakim pisałem to był TI'Basic ; f
 * swistak35 afk
<tomasz_> ja sie przyzwyczailem do tego ze mozna sobie procedury i funkcje zwijac do nazwy :D
<tomasz_> na poczatku nie wiedizalem i wlaczam kod a tam ino nazwy procedur i caly program :D
<tomasz_> a mialem 8 lat i mowie o to proste to programowanie :D
<tomasz_> no ale sie troche popisalo w nim :)
<tomasz_> szkoda ze nie udalo mi sie dostac wtedy kompilatora assemblera heh
<tomasz_> dopiero jak 386DX skombinowalem i sie necik pojawil :D
<maf2> witam mam proste pytanie jak tworze dowiązanie symboliczne na pulpit to jest przy nim taka szara kłódka. Jak je klikam to pisze że dowiązanie jest uszkodzone. Mógłby mi ktoś wytłumaczyć co jest nie tak ?:)
<maf2> a dobra już wiem
<maf2> ścieżke źle podałem Xd
<maf2> o ja głupi :)
<Enlik> To nic - grunt, że pomogliśmy i czujemy sie spełnieni ;)
<maf2> bardzo dziękuję za pomoc xd
<tomasz_> :D
<maf2> wasza pomoc była nieoceniona :)
<maf2> co ja bym bez was zrobił no co ?:)
<tomasz_> maf2 bo my juz bez slow pomagamy
<tomasz_> wyzsza szkola jazdy :D
<maf2> no widzę właśnie
<maf2> nowa technologia
<maf2> telepatyczny irc
<maf2> Skoro już tak pomagacie to niech mi ktoś ładnie wytłumaczy różnicę miedzy dowiązaniem twardym a kopiowaniem :)
<tomasz_> juz wiesz?
<tomasz_> :D
<tomasz_> czy mam powtorzyc :D
<Demorion> blee
<maf2> toamsz: no wlaśnie nie wiem. Znaczy chyba wiem ale nie jestem pewnien więc byłoby miło jakby ktoś napisał :)
<Enlik> Twarde łącze to tak jakby druga nazwa dla pliku
<Enlik> Dane są te same - to ten sam plik
<tomasz_> jeden plik dwie nazwy :D
<Enlik> Albo i pińcet (chbya że jest jakies ogr.) ;]
<tomasz_> gorzej jak sa dwa pliki i jedna nazwa :D
<Enlik> Zdecydowanie gorzej! :)
<kenay> Witam wszystkich ;)
<tomasz_> kenay,  witaj kolego
<kenay> Widzę, że nowy kernel jest na UBUNTU
<tomasz_> noo juz kilka dni
<tomasz_> ale roznicy nie widze ;)
<tomasz_> a nie wie ktos czy amigaos idzie na virtual box wrzucic? ;)
<kenay> Tak? Słyszałem, że został ulepszony kod źródłowy. Teoretycznie ma jeszcze szybciej działać.
<kenay> Czekam na te Gnome Shell :)
<Caemyr> tomasz_: a AmigaOS chodzi na x86?
<tomasz_> na motorolce 68000 smiga :D
<Caemyr> super
<Caemyr> a 68k ma architekture x86?
<tomasz_> nie ale myslalem ze inne architektury by tez uciaglo :P
<tomasz_> rozumiem ze pozostaje UAE :D
<tomasz_> tak mnie naszlo na te rozne systemy :D
<Caemyr> vbox? inne architektury?
<Caemyr> "VirtualBox is a powerful x86 and AMD64/Intel64 virtualization product for enterprise as well as home use."
<tomasz_> ok ok :) juz wiem dzieki :D
<kenay> Miałbym pytanie czy są, jakieś wersje linuxa na telefon?
<tomasz_> no sa :)
<swistak35> Android ^^
<tomasz_> hehe
<tomasz_> no np :D
<kenay> Chciałem się upewnić
<kenay> :)
<kenay> Ale koniecznie muszę mieć Symbiana na telefonie?
<tomasz_> symbian nie jest zly :)
<kenay> Nie wiem, jak to działa na komórkach...
<tomasz_> ale jak chcesz linuxa to lepiej kup model gdzie smiga android i wrzuc ubuntu
<Kwpolska> tomasz_: wrzuc ubuntu? lolwut
<Kwpolska> tomasz_: android jest swietny. ubuntu nie.
<tomasz_> a co wrzoc ? :D
<tomasz_> ubuntu jest dobre
<kenay> Więc, co byś mógł Kwpolska mi proponować?
<Kwpolska> kenay: telefon z andriodem
<tomasz_> co prawda to jest troche przerobiony android ale zawsze :D
<Kwpolska> tomasz_: ubu na komorki nie ma.
<Kwpolska> tomasz_: ubu jest najgorszym distro swiata.
<tomasz_> ubu rzadzi ;)
<kenay> Coś słyszałem o OpenSuse...
<Kwpolska> kenay: androidem*
<Kwpolska> tomasz_: noob.
<Kwpolska> kenay: ssie.
<tomasz_> ubu wymiata jak narazie z linuxow co mialem :D
<kenay> ?
<tomasz_> i kazdy chwali co mu wgralem
<Kwpolska> kenay: na komórki to android. na pecety to inne distro
<Kwpolska> tomasz_: arch. fedora. poszukaj i sie pobaw. i sie naucz linuksow.
<tomasz_> ale po co :D
<tomasz_> mi chodzi o szybkosc i wygode :)
<kenay> Teoretycznie najtrudniejszy jest Debian
<tomasz_> no i niezawodnosc :)
<tomasz_> ubu rzadzi :) w porownaniu z win7
<swistak35> kenay: kto ci takich głupot naopowiadał?
<Kwpolska> tomasz_: sie nie znasz
<Kwpolska> kenay: najtrudniejsze to jest gentoo
<kenay> Nauczyciel od systemów operacyjnych
<Kwpolska> tomasz_: arch w porownaniu do ubu wymiata
<Kwpolska> kenay: haha
<tomasz_> Kwpolska,  sie znam to co sie liczy w systemie ;) na zabawy glebsze nie mam czasu tez :D
<swistak35> głupota, Debian jest łatwy : )
<Kwpolska> kenay: nie sluchaj takich idiotow
<kenay> A, wiesz on i tak mało wie;)
<swistak35> ubuntu jest w miare ok, nie każdemu chce się bawić
<tomasz_> ubu to jest to ! i tak mi sie wlasnie widzi system
<Kwpolska> kenay: gentoo to jest trudne. LFS. arch troche. debian wcale.
<tomasz_> laduje sie kilka sekund
<Kwpolska> tomasz_: a arch to !!!.
<tomasz_> programy tez sie odpalaja od razu
<Kwpolska> tomasz_: WYJDZ.
<tomasz_> jest centrum softu
<swistak35> suseł i mandriva sux, ludzie od tych systemów w ogóle się nie udzielają, chyba sie w szafach pozamykali bez internetu i tak siedza
<tomasz_> klikam instaluje sie i mam program
<tomasz_> wszystko pod reka
<tomasz_> kadu, skype wszystko dziala od razu
<tomasz_> nawet kamerka mi chodzi bez sterow
<Kwpolska> tomasz_: stery sa. ale wbudowane.
<tomasz_> virtualbox smiga super bo ubu jest szybkie i malozerne w zasoby
<tomasz_> ogolnei system swietny
<kenay> swistak35: Akurat uczymy się na OpenSuse tylko ja jestem jakiś dziwny bo mam UBUNTU i chyba jednak chyba jestem przyzwyczajony do aplikacji GTK+
<tomasz_> ubu rzadzi
<tomasz_> i oby tak dalej
<Kwpolska> tomasz_: nie rzadzi.
<Kwpolska> kenay: arch ftw
<tomasz_> arch jak samam mowi jest archaiczny
<Kwpolska> tomasz_: WYJDZ.
<tomasz_> hehe
<swistak35> uhm, nie jest
<Kwpolska> tomasz_: arch nie jest archaiczny. sa nowsze paczki niz w jebu.
<tomasz_> ubu ubu nikt nie powie mi ze nie jest super !!
<Kwpolska> tomasz_: trzeba ciut wiecej wiedziec, zeby go uzywac. Idiot-proof to sie nazywa.
<swistak35> arch jest ok, debian jest ok, co kto woli
<swistak35> ubuntu jest fajny jak sie nic nie chce robic
<swistak35> a gentoo, jak sie nie ma co robic : P
<Kwpolska> a lfs dla idiotow
 * Kwpolska se idzie.
<kenay> Trochę się zgodzę z Kwpolska ponieważ UBUNTU jest uproszczony o te Centrum oprogramowania ubuntu. Nie mam pojęcia, jak w innych dystrybucjach przynajmniej w OpenSuse nie mogłem tego znalezc
<tomasz_> kenay a uproszczenie jest wada hmm
<tomasz_> system ma byc prosty szybki i niezawodny o !
<kenay> Jedni będą instalować z terminala inni poprzec te Centrum.
<tomasz_> noo nie widze nic zlego
<kenay> Nie napisałem, że jest to wada
<tomasz_> ubuntu to nadal linux mozna w nim grzebac ile sie chce
<kenay> No ale wiecie zawsze można "bajerować" gimnazjalistki chyba głównie, że sie instaluje czy wyszukuje pakiety lub kernel'e poprzez terminal ;)
<tomasz_> lol
<kenay> odinstalowuje kernele*
<tomasz_> ja tam bajeruje fura :D
<tomasz_> powien kernel to jedynie jak jest biegla a angielskiego sie zasmieje i powie Ty zboku :D
<kenay> No to w zależności, jak to, kto rozumie
<tomasz_> no wiadomo ;)
<kenay> słowo kernel
<tomasz_> ja nie znam zadnej dupy co by wiedziala ah , moze jak bym na infie byl to moze heh
<kenay> Nie rozumiem
<tomasz_> no co by wiedziala co to kernel i linux ;)
<tomasz_> a co do systemu to powtarzam prostota , szybkosc , stabilnosc, a reszta to zalezy od dostepnego softu
<tomasz_> ew mozliwosci konfiguracji jeszcze
<tomasz_> czyli - ubuntu idealnie pasuje do opisu ;)
<kenay> Być może
<tomasz_> radio tray swietna aplikacja :)
<tomasz_> uzywa ktos ?
<tomasz_> blender mi tez duzo szybciej chodzi niz pod win7
<kenay> Tak to się zgadza
<tomasz_> no i mozna duzo wiecej ramu przeznaczyc na soft
<kenay> Dokładnie
<tomasz_> a wie ktos gdzie siedzi na dysku radio tray ??
<tomasz_> bo w home go nie mam
<kenay> Teraz już dokładnie nie pamiętam
<kenay> chyba w usr
<Mat_Matan> mati75: siemka miszczu, uploadowałeś już lubu 10.10? :]
<swistak35> tomasz_: apt-file ci wyświetla info o wszystkich plikach zainstalowanych przez paczkę : )
<kenay> swistak35: Będe musiał to zapisać :)
<tomasz_> ooo
<tomasz_> usr/share/radiotray heh
<kenay> Mnie uczyli, że takie oto pliki są w usr/
<Enlik> Siedzi w różnych katalogach.
<tomasz_> hmm tlyko ze tam sa domyslne ustawienia
<Enlik> dpkg -L <pakiet> lub przez Synaptic, o ile jeszcze jest w Ubuntu
<tomasz_> wiec to jeszcze nie to
<tomasz_> synaptic jest ;)
<tomasz_> instaluje apt-file :D
<tomasz_> 30mb mi sciaga pakietow heh
<Enlik> To samo masz na packages.ubuntu.com ;>
<kenay> dpkg -L faktycznie dobrze się sprawdza
<tomasz_> dobre
<tomasz_> to apt-file
<tomasz_> apt-file find radiotray
<tomasz_> i wszystko mam jak na talerzu  podane heh
<tomasz_> a do czego folder pyshared ?
<Kwpolska> 21:24 < tomasz_> a wie ktos gdzie siedzi na dysku radio tray ??
<Kwpolska> w usr jak wszystko
<Kwpolska> tomasz_: od pythona?
<tomasz_> a tam moze byc plik z konfiguracja ?
<Kwpolska> tomasz_: /etc/
<Kwpolska> albo lokalnie
<swistak35> tomasz_: apt-file jest też fajny, żeby znaleźć jakiś plik i nie wiesz w jakiej paczce on siedzi
<tomasz_> no wiem
<swistak35> a to co on tyle pobierał, to bazę danych gdzie który plik siedzi : )
<tomasz_> ale wyswietlil  mi all i nie ma tam nic innego ciekawego heh
<tomasz_> same pytony skroty i plik uruchomienowy
<Kwpolska> /home/kwpolska/.local/share/radiotray/bookmarks.xml
<Kwpolska> /home/kwpolska/.local/share/radiotray/config.xml
 * KiFka re
<Kwpolska> KiFka: o/
<kenay> Kwpolska: Skąd ty tyle wiesz?
<Kwpolska> kenay: mam doswiadczenie. od 2007 robie na linuksach
<tomasz_> ooo
<Kwpolska> tomasz_: ~/.local/share/radiotray moze cie zainteresowac
<tomasz_> Kwpolska,  no tam bylem
<kenay> Rozumiem.
<tomasz_> ale sa pliki domyslne bez moich ustaiwen
<Kwpolska> tomasz_: to sobie je tam dodaj
<tomasz_> dodalem stacje w programie
<Kwpolska> holy hell, XML
<tomasz_> chyba ze po zamkniecu sie update zrobi
<tomasz_> ale nie wiem czemu ten radiotray niezle mi kompa obciaza heh
<tomasz_> niby nic a sie tak zmula troche heh
<tomasz_> przyda sie reset heh
<tomasz_> a jest cos takiego jak szyfrowanie dysku w virtualboxie ??
<tomasz_> w ubuntu/virtualboxie podoba mi sie tez wykrywanie sprzetu USB
<Kwpolska> tomasz_: nie ma szyfrowania
<Caemyr> tomasz_: nie ootb
<Kwpolska> tomasz_: tzn. pliku nie, ale mozna jakos truecryptem czy czym
<tomasz_> albo na karte pamieci z szyfrowaniem heh
<tomasz_> a bawil sie kiedys ktos kablem usb/rs232 ??
<tomasz_> na windzie to czesto bluescreeny mi szly a tu  spokoj :D
<tomasz_> najwyzej wirtual wyleci heh
<Caemyr> jakie bluescreeny?
<Caemyr> i na jakiej windzie?
<jacekowski> Kwpolska: od 2007 to krotko
<jacekowski> Kwpolska: 10-11 lat ja juz
<kenay> Może i krótko ale chciałbym tyle wiedzieć
<jacekowski> Debian GNU/Linux 2.2 (a.k.a. Potato) was released on August 14th, 2000.
<jacekowski> to byla jedna z pierwszych dystrybucji ktorymi sie bawile
<jacekowski> bawilem*
<Caemyr> i pomyslec ze moglem suse odpalic w 1998
<Caemyr> ale na zlosc nie chcialo ruszyc na 286
<jacekowski> suse przed debianem uzywalem
<jacekowski> tomasz_: jaki to kabel dokladnie
<tomasz_> prolific
<jacekowski> tomasz_: bo ja mam kable na prolificach i na ftdi i nie mam problemow
<Caemyr> tak
<Caemyr> dziala
<Caemyr> PL-2303 mam
<jacekowski> ani win ani linux
<tomasz_> ja mialem wikse z programatorem
<jacekowski> no to standard
<Caemyr> prolific dobry jest bo ma stery do wszystkiego chyba
<jacekowski> ft232r i pl2303
<tomasz_> noo a pod virtualem smiga heh
<tomasz_> no ja mam pl2303
<jacekowski> chociaz ftdi sa szybsze
<tomasz_> mialem jeszcze jakis huge cos tam ale mi ktos podmienil i mam dwa prolify heh
<Caemyr> jacekowski: a do ilu pl2303 uciagnie?
<tomasz_> pewnie standard 9600
<Caemyr> nie ma mowy
<Caemyr> 115200 przynajmniej
<tomasz_> no mozliwe
<jacekowski> nie chodzi o predkosci takie
<jacekowski> chodzi o opoznienia ktore produkuje
<Caemyr> a
<jacekowski> w porownaniu do normalnego on board uarta
<tomasz_> niektore progzy do wrzucania softu ustawialy sobie wieksze predkosci jak juz sie skomunikowaly
<tomasz_> wsd np
<tomasz_> ten nowszy
<tomasz_> starszy sie czesto wieszal
<tomasz_> ale to do analoga devices uprockow
<tomasz_> kupilem sobie programator ale do AVR
<tomasz_> ale chyba moje usb w lapku nie obslugje go
<jacekowski> jaki?
<tomasz_> USAaps
<jacekowski> mkII?
<tomasz_> USBasp
<jacekowski> jak juz musisz to kupuj taniego klona jtagice
<tomasz_> ale mam wikse chyba z napieciami w usb
<tomasz_> na stacjonarce nie ma problemow dziala
<tomasz_> a u mnie na lapku czasem wykryje czasem nie pod ubuntu
<tomasz_> pod winda zawsze unknow device
<tomasz_> sie qwu heh
<tomasz_> bo mam tez pod LPT
<kenay> Ja już znikam. Miłej Nocy życzę
<tomasz_> i prolific tez pod lpt ale oba wtyki meskie :D:
<tomasz_> sprobuje jeszcze z hubem pod usb
<tomasz_> jacekowski,  a Ty jaki masz model na mysli ?
<jacekowski> www.atmel.com/dyn/resources/prod_documents/doc2562.pdf
<jacekowski> a najlepiej AVR ONE!
<tomasz_> no to to zlacze mam na plytce uniwersalnej
<tomasz_> a jest jtag-usb ?
<jacekowski> no sa tanie klony jtag ice
<jacekowski> pierwszej wersji
<tomasz_> oo
<tomasz_> tylko kwestia czy mi ruszy w usb
<tomasz_> bo mam jakies kijowe w lapku heh
<jacekowski> to ma opcje zasilania sie z targetu
<tomasz_> ten moj programtor pod usb to zasila nawet plytke uniwersalna
<tomasz_> chociaz nie powinien w sumie
<tomasz_> bo prad jednak spory moze isc
<jacekowski> powinien miec mozliwosc wybodu
<jacekowski> wyboru
<jacekowski> i lepsze programatory maja
<jacekowski> czy ma zasilac sie programator z targetu
<jacekowski> czy ma zasilac target
<jacekowski> czy target sobie programator sobie
<qermit> AVR to kupa
<jacekowski> sam zes kupa
<jacekowski> cos jeszcze chcesz powiedziec
<qermit> ze sa fajniejsze i tansze mikroprocki
<tomasz_> http://allegro.pl/nowosc-programator-isp-avr-usb-rohs-atmel-fv-i1329537858.html
<tomasz_> taki mam programator heh
<tomasz_> qermit,  a co to ma do rzeczy ?
<jacekowski> qermit: jakie
<tomasz_> qermit,  a ktore sa fajne ?
<jacekowski> masz pice z gownianym srodowiskiem
<qermit> heh za taka cene to mam ewalualke z 10 razy lepszym procesorem i debugerem odrazu
<jacekowski> i ograniczonym instruction setem
<jacekowski> masz bardzo fajne MSP430
<jacekowski> z niesamowicie gownianym srodowiskiem
<tomasz_> qermit ale mi chodzi o lepszy i tanszy
<tomasz_> a nie evele za free
<tomasz_> pewnie sa fpga itd one sa super i maja mozliwosci ale po co mi taki
<jacekowski> ja mam jeszcze http://focus.ti.com/docs/toolsw/folders/print/ez430-chronos.html?DCMP=Chronos&HQS=Other+OT+chronos
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/yl9z66v> (at focus.ti.com)
<jacekowski> http://www.ti.com/corp/docs/landing/mcu/index.htm?DCMP=MSP430&HQS=Tools+OT+ez430
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/dzkbt3> (at www.ti.com)
<jacekowski> o to
<tomasz_> oo chronos czytalem o tym zegarku EP
<tomasz_> w EP
<qermit> http://pl.farnell.com/stmicroelectronics/stm32vldiscovery/panel-ewaluacyjny-stm32vl-discovery/dp/1824325
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2wdalj2> (at pl.farnell.com)
<qermit> jacekowski: ^^ o tym mówie
<jacekowski> dobrze wiesz ze to zabawka
<qermit> podobnie jak avry
<tomasz_> i co to za mikrokontroler ?
<jacekowski> to bazowane na AVR
<jacekowski> arm
<qermit> z tym ze avr nigdzie nie jest prawie stosowany na swiecie
<tomasz_> a co to ma do rzeczy heh
<jacekowski> to masz jeszcze te msp430
<jacekowski> nawet fluke uzywa ich
<tomasz_> ja stosuje u siebie i juz :D
<jacekowski> fluke 87V uzywa msp430
<qermit> pewnie dlatego ze malo prądu żre
<jacekowski> moj 289 uzywa jakiegos ARMa
<jacekowski> i 6xR6 zuzywa w kilka dni
<jacekowski> ale to wielka maszyna jest
<tomasz_> z/w reset ;)
<tomasz> jestem :D
<tomasz> ja tam sie nastawilem na avr teraz heh
<tomasz> pozniej na fpga ale to jeszcze troche
<jacekowski> fpga to zupelnie inna klasa zabawy
<tomasz> jacekowski,  wiem ale tez niezbedna
<tomasz> jacekowski,  jesli chodzi chociazby o uklad generujacy obraz VGA
<qermit> tomasz: to sie uzywa dedykowanych bebechów
<qermit> za dolara
<tomasz> jakiego ?
<qermit> taniego najlepiej
<tomasz> lol
<tomasz> ale jakiego a nie taniego heh
<tomasz> w tanich gotowych latwo o podrobki ukladu
<tomasz> lepiej uzywac wlasnych
<qermit> taaa
<PushUpek> ktoś używa dd-wrt?
<tomasz> dd-wrt do czego ?
<jacekowski> avr wygeneruje vga bez problemu
<jacekowski> poza tym teraz sie dvi/hdmi uzywa
<jacekowski> sa gotowe serializery
<jacekowski> a nawet gotowe serializery z framebufferem
<PushUpek> tomasz, na routerze
<PushUpek> hmmm bo miałem opt na dysku zew, znaczy mam, i zresetowałem ustawienia
<PushUpek> i teraz jak wrócić do tego :P
<tomasz> jacekowski,  ale dalem tylko przyklad heh
<tomasz> atmega np nie wygeneruje
<jacekowski> wygeneruje
<tomasz> i mi chodzi o vga nie hdmi mimo ze nowsze jest
<tomasz> jacekowski,  o wzor tylko pelen obraz heh
<jacekowski> http://www.linusakesson.net/scene/craft/
<jacekowski> to sobie to obejrzyj
<jacekowski> jeden avr i troche pasywow
<tomasz> dobre
<qermit> stare jak świat
<tomasz> hehe nie widzialem;)
<tomasz> a sa jakies inne przyklady z mozliwoscia wyswietlenia dowolnej grafiki na VGA ?
<jacekowski> duzo
<jacekowski> na google
<tomasz> heh
<tomasz> no ale jedno z glownych ograniczen to pamiec takiej atmegi
<tomasz> jakies wzory czy tam minimalne teksty mozna wyswietlic ale gorzej z dokladnym obrazem co do piksela
<tomasz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tf4ZGHv66xc
<tomasz> a tu jest przyklad z atmega i fpga
<tomasz> tylko skad wskaznik myszki na monitorze heh
<tomasz> nawet mialem kiedys pomysl walasnie zrobic swoj mini komp ale nie bylo kiedy ;)
<Wizard> czesc
<jacekowski> http://room-303.com/blog/2010/11/24/o-dhl-i-najdrozszych-koszulkach-na-swiecie/
<jacekowski> a u nas w UK to DHL sam placi i sie potem okazuje ze trzeba doplacac przy odbiorze
<Wizard> spia wszyscy
<Wizard> fakt, jutro mama do szkoly obudzi
<frimer> ;]
<frimer> albo zona do roboty
<airells> [; zimno za oknem
 * Wizard wlasnie zaoral windows (wot, kaprys mialem, zeby se zrobic) i postawil normalny system
<frimer> airells: no ja niedawno w aucie skrobalem szyby ;/
<Wizard> brr, wlasnie, trzeba 5 minut wczesniej budzik nastawiac
<airells> vw chwalil sie, ze opracowal szybe, ktora do -20 ma byc ladniutka
<Wizard> ale ja tam lubie zime
<Wizard> i mam nowy akulumator ;P
<frimer> hehe
<frimer> airells: byc moze
<airells> jak jezdze benzyna to jeszcze nie taka bieda, ale diesel zanim nagrzeje w srodku to brr czuc ze sie zyje
<Wizard> airells: przy -20 rok temu to moja cosa miala lod, ktory trza bylo skuwac
<Wizard> a po 3 tygodniach mrozow, jak przyszla troche odwilz, to 30 kilo tafli lodu zdjalem z dachu
<Wizard> :P
<airells> i w tym kupe soli, ktora wdarla sie w lakier :)
<Wizard> ta, i teraz mam kabrio
<Wizard> pkg_add -r wmii
<Wizard> naaaah
<Wizard> cholerny focus on mouse :/
<Wizard> dobra, nie chce mi sie tego doprowadzac do uzytecznosci
<Wizard> narta
<kklimonda> jacekowski: dobre
<Enlik> first
<tomasz> ah  przetestowalem oby dwa kabelki prolific 2303 i jeden dziala z miernikiem a drugi nie heh
<tomasz> oczywiscie przez VBoxa
<jacekowski> moj kabelek do miernika
<jacekowski> od fluke jest bazowany na
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> nie pamietam
<jacekowski> ftdi
<tomasz> a te prolific na czym sa ?
<tomasz> pewnie kazdy inny heh
<jacekowski> na prolificach
<tomasz> niby dwa identyczne a drugi nie dal rady heh
<tomasz> i to tylko transmisja wyslij odbierz heh
<tomasz> i predkosc 1200
<jacekowski> 1.2C na dworze
<Stirlitz> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/what-e-mail-app-do-you-use-poll-results/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+d0od+(Omg!+Ubuntu!)
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/395amuk> (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<Stirlitz> idzie nowe
<jacekowski> ?
<jacekowski> ja uzywam outlooka i opera mail
<jacekowski> i browser based
<Stirlitz> niedługo nikt nie będzie widział co to mail
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, akurat opera mail ssie, outlook od zdaje sie 2003 jest ok
<jacekowski> nie ssie
<jacekowski> mi sie wlasnie prostota tego podoba
<jacekowski> i szukanie ktore nie ssie tak jak w outlooku
<Stirlitz> thunderbird obydwa bije, no coż
<jacekowski> thunderbird jest krowiasty
<jacekowski> a outlooka uzywam ze wzgledu na sync do zimbry a z zimbry do telefonu
<jacekowski> bo nowa zimbra ladnie kompatybilna z MfE na n900
<jacekowski> starsza cos dziwnie robila maile wiec maile mialem po imapie
<Stirlitz> i po to ci zimbra?
<jacekowski> ale teraz ladnie activesync
<jacekowski> on, OTA sync kontaktow, maili, kalendarza
<jacekowski> do dwoch laptopow i telefonu
<tomasz> a wie ktos gdzie sa ikony do wyboru ? dla skrotow w ubuntu ?
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: mam ramu tyle ze sobie moge kombajn odpalic
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: i mam gotowe, z ladnym webmailem zamiast sie bawic w skladanie z czesci
<Stirlitz>  /usr/shar/icons tudiez w /usr/share/pixmaps
<tomasz> oo dzieki
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, ja cię rozumiem ale to nie jest rozwiazanie dla 100 klientów w Polsce
<jacekowski> a zimbre zaczalem uzywac w czasach jak to byl jedyny soft ktory sie potrafil z iphone synchronizowac
<jacekowski> na linuxa
<jacekowski> temperatura leci w dol
<jacekowski> juz do 0.8C doszlo
<Stirlitz> poza tym zdaje sie horde to wszystko umie
<Stirlitz> u mnie -5
<tomasz> sciagnalem foxit readera do pdf i ma problem z zainstalowaniem sie heh
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: hmm, jak ostatnio patrzalem na horde to nie umialo
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, jak ja ostatnio patrzyłem to umiało
<jacekowski> no ja ostatnio patrzylem 2 lata temu
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, ale jak by firme bylo stac to wolalbym zimbre
<jacekowski> no, rok temu to zaimplementowali
<jacekowski> na podstawie implementacji w zimbrze
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: wez pirata
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: a zimbra nie jest taka droga
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: po telefonie do nich mi zaproponowali bardzo dobra cene
<Stirlitz> nigdy, poza tym dałem se rade
<jacekowski> jest jeszcze scalix
<jacekowski> ktory ma darmowa w pelni funkcjonalna wersje
<jacekowski> z ograniczeniem ilosci kont z pelna synchronizacja
<Stirlitz> oh ja tu potzrebuje 100 skrzynek, poradziłem sobie
<jacekowski> ale na to tez mam haka
<jacekowski> bo to tylko sprawdza przy zakladaniu kont
<jacekowski> a
<jacekowski> a potem mozna w ldapie recznie modyfikowac konto
<jacekowski> ale coz, jak tam chcesz
<tomasz> ubuntu ma problem z foxit readerem ?
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> to jest program na windowsa
<tomasz> no ale jest wersja na linuxa tez
<tomasz> tylko ze instaluje i nic sie nie dzieje heh
<tomasz> sudo dpkg -i FoxitReader_1.1.0_i386.deb
<tomasz> (Odczytywanie bazy danych ... 227336 plików i katalogów obecnie zainstalowanych.)
<tomasz> Przygotowanie do zastąpienia foxitreader 1.1-0 (wykorzystując FoxitReader_1.1.0_i386.deb) ...
<tomasz> Rozpakowanie pakietu zastępującego foxitreader ...
<tomasz> Konfigurowanie foxitreader (1.1-0) ...
<tomasz> Przetwarzanie wyzwalaczy dla python-gmenu...
<tomasz> Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/desktop.pl_PL.utf8.cache...
<tomasz> Przetwarzanie wyzwalaczy dla desktop-file-utils...
<tomasz> Przetwarzanie wyzwalaczy dla python-support...
<Stirlitz> ja licze ze za 2 lata se w ubuntu bedzie mozna taka zimbrę kupić
<Stirlitz> w sensie ze klikasz i działa
<tomasz> i nie tworzy mi folderu
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: tzn. jak masz na mysli?
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: a bo ja wiem, vmware teraz ich kupilo
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: oni raczej beda gotowe vm sprzedawac
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, w sensie ze jak maja teraz zarzadzanie serwerami
<Stirlitz> widziałeś?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> ubu one?
<jacekowski> to?
<Stirlitz> e no co ty
<jacekowski> odpale se na vmware i zobacze
<jacekowski> mam jeszcze troche miejsca na testowym klastrze
<jacekowski> hmm, cieplej sie robi
<jacekowski> 1.2C znowu
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/ubuntu-advantage/landscape
<tomasz> u mnie -2 lol
<tomasz> http://mirrors.foxitsoftware.com/pub/foxit/reader/desktop/linux/1.x/1.1/enu/FoxitReader_1.1.0_i386.deb
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2fgxlzw> (at mirrors.foxitsoftware.com)
<jacekowski> nie wiem na ile ta termopara ma powtarzalnosc pomiaru
<tomasz> zobaczcie to
<tomasz> i nie wiem w czym problem ah
<jacekowski> bo to w sumie taka z zakresem do 1000C
<jacekowski> i 0.5% bledem
<Stirlitz> tomasz, a w czym problem, działa, ale lepiej działa evince
<tomasz> no wlasnie nie dziala
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: hmm, cos w stylu AD?
<tomasz> ani 1.1 ani 1.0.1 nie chcemi sie zainstalowac
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, tylko ze wiecej
<jacekowski> tzn. co wiecej?
<Stirlitz> chocby to, http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/ubuntu-advantage/landscape/cloud-management
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/28rwoeu> (at www.canonical.com)
<kklimonda> tomasz: najwyraźniej nie została przygotowana dla nowszych wersji ubuntu - z tego co pamiętam nie aktualizowano paczki półtora roku?
<tomasz> yhmmm szkoda
<tomasz> myslalem ze kazdy deb idzie instalnac
<kklimonda> jacekowski: landscape to zarówno więcej jak i mniej niż AD ;)
<MRLX> mi na ubu 10.10 poszłą ta paczka i normalnie sie uruchamia :)
<tomasz> to ten evince dobry ?
<kklimonda> tomasz: wymaga to minimalnego nakładu pracy.
<kklimonda> tomasz: wystarczający
<tomasz> MRLX mi tez poszlo ale nie tworzy programu
<Stirlitz> tomasz, poza tym linuksowa wersja nie jest warta instalacjiu
<Stirlitz> instalacji
<jacekowski> szkoda ze nie zrobia tego kompatybilnego z AD
<jacekowski> chociaz czesciowo
<kklimonda> jacekowski: ludzie z samby od lat próbują AD z windowsa 2k czy tam 2k3 zaimplementować ;)
<kklimonda> nawet po tym jak dokumentację wyrwali MS to i tak idzie powoli.
<tomasz> no mam evience juz w ubuntu widze
<jacekowski> 1.5C tera
<tomasz> AD a co to ?
<kklimonda> active directory
<jacekowski> kklimonda: microsoftowi zajelo kilka lat i dalej rozwiajaja
<tomasz> i co to daje to AD ?
<jacekowski> ale w sumie AD jest proste
<jacekowski> to wszystko potem co bazuje na AD to jest zabawa
<kklimonda> jacekowski: najwyraźniej ma dość kruczków, że jest to trudno dobrze zaimplementować
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, to napisz swoja sambę, zarobisz napewno
<kklimonda> ogólnie chyba wszystkie technologie na których AD jest bazowane są dla Linuksa bo co tam jest? LDAP, Kerberos, DNS..
<Stirlitz> przy czym zostaniesz pozwany za kazirodztwo
<jacekowski> nom
<jacekowski> tylko ze potem wyciagasz z tego LDAPa jakies dane
<jacekowski> i trzeba je jakos zinterpretowac
<kklimonda> jacekowski: no i to jest trudne :)
<jacekowski> bo tu konfigurajca DNSa jest
<jacekowski> a obok jest DHCP
<jacekowski> a obok userzy
<kklimonda> mhm
<jacekowski> kawalek dalej group policy i security policy
<Stirlitz> no i do tego momentu jest prosto
<jacekowski> caly konfig exchange
<jacekowski> jeszcze DFS ( tego samba nie umie )
<jacekowski> i FRS tez samba nie umie
<tomasz> nikt nie mowil ze bedzie prosto :D
<kklimonda> jacekowski: samba4 to w ogóle potrafi sporo
<NightWish`> ooo, a jednak ten kanal nie idluje ;d
<kklimonda> (ale i tak jest ciągle w fazie alpha)
<jacekowski> kklimonda: no, microsoft jednak mial lata i stado developerow
<jacekowski> r
<kklimonda> jacekowski: najśmieszniejsze jest to, że z drugiej strony powstaję projekty w stylu FreeIPA które są czymś w stylu AD ale dla linuksa ;)
<jacekowski> znany problem z linuxowem
<kklimonda> więc nagle się może okazać, że jak ktoś chce mieć w jednej sieci windowsy i linuksy i wszystko to w jednej "domenie" to będzie trzeba rzeźbić tyle samo co teraz albo i więcej ;)
<jacekowski> a tak w ogole
<jacekowski> jeszcze tylko miesiac to doctor who christmas special
<kklimonda> hmm.. tylko ;/
<kklimonda> no nic - przeleci
<jacekowski> no rok temu byl ostatni
<kklimonda> no ale była cała seria w tym roku <3
<jacekowski> z amy pond
<kklimonda> hyhy
<jacekowski> i nowy sezon torchwood tez bedzie
<tomasz> a  nautilius proces musi byc wlaczony ?
<jacekowski> kklimonda: mi sie jakos taki polnocny akcent podoba
<kklimonda> jacekowski: mi strasznie
<jacekowski> cockney jest paskudny
<jacekowski> a bylem ostatnio w sheffield
<jacekowski> i to juz tam slychac inny akcent
<jacekowski> nie taki szkocki jeszcze
<jacekowski> ale juz nie to co tutaj na poludniu
#ubuntu-pl 2010-11-26
<tomasz> ehh
<tomasz> a co zrobic jak nic nie mam wlaczone a nie moge odmontowac partycji windows
<tomasz> ze niby python jej uzywa
<szymon_g> witam
<tomasz> ??
<jacekowski> ale musze sobie na 2011 proms jak beda z doctorem who pojs
<jacekowski> pojsc
<tomasz> Wolumin jest zajety
<jacekowski> szymon_g: witaj
<jacekowski> szymon_g: jak tam u ciebie?
<tomasz> python  /usr/bin/python/usr/sbin/aptd
<tomasz> ??
<jacekowski> szymon_g: u mnie 2.4C ale spadlo nawet do 0.8 przed chwila
<jacekowski> kolo 23:20
<tomasz> jacekowski,  wiesz o co chodzi ??
<szymon_g> cze jacekowski
<szymon_g> u mnie przymrozek byl dzisiaj, z 0.5 cm sniegu napadalo :)
<jacekowski> no snieg tez padal
<jacekowski> i szyby zamrozilo w wozie
<jacekowski> ale teraz patrze na temperature
<NightWish`> o
<NightWish`> wreszcie rozmawiacie o czyms innym ;)
<tomasz> halooo
<jacekowski> i niestety wyglada na to ze bede musial wstac wczesniej
<tomasz> NightWish`,  wisz moze ?
<NightWish`> mialam to ostatnio
<NightWish`> ale hmmm z samego tty nie probowales odmontować?
<tomasz> noo tylko normalnie
<tomasz> a prcesu nie moge zabic
<NightWish`> ja pamietam ze po resecie jak nie dotykalam w ogole partycji tylko sie z nia bawilam w konsoli to dawala sie odmontowac
<NightWish`> bo tak to pyton cos chcial
<NightWish`> a dokladniej to ze byla podpieta
<tomasz> ok zrobie reset i wracam heh
<tomasz> moze blad zrobilem ze zainstalowalem paczke z windowsowej partycji
<tomasz> z/w
<NightWish`> ale wedz z samego tty..
<NightWish`> ale pewnie to tez mu pomoze
<tomasz> oki
<tomasz> samo sie odmontowalo heh
<tomasz> a wie ktos jak przelaczyc na pierwszy ekran w czasie jak sie ladowal linux ??
<tomasz> bo tam mam troche tez smieci jakichs?
<NightWish`> alt f1 czy co takiego
<NightWish`> jeny
<NightWish`> czlowieku
<NightWish`> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=jak+prz%C5%82%C4%85cza%C4%87+konsole
<NightWish`> to nawet ja blondi wiem ;]
<szymon_g> alt ctrl f1 jesli spod xow (i xy nie sa na pierwszej konsoli)
<NightWish`> a.
<NightWish`> ja myslalam ze o takie zwykle mu chodzilo
<NightWish`> ale to gógle są
<NightWish`> idzie zima
<NightWish`> pora nauczyc sie korzystac ;)
<tomasz> hehe
<tomasz> no mam ubuntu nie wymagaj za wiele :)
<tomasz> hmm
<tomasz> ale tam mam tylko tty1 i nic ciekawego nie jest napisane
<tomasz> tylko trzy linijki sa a jak mi sie ubuntu laduje to pol ekrany smieci wywala heh
<tomasz> z problemami
<tomasz> NightWish`,  ?? ;)
<NightWish`> tomasz: ja tez mam ubuntu
<NightWish`> a pomagaja mi ludzie co gentoo maja najczesciej ;d
<NightWish`> tomasz: przykro mi po tak zdawkowej opowieści powiedzieć o co moze chodzic
<tomasz> NightWish`,  no chce poprostu te problemy usunac ;)
<tomasz> NightWish`,  jak sie laduje ubuntu to wywala na poczatku troche rzeczy co robi i co nie poszlo heh
<NightWish`> no to masz cos takiego
<NightWish`> System -> Administracja -> Przeglądarka dzienników systemowych
<NightWish`> i tam mozesz z ostatniego bootowania to przejrzeć
<NightWish`> pokopiowac bledy na google
<NightWish`> i zobaczyc jak ludzie je rozwiazali :)
<tomasz> oo dzieki :)
<NightWish`> nie ma problemu
 * szymon_g sie zastanawia, czy /a w zasadzie: jak/ da sie skonfigurowac kompa na ktorym sa 3 dyski (2 w raid1 + jeden wolny, nieuzywany) tak by w przypadku padu jednego z dyskow w macierzy automatycznie sie odbudowala ona na zapasowym dysku /tak by znowu byly 2 uzywane/ :|
<szymon_g> bawil sie ktos czyms takim?
<tomasz> aaa
<tomasz> a da sie tak ?
<tomasz> w razie awarii bys musial zrobic kopie dobrego dysku pewnie
<tomasz> bo na 3 na raz chyba nie zapiszesz tego samego
<tomasz> bo na 2 pewnie sprzetowo hmm
<tomasz> nie wiem nie znam sie heh ;)
<szymon_g> no, 2 na softraidzie (mdraid), mirror. trzeci na wypadek gdy ktorys z dwoch sie zepsuje
<szymon_g> system wykrywa ze jeden z dyskow w macierzy jest kaput, i automatycznie zaczyna odbudowywac ja na trzecim dysku.
<tomasz> no jak na soft to nie da rady zrobic 1-2 i 2-3 np ?
<tomasz> jak awaria to wtedy 2-3 albo 1-3
<tomasz> bo odbudowanie to pewnie by przymulilo niezle dysk
<szymon_g> tak, tylko ze wtedy zapisywe sa dane na 3 dyski jednoczesnie (o ile dobrze zrozumialem)
<tomasz> no tak
<szymon_g> takie cos toby zamulalo kompa caly czas (jak mniemam; napewno mocniej niz zapisywanie na 2)
<tomasz> w razie awarii by musial byc reset kopiowane danych na dysk 3 i dopiero odpalenie
<szymon_g> nie, mi chodzi by wszystko sie dzialo w czasie dzialania kompa
<tomasz> ew co godz uaktualneinie dysku 3
<tomasz> wtedy w czasie awarii szybciej by to psozlo
<tomasz> poszlo
<tomasz> zalezy ile zmian by bylo na dysk?
<tomasz> nowych danych itp
<tomasz> tylko to sie pluje z logika takiego raidu 2 dyski
<tomasz> bys musial uzyc z 4 dyskami heh
<tomasz> ale to w sumie tez bez sensu heh
<tomasz> ogolnie to logika taka pada 1 z 2 dyskow i chodzi na jednym, a drugi musi systematyczne zgrywac sobie dane
<tomasz> powiedzmy z 10% obciazenia d obrego dysku
<tomasz> prawdopodobienstwo ze padnie 2 dysk jest male
<tomasz> wiec jest czas zeby odbudowac i nie przymulic systemu
<tomasz> gdy sie zawartosc zrowna to wtedy raid na dwa
<tomasz> no nie wiem moze jest raid na 3 dyski ;)
<tomasz> ni ide w kime !!
<tomasz> dzieki za pomoc
<tomasz> narazie
<NightWish`> typowy uzyszkodnik.. ;d
<PushUpek> dobrze, że szkodzi samemu sobie ;d
<NightWish`> szkodzi?
<NightWish`> bo mi sie czytac nie chcialo co on pial
<PushUpek> ja przeczytałem tylko 'narazie' ;d
<MRLX> ja czytałem ale i tak nie zrozumiałem... ;D
 * PushUpek o tej godzinie tylko porno zrozumie
<NightWish`> ;D
 * NightWish` ma juz dosc uzerania sie z uzyszkodnikami
<PushUpek> ;D
<PushUpek> ubij ich :D
<NightWish`> no dalam jedno dozywocie i jedno pol roku ;D
<NightWish`> ale w pelni zasluzone
<PushUpek> za każdy znak dożywocie powinno być ;p
 * PushUpek zastanawia się co sobie puścić żeby zabić nocną niszę
<szymon_g> https://raid.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Hotplug kurde, jak ja kocham niedokonczona dokumentacje... (tak, wiem, lepsze to niz zadna)
<PushUpek> szymon_g, większość dokumentacji OS jest gówno warta :P
<PushUpek> bo albo nieaktualna, albo niekompletna :D
<MRLX> jest znana dokładna data wyjścia Gnome 3?
<PushUpek> marzec/kwiecień 2011?
<MRLX> czyli jest znana niezbyt dokładna :D
<PushUpek> co za różnica?:P
<szymon_g> http://www.wykop.pl/link/536831/zombie-krowa-18/ widzieliscie toto :)?
<szymon_g> jakos zglodnialem teraz...
<PushUpek> loool
<PushUpek> fajna krówka :D
<szymon_g> :)
<PushUpek> dobra, teraz to i ja bym zjadł hamburgera :/
 * NightWish` dzisiaj miala pizze
<harcesz> ktoś wspomniał o pizzy?
 * PushUpek miał dzisiaj piwaaa
<PushUpek> ;D
<NightWish`> ja winko
<NightWish`> i chyba pora isc spac
<PushUpek> a tam pora
<MRLX> młoda godzina jest :D
<PushUpek> kurde popracować jeszcze muszę :(
<NightWish`> ja pracy na dzisiaj mowie koniec
 * PushUpek zdecydowanie nie lubi kaca nocą...
<NightWish`> to idz spac
<NightWish`> ja znikam
<NightWish`> gdyz trzeba sie wyspac :)
<szymon_g> narka NightWish`
<PushUpek> noc NightWish` :P
<NightWish`> wzajemnie Wam samce :)
<maf2> jest ktoś jeszcze ?:)
<maf2> czy wszyscy śpią śpiochy ?:)
<PushUpek> nie ma :P
<maf2> Mam pytanie .Czy jest jakiś sposób żeby wypisać listę dowiązań symbolicznych i twardych do danego pliku w całym systemie ?
<maf2> PushUpek :  PushUpek jest :)
<maf2> cisza :P
<PushUpek> obstawiałbym na, man find :P
<maf2> czyli findem trzeba cał ydysk przeszukać tak .:)
<maf2> właśnie myślałem o czymś takim find -lname i nazwa pliku
<maf2> muszę potestować
<szymon_g> zegnam
<maf2> pa
<maf2> a polazł za szybko :P
<PushUpek> ;D
<PushUpek> szybki bill ;P
<maf2> o jakiś nocny marek wpadł do nas :P
<PushUpek> pewnie bot ;D
<maf2> CzołgistaxD
<PushUpek> pancerny :P
<maf2> znaczy Czołgist1
<maf2> Czołgista już był
<maf2> XD
<maf2> to jakiś irc zrbojeniowy
<PushUpek> zaraz szarik przyjdzie
<MRLX> jak wyznaczyć aktualizacje tylko 1 pakietu?
<maf2> MRLX: menadzer aktualizacji i zaznaczasz. chyba że z konsoli koniecznie chcesz to mów.
<MRLX> aha. dzięki ;)
<maf2> MRLX: ja znikam pa :)
<Mat_Matan> bry
<Mat_Matan> mati75: ja porzucam mixowanie xubuntu, za słabizna net mam (trzeba do orangutana zadzwonić) :/
<Mat_Matan> DL 3,0 KB/s UL 1,5 KB/s -.-
<mati75> oho
<shpaq> mornin'
<lotharek> cześć
<teso> hi
<bt4> witam
<lisu> re
<ChaosEngine> re
 * KiFka hi
<bt4> hi
<KiFka> ehh 4h w tyrce a mam juz serdecznie dosc
<bt4> ;/
<bt4> a ja lece zaraz chyba spac ;/
<KiFka> do tego szefowa stara sie wyprowadzic mnie skutecznie z rownowagi
<lisu> moje kondolencje
<KiFka> stara szabraka!
<KiFka> > : F
<Tyczek> Playing: ATB - Dedicated - You're Not Alone - (994 kbps) (FLAC)
<bt4> KiFka, a Ty w jakiej branzy pracujesz w de
<KiFka> it
<bt4> a
<KiFka> moj dzisiejszy poziom cierpliwosci dla debili = 0
<KiFka> Tyczek: .... czesc
<lisu> KiFka: while ($debil >=1) {$poziom_cierpliwosci--; if ($poziom_cierpliwosci == '0) echo 'You need a break'; else echo 'k*r*a m*ć';}
<KiFka> a popos
<KiFka> ide na jakis obiad
<KiFka> bbl
<lisu> smacznego
<bt4> smacznego
 * bt4 poszedł się kimnąć
<Tyczek> KiFka, o/
<tomasz_> witam mam pytanie
<tomasz_> jak to jest ze mam kadu wylaczone, a widze ze w tle python laczy mi sie z serwerem gadu gadu ??
<tomasz_> trojan jakis ?
<tomasz_> ok juz chyba wiem ;)
<dpiwowarski> dobry
<tomasz_> eloo
<dpiwowarski> posiadam ubuntu 10.04, po ostatnim update`cie jajka do 2.6.32-26 zaczely sie problemy z trzaskami z glosnikow
<fi9o> Sprobowalbym downgrade jajka.
<dpiwowarski> nikt z was nie zaobserwowal czegos podobnego?
<kklimonda> dpiwowarski: będąc na nowym kernel wpisz ubuntu-bug linux
<kklimonda> dpiwowarski: i zgłoś na LP a następnie cofnij się do poprzedniej wersji
<kklimonda> (cofnij == załaduj)
<tomasz_> nie
<tomasz_> a jaki komp ???
<dpiwowarski> kklimonda: done
<dpiwowarski> Realtek ALC662
<tomasz_> a jaka plyta glowna ?
<Tyczek> A może wycisz PCM trochę?
<Tyczek> I bydzie po sprawie.
<dpiwowarski> robie restart, wracam do poprzedniego jajka
<tomasz_> a nie masz do wyboru ?
<dpiwowarski> tomasz_: co masz na mysli?
<tomasz_> no bardziej jaki sprzet
<tomasz_> nie zawsze to zalezy od karty jak sa trzaski
<dpiwowarski> gigabyte GA-G31M-S2L
<dpiwowarski> integra
<dpiwowarski> dobra, strzelam restart
<tomasz_> a jakie masz zuzycie procka :D
<NightWish`> hm
<NightWish`> napsulam :(
<tomasz_> NightWish`,  ;)
<NightWish`> :)
<dpiwowarski> to jednak cos u mnie, moze jakies przepiecie
<dpiwowarski> to samo nadal
<tomasz_> hmmm
<tomasz_> moze cos sie skopalo
<tomasz_> ja mialem wikse z wifi heh
<tomasz_> zaczela mi mrugac dioda od zalaczonego wifi
<tomasz_> a tylko przekladalem dysk dwa razy heh
<tomasz_> i pod kazdym linuxem mrygalo
<tomasz_> ale znalazlem przyczyne :D
<tomasz_> NightWish`,  a Ty uzywasz Radio Tray ??
<NightWish`> nie
<NightWish`> nie uzywam
<tomasz_> NightWish`,  a myslalem bo wklepywanie tych stacji tam to nic ciekawego :D
<g4bi> Czesc:) Spotkal sie ktos z problemem HPET pod Ubunciakiem?
<g4bi> w demsg widac to jako  CE: hpet increased min_delta_ns to 288319 nsec
<Lautre> tltknot: а вот и наш друг :)
<Lautre> привет поляки :)
<Guest-ru> привяу
<Guest-ru> ну дак вот
<tltknot> здарова враги
<Guest-ru> правда, что portage кривая поделка?
<Lautre> tltknot: ты как хочешь а я пошел
<Guest82-ru> убунта ненужна
<winter> english?
<qermit> winter: dacz
<winter> qermit: que? :-D
<winter> dutch?
<winter> pierdzielę, i dę zajarać
<lisu> bye bye
<NightWish`> ło
<NightWish`> ale ładny splicik
<PushUpek> bzium :D
<bt4> bzium
<xxx> siemka wszystkim;)
<xxx> jest tu kto;>
<Nerihsa> 96
<Mhrok> zdarza się czasem?
<xxx> a jednak:D jest zycie
<hubi123> Witam, przy próbie zainstalowania burg[jako alternatywa dla grub], wyskoczył rzekomo jakiś błąd i teraz podczas rozruchu, ukazuje mi się konsola ratowania z burg'a. Tymczasem, spróbowałem[jak to zielony], wywalić katalog burg z /boot, tak aby wymusić ładowanie samego grub'a. Niczego to niestety nie zmieniło, jednakże teraz wyskakuje mi konsola grub rescue. Co powinienem zrobić w takim wypadku? ;)
<xxx> a czemu uzywasz burga zamiast gruba?
<winter> hubi123: zainstaluj gruba ponownie z livecd
<xxx> powinien udzyc
<xxx> odżyć
<winter> hubi123: jest x howto na necie
<xxx> a mam zapytanko
<xxx> jak wywalic pakiety deb?
<xxx> probowalem zainstalowac code::blocks
<xxx> z pakietow
<xxx> cos poszlo nie tak
<qermit> dpkg-r
<qermit> dpkg -r
<xxx> a teraz jak chce zainstalowac przez apt-get
<xxx> to jest dupa
<xxx> naprawi?
<xxx> juz patrze
<qermit> nie
<xxx> bo tych pakietow troche sie wgralo..
<qermit> pytales jak wywalic pakiety
<xxx> jest taki menadzer?
<xxx> do tego?
<xxx> do tych pakietow?
<xxx> czy to wszystko recznie  z konsoli?
<Mhrok> zmień sobie nicka na coś bardziej indywidualnego. Z konsoli wygodniej
<xxx> ok przed chwila zainstalowalem komunikator
<swistak35> zmien nick
<xxx> a ubuntu mam od wczoraj
<DaZ> sam se zmień [;
<swistak35> a w konsoli to też menadzer
<xxx> ok.. powinienem dac sobie rade
<xxx> a mam pytanko jeszcze
<xxx> jak zainstalowac beryla?
<DaZ> beryl umarł dawno temu
<swistak35> to chyba nie żyje już
<DaZ> compiz fusion teraz jest.
<xxx> szkoda bo tak fajnie wygladalo
<xxx> aaaaa dzieki
<hubi123> wracając jeszcze to mojego problemu, to znalzłem taki o to temat: http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=45073 i tutaj mam zapodać partycję, gdzie jest wydzielony boot, czy faktycznie, tam gdzie mam root'a?
<xxx> apt-get to mi zainstaluje?
<Mhrok> tak
<swistak35> hubi123: ale czemu nie grub?
<DaZ> bo burg jest kolorowy
<xxx> suoper dzieki:D
<xxx> nie wiedzialem ze irc tak przydatny jest
<hubi123> swistak35: nie rozumiem
<xxx> a tak sie pakiet nazywa?
<DaZ> man apg-get
<hubi123> swistak35: grub jest chyba w boocie, tak?
<winter> hubi123: a masz oddzielnie partycję /boot
<winter> ?
<xxx> jak daje sudo apt-get install compiz fusion
<xxx> to daje
<xxx> E: Nie udało się odnaleźć pakietu fusion
<swistak35> xxx: w nazwach pakietów nigdy nie ma spacji
<winter> xxx: apt-cache search compiz
<winter> :S
<hubi123> winter: tak, mam oddzielną partycję /boot
<swistak35> apt-cache search compiz
<xxx> dzieki
<swistak35> żeby znaleźć pakiet
<swistak35> a i doinstaluj sobie graficzny edytor ustawien, compiz config manager czy cuś takiego
<winter> hubi123: /usr też oddzielnie?
<winter> xxx: i fusion-icon
<xxx> chyba ten ?
<xxx> compiz-dbg
<hubi123> winter: nie
<xxx> ?
<xxx> to zainstaluje mi?
<xxx> ok
<xxx> musze miec iconki do tego?
<swistak35> nie
<swistak35> -dbg to nie to
<winter> hubi123: zamontuj root do na przykład /mnt/ubuntu, boot do /mnt/ubuntu/boot
<xxx> hmm
<swistak35> compizconfig-settings-manager
<hubi123> a co to mnt?
<winter> taki katalog ...
<swistak35> katalog xD
<xxx> i to styknie?
<hubi123> no dobra ;) pierwszy raz się z tym spotkałem
<swistak35> xxx: sprobuj moze ci to dociagnie automatycznie compiza calego
<xxx> jak zainstaluje menadzera?
<hubi123> a jak to zamontować?
<xxx> oki;)
<xxx> dzieki
<swistak35> a jak nie, to compiz-core, compiz-gnome, compiz-gtk, nie wiem, ktorys z tych, nie orientuje sie bo dawno uzywalem : P
<hubi123> ;)
<swistak35> xxx: a, jeszcze doinstaluj pakiet fusion-icon
<xxx> mam juz w najnowszej wesrki
<winter> idę zajarać panowie i panie
<xxx> wersji
<xxx> pokazuje
<hubi123> jak przypisać root i boot?
<winter> hubi123: potem znajdź se howto jak zainstalować gruba
<winter> najłatwiej to pytać na irc
<winter> brb
<swistak35> xxx: no to widac juz masz : P
<swistak35> sprawdz w menu->preferencje
<hubi123> winter: ale jak zamontować
<DaZ> eh
<hubi123> to co mówisz
<xxx> a jak qwlaczec?
<DaZ> a gruba2 sie stawia tak samo jak pierwszego?
<swistak35> sorki, ale dawno widziałem ubuntu i nie wiem jak to tam teraz jest poukładane : )
<xxx> a jak wlaczyc?
<DaZ> bo to howto to trzy lata ma.
<xxx> bo "gumowe" okienka mam
<xxx> tylko gdzie reszte efektow zalaczyc?
<DaZ> xxx: ccsm
<xxx> a faktycznie jest:D
<xxx> ciezko sie polapac troche
<xxx> ale o niebo lepszy on windoRsa
<DaZ> co ty wiesz.
<hubi123> pomoże mi ktoś jeszcze?
<swistak35> hubi123: co ty właściwie robisz? przywracasz gruba, czy co?
<hubi123> wyskoczyła mi konsola grub rescue czy jakoś tak
<hubi123> po zabawie z burgiem
<hubi123> i teraz chcę zrobić tak, aby działało ;)
<swistak35> czyli przywrocic gruba
<hubi123> no tak
<swistak35> livecd, montujesz sobie roota, chroot na ten katalog gdzie zamontowałeś
<swistak35> a potem grub-install /dev/DYSK
<hubi123> ok, jak zamontować roota? Co masz na myśli pisząc "montujesz sobie roota"
<hubi123> ?
<swistak35> i trzymaj kciuki ze od gruba1 nic sie w instalacji nie zmienilo : P
<swistak35> hubi123: no, zamontowac roota do jakiegos katalog, np. /mnt/root
<hubi123> czyli mam wpisać sudo /mnt/root?
<hubi123> sudo mount /mnt/root?
<hubi123> ;)
<swistak35> sudo mount /dev/PARTYCJA_Z_ROOTEM /mnt/root
<hubi123> sudo mount /dev/sdb7/mnt/root
<hubi123> na sdb7, tutaj mam roota
<swistak35> kuźwa, gorszy problem, skąd wziąść pieniądze na dysk zewnętrzny...
<swistak35> sudo mount /dev/sdb7 /mnt/root
<swistak35> `g szarp odzyskiwanie gruba
<Przekliniak> swistak35: Przywracanie GRUB'a po instalacji Windows - Oprogramowanie SZARP |: <http://www.szarp.com.pl/howto/howto/html/grub-rescue.html>
<swistak35> tak to było w grub1
<hubi123> "mount: mount point /mnt/root does not exist"
<hubi123> nie rozumiem
<swistak35> ja się tym zawsze kierowałem przy naprawie gruba
<swistak35> hubi123: a utworzyłeś katalog /mnt/root? : F
<swistak35> "Do nieistniejącego katalogu nawet Root nie zamontuje." - Ktoś
<winter> a wy jescze?
<hubi123> sudo md /dev/sdb7/mnt ?
<swistak35> winter: tiaa
<swistak35> hubi123: a teraz to już nie mam pojęcia co ty chcesz zrobić : F
<hubi123> no sorki, zaczynam z ubuntu... proszę o trochę wyrozumiałości...
<swistak35> żeby widzieć dane z jakiegoś dysku, w jakimś katalogu, potrzebujesz a) dysku b) katalogu
<hubi123> no miałem utworzyć katalog
<swistak35> tak
<swistak35> mkdir /mnt/root
<swistak35> jak już będzie katalog to mount /dev/sdb7 /mnt/root
<swistak35> i dalej kieruj się tym linkiem co wkleiłem
<hubi123> hmm, czyli teraz chroot /mnt/root
<mati75> re
<hubi123> a teraz w grub-install /dev/DYSK to mam jaki dysk podać?
<hubi123> tam gdzie jest boot?
<hubi123> czy tam, gdzie jest.. ten katalog
<hubi123> który przed chwilą utworzyłem
<hubi123> a mianowicie, mnt?
<hubi123> czyli sudo grub-install /dev/sdb7 /mnt/root?
<swistak35> wszystko jest wyjasnione w szarpie - dodam tylko, że chroot tak jakby zmienia system na ten, do którego ścieżkę podałeś
 * swistak35 idzie oglądać House'a i TBBT : )
<Nerihsa> tbbt byl w tym tygodniu?
<NightWish`> swistak35: a sa napisy do najnowszego bbt?
<Nerihsa> ach nie bylo
<swistak35> NightWish`: a nie wiem, ja dopiero TBBT wczoraj odkryłem jakie to świetne i lecę od początku : )
<Nerihsa> wiec pewnie sa bo ostatni ep byl tydzien temu :F
<NightWish`> lol
<NightWish`> :S:S:S
<NightWish`> Nerihsa: no wlasnie ja stanelam na e09
<NightWish`> i sie zastanawiam czy 10 wyszedl
<Nerihsa> niet
<przemek_> tbbt ?
<Nerihsa> bedzie 09.12
<NightWish`> no posralo ich
<NightWish`> w ogole co to ma byc ze penny i leonard sie rozeszli
<NightWish`> i to jeszze z tak durnego powodu
<Demorion> wtf TBBT ?
<NightWish`> the big bang theory
<Demorion> dz
<NightWish`> lajt
<Demorion> ciekawe 2 fizykow i blondynka
<Nerihsa> glupie to to ze jak robia przrwe w emisji to nagle wiekszosci seriali i kreskowek
<PushUpek> NightWish`, a to ty daleko jesteś :P
<PushUpek> ale kolejny sezon zniszczy Cię :D
<Demorion> ok ogladam pierwzy odcinek tbbt
<PushUpek> ;D
<PushUpek> serial bardzo wciąga ;D
<Nerihsa> ktory? bo nie tak dawno uciekl do sieci inny pilot, jakby wczesna wersja
<PushUpek> TBBT?
<Nerihsa> mhm
<PushUpek> hmm
<winter> byłem kupić zapalniczkę, sprzedawca powiedział mi, że gdybym wiedział kto to robi to bym nie palił
<winter> chińskie dzieci ^^
<winter> a sam dureń sprzedaje
<PushUpek> i gdzie tu powód do zaprzestania palenia?:D
<PushUpek> przecież nie robią ich z chińskich dzieci :P
<winter> no tak, chyba za ten tekst pójdę kupić obok następnym razem
<winter> widać ma wyrzuty sumienia, to mu ulżę
<winter> czas na kawę
<NightWish`> PushUpek: daleko w sensie jak co i gdze?
<PushUpek> TBBT ;) sezon 3 dopiero?:D
<Demorion> gdyby nie te śmiechy w tbbt było by ok
<PushUpek> amerykański sitkom ;P
<winter> śmiech z puszki? :-D
<winter> hahahahah
<winter> good luck
<lotharek> re
<winter> wb
<winter> :-)
<Demorion> jak pooglądam pierwszy sezon pewnie nie bede zwracał na to juz uwagi
<czester> Siema
<czester> Czy tu trollownia?;-P
<winter>  /j #trolls
<czester> Chyba nie.
<czester> Tutaj są lepsze.
<czester> Czekaj, przejrzę listę ignore bo nie pamiętam, które to gagatki
<czester> A. Siedzą siedzą ;-)
<winter> :-D
<winter> pokaż
<czester> DaZ:*
<czester> Mój ulubiony ;-P
<winter> :-D
<czester> DaZ, ruro. Co tam?
<DaZ> tez cie kocham >:
<DaZ> nic tu, żyje sobie i walcze z trolami.
<czester> Przecież Ty jesteś jednym z większych ;-P
<DaZ> większe trole zjadają mniejsze trole
<DaZ> darwin [;
<czester> Zjadłeś wszystkich?
<DaZ> nie da sie.
<czester> Co to dla Ciebie.
<DaZ> nie mam czasu >:
<czester> A czym się tak zajmujesz, ze nie masz czasu
<DaZ> życiem.
<czester> To Ty masz jakieś życie?
<DaZ> niestety [;
<czester> Hehehehehe
<czester> No ja już tu prawie nie zaglądam
<DaZ> bo jesteś miękki.
<czester> Życie męczy ;-P
<Tyczek> czester, A jest sens? :>
<czester> Tyczek: No nie. ;-P
<czester> Tyczek: Ale powiedz mi dlaczego jeszcze tu jesteś?;-P
<DaZ> i Tyczek sie uaktywnia
<Tyczek> Eee, wszedłem dzisiaj 1 raz od kilku miesięcy. ;P
<Tyczek> No może 3 raz w tym.
<Mat_Matan> bry
<czester> Ściemniasz
<czester> Jesteś tutaj za każdym razem jak zaglądam
<Tyczek> To Ty jesteś za każdym razem jak ja zaglądam.
<Tyczek> ;P
<czester> Buehehehehehhe
<czester> Taaaaaa
<czester> ;-P
<czester> Facebook twierdzi, że moja wątroba właśnie donosi na mnie w sądzie... ;-P
<czester> Wczoraj znowu dałem w palnik.
<winter> co zrobiłeś?
<winter> :-D
<Tyczek> Ja przez tą alibabę wtedy straciłem do kebabów szacunek. :P
<Tyczek> Ostatio dopiero kupiłem normalnego i zjadłem.
<czester> Dlaczego?
<czester> Tyczek: Ty wziąłeś sos ostry?
<Tyczek> Miałem racje, że ostry to jednak za ostry,
<Tyczek> :D
<Tyczek> czester, No wtedy. No.
<czester> No to się nie dziw.
<czester> Ale wiesz co...
<Tyczek> Haftowałem jak świnia.
<Tyczek> ;)
<czester> Zjebali tę Alibabę
<Tyczek> Taa?
<czester> Tzn. już jest coś innego i kebab już nie jest taki jak kiedyś
<Tyczek> A ten Proletariat(nie wiem czy dobrze piszę) jeszcze działa?
<Tyczek> :D
<czester> Bułka jakaś chujowa, lepiej iść gdzieś na Tortillę
<Tyczek> To czarne piwo było zarąbiste.
<czester> Tyczek: Tak, pewnie, że działa
<Tyczek> O, to good.
<winter> skąd jesteście?
<czester> No ciemne czarnkowskie piwko jest świetne
<Tyczek> To, my kibice Lecha!!1oneone
<winter> poznań?
<czester> winter: No ja z Poznania.
 * winter lubi poznań
<czester> Masz szczęście, że to napisałeś ;-P
<winter> bo widzę że razem melanżowaliście IRL
<Tyczek> lol
<czester> winter: Raz się zdarzyło
<winter> czester: bo co byś zrobił?
<winter> kupę chyba :<
<czester> winter: Naubliżałbym Ci ;-P
<winter> TROLL!
<czester> winter: Ja tu byłem @. Ale taki tu syf, że nie było sensu moderować ;-P
<czester> Kurde, żałuję, że wyjąłem Wędrowycza z torby...
<czester> Poczytałbym zamiast siedzieć na ircu.
<czester> Tyczek: Zgadnij ile czasu mi macbok pokazuje, że będzie jeszcze działał (zostało mi 80% baterii) ;-P
<Tyczek> 6 H? :P
<czester> Taaa
<czester> :D
<Tyczek> Ehhh, te makówki. :P
<Tyczek> Mi w lapciaku całkowicie bateria siadła. ;)
<czester> Ale wywaliłem flasha z kompa w ogóle
<Tyczek> No, on żre.
<Tyczek> Jakby nie było.
<czester> Youtube działa więc mam to w dupie.
<czester> Jakby co mam chrome. Ono ma swojego flasha
<PushUpek> jak to tak bez flasha, bez porno?
<Demorion> uuu
<czester> PushUpek: Mam dość na żywo kobiety, po wuju mi porno ;-P
<NightWish`> ktos pamieta jak sie sciagalopliki z shella?
<Demorion> to wiesz te zywe moze nie wymarzone
<PushUpek> scp ;]
<winter> NightWish`: scp?
<winter> ale wygodniej mc
<czester> sftp
<NightWish`> w sensie?
<czester> jeszcze wygodniej
<czester> NightWish`: Użyj jakiegoś programu do ftp i połącz się przez sftp
<NightWish`> potrzebuje jeden katalog z shella sciagnac
<czester> NightWish`: To takie ftp przez ssh
<Tyczek> O właśnie czester, zaraz Ci pokaże profanacje. ;D
<NightWish`> a scp to jakby to bylo?
<czester> Tyczek: Jaką?;-P
<czester> NightWish`: Man scp
 * czester tęsknił za tym ;-P
<NightWish`> czester: wypierdalaj z manualami
<NightWish`> nienawidze ich
<czester> Co za burak
<czester> :D
<DaZ> czego chcesz, ubuntu [;
<czester> Zaraz mi tu z wypierdalaniem wyskakuje
<NightWish`> irytuje mnie to niezmiernie
<NightWish`> :}
<winter> no tak, łatwiej trolować na irc :-D
<czester> Btw... W Mortal Kombat był Nightwish... Chyba w Trilogy. Gej jakiś ;-P
<Tyczek> czester, http://img690.imageshack.us/i/przechwytywaniehv.png/
<NightWish`> no spoko
<Tyczek> Hahaha. :>
<winter> czester: to dziewoja
<DaZ> winter: pics?
<winter> no pics :<
<BlessJah> czester: za mną też?
<DaZ> to nie dziewoja, a jakiś pedałek.
<czester> Dokładnie
<czester> Indianin z pustyni
<NightWish`> ona jest pedałem
<NightWish`> czester wybacz
<winter> NightWish`: udowodnij, że jesteś dziewczyną :->
<winter> a ja sobie zapalę
<NightWish`> za dlugo sie w to bawie i od zawsze odsylanie do mana uznawalam za slabe rozwiazanie
<czester> A nie
<czester> To Nightwolf
<czester> :D
<NightWish`> winter: nie musze
<NightWish`> ;)
<PushUpek> NightWish`,  http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/99616-possible-scp.html :P
<winter> tak, ten z energetyczną siekierką i łukiem
<BlessJah> NightWish`: odsyłanie do mana jest rozwiązaniem dużo lepszym od odsyłania to google
<czester> NightWish`: Nie bawisz się za długo bo byś sobie mana przeczytał.
<Demorion> zostaw Wojciecha
<DaZ> Tyczek: dziwne to >:
<Tyczek> DaZ, Wiiim. Ale wygodne. :P
<czester> Ale jak zobaczyłem NightWish` to było pierwsze moje skojarzenie: http://mortalkombat.wikia.com/wiki/Nightwolf
<NightWish`> czester: nie lubie mana, wybacz ;)
<czester> :D
<Demorion> kiz, albo ja mam słabe łącze albo ten obrazek ogomna rozdzielczosc
<Tyczek> Makijaż i różowy sweterek.
<Tyczek> ;>
<czester> Gdzie te piękne czasy kiedy ludzie myśleli i pytali o coś tylko wtedy kiedy wyczerpali już własne możliwości
<Demorion> czester, czegos takiego nigdy nie bylo
<winter> może trzeba lepiej skitrac reklamę #ubuntu-pl
<DaZ> to były faszystowskie czasy
<czester> Demorion: Za młody jesteś. Było.
<DaZ> a pytanie po wyczerpaniu własnych możliwości to cośtam.
<Demorion> ta o 2 miechy za mało
<DaZ> teraz wszyscy są młodzi, zdolni, wykształceni i popisywanie sie ignorancją i udawanie kobiety to żaden wstyd
<DaZ> cudowne czasy :f
<lotharek> hmmmm
<czester> Buehehehehhe
<Tyczek> ;]
<czester> DaZ: Lepiej bym tego nie ujął.
<lotharek> jak zrobic shoutdowna, gdy jakis proces sie zakonczy?
<DaZ> <3
<lotharek> shut*
<czester> lotharek: jakiś proces && shutdown -h now
<DaZ> proces&&halt ? >:
<Tyczek> Playing: ATB - Dedicated - You're Not Alone - (994 kbps) (FLAC)
<Tyczek> \o/
<bt4>  []
<czester> FUJ
<DaZ> chyba, ze shutdown chce ruta
<NightWish`> czester: wyobraź sobie że czasem też ludzie mają inne zajęcia na głowie aniżeli wyeczrpanie wszystkich pomysłów
<NightWish`> a czytanie mana jest dla katorgą
<BlessJah> NightWish`: bo nie znasz angielskiego?
<DaZ> dun dun dunnn
<Tyczek> To se ściągnij putty, albo jakąś graficzną popierdółkę a nie się bawisz.
<czester> NightWish`: Nie pierdol. Nawet na google sobie możesz znaleźć.
<NightWish`> czester: otóż to
<NightWish`> juz znalazlam
<lotharek> czester: hm, mi chodzi o aktywny w tej chwili proces
<czester> Nie lubię leniwych chujków. Chyba, że mi za to płacą.
<NightWish`> bądź łaskaw zleźć ze mnie..
<czester> lotharek: To musisz się pobawić grepem ps aux i innymi gównami i napisać warunek
<czester> NightWish`: Pracuję od 50zł w górę za godzinę.
<lotharek> w sumie fakt, dz :)"
<NightWish`> mi płacą od banów ;)
<BlessJah> czester: tyle w sadzie placą? za co???
<czester> To chyba nie tutaj.
<BlessJah> ruchu nie ma takiego przeca
<czester> BlessJah: Nie. Ja tyle biorę za zdjęcie simlocka, za instalację windows 100, za osx 100
<NightWish`> czester: nie mam zamiaru sie klocic
<BlessJah> rozumiem
<NightWish`> po prostu przy tej maszynce ktora mam teraz
<NightWish`> czytanie mana sprawia ze dostaje frustracji ze marnuje czas
<czester> Za wymianę dysku i przeniesienie danych - 150
<czester> Do wyboru, do koloru
<czester> Ewentualnie przyjmuję dobre wina, flachy whiskey i 4paki piwa
<PushUpek> kto w tych czasach płaci za instalację systemu?:D
<czester> PushUpek: Leniwe chujki.
<DaZ> tacy co dostaja frustracji
<Tyczek> Informacja - pieiądz.
<Tyczek> Na całe szczeście. ;)
<BlessJah> czester: widziałem u was cennik, aż kusiło żeby obok postawić stolik i za pół ceny robić to samo
<czester> BlessJah: Szybko by Cię ochrona wyniosła.
<BlessJah> ale co bym zdążył zarobić to bym zdążył
<czester> A jakbyś trafił na ochronę Seby Kulczyka to byś dostał jeszcze wpierdol :D
<BlessJah> czester: co byście zrobili, jakby vorbis z naprzeciwka wystawił cennik z cenami uciętymi o połowę?
<czester> BlessJah: Wiesz po co jest ten cennik?
<czester> BlessJah: żeby nie robić kretynom za darmo
<BlessJah> bo ludzie przychodzili i chcieli za darmo?
<PushUpek> czester, w serwisie pracujesz?:>
<BlessJah> nah, czyli tylko kretyni przychodzą do was?
<BlessJah> to rozumiem i pochwalam, jak ktoś się daje golić to trzeba go golić
<Tyczek> Jak mają pieniądze na takie komputery, to mają i na serwis.
<Tyczek> ;P
<BlessJah> Tyczek: niekoniecznie maja pieniadze, ale na lansie nie nalezy oszczedzac
<BlessJah> na lans? nie wiem nawet jak to odmienic
<Demorion> no to bedzie wpierdol
<BlessJah> Demorion: nie rozumiem, wyskakujesz jak filip z konopi, cos chciales?
<NightWish`> zapewne chodzilo o ironie tego ze bedzie wpierdol za to, ze nie wiesz jak sie odmienia slowo lans
<BlessJah> hum... już myślałem że chodzi o jabłka
<NightWish`> ;/
<NightWish`> whatever
<bangeusz> Siemaneczko.
<Demorion> Maryja czeka
<Sylwek> jesli element graficzny jest objety GPL czy to znaczy, że mogę go użyć i wykorzystać komercyjnie?
<Kwpolska> Sylwek: no raczej
<Kwpolska> Sylwek: przeczytaj gpl albo sie zapytaj na odpowiednim kanale
<swistak35> `g wikipedia GPL
<Przekliniak> swistak35: GNU General Public License - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_General_Public_License>
<Sylwek> dzięki
<DaZ> z tym nowym gpl chyba nie do końca >:
<winter> abend
 * KiFka hi
<DaZ> ~~*:
<winter> :-D
<winter> kurde
<winter> od ostatniego updateu kernela proc mi się przegrzewa
<DaZ> to laptop jakiś?
<winter> desktop
<winter> tzn do ostrego przegrzewania jeszcze daleko
<winter> od ~55°C w stanie względnego spoczynku do ~72°C na pełnych obrotach
<winter> ale to o 20°C więcej niż przed updatem
<hubi_> cześć
<hubi_> cześć mam problem z klawiaturą logitecha po instalacji ubuntu 10.10 (na 9.10 działała bez problemu). Zawarioały mi przyciski dodatkowe (np. przycisk głośniej otwiera przeglondarkę internetową
<hubi_> da się to jakoś naprawić??
<hubi_> cześć mam problem z klawiaturą logitecha po instalacji ubuntu 10.10 (na 9.10 działała bez problemu). Zawarioały mi przyciski dodatkowe (np. przycisk głośniej otwiera przeglondarkę internetową
<hubi_> da się to jakoś naprawić??
<Wizard> używał ktoś matchbox?
<aso824> Przyszedłem pomęczyć was pytaniami ;D Głównie chodzi o sieć. System nie widzi D-Linka DWL-G520+ (wicd też nie), a wireshark nawet sieciówki eth0 nie widzi -,-
<aso824> A eth0 to jakaś dziwna sieciówka 10Mbps, ale wicd i network-manager widziął ją bez problemu... no ale głównie mi zależy na tym dlinku, chipset to chyba ACX111
 * Kwpolska kocha tar.lzma
 * winter jest w miarę tolerancyjny
<Kwpolska> aso824: ping
<Kwpolska> aso824: sudo su
<Kwpolska> aso824: a pozniej: mkdir /usr/local/lib/firmware; for i in "" c16 c17 r16 r17 ; do wget -P /usr/local/lib/firmware http://acx100.erley.org/fw/acx111_1.2.1.34/tiacx111$i ; done
<Kwpolska> aso824: a. I WPA na ty czyms nie dziala.
<Kwpolska> aso824: potem instalujesz pakiet module-assistant i sudo m-a a-i acx100; sudo modprobe acx
<aso824> kwpolska: kurde... dzięki za pomoc, ale brak WPA (->WPA2 też) zupełnie eliminuje u mnie tą kartę -,- a szkoda bo fajna
<aso824> chce ktoś kupić sieciówkę WIFI?
<aso824> hm... jaka by była dobra sieciówka na USB (b/g) która by z wiresharkiem i aircrackiem działała?
<aso824> tzn nie musi być dobra ale żeby te programy działały, na USB abym mógł do lapka wpiąć
<aso824> nie wiem jak to z wiresharkiem, ale mi nie wykrywa nawet eth0 -,-
<winter> aso824: odpal z roota
<Kwpolska> aso824: ja mam dobra.
<aso824> kwpolska: jak coś to ten sposób nie działa (te komendy), pokazuje failed w okienku na końcu
<aso824> winted: wow, dzięki, na to nie wpadłem ;)
<Kwpolska> aso824: to kup lepsza karte wifi
<aso824> kwpolska: właśnie nie wiem na jakim chipsecie aby aircrack na tym działał, standardu N nie musze mieć
<aso824> wiem, jest lista... ale wolałbym się spytać bo pewnie rzadko ktoś to aktualizuje
<Kwpolska> aso824: na USB mam pentagram hornet p 6122 12, polefcam, rt73usn, wireshark dziala
<winter> aso824: atheros jeszcze mnie nie zawiódł
<aso824> kwpolska: ten hornet 6122-12 (USB) ma wejście na antenkę?
<Kwpolska> aso824: nie.
<Kwpolska> aso824: ale mam tu obok inny, ktory rzeczone wejscie posiad.a
<aso824> kwpolska: bo ta karta ma fajną cenę (35zł na alledrogo), bez problemu ruszy pod linuchem?
<Kwpolska> aso824: rt73usb ta.
<Kwpolska> :o
<Kwpolska> omfg. polaczylem sie ta druga karta
<aso824> czyli co, brać tą 6122-12 za 55,99zł (z przesyłką) w najbliższym czasie? Aha, da się z niej zrobić AP?
<Kwpolska> aso824: w ubuntu ootb dziala rt73usb
<Kwpolska> aso824: ta. i ap... tego to nie wiem,
<Kwpolska> i sie nie dowiem.
<aso824> hm, jednak poszperam jeszcze po rynku bo ciekawe są niektóre karty
<aso824> każdy atheros działa z aircrackiem?
<winter> chyba tak
 * Kwpolska se idzie.
<aso824> znalazłem dziwny twór jakim jest TP-Link TL-WN722N, ma to podobno chipset atherosa
<qermit> ma
<Syngress> ziew :-/
<airells> Czy TIA/EIA-568-B mowi wprost, ze na kazdym pietrze musi byc osobny IDF?
<jacekowski> emm, nie
<winter> :-D
<airells> wiem, ze przyjmuje sie takie zalozenie za zalecane, a potrzebny mi argument za tym, ze idf na kazdym pietrze to dobre rozwiazanie
<jacekowski> nie jest
<jacekowski> zalezy od budynku
<jacekowski> i co jak masz gdzie
<winter> airells: myślę, że to nieodpowiedni kanał na takie pytania :-
<winter> :-D
<airells> a mozecie podpowiedziec odpowiedni kanal do rozmow o sieci? niestety nie znam
<jacekowski>  #networking
<airells> dziekuje
<airells> ok znalazłem przydatne podsumowanie, ktora pisze ze kazde pietro powinno miec idf .
<airells> w ktorym jest napisane*
 * winter właśnie obejrzał "stroszka"
<winter> :|
<DaZ> :<
<Czolgista> 1st
<Kwpolska> last
<maf2> Witam
<maf2> Wie ktoś jak zrobić dowiązanie symboliczne do konsoli ?:)
<maf2> nikt nie wie ?:)
<Czolgista> maf2: ln -s ?
<maf2> no ale chodzi mi do terminala
<maf2> do pliku umie
<maf2> a mam takie zadanie że muszę do terminala :)
<DaZ> najpewniej nikt nie wie o co ci chodzi
<firemark> maf2: jak do terminala lol?
<firemark> maf2: chodzi o strumień?
<maf2> hej
<maf2> Mam zrobić dowiązanie symboliczne oraz twarde do terminala na którym pracuję
<maf2> firemark: wiesz może ?)
<swistak35> maf2: skąd mamy wiedzieć na jakim terminalu pracujesz?
<firemark> maf2: ale jak do terminala?
<swistak35> telepatia idzie nam lepiej, ale jeszcze aż tak dobrze nie jest ; )
<swistak35> firemark: chodzi mu pewnie o aplikacje, lxterminal, xterm czy z czego tam korzysta
<maf2> tak
<winter> już myślałem, że o pliki w /dev ;-)
<firemark> swistak35: ale nie wiem czy to ma być skrót do programu czy terminal ma robić za output :P
<firemark> winter: tty? :D
<winter> :-)
<swistak35> pewnie skrót programu, bo co by innego
<maf2> no też tak myśle
<firemark> maf2: to binarka nie jest plikiem?
<firemark> maf2: może jest krokodylem?
<swistak35> maf2: cool, ale dalej nie powiedziales z jakiej aplikacji korzystasz
<swistak35> wypadałoby znaleźć do niej binarkę
<swistak35> i zrobić dowiązanie : F
<maf2> tylko jak to zrobić
<winter> ln
<maf2> ln to wiem że się robi dowiązanie :)
<winter> man ln #;-)
<maf2> do pliku wiem jak zrobić
<swistak35> : F
<winter> ech..
<swistak35> do czego ty chcesz robic dowiazanie jak nie do pliku? : P
 * winter robi dowiązanie do lodówki
<swistak35> ach, przepraszam, firemark juz o tym mowil
<maf2> Mam takie zadanie po prostu
<winter> podaj treść może
<maf2> stwórz dowiązanie symboliczne oraz twarde do terminala na którym pracujesz
<maf2> tak treść
<maf2> taka miało być treść :)
<winter> może faktycznie chodzi o pliki w /dev
<maf2> winter: myślalem pid sprawdzić
<maf2> ale jak do pid zrobić dowiązainie xD
<winter> nie do pid
<winter> wpisz ps ax | grep bash
<winter> maf2: bo widzisz treść zadania jestr niejednoznaczna
<swistak35> co to w ogóle za zadanie?
<winter> no lipne jakiewś :-P
<swistak35> tzn, skad
<maf2> z AGH xD
<firemark> bash to nie terminal na litość boską
<winter> tak ale masz podane terminale w kolumnie
<winter> /dev/pts/x
<firemark> no jest.
<winter> to pliki terminali ale może chodzi też o binarkę programu
<winter> to zrób i tak i tak :-D
<maf2> firemark: czyli co tty  i zrobić dowiązanie do tego
<swistak35> to jest wyjscie : P
<maf2> tak myślałem
<maf2> czyli do /dev/pts/0
<maf2> nie wiem czy się da radę :P
#ubuntu-pl 2010-11-27
<winter> pewnie da. a z jakiego emulatora terminala korzystasz?
<maf2> terminal gnome
<winter> to zrób jeszcze do /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<winter> bo zadanie jest dwuznaczne
<winter> jebnij wykładowcę w głowę
<winter> :-D
<winter> po głowie*
<maf2> tak zrobie
<maf2> :D
<swistak35> wcale nie. : <
<maf2> dobra ja zmykam spać bo padam jutro jeszcze pomyślę i najwyżej pomarudzę wam :)
<maf2> dobranoc
<winter> branoc
 * swistak35 też leci, czas najwyższy poczytać książke i pójść spać : )
<winter> branoc2
<winter> sweet dreams
<winter> ja zostanę, na warcie
<fixer_33> witam
<firemark> żegnam :P
<fixer_33> -.-
<fixer_33> potrzebuje pomocy
<fixer_33> nie wiem w jaki sposob dojsc po ip czy jest to siec publiczna czy prywatna
<fixer_33> a wiem ze jakos da sie to ustalic
<bt4> winter, jestes?
<winter> a jestem
<winter> ale wychodzę zapalić, brb
<winter> bt4: a co jest grane, możesz pisać :-)
<bt4> sprawdzalem czy jestes bo pisales ze zotajesz na warcie hehe
<bt4> ;)
<winter> aha :-D
<winter> fixer_33: nie rozumiem do końca pytania
<fixer_33> bo zle napisalem
<fixer_33> troche przymulony juz jestem
<fixer_33> chodzilo mi o dojscie czy ip jest prywatne czy publiczne
<winter> fixer_33: niekoniecznie, moze to wynikać też z mojej niewidzy
<winter> są pewne zakresy ip prywatnych jeśli o to Ci biega
<fixer_33> o zakresach wiem tylko czy nie ma jakiegos prostszego sposobu jak np okreslaniu klasy
<ari-tczew> fixer_33: chcesz sprawdzić, czy gościu ma zewnętrzne IP?
<fixer_33> pisze program do sprawdzania jakie jest ip
<fixer_33> w sumie to z zakresow latwiej jest niz z pojedynczych bitow
 * bt4 rano musi wstać o 6 ;/
<winter> bu
<bt4> gentoonoc jak to ostatnio słyszałem
<bt4> ;p
<winter> branoc3
<Syngress> ziew :-/
<winter> :->
<mikexcr> spac
<winter> nie
<mikexcr> to nuie
<mikexcr> nie *
<czesmir> hah
<winter> a może jednak się zdrzemnę
<czesmir> hehe
<winter> nn
<czesmir> lepeiej isc spac!
<czesmir> *lepiej
<czesmir> ja zaraz ide :D
<foreste> lol
<foreste> ale foxitreader ma dev lolow -.-
<foreste> w pliku deb jest postinst
<foreste> ktory ma to
<foreste> ln -sf /usr/bin/FoxitReader /usr/bin/fr
<foreste> update-desktop-database &> /dev/null ||:
<mati75> foreste: dobre
<foreste> btw
<foreste> to nie to
<foreste> ale postrm
<foreste> mnie rozbawil ;d
<foreste> wywalal foxitreader z usr/bin
<foreste> a nie powinien
<foreste> natego nie dzialal foxit z deb
<foreste> ja mam juz naprawiona paczke ;d
<mati75> ktoś nie umie paczek robić
<foreste> z starej wyodrebnilem zawartosc
<foreste> dopisalem sie do controi
<foreste> i wywalilem postrm i post ln
<foreste> i dziala
<mati75> czasem teź tak robie
<mati75> -1 super
<foreste> zaraz dam :)
<mati75> lepiej się paczki ze źródeł robi
<foreste> tylko dropboxa uploaduje
<foreste> robilem :P
<foreste> jajko i kio sysinfo
<mati75> ja mam swoje repo
<mati75> i tylko cp *.deb ~/repo/incoming
<foreste> a no jak zalozyc wlasne ?
<foreste> tzn poza wlasnym pc
<mati75> na dropboxie też da rade
<foreste> da wiem :P
<foreste> ale jak za duzo to dadza block
<mati75> !g reprepro instrukcja
<Mat_Matan> bry
<mati75> kurde symbian znakow nie ma
<mati75> `g reprepro instrukcja
<Przekliniak> mati75: reprepro manual: <https://alioth.debian.org/docman/view.php/30039/3782/manual.html>
<mati75> `g reprepro instrukcja debian.linux.pl
<Przekliniak> mati75: reprepro manual: <https://alioth.debian.org/docman/view.php/30039/3782/manual.html>
<mati75> `g reprepro debian.linux.pl
<Przekliniak> mati75: Man page of REPREPRO: <http://mirrorer.alioth.debian.org/reprepro.1.html>
<foreste> mati75: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14987248/pakiety/foxitreader_1.1-0_i386.deb
<mati75> i tak nie ściągne teraz
<foreste> a mati75 widziales ma tapetke ?
<foreste> :>
<TheNumb> do pdf dobre jest evince...
<foreste> foxit the best :P
<foreste> adobe ma wiekiego i mula :P
<TheNumb> aur/foxitreader 1.1-2 (442) A small, fast PDF viewer
<foreste> mhm
<foreste> nie zle mi pc zasuwa na nowej pascie ;d
<foreste> 44c w stresie :P
<foreste> na starej bylo 60c :d
<foreste> ktora miala 5 lat ;d
<foreste> i dobrej jakosci dalem paste
<foreste> tzn najlepszej jakosci :P
<foreste> 30zl dalem za 3,5 g pasty :D
<TheNumb> foreste: nice story bro
<foreste> ok powiem  coto zapasta :P
<foreste> zalman zm-stg1 :P
<TheNumb> foreste: cool story bro
<lotharek> cześć
<foreste> http://my.opera.com/Foreste/blog/show.dml/22536442
<TheNumb> Ale pustki...
<TheNumb> Nawet tutaj ;]
<Czolgista> ya?
<r_a_f> hello
<kenay> Sobota... :) to chyba dlatego tutaj takie pustki.
<g4bi> 24
<TheNumb> 33
<Kwpolska> 666
<Nerihsa> 1/0
<TheNumb> The number of the Beast.
<TheNumb> Nerihsa: Error! Division by zero.
<TheNumb> Nerihsa: widzę, że się przerzuciłeś na Ubuntu :<
<Nerihsa> ke?
<Nerihsa> kiedy D:
<TheNumb> xD
<Nerihsa> nie chce sie wyrozniac na kanale; nie mam ubntu
 * TheNumb też nie ma ubntu.
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: to powinien byc #linux-pl
<TheNumb> No tak, tak.
<Mat_Matan> bry
<TheNumb> kklimonda: < ari-tczew> kklimonda: can we sync python-django?
<ari-tczew> TheNumb: kklimonda jest na #ubuntu-motu i zapewne przeczyta te wiadomosc
<TheNumb> ari-tczew: wiem ;-)
<TheNumb> Nie można sobie przekleić?
<ari-tczew> TheNumb: nie wiem jaki jest sens
<TheNumb> Tak, o.
<Syngress> bry ..
<bt4> bry
<Syngress> posucha straszliwa, widac ze wczoraj był piatek :> wszyscy spia, reszta walczy z kacem ? :D
<bt4> :)
<bt4> ja próbuje wstac z łużka :)
<DaZ> wez ze sobą ortografie
<fixer_33> witam
<Czolgista> fixer_33: Naprawisz mi skrypt w PHP?
<fixer_33> mam takie pytanie odnosnie klas adresow ip, z tego co wiem to najbardziej znaczacy bit w klasie A ma byc zerem a zakres pierwszej liczby w klasie A to 0 -126 wiec wtf? 126(dec) = 1111110
<fixer_33> Czolgista: a o co chodzi?
<Kwpolska> Czolgista: jaki jest problem?
<Czolgista> fixer_33: coś zpsułem z skrypem do logowania
<fixer_33> to wrzuc na pastebina
<Czolgista> chwilka
<Czolgista> fixer_33: http://www.nopaste.pl/vms
<Nerihsa> session_start i session_detroy od razy?
<Czolgista> ta
<Nerihsa> no to nie zadziala
<PushUpek> session_destroy przy wylogowaniu tylko
<Czolgista> no zmieniłem
<Kwpolska> Czolgista: o kuffa
<firemark> weee
<firemark> webbbbb
<firemark> tab przestał działać :<
<Czolgista> Kwpolska: ta?
<Kwpolska> Czolgista: xhtml, mysql_*, uzywaj technologii XXI wieku
<Kwpolska> Czolgista: http://pl.wikibooks.org/wiki/PHP/Biblioteka_PDO http://www.webdevout.net/articles/beware-of-xhtml http://pornel.net/xhtml - czytaj
<PushUpek> Kwpolska, a po co z armaty strzelać do muchy?:)
<Nerihsa> + $md5_haslo=md5($_POST[‘haslo’]); nawet soli nie ma ;<
<Nerihsa> ale i tak lepiej niz allegro
<Kwpolska> PushUpek: bo nie znosze xhtml i mysql_*
<Kwpolska> PushUpek: technologie przestarzale
<Czolgista> Nerihsa: popatrz na $password
<Nerihsa> o
<PushUpek> ja tam z postgresa korzystam ;D
<Kwpolska> Czolgista: hashujesz sha512 md5.
<Czolgista> Kwpolska: tak
<Czolgista> 2x więcej roboty dla hakiera
<Kwpolska> Czolgista: != salt
<Kwpolska> salt i będzie 5 razy
<Czolgista> Kwpolska: a co z 36 linijką?
<Kwpolska> Czolgista: na co to
<Kwpolska> Czolgista: action="?"
<Kwpolska> Czolgista: to wystarczy
<Kwpolska> Czolgista: przepisz to.
<Kwpolska> Czolgista: tabelki? cholera
<Czolgista> aaa
<Czolgista> porypałem to
<Kwpolska> Czolgista: przepisz to
<PushUpek> Kwpolska, widzę, że fan divów z ciebie ;)
<Kwpolska> PushUpek: i wielki wrog tabelek
<PushUpek> ja zawsze tabelek używam jak robię szablony, potem typ od grafiki pieprzy się z tymi divami ;D
<PushUpek> bo mnie nie powiem co strzela, jak muszę w kilku przeglądarkach testować
<Kwpolska> pieprzony bot
 * PushUpek umiera od kaca...
<Czolgista> PushUpek: zapal se to ulżysz sobie
<PushUpek> nieee
<PushUpek> rzuciłem ;p
<Czolgista> PushUpek: mam na myśli zioło
<PushUpek> aaaa ;D
<PushUpek> niestety nie mogę ;P
<tomasz> :D
<tomasz> a wie ktos czy idzie wybierac karte w optimusie podczas bootowania ?
<tomasz> chodzi mi o 1215n i ubuntu
<Czolgista> tomasz: jak dobrze pamiętam to one same się przełączają
<tomasz> bo wiem ze przelaczanie w czasie rzeczywistym nie idzie
<tomasz> Czolgista,  tak ale pod win7
<Czolgista> tomasz: a moduły dla eee wgrałeś?
<tomasz> Czolgista,  nie mam tego sprzetu ale chcialem kupic  noos i dlatego pytam czy sie ubuntu sprawdzi
<tomasz> bo na lepszej grafie bateria idzie szybciej, a na slabszej z kolei wydajnosc mniejsza
<tomasz> i zeby szlo wybierac w zaleznosci od zadania heh
<Wizard> czesc
<lotharek> re
<Czolgista> lotharek: lokarek natruralny z 32 przy podstawie 2?
<Wizard> co?
<Wizard> jezu, to kde sie sciaga i sciaga
<TheNumb> Wizard: które? 4.6?
<PushUpek> Czolgista, 5 ;p
<Wizard> TheNumb: hmm, 3.5.10
<Czolgista> PushUpek: nie do ciebie to miało być
<PushUpek> wiem ;D
<Wizard> zaraz, jak to logarytm naturalny przy podstawie 2?
<airborn> normalnie
<airborn> tak jak pole powierzchni koła o boku a =5
<Wizard> ah te nieeuklidesowe geometrie
<Wizard> :D
<airborn> ;p
<Czolgista> crusty: za drzwi k**wo wściekła
<Wizard> o_O
<crusty> :D
<airborn> yy
<Nerihsa> meow
<Czolgista> ;p
<crusty> Czolgista: deklu
 * TheNumb ściąga najnowsze livecd 11.04
<Czolgista> `g D jak Dekiel youtube
<Wizard> o, jest
<Przekliniak> Czolgista: YouTube - D jak Dekiel - odcinek 1: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoVSyMLJDFw>
<Czolgista> crusty: ^
<Wizard> w koncu bede mial jakies iksy
<crusty> Wizard: no-life
<Wizard> na terminalu utf nie dziala i sie rozjezdzacie ;P
<Wizard> co no-life?
<Wizard> na kaca najlepsza praca
<Wizard> ;P
<crusty> ;]
<Wizard> poza tym, ten komp ma byc centrum multimedialnym w moim jakze wspanialym domu
<Wizard> zatem wypadaloby miec jakies DE, z ktorym moja kobieta se poradzi
<Wizard> no i wreszcie znalazlem uniksa, ktory na tym kompie nie bootuje sie godzine
<Czolgista> Wizard: FreeBSD?
<PushUpek> centrum multimedialnym dla kobiety jest kuchnia ;D
<Wizard> Czolgista: niestety, tez ma jakies problemy
<Wizard> OpenBSD zadzialal jak trzeba
<refurbished> dopoki nie wlaczy sie u niej komplikator
<Czolgista> Kwpolska: ratuj! ni uja wchodzi mi te PDO
<Mat_Matan> `seen BOTanik
<Przekliniak> Mat_Matan: I have not seen BOTanik.
<Czolgista> `seen lis6502
<Przekliniak> Czolgista: lis6502 was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 year, 5 weeks, 1 day, 20 hours, 37 minutes, and 48 seconds ago: <lis6502> hai
<Mat_Matan> `seen BOOTanik
<Przekliniak> Mat_Matan: I have not seen BOOTanik.
<Mat_Matan> `seen jestem_botem
<Przekliniak> Mat_Matan: jestem_botem was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 4 weeks, 1 day, 0 hours, 43 minutes, and 0 seconds ago: <jestem_botem> prawdę mówiąc sieć już sobie poradzę ale z plikami już nie za bardzo\
<Wizard> ł
<Wizard> krzaczę?
<Czolgista> nei
<Wizard> dobrze
<Czolgista> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<TheNumb> `seen TheNumb
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: TheNumb was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 33 minutes and 6 seconds ago: * TheNumb ściąga najnowsze livecd 11.04
<PushUpek> lol ;D
<TheNumb> No i testujemy...
<TheNumb> Bo się akurat zassało.
<PushUpek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bP_0dDjoW_o :D
<firemark> .ping
<firemark> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<firemark> :)
<TheNumb> PushUpek: rahcuS
<TheNumb> firemark: to nie gen2bot :P
<TheNumb> Pff, pieprzony unity nie startuje w virtualboxie.
<TheNumb> pieprzone*
<firemark> TheNumb: unity?
<TheNumb> firemark: unity.
<firemark> po co ci unity
<TheNumb> firemark: w 11.04 jest już standardowo
<firemark> TheNumb: widziałeś webnulla?
<TheNumb> firemark: nie
<BlessJah> `seen webnull
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: webnull was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 2 days, 2 hours, 17 minutes, and 25 seconds ago: <webnull> czesc
<firemark> łech
<BlessJah> od tygodnia na niego czatuję
<firemark> ale 2 dni?
<firemark> wczoraj z nim rozmawiałem
<BlessJah> na kanale widać go nie było
<BlessJah> w sumie od ponad tygodnia
<firemark> hm
<Kwpolska> Czolgista: masz pewnie jakis serwer z 1901
<Czolgista> Kwpolska: no nie kminie tego PDO
<Kwpolska> Czolgista: to sie naucz
<ChaosEngine> re
<Czolgista> hi bt4
<bt4> Czolgista, hi
<kenay> Witam wszystkich :)
<Nerihsa> ~
<lotharek> hej
<TheNumb> Canonicala powaliło z tym unity. Syf nad syfy.
<wyrwiszmat> TheNumb: jeszcze się zobaczy, na netbookach wygląda i zachowuje się obiecująco
<TheNumb> wyrwiszmat: netbooki to jeszcze, ale desktop albo zwykły laptop?
<wyrwiszmat> może gnome shell to to nie jest ale jak się nie ma co się lubi...
<wyrwiszmat> TheNumb: ja osobiście wolę żeby ubu z gnome jechało cały czas
 * wyrwiszmat jakość bardziej GNOME lubi niż inne środowiska
<wyrwiszmat> *jakoś
<wyrwiszmat> DaZem rzuca jak kotem po obierkach
<Nerihsa> ke?
<airborn> wyrwiszmat, on tak zawsze ma
<wyrwiszmat> mój kot żre surowe obierki po pyrach, nie wiedzieć czemu, może lubi jak ma srake po nich...
<airborn> fajny kot
 * airborn nie lubi kotów
<Nerihsa> :F
 * TheNumb zjada koty
<Nerihsa> ale dzisiaj mamy Caturday
 * airborn nie lubi kotów, za długo się gotują
<TheNumb> meow
<TheNumb> :3
<winter> meow2
<Nerihsa> cos dzisiaj widze duzo cathaterow
<TheNumb> Nerihsa: za mało siedzę na 4chanie.
<Nerihsa> wielbiciele kotow siedza nie tylko na 4chanie
<TheNumb> na #gentoo-pl też?
<wyrwiszmat> TheNumb: siedzisz na 4chanie?!
<wyrwiszmat> nup
<TheNumb> wyrwiszmat: kiedyś...
 * TheNumb wrzuca LiveCD 11.04 na pendrive.
 * wyrwiszmat wszedł tam raz, i podziękował
<TheNumb> Nie ma to jak rozdziewiczyć nowego pendrive ;]
<DaZ> no, to już nie ten sam 4chan co kiedyś >:
<airborn> o DaZ
<airborn> tak wchodzisz i wychodzisz ciągle
<DaZ> p airborn
<Czolgista> o airborn szpec od mysql
<airborn> przeciąg straszny
<DaZ> bo cos dziwnego robiłem
<DaZ> ale już nie będe >:
<airborn> DaZ, rączki na klawiaturę!
<DaZ> dziwnego mówie
<DaZ> >:
 * TheNumb myśli, że DaZ instalował Ubuntu.
<DaZ> nie aż tak
<TheNumb> <:
<DaZ> dnsy :f
<TheNumb> 8.8.8.8?
<Czolgista> 6.6.6.6?
<Nerihsa> 69.69.69.69
<TheNumb> Gee-hee
<DaZ> guglowych nigdy
<Nerihsa> Region:	 	Sparta (US)
<Nerihsa> this is spartaaaa!
<DaZ> juz dość mnie inwigilują
<TheNumb> DaZ: na GMailu? <:
<airborn> i tak pewnie wszystko co wysyłasz idzie przez ich łącza gdzieś :P
 * TheNumb brb
<airborn> echelon is listening
<DaZ> ale po co im ułatwiać prace >:
<PushUpek> gugle, to pomiot szatana :P
<BlessJah> DaZ: no to ustaw router czy tam brame czy jak tam sie laczysz
<BlessJah> zazwyczaj dziala
<EpicFialGuy> mam problem z gnome
<Kwpolska> EpicFialGuy: jaki?
<EpicFialGuy> za kazdym startem systemu musze "--replace" metacity/compiz zeby miec ramki okien
<EpicFialGuy> a panel dolny nie pokazuje nazw otwartych okien
<Kwpolska> EpicFialGuy: fusion-icon
<Kwpolska> albo lepsze distro
<EpicFialGuy> nie jestem w stanie okreslic dokladnie przyczyny, to sie stalo tuz po melanzu
<EpicFialGuy> co robi fusion-icon?
<EpicFialGuy> na #ubuntu powiedzieli mi, ze musze tylko zresetowac ustawienia sesji
<Kwpolska> EpicFialGuy: to sie ich spytaj jak
<EpicFialGuy> tamci piwniczanie poszli gdzies po pytaniu o konf sesji
<EpicFialGuy> ktokolwiek widzial, ktokolwiek wie
<EpicFialGuy> myslalem ze ktos z #ubuntu-pl powiedzialby mi jak to zrobic
<EpicFialGuy> bo wg mnie #ubuntu-pl > #ubuntu
<Kwpolska> EpicFialGuy: nikogo tu prawie nie ma na chwile obecna, a ten kanal jest lepszy od globalnego, bo tu praktycznie nikt nie ma ubuntu
<Enlik> A probowales poszukac ustawien dot. sesji?
<Enlik> To sie jakos inaczej teraz nazywalo
<Enlik> System → pref. → programy startowe
<Enlik> Tam możesz dać „zapamietaj ......” i po zmianie menadzera okien i wylogowaniu powinno go zapamiętać. Potem opcję mozesz ew. odznaczyc.
<EpicFialGuy> fusion-icon nie rozwiazal problemu z dolnym paskiem
<Enlik> I sie dziwi, ze mu nie pomogli tak jak chcial
<kamil> witam
<kamil> jak najlatwiej w php sprawdzic czy uploadowany plik jest plikiem dzwiekowym? nie wiem co bede mial dostepne na serwerze
<airborn> a skąd my mamy wiedzieć co będziesz miał dostępne?
<kamil> airborn: a nie wiesz?:P
<kamil> szukam czego latwo dostepnego
<airborn> wbudowany mimetype?
<airborn> fileinfo w 5.3?
<kamil> zeby nie bylo lipy - zrobie skrypt, a potem admin serwera nie bedzie mi chcial zainstalowac klasy
<kamil> mozna uszukac
<kamil> fileinfo na podstawie czego sprawdza?
<airborn> mem
<airborn> mime
<kamil> hm - wczytam tresc pliku i sprawdze czy nie zawiera "<?"
<airborn> oO a jak to się ma do pliku dźwiękowego?
<kamil> airborn: przeciez ktos moglby mi wgrac na sewer plik php jako mp3
<airborn> i podmienić mime?
<kamil> jest wysylane przez przegladarke
<TheNumb> Zainstalowałem sobie to ubuntu 11.04
<TheNumb> ...
<TheNumb> Może się jakoś przysłużę społeczności ;]
<kamil> TheNumb: zainstaluj debiana, potem "aptitude install gnome";)
<TheNumb> Tylko jeszcze nie doszedłem, jak dobrać się do menu aplikacji.
<TheNumb> kamil: debian jest be, nie podobał mi się.
<kamil> TheNumb: poka screen;p
<winter> TheNumb: --
<kamil> ja wiem... takie ubuntu, tylko sam sobie instaluje oprogramowanie przez co nie zamula
<TheNumb> kamil: w Archu miałem to samo ;]
<kamil> jakies wieksze zmiany w ubu?
<kamil> 10.04 ma byc wspierane jeszcze przez rok;)
<TheNumb> Unity defaultowo.
<TheNumb> Już dzisiejszy build miał ;]
<kamil> kurde, cos mi sie przestawilo w karku i od rana nie moge przechylic w prawo
<TheNumb> To, co mi się podoba, to workspace switcher ;-)
<airborn> kamil, to obróć 3 razy w lewo, na to samo wyjdzie
<airborn> ;)
<kamil> w ubu podobal mi sie program jockey, ktory na debianie mi nie dziala
<TheNumb> Ach, no i defaultowo kernel 2.6.37
<kamil> proste...:D
<tomasz> jockey?
<TheNumb> Linux numb-laptop 2.6.37-6-generic
<kamil> do instalacji nvidii
<tomasz> aaa
<kamil> w mincie od razu jest zainstalowana i ladnie smiga
<tomasz> a jak sprawdzic jaka sie ma wersje sterow do garafy?
<tomasz> grafy
<kamil> nie wiem
<airborn> jakiej grafy?
<tomasz> intel 945gm
<Ciaho> szałowa grafika
<kamil> ja mam ge-force 2
<kamil> ladnie chodzi
<kamil> warto bylo zbierac pol roku na ta karte
<tomasz> noo co :D show jest :D
<tomasz> sie pytam bo sa jakies stery nowe a nie wiem czy juz takie mam standardowo z ubuntu
<kamil> nie instaluj nowych
<bt4_1> po popierdzielisz x-y
<tomasz> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/2010Q3.html
<tomasz> mowisz ze padna ?
<kamil> do grafiki najlepiej miec stedy dostarczone z karta
<tomasz> no ale sjakies zmiany moze lepsza wydajnosc bedzie
<bt4> jak chcesz to próbuj
<tomasz> xf86-video-intel mam heh
<tomasz> tlyko jak sprawdzic ktora wersja heh
<kamil> lec na farta
<kamil> masz okacje przeinstalowywac srodowisko graficzne
<tomasz> 2.12.01 mam ajest juz 2.13 heh
<kamil> niezapomniane wrazenia
<bt4> lol
<tomasz> heh mam z czerwca stery a teraz we wrzesniu 30 wyszly nowe ;)
<tomasz> nowa mesa 3D z obsluga nowych instrukcji opengl heh
<kamil> poszalejesz;p
<kenay> Witam wszystkim :)
<kenay> *wszystkich
<kamil> siema ziomus;)
<tomasz> no mesa mam najnowsze :D
<tomasz> robie full aktualizacje w synapticu heh
<tomasz> 90mb heh
<tomasz> a jak myslicie lepiej wgrac od nowa 10.10 czy aktualizowac ze starszej ?
<airborn> zrób kopię ważnych plików i aktualizuj
<tomasz> no juz zaktualizowalem , ale jakis wiekszych zmian nie widze
<airborn> a co chciałbyś zobaczyć?
<tomasz> i myslalem ze stary soft co byl z 10.04 pozostal
<tomasz> 10.10 niby uzywa niektorych innych programow do zdjec itp jako domyslne
<airborn> przecież nie będą Ci na chama programów odinstalowywać
<kichawa> jak przewijac w Terminalu ekran ? wtf
<kichawa> shift+pgup nie dziala :<
<airborn> jak by Ci na przykład odinstalowali np. klienta poczty z całą historią to chyba być nie był szczęśliwy co tomasz?
<kichawa> airborn: raczej historia nie jest z paczka odinstalowywana [;
<tomasz> no nie
<tomasz> ale chodzi mi o programy np do podgladu jpg np
<tomasz> 10.10 przeszlo na inny i czy mi tez sie on zmienil
<airborn> eog był, eog jest
<Enlik> To co masz to zostaje - i to jest dobre
<kichawa> ktos pomoze [;
<airborn> kichawa, chyba, że ktoś postanowi posprzątać... pozatym, czasem historia jest nie do przeglądania  bez programu
<tomasz> noo
<tomasz> ja mam historie poczty od 2005 masakra heh
<Enlik> kichawa: terminal gnome? masz pasek przewijania, czasem moze przewijanie nie dzialac np. jak masz uruchomiony program screen
<Enlik> np.
<kichawa> http://www.cmdln.org/2007/07/31/fix-terminal-scrolling-when-inside-gnu-screen/
<tomasz> a taki gnome 3 ruszy bez problemow pod ubuntu 10.10 ??
<kichawa> czasem ?! zawsze nie dziala na screenie :<
<Enlik> No, na screenie
<Enlik> [solved]
<Enlik> Czyli działa w ogole. Jesli chodzi o screena, najpierw sie wchodzi w copy mode, i mozna szaleć
<kichawa> hmmm mam wpisac
<kichawa> termcapinfo xterm|xterms|xs|rxvt ti@:te@
<kichawa> w screenie na serwerze ?
<Enlik> Add the following to your .screenrc.
<kichawa> ech mam shella zmieniac dla jakiegos ubu :<
<Enlik> Co?
<tomasz> w 10.10 jest dobre tez to ze nie znikaja gorne belki okienek heh
<tomasz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jji3AQh7bao
<kichawa> Enlik: dla jednego distro mam zmieniac configi na shellu ?!
<Enlik> Dystrybucja nie ma tu nic do rzeczy
<kichawa> rozumiem ze ma to jakis glebszy sens, ktorego nie rozumiem [;
<Enlik> Zreszta - takie cos (przyn. u mnie) nie dziala jak by sie chcialo
<Enlik> Po wejsciu w copy mode mozna okno przewijac ;]
<Enlik> Ustawienia screena sa niezalezne od dystrybucji, wiec nie wiem o co chodzi z ta zmaina
<kichawa> so ?
<Enlik> < kichawa> ech mam shella zmieniac dla jakiegos ubu :<
<kichawa> so = wiec co proponujesz ? [;
<Enlik> to co pisalem o 18.05 ;p albo daj to ustawnienie, to jako-takie przewijanie będzie
<Enlik> `g screen copy mode scroll
<Przekliniak> Enlik: How to scroll in GNU Screen « SaltyCrane Blog: <http://www.saltycrane.com/blog/2008/01/how-to-scroll-in-gnu-screen/>
<Enlik> masz, bo pewnie nie pofatygowales sie nawet by spr co pisalem wyzej ;)
<zibiboniek1> witam
<Nerihsa> matiw
<Enlik> ATI WM
<tomasz> gnome 3 widze duzo bajerow ma :D ciekawe czy obciaza proca mocno
<zibiboniek1> a gdzie t widzisz?
<zibiboniek1> to
<Enlik> Tu bardziej odpowiednia karta i sterowniki sie przydaje ;]
<tomasz> a jak zainstaluje gnome to jak przelaczyc X-a ??
<tomasz> w ubuntu
<Enlik> w GDM-ie
<Enlik> Wybierasz z listy
<tomasz> a w ubuntu sie lista pojawi jak doinstaluje ?
<Enlik> Na 90 procentów
<airborn> a teraz jej nie ma:>
<tomasz> przy logowaniu chyba idzie tez wybrac cos mi sie wydaje
<Enlik>  w GDM-ie = przy logowaniu
<kenay> Dobrze ci sie wydaje
<Enlik> doh
<Enlik> ;p
<tomasz> heh to moment lookne :D
<kenay> tomasz: Co takiego robisz, że sie pytasz? :)
<airborn> długo coś się loguje....
<airborn> zapomniałeś hasła:>
<tomasz> jestem :D
<foreste> hehe ;d
<Enlik> I jak wydajnosc i odczucia?
<foreste> czesc
<tomasz> tylko sprawdzilem czy da sie wybrac :D
<foreste> http://my.opera.com/Foreste/blog/show.dml/22536442\
<foreste> http://my.opera.com/Foreste/blog/show.dml/22536442
<tomasz> wie ktos jaka wersje gnome ma ubuntu 10,10 ??
<Enlik> Można sprawdzic, trzeci element glownego menu → o GNOME
<Enlik> Zakladajac, ze jest sie na 10.10 ;]
<tomasz> heee dobre :D
<tomasz> 2.3.2
<tomasz> 2.32.0 heh
<Enlik> Z ciekawosci, w GG 10 szyfrowanie jest wlaczone domyslnie?
<Enlik> Chyba nie
<Tyczek> W WTW mam domyślnie. :P
<Enlik> To dobrze ;]
<Mat_Matan> Enlik: w gg 10 nie masz szyfrowania, w żadnym gg nie masz szyfrowania
<Mat_Matan> jest ono tylko w wersji "dla firm" (płatne)
<Enlik> Żartujesz
<Mat_Matan> nie żartuję
<Enlik> Z nawet oficjalnych notek to nie wynika
<Mat_Matan> tylko "dla firm" ma szyfrowanie
<Mat_Matan> gg od początku nie miało szyfrowania, dla tego się luzie śmieją że do teraz tego nie zrobilu
<Mat_Matan> *zrobili
<Mat_Matan> *ludzie
<Enlik> Najnowszą wersję komunikatora GG 10 z protokołem szyfrowania można pobrać bezpłatnie na stronie:
<Mat_Matan> Enlik: jak kupisz abonament "dla firm" to będziesz miał
<ChaosEngine> kiedyś był szyfrowane ale się waliło czy coś i wyłączyli to
<Mat_Matan> opcja jest
<onedeep69> Dobry wieczór.
<Mat_Matan> ale aktywacja kosztuje
<Enlik> No co ty! WTF, ale **** z nich
<Mat_Matan> Enlik: no co ty nie powiesz
<winter> kadu szyfruje
<Enlik> Szyfrowanie kadu<->kadu czy zgodne z GG?
<airells> no nie wiem czy do konca macie racje, a zielona klodka w gg 10 co oznacza?
<Mat_Matan> Enlik: jak ci tak bardzo na szyfrowaniu zależy to przejdź na xmpp
<Enlik> Zielona kłódka (zamknięta) to znak, że Twoja rozmowa ze znajomym jest szyfrowana w obie strony!
<Enlik> (cutat)
<Enlik> Mat_Matan: używam
<Enlik> :)
<Mat_Matan> airells: ja gg 10 na oczy nie widział
<Enlik> Bylem ciekaw, czy wspieraja by default
<Mat_Matan> ja gg rzuciłem razem z xp
<Mat_Matan> w tedy jeszcze 7.xx miałem
<Enlik> Mat_Matan: to na jakiej podstawie sie wypowiadasz ;)
<airells> well ja GG na oczy nie widzial, to bym nie wypowiadal sie na temat czy jest szyfrowane
<Mat_Matan> Enlik: a co ja mu Q2 w źródełkach grzebię?
<Mat_Matan> się czyta różne dobre artykuły
<airells> sie czyta sie pisze bzdury; )
<Enlik> =]
<Mat_Matan> np oficjalne reklamowanie się ggn że szyfrowanie jest w płatnej wersji dla firm
<Enlik> Mat_Matan->getlink;
<Mat_Matan> airells: aż ci znajdę
<Tyczek> Mat_Matan, co Ty pi**, to dlaczego ja mam w takim razie? :D
<Enlik> Ej
<Mat_Matan> dl 1,5KB/s -.-
<Mat_Matan> trochu to potrwa
<Enlik> Macie firmowe wersje, za ktore placicie, a nawet nie wiecie
<Tyczek> No fajnie płace mając nieoficjalny komunikator.
<Enlik> Ach, nieoficjalny
<Enlik> To insza inszość
<Mat_Matan> hmmm... 30 marca http://di.com.pl/news/30884,0,GG_Dodano_szyfrowanie_a_co_z_hashowaniem_hasel.html
<Mat_Matan> zwracam honor
 * Enlik kce w libgadu
<airells> :)
<Mat_Matan> w tedy to ja maszyny nie miał aż do końca wakacji bo się schajcował
<Tyczek> Enlik, Libgadu się zacofało niestety.
<Enlik> Kurde.
<Enlik> Ale chbya nie az tak bardzo - nowe dlugie numery obsluguje mozna powiedziec od dawna
<Mat_Matan> Enlik: klienta piszesz że ci libgadu potrzebne
<Tyczek> czester, No i co? Wchodze a tu znowu Ty. :P
<Enlik> Nie, uzywam takich, ktore uzywaja libgadu
<Mat_Matan> jacekowski: witaj miszczu, stawiałeś u siebie na n900 meego w dualboocie?
<airells> Mat_Matan 3 miesiace bez komputera?
<Mat_Matan> airells: no trzeba zarobić żeby mieć
<Mat_Matan> ale telefon jakoś mi go potrafił zastąpić, choć trochę
 * Mat_Matan is Nokia E63 user
<airells> Mat_Matan ok nie pytam o nic wiecej w dobie komputerow klasy pIV za 150zl
<Enlik> Z HDD, DVD i obudowa? Gdzie? ;]
<Mat_Matan> airells: spaliła mi się płyta, został procek i ram z hdd i bajerami
<airells> Enlik na znanym portalu, ktory nie hashuje hasel
<Mat_Matan> trzeba było kupić nową pasującą w konfiguracji\
<Mat_Matan> airells: a na uj mi był taki szrocik z p4 jak miałem hardware na kombajn
<airells> Mat_Matan ok nie wnikam , jak mowilem, jesli jestes w stanie wytrzymac 3 miesiace bez komputera ;) zakonczmy ten temat robi sie flame
<Enlik> vim!
<Mat_Matan> Enlik: teraz edytorami textu się podniecasz?
<Enlik> Mat_Matan: skojarzenie z „flame” (swoją drogą, nie vim, geany wolę)
<Mat_Matan> wyrwiszmat: wyślij mi logi
<wyrwiszmat> Mat_Matan: ołkej
<Cent> cześć
<Tyczek> Playing: Squarepusher - Feed Me Weird Things - Tundra - (576 kbps) (MONKEY'S AUDIO)
<wyrwiszmat> Now playing: Teardrop - Massive Attack
<wyrwiszmat> ale ładnie ścięło :P
<jacekowski> Mat_Matan: to nie jest dualboot
<Mat_Matan> jacekowski: a stawiałeś już u siebie?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> mam meego w vm
<jacekowski> i mi wystarcza
<Mat_Matan> jacekowski: dalej piszesz/portujesz programy?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> czasami
<jacekowski> jak mi cos potrzeba
<Mat_Matan> jacekowski: ja się szykuję z kupnem jakiegoś lapka z x86 bo mi meego sdk na x86_64 zbyt dobrze nie działa
<jacekowski> no a od czego jest vm?
<foreste> jacekowski:  masz wolny serw ?
<Mat_Matan> jacekowski: na vm odpalasz sdk?
<Mat_Matan> z qemu
<jacekowski> roznie
<jacekowski> zalezy
<jacekowski> mam normalego scrachboxa
<jacekowski> na amd64
<jacekowski> i dziala bez problemu
<jacekowski> tylko vdso trzeba wylaczyc
 * KiFka hi
<jacekowski> ho
<Mat_Matan> jacekowski: o, wielkie dzięki, sobie zaraz pokombinuję, nie trzeba będzie lampa kupować
<jacekowski> to wszystko jest na wiki
<Mat_Matan> jacekowski: jakiego vm masz tam u siebie
<lisu> witam
<Czolgista> witamy lisu
<Czolgista> winter: zasypało mnie
<winter> :-> tu też sypie
<Czolgista> winter: chcesz 30 zł zarobić?
<winter> nie masz jak mi ich wypłacić :-D
<Czolgista> winter: do rąk własnych
<winter> w ątpie
<winter> a o so chodzi?
<jacekowski> a u mnie tez snieg padal
<Czolgista> winter: odśnieżyć 10 arów trzeba
<winter> haha
<winter> jacekowski: tutaj ciągle snierzy ale za ciepło jest i się roztopi
<winter> Czolgista: mieszkasz na wsi?
<Czolgista> winter: no w małym miasteczku
<winter> acha
<winter> brb0r (smoke)
<TheNumb> kklimonda1: obecny?
<Czolgista> TheNumb: daj człowiekowi się napić wódki
<TheNumb> Czolgista: jeśli mi też poleje.
<Syngress> hmmm :-/
 * bt4 bt4 moze odstąpić z 2 piwka
 * winter chętnie by je przygarnął
<Czolgista> winter: nie, mo zimę sprowadziłeś
<Czolgista> *bo
<winter> i tak by pryszła
<bt4> a to mamy winnego...
<winter> :-D
<bt4> lepiej teraz niż w lipcu ;p
<fi9o> bt4: Co to za piwka? <:
<bt4> fi9o, akurat leżajsk
<fi9o> A z braku laku.
<bt4> ja tak testuje tutejsze piwa hehe
<bt4> u mnie akurat nie ma takiego wiec musiałem spróbować
<bt4> ale powiem Ci ze nie jest za ciekawe
<bt4> a u was jakie macie lokalne piwko ?
<airborn> browar amber :)
<airborn> żywe :)
<bt4> amber...
<bt4> amstel to piłem w holandi ale amber to nie znam ;p
 * bt4 nie wygrał w lotto :/
<PushUpek> bt4, większe szanse są, że piorun cię trafi ;P
<bt4> PushUpek, pewnie tak hehehe :P
<Syngress> swoją drogą jestem ciekaw w czym napisany jest program do oszukiwania ludzi :D w C pewnie :>
<PushUpek> jaki program?:P
<Enlik> Co w tym co napisal jest niezrozumialego? Do oszukiwania ludzi!
<Syngress> no lotto
<Enlik> hehe
<qermit> airborn: piwo żywe?
<Enlik> Losowane jest niby fizycznie
<Syngress> nie sądzisz chyba że te kuleczki wlatują sobie jak chcą :D
<Enlik> A dlaczego?
<Enlik> (stałe) Zaburzenie losowosci imo mogloby dzialac im na niekorzysc, a dostosowywac wynikow nie musza, i tak p-stwo jest wystarczajaco male ;]
<Syngress> to proste - kontrola nad wygranymi
<Enlik> 1 do ok. 14 mln że będzie szóstka
<PushUpek> ;D
<bt4> jakiś syf w tym musi siedzieć
<Syngress> odpowiednia mała ilość trafień przy kumulacjach które napędzają sprzedaż
<Syngress> itd. itd.
<Enlik> Jak syf, i w czym pisane, to pewnie Visual Basic
<Enlik> :-)
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWfR3-XGQAc
<qermit> winter: stare
<bt4> podrzucaja kule
<bt4> hehe
<PushUpek> pewnie przypadkiem niektóre są lżejsze od pozostałych ;P
<qermit> PushUpek: nie są
<qermit> są takie same, nawet biorąc pod uwagę ilość farby która idzie na numerek
<qermit> i są tak samo wyważone
<Enlik> Jak pisalem - powinny byc
<qermit> są
<Enlik> Bo inaczej ludzie by rozpracowali system
<Syngress> PushUpek: iluzjoniści wydają straszne pieniądze na upgrade swoich sztuczek, nie wierze że w LOTTO jest inaczej :D ;)
<Enlik> (Chyba ze by je zmieniali czesto)
<Enlik> Ciekawe, ile „rządków” (jak one sie zwaly? Zaklady?) dziennie do Duzego L. jest
<Enlik> sie Vbox cos sypie
<Syngress> zieew :-/
<PushUpek> taaa
<PushUpek> trzeba jakiś film zarzucić
<Syngress> no, dobrze by bylo - moze w jakies Call Of Duty ciupnąć albo Flashpoint'a :)
<Mat_Matan> gdzie są wszystkie ikony zainstalowanych tematów w ubuntu
<fi9o> Mat_Matan: zobacz w ~/.icons
<fi9o> Albo ~/.themes
<Czolgista> Mat_Matan: /usr/share/themes/ lub /usr/share/icons/
<Mat_Matan> a jakoś da się sprawdzić gdzie znajduje się ikona którą używa dany obiekt?
<bt4> PushUpek, co ogladasz ?
<Syngress> Jolanta w lesie volume 16 ;D
<Enlik> Mat_Matan: ja do tego uzywam zwykle locate.
<bt4> Syngress, lool
<Syngress> a tak poważniej ;( nie ma co oglądać, zero nowości na DVD - wszystko już mam ściągnięte :D
<Mat_Matan> coś mi właśnie nie bangla, szukam niebieskiej szuflady, którą mam na pewno zainstalowaną z theme amigi, ale ni bambusa jej znaleźć nie mogę, a daje ją zawsze (ikonę szuflady) na wszystkie foldery i katalogi
<bt4> taaaa
<bt4> ja bym obejrzał sobie jakas dobra komedie polska
<bt4> moze masz coś godnego polecenia
<Syngress> a ogladalem cos statnio, goscie drukowali dolary, nie pamiętam jaki był tytuł, poczekaj, poszukam ;)
<Enlik> Mat_Matan: od biedy można pobrać taką z internetów
<Enlik> Albo zrobic screenshota i zapisać >:)
<Mat_Matan> kiepsko to wychodzi
<Mat_Matan> a jeżeli miałbym jeszcze raz szukać ikonek ami w necie to mnie zaraz by trafiło
<Mat_Matan> ale zobaczę jeszcze czy z paczki Tamiga nie da się wyrwać tą ikonkę
<Enlik> find /usr/share ..... | grep drawer :]
<Syngress> bt4: tytuł filmu : trick
<Mat_Matan> bo kolorowanie szuflady standardowo żółtej z ikonek gnome brzydko wychodzi
<Syngress> mistyfikacja również jest do strawienia
<bt4> Syngress, szukam :D
<Syngress> :)
<Enlik> Szuflady, ,w sensie szuflady z panela GNOME?
<Mat_Matan> yup
<Mat_Matan> to ta sama
<Enlik> Ano widzę, zółta
<Mat_Matan> tyle że zamiast żółta jest niebieska
<Syngress> bt4: wchodzisz sobie na http://www.videoclub.com.pl/premiery.php - jesli tam jest - to rip na sieci rowniez :D
<Enlik> Można np. rybkę Wandę w niej schować :)
<crusty> fuck
<crusty> :/
<bt4> Syngress, mam mam juz :)
<Enlik> Szkoda ze GNOME nie ma czegos w menu jak „ulubione” albo „najczesciej uzywane”, ale zawsze sie mozna aktywatorami na panelu lub w takich szufladach wspierać (albo zmodyfikowac menu - tamto latwiej)
<Syngress> cool :)
<Czolgista> 1st
<Kwpolska> last
<bt4> 0 1 min mi czas opierdziela :PP
<Syngress> bt4: odstawiamy prochy ! :)
<bt4> he
<bt4> jakie prochy ?
<Syngress> o co kaman z tym opierdzielaniem ?
<bt4> ;]
 * bt4 Syngress musi odstawic prochy
<bt4> opierdziela ->oszukuje ?~~
<Syngress> yo bt4 z jakiej ty czesci PL jestes, na południu nie słyszałem tego zamienniika ;)
<bt4> no ja pardziej na północ
<bt4> :P
<Syngress> luz, teraz bede wiedzial co to opierdziela - jak dla mnie "opierdzielić coś - tzn zrobić coś" ;)
<Syngress> zrobić coś tzn ukraść coś :D :D
<bt4> no tez tak moze byc
<Syngress> J.Polski zaczyna być coraz bardziej skomplikowany :> strach pomyśleć co będzie za 20 lat ..
<bt4> same znaki beda
<bt4> ;'[;[;[ i jakies serduszka
<bt4> ludzie zaczna wogóle porozumiewać się na migi hehe
<Syngress> to naprawdę cięzkie kiedy jedno słowo zaczyna mieć wiele znaczeń  ..
<Syngress> kiedy 60% naszych słów ulegnie zmianie - ludzie przestaną rozumieć sens dyskursu :-/
<Syngress> katastrofa :(
<bt4> a weź sobie np. słowo ściągnąć
<bt4> tutej gdzie teraz obecnie jestem to wyobraź sobie ściągaja piwa hehe
<Enlik> W angielskim to jedno slowo ma przec. 423 znaczenia, niestety - albo slowa sa bardzo podobne w wymowie i weź tu bez kontekstu
<Syngress> bt4: wyjaśnij, ściągają piwa ?
<Syngress> w jakim sensie ?
 * Enlik ściągnął dziś piwo z localhost/lodówka
<bt4> Syngress, w sensie wypić
<Syngress> o masakra ... :)
<bt4> Syngress, wypić - ściągnąć ;/
<bt4> no
<Enlik> Tylko w kontekście piwa czy ogolnie?
<bt4> chyba piwa
<bt4> :P
<PushUpek> bt4, już dużo dziwnych rzeczy słyszałem "zrobić piwo", "wciągnąć piwo".... ;]
 * bt4 no a Wy panowie ile dzisiaj "ściągneliście"??
<Syngress> powinien zostać stworzony nowy uniwersalny język odporny na przechodzenie ewolucji, prosty w wymowie - bez zbędnych czasów -- bez wodotrysków :D
<bt4> jest i misiek
<bt4> :)0
<bt4> taq
<bt4> taaaaa
<bt4> na mgi zaczna sie porozumiewac
<Enlik> Kto wie, może Esperanto spelnia to?
<bt4> *migi
<Syngress> push - wciągać - zjadać, wdychać , szamać ,  -- to kaurat słyszałem :)
<PushUpek> ;]
<qermit> bt4: nic
<bt4> qermit, ?
<bt4> qermit, ani jednego przy sobocie ?
<bt4> *niedzieli już teraz .. ;)
<Syngress> hehehe
<Syngress> Lagi :-/
<Syngress> pozostało wyjść na zewnątrz zpalić :-|
<bt4> pal w środku
<bt4> hehe
<bt4> a kurde będzie niedługo rok jak nie pale :)
<Syngress> nie palę w domu - wszystko śmnierdzi dymem  .. Rok , no to gartuluje . Ciężko to paskudztwo odstawić ..
<bt4> no mi to jakoś poszło az sam sie sobie dziwie heh
<bt4> ja tez nie pozwalam u siebie w chałupie palić ;/
<Syngress> pewnie paliłem krótko ..
<Syngress> *paliłeś
<bt4> 8 lat
<Syngress> sporo, ja hmmm jakieś 12 lat już palę ..
<bt4> ale zamiar jest, żeby żucic ??
<qermit> bt4: codziennie po kazdym to rob
<Syngress> dokładnie, kończe paczkę mówiąc sobie to ostatnia - kiedy otwieram następną mówię to samo :)
<bt4> nie masz silnej woli
<bt4> qermit, o co Ci chodzi ??
<qermit> Syngress: mialem na mysle po kazdym papierosie
<qermit> mówisz - żucam palenie
<qermit> a potem bijesz papierosa
<Syngress> jasne - wiesz, później będę mówił "zamiast dzieńdobry" - "żucam palenie"
<bt4> hehe
<Syngress> i następna paczka, i nstaępna - i tak do usranej ... Ale hej mam również sukcesy - nie paliłem 6mc  :D
<bt4> <brawo>
<Syngress> nie miałem kasy :D hehehehehe
 * bt4 idzie coś zjeść i zaraz wraca / wszystko widzi...
<naviretlav> witam , mam problem z moim ubuntu. 10.10 ;(
<naviretlav> Po upgrade z 10.4 do 10.10 , update manager się wiesza
<Czolgista> witaj radziecki towarzyszu naviretlav
<naviretlav> Czolgista: brzmisz jak bot XD
<Czolgista> naviretlav: a z konsoli coś pluje?
<naviretlav> Czolgista: z update managgera wali że nie może pobrac indeksów niektórych repo
<Czolgista> naviretlav: z konsoli cat /etc/apt/sources.list i wyklej na wklej.org
<Enlik> Oraz ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<naviretlav> http://wklej.org/id/427335/
<naviretlav> ls ? a co to za komenda ?
<Enlik> ls - pokazuje elementy w katalogu
<naviretlav> aha
<naviretlav> Czolgista: a tak btw. nie ma jakiegoś prostego narzędzia do naprawiania repo i dodawania nowych + sugerowane ?
<Enlik> Zrób to ls .... (jak wyzej); wyjście z update-managera w konsoli też sie przyda
<naviretlav> Enlik: http://wklej.org/id/427338/
<Czolgista> aha
<Czolgista> śmieci z lucida
<Enlik> Lepiej je wyłączyć / wyrzucić
<naviretlav> Enlik: w sumię to mogę je wywalić
<naviretlav> Enlik: jak będzie mi najłatiej ?
<Enlik> W menu administracja → źródła oprogramoania
<Enlik> Tak chyba powinno się dać
<Enlik> Ew. zainsteresuja sie narzedziem ppa-purge
<Enlik> *zainteresuj
<naviretlav> Enlik: a jak zabić update managera który umarł ?
#ubuntu-pl 2010-11-28
<naviretlav> Enlik: log out tera odpada bo leci render
<Enlik> sudo apt-get update - potem - sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Enlik> To jest aktualizacja systemu z konsoli
<naviretlav> Enlik: no tak mam właczony update manager jako applikacja okienkowa
<Enlik> Ach, zabić
<naviretlav> tak
<Enlik> Źle przeczytałem. killall update-manager powinno byc moze zadzialac
<Enlik> (Nie jestem pewien czy tak sie proces nazywa)
<naviretlav> poszło
<naviretlav> człowiek tak dawno nie robił nic innego że mi konsola zardzewiała
<naviretlav> jak już system stoi ... to nie trzeba nic w nim grzebać ... i się zapomnia nawet takie drobnostki XD
<DaZ> iks de.
<naviretlav> Enlik: tak ogulnie to synaptic twierdzi że mam tylko 4 repo aktywne i wszystkie są do maverica
<Enlik> Na wszelki wypadek mozesz pousuwac tamte pliki, ofc. potrzebne uprawnienia roota, wiec mozna: sudo nautilus
<naviretlav> to pamiętam XD
<naviretlav> dalej zwiecha
<naviretlav> Enlik: a co powiesz na to ? http://wklej.org/id/427350/
<PushUpek> czas zmienić Empathy na coś innego, bo działa mi na nerwy :P
<Czolgista> PushUpek: ekg2? pidgin?
<PushUpek> jeśli pidgin ma jakąś stronę z tematami wyglądu, to chętnie :D
<PushUpek> bo jakoś szukałem i nic nie znalazłem ciekawego
<DaZ> pidgin suportuje? :o
<Czolgista> PushUpek: w gnome-look znajdziesz
<naviretlav> Czolgista: coś poradzisz na te errory z mojej ostatniej wklejki ?
<DaZ> jeśli zrobili to tak jak kopete ma od zawsze to sprawdź tematy z adium.
<Czolgista> naviretlav: wywal ppa z sources.list
<naviretlav> Czolgista: a to czasem nie jest domyślne repo ?
<bt4> naviretlav, wywal!
<Czolgista> naviretlav: nie, to dodale przez apt-repo cośtam cośtam
<naviretlav> Czolgista: odznaczyłem wszystkie repo , a i tak zalicza zgon -_-
<Czolgista> naviretlav: poka akutalny klik
<Czolgista> *plik
<naviretlav> Czolgista: może to sam update manager się posypał ? XD
<naviretlav> Czolgista: bo z konsoli jest ok
<Czolgista> naviretlav: może ;)
<Czolgista> naviretlav: a synaptic działa?
<naviretlav> wait ...
<naviretlav> Czolgista: tak , nawet se tera pidgina zainstalowalem
<naviretlav> Czolgista: tak po za tym to ping do ppa.launchpad.net
<naviretlav> daje zero pakietów
<naviretlav> Czolgista: gdzie google i reszta neta normalnie mi dziala
<Czolgista> naviretlav: pewnie renament paczek mają
<naviretlav> Czolgista: weś ich pingni
<naviretlav> Czolgista: 2 dni ?
<Enlik> Masz chyba bube w jakims pliku konf.
 * Enlik stwierdza: Kubuntu coś cieżkawe pamięciowo
<Czolgista> --- ppa.launchpad.net ping statistics ---
<Czolgista> 20 packets transmitted, 20 received, 0% packet loss, time 19023ms
<Czolgista> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 105.421/110.266/141.484/8.047 ms
<naviretlav> Czolgista: a mi nie dziala
<Enlik> Hmm, a programy Qt sprawiaja wrazenie szybkich
<Czolgista> naviretlav: a zapuść traceroute
<Enlik> A napraw plik.
<naviretlav> naviretlav@Navi-PC:~$ sudo update-manager
<naviretlav> Traceback (most recent call last):
<naviretlav>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/UpdateManager/backend/InstallBackendSynaptic.py", line 37, in _on_synaptic_exit
<naviretlav>     self.emit("action-done", action)
<naviretlav> TypeError: 2 parameters needed for signal action-done; 1 given
 * bt4 ziewa
<winter> :-)
<winter> czas na kawę
<bt4> good idea
<Czolgista> http://polaczkybiedaczky.blogspot.com/2010/10/wyscig-po-darmowe-zakupy-w-lidlu.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/25mmadp> (at polaczkybiedaczky.blogspot.com)
<Czolgista> konraddo_: ić spać ;p
<naviretlav> Enlik: ale jak naprawic ?
<Enlik> Ni ewiem, bo nie widzialem sources.list
<bt4> to miłej nocki panowie
<bt4> ja zmykam
<Czolgista> `gentoonoc
<Czolgista> bt4: ^
<Czolgista> too
<winter> :->
<PushUpek> ...
<winter> hyhy
<PushUpek> co tak zacieszasz?
<winter> a co tu gadać
<winter> o trzeciej nad ranem
<PushUpek> zaraz mnie trafi z tym dialogiem :/
<winter> dialog?
<PushUpek> Dialog ;D
<winter> o jaki dialog chodzi
<winter> ?
<PushUpek> tępe wory, które niby udają, że są telekomunikacyjną firmą
<winter> ach.
<winter> no bywa.
<PushUpek> połowa stron znów mi nie wczytuje się, bo mają jakąś awarię :/
<winter> jakieś 2 miesiące temu multimedia tez miała problem z dnsami chyba
<winter> raz rozwiązywał nazwę raz nie, czasem trzeba było czekać pół minuty
<winter> ale już jest ok
<NightWish`> bry wieczor
<winter> bry
<NightWish`> dobrze wiedziec ze nie tylko ja nie spie o tej porze ;)
<jacekowski> jest niedziela
<jacekowski> mozna niespac
<NightWish`> ja jutro do pracy ;)
<winter> ja mam weekend all the time
<winter> :->
<NightWish`> pffff
<winter> zaleta bycia bezrobotnym
<jacekowski> wyp*** do roboty
<jacekowski> zamiatac chodniki
<NightWish`> moge oddac jedna jak chcesz
<winter> haha
<winter> noway
<NightWish`> admina demotow nie oddam, spokojnie ;)
<NightWish`> bleh
<winter> bleh2
<PushUpek> admin demotów?:>
<NightWish`> tja
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEu9kdR4bxM
<winter> idę zajarać :->
 * NightWish` pali fajku
<NightWish`> zaraz spać
<winter>                                                    .  .......
<PushUpek> po co spać... to strata czasu ;D
<winter>                           ......................................
<winter>                          ..........................................
<winter>                       ....................'''.......................
<winter>                    .................',codxkkkxol:'...................
<winter>                   ...............':d0XNNNNNNNNNNNKkl'.................
<winter>                  ...............;ONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN0:..................
<winter>                ................cKNNNNNNNNNNNNNNXXXXXXK:...................
<winter>               ................,KNNNNNNNNXXXXKKKKKKKKK0d.....................
<winter>               ................cXXNNNNNXXXKKK0000000OOkd'....................
<winter>              .................cXXXNNNXXXXKKK0000OOOkxdc.....................
<winter>             ..................;KXXNNNXXKK00KKK000kxdol'.....................
<winter>             ...................xXK000OKKKKKkxkkkkxxoc'. ....................
<winter>             ...................'KXKOxxdodddl:,:odddo;   ....................
<winter>              ...................00;. ..okl.     .:oo;  .....................
<winter>              ...................OXOc.'l00xc,. ..cxxo'  ..................
<winter>               ..................oXK0O0xc;''cc::lddo:.       .......... .
<winter>                 ................,KXXKk'.. ..cddoolc'             ....
<en0x> o kurwa
<winter>                  .............. .kXXKKkd;..ldodxdo:.
<winter>                      ..........  :XKKKKKxdodddoodo;.
<en0x> [;
<winter>                       .;'.........OKxdl,. ..',;:lc'
<winter>                       ;oolc:;;'.c:oK0K0kdc::cllcl:.
<winter>                 '..   oxkxxdddodkkk00000kdlllllc:,....    ...,'.      .'
<winter>                ':     ;kkdoodxxxxxOK000kdlllodo;'',;;'.,'.'.         .k00l
<winter>            .'.....     oxO0O0KOkOK0kO0OOkkxxxxdddoc;:,.....          o0XXx;,.'.
<winter>          ',ld:.;..       :00000KKKkdxdcx0OxkooO0OkOxxK:.'           'xKKO:. ;;:'
<winter>       .cl:''d;.,o..,,.    .:l:lxdlldd:kXKklookx:   ,l;,,.         .cd0x;'.. ',,,.
<winter>      .;c;.;cc:.,ko,:c;'.      ldxdddlkOdoododxd.    ,,.         .,cokd.... .... .
<NightWish`> WTF?
<winter>     ;',;',;'':'.lo:;'.        .;cddodk. co::xo'                .:ldkO, ...     . .
<winter>   .c' ':''. ';.  cddxo,       ,  .:ll.  ,l;..                .:cclxO,  ....   .  ..
<winter>   ;;. ':''. :'   .;xOOdc'  . .;                      .'.    .xkllol.          .  ..
<winter>  .c;. ':,'..c.     .'o'.:c' ..       .  ..        ....     .;:;dd'           ..  ..
<winter>  ;c,. .::.'.,    ..      lOl,.     ..;..'                                   .:'  ..
<winter> .l:,...;o. ,'.   .:.     .:cokxl,. .;;,:.    .odoood:'.                   ..co. ...
<winter> cl:,.. .;;. .      ..      .'',:okdodl;.   .,o0OOOOx;'.                  .';dc...''
<NightWish`> kot mu na klawiaturze siedzi?
<winter> ll:,..   c .     ..'..   ....ol,:dlc.........;,.....,,;  .              .;clx' ..,,
<winter> ll;,...  :.      ..'     ....dl;o:co'.;''cc'.... .,',,:  .              ,::dd'',c;,
<winter> ;-O
<NightWish`> winter: ?
<PushUpek> to takie demoty konsolowe :P
<winter> jp2a
<winter> no i si ę fajerfoks zawiesił
<winter> coś ten plugin-container niespecjalnie działa
<winter> NightWish`: podobno jesteś dziewczyną
<PushUpek> ff 4?
<winter> 3.6.12
<NightWish`> winter: podobno tak
<en0x> mi na 4 ce co kawalek flash crashuje
<winter> NightWish`: photos || die
<NightWish`> winter: nie ze mna te numery ;)
<dweller> winter: działą
<dweller> ale w about:config trzeba przestawic DOMcośtam
<PushUpek> en0x, hmm ja zainstalowałem flasha x64 betę i śmiga ładnie ;]
<dweller> bo inaczej flash wiesza
<winter> dweller: no powinno pojawić się okienko, że wtyczka uległa awarii
<winter> bez ustawiania w configu działało wcześniej
<winter> może namieszali coś znowu w nowej wersji
<dweller> mi tam działa
<dweller> ale to menu nowe jest zjebane
<PushUpek> co z nim nie tak?:>
<winter> kwestja przyzwyczajenia pewnie
<PushUpek> lepsze, to menu niż w chrome
<NightWish`> ja preferuje osobiscie opere
<winter> opera to cookie monster
<NightWish`> eee...
<winter> juz wyjaśniam
<winter> ja nie lubię przyjmować ciasteczek od byle strony to blokuje wszystkie + whitelist
<winter> a opera nie ma opcji białej listy, trzeba ciągle klikać
<NightWish`> ok
<NightWish`> rozumiem, ze nie spelnia Twoich wymagan
<winter> nom
<NightWish`> moje spelnia i w sumie to juz przywyczajenie ;)
<NightWish`> bardziej mnie podirytowalo to ze nie moge zmienic tla w pasku adresu na bialy z czarnego i odwrotnie
<NightWish`> bez zmieniania tla w calym themie systemowym
<PushUpek> nie ma to jak adblock z ff ;]
<winter> chromium też ma adblocka i to lepszego niż foks
<DaZ> co ty, to opera, musi sie dać :f
<winter> 4 razy więcec list
<NightWish`> DaZ: dawala sie az do aktualizacji
<PushUpek> winter, chyba żartujesz ;]
<winter> więcej*
<NightWish`> juz probowalam ten problem na forum opery zalatwic
<winter> mówię całkiem serio :<
<NightWish`> aczkolwiek wprowadzilam tylko niewielkie zmiany
<DaZ> winter: ja bym tam powiedział, że sie da
<DaZ> bo chyba zrobiłem :f
<winter> to zainstaluję.. zobaczymy
<winter> nie ma w repo :-D
<DaZ> wyłącz, edit site preferences, ???,  profit
<NightWish`> hm, ok
<DaZ> to straszne
<NightWish`> dobranoc Wam.
<DaZ> ty dalej tu udajesz kobiete? >:
<winter> DaZ: metoda gnomów gaciowych, jak zawsze skuteczna
<DaZ> winter: wat
<winter> z southparku
<NightWish`> DaZ: podobno ;)
<DaZ> ah tak.
<NightWish`> nawet chyba nią jestem
<NightWish`> no ale ;)
<DaZ> wydaje ci sie.
<NightWish`> w takim razie ktos mnie oszwabil na przyrodzeniu ;///
<winter> :-D
<PushUpek> aż taki mały, że myślisz, że to łechtaczka?:>
<NightWish`> nawiazujac do southpurku
<NightWish`> jestem ms garrison
<NightWish`> PushUpek: no dokladnie
<NightWish`> i jeszcze piersi mam ;/
<winter> kontynuuj
<DaZ> pics or it didn't happen.
<NightWish`> DaZ: przykro mi ;)
<NightWish`> wybieram bramke nr 2
<drakhan> nice trye
<NightWish`> dobranoc
<dweller> juz sie nie oplaca spac
<drakhan> o jezu, try*
 * dweller slaps drakhan 
<drakhan> :(
<winter> ........................''.''.'''''',,,,,,,,,''''''''''''''.....'.'''''''''''''
<winter> ..........................''''''',,,;;;;;:;;,,,'''''''''.'...........''''''''''
<winter> .........................''''',,;::ccccllllcc:;;,,,'''..............'''''''''''
<winter> .......................'''',,;::clcccl:,,;;;:ccc:;;,''................'''''''''
<winter> ......................'''',,;:cclooc::loooc:;,;:lc:;,'''.'............'''''''''
<winter> ......................'''',:ccc::::ok0XKK0Od:,,';lcc;,'''............''''''''''
<winter> .....................'''',;:cccc;;oOKKKK00Oxd:,'.:ll:;,'''.'..''''.'..'''''''''
<winter> .....................''',;:cl::::oOkkkO0OOOxdo;'.'loc:,''''.'.''.'..'.'.'''''''
<winter> ....................'''',:cl:;;,cxoc;,;oOd;;;;,..'lolc;,''''..''.'.'.''''''''''
<winter> ...................''''';:lcll:;oOkdccok0c;;,,'..';llc:,'''''.''..'....''''''''
<winter> ...................'''',;cccc;''ckOOO0O00clol:;..',clc:,'''''.'.....'..''''''''
<winter> ...................'''',;:c:;,,,;ldxkkdxx;cdoc,..'':lc;,'''''.........'.'.'''''
<winter> ...................''''',::l:''.,:odddoc;,,::,'..',cc:,,'''''.'.......''.''''''
<winter> ....................'''',::,,,..',;;;;;:;'.','...''cc;,''''''''......''''''''''
<winter> .....................''',::,''...',;lxoc:;,'.....',::,'''''''.'......''''''''''
<winter> .....................''';cc;,,..'''';oddo:;'.....'',;,''''''..'.......'''''''''
<winter> .....................''';ccc;'..,ll,',,,,''''......',,''''''............'''''''
<winter> .....................',,',,;;'.':xOxc;,,',,,,'..'',''''''''''...........'''''''
<DaZ> ja pierdole kurwa...
<winter> ....................'',,::',,'';xkO0kxdollc::;'..',';,..','''...........'''''''
<winter> ...................',,;,;,''',coO0OOOkxddxollll:,::,,,,,,,,'''............'''''
<winter> .................',cdOOdl;,,;okOXXKKK0xxOkxkkxol:;,,;,:cclo;'.............'''''
<winter> ...............'ckKXKON0lkkkKKKO0KXXXK000OOOxxdxOdol:;ldodxl''............'''''
<winter> ..............,kKNNK0O0XWNMMWWMWNXXXK0x0XKKXXNNKXOkko:lkdxOx,,''...........''''
<winter> .............;kXNWXOdKMNXWMWNMMWMMMMNOxOWMMMWWWKKK0OxddOOk0Oc;,''.........'''''
<winter> ............;kKNWNOkkKXOxKMWWMMNMWWWXkxxXWWMMWWN0X0Kkxx00O00d;;,''.......''''''
<winter> ...........'xKNNWX00kkkxkKMWMMMWWWWNKxcx0XWWMWWWKKO0kxdkKOO0k;,;,'''.....''''''
<winter> .........';xKNNNWN00Ooxxd0MWMMMWWN0ddolocc0WWWWWX0OOkdox0kO00c,::,,,'''''''''''
<winter> ........'cOKNWNWWNOOklcddOWWMMMWWXOllcc::c0WWNXXKK000kxxkkkOO;;;c:;::;'''''''''
<winter> ......',xXXNNXNWWX0Okoccl0WWMMMWWWWXxdoc:0NK00OOO000KKKK0OO0l;;loclc:c,''''''''
<winter> '...',xKWNNNWNXXKK0OkllodNWWWMWWWWWWNOdxXWW0doddxkO0KKXXXX0d:ccclllcc,',,''''''
<winter> '..;o0NX0kxxkKXXW0KOdoolONNWWMWNMMWWWWWWWWWWKxooxkOOO00O0KXKOOddccc::;,,,,'''''
<winter> ',xkkOxdOXXNMXxWNXxxodllxKKNWMWNWWMMWWWWWWWNKOdoodxxxxkkkOKK0OXXXX0dc:clc;,''''
<winter> 'cO0K00NMMWMWkKWNWkcc::xdOKNWMWXWWMMWWWWWWNX0OxddlllllooodxkkxXXK0NXKxc;:::;'''
<winter> 'ckXNNWMMWWMK0NWWMKc,,cxoxOXNWNKNNMWWNNWNNK00kxoolldl,,',lcooo0WKOkXk0xlc;,,;,,
<winter> 'lxXXWWMWKMMXXWWWMXo,:ldodk0KNN0XNMWNNNNXX0k0xdoddkl::,';kl::cOWKOxOkk0dcl;;,;c
<winter> :llkKNWWKKMMNNWWWMNk;cxxooxOKKXOKWMNXXNXXKOxkkkkxxl:;,',,kdc::OWXOxxOxkKl:::::;
<winter> 'cdxOX0kOKMWWNWWMMWOccdxlodk000xKNWKK0000OOOOOxkdcc:;,,',xkoccOWX000KokKo;,::;,
<winter> .,lk0xdkkXNXNKXWMMWOocooclodkkOd0XKk000KK00OxkOl,:c;,',';dkdc:0WK0XN0ok0d;,,;,'
<winter> .'clokklOWK0K00XWMNkocll:clooxkdOXK0KK0OOOkkOO:,;:;,',';ccKdc:NWXXWWdokx:,,''''
<winter> '.'cloxlkNO0KKOkXXKkllll;:cllxkk0000OkxkkkOkx:;;:;,',,,cc,dKlcWWXWMNlxx:;,,'',,
<winter> '.''clooxKoO0OOO0XKkldd;::cdxkOO0OkxkOOOkxxo;;::;,',,';cc,;XOoWWNMMNkl:::,,'',,
<winter> ''''';clokkoox00kkkldo,,;lodxxxdxkOOOxoooo:;;;;,,,;,'':lc,,dXdNWWWX0Ko;:;,,'',;
<winter> '''''''',:loddoloxxox,,;:lodxkkxxdllccllllc;;;,,,:;'';clc;;;kx0XK0Oxkd:;,;,',,,
<winter> '''''''''''',;;;,,cl:'',;;::cccccllodolol:;;,,;::;,'':loc;;;cOKOxxdodl:,,,,,,,,
<winter> ''''''''''''',,''''',,,,;:coxddooxkkdolc:;,,,::c;,'',cldo:::c:lc::cc:,'.',,,,,,
<winter> ''''''''''''','''',',,,,,:cc:ldxOO0xlc;;,'';ccc;;',',codo:::lc'''''''..'',,,;,,
<winter> ''..........'''''''''',,,;cloxk0KOdc;,'',,clcc;;',,';cdxl;;cll'''''.''''',,,,,,
<winter> ...............''''''''''',:clxdc;,',,,,;loc:;;,,,,,;cddc;:loo,''''....',',,,''
<winter> ..............''''',,,,''''''''''',;;,;:locc;;,,,,,,;cxl:;cooo;''''.''''',,,,''
<winter> .............''''',,,'','',,,,,,,,:,,;:cocc:;',,,;;,;ldc:;cooo;''''.'.'',,,,'''
<PushUpek> wtf? to nie Świebodzin
<winter> :-D
<winter> o tej porze nikt mnie nie kopnie
<winter> :-D
<winter> 04:03 < drakhan> o jezu, try*
<dweller> winter: wypierdalaj z tym ascii pornem
<winter> :<
<drakhan> Sprowokowałem.
<dweller> a nie
<dweller> to jezus jest
<dweller> :D
<drakhan> gj dweller
<winter> ;-O
<dweller> no co
<dweller> psuje laptopa
<drakhan> nic, gj
<dweller> tzn próbuje popsuć
<dweller> ale sie opiera
<dweller> sterowniki nvidii sie opierają
<drakhan> Może jest dweller-proof
<dweller> nie
<dweller> jest diyproof
<dweller> chociaż jeden plus, udało mi sie optimusa odpalić
<dweller> i nie musze miec monitora do zewnetrznej karty \o/
<drakhan> Fuck Yeah.
<dweller> ale mam za to taki jebitny watermark
<dweller> którego za chuja nie idzie usunąć
<dweller> i to troche psuje gameplay
<drakhan> Jakie życie, taki rap.
 * PushUpek idzie spać...
<winter> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/ea/Assembly2004-areena01.jpg
<soee_> jets ktos ?
<Mat_Matan> main
<Mat_Matan> wyrwiszmat: ^
<lotharek> soee_: ktostam pewnie jest
<soee_> juz po sprawie, mialem jakies problemy  uprawnieniami i nie moglem zainstalowac cms na localhoscie :/
<soee_> ide gumisie ogladac :<
<winter> idę zajarać
<lotharek> mi sie skonczyly
<lotharek> :[
<TheNumb> lotharek: gumisie czy fajki?
<TheNumb> :<
<Nerihsa> gumisie leca
<Nerihsa> na polsacie
<lotharek> fajki
<lotharek> ;)
<Kwpolska> crap
<Czolgista> http://allegro.pl/terminal-compaq-evo-t20-z-zasilaczem-i1342986274.html brac czy nie brac?
<Kwpolska> Czolgista: nie
<pechowiec> o/
<Czolgista> hi pechowiec
<pechowiec> zajmuje sie tu ktoś profesjonalnie muzyką?
<Czolgista> mój kumpel robi discopolo
<jacekowski> widzieli
<jacekowski> http://mapy.google.pl/
<jacekowski> Gornoslaski zwiazek metropolitarny
<mikexcr> pechowiec: a co? ;>
<mikexcr> pechowiec: profesjonalna muzyka w sensie, DJs? ;>
<pechowiec> mikexcr: mój tata wymyślił sobie, ze kupi sobie laptopa do odtwarzania muzyki na zabawach różnych i sie zastanawiam co byłoby warte uwagi? i czy np. do samego odtwarzania potrzebna jest sensowna karta muzyczna czy na tym co jest fabrycznie też da rade? moim zdaniem trzebaby kupić zewnętrzną karte na usb, on twierdzi ze to co jest wystarczy...
<pechowiec> bo to tylko odtwarzanie a nie nagrywanie
<airells> karta na usb
<mikexcr> pechowiec: problem w tym, że fajnie by było, żeby miał styk optyczny ;]
<mikexcr> pechowiec: a żaden lapek nie ma - co najgorsze
<mikexcr> pechowiec: MacBooki mają dobre karty, dlatego DJs ich używają
<mikexcr> pomijając fakt, że mają też dobre oprogramownaie do muzy
<mikexcr> applowe
<pechowiec> on chce do 1,5kzł nie wiem czy to realne
<pechowiec> mikexcr: ja nie wiem dokładnie jak on to widzi... umie grać na instrumencie
<pechowiec> powiadacie, że bez zewnętrznej usb sie nei obędzie albo macbook?
<airells> najtanszy laptop asusa ( na pentium, nie celeron )+ karta usb za 400zl to moim zdaniem po kosztach i w miare stabilne
<Mat_Matan> pechowiec: to niechaj jakiego netbooka kupi z dobrą muzyką
<mikexcr> ja gram na gitarze elektrycznej, ale lapka nie używam zbytnio do odtwarzania muzy na imprezach
<Kwpolska> mikexcr: netbooki sux
<Mat_Matan> przynajmniej na bateryjce jak coś mu dłużej pociągnie
<jacekowski> ekhm
<jacekowski> po co karta na usb?
<mikexcr> Kwpolska: gdzie ja napisałem netbook?
<jacekowski> te karty na usb to jest dokladnie to samoe co karta wbudowana
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: ^
<airells> jakosc dzwieku na wbudowanych jest dramatyczna
<Kwpolska> mikexcr: tabfail
<jacekowski> airells: gowno prawda
<mikexcr> Kwpolska: ;]
<jacekowski> airells: ty chyba nie masz pojecia jak sie jakosc dzwieku okresla
<airells> jacekowski prosze podlacz nawet sluchawki za 200zl i zobaczysz roznice
<jacekowski> ja mam oscyloskop za 10kzl
<airells> odstep szumow brak niskich i wysokich tonow
<Mat_Matan> widzę że niekótrzy dalej na sound blaster 16 ciskają...
<mikexcr> jacekowski: a ja mam kombajn za 1mln zł
<jacekowski> analizator czestotliwosci za kolejne tyle
<airells> jacekowski jesli jestes taki madry to sprzeczaj sie z calym swiatem diyaudio, audio, polskimi forami typu elektroda mp3store i audio
<pechowiec> mój tata nagrywa na esi juli@ i bez sensu by było jakby miał dobrą jakość nagrania a tracił ją podczas odtwarzania...
<airells> a najlepiej z uszami milionow osob
<jacekowski> jedyne forum warte uwagi to elektroda
<jacekowski> i na elektrodzie kazdy ci powie ze karta na usb to takie same gowno jak zintegrowana
<airells> lol?
<airells> chyba karta muzyczna za 10zl
<airells> karty muzyczne na usb sa do kilkudziesiaciu tysiecy euro
<jacekowski> ta, ale nie o takich mowimy teraz
<pechowiec> czyli w końcu na co mam patrzeć przy zakupie lapka? procek + ram? i brać macbooka?
<airells> maja wbudowane wzmacniacze wyjscia dobre kondensatory i przekazniki
<airells> mowimy o takiej za 400zl ktora bije wszystkie laptopowe
<jacekowski> co kupisz za 400zl
<airells> e-mu
 * Mat_Matan za 400zł to kompa postawi
<jacekowski> airells: link bo ja za 400zl to zadnej e-mu nie widzialem
<airells> wystarczy poszukac:)
<jacekowski> karta dzwiekowa to bardzo proste urzadzenie
<jacekowski> 2 kanalowy badz wiecej DAC + cos co dane przerobi z formatu magistrali na format DACa
<airells> ta? z procesorami 1ghz
<airells> lub wzmacniaczami jak audiotrak hd2
<jacekowski> to jest karta dzwiekowa ze wzmacniaczem
<jacekowski> i nie wiem jak chcesz wzmacniacz z usb zasilic
<airells> poczytaj a zrozumiesz, karty z laptopow sa niczym wbudowane realtec
<airells> zlom i nawet soundblaster najtanszy jest czesto lepszy
<jacekowski> realtek dziala tak samo dobrze jak inna karta sieciowa
<jacekowski> tylko ze zamiast sprzetowo robic obsluge sporego kawalka obslugi sieci jest to robione programowo przez procesor
<jacekowski> ale samo MII + PHY jest dokladnie takie samo jak w kazdej innej sieciowce
<jacekowski> ba, realteki sa nawet lepsze do zastosowan real time
<airells> karty dzwiekowe realtec
<airells> a nie sieciowe
<jacekowski> to nie wina karty dzwiekowej
<jacekowski> to wina projektu i ciecia kosztow
<airells> oczywiscie to nie wina karty za 1usd ze gra gorzej od takiej za 100usd
<airells> sam doszedles do wniosku ze karta za 1usb nie zagra tak jak ta za 100usb
<jacekowski> karta realteka przewaznie jest zaraz obok urzadzen ktore sieja rozne zaklocenia
<airells> well a co masz w laptopach wbudowane? wlasnie takie karty i dlatego kupuje sie usb
<jacekowski> do tego zasilanie nie jest ladnie wyfiltrowane ani nic
<jacekowski> tylko ze zapominasz jedna rzecz
<jacekowski> to jest to samo zasilanie
<jacekowski> z tego samego laptopa
<airells> wystarczajace szczegolnie gdy reszta sprzetu do imprez obok pobiera setki wattow
<jacekowski> ale to nie ma nic do rzeczy
<jacekowski> niejedno urzadzenie juz zaprojektowalem, niejedno juz widzialem
<airells> dobra szkoda mi czasu, zyj w swoim swiecie gdzie imprezy robi sie na kartach realtec za 1usd
<jacekowski> karty na usb maja dokladnie te same bledy co zintegrowane
<pechowiec> jacekowski: a zasilanie zewnętrzn takiej karty?
<jacekowski> juz lepiej
<jacekowski> ogolnie idealnie, sprzet ktory ma byc niskoszumny jest zasilany bateryjnie
<jacekowski> ale to odpada
<jacekowski> do tego masz jeszcze usb dzialajace z 500MHz
<jacekowski> ale tego juz nie ominiesz
<jacekowski> ogolnie chodzi o to zeby jak najmniej szumow przychodzilo z zewnatrz
<jacekowski> i jak najmniej produkowac samemu
<jacekowski> dlatego trzeba odpowiednio zaekranowac
<jacekowski> mase dobrze poprowadzic
<jacekowski> zasilanie dobrze rozwiazac
<jacekowski> zwlaszcza ze 500mA@5V z usb to jest bardzo malo
<jacekowski> kondensatory sa jedna z ostatnich rzeczy ktore maja znaczenie przy dobrym projekcie
<jacekowski> kondensatory w takich rzeczach filtruja rozne zaklocenia ktore sie przenosza
<jacekowski> ale najpierw trzeba zaczac od tego zeby jak najmniej sie przenosilo
<jacekowski> popatrz sobie jak telefon komorkowy moze narobic roznego halasu w wzmacniaczu
<jacekowski> a taki nadaje majac tylko 2W mocy
<jacekowski> i jest dosyc daleko
<Mat_Matan> ktoś wie jak w virtual box ose zamontować pendraka na wirtualnej maszynie?
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: istniejacego czy wirtualnego?
<Mat_Matan> istniejącego
<Mat_Matan> na vb mam postawiony system i chcę żeby w nim był widoczny pendraczek z pliczkami
<jacekowski> musisz usb przekierowac
<jacekowski> ale nie jestem pewien czy ose to potrafi
<Kwpolska> jacekowski: ose nie umi
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: potrzebujesz wydania pelnego
<Kwpolska> albo ewentualnie zamontowac jako udzial
<jacekowski> hmm, ale sa te
<jacekowski> ten soft to udostepniania usb po sieci
<jacekowski> i tak mozna zrobic
<Kwpolska> jacekowski: na uj
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: sprobuj podmontowac to przez wspoldzielone katalogi
<jacekowski> bo moznaby wtedy w ose uczynic usb
<jacekowski> nie zebym to rekomendowal czy cos
<Mat_Matan> mam zamotowany katalog ale nie wykrywa go na wirtualnym systemie
<jacekowski> a masz guest additions zainstalowane
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: trzeba recznie podmontowac
<Mat_Matan> a pierun wie
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: potrzebujesz guest additions zainstalowanych. jaki OS?
<Mat_Matan> xp
<Mat_Matan> (szjat)
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: to nie bedzie problem.
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: menu -> devices -> install guest additions
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: i znajdziesz w moich miejscach sieciowych
<michal__> hej
<michal__> mam problem chyba po aktualizacjach niemam dzwiekow w systemie
<michal__> jak to naprawic
<Kwpolska> [Bmi	z 10.04 do 10.10?
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: coś zasysasz? ^^
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: moje wifi ssie
<Kwpolska> michal__: z 10.04 do 10.10?
<michal__> niewiem nawet bo cos tam sie pobierało
<michal__> chyba kernel
<Kwpolska> michal__: to chyba nie.
<Kwpolska> michal__: ja z dzwiekiem nigdy sie dluzej nie bawilem.
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: jak nie kernel, przecież tam jest alsa ;f
<TheNumb> Ta wbudowana.
<michal__> ale dzwieku niema wogole
<michal__> zero
<TheNumb> michal z w opcjach nie masz PCM i Master zjechanych na 0?
<TheNumb> s/z/a/
<michal__> nie
<michal__> na max jest
<pechowiec> a nie pisze czasem na dole MM ?
<TheNumb> michal__: amixer set PCM 100% unmute
<pechowiec> michal_ sudo lsmod
<TheNumb> michal__: amixer set Masterr 100% unmute
<TheNumb> michal__: amixer set Master 100% unmute
<Kwpolska> michal__: zajrzyj do preferencji dzwieku
<michal__> w preferencjach mam analog stereo input tak jak mialem
<michal__> i niewyciszone nic
<NightWish`> bry
<michal__> a to z tego unmuta wypluło
<michal__>   Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined penum
<michal__>   Playback channels: Mono
<michal__>   Limits: Playback 0 - 64
<michal__>   Mono: Playback 64 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]
<TheNumb> michal__: ale przy którym? PCM czy Master?
<michal__> pcm i master mam na 100
<michal__> niewiem jak to ogarnac
<Kwpolska> michal__: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<michal__> oke
<michal__> pisze ze juz jest zainstalowane
<Kwpolska> michal__: to pavucontrol
<Kwpolska> i posprawdzaj
<michal__> na 100% jest
<Kwpolska> michal__: kogo innego sie pytaj
<michal__> spoko i tak dzieki
<Wizard> nie no ale poziom :D
<michal__> zrobie restart jeszcze moze sie cos ruszy
<Kwpolska> michal__: to nie windows
<Cent> czesc
<Wizard> cześć
<Syngress> Panowie jak zmienić doyślny widok w irssi - chce miec listę wyświetlanych userów z prawej strony ekranu w kolumnie ..
<nem> hej
<nem> umie ktos skompilowac lm-sensors pod nowy kernel? :P
<Kwpolska> Nem: a jaki proble?
<Kwpolska> Syngress: skrypta potrzebujesz
<Nem> nie wykrywa mi temperatury procesora
<Kwpolska> oopsie
 * Kwpolska se idzie
<Nem> wiec sciagnelam nowa wersje i chcialam skompilowac i bledy wyskakuja
<pechowiec> Nem jakie?
<Nem> http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Download te
<Nem> aa bledy - make: *** [lib/conf-parse.c] Błąd 127
<Syngress> Kwpolska: widziałeś cos na sieci ?
<mati75> re
<Mif_> cześć
<Mif_> (jest ustawione utf-8?)
<Mif_> mam taki problem...
<Czolgista> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Mif_> czy teraz jest utf-8 ążźćół
<Mif_> ?
<Mif_> powinno być...
<Mif_> mam taki problem:
<Mif_> Linux ustawił mi partycję jfs jako partycję tylko do odczytu
<Mif_> i nie mogę teraz go uruchomić, ponieważ to jest główna partycja na której mam system
<PushUpek> jest utf
<Mif_> przy uruchamianiu wyskakuje mi pełno błędów, które sprowadzają się do tego, że nie może zamontować tego w trybie do zapisu
<Mif_> już kiedyś tak miałem i to naprawiłem ale zapomniałem jak
<Mif_> tj. otworzyłem tą partycję w linuksie z płyty cd
<Mif_> i tam zaminotowałem z -o rw
<Mif_> i jakoś działało
<Mif_> ale teraz to nie wiedzieć czemu nie działa
<Mif_> i kiedy próbuję to zamontować inaczej niż z opcją -o ro nie chce tego w ogóle montować
<Mif_> macie jakieś pomysły na to?
<Mif_> aha, szukałem w googlach rozwiązania ale znalazłem tylko ludzi wspominających o podobnym problemie
<Mif_> bez rozwiązania ;]
<Mif_> chyba, że spróbuję to zrobić (zamontować) jeszcze raz z jakąś inną dystrybucją... zw
<Szycha> z livecd zrob fsck
<Mif_> jesteście jeszcze?
<Mif_> nie działa
<Mif_> nei wiecie może czy nie ma jakiejś możliwości
<TheNumb> Mif_: nikogo nie ma.
<Mif_> żeby zmusić program do zamontowania partycji tylko do odczytu jako zapisywalną?
<Mif_> TheNumb: same boty?
<Mif_> nie rozumiem
<TheNumb> Mif_: od razu boty, 3/4 ludzi tutaj ma postawionąsesję irc w jakiejś szelowni/ na vps.
<TheNumb> postawioną sesję*
<Kwpolska> VPS-ie*
<lypse> :)
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: grammar nazi.
<TheNumb> Ja mam w szelowni, a co.
<czesmir> sick
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: a ja mam na czyimś VPS-ie.
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: włamywacz :P
 * Mhrok ma na szelu
<Mhrok> Nawet na tym samym co TheNumb :)
 * AaaA jest botem
 * Nem nie jest botem
<Czolgista> TurekPolski: witaj Turku z Polski
<TheNumb> Rzućcie jakąś fajną nutką, nie mam czego słuchać ;x
 * AaaA nie umie śpiewać
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: C# - bardzo fajna nutka
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: ha, ha, ha.
<TheNumb> Dobre.
<Nem> A# też jest niezłe, a akord a-mol to już w ogóle ;)
<Mhrok> Ja osobiście wolę zespoły nutek: http://w280.wrzuta.pl/audio/0vHL3Sa093b/indukti_-_...and_who_s_the_god_now
<TurekPolski> Witaj Czołgisto
<TheNumb> Cholera, ale nudy. Nawet uczyć mi się nie chce.
<TurekPolski> Mhrok: Gościnny wokal z Black River jest tu mistrzowski
<Mif_> Wróciłem.
<Mif_> Problem rozwiązany - znalazłem jego rozwiązanie w google i jest dość proste.
<Szycha> fsck
<Szycha> zgadlem?
<Mif_> Tak, fsck.jfs tylko trzeba to zrobić z livecd
<Szycha> heh, napisalem Ci w momencie jak akurat wyszedles
<Szycha> btw, nie polecam jfs na / bo sa z nim jaja
<Mif_> wiem, teraz to już wiem
<Mif_> ale nie chce mi się robić reinstalki
<Mif_> w każdym razie - dzięki za zainteresowanie
<Mif_> na razie
<BlessJah> /4/8
<Syngress> ziew :-/
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zgaduje ze serwer jest regularnie atakowany przez botnety? masz jakis set IP szczegolnie uciazliwych?
 * KiFka hi
 * Syngress ho
 * Czolgista ho ho ;)
<AaaA> hej ho:)
<PushUpek> do pracy by się szło...
 * winter idzie instalować windows server 2008
<winter> :->
<Czolgista> winter: a dasz shella na win serv 2k?
 * Syngress woli ciepłą plażę, czarnoskure 18stki, zimne piwo i 10mln$ na zagranicznych konatch :D
<BlessJah> czarnoskóre
<Caemyr> ano
<Caemyr> to skure strasznie wzrok kopie
<stwg_> ubuntu pójdzie na 65 MB RAM ?
<Czolgista> stwg_: z xami?
<stwg_> tak
<AaaA> raczej nie da rady:)
<Czolgista> hm, raczej nie
<Czolgista> tylko wersja tekstowa
<stwg_> a debian stable poszedl i nawet mplaer filmy odtwarza
<stwg_> z fluxbox
<AaaA> jakis DSL tez pojdzie
<stwg_> Mem: total:61512 used:59924 free:1588
<AaaA> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<stwg_> windows 98 nie dało rady z odtwarzaniem filmów na tym kompie a na debianie bez problemu
<stwg_> nie chce ubuntu debian lepszy
<stwg_> nawet FF działa na 65 mb
<KiFka> ciekawe kiedy na maglu zaczna linuksy instalowac
<stwg_> maglu?
<BlessJah> stwg_: element starych pralek
<BlessJah> stwg_: netbsd działa nawet na tosterach
<winter> Czolgista: przykro mi, nie ma takiej opcji
<BlessJah> dosyć długo ich hasłem było "Działa na wszystkim poza tosterem"
<stwg_> BlessJah: właśnie ściągnąłem netbsd 5.1
<stwg_> bsd maja podobno o wiele gorszy kernel od linuxa
<BlessJah> nie wiem
<BlessJah> mam freebsd na serwerze i jest mi je popsuc duzo trudniej niz debiana stable
<BlessJah> przy czym chodzi mi o system, nie jajco
<AaaA> co to znaczy gorszy kernel?:)
<stwg_> np nie obsluguje tyle nowego sprzetu co linux
<BlessJah> stwg_: no to windows ma zajebiste jajko
<AaaA> znaczy bardziej syspecjalizowany i mniej monolityczny?
<AaaA> *wyspecjalizowany
<stwg_> z punktu widzenia dekstopu
<Syngress> BlessJah: bo one są skure d wszystkiego :>
<Syngress> *do
<stwg_> na serwerach podobno wiecej jest windowsow server
<AaaA> mi tam się bardzo dobrze z Windows 7 żyje na desktopie
<r_a_f> czesc - jak sie nazywa taki programik do uruchamiania programow po wcisnieciu kombinacji klawiszy? ;)
<r_a_f> taki starter - nawet 3 rozne byly ...
<BlessJah> szukasz chybe key bindingsów
<r_a_f> BlessJah: w sumie to tez OK - ale był kiedy taki programik do startowania - wyskakiwało okienko na środku ekranu i po wpisaniu literki  "domyslal sie" jakiego programu szukamy i wyswietlał liste i sklera mi doskwiera co to było
<r_a_f> ale kij z tym ... szkoda czasu
<BlessJah> a widzisz, to moze kickstart jakis?
<r_a_f> no tak o to chodzi thx ;)
<r_a_f> mam chodziło o gnome do lol - zobacze czy to czasem nie umarło
<TheNumb> qrv, próba nadpisania "/usr/share/locale/cs/LC_MESSAGES/awn-extras.mo", który istnieje także w pakiecie awn-applets-common 0.4.0+bzr1372-0ubuntu3
<TheNumb> Cholera za nic nie daje się zainstalować/usunąć.
<TheNumb> Ma ktoś może jakiś pomysł?
<TheNumb> Dobra, chyba sobie poradziłem.
<winter> teraz jakiegoś antywira na to ustrojstwo..
<TheNumb> winter: na co?
<winter> server 2008
<lisu> witam
<TheNumb> avasta!
<TheNumb> ;s
<winter> nie działa właśnie
<TheNumb> winter: no to avira
<AaaA> winter: FCS?
<winter> sprawdze jeszcze avg
<winter> AaaA: ?
<AaaA> winter: ForeFront Client Security
<winter> hm, odpaliłem sobie aero na tym gównie :-D
<AaaA> winter: po co Ci serwer z aero?
<TheNumb> AaaA: dla szpanu
<winter> bo to właściwie serv2008 na desktopie
<AaaA> ja znam tylko jeden plus z posiadania W2k8r2 na desktopie vs Win7
<winter> za darmo mam na 8 miesięcy chyba
<AaaA> hyper-v
<AaaA> tak to jest pod gorke:)
<kamil> witam
<Czolgista> witak kamilu perkowski ;p
<TheNumb> Czolgista: witak?
<TheNumb> wtf? :D
<kamil> mam uszkodzony plik z filmem - totem i vlc sobie nie radza, co ejszcze sprobowac?
<kamil> Czolgista: jaki?:>
<TheNumb> kamil: młotek
<lisu> windows ssie, paóke jak cholera, tydzien w tydzien nie ma tygodnia, abym 1 windy w firmie nie przeinstalowywal!
<Czolgista> witaj*
<kamil> TheNumb: jak zwykle blyskotliwy;)
<TheNumb> kamil: wiedziałem, że się poznasz na moim ciętym żarcie.
<AaaA> a u mnie w firmie serwery windowsowe zyja po kilka lat i zwykle pierwszy umiera HW:)
 * Czolgista Last.FM: Tuneboy - Overkill
<lisu> AaaA: ja mowie o desktopie x), a serwery to mamy na linuxie, windows serwer na takich sprzetach jak mamy serwery by nawet nie zainstalował się (no chyba ze win 98 ;)
<winter> o proszę, cały comodo się ładnie zainstalował
<AaaA> lisu: w98 nie był serwerem:)
<lisu> AaaA: właśnie!!!
<Czolgista> AaaA: może win nt 3.0?
<lisu> najpierwszy windows w nazwie z "server" który byl? 2003? 2001?
<TheNumb> lisu: 2000 afaik
<AaaA> 2000 advanced server
<AaaA> czy jak sie to wtedy nazywalo
<TheNumb> Ale chyba 2003 jest najbardziej "udany".
<lisu> o wlasnie, no kurde wylecialo z glowy
<AaaA> chociaz podobno jest cos takiego jak nt server
<lisu> AaaA: jest 4.0 nt
<lisu> dość udany jak na tamte czasy
<winter> Linux
<winter> !
<winter> ja tego servera to tak z dewiacji :>
<Czolgista> winter: FreeBSD!
 * lisu poszedł coś przegryźć i coś przepić
<Czolgista> lisu: winko z lodówki przynieś
<winter> Czolgista: dlaczemu nicka zmieniłeś?
<Czolgista> winter: dla zasady
<winter> jakiej zasady? :>
<Czolgista> nr 65535 ;)
<winter> masz te zasady gdzieś spisane?
<Czolgista> winter: /dev/brain ;)
<TheNumb> Czolgista: error, drive unavailable.
<winter> Czolgista: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/brain
<TheNumb> winter: cat /dev/zero > /dev/brain
<winter> :<
<winter> moje było fajniejsze :<
<winter> dobra teraz jak to gówno zaktualizować
<TheNumb> format C:
<winter> a wiesz że to nie zadziała
<winter> chyba że c: jest niesystemowa
<Czolgista> zsh: command not found: format
<AaaA> winter: zależy jaki dysk jest dyskiem systemowym:>
<winter> :-D
<TheNumb> Czolgista: mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda
<winter> AaaA: no też mówię, akurat systemowy mam c:, jak zwykle
<Czolgista> zsh: command not found: mkfs.ext4
<TheNumb> Czolgista: mkfs.ext2 /dev/sda
<Czolgista> zsh: command not found: mkfs.ext2
 * AaaA czeka na wieczorynkę
<TheNumb> Czolgista: ta, i co jeszcze :}
<TheNumb> AaaA: co dzisiaj leci?
<Czolgista> TheNumb: freebsd <3
<AaaA> jak się doczekam to napiszę;)
<TheNumb> Czolgista: mhm, nie mam bladego pojęcia o fbsd.
<winter> czeka mnie seria rebootów :-D
<winter> <3
 * Czolgista Last.FM Showtek - Analogue Players In a Digital World
<Czolgista> <3
<TheNumb> Czolgista: jest last.fm na fbsd?
<Czolgista> TheNumb: jest
<TheNumb> Czolgista: ale chromium nie ma, co nie? ;x
<PushUpek> po co chromium na fbsd?:>
<Czolgista> xen% whereis last.fm
<Czolgista> last.fm: /usr/ports/audio/last.fm
<TheNumb> PushUpek: żeby mieć czym przeglądać intełnet
<PushUpek> firefox jest :P
<TheNumb> PushUpek: nie lubię.
<Czolgista> xen% whereis chromium
<Czolgista> chromium: /usr/ports/www/chromium
<TheNumb> :O
<PushUpek> poza tym fbsd ma emulator linuxa, więc bez problemu rzeczy z niego można instalować :P
<winter> Czolgista: a flasha masz?
<Czolgista> winter: mam
<winter> :-o
<TheNumb> Czolgista: działa jakoś po ludzku pod tym emulatorem?
<TheNumb> Ten flash.
<TheNumb> A chromium jest strasznie stare, 6.0.472.63 :P
<Czolgista> TheNumb: emulatorem
<TheNumb> Czolgista: a instalujesz z paczek, czy kompilujesz? ^^
<Czolgista> TheNumb: mi się podoba cd /usr/ports/audio/moc/ && make install clean :)
<Czolgista> TheNumb: kompiluje
<TheNumb> Czolgista: e, to no ja już bym wolał Gentoo od fbsd :P
<TheNumb> Też można, cd /usr/src/linux make config && make && make modules_install
<TheNumb> Fuck, jednego && zabrakło.
<Czolgista> TheNumb: e, ja mam swój sposób ma kernela w gen2 ;)
<TheNumb> Czolgista: genkernel all? :P
<fi9o> Pod gen2 leniwi moga podpiac kernel z archa.
<fi9o> re chlopaki.
<TheNumb> fi9o: cześć.
<TheNumb> fi9o: jak ja nie mogłem ogarnąć z tym kernelem w pld, to skompilowałem sobie ze źródła ^^
<Czolgista> TheNumb: coś w tym stylu ale trochę inną metodę wyzaje
<Czolgista> fi9o: hi ;)
<fi9o> TheNumb: :)
<fi9o> Tam nie ma co ogarniac.
<TheNumb> fi9o: initrd.
<TheNumb> fi9o: nie umiem się tym obłsużyć, w gentoo kompilowałem bez initrd, w ubuntu wszystko robiło się samo.
<TheNumb> Nie miałem potrzeby o tym czytać.
<TheNumb> Grr, gpo.zugaina.org dzisiaj zamula...
<Czolgista> fi9o: zostanę chyba wyznawcą bociana ;>
<TheNumb> Czolgista: a co, męczy kompilowanie?
<Czolgista> TheNumb: nie, na domowy firewall potrzeba mi os'a
<TheNumb> ^^
<TheNumb> fi9o: jak się wysyłało coś do builderów?
<winter> Czolgista: debian!
<TheNumb> Ehh, nikomu się nie chciało sklepać speca pod nowszego awn...
<winter> 19:04:19 up 80 days, 14:10,  2 users,  load average: 6.72, 3.74, 2.25
<TheNumb> Qrv, żadnemu baranowi nie chciało się zaktualizować ebuilda do faenza-icon-theme
<fi9o> TheNumb: Sorki, ylem zjesc
<fi9o> TheNumb: !stbr help
<TheNumb> fi9o: danke.
<fi9o> Na pw ostaniesz opisowke.
<TheNumb> fi9o: to nic nie da, i tak jest stary spec.
<TheNumb> to już nie potrzebuję.
<fi9o> TheNumb: bo bina nikt nie uzywal
<fi9o> :D
<fi9o> Normalnego uzywa kazdy
<TheNumb> fi9o: nie vb, tylko co innego.
<TheNumb> Tym razem.
<TheNumb> awn ._.
<fi9o> TheNumb: forum.pld-linux.org -> Rożne -> w przyklejonych tematach masz RFS
<fi9o> Zglaszasz prosbe o zaktualizowanie speca.
<fi9o> Z reguly w ciagu max 3 dni juz masz.
<Czolgista> winter: FUUUUU
<winter> :-D
<Czolgista> winter: nie ten Level
<winter> ^ masz uptime jak sobie chodzi mój domowy firewall
<winter> na lennym ^^
<Czolgista> winter: chce boinca postawić
<Czolgista> na tym :P
<winter> http://boinc.berkeley.edu/ ??
<TheNumb> winter: ta, żeby md5 łamać.
<Czolgista> winter: tak
<winter> z tego co czytam to to korzysta z gotowych projektów naukowych a nie co się tam chce
<winter> Czolgista: mój by się na wiele nie przydał, p III 750mhz :-)
<Czolgista> winter: p III 1,3 GHz 512 MB ramu DDR :)
<Czolgista> na pasywnym miedzianym chłodzeniu
<winter> przynajmniej cichutko
<TheNumb> winter: nie, jest projekt który korzysta z boinc do łamania md5.
<TheNumb> Dodajesz go do listy projektów i wybierasz.
<winter> chyba że tak :-)
<Czolgista> winter: mam inny pomysł dot p3 :)
<Czolgista> zainstalować 2 płyty główne 1 obudowie
<winter> jak się nie ma racka..
<winter> mój skolei to taki leżący desktop i trzymam go na półce w biórku
<winter> z kolei*
<AaaA> u mnie jest tylko 229bogomips to dużo nie policzę:)
<winter> Czolgista: później Ci fotkę pokaże
<winter> jak się przebootuję na ululubuntu
<Czolgista> winter: ja chcę taką punktówkę 60 cm zakupić i zaisntalować 2 płytę główną
<Czolgista> http://boincstats.com/stats/boinc_user_graph.php?pr=bo&id=2422544 <- winter :D
<winter> co to za projekt
<winter> a nie to user
<Czolgista> winter: user :D
<winter> Ty?
<Czolgista> tak
<winter> statsy full mega wypas
<winter> nie interesowałem się tym szczerze mówiąc
<winter> idę sę kawkę jebnąć :->
<winter> brb
 * PushUpek polazł poczytać co tam opublikowało wikileaks
<Kwpolska> PushUpek: zaraz DDoS zrobicie
<Kwpolska> s/zrobicie/chyba zrobiliscie/
<PushUpek> hm?
<Kwpolska> PushUpek: nie dziala
<PushUpek> czytam na guardian.co.uk
<Kwpolska> PushUpek: direct link bedzie?
<KiFka> uwazaj na slowa...
<winter> yhy
<winter> dobrze że mam autorejoin :>
<Mat_Matan> ktos moze zapodac utf?
<TheNumb> KiFka: refleks szachisty :3
<Kwpolska> s/chyba zrobiliscie/zrobiliscie/ a na stronie guardiana nie zdiala
<TheNumb> `utftest
<Czolgista> `utf
<Przekliniak> utftest -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Kwpolska> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<AaaA> :D
<TheNumb> 1st!
<Kwpolska> last
<Mat_Matan> thx :P
<winter> KiFka: a ten drugi to za co
<Mat_Matan> A jak moje? ó
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: zle
<AaaA> Mat_Matan: słabo
<Kwpolska> Mat_Matan: tylko ó działa (drugi znak), cała reszta to A na bialym tle
<Mat_Matan> wtf?
 * AaaA się zorientował, że ma duży uptime na zapomnianej maszynie
<Czolgista> Mat_Matan: WTW!?
<winter> poka!
<winter> AaaA:
<Czolgista> 19:44  up 16 days,  3:31, 4 users, load averages: 0,00 0,00 0,00
<Czolgista> 1 radziecka machina
<winter> 19:43:04 up 80 days, 14:49,  2 users,  load average: 0.38, 1.28, 1.26
<Czolgista>  21:58:47 up 25 days,  1:30,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<Czolgista> 2 machina
<AaaA> 468 days, 13:13:35
<winter> uhu
<Czolgista> AaaA: sudo reboot :)
<winter> no to dużo, pewnie do upsa podpięty
<AaaA> tam nie ma sudo
<Czolgista> AaaA: su -c reboot
<winter> bo mój padnie przy najbliższej przerwie dostawy prądu :<
<winter> co się zdarza kilka razy do roku
<AaaA> ten akurat ma bateryjke co na troche starczy
<Mat_Matan> ęóąśłżźćń
<Mat_Matan> Działa teraz?
<winter> Mat_Matan: dobrze
<Czolgista> winter: zainwestuj w panele słoneczne
<Mat_Matan> Thx
<winter> Czolgista: :-D
<Czolgista> winter: dostaniesz dotacje rządową
<winter> w bloku, yhy
<Czolgista> 3 machina  19:50:14 up 17 days,  3:33, 11 users,  load average: 2.24, 2.18, 2.13
<Kwpolska> winter: UPS
<winter> 19:42 < winter> no to dużo, pewnie do upsa podpięty
<Kwpolska> awesome...
<winter> cool story bro!
<Kwpolska> CNN pewnie ma na pol strony "wyciekly materialy"
<Kwpolska> huh? nie maja? to czemu msnbc.com tak krzyczy
<TheNumb> Nic nie ma na głównej stronie.
<Kwpolska> :o wikileaks dziala
<m4s7urba70r> Czolgista: podaj do thc_flow: http://i.imgur.com/mnGJK.png
<KiFka> Kwpolska, bo ju po publikacji
<Kwpolska> KiFka: i znowu nie dziala
<Kwpolska> brilliant
<winter> riebut
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: dziwne, mi cały czas działa...
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: a materiałów nie widzę ;s
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: ja tez nie widze.
<Kwpolska> ddosa maja i daja jakas lajtłajtowa wersje
<TheNumb> Wie ktoś może, jak zrobić takie ładne okienko od notification-daemon w Archu? Takie, jak w Ubuntu.
<TheNumb> Nigdzie nie widziałem stylu takiego ;s
<Czolgista> TheNumb: mam w gen2 takie coś
<Czolgista> :P
<TheNumb> Czolgista: jak zrobiłeś?! ;f
<Czolgista> TheNumb: via layman :)
<TheNumb> ubuntu-overlay?
<Czolgista> nope
<TheNumb> Czolgista: podzielisz się widzą?
 * TheNumb brb
<TheNumb> wiedzą*
<Czolgista> TheNumb: http://ausar.jogger.pl/2009/09/02/gentoo-tez-ma-notify-osd/
<Czolgista> TheNumb: 5,40
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> fajnie
<Wizard> a ja wrzuciłem płytkę z xubuntu równo godzinę temu i instalacja jest 44%
<Wizard> load przez cały czas ~3
<Wizard> użycie cpu 30%, brak iowaitów
<PushUpek> hmmm z usb lepiej instalować :P
<Wizard> no ale kurde
<Wizard> ta sama płyta w pracy i instalacja trwała 20 minut
<PushUpek> może napęd wyjechany
<Wizard> może
<Wizard> ale samo klikanie po ubiquity też już było katorgą
<Wizard> po 2-3 minuty pomiędzy kliknięciem Dalej a załadowaniem następnego kroku :P
<Czolgista> Wizard: try gentoox :)
<Wizard> możesz po polsku?
<Kwpolska> winter: co to za emeryt?
<Czolgista> [thc]flow: ni ma go tutaj
<[thc]flow> i nie bedzie
<Cent> cześć
<Czolgista> hi Cent
<Wizard> cześć cent
<Czolgista> Cent: kiedy nowy CentOS ? :P
<Kwpolska> Czolgista: jak upstrea vendor wyda nowego OS-a
<Wizard> hehe, jeszcze się redhat 6 nie ukazał chyba, więc spokojnie
<DaZ> Wizard: łaj łud hi
<DaZ> my som amerika, a amerika ist wunderbar
<Wizard> co?
<Wizard> pedobar
<DaZ> a nic, hej kotek :x
<Czolgista> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-AisEC-oTY
<DaZ> suhar
<ra1d3n> witam
<Wizard> witamy ;P
<winter> Kwpolska: hę? :>
<Kwpolska> winter: 20:12 < Wizard> po 2-3 minuty pomiędzy kliknięciem Dalej a załadowaniem następnego kroku :P
<Kwpolska> tabfail...
<winter> acha, spoko :>
<Wizard> :]
<TheNumb> Czolgista: dzięki.
<Czolgista> TheNumb: 5,40
<TheNumb> O, nowa strona logowania w mbanku.
<TheNumb> Czolgista: nie mam tyle na koncie ;s
<TheNumb> Czolgista: Saldo: 3,51
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: kredyt wez
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: do providenta idz
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: dzięki za radę!
<crusty> hej
<TheNumb> crusty: cześć.
<crusty> co kupie za 16zł?
<crusty> bo mi zostało z bonu
<crusty> 2 rzeczy już mam
<Czolgista> crusty: płytki cd/dvd?
<Kwpolska> crusty: srajtasme
<crusty> :/
<TheNumb> crusty: 3 żubrówki - te setki.
<crusty> 3 propozycja najlepsze
<crusty> :P
<ra1d3n> to się zawsze przyda :D
<crusty> a z elektroniki coś?
<crusty> ;]
<winter> srajtaśma jest super
<crusty> kur...
<winter> :-D
<TheNumb> crusty: wentyglądalator
<TheNumb> Z elektroniki.
<Czolgista> TheNumb: 86 1940 1076 5950 8063 0000 0000 :D
<Syngress> powiedzcie mi po jaką cholere do nowej obudowy dodają taki mały magnez w kształcie kółka :-| ?
<TheNumb> Syngress: a może magnes?
<Czolgista> TheNumb: dajta 3,50 a resztę w naturze
<TheNumb> Czolgista: Wszystko w naturze masz :*
<Syngress> magnes magnes
<crusty> wale, kupie sobie leksykon kieszonkowy linux
<crusty> :f
<TheNumb> crusty: man'a nie masz?
<Syngress> no dali kółko i nie napisali po co dali :-D
<Czolgista> TheNumb: prawie
<crusty> TheNumb: hm
<crusty> masz rację
<crusty> :D
<crusty> no to co
<crusty> hm
<Kwpolska> crusty: srajtasme
<TheNumb> crusty: again, żubrówka.
<crusty> :D
<TheNumb> crusty: parówki!
<crusty> w czekoladzie!
<Czolgista> TheNumb: przelej 3,50 zł'daj zwykłemu człowiekowi piwa napić
<TheNumb> Czolgista: w lukas banku masz? :P
<Czolgista> TheNumb: tak
<TheNumb> A to nie przeleje ^^
<crusty> kto chce 3,50?
<Czolgista> mam przelewy do USA za free
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> finansujesz tamtejszych ekstremistów?
<Czolgista> Wizard: nie, za vpsy płacę :D
<Wizard> :]
<Mat_Matan> ktoś wie jak się nazywa ten język w którym się przedstawia choćby mega wzory w różnych officach czy w htmlu?
<Syngress> java ! :>
<Nerihsa> latex?
 * Syngress flex !
<Mat_Matan> thx
<Wizard> spox
 * Mat_Matan zakłada latexowe wdzianko
<Wizard> nauczyłby się najpierw po polsku pisać
<Wizard> jest jeszcze to ppa z kde3?
<Wizard> czy kolesiowi już przeszło?
<Wizard> 2h już instalacja trwa :/
<lukaszg> hah, radio by linux kernel ^^ http://www.linux.fm/
<TheNumb> lukaszg: suchar
<lukaszg> TheNumb, no, przeglądam sobie rss'a i napotkałem to
<TheNumb> Ja sobie czasem słucham tego radia...
<Wizard> syntezator mowy z c64 mówił z lepszą jakością
 * TheNumb nie miał c64
<Wizard> dobry sprzęt
<airborn> http://www.linux.fm/
<airborn> kto to wymyślił?
<airborn> ludziom się nudzi
<Wizard> cóż
<Wizard> normalni ludzie tego nie zrozumieją
<Wizard> ale lepsze to, niż robienie słit foć
<lukaszg> airborn, no wiesz może komuś się nie chciało czytać 400k+ lini kodu i wolał "wysłuchać" ;)
<airborn> chyba że tak
<airborn> ;)
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> mam pytanie
<foreste> jak odinstalowac modem manager
<foreste> bez deinstalacji network manager ?
<crusty> po co ci managery?
<crusty> :)
<foreste> zeby mi play chodzil;P
<crusty> aaa
<crusty> ;)
<crusty> no nie wiem
<crusty> ja mam dhcpcd
<crusty> ;)
<foreste> bo teraz wvdial chodzi
<Wizard> zrób to drogą gentoo ;)
<foreste> ale chce wywalic ten pakiet i wstawic wlasny
<foreste> nowsza wersje
<Wizard> --replace?
<Wizard> czy jakoś tak
<Wizard> 3h instalacji
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> 86%
<Wizard> JAPIERDOLŁĘ
<Wizard> load average: 4.39
<foreste> a gdzie znajde modemmanager ?
<foreste> sorce
<Wizard> możesz ściągnąć apt-getem, czy czymś podobnym
<Wizard> jak jest w repo
<foreste> !g modemmanager src
<foreste> g modemmanager src
<foreste> ale nie repro
<foreste> tylko src
<foreste> tzn strona projektu
<Wizard> no żródła, są też w repo
<foreste> ale sa z bugiem
<Wizard> apt-build czy jakoś tak tego używa
<Wizard> ojoj
<Wizard> to se poprawisz
 * PushUpek_ pokonany przez wine...
<crusty> PushUpek_: ?
<crusty> :(
<PushUpek_> próbowałem właśnie football managera 2011 odpalić...
<KiFka> Wizard, uwazaj na slowa
<KiFka> kurna
<KiFka> chyba jednak ustawie se highlighty
<KiFka> masz szczescie ze prasuje
<jacekowski> i prawidlowo
<jacekowski> najpierw skoncz prasowac
<jacekowski> potem zrob obiad
<jacekowski> kolacje
<jacekowski> nalej piwa
<jacekowski> a potem mozesz do komputera
<Czolgista> jacekowski: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5R-Js97Bu4http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5R-Js97Bu4 to by zostało dopuszczone na polskie drogi?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3a2p7vl> (at www.youtube.com)
<Czolgista> tfu
<Czolgista> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5R-Js97Bu4
<jacekowski> rotfl
<Czolgista> jacekowski: czyli?
<jacekowski> i jak bas przychodzi to auto zwalnia
<jacekowski> bo tyle pradu ciagnie
<jacekowski> ale ile kilowatow wzmacniacza sobie zamontujesz nie ma nic do rzeczy
<jacekowski> tylko hmm, patrzac na to
<jacekowski> to jest standardowe 12V
<jacekowski> 1600A
<jacekowski> nie wydaje mi sie
<Czolgista> ta, ale ciąhgnie 16V
<jacekowski> 2kW jeszcze uwierze
<jacekowski> czyli zakladajac ze to ma osobny uklad elektryczny na te 16V
<jacekowski> 1250A
<jacekowski> nie ma chu*** we wsi
<Czolgista> jacekowski: u tej osoby znajdziesz filmik z pomiarami z woltomierza
<bikstopa> hello ;'d
<jacekowski> Czolgista: wiesz ile miedzi trzeba zeby puscic 1250A?
<bikstopa> jacekowski: na ilu centymetrach? :D
<Czolgista> jacekowski: w uj pewnie
<bikstopa> jacekowski: albo pusci sobie po telefonicznym :D
<jacekowski> 1mm^2/1A przy takich pradach trzeba
<jacekowski> do tego bezpieczniki
<jacekowski> badz inne zabezpieczenia
<bikstopa> a po co mu 1,2kampera? :D
<jacekowski> czyli trzeba ci solidny blok miedzi 30mm na 40mm
<Czolgista> pewnie 0,5 m kable grubość
<jacekowski> czyli 4x5cm
<jacekowski> w jedna strone
<jacekowski> nie widze tego
<jacekowski> fake jak nic
<bikstopa> kurna, mojemu systemowi cos odbilo ;/
<jacekowski> Czolgista: a te z woltomierza to ekhm
<jacekowski> Czolgista: bo to normalne 12V auta
<jacekowski> Czolgista: zaden akumulator nie wytrzyma 15V dlugo
<Czolgista> jacekowski: y?
<jacekowski> Czolgista: a i cala elektronika auta tego nie pociagnie
<bikstopa> jacekowski: ale co on chce zrobic? :D
<jacekowski> koles twierdzi ze wlozyl 20kW wzmacniaczy do auta
<jacekowski> i 4 alternatory
<bikstopa> lol
<jacekowski> co tez jest kuku i sie tak nie da
<jacekowski> bo laczenie DC rownolegle jest skomplikowane
<bikstopa> jacekowski: moze on maszynowozem jezdzi? :D
<jacekowski> bo plyna prady wyrownawcze pomiedzy
<bikstopa> oraz jak z 4 alternatorow zasila 1 wzmacniacz? :D
<jacekowski> no laczy sie to rownolegle
<jacekowski> i podejrzewam ze kilka wzmacniaczy
<jacekowski> ale chodzi o sam fakt takiego systemu
<jacekowski> ze napiecie bedzie siadalo
<jacekowski> i znieksztalcenia sie robia
<jacekowski> bo trzeba by miec zapas mocy
<bikstopa> 20kW ? :D
<Czolgista> jacekowski: a akumulator 24V?
<jacekowski> Czolgista: to samo
<jacekowski> trzeba miec zapas mocy
<jacekowski> to raz
<jacekowski> dwa, silnik o ile dobrze slyszalem nie przykladal gazu w ogole
<jacekowski> wiec no coz
<bikstopa> jacekowski: ja obstawiam ze on jezdzi motowozem, tam sa fajne pradnice :D
<jacekowski> jak nagle dolozysz silnikowi w aucie 20kW obciazenia to zgasnie
<jacekowski> bikstopa: ale to ma na potrzeby wlasne
<jacekowski> bikstopa: i nie 20kW
<bikstopa> jacekowski: no wiem, wiecej, wiec 20kW nie robi juz roznicy :D
<Czolgista> bikstopa: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tQBIai2Sdw od 2:10 puść
<jacekowski> ja mam u siebie w aucie 1kW niecaly
<jacekowski> 800W bodajze
<jacekowski> i to idzie na swiatla, wtryski, zaplon, pompki, wiatraczki
<jacekowski> same najwazniejsze czesci auta potrzebuja jakies 300W
<jacekowski> tzn. zaplon, wtryski, komputer
<jacekowski> do tego swiatla
<jacekowski> jak swieci sie dlugimi to 2x70W +2x40W
<jacekowski> czyli razem 220W na przod
<jacekowski> faktem jest to z to jest fake
<bikstopa> hmm, to tak jak moj kumpel sie podnieca ze kupil sobie 2 glosniki "500w" na allegro, najtansze i twierdzi ze jego auto gra z moca 1kw xD
<jacekowski> PMPO
<jacekowski> alpierdy?
<jacekowski> no i 20kW pociagnac z silnika
<jacekowski> jak ktoredy gdzie
<jacekowski> to tez jest pytanie
<jacekowski> bo sie paski slizgac zaczna
<Czolgista> jacekowski: co byś wybrał z markowych głośników do 200 funtów?
<bikstopa> Czolgista: chinskie nonamy 500w sztuka z allegro :D
<bikstopa> za 200 funtow chyba nic lepszego nie kupisz ;d
<jacekowski> a nie
<jacekowski> najtansze bang&olufsen sie tak gdzies kolo tego zaczynaja
<Czolgista> `gentoonoc
<Syngress> jacekowski: niezaleznie od tego jak bardzo obciazysz - nic nie zgasnie ;) - wydaje mi sie ze alternator da co trzeba..
<jacekowski> Syngress: zgasnie
<jacekowski> Syngress: musisz gazu dolozyc
<Syngress> zbyt spore obciazenie moze powalic kable - bezpieczniki - ale nie zdusi silnika
<jacekowski> Syngress: zeby przepustnice otworzyc
<jacekowski> bo inaczej do silnika nie dojdzie wystarczajaco duzo powietrza
<jacekowski> a bez powietrza komputer nie da paliwa
<jacekowski> a bez paliwa a z obciazeniem silnik zgasnie
<Syngress> (nie zdusi silnika do momentu kiedy kable sa cale naturalnie).
<jacekowski> ty nie rozumiesz co tam podobno dolozul
<jacekowski> podobobno jest tam 20kW alternatorow
<jacekowski> czyli mozna zalozyc ze kable tez odpowiednie
<bikstopa> zw killall opery
<jacekowski> ide
<jacekowski> bede za jakis czas
<Syngress> przy tym na 100% ma pozakladnane power cap'y
<Syngress> obawiam sie ze bez nich mogl by miec spora dyskoteke na desce, swiatlach , itd
<jacekowski> ekhm
<jacekowski> policz sobie ile to ladunku trzeba
<jacekowski> tego zaden obecnie produkowany kondensator nie wyrobi
<jacekowski> jesli ma sie zmiescic w aucie
<lukaszg> no i wikileaks dotrzymało słowa...
<PushUpek> lukaszg, nie do końca
<PushUpek> bo mały ułamek opublikowali
<lukaszg> wszystko przed nami
<lukaszg> "Kim Dżong Il to "wiotki staruszek", który przeszedł fizyczny i psychiczny uraz w wyniku wylewu."
<PushUpek> 219 z 251287 ;D
<lukaszg> no to usa może mieć miała "mały" problem teraz
<DaZ> takie życie
<PushUpek> nie koniecznie, pytanie który wywiad, to udostępnia
<airborn> ale to o Ilu to ani żadna nowość, ani tajemnica
<airborn> :>
<PushUpek> ;D
<airells> trudno znalezc jakis rewolucyjny material poki co moim zdaniem
<PushUpek> dokładnie
<lukaszg> airborn, no wiesz tylko dla takiego "Ila" to zawsze jakis pretekst by odpalic rakiete, ;p
<DaZ> brednie
<PushUpek> lukaszg, ma zaparkowany pod nosem lotniskowiec z 75 myśliwcami ;)
<DaZ> północ ma bardzo racjonalną polityke [;
<lukaszg> PushUpek, juz sie przygotowuje ;)
<PushUpek> pewnie ścieme wali przed jakimiś negocjacjami
<DaZ> generalnie jak coś wybuchnie to ten jeden lotniskowiec wiele im nie pomoże
<DaZ> bo w ciągu dziesięciu minut zniknie seul, a armia korei to nie jest ganianie brudasów po wydmach, więc amerykanie pewnie znowu by przegrali w korei [;
<lukaszg> PushUpek, no nie wiem czy jego negocjacie interesują. tam cała kasa leci na bron, a ludzie z glodu umierają
<PushUpek> DaZ, amerykanie ostatnio wszędzie dostają wpiernicz ;]
<DaZ> nie do końca
<PushUpek> tylko jest pytanie co Ruscy i Chiny by zrobiły w przypadku ataku ;)
<PushUpek> jak nie? Afganistan, Irak, Korea, Wietnam....
<DaZ> wietnam dawno sie skończył, korea też
<DaZ> irak generalnie zdobyli, afganistan sie  schował
<jacekowski> z wojna jest taki problem
<jacekowski> ze jak napadasz jakis kraj
<jacekowski> to dopoki kazdego nie wybijesz
<jacekowski> to ktos sie bedzie bronil
<jacekowski> zawsze
<Syngress> jacekowski: nie liczylem - skoro tak piszesz, pewnie tak jest - po cholere komuś coś takiego :-| ?
<airborn> pytanie tylko na ile silną chęć mają ci ludzie do obrony
<jacekowski> airborn: w iraku do tej pory sie bronia
<jacekowski> airborn: polacy w 2 wojnie swiatowej sie 6 lat bronili
<airborn> jacekowski, tylko, że irak to kraj silnie podzielony religijnie
<airborn> a tutaj może dochodzić do sytuacji gdzie walczą ze sobą rodziny
<jacekowski> i prasa niemiecka pisala dokladnie to samo co amerykanska teraz
<jacekowski> airborn: teraz moze
<DaZ> airborn: tutaj?
<jacekowski> airborn: za czasow sadama byl spokoj
<airborn> jacekowski, w iraku całe oddziały wychodziły z okopów i maszerowały bez broni w kierunku amerykanów
<jacekowski> airborn: sadam byl w stanie caly islam trzymac w spokoju tak ze chrzescijanin mogl tam zyc spokojnie bez ryzyka ze go ktos wysadzi
<jacekowski> airborn: w polsce jak byla wojna to bylo to samo
<jacekowski> to jest kwestia zasobow
<jacekowski> i woli walki
<jacekowski> w wojnie nie ma tak ze wpadasz i sie poddaja
<PushUpek> no chyba, że Czesi ;]
<jacekowski> beda sie bronic dopoki sa w stanie sie bronic
<airborn> jacekowski, nie jestem pewien czy szyici mieli taki spokój za saddama
<PushUpek> tfu Czechosłowacja
<DaZ> nikt nie miał spokoju
<DaZ> ale ogółem spokój przez to był [;
<jacekowski> bylo znacznie spokojniej niz teraz
<PushUpek> ale przecież w Iraku szło o ropę a nie Saddama ;]
<jacekowski> tak samo jak masz tunezje
<jacekowski> tam jest kupa policji
<jacekowski> na drogach co 3km policjant stoi
<jacekowski> i kontroluje
<jacekowski> i pomimo tego ze kraj muzulmanski
<jacekowski> nikt tam sie nie wysadza ani nic
<jacekowski> arabia saudyjska tez
<airborn> ale ja daleki jestem od twierdzenia, że w kraju muzułmańskim wszyscy chodzą i się wysadzają
<jacekowski> no masz irak co sie wysadzaja
<jacekowski> ale oni sie nie wysadzaja zeby sie wysadzac
<jacekowski> oni sie wysadzaja tak zeby okupantowi szkod narobic
<airborn> mówię tylko, że sytuacja w iraku wynika w dużej mierze z tego, że tam w przeciwieństwie do innych krajów arabskich sunnici i szyici byli zupełnie inaczej traktowani
<DaZ> to, że szło o rope to wytłumaczenie dla tych wszystkich ludków od teorii spiskowych, [;
<DaZ> jak dla mnie to szło o straszenie opec żeby nie przechodzili na euro.
<DaZ> a ropa to tam przy okazji.
<airborn> ale wróćmy na chwilę na półwysep koreański...
<airborn> północ ma: broń atomową, liczną armię, chyba nienajgorsze uzbrojenie
<airborn> ale niezbyt wierzę w chęć tej armii do walki
<DaZ> grunt to czekista z tyłu dbający o chęci [;
<jacekowski> dlatego w przypadku najazdu gowno zrobia
<jacekowski> tak jak gruzja
<jacekowski> po najezdzie rosji
<airborn> DaZ, czytałeś kontrolę suworowa:>
<jacekowski> nie mieli woli do walki ani nic
<DaZ> jeszcze niezbyt
<jacekowski> i sie wojna skonczyla w kilka dni
<DaZ> teraz czytam specnaz [;
<jacekowski> korea jako ludzie tez moze nie miec woli do walki ( ale tego nie wiem )
<airborn> hmm, czy to lodołamacz był...
<jacekowski> i nikt sie nie bedzie bronil, wpadnie jakas mala armia powybijaja troche
<jacekowski> i sie skonczy
<airborn> DaZ, specnaz też dobry :)
#ubuntu-pl 2011-11-21
<m477> pijemy
<feniks> nie mam czasu na eksperymenty juz raz sobie pozwolilem na eksperymenty i 22 h siedzialem przed kompem pracujac nad rozwiazaniem
<m477> wstajemy :-)
<tajwanuser> omg
<tajwanuser> Ty nigdy nie spisz?:D
<m477> ;o
<m477> tajwanuser: trzymam kredens
<tajwanuser> ;)
<tajwanuser> nie spie, bo programuje:P
<Szatan> tajwanuser: W Tajwanie?
<m477> ;o
<tajwanuser> w tajwanscripcie ;)
<m477> wut
<m477> kurcze ale mam katarek ;/
<tajwanuser> ja bylem przewidywalny i lykalem witaminy;)
<m477> ta tez jem rutinoskrobin
<tajwanuser> przewidujacy
<tajwanuser> :D
<m477> ?
<tajwanuser> nie bylem przewidywalny, tylko przewidujacy ;)
<m477> ano
<tajwanuser> podkrecilbym muzyke, ale chyba starszy moglby miec mi to za zle...
<m477> oj tam oj tam
<Szatan> tajwanuser: Slayera?
<m477> nie bądz taki srogi dla siebie
 * m477 Moja obawa (badz a klekne) by Kaliber 44
<tajwanuser> Szatan: skillet;) katuje od kilku dni nonstop
<m477> FUU
<tajwanuser> rycie bani kalibrem na poczatek dnia;) tez dobre;p
<Szatan> FFFUUU, Christian Metal :/
<Szatan> kto wpisze w konsolę to :(){ :|:& };: ?
<m477> dziękuje
<tajwanuser> ja nie
<ksx4system> Szatan: gtfo z tą forkbombą
<tajwanuser> mam nadzieje, ze pomoglem
<tajwanuser> ksx4system: co to robi?:>
<m477> zawiesza kompa chyba
<m477> nieskonczona petla
<m477> czy cos takiego
<ksx4system> tajwanuser: pożera zasoby kompa prowadząc do stanu kiedy twardy reset jest jedynym rozwiązaniem
<m477> ano
<ksx4system> swego czasu zdążyłem to gówno zabić bez reboota :D
<m477> jak
<ksx4system> a żebym pamiętał... jakieś idiotyczne rozwiązanie
 * Szatan MOCP: UKF Dubstep 2011 - Ellie Goulding - Guns and Horses (DJ Wire Remix)
<ksx4system> DUUUUUUUUUUUUBSTEEEEEEEEEEEEEP
<m477> pewnie zmiana powloki i kill ;o
<m477> szatan ktory słucha dubstepów nigga please
<Szatan> m477: nie tylko dubstepu
<ksx4system> coś w ten deseń m477, to nawet nie był Linux tylko stary MacOS X
<ksx4system> Szatan: dubstep i dnb w sumie wystarczą ;]
<m477> to jak taki skrypt moze na macu dzialac?
<tajwanuser> wiem czego dawno nie sluchalem
<tajwanuser> lordi
<tajwanuser> xD
<m477> omfg
<Szatan> ksx4system: dubstep, dnb, metal, rock, rap, psytrance
 * tajwanuser slucha muzyki, nie gatunkow;)
<ksx4system> m477: źą, oświece Cię: Mac pozwala zainstalować basha (gdzieś od OS X 10.4 jest dostępny by default) i całą mase innego softu open source
<lisu> re
<ksx4system> tajwanuser: true ale niektóre rzeczy lepiej pasują do poranka ;)
<m477> potrzebna mi tabela z krawędziami absorpcji pierwiastków ;o
<Szatan> ksx4system: Mac ports?
<m477> ksx4system: cos jak cygwin dla windy?>
<Szatan> lisu: powitawszy i częstując ciastem domowej roboty. :)
<ksx4system> Szatan: nie do końca
<m477> lisu: re
<ksx4system> m477: nie. idź na wikipedie, a nie pierdolisz
<m477> ksx4system: oj tam oj tam
<ksx4system> m477: Cygwin = proteza *nixowości
<m477> :]
<m477> nie uzywam ani jednego ani drugiego
<ksx4system> a więc jak sobie wyobrażasz tego typu "protezę" na coś co w dużym uproszczeniu można nazwać forkiem FreeBSD?
<m477> :o
<m477> idfk
<m477> lisu: uzywasz fluxboxa?
<ksx4system> Szatan: fink dawniej, nie wiem co dziś (od ponad roku jestem wolny od kompów Apple, Inc.)
<lisu> ksx4system: chyba cie w betoniarce za młodu usypiano
<lisu> m477: oczywiscie, ale nie teraz
<ksx4system> lisu: wtf?
<m477> lisu: jak wstawić ugóry taki pasek jak w gnomie? :>
<lisu> o0
<lisu> m477: odpal gnome-panel
<m477> ;]
<m477> lolololol
<m477> ?
<m477> a flux nie posiada takich 'bajerów'?
<ksx4system> m477: około 2000 nadgryzione jabłko przepisało system od zera, podpieprzając całą mase kodu open source z różnych projektów
<lisu> ksx4system: o freebsb chodziło, ale juz nvm.
<lisu> flux ma 1 pasek
<ksx4system> lisu: wiem, wiem... za duże uproszczenie. ale to było zamierzone
<lisu> bsb -> hehe sie mi napisało
<ksx4system> łotewa
<ksx4system> XD
<ksx4system> nie zauważam literówek dopóki ktoś nie powie, że zrobił błąd lol
<m477> ;o
<lisu> m477: a po cholere ci taki pasek, tylko zasłania
<m477> no nie
<m477> bo chce sobie jakies skróty tam pwstawiać
<m477> lisu: bo irytujace jest kopanie się za kazdym razem do pulpitu
<tajwanuser> ksx4system: cylzi traez jset dbrzoe?
<m477> tajwanuser: tak
<tajwanuser> ale mam glupi pomysl
<tajwanuser> zrobic skrypt do irca, ktory bedzie tak przestawial literki w kazdy napisanym slowie
<tajwanuser> :D
<lisu> hmm, mam na to sposób. edytuj [tylda]/.fluxbox/menu -> zrób sobie submenu, później kliknij prawym na nazwe submenu i przenieś w dowolne miejsce na pulpicie -> voila, masz podreczne menu,ktore nie jeste zamykane
<m477> tajwanuser: wow
<ksx4system> tajwanuser: z OS X? nie, spierdolili. całość działa jak jakaś pre-alpha, wymaga petabajtów ramu do odpalenia notatnika/terminala i już nie wspiera prawdziwych CPU
<lisu> tajwanuser: powodzenia ... zycia ci braknie
<tajwanuser> ;)
<ksx4system> teraz gdzie się nie obejrzysz to pakują i386/amd64 syf, a nie PowerPC/MIPS
<m477> lisu: nie mam takiej sciezki [tylda]/.fluxbox/menu
<m477> tzn menu
<m477> a nie
<m477> jest
<lisu> m477: wariacie, pod windowsem nie pisze mi tyldy, bo chyba zechlana klawiatura (albo windows)
<tajwanuser> klikasz 2x i pisze
<tajwanuser> pozniej musisz jedna skasowac
<lisu> ~~~~~~~
<lisu> oo
<lisu> faktycznie o0
<lisu> tylko czemu 2 razy o0
<m477> wiem
<m477> haha
<tajwanuser> ciekawe po co to jest
<m477> lol
<m477> nie wiedzales? :D
<m477> zeby latwiej emotkie '~~' robicv
<m477> lisu: ale co ja mam tu zmienic w tym 'menu' bo ja tego fluxboxa mam drugi dzien dopiero
<lisu> m477: wiedziałem, ale coś ostatnio w ogóle nie pisało, dopiero po kilkiu razach zaskoczyło, klawiatura chyba wyj^ ana
<m477> :]
<m477> za dużo wódy
<lisu> m477: a co, kac?
<m477> nie nie
<m477> nie pije :-)
<lisu> ... w malych ilosciach
<lisu> ;]
<m477> aha i wiesz moze jak przyciski multimedialne w tym fluxobxie ustawic?
<m477> zeby dzialaly
<lisu> m477: hmm, niech no zgadne... nie pamietam nazwy
<lisu> xb
<lisu> xbind
<m477> ale co xbind? :>
<lisu> program
<lisu> albo inaczej
<m477> a tapete jak zmienic? :D
<lisu> jak ci dziala wsio pod gnomem, to mozesz odpalic gnome-settings-daemon
<m477> to zalezy
<lisu> m477: tapete fbsetbg -f /sciezka do tapety/tapeta.jpg
<m477> compiz mi system wysypuje
<m477> <3
<lisu> o0 to go wyłącz
<m477> no wylaczylem
<lisu> m477: nie comipz tylko stery do grafy, compiz dziala swietnie
<m477> nie
<lisu> m477: no to masz config compiza zwalony
<m477> robilem killall compiz i sie nie sypal juz
<m477> ja tam nie wiem ;O
<lisu> metacity --replace
<lisu> w kazdym razie fluxbox rocks!:D
<Szatan> lisu: nie, bo TTY rocks :D
<lisu> tez
<m477> co, metacity --replace
<lisu> m477: no wywala compiza, a uruchamia metacity
<lisu> afk
<m477> robilem
<m477> lisu: a co to jest to -> transparency ->focused/unfocused window alpha? :>
<Szatan> przezroczystość
<m477> oo
<m477> a czemu są 2 parametry?
<lisu> czy riva tnt 2 dobrze dziala pod linuchem? a moze lepiej GF 2 mx 400?
<lisu> która lepsza?
<m477> dunno ;/
<lisu> nie pamietam juz, ale chyba 2mx
<Szatan> lisu: nVidia Geforce 6600GT :D
<lisu> Szatan: mam starego złoma, ale musze odpalic
<m477> kiedys mialem gx2 240 chyba czy jakos tak
<m477> gf
<Szatan> lisu: do złoma polecam 5200Fx
<lisu> mam tylko te 2 karty
<m477> a moze ati 5650
<lisu> m477:  a moze 6970?
<m477> czy nawet jak masz
<m477> i pod zwykle pci wsadzic
<lisu> powaznie pytam, czy na nvidii 2 mx 400 lepiej niz na tnt2 ?
<lisu> jakie pci? mam agp
<m477> raczej nikt nie wie :F
<m477> lisu: jak sie urodzilem to to juz byl staroc :S
<lisu> m477: to ty młody dzius ;)
<m477> ano :>
<lisu> kurde, ktos mi pod*lił srubokret
<m477> podpił?
<Szatan> eh, to nożem :D
<m477> nic nie pilem a mnie suszy jak ****
<lisu> nożem, to kogoś rzuce zaraz
<lisu> m477: to moze idz sie napij?
<tajwanuser> lol, moze juz odslonie okno i zgasza swiatlo
<tajwanuser> :D
<m477> :D
<tajwanuser> e, dalej ciemno
<m477> tajwanuser: ja mam zapalone
<m477> ja mówie kiedy jest widno a kiedy nie !
<tajwanuser> [;
<tajwanuser> ;]
<m477> tajwanuser: polewaj
<Szatan> lisu: spełniasz wymagania BHP dot serwisowania urządzeń elektronicznych?
<tajwanuser> m477: nie pije alkoholu;)
<m477> Szatan: tzn?
<m477> :O
<m477> tajwanuser: czemu?
<lisu> Szatan: oczywiscie, dlatego ciagle szukam srubokręta, a nie odkrecam tego nozem
<lisu> nożem, to kogoś potne, jak sie dowiem, ze podp*lił srubokręt x] hehe
<Szatan> lisu: opaskę antystatyczną posiadasz? :P
<tajwanuser> m477: bo zle sie to konczy;)
<tajwanuser> nie pije od tygodnia
<lisu> Szatan: tylko taką "wibrującą"
<lisu> heheheh
<m477> :D
<m477> wat
<Szatan> m477: eh, odłączenie od prądu, uziemienie człeka za pomocą opaski..
<m477> Szatan: jak opaska cokolwiek uziemia? :S
<m477> no chyba ze za szyje drutem do kaloryfera przywiazana
<lisu> opaska odprowadza tylko nadmiar ładunków elektrostatycznych, cyki malinowe
<Szatan> m477: no że np. karty graficznej elektrostatycznie nie spalisz
<m477> wystarczy doptknąc kaloryfer
<m477> przed rozkrecaniem
<m477> a nie jakies opaski *****
<m477> eh ludzie :<
<Szatan> lisu: masz na sobie sweter?
 * lisu poszedł szukać potencjalnej ofiary, kradzieja srubokrętów... (i zabrał nóż ze sobą)
 * sysek ziewa glosno
<sysek> dzien dobry
<lisu> bry
<m477> witamy sysuś :)
<tajwanuser> sysek: to idz spac, jak ziewasz
<tajwanuser> ;)
<Szatan> sysek: a dobry, może kanapeczkę?
<m477> Szatan: ja poproszę
<m477> i setke do tego
<Szatan> m477: Ty na to nie zasłużyłeś
<sysek> Szatan: a poproszę.
<m477> :-(
 * Szatan robi kanapkę syskozaurową dla sysek'a
<m477> ;o
<Szatan> sysek: herbatka do tego?
<m477> ja
<m477> jak kce
<Szatan> m477: lepiej zacznij się polepszaniem PKB w polsce a nie tylko pijesz wódę
 * Szatan MOCP: UKF Dubstep 2011 - Funtcase - 50 Caliber
<m477> oj tam oj tam
<m477> a jak można pkb polepszyć?
<Szatan> m477: znajdując pomysł na firmę?
<m477> wspomagam polski przymysł alkoholowy to chyba wystarczy ;o
<Szatan> m477: ale nic nie produkujesz po za pustymi butelkami.
<sysek> Szatan: herbatke juz mam :)
<Szatan> dobra pora iść do pracy
<Szatan> cya
<sysek> milego
<m477> Szatan: jak to nie, przetwarzam
<m477> czas na yerbe ;o
<m477> bo mnie oczka mrużą
 * lisu kawe zalał
<lisu> łyk kawy i czas maila uruchomic i sprawdzic ile dzis spamu
<lisu> tylko 15 x]
<m477> lol
<m477> yerba mate -> kawa
<lisu> yerba mate to nie kawa cyku
<m477> dlatego jest lepsza
<lisu> yerba czy kawa?
<m477> [08:23:29] <m477> yerba mate -> kawa
<m477> lisu nie pij :-(
<lisu> warum?
<m477> ja das gut
<lisu> i got one little question:
<sysek> jezu
<sysek> jakie nudy :|
<sysek> internet sie konczy
<lisu> czy celefon 900mhz, fsb 100, odpali na plycie, ktora podobno obsluguje 100fsb, ale nie jestem pewny, napewno obsluguje 66mhz fsb
<lisu> ?
<lisu> z reszta kogo ja sie pytam, ludzie tutaj pewnie mysla, ze agp to staroc juz x]
<sysek> no bo to jest staroc
<sysek> :P
<lisu> wiem, ale w sensie: usg robiono ich matkom juz na kompach z grafika agp, jak jeszcze ich mózg się formował x]
<sysek> lepiej sie zapytaj czy ktos uzywa freepascala
<lisu> ;]
<lisu> hmm, kurde zobaczymy czy ruszy, wymontowuje procka i sprawdze empirycznie
<dweller> lisu: jeżeli wejdzie w socket to jest szansa że odpali
<dweller> czy tam slot jeszcze
<dweller> bo FSB 66MHz to Slot 1 miał
<m477> lisu: no chyba odpali a jak nie to zjedziesz w dół
<m477> celerony 900 to juz chyba na socketach smigały ;o
<dweller> nie pamiętam
<dweller> ale na s370 nie dawali chyba nic poniżej fsb 100
<dweller> bo 66mhz to pentiumy mmx miały
<dweller> na fsb
<m477> najlepiej sprawdizc ;o
<dweller> albo 72, jak sobie podkręciłeś
<dweller> wtedy było podkręcanie ^_^
<dweller> zworeczki i w ogóle
<dweller> a nie, smarkanie w biosie
<m477> no wszystko odblokowane bylo ;o
<m477> jak i ścieżki
<m477> sysek: nie pracujesz ? ;o
<lisu> mam celka 900 i wlasnie wyciagnalem go z "ppga370"
<m477> wat
<lisu> na celku 900 pisze: 600/128/66/1.7V
<m477> jest napisane ;/
<lisu> wlasnie napisane, 600mhz? 128 keszu, 66 fsb?
<lisu> musze porównac
<lisu> ale podstawka 100% taka sama
<sysek> m477: dzis mam wolne
<m477> ;o
<m477> wariactwo
<m477> lisu: na to by wychodzilo
<lisu> ze co? ze 600 na 900 krecone było?
<lisu> cholera wie
<sysek> mysle czy by znow nie hackintosha wgrac
<m477> lisu: moze ktos chodzil radiatorem
<m477> samym
<m477> takie proce sie nie grzeja zabardzo
<lisu> m477: ale nie grzeje sie kto wie jak
<m477> wut
<m477> polej bo na trzezwo nie moge myslec ;/
<lisu> i odpalałem tą 9-setke i jakos normalnie stabilnie działało
<lisu> dobra, po poludniu bede kombinowal, ide aktualizowac ustrojstwo
 * lisu is windows serwer 2003 hejter
<m477> win 2000 FTW
<m477> jakies wyklady mam chyba dziasaj ale nie wiem ;o
<shpaq> mornin'
<m477> ;o
<m477> kogos sraka dopadla
<m477> nudy
<nn52> o/
<m477> ;o
<nn52> zna ktoś jakiś program podobny do total commander ( zwy. mc)
<m477> zwy?
<m477> tuxcmd
<nn52> gui
<julek> gentoo
<nn52> gentoo ,to nie czasem distro? :D
<julek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentoo_(file_manager)
<nn52> o to to to! już ściągam =D
<nn52> używa ktoś gnome3 (klasyk - wygląd gnome2)?
<m477> ehe
<nn52> m477, przenosze pliki i znikło mi okno (podczas kopiowania , czy przenoszenia plików z dysjk na dysk) , ale przenosi mi się w tle... :P ino okno gdzieś znikło
<nn52> i nie wiem jakie pliki jeszcze mi przenosi
<m477> ;]
<nn52> bo chce zrestartować system i  z Live CD przenieść partycje na nowy dysk
<julek> BlessJah: albo jacekowski: wy macie logi, moglby ktorys z was sprawdzic mi co w ciagu ostatnich 3 dni tutaj ode mnie chcieli?
<nn52> . i home ;d
<m477> ;d
<m477> julek: logi są w necie lol
<nn52> oby się nic nie spier...niczyło :P
<julek> m477: lol... gdzie?
<m477> na jakiejs stronie sa
<nn52> logi są trzymane 3 lata nie ? :D
<julek> m477: gdyby byly to bym nie zawracal dupy, nie ma
<m477> są
<nn52> są kiedyś ktoś dawał tu link
<julek> nie ma
<m477> nie ma
<m477> w takim razie nie grepuje historii
<julek> kiedys byly, teraz nie ma
<nn52> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2011/11/21
<nn52> tu są jedne :D
<m477> nie ma
<julek> polskie?
<nn52> ino niema ubuntu-pl
<nn52> ostatnie pl jest chyba z 2007 r roku
<nn52> aa nie z 2008
<nn52> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2008/05/17/%23ubuntu-pl.html < można poczytać
<julek> nn52: omg... czy ja o to pytalem?
<julek> a sa i z 2010 i 2011, wiec nie mieszaj
<nn52> pytałeś o logi :D
<nn52> wiec co  sapiesz?
<julek> nie, pytalem o ostatnie pare dni
<nn52> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/11/21/ < to sobie wertuj
<julek> a nie o to, czy mozna poczytac logi z 2007 roku
<julek> nn52: kurwa, czy ty nie widzisz, ze tu nie ma logow z tego kanalu?
<julek> koniec dyskusji, bo mi cisnienie skacze
<nn52> wow! ... kiedy to zauwarzyłeś że ich niema...
<julek> a w ogole to po co mi logi z dzisiaj?
<julek> nn52: zauwazylem, zanim zapytalem, inaczej bym nie zawracal dupy. Ty natomiast ciagle mieszasz
<nn52> podałam przykładowy link , date soeibe możesz zmienić sam
<m477> julek: :o
<m477> polej
<mati75> chyba jestem ślepy bo logów z -pl nie widze
<julek> mati75: no wlasnie, i zapytalem, czy ktos ma z ostatnich dni, a nn52 daje mi jakies linki z 2008, albo z 2001 - zebym sobie czytal czeskie
<tajwanuser> moze mi ktos udostepnic jakas baze danych na chwile?
<julek> m477: teraz nie, wle wieczorem chetnie
<tajwanuser> z pma
<m477> :*
<julek> m477: bo mam ostatnio powody, by sie napic
<julek> m477: a jak jeszcze przyjdzie taka nn52...
<mati75> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/09/18/%23ubuntu-pl.html
<mati75> ostatni log
<m477> jakie ;o
<m477> lets get high
<Drathir> witam...
<|B|enedyktXVI> o/ ave!
<BlessJah> julek: w dniach 18-21 tylko jakis troll cos o logach do ciebie pisal
<Drathir> |B|enedyktXVI: ave...
<BlessJah> julek: nikt nic nie chcial od 18
<nn52> o/
<Drathir> nn52: witaj...
<nn52> Drathir,  hejka :), udało się przenieść system na nowy dysk =D , ale szybko się ładuje teraz wszystko masakra! :D
<nn52> 5-6 sekund  :D ( od wybrania systemu operacyjnego z grub, do pokazania się panelu logowania) :D i to mi sie podoba
<m477> wat
<nn52> to ja spadam papapa ;)
<Drathir> nn52: to tak na wszelki wypadek gdybyś miała w planach jeszcze poczekaj z przesiadka na najnowsze ssd bo tam to już masakra z szybkością...
<m477> a co to te najnowsze ssd ;o
<BlessJah> Drathir: najnowsze ssd beda mialy najnowsze ceny i beda tylko w najnowszych sklepach
<Drathir> BlessJah: "starsze" modele już w granicach 500zł chodzą
<feniks> Drathir czesc
<BlessJah> ile gb?
<Drathir> m477: a mieli wypuszczać jakąś nowa serię jeszcze szybsza... szczegółów niestety nie znam...
<Drathir> feniks: witaj...
<Drathir> BlessJah: o ile dobrze pamiętam 100
<BlessJah> a hdd w tej cenie?
<BlessJah> ano :>
<Drathir> BlessJah: ssd
<Drathir> BlessJah: 100gb
<Drathir> BlessJah: teraz 1tb hdd może kosztować 1.5k
<sysek> zief
<kwa> cześć !
<kwa> piszę z mojej 600 mhz maszyny :3
<placki4ever> cześć
<kwa> mam już ten monitor
<kwa> pięknie wszystko wygląda
<kwa> a
<Ashiren> cool story bro
<Oblawa> no ba że cool
<Oblawa> :P
<Wilczek> Oblawa na Wilczka! :D
<Oblawa> :d
<Oblawa> aż chyba zrobię pamiątkową fotkę stacji roboczej
<sysek> lolbsd
<Oblawa> TNIJ.ORG/BAZARO
<Oblawa> :3
<placki4ever> fajne biurko :P
<Oblawa> ;) dzięki
<Oblawa> muszę posprzątać wszystko
<Oblawa> ale koncepcja jest taka
<jacekowski> tnij kurwa tnij
 * mati75 widzi swój remix minta
<m477> czytam smsa od kumpla i pierwsze zdanie to 'zachlejmy sie na śmierć'
<feniks> Dratihir jestes?
<sysek> nie ma
<sysek> wyszedl
<lisu> paszoł won
<julek> BlessJah: dzieki, ok
<BlessJah> np
<czester> ch
<czester> Do domu...
<Wilczek> :f
<m477> pijemy \o/
<feniks> Drathir jests?
<feniks> jestes?
<m477> :)
<lisu> m477: daj sobie spokój, dzis poniedziałek, ty studiujesz czy co?
<m477> to zalezy 3h3h3h3h
<Ozil> panowie czy portal elektroda.pl ma swuj kanał irc może ktoś z was to wie ?
<BlessJah> swój
<termi> Ozil: tez szukalem kiedys i niestety nie znalazlem
<ChaosEngine> jaki kernel teraz jest w ubuntu? 3.0, 3.1?
<Ozil> http://www.npircs.pl/bramka/instalacja.php
<Ozil> chyba mają na http://www.npircs.pl/bramka/instalacja.php
<Ozil> irc.pirc.pl
<BlessJah> lisu: ok komuś chyba chce tym zaimponować
<Ozil> zaraz obczaje
<drakhan> Mają tam.
<termi> lol maja :)
<krzakx> Gdzie domyslnie jest montowany katalog FTP po zalogowaniu na serwer ?
<Ozil> termi: tak to jest oficjalny kanał elektroda.pl
<krzakx> ^.- to do mnie ?
<Quintasan> Witam
<Drathir> feniks: nom...
<Drathir> ChaosEngine: mi ostatnio jakąś 2 pobierało...
<Drathir> krzakx: zależy jak masz ustawione jeśli na użytkowników to chyba w ~/
<krzakx> domyslna konfiguracja, loguje sie do virtualnego serwera na linuxpl.com
<krzakx> ladnie montuje mi sie na pulpicie...
<krzakx> ale gdzie tak naprawde to nie wiem.
<Drathir> czyli do ~/
<Drathir> /home/nazwa_usera
<Drathir> krzakx: Ty tam ich nie hackuj...
<krzakx> nie no... nic tu nie mam
<krzakx> mam tylko katalog mojego usera
<krzakx> a pytam dla tego ze chce wykonac operacje tagowania plikow, w sumie nie wiem czy to sie da przez FTP
<krzakx> przez NFS sie powinno co ? tagi muzyczne
<ChaosEngine> Drathir: que?
<ChaosEngine> chodziło mi o wersję kernela obecnie aktywną czy to 3.0 czy 3.1 a może 2.6.39/38 ?
<ChaosEngine> bo mi kamerka nie działa na gspca i chce liveCD Ubuntu odpalić i sprawdzić :-/
<ChaosEngine> z LiveCD zawsze wszysatko chodziło
<feniks> Drathir czesc
<Drathir> ChaosEngine: ale ja mam 11.04 to nie pamiętam dokładnie 38 lub 39, ale nie ma jeszcze serii 3...
<Drathir> feniks: witaj...
<feniks> hej
<feniks> Drathir, da sie zainstlowac 3 linuxy na jednym dysku?
<Drathir> feniks: wydaje mi się, że tak choć sam nigdy nie instalowałem... Grub powinien inne też raczej wykrywać...
<feniks> No ale jak pamietam to jest ograniczona liczba partycji
<feniks> chyba do 6 jak dobrze pamietam i 4 podstawowych
<BlessJah> 4 podstawowe w mbr sie mieszcza
<BlessJah> a logicznych? mam kolo 6 logicznych, mozliwe, ze jest ich wiecej
<feniks> tak i 6 (chyba rozszerzonych)
<Drathir> feniks: nie jestem pewien ale w win tak jest ograniczona bodajże do 4...? Ale pod linuxem nie wiem czy to też obowiązuje... Pod linuksem nigdy nie miałem z tym problemów... Zawsze win tylko krzyczał...
<feniks> aha
<feniks> dziekuje
 * BlessJah nic o ograniczeniuliczby logicznych nie wie
<BlessJah> Drathir: winnstallerowy partycjonator jest ułomny
<feniks> a jeszcze , jaki polecasz manager pobierania (tylko nie Kget bo mi sie wiesza i nie uruchamia )
<BlessJah> druga podstawowa jako rozszerzona z jedna logiczna wewnatrz tworzy
<BlessJah> feniks: wget
<BlessJah> gtg bbl cya (combo)
<feniks> dzieki
<jacekowski> 21% [+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++==>                                                                                                                          ] 1,126,550,913 1.56M/s  eta 43m 31s
<jacekowski> w domu 1.56M/s
<Wilczek> Szatan: ping :)
<Drathir> jacekowski: lol co to za dostawca?
<Drathir> jacekowski: czy aby napewno polska?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> bt
<Drathir> jacekowski: jakim cudem tyle ? Jaka wersja?
<Damn3d> wersja czego?
<Drathir> jacekowski: bt niebieski ząbek?
<feniks> Drathir jestes?
<Drathir> feniks: obecny...
<feniks> :)
<feniks> jak skanuje rkchunterem to wywala mi  to:
<feniks>     /usr/bin/mail                                            [ Warning ]
<feniks> i to
<feniks>     /usr/bin/rpm                                             [ Warning ]
<feniks> i jeszcze to:
<Drathir> feniks: w mail raczej plik będzie się zmieniał jak nowe będą przychodzić... Jeśli to na takiej zasadzie działa...
<feniks>     /usr/bin/bsd-mailx                                       [ Warning ]
<feniks> podobno mam sie tymi 3 nie przejmowac
<feniks> prawda to?
<Drathir> rpm to dziwne bo wydaje mi się, że raczej w ubu z tego się nie korzysta...
<feniks> jak prada?
<feniks> rada?
<feniks> ?
<feniks> faktycznie sie tym nie prejmowac?
<dweller> Drathir: rpm jest w repo o ile pamiętam
<jacekowski> Drathir: British Telecom
<jacekowski> Drathir: ADSL2+
<jacekowski> Drathir: bo naprawilem okablowanie w domu
<jacekowski> bo wczesniej bylo 10Mbits
<jacekowski> ale ze plazma zakloca na tyle ze trzeba bylo te kabelki poprawic bo nie byloby internetu w ogole
<jacekowski> to sie poprawilo do 15Mbits
<buharin> m477, ratuj mnie :D
<lisu> http://bash.org.pl/2807243/
<TheNumb> lisu: lol, xorg mu cieknie ;d
<lisu> TheNumb: nie ma to jak bash.org.... ciekawe, gdzie ten tekst zaistniał pierwotnie
<TheNumb> :P
<m477> buharin: ;o
 * m477 ratuje
<mchz> witam
<mchz> pomoże mi ktoś zainstalować grę rtcw ?
<mchz> szukałem na stronach ale żadne odpowiedzi nie pomogły
<TheNumb> mchz: ale jest natywna pod linuksa?
<Oblawa> CHOLERNE LUBUNTU
<Oblawa> zmarnowało mi płytkę ;<
<Wilczek> Oblawa: Dzien dobry...
<Oblawa> bry
<Wilczek> A raczej dobry wieczor :P
<Oblawa> ale się wkurzyłem
<Oblawa> bo nagrałem płytkę i się wypieprzył lubuntu
<Oblawa> bo instalacja przez pendrive z usb 1.0
<Oblawa> trwa wieki
<Oblawa> :|
<Drathir> jacekowski: aha... E tam to się już nie dziwię hrhr
<mchz> TheNumb: tak wolf-linux-1.4-full.x86
<TheNumb> mchz: no to odpal instalator i heja
<TheNumb> mchz: co nie działa?
<Oblawa> zaraz będę probował debian-minta jak to nie pójdzie to zostanie mi ino sznur
<Drathir> Oblawa: a przez co nagrywałes? To tak na wszelki, żeby omijać...
<Oblawa> Drathir: nagrywałem na winzgrozie
<mchz> TheNumb: no właśnie i tu jest problem bo odpalałem sh plik.wolfa.x86.bin i wyskakuje taki błąd
<mchz> ./setup.sh: 20: source: not found
<mchz> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/unknown
<mchz> Fatal error, no tech support email configured in this setup
<mchz> The program returned an error code (1)
<Drathir> Oblawa: darmowego nero pobierz bo ta nagrywarka win to do niczego się nie nadaje...
<TheNumb> mchz: spróbuj bash plik.wolfa
<Drathir> mchz: jest w katalogu folder source ?
<Oblawa> Drathir: używam cdburnetxp
<TheNumb> Drathir: tu raczej chodzi o komendę
<TheNumb> Tak mi się wydaje
<TheNumb> :<
<Oblawa> CDburnerXP sprawdzony dobry program, to albo płyta albo zwalone iso
<TheNumb> A może nie.
<Drathir> Oblawa: wszystko inne zapewne i tak lepsze niż win
<mchz> Drathir: nie ma
<mchz> zassalem plik i z opisów w internecie trzeba było sh plik.wolfa.run
<Drathir> TheNumb: albo najpierw zbudować musi, a dopiero potem odpalić, ale dziwne by to było...
<Drathir> Oblawa: sumę kontrolna sprawdź...
<TheNumb> mchz: gdzie dają tego wolfa?
<lisu> brasero pociągnie obrazy z rozszerzeniem nrg?
<mchz> potem skopiować kilka plików z katalogu gry pod windowsem do katalogu gry pod linuksem... ale i pobralem te pliki zanim zainstalowalem ten plik z grą, niestety instalacja wywala błąd i dalsze operacji nie moge zrobic
<Drathir> ten plik to tekstowy jakiś czy binarny krzaki tylko ?
<TheNumb> lisu: nrg2iso
<TheNumb> Drathir: pewnie binarny
<TheNumb> Drathir: ten taki cudaczny instalator ;D
<lisu> TheNumb: thx a lot!
<TheNumb> lisu: np
<TheNumb> lisu: tylko wiesz, nie zawsze musi udać się konwersja ;p
<mchz> TheNumb http://returntocastlewolfenstein.filefront.com/file/RTCW_Patch_14_Linux;7450
<Drathir> lisu: rozszerzenia nie widzi więc wątpię...
<lisu> sprawdzimy, obczaimy
<TheNumb> mchz: przecież to patch a nie gra
<Drathir> lisu: według programu iso9660, readcd/readom , cue , cdrdao
<Drathir> lisu: k3b powinien pociągnąć... Wydaje się być o wiele bardziej rozbudowany...
<mchz> TheNumb: No właśnie to się instaluje a potem wrzuca pliki .pk3 do linuxa tam gdzie jest zainstalowana gra
<mchz> nie ma bezpośredniej wersji, która instaluje odrazu całą gre pod linem
<lisu> poszło przez nrg2iso :)
<lisu> luks thx
<lisu> i nie musze wypalać na cd :)
<TheNumb> # This script was generated using Makeself 1.5.5
<TheNumb> CRCsum=3619625094
<TheNumb> MD5=0e06d272239dd05e788af95aeb71ae7e
<TheNumb> label="Return To Castle Wolfenstein"
<TheNumb> Lol, na mam z kolei inny problem z tym plikiem :D
<TheNumb> Na vpsie nie leci dalej.
<TheNumb> Verifying archive integrity...tail: nie można otworzyć `+6' do czytania: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<TheNumb> Error in check sums 1678841769 3619625094
<mchz> TheNumb: mam na to sposob przed sh wklej _POSIX2_VERSION=199209
<mchz> i przejdzie weryfikacje a potem błąd. który juz wklejałem
<TheNumb> mchz: mi idzie dalej ;-)
<TheNumb> Ale nie mam na vpsie Xów
<TheNumb> Zaraz rozpakuję te pliki w dam linka
<mchz> ok :)
<mchz> TheNumb: co to jest vps ? :)
<TheNumb> mchz: virtual private server
<TheNumb> mchz: serwer na maszynie wirtualnej
<mchz> yhym
<TheNumb> mchz: pakuje się
<mchz> TheNumb: Ok, Dzinks :)
<mchz> bawie się z tą instalacją 3dni ..
<TheNumb> mchz: jesteś?
<mchz> tak
<TheNumb> mchz: widziałeś co napisałem?
<mchz> pakuje się ?
<TheNumb> mchz: przecież napisałem do ciebie wiadomość
<TheNumb> z linkiem
<TheNumb> ;]
<nn52> http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/9251/zrzutekranu201111212048.png < wie ktoś jak usunąć ikonki zaznaczone czerwonym kolorkiem?
<TheNumb> nn52: prawoklik i usuń?
<nn52> TheNumb, nie
<TheNumb> Jak nie?
<TheNumb> ;x
<nn52> są dostępne "Uruchom i Właściwości"
<nn52> gnome3 oczymś zapomniało - jak zawsze :D
<TheNumb> nn52: o lol, to ci zostało z gnome2? :D
<TheNumb> nn52: niezły skill w gimpie, lol
<nn52> TheNumb, nie
<nn52> wpisałam apt-get install gnome :>
<nn52> i dałam "Klasyczne Gnome"
<nn52> i taki jest pulpit
<TheNumb> :<
<nn52> Skill  w gimpie? :D , tzn beznadziejnhy czy co  ?? :D
<TheNumb> nn52: ciągle zapominam, że jesteś kobietą
<TheNumb> Lol
<TheNumb> ^^
<TheNumb> nn52: nie, ładne kwadraty zrobiłaś ;d
<nn52> Ah ty!
<nn52> od kiedy gimp jest po polsku trochu się ucze :D
<Damn3d> polskiego czy gimpa?
<nn52> Damn3d, he?!,
<TheNumb> Damn3d: oj grabisz sobie u nn52 ;P
<nn52> zawsze gimpa miałam po angielsku, od 11.10 ( czysta instalacja) po ściągnięciu zrobił się po polsku xD
<TheNumb> nn52: nane, 52 to rocznik?
<TheNumb> ;-)
<nn52> nie , dowolna litera
<nn52>  :P
<nn52> bo od 1 do 51 'nn' jest już zajęte
<TheNumb> oO
<TheNumb> Na freenode?
<TheNumb> To nieźle ktoś trollował :D
<nn52> yup :P, nie chciało mnie zalogować , "name is arleady regist*"
<nn52> kupiłam sobie nowy dysk wczoraj :>
<Diabelko> nowy ryjek na kanale o/
<Diabelko> ok, idę idlować dalej
<TheNumb> Diabelko: no, pierwszy raz Ciebie widzę ;-)
<Diabelko> TheNumb: no dawno mnie w sumie nie było żeby coś pisać
<Diabelko> ale rozumiesz
<Diabelko> Skyrim
<TheNumb> Diabelko: no tak, tak...
<nn52> 120 GB, na pingwinka mi starczy :)
<nn52> SSD ^^
<TheNumb> nn52: łoł, jak masz tak dużo pieniążków to mi też kup :D
<nn52> TheNumb, 320zł  po przeliczeniu'
<TheNumb> nn52: 120 trochę mało ;p
<nn52> Szybkość odczytu 550MB/s :D
<TheNumb> W sumie coś koło 250 by było lepsze.
<TheNumb> nn52: a gdzie kupiłaś?
<nn52> w sklepie ;d
<TheNumb> nn52: ale w jakim kraju ;p
<nn52> Czechy
<TheNumb> Pepićki :D
<AaaA> a ile KC?:)
<nn52> wieczysta gwarancja na dysk :> .
<TheNumb> nn52: a zapis?
<nn52> AaaA, po przeliczeniu ~320zł
<TheNumb> nn52: mieszkasz w czechach?
<nn52> 490MB/s
<sysek> :o
<nn52> TheNumb, ano ^^.
<TheNumb> nn52: vertex 3?
<TheNumb> Czy jakiś nowy intel?
<nn52> OCZ Vertex 3
<nn52> dobry , pingwin mi wstał w kilka sec o.O
<TheNumb> Przynajmniej nie ma problemów z prostatą ;-)
<TheNumb> nn52: dziwne, w polsce ten vertex kosztuje 900 zł
<TheNumb> http://allegro.pl/ocz-vertex-3-ssd-2-5-120gb-550-500-mb-s-i1923503247.html
<nn52> 1799.99KC
<TheNumb> 819 w sumie
<AaaA> w jakim sklepie?
<AaaA> na alzie nie widze:)
<nn52> nie pamiętam, wszedłam (za kamerką interntową HD) a kupiłam jeszcze dysk
<TheNumb> lol :D
<AaaA> ale w sieciowym sklepie?
<nn52> AaaA, komputerowym :P ja tam patrze na szyldy... widze że komputerowy to wchodze :D
<AaaA> zostalo mi parę kaczek i tez sie za dyskiem rozgladam:)
<nn52> :D
<nn52> hehe :D
<AaaA> tylko w stolicy zlodzieskie ceny:)
<nn52> dokładnie ,to kamerka sieciowa HD
<nn52> Ostatnio ktoś mi wanduluje mój ogródek
<nn52> btw. jak działą ten czas bezpośredni?
<Wizard> cześć
<nn52> o/
<nn52> Łizard
<Wizard> cześć nn52
<nn52> http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/9251/zrzutekranu201111212048.png < wiesz może jak wywalić z góry te ikonki , bo niema usuń... tylko Właściwości i uruchom po prawo kliku
<sysek> czemu ludzie
<sysek> zamazuja rzeczy na pulpicie
<sysek> ;/
<nn52> sysek, dbam o prywatność
<sysek> to schowaj rzeczy do jakiegos folderu
<nn52> wiem wiem :>
<nn52> przenosiłam dane z dysku 80gb na 120gb :D na nowy
<nn52> nawet gruba nie musiałam instalować na nowo :D
<Wizard> nn52, boże, co to?
<Wizard> i tak widzę ikonę kadu na pulpicie
<Wizard> może dlatego, że normalnie też składa się z 5 pikseli
<nn52> Wizard, :D
<Wizard> to jest gnome3?
<nn52> Wilczek, grub to bootloader :D
<Wizard> tam było menu, które powinno działać normalnie
<nn52> Wizard, tak to gnome3 - klasyk
<Wilczek> nn52: I know, ale na przyszlosc pisz Wiz, a pozniej tab :P
<nn52> :D
<nn52> ajajajaj ;d
<Wizard> ja też wiem co to grub
<Wizard> nigdy go nie lubiłem
<Wizard> lilo > grub!
<nn52> lilo , jeszcze ktoś go używa?
<nn52> =D
<dweller> lilo działa
<dweller> podobno
<TheNumb> dweller: lol, padłem :D
<ChaosEngine> zawsze używałem lilo, nigdy gruba. If if works, don't touch it
<Wizard> ChaosEngine++
<TheNumb> Lilo działa na efi?
<Wizard> TheNumb, cytując pewnego znanego pana: "efi jest prawe tak samo złe, jak acpi"
<Wizard> mam gdzieś, czy działa na efi, czy nie
<Wizard> efi to zło
<nn52> i kurde nie wiem jak pokasować kilka ikon :./
<Wizard> znając gnome3, to trzeba plik wyedytować
<Wizard> nn52, po prostu stoisz teraz przed wyborem
<Wizard> :]
<nn52> jakim wyborem ?D:
<Wizard> ty dobrze wiesz, jakim
<nn52> pewnie trzeba zajrzeć do .gnome3 :D
<Wizard> a co, kde4 nie dało rady? :>
<nn52> KDE4 ładne , ane mam sentymenty do gnome :D
<nn52> chociaż unity nie jest złe...pasek sobie przestawiłam co był z lewej, na dół :D
<Wizard> i wszyscy ucichli :(
<Wilczek> Wizard: To zapodaj jakis temat :)
<dweller> Wizard: efi moe i jest zle
<dweller> ale ludzi lubia klikane
<Szatan> Wilczek: rozwój satanistów w polsce?
 * Wizard jest
<Wizard> i dba o rozwój
<Wilczek> Szatan: Ja znam jednego tylko ;f
<Szatan> dobra trzeba iść spać
<Filar> Drodzy państwo, GCI wystartowało! :D
<EsmD> wtf GCI?
<dweller> who cares
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> pewnie jakaś Nowa Wspaniała Inicjatywa Linuksowa
<kklimonda> google code-in - dla uczniów szkół ponadpodstawowych
<Wilku> kklimonda: Szto eto?
<kklimonda> Wilku: praca nad projektami open source za kasę
<kklimonda> takie google summer of code, ale skierowane dla uczniów szkół
<Wilku> Brzmi ciekawie :>
<dweller> no to tymbardziej who cares
<dweller> jak tu stare dziady siedzą
<dweller> a gimnazjum nie ma w głowie programowania tylko fajki, piwo i hyphop
<Wilku> Nach, jam jest przedstawiciel gimnazjum :f
<jacekowski> to co tu robisz?
<jacekowski> juz po dobranocce
<dweller> :D
<Wilku> Ha ha ha :P
<Wilku> Myślę dlaczego Gentoo przy bootowaniu wywala mi kernel panic, a w grubie muszę ręcznie kernel ładować, bo zamiast listy mi się konsola wyświetla
<qermit> gimol?
<qermit> Wilku: bo jesteś gimolem
<Wilku> -.-
<Wilku> Wiem, że gimnazjaliści to w 7/8 gatunek homo erectus non sapiens
<mati75> hahahaha
<mati75> dobry tekst
<qermit> słaby
<dweller> u, nowe określenie gimbusa/gimbazy
<mati75> dobrze że jestem kilka pokoleń starszy
<Wilku> A tam... ja z tym gatunkiem muszę się spotykać codziennie :(
<mati75> chociaż ostatnio mnie taka gimnazjalistka zarywała
<mati75> 10 lat różnicy prawie
<nn52> dokładnie, kilka pokoleń starszych =D
<dweller> mati75: jailbait chociaż? ;f
<mati75> dweller: prokurator protect
<Wilku> Mnie zastanawia sens zajęć zwanych "Wychowanie do życia w rodzinie", skoro gimbaza rechocze jak ... (brak niewulgarnego a zarazem adekwatnego określenia) na dźwięk słowa "penis" et caetera
<mati75> Wilku: szczerze parę lat temu byłó podobnie
<mati75> chociaż ja w liceum zacząłem
<drakhan> Wilku: na studiach jest tak samo
<mati75> ale teraz to jest masakra
<mati75> 12 latki w ciązy
<Wilku> Ale ludzie, to jest część ciała...
<EsmD> Wilku: ale czesto jej nie uzywaja do niczego procz sikania
<Wilku> EsmD: Do myślenia chyba też :f
<EsmD> a to juz pozniej, jak minie rakcja "ojejku! Hihihihih, co ja tu mam!"
<EsmD> *reakcja
<szymon_g> witam
<EsmD> yo
<szymon_g> kurde, piekna mi niespodzianke susel zrobil... zapisal grubasa na nieswoim dysku :/
<Wilku> Ale cisza zaległa
<EsmD> o
<EsmD> ile ping tajmałtów <3
<Wilku> Nom
<Wilku> Combo :>
<szymon_g> ubuntu livecd potrafi "obsluzyc" (= do odczytu) dynamiczne dyski windowsowe?
<Wilku> szymon_g: Dynamiczne to znaczy?
<szymon_g> no, dyski dynamiczne. takie cos jak lvm/raid w jednym
<Wilku> Nie spotkałem się z czymś takim, ale wątpię, żeby nie działało
<szymon_g> Wilku: na pewno sie spotkales. jest toto w uzyciu od win2k. a z tym "na pewno" toto bym nie byl taki pewny :\
<dKc> pisal ktos tu cos pod gg?
<jacekowski> w ogole, stwierdzilem ze moj pies reaguje na imie "pies" i "zwierzatko" oprocz jego normalnego imienia
<dweller> mój chomik reagował na szczur/chomik/majkel
<dweller> więc coś jest na rzeczy
<szymon_g> o, cze jacekowski
<szymon_g> wiesz moze jak odzyskac bootloader windowsa?
<szymon_g> (nie, bootsec /fixmbr /fixboot nie dzialaja)
<szymon_g> no,  bootsect /nt60 C: /mbr tez nie dziala.
<szymon_g> cudownie :/
<dweller> a tablice widzi chociaz?
<dweller> poza tym 7 ma swoją partycję z bootloaderem
<dweller> chyba ze wymusisz zeby nie było
<szymon_g> dweller: jak toto sprawdzic?
<dweller> no zobacz czy masz partycje 100mb podstawowa
<dweller> generalnie jeżeli ją masz i ruszałeś tablicę partycji gpartedem to w pewnym momencie się wszystko uwala
<dweller> i tablica jest nie do odzyskania
<dweller> tzn ona jest ale jej nie widać :D
<jacekowski> szymon_g: win7 czy xp?
<szymon_g> win7, 64 bit, ultimate
<jacekowski> szymon_g: ale testdisk ma chyba ficzer do tego
<jacekowski> szymon_g: a to bcdeditem
<dweller> jacekowski: tablica fizycznie jest
<dweller> ale jest uszkodzona
<dweller> w sumie kilka razy tak miałem i nie dałem rady jej naprawić ;f
<szymon_g> "the boot configuration data store could not be opened. the system cannot find the file specified" po odpaleniu bcdedita bez argumentow
<szymon_g> zesz mnie pocieszyl dweller :<
<dweller> :]
#ubuntu-pl 2011-11-22
<Oblawa> cześć
<Oblawa> czy ktoś używa tu openboxa?
<Oblawa> bo nie ogarniam jak zmienić liczbę wirtualnych ekranów ;x
<jacekowski> bcdeditem to sie wszystko da naprawic
<Oblawa> ok, już sobie poradzilem
<Oblawa> była taka aplikacja wyświetlająca informacje w rogu ekranu
<Oblawa> o ramie cpu itd
<Oblawa> ktoś przypomni nazwę?
<szymon_g> hm... bootrec.exe /rebuildbcd wywala sie bledem "the system cannot find the path specified" /mimo iz wczesniej wykryl windowsa /a wlasciwie windowsy/
<szymon_g> conky?
<szymon_g> badz np htop
<szymon_g> nie, dupa. conky
<Oblawa> dzięki!
<szymon_g> :P
<dweller> conky jest przekombinowane
<szymon_g> jacekowski: jestes jeszcze :)?
<Oblawa> www.imgur.com/FCYy8.jpg
<Oblawa> idealna stacja robocza
<Oblawa> linux góruje nad windowsem ;>
<szymon_g> eetam. zbyt wysoko trza byloby glowe podnosic
<szymon_g> lepiej byloby, gdyby to bylo obok siebie
<Oblawa> daję radę
<Oblawa> inna sprawa że patrzę sie głownie na dolne linie
<Oblawa> ;P
<dweller> pivot jest przydatny
<szymon_g> no, ja nie twierdze ze nie jest. tylko polaczenie lapka na dole + glownego monitora w pivot u gory nie wydaje mi sie najwygodniejszym rozwiazaniem :)
<Oblawa> ja tymczasem zmywam się
<Oblawa> ;>
<Oblawa> dobranoc
<szymon_g> zegnam
<m477> wstajemy :)
<Szatan> ziaaff
<m477> :)
<m477> pracujemy
<Szatan> eh, właśnie za 20 minut wychodzę do pracy
<m477> polać?
<Szatan> nie, wersję light poproszę czyli surówka + jakaś kanapka + herbatka
<m477> faktycznie cos zjesc mozn aby
<Szatan> m477: To idź do kuchni i zrób mi coś do żarcia
<m477> ;o
<tajwanuser3000> m477: Ty nigdy nie spisz?
<Szatan> eh. no life
<m477> indeed
<m477> ale mi tabaka nos przeorala
<tajwanuser3000> tabaka jest chvjowa
<m477> :(
<m477> czemuu
<tajwanuser3000> pozniej leci tabaczany glut do gardla
<tajwanuser3000> ;]
<m477> pf
<m477> ahahah
<tajwanuser3000> ;]
<m477> i co?
<tajwanuser3000> przynajmniej wiemy, ze ktos czyta te glupoty
 * inkwizytor is like spanish inquisition
<tajwanuser3000> ;>
<m477> tez współczuje
<m477> hiszpanska inkwizycja na kanale ubuntu-pl ;o
<tajwanuser3000> zna sie ktos na ORM?:P
<m477> ;o
<m477> I havent been sobering since last week ;o
<shpaq> mornin'
<buharin> kurna mam opoznienia we wszytkich projektach mozliwych : D
<lisu> buharin: to z czego sie cieszysz?
<buharin> lisu, nie ma z czego
<m477> ;D
 * m477 Hans Zimmer - Time
<buharin> HACK ME HACK ME PLS!
<buharin> ; D
<buharin> m477, co u Ciebie?
<m477> hm
<m477> ciezko powiedziec
<m477> ;o
<m477> a co?
<buharin> m477, a nic ;d
<m477> ;]
<buharin> m477, karza nam wybierac specjalizacje
<buharin> m477, nie wiem co wziasc : (
<m477> ja Ci powiem
<m477> powiedz jaki wyrob
<buharin> m477, Inżynieria Internetowa, Inżynieria Systemów, Sieci i Medycyna
<buharin> m477, chcialem na systemy ale opis taki jest zupelnie nie do moich wyobrażeń
<buharin> moze ustawic w kolejnosci II IS S i M
<buharin> albo II IS M i S
<buharin> :D
<m477> jednak się nie znam
<buharin> m477, : (
<m477> ;d
<m477> z komputerami mam tyle wspolnego co z samochodami
<buharin> m477, ostatnio mialem fajne jaja siedzialem pisalem cala noc kod algorytm znaczy i nad ranem robie testy a on zle dziala ^
<buharin> m477, a musze to oddac
<m477> i co
<m477> dalej
<buharin> m477, nie wiem kurwa chyba to zatuszuje i oddam
<buharin> m477, nie jestem w stanie znalzc tam bledu wolalbym od poczatku pisac a na to nie mam czasu
<m477> hehe
<m477> a jaki algorytm, na obliczanie pola trojkąta? ;d
<buharin> m477, to są skutki braku programowania
<buharin> :D
<buharin> m477, nie komiwojażer
<m477> znów
<buharin> m477, tja : D
<m477> ;]
<buharin> m477, pisalem go od dawna
<buharin> m477, ale fajnie wyglada z Gui jest :P
<m477> ;]
<m477> po kij
<buharin> m477, dodatkowo kazde miasto ma swoj piorytet
<buharin> np. te miasta z wiekszym piorytetem powinien odwiedzic jako pierwsze
 * m477 bravo, Black Hawk Down, Black Hawk Down
<buharin> m477, jak to obleje to trudno : D
<m477> ile tych miast?
<m477> 3?
<buharin> m477, 100 200 1000 : D
<buharin> ile chcesz
<m477> 1000 to by Ci sie rok liczylo
<buharin> m477, juz 100 liczy :D
<buharin> ledwo
<m477> eksponencjalnie poziom zlozonosci rosnie
<m477> czy tam logarytmiczne, sie mowi
<buharin> m477, to jest wielomianowy algorytm
<Thorbjorn> ktoś ma gnome3 ?
<buharin> m477, a problem n!
<m477> czy nawet ;o
<m477> ano
<buharin> Thorbjorn, nom?
<Thorbjorn> buharin: jak to ydajnościowo wygląda?
<buharin> Thorbjorn, tak jak Unity xd
<buharin> Thorbjorn, siedzialem a tym przez chwile i nie zauwazylem roznicy
<buharin> m477, chociaz unity chyba w javie jest nie?
<m477> c++
<m477> i vala
<m477> ale to C
<buharin> m477, a nie cos mi sie pomylilo
<buharin> QT podobno
<m477> jak zwykle :D
<buharin> ale Python znany jest a ja tego nigdy nie ruszalem :P
<m477> ;]
<buharin> m477, od kilku dni spie jak menel
<m477> tzn
<buharin> m477, mam jeszcze jakies zapalenie krtani
<m477> czemu jak menel
<buharin> m477, znaczy ze siedze do pozno potem klade sie w ubraniu pod koc bez poduszki bez niczego
<m477> like a boss
<buharin> m477, ;-D
<Thorbjorn> ciekawe jak z funkcjonalnością na netbookach
 * m477 pije kawe zaraz wciągnie kreske tabaki, by poczuć się dobrze przez chwile
<buharin> Thorbjorn, nad czym ty rozmyslasz :P Gnome shell i unity jest best
<m477> buharin: gdzie ty mieszkasz?
<buharin> m477, wrocław
<m477> stancja czy co
 * buharin TWIERDZA WROCŁAW! ; D
<buharin> m477, tja
<m477> wat
<buharin> m477, stancja stancja
<m477> i masz komputer i koc w mieszkaniu? ;]
<buharin> m477, no a co?:P
<m477> prezydencko, w akademiku to nawet koca nie mamy
<buharin> m477, to jak spicie?
<m477> przed kompem
<buharin> m477, w akademiku macie imprezy i seks za fri
<buharin> ;P
<m477> ta
<buharin> m477, ;] więc nie biadol
<Thorbjorn> seks? nom, na red-tube.org
<m477> exactly
<Thorbjorn> dowoli za darmo
<Thorbjorn> o innym seksie raczej w akademiku raczej możesz pomarzyć
<m477> ;o
<m477> chyba ze ze wspollokatorem
<Thorbjorn> m477: boje się o Twojego współlokatora
<buharin> Thorbjorn, maselko i parowka ;-)
<Thorbjorn> buharin: jak lubisz
<m477> :D
<Thorbjorn> ja nie wnikam
<m477> buharin: a wódy chociaż duzo pijesz?
<buharin> m477, teraz nie ale potrafiliśmy
<buharin> :P
<m477> ;]
<Thorbjorn> m477: walneli picollo na dwóch i bania życia
<m477> dokladnie
<buharin> m477, ostatnio mam niechęć bo się zarzygałem jak świnia potem pod prycznicem w ubraniu i telefon wprawie nie wypralem
<buharin> dobra dobra specjalisci
<Thorbjorn> co te picollo robi z ludzi...
<Thorbjorn> aaa bo to gazowane ;D
<m477> skąd ja to znam
<m477> buharin: like a boss
<buharin> m477, ide sie ogarnąć
 * buharin i znowu ciężki dzień
<m477> jak
<m477> polewasz cos?
<buharin> m477, jajka umyje
<m477> zadzdroszcze
<Thorbjorn> m477: ty też myjesz jajka zanim je ugotujesz? o.O Bo to chyba troche bez sensu
<m477> Thorbjorn: chyba nie o takie jajka mu chodzilo ;o
<nn52> programy są w /usr?
<nn52> czy /bin?
<Thorbjorn> m477: o swoje jajka? Hmmm...
<m477> czy to takie niemożliwe? :o
<Thorbjorn> Też dziwne, ja wole się umyć cały, a niżeli same jajka. Co z tego, że jaja czyste z nogi walą na kilometr?
<Thorbjorn> Chyba, że chce zostać murzynem z białymi jajami.
<m477> myślę, że to była przenośnia
<Thorbjorn> zresztą co się dziwić student- pewno nałapał deszczowki albo szron zbierał
<m477> aaaa
<m477> z okolicznych aut
<m477> ale krecha poszła
<Thorbjorn> m477: on mieszka w lesie na starej jodle
<Thorbjorn> z syszek zbierał szron
<m477> a prąd pobiera z drzewa
<Thorbjorn> nie, z rzeki
<Thorbjorn> masz przecież prąd w rzece
<Thorbjorn> w drzewie prądu nie ma
<Thorbjorn> hmmm, ale igły z jodły są elektrostatyczne prawda?
<Thorbjorn> więc może dlatego myje jajka, żeby pocierać nimi o jodłowe igliwie i uzyskać prąd!
<TheNumb> Thorbjorn: kurze jajka?
<Thorbjorn> TheNumb: chyba swoje
<Thorbjorn> ja tam nie wiem
<Thorbjorn> mieszkam w domu
<m477> ja jestem elektrostatyczny
<m477> like a boss
<m477> mi się wydaje ze myje jajo w oparciu o odwrotne zjawisko elektrolizy
<Thorbjorn> on czy ty?
<TheNumb> Ja pierdole, ale macie tematy z rana
<TheNumb> ;]
<m477> nie klij ;-/
<Thorbjorn> TheNumb: zawsze możemy porozmawiać o wpływie zorzy polarnej na faunę i florę w północnej części Mozambiku
<TheNumb> Thorbjorn: no, już lepiej ;-)
<Thorbjorn> zatem jeśli buharin trze jajkami o te igiełki jodłowe możliwym jest występowanie zorzy polarnej nad grenlandią co powoduje znaczy wpływ na kopulacje słoni w Polsce
<Thorbjorn> nadmiar słoni jest wysyłany do mozambiku
<Thorbjorn> więc można zauważyć znaczny przyrost fauny
<m477> co za brednie, jodły nie rosna w polsce!
<m477> zważywszy na niż demograficzny
<Thorbjorn> natomiast spadek flory gdyż te słonie całą trawę z mozambiku wpierdoliły
<Thorbjorn> m477: rosną rosną
<m477> ale tylko w górnych warstwach atmosfery
<m477> jonosfera i wyżej
<m477> emigrowały z powodu sytuacji politycznej
<Thorbjorn> nom
<m477> w wyższe sfery
<Thorbjorn> Obama jest jodłoszystą
<Thorbjorn> a KAczyński oskarżył jodły o kataklizm w Smoleńsku
<Thorbjorn> to one wytworzyły mgłę sztuczną
<m477> przez swoje elektrostatyczne właściwości
<m477> zaburzyły docieranie promieni słonecznych do ziemi
<Thorbjorn> nom
<Thorbjorn> i potem gadały po radziecku do pilotów
<m477> co przełożyło się na niską wartość dolara
<Thorbjorn> bo chińczycy robią jodły
<m477> z smalcu
<m477> ze
<m477> a tak naprawde jodły są masową halucynacją producentów turbo sprężarek
<Thorbjorn> nie prawda!
<Thorbjorn> jodły to symbol narodowy Bobrów ze San Marino
<m477> wiem, bo czytałem w przewodniku turystycznym
<Thorbjorn> mają jodłodolary, jodło-hymn
<Thorbjorn> jodło idosy
<Thorbjorn> dildosy
<m477> los jodłos
<Thorbjorn> nie chce mi się na siłownie iśc ;/
<m477> what for
<Thorbjorn> for the jodła
<Thorbjorn> o z jodłolandu był ten...
<Thorbjorn> Mistrz Jodła
<m477> ;o
<m477> like a boss
<Thorbjorn> like a jodła
<Thorbjorn> The Jodłers
<Thorbjorn> SS-Jodła
<Thorbjorn> Rzeczpospolita Jodłowa
<m477> wrzeczy samej
<m477> Jodłosław Kaczyński
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<Thorbjorn> Jodłuntu GNU/Linux
<Thorbjorn> Jodł- ostatnia szara jodłówka
<Thorbjorn> Jodłodykt XVI
<Thorbjorn> św Jodł do MArco Jodłollo
<Thorbjorn> Jodł- jodła w lesie trzeszczy
<qermit> Pobity przez policjanta Daniel K. był jedyną osobą, która usłyszała zarzut naruszenia nietykalności osobistej policjanta.
<qermit> Funkcjonariusz, który pobił Daniela K. i zeznawał przeciwko niemu, jest na zwolnieniu lekarskim (ma uraz ręki). Komendant Główny Policji Andrzej Matejuk zapowiedział, że zostanie zawieszony. Toczy się w jego sprawie prokuratorskie śledztwo.
<m477> tl;dr
<Thorbjorn> qermit: ten facet co po ryju dostał jest oskarżony o naruszenie nietyklności policjanta?
<TheNumb> Thorbjorn: mhm
<Thorbjorn> pierdolone Państwo Jodłolicyjne
<Thorbjorn> to nie jest policja to nadal jest Milicja
<m477> jodlicja obywatelska
<qermit> Thorbjorn: policjant ma uraz ręki
<qermit> pewnie nawalał go głową w rękę
<Thorbjorn> nom
<m477> o jodłe sie skaleczył
<Thorbjorn> na stos z tymi smieciami
<Thorbjorn> Jodła na Prezydenta ;D
<Thorbjorn> Jodła, Jodłą!, Jodła!
<m477> jest jedna jodła dla ktorej warto żyć
<Thorbjorn> W LESIE! i nie zmienia się nic!
<Drathir> witam... Co to za jodło-mania ?
<m477> ;o
<m477> przeczytaj loga
<Thorbjorn> LEGIAAAAAA!, LEGIAAAAA, JODŁOWA!
<Drathir> m477: ok
<m477> kiedy ja jodłowałem ...
<Thorbjorn> lulaj, że jodłuniu moje drzeweczko lulaj ukooochane me szyszkowieczko
<Drathir> ciężkie to jak na 9 rano...
<Thorbjorn> ide  na siłke, cya
<m477> zwłaszcza, że jest 11
<m477> wyciskanie jodły?
<nn52> wie ktoś co to oznacza że "system się zawiesił" i "migają kontrolki" na kawiaturze?
<TheNumb> nn52: kernel panic :D
<nn52> no zwała....
<nn52> system na nowym dysku i od razu kp
<Devil_Inside> nie widziałem od czasów Aurox'a 12 :o :D
<m477> za szybki dysk
<nn52> http://wklej.to/OxqKC kern.loh
<nn52> log
<TheNumb> nn52: no, za szybki. Musisz mi oddać tego ssdka.
<nn52> zabawne
<ChaosEngine> re
<nn52> zerknie ktoś w log kern.log? :P i co sspowodowało ten panik
<TheNumb> nn52: lol, po co Ci dwie nagrywarki? :D
<nn52> pozostałość
<nn52> :P
<nn52> po starym sprzęcie
<TheNumb> ^_^
<nn52> z czego jedna niewysuwa tacki
<TheNumb> nn52: w logu raczej niczego nie ma ;x
<nn52> raz wysuwa,a raz nie
<nn52> niewiem do czego to zależy
<TheNumb> Ale nie przejrzałem dokładnie
<nn52> Nie wiem co spowodowało takie zachowanie
<nn52> zwis i mrgajace diody
<nn52> 2 po lewe stronie
<nn52> prawej znaczy
<TheNumb> Jak na klawiaturze, to raczej kp
<nn52> bo mam  diody "F" "1" "A" "i takie coś"
<nn52> mrygały "A" i "takie coś"
<TheNumb> nn52: trochę szkoda tego dysku, bo masz tylko satę 3 Gbps u siebie na płycie
<nn52> to dobrze czy źle? D
<nn52> odczyt zapis 500MB/s szkoda :P, ale pierwszy raz tak zrobił , chociaż kiedyś już tak było i na starym dysku...
<nn52> może to płyta pada?
<Galahad_> zdrastwujtie :D
<TheNumb> nn52: no bo wiesz, nie będziesz miała tych 550 MB/s na sata 3 Gbps.
<TheNumb> Takie zabawki tylko na 6 Gbps
<nn52> 300mbps też dobre
<EsmD> ja raz mialem kernel panic jak odinstalowalem Unity -.-
<nn52> yyyy :D
<nn52> Esm, prorok czy co ?
<Galahad_> jak myślicie czy opłaca się nabywać netbook z dotykowym ekranem ? ma ktoś doświadczenia (np dell inspirion)
<Drathir> tzw tablet ?
<Galahad_> hmm
<Galahad_> tablet z klawiatura nie wiem czy sie na to mówi tablet takie coś z odwracanym ekranem
<Drathir> miałem możliwość korzystania z tabletu/tableta ? acera i jak dla mnie to bardziej taka zabawka...
<Galahad_> hmm
<Galahad_> Drathir: pamiętasz model może chętnie zobaczę
<Drathir> korzystać się dało... Ale używając często musisz czyścić ekran, bo niestety ślady po palcach zostają...
<Galahad_> http://tinyurl.com/takieco-347
<Galahad_> Drathir: miałem styczność ze smart fonami i w sumie to tez ładna zabawka robiąca wrażenie na lamerskim otoczeniu ^^
<AaaA> Galahad_: zawansowany budzik
<Galahad_> tak w sumie to zasoby tego urządzenia marnowane były na jakieś humanistycznie pierdoły typu ładna tapeta :F
<Galahad_> AaaA: tak!
<Galahad_> z tym że mi maży się taki netbook żebym mógł np czytac jakieś pdfy lub sprawdzać dane w miaree wygodnie dlatego szukam właśnie czegoś z obrotowym ekranem.
<Drathir> ma sporo własnego softu
<Drathir> i niestety na dzień dobry to czuć, że soft producenta nieco cięższy jest...
<Drathir> Galahad_: szczerze wolałbym bym ul-ka... Bo taki tablet strasznie prąd lubi...
<Galahad_> ul-ka?
<nn52> co kto wie o systemie Haiku?
<TheNumb> nn52: no takie fajne cuś, a co?
<nn52> na czym to jest? z czymn tosie je?
<TheNumb> nn52: jak to na czym?
<TheNumb> nn52: to jest system sam w sobie
<TheNumb> Nie opiera się na niczym.
<nn52> pisany od zera?
<TheNumb> Chociaż inspiracja idzie ze starego BeOS.
<TheNumb> nn52: no, od zera.
<m477> me gusta
<nn52> mam World of Goo xD
<Galahad_> world of goo gdzieś to słyszałem już... hmmm
<Galahad_> czy to nie są te takie żelki >
<Galahad_> ?
<TheNumb> Galahad_: coś takiego
<nn52> taa :D
<Galahad_> haha ...ale full wersje masz nn52 ?
 * m477 Beethoven, Symphony 7, Allegretto
<nn52> właśnie wpisałam dpkg -i wog.deb ^^
<nn52> tzn kolega mi pozyczył :P
<nn52> płytke
<Galahad_> heh
<nn52> .deb ma chyba z 80mb
<Galahad_> tak to jakieś demo
<nn52> nie wiem :P
<nn52> pożyczył mi płytke o nazwie  The Humble Indie Bundle 1/2 ,a ja mu 3 :P
<TheNumb> nn52: no to pewnie pełna wersja ;d
<TheNumb> Ja czekam na humble frozen bundle, czy coś takiego :D
<Galahad_> płytki w xxi wieku hmmm.... :F
<TheNumb> Może coś wypuszczą na zimę
<TheNumb> Galahad_: a z czego instalujesz system?
<TheNumb> Galahad_: w sumie racja ;x
<Galahad_> z pena
<Galahad_> :D
<TheNumb> Ja system instaluję z internetu...
<Galahad_> i teraz już wiemy kto wymyłśił płytki - micro$oft :D
<BlessJah> ja instaluje z płytki
<nn52> ja  z biosu xD
<nn52> tj...
<BlessJah> firefox 8 już?
<BlessJah> a, dobra, już mam, teraz jest 8.0.1
<TheNumb> Meh, Firefox.
<nn52> łe.. ja mam jueszcze 7.0.1
<TheNumb> nn52: bo nie masz windowsa jak BlessJah
<nn52> fuj... łindołs
<BlessJah> TheNumb: nie tylko windowsa z płytki
<vjarek> siema
<EsmD> yo
<Thorbjorn> m477: Jodłaaaa GOOOOL, Jodła, Jodła, GOOOOL ;D
<Oblawa> hai
<mchz> TheNumb: czesc, wiesz może jak zrobić by wygaszacz ekranu nie włączał się gdy oglądam filmy online ? tzn. chce by wygaszacz działał ale gdy ogladam film chciał bym by się nie aktywował.
<TheNumb> mchz: eeee czekaj
<TheNumb> mchz: w czym oglądasz?
<mchz> oglądam z stony kinomaniak
<mchz> gdy oglądam film z dysku przez jakiś program to mi wygaszacz nie aktywuje się a jak ze stony internetowej youtuba czy kinomaniak to aktywuje się
<mchz> TheNumb: Adobe flash player
<TheNumb> mchz: łoł, to nie wiem. Takimi sudakami sie nie interesowałem ;]
<TheNumb> mchz: od biedy możesz sobie wyłączyć wygaszacz na jakiś czas
<mchz> :)
<mchz> heh, trzeba będzie tak zrobić i później czegoś poszukam na ten temat :)
<BlessJah> slyszal ktos kiedys o automatycznym laczeniu po wpieciu kabla... przez iptables (jako trigger wykrywajacy fakt fizycznego podpiecia kabla)???
<TheNumb> BlessJah: po cholerę przez iptables?
<BlessJah> TheNumb: kumpel twierdzi ze tak skonfigurowal sobie
<TheNumb> BlessJah: kumple często mają różne fajne pomysły ;]
<BlessJah> to jest tak glupie, ze az mozliwe
<TheNumb> BlessJah: wszystkie menagiery połączen też to potrafią.
<TheNumb> A może on ma networkmanagera i nie wie o tym? ;]
<BlessJah> TheNumb: wykrycie jakiegos brodacastu moze byc triggerem
<BlessJah> zastanawiam sie, co mial na mysli mowiaz o iptables
<feniks> Drathir jestes?
<EsmD> zna ktos jakis maly skrypt ktorym moglby ktos z zewnatrz uploadowac szybko pliki do okreslonego folderu?
<Guest76109> graliście może w diablo 3 ?
<EsmD> na serwerze*
<Guest76109> pytanie z innej beczki .... albo nieee
<Guest76109> ^^
<foreste> czesc ;d
<Guest76109> foreste: cześć ci
<foreste> skad dorwax bibloteke libuicore.so
<foreste> ?
<foreste> repoz niem a ani w ubu/debian
<mati75> foreste: skad to masz?
<foreste> potrzebuje zerby odpalic desure ;>
<foreste> jest z desura ta lib ale jej nie wykrywa ;x
<TheNumb> foreste: a to nie jest przypadkiem jakiś plik z desury?
<foreste> bo loguje sie ale wywala program
<foreste> odrazu
<TheNumb> foreste: LD_PRELOAD?
<foreste> TheNumb:  ?
<foreste> mhm
<foreste> czemu to ma status stabl e j ak to wdcale nie chodzi ? ;x
<Guest76109> może to ktoś od Debiana ustalił ze stable ;)
<TheNumb> Guest76109: tego nie ma w debianie
<m477> mam dzisaj bardzo duzy przekroj czynny na absorpcje alkoholową
<Wizard> cześć
<TheNumb> m477: rzuć coś z procentami :3
<TheNumb> Kutwa, robię wszystko żeby nie uczyć się do kolosa...
<Guest76109> kolosy przeminą jak wszystko
<TheNumb> Jak mlodosc
<TheNumb> Pjekno
<TheNumb> I urodo
<Guest76109> wniosek przyspieszyć przyszłość bo po co się męczyć ? ^^
<TheNumb> Guest76109: zabić się?
<TheNumb> Guest76109: ok, tylko jak?
 * TheNumb jest emo
<Guest76109> no nie wiem.... nie znam się
<Guest76109> wielu ludzi zabija się powoli wpadajac w nałogi....hmm
<TheNumb> ;D
<TheNumb> Lubię spać
<TheNumb> Umrę od tego?
<Guest76109> to prawdopodobne acz nie zbyt wysoko
<Filar> front-end to program graficzny, tak?
<Guest76109> hmmm może zagrać się na śmierć ?
<Guest76109> :D
<TheNumb> Filar: niekoniecznie, ale można tak powiedzieć.
<TheNumb> Guest76109: czytałem kiedyś o jakimś kolesiu który masturbował się kilkanaście godzin i umarł, lol.
<Filar> google tłumaczy to jako interfejs...
<Filar> że też nie wpadłem na to, żeby od razu wpisać w translate :P
<TheNumb> Filar: hmm
<TheNumb> Filar: można powiedzieć, że ubuntu software center jest front-endem dla apt-get
<Guest76109> słaby był widocznie :D
<TheNumb> Guest76109: zmień sobie nick ;p
<Guest76109> ale ja lubię liczby
<Filar> czyli nie ma polskiego tłumaczenia to?
<Filar> po prostu frontend?
<Guest76109> tego się właśnie oblawiałem
<Oblawa> cześć :D
<Filar> cześć Oblawa
<TheNumb> Filar: część interfejsowa? interfejs?
<Filar> hm...
<Filar> czyli jednak interfejs?
<Filar> ok
<Wizard> http://www.alert24.pl/alert24/1,84880,10689459,_Zakaz_pedalowania__zarejestrowany___Nie_nawoluje.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7f8fx3g> (at www.alert24.pl)
<Wizard> czasami jestem dumny z tego kraju :]
<Wizard> ciekawe kto tak mówi: kurki w kuchence są frontendem do regulacji przepływu gazu
<Guest76109> :D
<Guest76109> jednak gilotyna jest najlepsza
<Wizard> Guest76109?
<dawid_> helo
<dawid_> jest tu ktoś
<Wilczek> dawid_: o/
<dawid_> mam do was 2 pytania
<Wilczek> Uhm, dawaj :D
<TheNumb> Wilczek: \o
<dawid_> po 1: czy zasilacz ocz stealthxstream 500w sli pociągnie amd phenom ii x2 955 quad core 3.2ghz płyte gigabyte gam68mt-d3 i 2x2gb ddr3
<dawid_> ?
<Wilczek> TheNumb: Hej :)
<dawid_> i czy ten konfig bedzie dobry do obr óbki filmów i grafy na ubuntu
<dawid_> a 2 pyt to dlaczego tnie mi nawet unity 2d i jak klikne na menu głółne to długo się to wczytuje
<TheNumb> dawid_: spokojnie
<TheNumb> dawid_: do obróbki filmów lepiej ze 4 rdzenie no ale ;p
<dawid_> konfig obecny to: intel pentium 4 3ghz 1.5gb ddr2 ati radeon x 1050 256mb feel 300w
<TheNumb> dawid_: no i w miarę możliwości grafika z opencl/tym co ma nvidia.
<TheNumb> dawid_: oczywiście program musi obsługiwać opencl/cuda
<dawid_> sorry procek to samo ale nie x2 tylko x4 pomyyliłem idr
<dawid_> sie pomyliłem
<TheNumb> dawid_: kupiłem dziewczynie ten zasilacz do athlona 4 rdzeniowego i radeona 67cośtam i daje radę.
<TheNumb> dawid_: ale na ubuntu raczej trudno będzie o dobry program do montowania.
<dawid_> a czemu mi się tnie unity 2D na obecnym konfigu?
<TheNumb> Bo masz leciwego radeona.
<TheNumb> Radeony z tej serii są na wymarciu.
<dawid_> a jakiego LINUXA polecesz do grafy i filmów obróbki
<TheNumb> dawid_: żadnego :(
<dawid_> czyli grafe też wymienić wypadałoby?
<TheNumb> dawid_: a co, ty chciałeś tego radeona wpakować do nowej płyty?
<dawid_> tak bo jest na pci a tak poważnie to sprzedać go kupić za to płyte ze zintegrowaną a potem pomyśleć i uzbierać 500 na nową grafe
<TheNumb> dawid_: przykro mi, ten radeon jest pod agp, nie będzie pasował do nowej płyty.
<TheNumb> Jak na pci?
<dawid_> ja mam na PCIE
<TheNumb> PCIE? lol
<TheNumb> dawid_: nie opłaca się trzymać takiego trupa.
<dawid_> normalnie po ludzku pcie to jest Ati a nie Gigabyte
<TheNumb> dawid_: za ~300 zł można kupić w miarę znośną k. graficzną.
<TheNumb> dawid_: jak pcie?
<TheNumb> dawid_: PCI Express to jest szyna.
<dawid_> nie wiem pcie x16
<dawid_> żadne agp
<TheNumb> dawid_: serio ten radeon jest na pcie?
<TheNumb> O kurwa
<TheNumb> Rzeczywiście
<TheNumb> oO
<dawid_> moja płyta gł ma pcie asus p5vd2- mx okropna bo z przodu nie mam usb 2 tylko 1. i przez to  śledzia mam z tyłu
<dawid_> mobo asus  p5vd2-mx
<dawid_> no to wymienie praktyznie całęgo kompa narazie oprócz obudowy
<dawid_> xD
<dawid_> wcześniej ale to jeszcze pod winxp leciałem na zintegrowanej grafie z tej płyty
<dawid_> jest tu jesze ktoś???????????????????
<TheNumb> nie
<dawid_> haha
<dawid_> co myślisz na temat mojego konfigu obecnego, jest kijowy xco nie????
<dawid_> gdynbym nie miał 11.10 tylko jeszcze 11.04 to by było inaczej
<Oblawa> :3
<Oblawa> co tam
<Zigory> bry
<Zigory> jest ktoś łogarnięty? ;)
 * Szatan czycha z łopatą na Zigory
<Guest76109> przestańcie ! mam wytrzymać z upgradem hardware do poświąt na normalne ceny !
<Zigory> Szatan, jak już tak chcesz mnie zakopać to przynajmniej powiedz czy to normalne że pobieranie cokolwiek z serwerów Ubuntu jest tak wolne
<Zigory> ok 15 kB/s
<Wilczek> Szatan: O, dobrze, że cię widzę, ping ;D
<Zigory> albo niech ktokolwiek powie :)
<Szatan> Zigory: pokaż /etc/apt/sources.list
<Szatan> Zigory: na wklej.org
<Guest76109> a jak na złość nadszedł czas chłodniejszych dni kiedy dłużej i częściej siedzi się przy pececie
<Szatan> |B|enedyktXVI: AVE JA!
<|B|enedyktXVI> ave!
<Zigory> Szatan, http://wklej.org/id/632707/
<Zigory> bo to wygląda jakby to przez kartę sieciową
<Szatan> Zigory: tam gdzie nie masz # i pl.archive.ubuntu.com wywal pl. z każej lini
<Szatan> Zigory: gksu /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest76109> a może te proxy zmienić ?
<Zigory> ale to chyba też nie normalne by na freenodzie łapało aż 11 s opóźnienia O_o
<Zigory> aczkolwiek tak x-chat wykazuje
<Guest76109> hmmm
<Zigory> Szatan, a teraz powiedz mi jak ten pliczek edytować
<Szatan> Zigory: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Szatan> chodzisz tak jak w wordzie
<Szatan> i zapisujesz ctrl +o a wychodzisz ctrl + x
<Zigory> dobra zrobione
<Zigory> dzięki
<Zigory> a proces "Dodatkowych sterowników" by go zabić?
<Zigory> bo to wieki będzie trwać zanim się ściągnie :P
<TheNumb> Zigory: to zwykły apt-get leci
<TheNumb> Zigory: nie zatrzymuj, bo dpkg będzie się pluł potem :P
<Zigory> ok
<Zigory> TheNumb, to możliwe że ubuntu nie lubi się z moją kartą sieciową i przez to mam wolny transfer?
<TheNumb> Zigory: jaka karta?
<Zigory> bo niby 802.11n złapał ale np. na freenode łapie straszne opóźnienia
<Zigory> teraz było aż 28 s
<TheNumb> Zigory: może zjeb...walony router?
<TheNumb> Zigory: jaka karta?
<Zigory> sprzedawane to jest jako DLink DWA-556
<Zigory> ale to jest na Atherosie
<Zigory> na PCI-E x1
<TheNumb> Zigory: e, atheros. Powinno jakoś banglać...
<Zigory> router jest dobry, bo na widowsie na drugim kompie śmiga prawidłowo
<Zigory> na tym ślicznym wykresiku w monitorze systemu to Karpaty mam :P
<TheNumb> ;D
<Zigory> nie no łączyć z samym routerem to szybko się łączy
<Zigory> ale transfer to 20 kB/s max
<Zigory> i dużego laga łapie
<Zigory> zw
<Wizard> uh, nuda ;)
<Zigory> na ubuntu piszą że DWA-556 działa dobrze
<Zigory> a sterownik Madwifi jak włączyć?
<Zigory> bo działa teraz na ath9k a powinien na Madwifi z tego co czytam
<termi> jest jakis klient irca do googlechrome jak chatzilla?
<mieciu> yoł;D dawno mnie tu nie było
<scx> Dobry wieczor
<scx> Czy jest tu ktos, kto korzysta z VirtualBox pod Windows?
<sysek> nie
<Wizard> #windows
 * sysek polewa sobi
<sysek> e
<Oblawa> cześć panowie
 * Szatan kradnie butelkę do sysek 
<Oblawa> zmieniłem mój 600mhz komputer z szela ;d
<Wizard> ej, w ogóle śmieszne, windows jeszcze ktoś używa w ogóle?
<sysek> scx: oddawaj
<sysek> Szatan: oddawaj
<Zigory> ajajajaj chyba przygoda z Ubuntu zaraz się skończy :P
<scx> Wizard: jakies ponad 90% uzytkownikow komputerow domowych
<Szatan> sysek: to poszukaj jej w moim piekle
<sysek> Szatan: :(
<sysek> kurrrrrrr
<Wizard> scx, żart? :D
<scx> Wizard: nie, prawda, trudna do przelkniecia przez fanatycznego linuksiarza czy makowkarza
<Wizard> nie jestem fanatyczny, po prostu nie zdawałem sobie sprawy ze skali problemu :)
<scx> jakiego problemu?
<Wizard> nie wiedziałem, że aż tak duża część społeczeństwa to masochiści
 * sysek znow sobie polewa
<Wizard> muszę zacząć bardziej uważać na ulicy
<Szatan> sysek: nie pij!
<Wizard> sysek, sam pijesz? o_O
<scx> jesli jest tu jakis problem, to predzej 1% uzytkownik systemu Linux
<Wizard> hmm?
<scx> Wizard: 1% to nie duzo
<sysek> Wizard: a z kim mam ? nie, nie pije. ale mam ochote.
<scx> (tych masochistow, korzystajacych z Linuksa)
<Ashiren> a jaki masz problem scx
<Ashiren> nie zebym pomogl
<Wizard> Ashiren, no już napisał
<Wizard> ma windows :D
<scx> Ashiren: mam zasymulowac srodowisko Win 2k3 R2, Win XP, Win XP, byc moze takze drugi Win 2k3
<scx> Ashiren: chodzi o to, zeby maszyny mialy dostep do Internetu jak i widzialy siebie nawzajem
<scx> bez wykorzystania fizycznego interfejsu
<Wizard> scx, na linuksie nie było problemu z czymś takim
<Wizard> chociaż mało używałem vboksa
<mieciu> heheh zaczęłam ekg się bawić:D
<Wizard> zabrzmiało, jak "hehe, dziewczyna się mną interesuje"
<Wizard> :P
<sysek> kurwa no
<sysek> mam tego dosc
<sysek> tego humoru
<Wizard> sysek, wybacz :/
<sysek> a kicknij
<Wizard> jestem złym, sfrustrowanym użytkownikiem linuksa, nie mogłem się powstrzymać
<julek> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> cześć julek
<Wizard> znacie jakąś trutkę na dzieci?
<julek> Wizard: ja jestem ogolnie sfrustrowany, nie tylko jesli idzie o linuksa:/
<Wizard> nade mnie się wprowadzili jacyś królicy, tupanie tych bachorów doprowadza mnie do szału
<Wizard> a oni mają ich chyba z 10
<mieciu> Wizard - teletubisie
<Wizard> Vader i Behemoth sie nie sprawdzają póki co :(
<julek> Wizard: nozki poucinac
<sysek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mmdPQp6Jcdk
<sysek> <3
<julek> sysek: mam na winylu
<sysek> ech
<Wizard> lubię to wykonanie
<julek> najlepsze
<julek> a spiewala to masa wykonawcow
<julek> nawet bob dylan
<julek> i chyba beatlesi
<julek> a ja ostatnio siedze w genesis
<sysek> przy tym sie najlpiej smuci
<julek> tzn. juz od dawna, ale ostatnio to wylacznie
<Wizard> gdzie jest basista? :D
<Zigory> ktoś się bawił z compat-wireless? :)
<julek> sysek: a ja ostatnio przy tym sie doluje: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3W-uOQ41n8U
<Wizard> hmm
<sysek> najlepsze to, ze nawet nie mam jak sie napic i nie mam z kim
<julek> ale przy "epitaph" king crimson i "wish you were here" tez jest ok
<Wizard> chyba czas na Doors
<sysek> Wizard: the end !
<julek> sysek: ja wlasnie doje 3 piwko
<sysek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txWoEPAeBeA
<julek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pldftoUbM80&feature=related
<Wizard> julek, też bym wydoił, ale po 3 to już będzie strach po 7 za kółko siadać
<Wizard> :S
<julek> w ogole the doors cale znam na pamiec
<sysek> no a ja jutro mam prace
<sysek> w czwartek sobie pojde na samotne picie
<Zigory> Szatan, zrobiłem tak jak mówiłeś z tą listą źródeł ale po restarcie zrobił bakupa i wygenerował od nowa sources.list ponownie z pl.
<sysek> super.
<sysek> Ruda sie do mnie nie odzywa
<sysek> po prostu
<Wizard> Zigory, cały mój system to "compat"
<qermit> sysek: bu
<sysek> o qermit
<qermit> szczel jom
<sysek> pytanie
<Wizard> sysek, ruda?
<sysek> qermit: masz konto na itunes
<sysek> Wizard: dziewczyna
<qermit> sysek: pomyliłeś mnei z kimś
<sysek> hm
<sysek> to kto tu mial maca ? ;/
<Wizard> ja mam
<sysek> tylko teraz musze sobie glowne pytanie przypomniec..
<sysek> :/
<Wizard> leży z wyczyszczonym dyskiem i czeka na lepszy czas
<sysek> bo zastanwiam sie czy kupic mac mini czy pozbierac na iMaca
<Zigory> no po prostu wnerwia mnie fakt że wszystko działa prócz karty sieciowej :/
<Zigory> niby coś tam działa ale zdecydowanie za wolno, na #madwifi gość mnie odsyła do FAQ na linuxwireless a tam praktycznie doczytałem się żeby wsadzić compat-wireless :|
<Zigory> a tam jest tak napisane że O_o
 * sysek sobie spiewa hey joe
<morfeusz888> cześć
<Ashiren> moshimoshi
<julek> sysek: no to mamy podobny problem
<morfeusz888> wie ktoś dlaczego tutki wykonane za pomocą gtk-desktoprecordera klatkują ?
<julek> sysek: moja tez ruda...
<sysek> w ogole
<sysek> kupowal koles u mnie
<sysek> w iSpocie, obudowe do 4
<sysek> i cholera, znalem skads jego glos
<sysek> jakby dubingowal jakies bajki
<sysek> ale za cholere nie pamietam jak ma na nazwisko
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> sysek, ja już drugi raz maca nie kupuję
<Wizard> wolę już się męczyć z linuksem, niż tą szmatą
<sysek> czemu?
<lisu> czemu? a flasza ma?
<sysek> a na czort mnie flash
<sysek> pozatym ma
<Wizard> os x się nie nadaje do niczego
<lisu> sysek: też wole html5, ale flasza nie ma ;p
<Wizard> i cholernie ciężko zmienić przyzwyczajenia :/
 * Wizard zerkan na swoje gnome2 :<
<sysek> lisu: ma :(
<lisu> e to ipad nie ma
<sysek> no mobilne nie maja
<konradb> Wizard: trzeba było instalować osx86 a nie maca kupować ;>
<lisu> pomieliło mi sie
<scx> Wizard: uzytkownicy OS X twierdza cos innego
<Wizard> konradb, ja kupiłem tego maca, bo ma ppc na pokładzie, a nie zjebane x86
<Wizard> dobry sprzęt
<Wizard> i był warty grosze
<Wizard> scx, jestem użytkownikiem os x
<Wizard> twierdzę, że jest do dupy
<scx> Wizard: kiedy kupiles tego PPC?
<Wizard> ze 4 lata temu
<scx> jesli nie dawno to sie nie dziwie
<konradb> chuje muje
<scx> pewnie masz Tigera
<Wizard> scx, leoparda
<scx> a to jest obecnie zabytek
<konradb> scx: a co powiesz na temat Liona?
<scx> a Leopard na PPC chodzo jak XP na PII
<Wizard> scx, z lionem też pracowałem i jakoś mnie za serce nie chwycił
<lisu> lol
<dKc> co tam chlopaki powiecie?
<scx> konradb: to, ze nie ma go na PPC
<dKc> emigrować na linux minta?
<konradb> dKc: mint ftw ;D
<Wizard> dKc, jasne, leć w te pędy
<Wizard> ale wtedy też kanał zmieniasz
<dKc> czemu?
<dKc> :(
<lisu> dKc: polecam, ostatnio zainstalowałem 11 z lxde - > burza, piorun nie system
<scx> dKc: i tak skonczysz na Debianie
<konradb> ;<
<scx> Wizard: miedzy "nie zachwycil mnie" a "nic nie mozna zrobic" jest spora roznica
<Wizard> dKc, emigruj nawet na lfs
<nn52> o/
<manio> Wizard: lol [21:13:48] <Wizard> konradb, ja kupiłem tego maca, bo ma ppc na pokładzie, a nie zjebane x86
<Wizard> scx, gdzie napisałem, że nic nie mozna zrobić?
<Wizard> nn52, cześć
<konradb> manio: true
<manio> wiem, ze tru
<scx> Wizard: "< Wizard> os x sie nie nadaje do niczego"
<manio> ale chodziło mi o to, ze wywalił Cię za klnięcie heheh
<Wizard> wypsło mi się gdzieś? :P
<manio> no wympsło Ci się
<Wizard> gdzie?
<manio> chyba, że zjebany nie uważamy za klnięcie
<konradb> Wizard: kick urself ;>
<Wizard> manio, nie
<Wizard> nie jest tak wulgarne
<Wizard> sysek, mam piwo
<Wizard> mogę się z tobą napić, żebyś nie był smutny
<sysek> wole wodke, albo tanie wino
<foreste> rebuld ;p
<foreste> a ktos zakebisty config conky ?
<foreste> bo moj zdech;
<foreste> l
<sysek> ide w cholere
<sysek> dobranoc
<foreste> Conky: /home/foreste/.conkyrc: 26: config file error
<foreste> Conky: forked to background, pid is 20270
<Wizard> sysek, :(
<manio> jakiś rok temu odpalałem urban terror na moim lapku z GMA965 na ubuntu i framerate był na poziomie 5fps, dzisiaj z ciekawości zainstalowałem ponownie i szok 30-60FPS
<manio> wina dystrybucji czy przez ten rok tak poprawili sterowniki intela
<manio> na archu dzisiaj instalowałem
<Wizard> kolejny anarchista
<konradb> foreste: http://is.gd/4f9fmW
<Wizard> manio, nie martw się, zrobisz update i się sypnie i tak :)
<manio> Wizard: no co używam co dla mnie wygodniejsze
<Wizard> mhm
<manio> Wizard: po dwóch latach na debianie, pół roku tremu przeszedłem na archa i nie zamierzam wracać
<nn52> Co tam słychać?
<Zigory> Wizard, znasz się trochę na tym ustrojstwie?
<Wizard> Zigory, na którym?
<Zigory> ogólnie na linuksie
<Zigory> :P
<Wizard> ogólnie, to powiedzmy
<Zigory> powiedz czemu mi na szyfrowaniu WPA2 działa jak ślimak, otwartym bez szyfrowania śmiga jak trzeba?
<Zigory> sterowniki?
<Wizard> prawdopodobne
<Zigory> ehh
<Zigory> compata teraz instaluję zobaczymy...
<Wizard> szczególnie, jak znalazłeś na jakimś "mondrym forum" zestaw poleceń
<Zigory> FAQ na linuxwirless.org
<scx> Zigory: chcialo sie uzywac WiFi na Linuksie?
<Zigory> scx, yhym xD
<Zigory> ogólnie działa ale bez szyfrowania
<scx> powinienes sie cieszyc, ze w ogole udaje, ze dziala
<qermit> Zigory: wpa_supplicant panie
<qermit> Zigory: jaki dongiel?
<scx> Zigory: ogolnie dziala, ale polowa opcji szwankuje
<Zigory> qermit nie taki dongiel tylko PCI-E x1
<Zigory> :P
<Zigory> atheros któryś
<qermit> to powinen działać
<qermit> Zigory: a minipci-e czy pcie?
<Zigory> no działa ale bez WPA--2
<Zigory> WPA2*
<Zigory> PCI-E x1
 * lisu ma atherosa i działa mu z wpa2
<Zigory> to króciutkie
<qermit> Zigory: a masz wpa supplicanta?
<Zigory> to jest dlink DWA-556
<jacekowski> a ja mam windowsa i mi wszystko dziala
 * Wizard ma dwa atherosy i oba działają
<Zigory> qermit,  no właśnie nie, ale chyba zaraz zainstaluję
<Wizard> qermit, z ubu się domyślnie instaluje
<Zigory> qermit, a co on robi?
<jacekowski> sterowniki do atherosa to sie ostatnio zart zrobil
<Wizard> jacekowski, naprawdę?
<lisu> jacekowski: win 8?
<scx> Wizard: Atheros to jakis zart
<Wizard> :]
<scx> tak zj*bac dobre sterowniki to tylko linuksiarze potrafia
<qermit> hehehe
<scx> MadWifi bylo calkiem przyzwoite
<Szatan> scx: bo piszą kiedy są naćpani lub pijani :P
<scx> wirtualne interfejsy, _dzialajacy_ tryb AP, wydajnosc, stabilnosc
<Zigory> qermit, co ten wpa supplicant mi da?
<Wizard> Zigory, ze 3h zabawy w konfigurację
<lisu> buahahaha, scx, sterowniki akurat robi producent sprzetu, jak nie da specyfikacji, to "linuxiarze" mogą sobie wiesz co
<Zigory> fuuu xD
<qermit> Zigory: po pierwsze - bedziesz miał kolejną paczkę w systemie
<scx> Jedyne zastrzezenie jakie mialem to chyba brak filtorowania po MAC (hostapd), aczkolwiek to nie byl duzy problem
<qermit> Wizard: etam, ja w 5 minut konfiguruję
<Wizard> :]
<Szatan> qermit: a po pijaku to ile?
<qermit> tyle samo
<lisu> 2
<scx> Ale oswieceni Linuksiarze stwierdzili, ze chca miec jeszcze bardziej otwarty sterownik
<lisu> robi mniej błędów x]
<scx> i tak powstal nieszczesny Ath5k
<qermit> a 9k?
<lisu> scx: czemu nieszczęsny? u mnie spisuje się nadzwyczaj dobrze.
<scx> ktory jeszcze w 2010 mial problemy z szyfrowaniem WPA2
 * Wizard widzi 9k u siebie
<nn52> jak zmienić notyfikator glośności?? , bo ten z gnome3 mi sie nie podoba
<Zigory> u mnie 9k
<Wizard> nn52, notyco?
<scx> interfejsy wirtualne dzialaja jakby chcialy a nie mogly
<Zigory> qermit, a jak wsadzę compat-wireless?
<scx> polowa opcji iwlist nie jest obslugiwana
<Wizard> scx, ale z ciebie maruda
<Wizard> ktoś broni madwifi używać?
<nn52> Wizard, no że jak ciskam V+ lub V- to pokazuj mi się obrazek z siłą głosu , chce ten stary po prawej górnej stronie ,a nie na środku , i na dodatek zajmuje1/3 monitora
<scx> Wizard: ale po co na sile wciskac niedopracowany sterownik?
<Wizard> scx, tego to ja też nigdy nie rozumiałem
<Wizard> chociaż w przypadku nouveau jestem np. zadowolony
<scx> Zeby nawet "iwlist wlan0 peers" nie dzialalo to skandal
<scx> (co ciekawe, mam inna karte i na ath9k juz dziala)
<manio> scx: to sie notify-osd nazywa czy jakoś tak
<qermit> scx: działa ci tryb AP na tej karcie?
<scx> qermit: na ath5k?
<scx> tak
<scx> ale od niedawna
<scx> tzn 2010
<qermit> ja musze sprawdzić na karcie 9k czy działa tryb AP
<scx> na oficjalnej stronie ath5k przez kilka miesiecy widniala informacja, ze wylaczyli obsluge szyfrowania z powodu zabugowania
<scx> podobnie bylo z wirtualnymi interfejsami
<scx> i to bylo jeszcze rok temu
<Zigory> amm a to ath5k ma oficjalną stronkę? O-o
<scx> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath5k
<foreste> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/33/zrzutekranu138.jpg/
<foreste> taki blad mam ;/
<jacekowski> Wizard: nouveau nie ma nawet polowy wydajnosci nvidia
<foreste> zamiast tla takie pasy ;p
<Wizard> jacekowski, i co mnie to obchodzi?
<jacekowski> niektorych to obchodzi
<jacekowski> a poza tym, nie siedz z opem na kanale
<Wizard> heh
<Zigory> no Panowie (ew. Panie) compat działa i śmiga aż miło
<Wizard> no proszę
<Wizard> jak się chce, to się potrafi
<Zigory> no trochę mało stabilnie, ale jednak lepsze to niż tamto że lagi po 30 s
<Zigory> przynajmniej połową prędkości ciągnie :D
<Wizard> a co się dzieje?
<Wizard> rozłącza?
<Zigory> połączenie trzyma, ale strasznie wolny transfer był
<Zigory> po wyłączeniu WPA2 na routerze zaczęło działać dobrze
<Zigory> a teraz działa w miarę przyzwoicie na WPA2
<nn52> fuj , ikonki na pulpicie
<Zigory> i tak jest lepiej, jak kiedyś miałem 3coma na USB i Mandrake'a
<Zigory> to w ogóle nie potrafiłem odpalić :P
<Zigory> skacze ta prędkość między 30 kB/s a 90, przy  ściąganiu update'a do 11.10
<Thorbjorn> m477: jak tam Wielka Jodła?
<Zigory> a czy w ogóle te sterowniki ath9k albo ath5k to jeszcze aktualizują?
<Zigory> czy olali sprawę ciepłym moczem
<Zigory> ?
<m477> Thorbjorn: :(
<m477> zemrzyla
<Oblawa> a ja właśnie pobieram sobie tinycorelinux ;>
<Oblawa> 10 mb :D
<m477> no to dlugo ci sie sciaga
<Oblawa> ;>
<Oblawa> w sumie nie mogę znaleźć niczego dla siebie
<Oblawa> :|
<m477> :|
<Oblawa> najchętniej bym używał lubuntu albo minta
<Oblawa> ale one mają graficzne instalatory
<Oblawa> i mi się zwiesza komp
<m477> ;]
<Oblawa> ot.
<`Dreadlish> Oblawa: ubuntu alternate installer
<`Dreadlish> i ciągniesz co chcesz
<`Dreadlish> aż musiałem sobie wejść
<Oblawa> hmm? jest coś takiego? :D
<Oblawa> dzięki zaraz sprawdzę
<Oblawa> ;>
<m477> znow mozg wyszedl
<`Dreadlish> a teraz moge -q Dreadlish@* ?
<`Dreadlish> ;d
<Oblawa> `Dreadlish:
<Oblawa> i przy instalacji mam wybór środowiska graficznego?
<Oblawa> to z neta pobiera czy jak :x
<`Dreadlish> przy instalacji masz wybór wszystkiegokolwiek
<`Dreadlish> alternate ciągnie z neta
<Oblawa> ah
<`Dreadlish> poprostu masz like-a-debian installer
<Oblawa> no to świetnie
<Oblawa> bo tylko takie instalacje wytrzymuje mój komputer :3
<`Dreadlish> :D
<`Dreadlish> a jaki tam masz?
<Oblawa> no 600 mhz
<Oblawa> 256 ram
<`Dreadlish> panie
<Oblawa> 320 gb ;>
<`Dreadlish> na takim to ja kde 3.5 stawiałem
<dweller> wow
<dweller> lepszy mam w komórce
<dweller> ;f
<`Dreadlish> 3 dni sie stawiało ale działało
<`Dreadlish> dweller: NO SHIT SHERLOCK
<Oblawa> `Dreadlish:
<dweller> :*
<`Dreadlish> nawet w pralce mam lepszy
<Oblawa> mi się zacina przy instalacji minta/lubuntu
<Oblawa> graficznej
<Oblawa> nie wiem pewnie przez usb -1.0
<Oblawa> ;)
<Oblawa> ale jako szel działa całkiem nieźle z debiano podobnym czymś. ale wolę coś przyjaźniejszego idiotom
<`Dreadlish> żyjemy w czasach, kiedy nawet do obudzenia się rano potrzeba więcej niż 1mHz
<Oblawa> dobra dobra
<Oblawa> ja tam mam świetny komputer
<`Dreadlish> ja też
<Oblawa> po co mi więcej niż 600 mhz
<Oblawa> skoro to tylko do irssi ekg2 mocy i takich tam
<`Dreadlish> 666,(6)mHz 512mb ramu, 3 kontrolery sata i 6x500gb na raidzie 5
<`Dreadlish> i nawet
<`Dreadlish> *trrrrrrrrrrrr*
<`Dreadlish> RIVA TNT 2
<`Dreadlish> w wormsy da się pograć
<Oblawa> świetnie w medal of honor się grało
<Oblawa> na rivie :3
<`Dreadlish> jak dla kogoś 600mHz jest za mało to niech wraca do pisania w javie ;d
<Oblawa> haha
<Oblawa> właśnie ;>
<`Dreadlish> od 3 klasy podstawówki (5 lat) jechałem na 650mHz
<`Dreadlish> i jakoś nie narzekałem
<Oblawa> ja jadę teraz i nie narzekam
<Oblawa> nawet zadowolony jestem
<`Dreadlish> dopóki sie nie zaczął wykładać na odpalaniu oo >.<
<Quintasan> Ma ktoś do dyspozycji serwer z RoR'em?
<`Dreadlish> 127.0.0.1 u mnie się nazywa
<Quintasan> Implikowanie, że gdybym miał czas i możliwość to bym sobie nie postawił samemu
<`Dreadlish> a.
<`Dreadlish> to ja cicho
<`Dreadlish> 1
<m477> i?
<dweller> 3rd
<EsmD> 4th
<dweller> pierwsze trzy sie licza
<szymon_g> witam
<m477> turn up the silence I can't hear it
#ubuntu-pl 2011-11-23
<Drathir> kto wolał?
<Drathir> ror rachunek oszczędnościowo rozliczeniowy? Czy coś koło tego?
<m477> tak
<Drathir> ath9k chyba w skład wireless-tools chyba wchodzą ?
<m477> ;o?
<Drathir> chwilka wuja zapytam jeszcze...
<m477> Drathir: lepiej polej coś
<Drathir> jednak troszkę inaczej... http://linuxwireless.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/
<Drathir> m477: herbatka może być?
<m477> tak srednio ;/
<Drathir> m477: nic % nie posiadam niestety...
<m477> ;o
<inzaghi89> widzieliście nowe logo google?
<m477> inzaghi89: :O
<inzaghi89> fajne, nie? :D
<m477> nie kminie
<m477> i na kij to
<inzaghi89> Stanisław Lem
<inzaghi89> po przejściu całego pokazuje wyniki z nim
<inzaghi89> jakby nie patrzeć też nie kminie dlaczego
<inzaghi89> ok, wiem
<inzaghi89> > 23 listopada 2011, z okazji 60 rocznicy wydania Astronautów, pierwszej powieści Lema, wyszukiwarka Google przygotowała specjalnego doodle (czyli logo Google) z animacją i mini-grą opartą na motywach z Cyberiady[150].
<m477> i co to ma na celu?
<m477> dokształcenie ludzi? :d
<inzaghi89> ciężko wyczuć
<m477> napisz listo do googla ;o
<inzaghi89> nie napisze
<inzaghi89> bo mi się podoba ;p
<m477> nie moze byc
<m477> ;o
<m477> Thorbjorn: ;o
<m477> Thorbjorn: Jodła, Jodła, odbiór
<Szatan> m477: WAKE UAP!
<Szatan> *UP!
<m477> ?
<m477> Szatan: przeciez nie spie
<sysek> :o
<m477> sysek: o/
<matti_> m477: a trzeżwy chociaż?
<m477> nom
<m477> jak zawsze :-)
<matti_> czyli nie:)
<m477> ;/
<matti_> jabym był twoją wątrąbą to bym już się poddał
<m477> walkowerem?
<matti_> zdecydowanie nie ma z Tobą szans
<m477> ;o
<matti_> a co dziś sączysz?
<m477> jeszcze nic ;o ;/ :)
<matti_> m477: czemu tyle pijesz?
<m477> bez przesady ;o
<matti_> tylko tyle ile ważysz jak sikorka (Kabaret Tey)
<sysek> spoko
<sysek> dostalem wczoraj 330 zl
<sysek> na konto i nie wiem od kogo i w jakiej sprawie
<matti_> strach pobierać ;)
<sysek> seryjnie
<sysek> nie wiem czy moge to wydac
<sysek> czy nie
<m477> ;o
<m477> przepij
<matti_> sprawdź ten przelew w banku
<sysek> haha
<sysek> juz wiem skad
<sysek> z mojej poprzedniej pracy
<sysek> ale chyba wyslali zle
<sysek> MUIAHAHAHAH
<m477> ;o
<matti_> sysek: za mało :)
<m477> nóż na gardle
<sysek> a czort
<m477> to co ty w tesco zamiatałeś , że 'aż' 330zl?
<sysek> nie, to akurat byla praca dorywczna
<sysek> i pracowalem jakies 5 dni, bo koles mnie wyrzucil za chec do pracy
<matti_> za chęć??
<m477> za trzeźwy byłeś
<sysek> no za chec ;)
<matti_> jak to za chęć
<matti_> sysek: ściemniasz
<sysek> nie no serio
<sysek> za chec do pracy mnie wywalil
<matti_> wyszło że reszta to śmierdzące lenie ?
<sysek> ano ;)
<matti_> dostosuj się lub giń ;)
<sysek> bez sensu
<sysek> no ale teraz
<sysek> akurat ta praca co mam, to mi odpowiada :D
<m477> ile zarabiasz?
<matti_> tester wódki?
<sysek> 1700 brutto
<m477> ;o
<m477> tyle to ja moge w 2 tyg przepic
<sysek> tylko bys pil
<m477> ano :)
<matti_> m477: nie ma się czym chwalić zależy co się pije
<m477> jabole
<matti_> oryginalnego szampana czy tanie wina
<matti_> nie śpimy
<m477> pijemy
<m477> nudy
<m477> browary sie kończą ;o
<sysek> okej
<sysek> moge stierdzic, ze jednak opensuse ssie, albo to po prostu firfox i flash
<m477> wai ;o
<m477> sysuś na rany chrystusa co Ty pitolisz ;o
<m477> nie spimy ;/
<m477> Profesorowie, głównie specjaliści w dziedzinie mechaniki, chcieliby zbadać, dlaczego rządowy tupolew rozpadł się na tysiące drobnych części w konfrontacji z niewielkim drzewem. Według niektórych - to wbrew prawom fizyki.
<m477> :D
<shpaq> mornin'
<Thorbjorn> m477: Jodła 11, Jodła 11!
<matti_> ja graf ja graf brzoza słyszysz mne odbiór :P
<Thorbjorn> brzozy są mainstremowe, TYLKO JODŁA!
<TheNumb> matti_: chyba grab ;p
<Wilczek> Mornin' czołgiści :D
<TheNumb> Pucować lufy!
<TheNumb> <:
<Thorbjorn> TheNumb: może lepiej jemu nie każ nic nikomu pucować
<Thorbjorn> on już pucuje ;D
<Wilczek> Thorbjorn: Ha ha ha ;P
<Thorbjorn> wrrr... jak  w fetorze te głupie gnome3 zainstalowac?
<Wilczek> xD
<Wilczek> W fetorze? Przewietrz pokój :P
<Wilczek> A później sudo yum install gnome-shell
<Wilczek> Poza tym przecież w Fedorze GNOME3 jest domyślnie
<TheNumb> Wilczek: zależy w której
<TheNumb> ;-)
<Thorbjorn> Wilczek: to mi ściąneło gnome-shell  nie gnome
<Drathir> m477: jak dla mnie to i tak dziwne, że taki samolot biorąc pod uwagę, że to ziemia i drzewa a nie beton miał i tuż przed lądowaniem, aż takie obrażenia. Przecież dla takiej masy drzewka jak zapałki powinny się łamać to nie jakiś malutki samolocik... zaraz zapewne będzie teoria, że jodła go zestrzeliła... Hrhr
<matti_> TheNumb: głuchy jestem niekoniecznie dobrze słyszałem zawsze myślałem że to graf
<|B|enedyktXVI> \oO/ ave!
<TheNumb> Szatan: ave?
<Thorbjorn> dziwne te gnome 3
<Thorbjorn> nie ma traya...
<m477> Thorbjorn: tu modrzef
<m477> Drathir: 9;36 słychać strzały
<Thorbjorn> m477: z jakiego  DE korzystasz?
<m477> de?
<Thorbjorn> środowiska graficznego
<m477> de-srodowisko graficzne?
<m477> niezly skrot
<Thorbjorn> desktop entercośtam
<m477> environment ;o
<m477> FLÓKZBOKS
<Thorbjorn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment
<Thorbjorn> e to lypa, pypa
<m477> wai
<m477> mam tez gnoma :]
<Thorbjorn> 3?
<m477> dfa
<Thorbjorn> e to lypa, pypa
<Thorbjorn> ide na fajeczke ;p
<m477> ja tabake se wciagne
<Thorbjorn> a ja nie ide n fajeczke ;p
<Thorbjorn> nie mam fajeczej, a matki w domu nie ma ;/
<m477> ;/
<m477> ladies and gentleman I have a special announcement
<Thorbjorn> ;>
<TheNumb> m477: wat?
<m477> due to unforeseen circumstances ...
<matti_> m477: zapraszasz nas na picie ;)
<m477> taaa
<matti_> alkohol we własnym zakresie
<m477> nie uniose tyle
<m477> zawsze jak ide na impreze musze brac plecak i torbe
<tajwanuser> zna sie ktos na CSS dobrze?
<TheNumb> SASS
<m477> pokaze wam zaraz co to dobry rap
<Thorbjorn> m477: Lech Roch Pawlak?
<m477> Thorbjorn: posypałem ściepke najlepszego szuwaksu
<matti_> Thorbjorn: król polskiego rapa?
<m477> matti_: mało powiedzane
<m477> okurde ale ściek
<matti_> a morze kula daje fula?
<matti_> *może oczywiście
<m477> ;o
<psesq> oops
<matti_> wpadłem jak gimnazjalista ;)
<m477> :O
<psesq> co ty się tak Dziwis
<m477> co się robie?
<psesq> właśnie to
<matti_> bo dziwką zostaniesz
<Thorbjorn> i będziesz się dziwkował po Ragnarok świaniaku jeden ;p
<Thorbjorn> matti_: dawaj tego rapa, a nie pierdol
<Thorbjorn> a! to Jodła-m477 miał rapa zapodać
<|B|enedyktXVI> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=runQo_hRRrs
<|B|enedyktXVI> rap
<julek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAgNEWcONFI
<Oblawa> cześć
<|B|enedyktXVI> \Oo/
<Oblawa> ktoś ogarnia dlaczego putty nie obsługuje mi ramek tylko jakieś dziwne znaczki?
<Thorbjorn> |B|enedyktXVI: to jest badziewne, ale Zivot Je Boj ajne, fajne
<Thorbjorn> Oblawa: nie używaj putty
<Thorbjorn> |B|enedyktXVI: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEliADc3nTA
<Oblawa> Thorbjorn: a czego używać?
<Thorbjorn> ssh
<Thorbjorn> iterminala
<Oblawa> uh, ale tego potrzebuję na windowsie
<Oblawa> :<
<Thorbjorn> a jak masz Windowsa cierp niewierna szelmo!
<Oblawa> :D
<Thorbjorn> Wilczek: bierz go! Jest Twój
<Oblawa> no ale chcę mieć moc na windowsie ;>
<Thorbjorn> na windowsie nie ma mocy
<Thorbjorn> to tak jakbyś miał tabletke viagry a nie miał członka
<|B|enedyktXVI> Thorbjorn przecie to to samo aka rytmus na froncie tylk oczy na serio czy dla zbity to juz bez roznicy
<Oblawa> jest jeśli masz drugi komputer do którego podłączona jest wieża
<Oblawa> ;>
<Thorbjorn> nie mam mocy
<|B|enedyktXVI> wieze kontrolne maja specjalistyczne maszyny o oprogramowanie pewnie
<Thorbjorn> Oblawa: jaka wieża?
<Oblawa> mniejsza, wszystko działa tylko putty wyświetla brzydkie znaczki zamiast ramki :<
<Thorbjorn> to nie dobrze
<Thorbjorn> masz błąd na dysku
<Thorbjorn> windows się zwie
<Oblawa> dobra dobra
<Oblawa> takie tam gadanie
<Thorbjorn> nom
<Thorbjorn> ew mogę powiedzieć, że masz złe kodowanie w putty ustawione
<Oblawa> mam dobre, utf8
<Oblawa> powinno być wszystko ok
<Oblawa> :|
<Thorbjorn> tu wyłącz ptty
<Thorbjorn> putty
<Thorbjorn> zamknij windowsa
<Thorbjorn> zainstaluj linuksa
<Oblawa> :|
<Thorbjorn> użyj ssh
<Oblawa> ale wiesz gdzie takie rady można sobie włożyć ;>
<Thorbjorn> a nie wiem
<Oblawa> to niech będzie naszą słodką tajemnicą. powiem ci na query
<Thorbjorn> Odejdź!
<Thorbjorn> Zgiń przepadnij
<Oblawa> :3
<Oblawa> dlaczego?
<Thorbjorn> zbeszcześciłeś moje query windowsem!
<Thorbjorn> O Wielki Tuksie! Wybacz tę zniewagę i nie zsyłaj Kernel anic!
<Oblawa> defacto to debianem
<Thorbjorn> Panic*
<Thorbjorn> Ty mnie nie oszukasz!
<Thorbjorn> Ja wiem, że Ty masz Windowsa!
<Oblawa> pomiędzy windowsem a twoim linuxem jest jeszcze mój debian ;>
<Thorbjorn> który jest skażony windowsem
<Oblawa> aj tam
<Oblawa> mocp
<Oblawa> aj nie ta klawiatura :/
<psesq> kiedys nie te okienko, teraz nie ta klawiatura.
<psesq> co to sie porobilo
<feniks> helo
<feniks> Drathir jestes?
<matti_> Thorbjorn: masz kulę ;) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdCnQNuojUw
<Thorbjorn> kule znam
<matti_> to pokaż mi czego nie znasz
<Thorbjorn> a jak niby mam Ci pokazać
<Thorbjorn> skoro nie znam tego czeg nie znam?
<szymon_g> witam
<feniks> przepraszam, jak sprawdzić jaka mam kartę graficzna?
<feniks> w terminalu oczywiscie
<Thorbjorn> o to długo na tę odpowiedź poczekał...
<Thorbjorn>  nie to inny  typ
<matti_> ble źle wróć
<matti_> pokaż mi czego nie znam
<feniks> ?
<matti_> ech szybciej piszę niż myślę ;)
<Thorbjorn> gracjana roztockiego znasz?
<Thorbjorn> ?
<matti_> znam nie cierpię
<feniks> hello
<feniks> ktos mi napisze komende?
<matti_> http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/sprawdzenie-modelu-i-sterownika-karty-graficznej/
<matti_> masz
<matti_> hello gogiel nie boli
<feniks> dzieki
<feniks> nie wszystko na raz
<Thorbjorn> matti_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgfIXfcMj90
<TheNumb> feniks: jakom komendeu?
<TheNumb> feniks: .?
<TheNumb> feniks: jakom komendeu?
<TheNumb> feniks: czekaj bo mama muwi rze jest jurz obiad
<TheNumb> feniks: napirze jak wruce ok.?
<feniks> idz idz jesc!
<feniks> mama czeka
<feniks> juz mam
<jacekowski> a wy dzieci nie w szkole
<feniks> szlag mnie trafia
<TheNumb> feniks: a jakom komendeu?
<feniks> zeby sprawdzic model karty graficznej
<TheNumb> feniks: nie pszeklinaj
<feniks> to nie przeklenstwo
<TheNumb> mama muwi rze tak nie ładnie
<TheNumb> Dobra, kurwa. I tak nie wychodzi mi trollowanie ;c
<matti_> dobre
<matti_> słabom
<matti_> Ci
<matti_> wychodz
<feniks> pnie nawidze duzych korporacji!!!!!!!!!
<TheNumb> feniks: lspci, right? :P
<feniks> fuck  HP!!!!
<TheNumb> feniks: jasne, sam sobie zaprojektuj i zbuduj laptopa ;]
<feniks> pracowalem W Dell i IBM w Iralndii i nie narzekam na obsluge tech tych firm ale jak mam HP zapytac o cos to mnie ...!!!
<matti_> ech
<jacekowski> pier**** koles
<szymon_g> kto?
<TheNumb> kto?
<jacekowski> dell i obsluga techniczna
<TheNumb> aaaa...
<AaaA> co
<feniks> Dell? Nie mam zlego zdania o nich
<feniks> wez sie zapytaj na stronie HP o pomoc tech gdy masz linuxa!
<feniks> dostaniesz ...
<AaaA> z HPUX pomogą
<TheNumb> <:
<feniks> co?
<matti_> Thorbjorn: jeszcze masz coś na zbyciu z linków?
<Thorbjorn> matti_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jx8grbTbEF4&feature=related
<matti_> znam
<matti_> ale dobrze e mi przypomniałeś
<matti_> a jakiś dobry polski film bez kartonów
<matti_> a to?
<matti_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjXJrUOHwlo
<Drathir> feniks: jestem...
<Drathir> tak na przyszłość pisz na priv, bo później ciężko mi lecieć cały dzień, żeby zobaczyć kto wolał, a na priv odrazu widzę kto...
<feniks> o czesc Drathir
<jacekowski>  /last Drathir
<jacekowski> tak sie to robi
<jacekowski> i masz
<feniks> dobrze
<feniks> trudno jest zaktualizowac bios?
<Wilczek>  p
<jacekowski> nie rob tego jak nie trzeba
<jacekowski> a pod linuxem sie nie da
<`Dreadlish> e tam
<`Dreadlish> o ile prądu nie wypieprzysz przy tym to nic sie nie stanie
<BlessJah> `Dreadlish: albo zlej wersji nie wgrasz, albo w inny sposob nie wylozysz aktualizacji albo...
<matti_> Thorbjorn: jeszcze jakiś link?
<`Dreadlish> BlessJah: wersja zbytnio nie ma różnicy, gorzej jakby pomylił płyty ;d
<BlessJah> `Dreadlish: to mialem na mysli
<`Dreadlish> chociaż miałem swego czasu jakiegoś asusa, który łykał każdego biosa jakiego mu się dało
<`Dreadlish> bo jak coś padło to miał drugiego biosa
<m477> re
<matti_> masz zapasy?
<m477> Thorbjorn: jodła, tu sosna, świerk zgłoś się, czy mnie słyszysz brzoza?
<BlessJah> `Dreadlish: miałem gigabyte z dwoma biosami
<m477> jezus maria :-(
<Drathir> m477: drzewko trzeba podlać traci zasięg...
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> wybiło mnie?
<Szatan> nie, oberwałeś po nerkach
<Szatan> 17:13 -!- BlessJah [blessjah@unaffiliated/blessjah] has quit [Quit: Reconnecting]
<m477> kikuje automatycznie tych z niskim IQ
 * Szatan MOCP: Slayer - Bloodline (God Hates Us All)
<BlessJah> m477: to by znaczyło, że grasz na cheatach
<m477> ++
 * m477 Be without Fear by Behemoth
<psesq> Asmodeus!
 * Oblawa Moonlight Sonata by Beethoven
<Drathir> posiada może ktoś serwerek z svn, jdk i ant -em najnowszym oraz chwilke wolną?
<matti_> morning
<GriGi> raczej night ;)
<Wilczek> Szatan: ping
<Szatan> Wilczek: lost
<Wilczek> Szatan: Mogę na priv :)?
<ntat> Android jest oparty na Linuksie. Ma on jakiś terminal czy konsolę?
<Tyczek> Mo.
<Tyczek> Ale trzeba mieć roota i pobrać z marketu, bądź apk zainstalować, o ile w romie nie było.
<Wilczek> ntat: Ma, a to oparcie na Linuksie polega na odpaleniu wirtualnej maszyny Javy pod Linuksem zainstalowanym na telefonie :D
<TheNumb> Wilczek: nie
<Oblawa> cześć Wilczek
<Oblawa> :>
<TheNumb> Wilczek: z linuksa to on ma tylko kernel.
<TheNumb> A ta maszyna jacy to dalvik
<TheNumb> *javy
<TheNumb> I to też nie do końca java ;p
<TheNumb> |B|enedyktXVI: ave!
<Wilczek> TheNumb: Jo wiem to :F
<Szatan> |B|enedyktXVI: AVE JA!
 * Wilczek rzuca się na Obławę
<Wilczek> (Thorbjorn rano kazał :D)
<TheNumb> Wilczek: z jakimi zamiarami? <:
<TheNumb> Wilczek: chyba nie chcesz pożreć :<
<Wilczek> TheNumb: No nie
<TheNumb> Wilczek: tulaski rozdajesz? :P
<Wilczek> Wytulam i tyle :D
<TheNumb> Wilczek: obsikaj jeszcze
<Wilczek> TheNumb: Nie, mam tylko balkoniki, płatne tyle co łaska
<TheNumb> Balkoniki?
<TheNumb> Aaaa
<TheNumb> :P
<TheNumb> Taki balkonik do chodzenia? :D
<Wilczek> Yup :D
<Wilczek> "Tulaski rozdajesz?" :P
<TheNumb> No lol ;d
<TheNumb> Nie załapałem
<TheNumb> :<
<TheNumb> Zmęczony jestem
<Wilczek> :)
<Wilczek> Trojanin: Pingu ping
<TheNumb> Wilczek: smyru, smyru
<TheNumb> O kutwa, znalazłem dabstepa co mi się podoba ;
<TheNumb> ;x
<Wilczek> :P
<TheNumb> Wstyd ;(
<TheNumb> A jednak nie, tylko jeden motyw w nim mi się podoba :D
<TheNumb> Dobra, Koldplej - Paradais
<TheNumb> DANZA KUDURO!
<Wilczek> Ñ 
<Wilczek> Ò¦
<Wilczek> :D
<TheNumb> €
<TheNumb> http://grooveshark.com/s/Separate+Ways+Worlds+Apart+/bfc6c?src=5
<m477> od wczoraj nie spalem :<
<Szatan> Wizard: czarodzieju żyjecie?
<TheNumb> Szatan: jesteś czartem i nie wiesz?
<TheNumb> Szatan: to dupa z cibie czart
<TheNumb> ;]
<Szatan> TheNumb: schował się za tą strefą gdzie mój wzrok nie sięga
<TheNumb> Szatan: czyli?
<Szatan> TheNumb: polazł do Jezusa Raptora
<Szatan> tam nie mam wstępu
<TheNumb> :<
 * lisu zaśmiecił już debiana
<lisu> re
<`Dreadlish> normalka
<lisu> `Dreadlish: no bez przesady, 3 miesiace i dopiero teraz zasmiecony, windows po 2 tygodniach zapchany byłby
<lisu> musze powywalać 100 usług serwerowych i moze beje
<`Dreadlish> e tam
<`Dreadlish> w debianie starczy że instalujesz xorga i jakieś de to dostajesz miliard usług
<TheNumb> `Dreadlish: i tak lepiej niż w ubuntu
<TheNumb> Instalujesz coś z gtk i dostajesz gnome, libreoffice :D
<lisu> `Dreadlish: bajki opowiadasz, za duuuuzo usług pomieszałem, kilka baz danych
<`Dreadlish> TheNumb: tak
<TheNumb> `Dreadlish: PROFIT
<lisu> połowę backtracka
<lisu> stanowczo za duzo ;/
<`Dreadlish> lisu: ale powiedz NA HOOY mi exim4 na workowej stacji?
<`Dreadlish> powiedz mi PO HOOY mi consolekit, skoro go nie używam?
<lisu> `Dreadlish: otóż to!
<lisu> `Dreadlish: use mint 11 lxde :)
<TheNumb> Po hooy mi sendmail?
<TheNumb> Po hooy mi Xorg?
<lisu> ostatnio w robocie go testuje, normalnie burza nie system, ladnie go zrobili
<TheNumb> lisu: serio?
<`Dreadlish> starczy mi
<TheNumb> lisu: tak myślę co wrzucić na "serwer"
<`Dreadlish> tu uwaga
<`Dreadlish> wizard
<`Dreadlish> *trrrrrrr*
<`Dreadlish> ARCH
<`Dreadlish> ;d
<lisu> TheNumb: no z tym xorgiem przesadziłeś... jak mozna bez xów gołe baby oglądać?
<TheNumb> `Dreadlish: ;D
<TheNumb> lisu: directfb!
<`Dreadlish> no
<`Dreadlish> albo caca
<BlessJah> lisu: asciiporn.com
<lisu> BlessJah: o0 aż chyba sobie wejde, no niemozliwe
<TheNumb> Tak sobie myślę, jak ja znajdę sterowniki do mojego geforce 2 :D
<lisu> gf 2 mx 400 ?
<TheNumb> lisu: zaraz sprawdzę
<TheNumb> lisu: bo nie pamiętam
<lisu> no bo właśnie mam coś takiego pod ręką
<TheNumb> lisu: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11DDR [GeForce2 MX200] (rev b2)
<TheNumb> To jednak nie 400
<TheNumb> :P
<TheNumb> Lol, ale krótkie to lspci :D
<julek> TheNumb: 71.xx
<TheNumb> julek: no wiem, tylko znajdź to w archu
<lisu> TheNumb: też miałem ostatnio w ręce mx200, ale wybrałem jednak mx 400... duża różnica?
<TheNumb> Już nie ma ;/
<TheNumb> lisu: nie wiem
<lisu> jedynie co zauważyłem po zmianie z pci, to ze 250W zasilacz nie wydala hehe
<TheNumb> Ok, pacan się aktualizuje
<julek> TheNumb: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<TheNumb> julek: nie chcę sobie zesrać systemu.
<TheNumb> :<
<TheNumb> Wolę z paczek.
<TheNumb> Najwyżej polecę nouveau
<julek> TheNumb: hmm... wlasciwie to chyba mam taka archowa paczke;)
<TheNumb> O ile będzie działało.
<julek> gdzies na jakims starym komputerze na strychu, mialem tam archa;)
<julek> ale nie chce mi sie tego odpalac:P
<TheNumb> julek: e tam, nie ma modułów pod kernel 3.1
<TheNumb> Hmm
<TheNumb> Trzeba jakieś vnc wrzucić.
<qermit> `pin
<qermit> `ping
<qermit> Przekliniak: ping
<TheNumb> Przekliniak bura suka poszedł sobie
<TheNumb> A, jest ;d
<qermit> Przekliniak: ping
<TheNumb> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<TheNumb> ,ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Wilczek> `ping
<TheNumb> ,ping
<TheNumb> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<BlessJah> qermit: we dwoch naraz sie nie miescicie czy jak?
<TheNumb> No lol
<TheNumb> ;d
<Wilczek> Przekliniak: Dlaczego mnie ranisz?! :<
<TheNumb> Ja się muszę doprosić ipv6 w moim hostingu.
<TheNumb> ChanServ: mi też daj +v
<qermit> troszke poszalałem na routerze
<qermit> :/
<TheNumb> Hmm...
<TheNumb> Tak myślę jak ładnie zrobić sobie vnc na tym "serwerze" :<
<`Dreadlish> a po co ci vnc?
<`Dreadlish> ssh nie starczy?
<`Dreadlish> :D
<TheNumb> `Dreadlish: nieee
<TheNumb> `Dreadlish: nudzi mi się, chcę pokombinować.
<`Dreadlish> to co ty tam chcesz ruszać?
<TheNumb> `Dreadlish: nie wiem jeszcze
<TheNumb> taka zabawka.
<Drathir> qermit: co zrobiłeś?
<qermit> wywaliłem wszystkie routingi
<TheNumb> A, dosram sobie lxde :D
<Drathir> qermit: oj... backupa nie masz czasem jakiegoś?
<qermit> mam, gdybym nie miał to by mnie tu nie było
<Drathir> qermit: a tak z ciekawości jaki sprzęt?
<BlessJah> Drathir: smartfon pod andkiem
<qermit> pentium133
<TheNumb> qermit: rili?
<TheNumb> Ile to ma bogomipsów? :D
<BlessJah> 266?
<Drathir> BlessJah: u mnie telefony z androidem dopiero na drugim miejscu są...
<BlessJah> Drathir: zaraz po...?
<Drathir> BlessJah: BB
<Wilczek> BB?
<Drathir> Wilczek: blackberry
<BlessJah> czarna... czarne... jakis owoc
<Wilczek> Czarna wiśnia chyba :f
<BlessJah> TheNumb: wiesz ze bogomips mowi o tym, jak szybko procesor nic nie robi?
<Drathir> jeżynka
<BlessJah> Drathir: ostatnio ogarnialismy owoce z *berry, teraz juz nie wiem co jest co
<TheNumb> BlessJah: wiem :D
<Drathir> BlessJah: fakt trochę tego jest...
<lisu> bawił się ktoś bacula - server?
<lisu> zdaje to egzamin, czy kolejny niewypał?
<BlessJah> lisu: ja mam zainstalowane, to sie liczy?
<lisu> BlessJah: też mam zainstalowane
<lisu> BlessJah: chodzi mi o to, jak to współgra z końcówkami windowsów
<TheNumb> Lol, bangla lxde ładnie przez to vnc :D
<lisu> TheNumb: mint?
<TheNumb> lisu: arch
<TheNumb> ;p
<lisu> ;p
 * lisu poszeł się podpiąć do prądu... czyli lutować prostownik
<Szatan> lisu: przesztrzegasz przepisów BHP?
<lisu> Szatan: oczywiście, siedzę gołą dupą na mokrej podłodze, a w ręku trzymam kabel podłączony do gniazdka 230, który to będę przylutowywał transformatorówką do odbiornika, 2 koncówkę trzymam w zębach, bowiem 3 ręki już nie mam.
<Szatan> lisu: a jakaś dziewczyna obsługuje?
<lisu> Szatan: explain... nie wiem co masz na mysli?
<Szatan> lisu: no trzyma ładna dziewczyna pod danym punkcie kabelki :D
<Drathir> lisu: jeszcze ręką się uziem do kaloryfera lepszy efekt hrhr
<TheNumb> Ehehe
<TheNumb> Chyba mi wystarczy ssh -X zamiast vnc
<TheNumb> ;]
<BlessJah> TheNumb: jeszcze jak w locie skompresujesz
<TheNumb> BlessJah: e tam, w domu stoi ten "serwer".
<TheNumb> Po kablu to szybko leci.
<lisu> Drathir: nie ręką, nogą... lewą, bo w prawej to lutownice trzymać będę
<lisu> kurde, jest tu jakiś elektronik?
<BlessJah> lisu: a czego ci trzeba
<BlessJah> rozgrzewaj lutowane elementy, nie sam lut
<BlessJah> trwalsze polaczenia beda
<lisu> BlessJah: ty ojca dzieci nie ucz robic ;)
<BlessJah> taki tescik
<BlessJah> ale w takim razie po cholere ci elektronik?
<lisu> tylko chciałem skonsultnąć pewną rzcz
<lisu> chodzi o wyższe harmoniczne z zasilania
<BlessJah> czyżbym słyszał strojenie gitary?
<BlessJah> hehe
<lisu> nope
<BlessJah> lisu: wiem lepiej co slysze
<TheNumb> BlessJah: omamy słuchowe
<TheNumb> nn52: o, przyszła
<nn52> TheNumb, a co ?? o mnie mowa ?:D
<TheNumb> nn52: nie :P
<nn52> TheNumb, zmieniłam gnome3 clasik na nornala..
<nn52> ale super jest gnome3
<nn52> bardzo dopracowane teraz
<nn52> ino sie nie moge przyzwyczaić że krzyżyk jest po prawej stronie
<BlessJah> nn52: mozesz to zmeienic
<TheNumb> nn52: ja mam dalej po lewej stronie
<TheNumb> No i będę miał :P
<nn52> BlessJah, jak? :D bo "X" po prawej mnie irytuje :P
<TheNumb> http://cl.ly/0x1s1U3P2c0o1A1q1G0m
<BlessJah> nie wiem
<BlessJah> google wie
<nn52> yhy :D
<nn52> może jakięś ubublogi
<BlessJah> choc moze w gnome3 zablokowali, wszystko poblokowali
<nn52> Dobra... dziś środa... ide po trollować i po propagować linuksa na jakiś ircach :P
<nn52> znaczy "Czatach" jak to Windowsiarze nazywają
<TheNumb> CZAD
<nn52> ee ludki wlaśnie , wiecie może co może być spowodowane " WIndows z Ruterem łączy się od razu" a "Ubuntu jak mu się zachce (tj, wybija hasło , mimo że dobre, połący się może za godzine... może dwie pomyślnie"
<TheNumb> nn52: sterowniki
<TheNumb> nn52: nic dziwnego.
<nn52> TheNumb, yhym, tyleko że ja mam "Edimax'a" na USB  i działa jak żyleta, a kolega ma tego samego Edimax'a , tylko jako karta WiFi
<nn52> i nie działa jak żyleta
<TheNumb> nn52: też mam edimaxa
<TheNumb> <:
<nn52> na windows XP niema żadnych sterowników zainstalowanych
<BlessJah> ile moze trwac strojenie gitary???
<nn52> do WiFi
<TheNumb> nn52: numerek?
<nn52> tylko aktywowana rećznie usłoga " Windows Zero Wirless"
<TheNumb> BlessJah: zależy jak zaawansowany gitarzysta
<TheNumb> BlessJah: no i czy ma stroik
<TheNumb> ;p
<nn52> EW-77IIUSn
<BlessJah> TheNumb: wersja umiarkowanie optymistyczna, ze stroikiem
<Drathir> nn52: witam...
<TheNumb> BlessJah: no tak z 10 minut żeby było dokładnie
<TheNumb> Przynajmniej mi tyle zajmowało
<TheNumb> Jak długo nie grasz to nieźle potrafi sie rozstroić pudło
<TheNumb> ...
<nn52> DraKhu, o.!
<nn52> aaaw!
<nn52> Drathir, o.
<TheNumb> nn52: mam edimaxa ale na ralinku
<TheNumb> nn52: i powiem Ci, że wszędzie śmiga (:
<Drathir> nn52: ubutweak zmienisz na lewą
<nn52> TheNumb, tak samo :)
<BlessJah> TheNumb: ale 10 min z rozstrojonego, przy umiarkowanych zdolnosciach?
<TheNumb> nn52: ale ja mam rt73
<nn52> Raling
<TheNumb> BlessJah: no
<BlessJah> bo ja od 10 min slysze jedna nute :>
<TheNumb> lol
<TheNumb> BlessJah: to pewnie nie ma stroika, tylko ze słuchu leci
<TheNumb> :D
<BlessJah> teraz druga struna idzie
<BlessJah> TheNumb: ma stroik
<nn52> jak zmienić te "sterowniki" ?? :D
<TheNumb> nn52: są w kernelu
<nn52> do modprobe dodać czy co?? xD
<TheNumb> nn52: na bank rt73?
<nn52> a tego to już nie wiem co on ma , ja mam "Ralink" w terminalu ,a karta to Edzio :D
<Drathir> nn52: niektóre routery się gryza z niektórymi kartami wifi... Ale jeśli pod winzgrozą chodzi...
<TheNumb> nn52: lspci
<TheNumb> *hint*
<nn52> TheNumb, wiem wiem , ale co on ma to nie wiem ^^ , i co chodzi że niemam jego PC , tylko sie pytam :P , to potem jakoś mu to zmienie :P
<Drathir> BlessJah: jak ktoś ma ucho chwilke...
<TheNumb> Aaaa...
<TheNumb> nn52: to nie wiadomo jaki ralink
<nn52> chociąz ciekawe, bo na pudełku ma napisane " Windows XP / Vista /7 / Linux"
<TheNumb> Drathir: pewnie jakiś początkujący
<TheNumb> Drathir: albo w chuja leci i będzie do 22 brzdąkał :D
<BlessJah> zarwalem ostatnich 5 nocy
<BlessJah> dzisiaj mialem sie wyspac
<Drathir> TheNumb: hrhr jak stroik elektroniczny to podobno też minuty wystarcza...
<qermit> no, prawie skończyłem moją pajęczynę do OpenVPN
<BlessJah> Drathir: komputer
<nn52> oo o/ qermit  :P
<TheNumb> Drathir: no, ale tak dokładnie to nie zawsze ;p
<Drathir> ze słuchu podobno też szybko jak sąsiednie będą się odzywać to nie tak źle jeszcze...
<BlessJah> nn52: już się nie żrecie?
<nn52> BlessJah, ja zawsze miła :P
<TheNumb> nn52: pepičku
<Drathir> a nie holko ?
<Drathir> e tam ja się nie znam... Jedynie ze słuchu co nieco
<BlessJah> nn52: nadal się szwendasz? zamierzasz sie osiedlic?
<nn52> BlessJah, bo ja szwędaczek :D
 * TheNumb znikł
<Drathir> ja na ath9k nie narzekam ale najnowsze są lepsze niż te domyślne... silniejszy i stabilny sygnał...
<AaaA> TheNumb: czesto mnie wolasz...
<sysek> zief
<Oblawa> co tam misie
<sysek> nic
<sysek> mialem zapamietac album i nazwe zespolu
<sysek> i teraz nie moge znalezc :/
<Drathir> jak to było z wodnikiem coś polskie... Sporo lat napewno ma...
<Szatan> Leningrad?
<Drathir> era, rok czy jakoś tak odnośnie zapamiętywania zespołów...
<sysek> Szatan: nie, Leningrad znam
<Oblawa> Drathir: może coś wodeckiego?
<Oblawa> ;>
<lisu> chałupy
<Oblawa> :3
<`Dreadlish> wiem po co jest install-cd ubuntu
<`Dreadlish> żeby zmarnować 1,5h próbując wrzucić go na pendriva
<`Dreadlish> potem i tak ściągnąć mini.iso i mieć wywalone
<Oblawa> były takie miniaturowe komputery coś jak dwie karty kredytowe
<Oblawa> ktoś pamięta coś?
<`Dreadlish> jest takie coś co się nazywa raspberry pi
<`Dreadlish> i to jest wymiarów karty kredytowej
<`Dreadlish> były pico-itxy
<`Dreadlish> które są drogie jak cholera
<Oblawa> i fajne to to?
<`Dreadlish> nie
<Drathir> Oblawa: wydaje mi się że Era Wodnika, ale nie jestem pewien...
<Oblawa> dlaczego?
<Thorbjorn> m477: baobab, baobab, jodła! Odbiór!
<Oblawa> `Dreadlish: co nie tak jest z tym sprzętem?
<`Dreadlish> hmm
<`Dreadlish> jest drogi
<`Dreadlish> i niewydajny
<Oblawa> ~80 zł
<`Dreadlish> tak tak
<`Dreadlish> proof
<Oblawa> ?
<Oblawa> nie rozumiem
<Oblawa> wkładasz pendrive i shell fantastyczny :>
<Oblawa> ?
<Oblawa> wilku ty mi powiedz co jest nie tak z raspberry pi
<sysek> hm
<Wilku> Oblawa: mi się podoba
<sysek> jak dziala stream?
<sysek> chyba zapisuje jakies rzeczy na dysku czy cos
<Oblawa> żeby jeszcze w polsce był
<Oblawa> i nie trzeba było sprowadzac
<bikstopa> HoHi ;'d
<Cyr4x> znacie może jakiś fajny aplet menu, który zadziała z gnome 3 fallback mode, coś jak gnomenu?
<Drathir> m477: żyjesz tam?
<szymon_g> witam
<szymon_g> działa wam szukajka muzyki w ubuntu?
<DaZ> szukajka muzyki? :x
#ubuntu-pl 2011-11-24
<szymon_g> no, znaczy sie: 4ta zakladka w zwyklym "menu" czy jak to tam sie nazywa. ta z ikonka muzyki
 * szymon_g slucha sobie nową płytkę Artrosisu :)
<szymon_g> świetna swoją drogą
<firemark> szymon_g: ooo ;D
<firemark> szymon_g: myslalem ze zespol padl
<Oblawa> hej
<Oblawa> właśnie wykryłem że od 2 lat operator rypie mnie na internecie i prawdopodobnie pół osiedka
<Oblawa> osiedla
<Oblawa> co im zrobić można
<Oblawa> brb
<dweller> zmienić
<szymon_g> firemark, coz- przez kilka lat nic nie wydali. jesli podobal ci sie Fetish, to i Imago ci sie spodoba :)
<firemark> aż miło
<szymon_g> :) naprawde... ciekawa plytka. nawet ja sobie kupie chyba ;)
<szymon_g> dobra, mykam. trza wstac wczesnie dzisiaj. zegnam
<Drathir> Oblawa: rozwin myśl w jaki sposób oszukuje?
<Drathir> dalekko opóźnione pytanie, ale to się wytnie...
<Drathir> co do nadajników osobiście mam czasem wrażenie, że jak zaczynam korzystać z neta to ubijam nadajnik gsm, choć nie mam jak tego sprawdzić to i tak to nie jest możliwe... Po prostu dziwny zbieg okoliczności...
<SimonPHOENIX> hej
<SimonPHOENIX> wlaczam irssi na serwerze
<SimonPHOENIX> i wpisuje /set hostname i-moj-vhost.pl a on jest ten sam
<SimonPHOENIX> co robic?
<SimonPHOENIX> jest tu jeszcze ktos?
<DaZ> nein
<Drathir> jest...
<m477> cze :)
<Szatan> eh
<m477> ;/
<m477> ?
<Szatan> miałem być to ja
<m477> ano
<Szatan> satan@Leningrad_v2 ~ $ mplayer -dvd-device /mnt/isodrive/ -slang pl dvd://2
<Szatan> xD
<m477> nie ma to jak zaupka chinska przepijana browarem
<Szatan> ble
<m477> :<
<Szatan> >popijanie wszystkiego browarem
<Szatan> sry, ale niedługo rozwalisz układ trawienny
<m477> ano
<m477> zawsze szybko umierali tacy jak ja
<sysek> dzien dobry
<sysek> musze zmienic distro
<m477> witaj sysuś
<sysek> polecacie cos ciekawego oprocz ubuntu ?
<m477> kubuntu ;o?
<sysek> nie
<m477> jak Ci dzień mija? :)
<sysek> m477: jest 7 wiec dopiero zaczynam :P
<sysek> moze wroce do debiana po prostu
<sysek> bo nie wiem co jest z tym flashem w opensuse
<sysek> jak dziala jedna aplikacja flash, a potem wlaczy sie druga to freeze i koniec
<sysek> :/
<m477> 'p
<m477> ;o
<bikstopa> hohi
<sysek> i znow
<sysek> leci flash, poajwi sie drugi i pada
<sysek> super
<m477> tez tak mam ;o
<sysek> no jakos pod innymi distrami to normalnie dziala
<sysek> lece do lekarza
<m477> sysus na rany chrystusa nic ci nie jest? :O
<Thorbjorn> obstrukcję ma bolesną
<shpaq> mornin'
<yield> podobnie mam z tym flashem
<PoKrAk> witojcie
<PoKrAk> pytanie musze dobrać serwer maszyne do poczty potrzebuje 3 wersje wydajnościowe co mozecie polecić
<Thorbjorn> PoKrAk: mogę polecić
<Drathir> sysek: debian lub arch
<Drathir> dobry wszystkim...
<PoKrAk> i ......
<Thorbjorn> PoKrAk: też dobre rozwiązanie
<TheNumb> JODŁA
<matti_> Dąb
<nn52> Sosna
<matti_> o co chodzi z tą zabawą w nazwy drzew?
<TheNumb> Peniz
<jacekowski> matti_: nawet sie nie przyznawaj ze nie wiesz
<matti_> czemu
<jacekowski> bo to wstyd na caly kanal
<TheNumb> matti_: bo zlinczują
<matti_> e tam
<TheNumb> matti_: pisz tak dalej, to dostaniesz kopa od Przekliniaka
<matti_> dziś nie jestem w formie
<Drathir> m4niedługo będzie: @jodła - z najnowszych prasowych doniesień Jodlomania ogarnęła 90% populacji świata...
<Drathir> albo lepiej,  tak bardziej światowo
<TheNumb> Ale tutaj się trololowo i 4chanowo ostatnio ;p
<suitch> Przekliniak: :>
<Drathir> niedługo będzie: @jodlaPL - z najnowszych prasowych doniesień Jodlomania ogarnęła 90% populacji świata...
<Drathir> Przekliniak: jodla
<Drathir> przekliniak jeszcze się nie poddał jodlomanii... Ostro się trzyma...
 * suitch glaska Przekliniaka
<matti_> ja tam wolę sosnomanię
<Drathir> kto zna warte zachodu moduły oprócz intel hd audio które mogłyby działać z ati?
<Drathir> matti_: uważaj, bo jeszcze zwolennicy jodlomani dorwa Cię za głoszenie herezji...
<matti_> a jest tu taki?
<Drathir> matti_: a kto wie... Może jakiś bądź jacyś się ukrywają...
<matti_> cip cip taś taś jodłowcy
<m477> here
<m477> jodła tu sosna, szyszki spadly, zbieramy liście
<Drathir> m477: a tutaj ehelon , eszelon czy jak mu tam się zawiesił próbując rozgryźć ocb...
<konradb> hm, mam pytanie. mogę ubić pythona na ubuntu serwer który zuzywa 99% cpu?
<konradb> czy jest potrzebny ? :P
<Drathir> jodla go jodla...
<Drathir> jacekowski: co sądzisz o l3 naprawdę robi wielką różnice między prockami czy to tylko chwyt marketingowy?
<matti_> nie ma fanów jodeł na kanale
<m477> ale dzisaj sie nastukam
<Drathir> m477: jeden plus, że chociaż trochę się wyspałeś...
<m477> Drathir: jak to?
<Drathir> m477: usnac podczas picia napewno by Ci się nie podobało...
<m477> kultura nakazuje dopic to co sie znajduje na stole
<Drathir> m477: ale organizm jeśli jest długo bez snu potrafi awaryjnie sam odciąć prąd...
<m477> do czego ty zmierzasz? ;o
<m477> zreszta nie prawda
<Drathir> w sumie 2 dni to nie bardzo długo ale każdy organizm może reagować inaczej...
<m477> aha
<m477> jak to sie mawia tam skad pochodze, 'nie pie**** tylko polewaj'
<tajwanuser> dzisiaj darmowy transfer na chomikuj:P
<tajwanuser> chyba cos im sie spsulo
<EsmD> w jaki sposob?
<Thorbjorn> magiczny
<m477> chakery
<Thorbjorn> jodły
<m477> ano
<Thorbjorn> m477: robimy jodła-linux?
<m477> noo
<m477> mysalem ze juz nigdy nie spytasz
<Thorbjorn> na czym to opieramy?
<Thorbjorn> na minciaku DE może?
<Thorbjorn> też taki zielony
<tajwanuser> EsmD: ja mam tam konto premium
<tajwanuser> sciagam kolejny plik i dalej mam tyle samo transferu do wykorzystania
<EsmD> napewno nie ma wlaczonego darmowego transferu?
<tajwanuser> sec
<Thorbjorn> tajwanuser: a ten taki program chomikowy jest tylko na Świętowidowsa?
<tajwanuser> EsmD: dobra, nie wazne
<tajwanuser> ale czemu ktos wlaczyl darmowy transfer...
<tajwanuser> Thorbjorn: programu nie uzywam
<EsmD> tajwanuser: :DDD
<tajwanuser> z tymi chomikami byly wlasnie problemy
<EsmD> tajwanuser: po to zeby zebrac dostateczna ilosc punktow, zeby np. przedluzyc sobie subskrypcje CHomik Explorer czy Maniac
<tajwanuser> zeby np. pod geta podpiac
<tajwanuser> a ja specjalnie zrobilem przelew 9zl zeby probrac pliki
<tajwanuser> :D
<Thorbjorn> Co Ty tam piracisz?
<tajwanuser> psa
<tajwanuser> grafik mi wyslal szablon i w gimpie wylecial w kosmos
<EsmD> no i inni beda mieli punkty... jak sie ma chomik maniak czy cos w stym stylu to masz transfer 10gb co tydzien
<tajwanuser> EsmD: ja mam ten mniejszy z 3gb
<tajwanuser> korzystaliscie juz z gimpa 2.7?
<matti_> m477: nie śpij
<matti_> pij dalej
<m477> matti_: ;o
<matti_> no com
<matti_> piwko jest dobre
<Thorbjorn> ta
<Thorbjorn> o ile nie pijesz przed robota
<matti_> nie mów, że nie jest
<matti_> fakt
<m477> oj tam oj tam
<matti_> m477: co tam masz pod ręką?
<m477> przyrodzenie
<matti_> chyba w ręką
<matti_> *ręku
<matti_> a pytam o alkohol
<m477> aaaa
<m477> trzeba bylo tak odrazu
<matti_> więc?
<m477> dnd
<matti_> drin za drinem
<m477> browar, wóda remik gin
<matti_> mix?
<tajwanuser> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=share&v=SaDRUs8yu5I&gl=PL i jest teledysk
<tajwanuser> :)
<m477> nie kliklam
<m477> Drathir: nie spie bo zespalam macierze
<tajwanuser> to sie nie dowiesz co tam jest
<tajwanuser> Twoj wybor
<Wilczek> Trojanin: ping :>
<matti_> co to było w linku
<m477> tajwanuser: wielka strata ;o
<tajwanuser> ;)
<matti_> czy to w ogóle można nazwać muzyką?
<m477> nie
<tajwanuser> tak
<matti_> jak widzimy zdania są podzielone
<nn52> co tam?
<Thorbjorn> kluski
<matti_> daj trochę
<Thorbjorn> kup se złodzieju!
<Thorbjorn> Ja muszę ciężko pracować na te kluski!
<matti_> ej tylko bez złodziei ;)
<Thorbjorn> Kupiłem 12 klusek, mam 9.. ODDAWAJ MOJE KLUSKI!
<Thorbjorn> a nie sorry, ja je zjadłem.
<matti_> kłamczuch i wyzywacz ;)
<matti_> smacznego poza tym
<EsmD> a ja musze sie zadowolic zupka chinska :|
<matti_> a mi się jeść nie chce robić
<m477> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04XR-gQq45I&feature=related :-)
<Thorbjorn> jeszcze mam pierogi ruskie ;p
<Thorbjorn> chcecie biedne studenciaki? ;D
<matti_> sam mam
<matti_> ale jak zrobisz i doniesiesz to czemu nie :)
<matti_> tylko ciepłe :)
<Thorbjorn> matti_: skąd Ty jsteś?
<Thorbjorn> m477: ;-( smutno mi teraz
<matti_> LBN
<matti_> Thorbjorn: bez kluseczków?
<Thorbjorn> nie, nie
<m477> matti_: jaka dzielnica?
<matti_> ja tu tylko studiuję ;)
<m477> pf
<m477> na czym
<matti_> chyba śródmieście
<m477> pewnie umcs
<matti_> raczej nie cool
<m477> i co teologie studiujesz?
<matti_> nie mówię, że nie cool
<m477> a więc
<matti_> umcs
<m477> ~_~
<m477> 1 rok?
<matti_> nie
<matti_> dobra koniec wywiadu
<m477> ;o
<m477> moi koledzy czesto pija na murku ;o
<matti_> jeszcze się skończy że będę musiał Cię przenocować jak będziesz  czy coś
<matti_> ble
<matti_> murek się popsuł
<m477> psy?
<matti_> podsypali piachu i siedzisz 20 cm wyżej niż twoje buty
<m477> haha
<m477> to gdzie sie tam teraz pije?
<matti_> winyla nie ma
<matti_> hała
<m477> jakiego winyla
<matti_> dalej na murku
<m477> jak ostatnio tam bylem bylo ok
<m477> ~_~
<matti_> jak to się mówi
<tajwanuser> w gimpie 2.7 nie mozna zapisac png?
<m477> pewnie mozna
<matti_> bar tanc buda na miasteczku z meblami ogrodowymi
<matti_> można koło akademików
<m477> tez nie znam
<matti_> czynna do 5 rano ;)
<tajwanuser> lol, nie mozna w "save as"
<m477>  o fajnie
<tajwanuser> tylko trzeba w "export"
<tajwanuser> ;|
<matti_> ale trzeba uważać na kufle było bo wyszczerbione
<m477> mozna dac save as i dac plik.png explicite
<tajwanuser> m477: nie
<m477> ja tak robie ;o
<tajwanuser> bo masz starego
<m477> matti_: chala w lbn pic widze
<matti_> i miejscami to na wszystkim osadzała się para wodna
<m477> ;]
<matti_> ale miało to swój menelsko studencki klimat
<matti_> a teraz
<m477> ano
<matti_> w akademikach najlepiej
<matti_> a teraz podwyższyli poziom przestali puszczać disko
<m477> gdzie
<matti_> i masz stoliki niskie jak w lepszych klubach
<matti_> teraz to pauza
<m477> fu
<m477> raz tam bylem
<matti_> a to wiesz jak to wygląda
<m477> i w opium, ale bylem taki najebany ze nic nie pamietam
<matti_> a w arenie?//
<m477> chyba zamkneli na jakis czas arene
<matti_> no  na wakacje
<m477> tez nie bylem
<m477> ale slyszalem ze dobra zulernia
<matti_> dobra ale do 1
<matti_> czy 2
<PoKrAk> re
<matti_> ale z kibli nie radzę korzystać
<m477> my tam zawsze w plenerze siadalismy
<matti_> w zimie to trudne
<m477> fajne sa te schody
<matti_> albo późną jesienią
<matti_> do areny?
<m477> nie
<matti_> czy koło rektoratu
<m477> do tej hali sportowej
<m477> czy co tam jest
<matti_> aos
<m477> ta
<matti_> nom
<m477> na dach mozna wbic
<matti_> aż tak durny nie jestem by po dachu pijany łazić
<m477> ;]
<m477> w akademiku mieszkasz czy na stancji
<matti_> stancja
<m477> gdzie
<suitch> o matko podryw na g
<suitch> g
<matti_> suitch: ja mam rączki tutaj :)
<BlessJah> suitch: g?
<matti_> suitch: i jak ma szansę?
<m477> ;o
<m477> umowilismy sie na randke
<BlessJah> m477: randka nie polega na schlaniu się jak wieprz i wyciu do księżyca ballad pijackich
<m477> ;/
<julek> BlessJah: wiesz... zalezy od dziewczyny...
<m477> jakiej dziewczyny ;o
<m477> juluś synku :)
<julek> no odnosnie randki, a tam...
<julek> tak sie tylko wtracam
<m477> no no
<EsmD> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2SUaoVy_iU&feature=player_embedded#!
<EsmD> India talent show :D
<m477> old
<BlessJah> julek: na poli sa tez takie, co miniowek nie nosza, boby im jaja wystawaly, ale czy to o to w tym chodzi?
<m477> fajne masz doswiadczenie
<Thorbjorn> zezarłem pierogi, hahahhahaha
<matti_> Thorbjorn: katujesz mnie
<m477> Thorbjorn: like a boss
<matti_> m477: nie przymilaj się i tak jedzenia nie dostaniesz od niego ;)
<matti_> a i tak powie że zjadłeś mu
<BlessJah> matti_: mamusia/babcia/ciocia ci nie zrobilaby?
<BlessJah> wrzucasz w zamrazalnik i masz zarcia na tydzien
<matti_> ale trzeba odgrzać
<matti_> :)
<matti_> BlessJah: właśnie odgrzewam
<BlessJah> ja na razie robie sobie smaka
<m477> niektorzy sami sobie robia jesc
<BlessJah> pare dni i nawet odgrzewany kotlet smakuje wysmienicie
<matti_> czasem też sam robię
<Thorbjorn> matti_: znaczy  w sensie, ż sam odgrzewasz, tak?
<matti_> nie
<matti_> w sensie przygotowuję nieskomplikowane rzeczy
<Thorbjorn> jak jajecznica i wrzątek na zupkę hińską?
<matti_> sam sobie smaka robię na jedzonko
<BlessJah> matti_: ja za to od pewnego czasu zaczynam eksperymentowac
<matti_> tzn jajecznica z makaronem i do tego słodki sos?
<matti_> ja uczę się tych podstaw
<BlessJah> jajecznica, ale bez makaronu
<BlessJah> hm... makaron...
<BlessJah> moze sie udac
<BlessJah> choc troche ryzykowne, moze mdle wyjsc
<Thorbjorn> BlessJah: jajecznica z makaronem jest ok
<matti_> ja tam na ryżu robię
<Thorbjorn> w mojej rodzinie od dawna je się takie specyfiki
<matti_> plus prawie wszystko cojest pod ręką
<matti_> jak dasz dużo pieprzu to może nie być mdłe
<Thorbjorn> budyń z ketchupem?
<matti_> ble
<Thorbjorn> albo rosołek z mielonym
<Thorbjorn> albo...
<Thorbjorn> pomidorowa ze szpinakiem
<Thorbjorn> ALBO!
<Thorbjorn> cokolwiek  ze szpinakiem
<GriGi> Głodny jestem a wy mi tu o takich rzeczach
<matti_> Thorbjorn: fan szpinaku?
<automagic> Czesc
<Thorbjorn> nie
<Thorbjorn> ble
<Thorbjorn> fuj
<Thorbjorn> argh..
<Thorbjorn> .. żyg ;D
<automagic> Mam pytanie dotyczace nazewnictwa - czy dobrze rozumiem, ze majac komputer xyz podpiety pod domene xyz.abc.pl, nazwa komputera to xyz, a nazwa hosta to xyz.abc.pl ?
<Thorbjorn> zależy jak sobie go nazwałeś
<TheNumb> Nie da się aktywować:D
<TheNumb> ups ;x
<Thorbjorn> bo zamiast xyz możesz nazwać computer
<Thorbjorn> albo user
<Thorbjorn> albo jak chcesz, niekoniecznie musi to być xyz
<automagic> chodzi mi o zastosowanie terminu "nazwa komputera" i "nazwa hosta"
<automagic> i ich definicje
<Thorbjorn> no
<Thorbjorn> to nie musi być xyz
<automagic> xyz to tylko placeholder
<Thorbjorn> może być i placeholder
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<Thorbjorn> kolejny zadowolony użytkownik
<Thorbjorn> kurczę, powinienem pobierać opłatę za moje fachowe porady
<matti_> Thorbjorn: czyli nie jesteś fanem szpinaku?
<Thorbjorn> niet
<m477> on jest fanem jodeł
<Thorbjorn> no
<Thorbjorn> jodełka, mniam mniam
<m477> jodła biało iglaści !!!!!
<Thorbjorn> kisiel z jodełki, Mmm, igiłki lizać!
<matti_> najadł się i się cieszy :)
<m477> ano
<Thorbjorn> ide zaraz kupe zrobić
<Thorbjorn> ido pracy
<matti_> ja pierdziu
<matti_> cóż za zwierzenia
<m477> dzisaj czwartek to sie ostro nastukam ;o
<Thorbjorn> ;/
<Thorbjorn> ja do  21 w robocie siedze
<Thorbjorn> ... czuje jak mi się kupa w jelitahc tworzy
<matti_> też masz studenckie czwartki?
<Thorbjorn> netsjanek: lubisz jodły?
<TheNumb> Thorbjorn: a ty lubisz jodły?
<matti_> jodła powinna być taka karta w talii
<matti_> jodła bije wszystko ;)
<TheNumb> Konia też?
<matti_> nie wiem ja mówiłem o kartach a nie szachac
<matti_> *szachach
<qermit> jodła?
<qermit> WTF
<matti_> Thorbjorn: może Ci to wyjaśni, bo sam nie jestem do końca zorientowany
<matti_> ale to podobno faux pas nie wiedzieć o jodle na tym kanale
<matti_> Sasetka: jodła
<Sasetka> matti_, nie dziekuje juz jadlam obiad
<matti_> więc jodła na kolację
<Sasetka> nie jestem wegetarianką
<matti_> ale jodła do mięska mogłaby być?
<Sasetka> dzik albo nic
<matti_> dzik z jodłą
<matti_> Sasetka: lubisz smerfy?
<Sasetka> matti_, Tak jakby a co, jeszcze smerfa chcesz mi dorzucic do talerza?
<TheNumb> Sasetka: rodzinę (:
<TheNumb> Sasetka: jak to jest być jedynym smerfem płci żeńskiej?
<matti_> ma pracowite wieczory
<Sasetka> nie jestem jedynym kurde pozatym sasetka to dziecko :P dzieci bawia sie we wlasnym gronie :P
<TheNumb> Czym się bawią? <:
<Sasetka> tajemnica
<matti_> jak się można bawić tajemnicą?
<TheNumb> http://soundcloud.com/natha1308/portal-2-science-can-be-fun
<sysek> to co, zmieniamy distro?
<matti_> sysek: na co chcesz zmienić?
<sysek> na podstawy
<sysek> debian
<matti_> na jakie podstawy?
<sysek> mufie, sze depian
<TheNumb> Debian -> syf
<sysek> 10 argumentow
<sysek> i mozemyh pic
<matti_> więc debian to nie syf
<TheNumb> matti_: ke?
<TheNumb> matti_: mnie boli to, że muszę go mieć na vpsie ;]
<julek> sysek: juz nie gentoo?
<TheNumb> >>> Emerging (2 of 2) sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3-r1
<TheNumb> Load avg: 2.50, 1.47, 0.70 ;d
<sysek> julek: nie chce mi sie robic. jestem zbyt leniwy
<sysek> poza tym
<julek> hmm... myslicie, ze to bedzie profanacja, jesli wrzuce do gentoo kernel archa?:P
<sysek> no nie mam czasu
<matti_> gentoo noc już nie usłyszymy?
<sysek> robota, szkola
<sysek> i cisza
<sysek> umarli wszyscy
<matti_> żyję
<matti_> jeszcze
<julek> matti_: jak tam opracowanie?
<matti_> zrobione
<julek> udalo sie w koncu napisac?;)
<matti_> ale grupę zmieniłem
<matti_> więc nie wiem
<matti_> fuszerkę odwaliłem nie ma się czym chwalić
<sysek> julek: poza tym wole binarne distro
<matti_> binarne tzn z własnymi paczkami?
<sysek> nie, tzn debian, ubuntu
<sysek> tzn tak
<sysek> masz racje
<sysek> tzn, ze czas odpoczac
<julek> ze nie trzeba samemu ze zrodel kompilowac programow
<matti_> :)
<sysek> ogolnie to bym chcial maca, no ale
<sysek> ludzie na mnie krzycza, zebym nie kupowal
<sysek> ale mi sie po prostu podoba ten system
<TheNumb> sysek: ++
<TheNumb> ;p
<julek> a ja bym chetnie uzywal jakiegos distro z tak prosta i przejrzysta konfiguracja jak arch, ale  stabilnoscia debiana
<TheNumb> julek: przecież Arch jest stabilny oO
<julek> TheNumb: no... jak nie aktualizujesz, to moze i tak
<julek> ogolnie nie jest...
<TheNumb> julek: miałem dłuuuugo Archa
<TheNumb> Nigdy mi się nie wysrał.
<sysek> Apple mogloby zrobic wersje opensource mac osa ;D
<julek> i w ogole wkurza mnie mase rzeczy, np gnome 3 w repo dzien po premierze
<TheNumb> sysek: kernel masz
<TheNumb> opensors
<julek> TheNumb: ja mialem dluzej
<sysek> kernel tak
<TheNumb> sysek: no i co tutaj jeszcze niby jest fajnego?
<sysek> unix
<TheNumb> sysek: aa... to
<TheNumb> sysek: tylko szkoda, że w Xcode nie rzucają już gcc ;]
<TheNumb> Od Xcode 4.2 jest tylko llvm.
<sysek> i tak nie rozumiem
<TheNumb> Część aplikacji się nie kompiluje.
<TheNumb> sysek: prawie unix.
<sysek> po prostu chce miec cos innego niz linuks czy windows
<TheNumb> sysek: ee no to jest *bsd
<TheNumb> Hmm
<TheNumb> HaikuOS
<TheNumb> morphos
<TheNumb> freedos
<TheNumb> ;d
<sysek> ta
<sysek> bsd
<sysek> era kamienia lupanego
<TheNumb> sysek: zainstaluj sobie *bsd, będziesz miał prawie OS X.
<sysek> i tutaj jest kluczowe slowo
<sysek> PRAWIE
<sysek> jakby *bsd mialo jeszcze swoj desktop
<sysek> to byloby najs
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> sysek: no, możesz sobie zainstalować gnome czy tam kde.
<sysek> a tak korzysta z kde, gnome, openbox i tych innych
<sysek> no i wlasnie to mi sie nie podoba
<TheNumb> sysek: no to haiku ma swój desktop
<sysek> nie ma sterow do mojej karty graficznej
<TheNumb> sysek: oj tam, portują nouveau
<TheNumb> Czy coś
<TheNumb> W sumie to nie to yebye.
<sysek> spoko, i mam siedziec na nie natywnej rozdzialce? nie dziekuje
<TheNumb> Nie mam linuksa na desktopie od paru miesięcy i się cieszę.
<julek> sysek: http://etoileos.com/etoile/
<nn52> jaki polecacie menager ftp?
<julek> masz cos nowego
<julek> nn52: ftp
<TheNumb> nn52: cyberduck
<nn52> julek, graficzny?? :D
<matti_> a odtwarzacz muzyki niekoniecznie konsolowy?
<TheNumb> matti_: clementine
<julek> audacious
<matti_> a to nie jest amaroko podobne
<julek> nn52: nautilus, pcmanfm nowszy
<matti_> amarok coś mi strasznie dużo zasobów żre
<nn52> julek, FTP
<TheNumb> matti_: wzoruje się na amaroku 1.4
<nn52> Coś jak Total Commander
<Trojanin> nn52: filezilla
<julek> nn52: tak, do ftp
<TheNumb> Ale mało zasobów żre
<TheNumb> nn52: cyberduck
<TheNumb> nn52: mc
<nn52> cyberduck jest na MacOs i Windows -.-
<julek> nn52: gftp masz, jesli musisz miec koniecznie oddzielny program... ech...
<TheNumb> nn52: no, nie napisałaś na jaki system.
<TheNumb> fireftp do frajerfoxa.
<nn52> :D
<nn52> fireftp juz mAM ;D
<TheNumb> nn52: ale jest kijowy, co nie?
<TheNumb> nn52: takie pytanie, w jakiej branży pracujesz?
<matti_> tyle że mam kde
<nn52> TheNumb, nie określonej :>
<TheNumb> mhm <:
<julek> TheNumb: polonistka nie jest
<sysek> a w rzyci mam te komputery wszystkie
<matti_> dużą masz żyć
<julek> rz
<matti_> możliwe
<sysek> powinna byc jaka unifikacja linuksa
<sysek> a nie rozdzielenie na miliard, pierdyliard distr
<julek> a co ci to przeszkadza?
<matti_> m477: nie śpij jodła atakuje
<sysek> irytuje mnie to jakos
<julek> zrob sobie kolejne, pierdyliardpierwsze, ktore bedzie unifikowac wszystko:P
<sysek> windows jest jeden, mac os tez
<julek> i linux tez jeden
<TheNumb> julek: mi się podobał pomysł z tym Canterbury
<julek> tylko mozesz sobie do niego dobrac oprogramowanie jakie chcesz;)
<TheNumb> julek: niby żart, ale inicjatywa zacna.
<sysek> jako kernel
<TheNumb> sysek: przecież jest jeden kernel.
<TheNumb> sysek: w tym właśnie moc linuksa.
<julek> TheNumb: :)
<TheNumb> Nie jest tak łatwo napisać exploita wykorzystującego dziurę w kernelu.
<julek> TheNumb: pioneer os byl najlepszy
<TheNumb> ;]
<TheNumb> A tak, to możesz łatwo dosrać windowsowi czy OS X.
<sysek> julek: pionieer os ! :D
<sysek> myslalem zeby zainstalować freebsd
<`Dreadlish> to se instaluj
<`Dreadlish> powodzenia przy xorgu
<julek> wlasnie...
<TheNumb> Humm..
<TheNumb> Był kiedyś jakiś koleś
<sysek> `Dreadlish: jakos nie mialem problemow
<TheNumb> Co chciał robić swoje distro ;D
<julek> kozio
<TheNumb> kozio linux!
<TheNumb> ;d
<`Dreadlish> kozio ftw
<TheNumb> http://dl.pakos.biz/ubuntu/koziolinux
<TheNumb> :D
<nn52> hmm muszę sobie skrypt napisać
<julek> a wy zamiast z nim porozmawiac, to sie smialiscie i zbanowaliscie kozia:(
<matti_> dobra ta klementyna
<julek> TheNumb: kozio przychodzil kilka razy
<julek> mialem gdzies jeszcze jakies inne log
<julek> logi
<TheNumb> ;D
<sysek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Nw15QK5BCk
<sysek> nowy machine head zjada moj mozg
<matti_> był tu patent który chciał gta któreś kompilować pod linuxa
<qermit> julek: z nim nie dało się gadać
<qermit> julek: on tłomaczył C na polski
<julek> qermit: no i co?
<julek> qermit: sa inne osoby ktore opowiadaja glupoty, a uwazaja sie za cwaniakow, tamten byl przynajmniej zabawny;)
<qermit> julek: gadał farmazony swoje cały czas do siebie, gorzej niż astorm
<qermit> astorm przynajmniej jest zabawny czasem
<julek> miomol tez byl
<matti_> a męczył jak Zippa?
<TheNumb> qermit: astralstorm?
<qermit> mhm
<TheNumb> ;d
<TheNumb> Troluch jeden :D
<Oblawa> Cześć misie
<julek> jeszcze macer byl
<`Dreadlish> ;d
<matti_> patrzę na  te logi i biedny ten pakos
<matti_> ale mu głowę suszył
<qermit>  1619 -!- 17 - #ubuntu-pl: ban *!*@*/winter [by asimov.freenode.net, 6292452 secs ago]
<qermit> kto to był?
<sysek> dajcie mi lato 2012 :(
<qermit> ja wole wiosne
<matti_> sysek: nie lubisz Euro?
<sysek> olac ojro
<sysek> bedzie dark knight rises
<matti_> batman?
<matti_> ble
<sysek> ble ble
<sysek> tozto majstersztyk
<matti_> z 1989 był dobry
<matti_> i Krystian Bale z chrypą ;)
<sysek> bo byl komiksowy
<TheNumb> Krystian Bale
<TheNumb> Jak ja go nie lubię ;]
<matti_> w tym ekwilibrium mi się podobał
<matti_> nie mam nic do niego
<TheNumb> Z tego filmu najlepszy był Heath Ledger.
<TheNumb> Nic więcej ;x
<matti_> początek mi się podobał jak Joker zorganizował napad
<TheNumb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpSoEIN18WI
<matti_> ale ten batman nie podoba mi się ale według mnie superman nowy jest gorszy
<sysek> wszystko jest kiepske ijuz
<sysek> koniec rozmowy
<matti_> tim burton mimo wszystko robi dobre filmy
<TheNumb> matti_: mhm
<julek> heh... ten log z koziem nie przestaje smieszyc:)
<matti_> jakoś nie do końca rozumiem jego styl ale wywiera wrażenie i przenosi do dzieciństwa i baśni prostych zasad
<sysek> julek: a Ty zrobiles gentoo?
<julek> sysek: ta, prawie
<`Dreadlish> gentoo T.T
<`Dreadlish> jak ja dawno nie stawiałem gentoo
 * `Dreadlish idzie szukać dysku
<TheNumb> Ja chyba postawię sobie gentoo na celeronie 1,2 Ghz
<TheNumb> ;]
<`Dreadlish> powodzenia
<`Dreadlish> zajmie ci to koło pół dnia
<`Dreadlish> base + xorg
<`Dreadlish> ;d
<TheNumb> ;D
<TheNumb> Nieźle :D
<matti_> co tam
<TheNumb> Ugh, no ile to gcc może się kompilować x_X
<`Dreadlish> hmm
<`Dreadlish> mi się na 2x2 potrafiło kompilować 3h
<matti_> dobre http://www.wykop.pl/link/954647/najlepszy-lektor-na-swiecie/
<TheNumb> matti_: koleś jest najlepszy.
<TheNumb> Dobra, nudzę się.
<matti_> który koleś ;)
<TheNumb> Muszę w coś zagrać ;x
<TheNumb> lektor ;d
<matti_> battle of wesnoth?
<matti_> fakt
<TheNumb> matti_: co to za kupa?
<matti_> wesnoth?
<matti_> takie tam
<matti_> ;)
<matti_> cisza
<matti_> to nudne
<TheNumb> Nooo
<TheNumb> ;]
<matti_> pobudka
<TheNumb> Śpiące knurewny.
<mieciu> siema siema
<`Dreadlish> e tam
<mieciu> w którym katalogu jest coś sterownikopodobne ???
<TheNumb> mieciu: moduły kernela?
<TheNumb> mieciu: find / -name "*.ko"
<mieciu> konkretnie mi chodzi o coś takiego: bo jak instaluje ubu to krzyczy mi po włączeniu o sterowniki własnościowe. potrzebuje przeinstalować ubuntu a nie będę miała jak ściągnąc tych sterowników, więc chciałabym je skopiować na jakiegoś pendriva i po instalacji je spowrotem wgrać. da sie tak???
<nn52> wie ktoś jak zmienić w gnome3 format daty??? z 28 listopada 2011 -> 2011 / 11 / 28 ?? ( wraz z separatorami)?
<qermit> mieciu: ściągnij sobie te pakiety wcześniej na pendrive i je doinstaluj ręcznie
<mieciu> no o to mi chodzi caly czas
<mieciu> tylko nie wiem jak je znalezx
<mieciu> ć
<mieciu> *
<mieciu> zbadał byś to http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<`Dreadlish> broadcom + sta == gówno
<`Dreadlish> tzn.
<`Dreadlish> gówno + zero = gówno
<mieciu> to raczej nie jest odpowiedz na moje pytanie
<mieciu> ani tym bardziej nic pomocnego
<qermit> `Dreadlish: wyrażaj się kulturalniej
<`Dreadlish> ojojoj, bardzo cię uraziłem, przepraszam, pójdę się powiesić
<`Dreadlish> oprócz tego że to prawda, że broadcom to mega piece of shit
<`Dreadlish> a raczej jego driveryh
<mieciu> ekhm, to dalej nie jest rozwiązanie problemu
<mieciu> ale w sumie to jest fajny sposób na spławienie kogoś jak się na czymś nie zna ;D
<mieciu> powiedzieć że to szit ^^
<`Dreadlish> no to pytanie - co masz
<`Dreadlish> bo samo sta nie zawsze się kompiluej
<`Dreadlish> a masz b43 i brcm80211
<Filar> nn52, na przykład teraz :]
<nn52> Filar, och ty ilderze :D
<sysek> mati75: szkoda, ze tutaj nie ma torrentowa
<mati75> haha
<mati75> coś mi w konfingu padło
<mati75> i alt + cyfry nie działa
<julek> sysek: jest, tylko sie przechrzcil
<sysek> o
<sysek> to powinien miec tu opa
<sysek> i wywalic matiego
<julek> nie ma chyba
<sysek> uwielbia to robic
<sysek>  +ban
<julek> za co?:/
<sysek> aa
<sysek> za latanie sesji !
<Oblawa> cześć
<sysek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvNLlwkwP64
<sysek> ech
<sysek> electro umarlo
<sysek> teraz dubgowno jest
<sysek> :/
<foreste> czesc
<m477> 1925
<nn52> Ludki... przeglądam userów na serwerze....skąd się mógł wziąść użytkownik o nazwie "user1" ??? :D
<sysek> mogl
<nn52> cześć sysku!!!
<sysek> czesc i czolem
<nn52> kluski z rosołem
<nn52> no to wracam do pytania
<nn52> skąd się wzioł :>
<sysek> z rzyci
<sysek> skad mamy wiedziec ;) ?
<nn52> drgi raz sam się zrobił -.-
<sysek> hhm
<sysek> a ja sie zastanawiam czy nie robic upgrejda do 12.1
<sysek> ale poczekam jeszcze z 2 tyg
<BlessJah> hm... infokiosk na ubuntu
<BlessJah> mam glupie pomysly...
<sysek> BlessJah: a co to ?
<sysek> zastanawiam sie nad sukcesem apple
<sysek> jak oni do tego doszli
<lisu> sysek: po trupach x]
<sysek> no ale ja pytam sie serio
<lisu> to akurat niewypał z mojej strony był
<sysek> czym oni tak naprawde sie wyrozniania
<lisu> ugryzionym jabłkiem, za markę się płaci
<TheNumb> sysek: eeee
<TheNumb> Była taka książka
<TheNumb> I film
<TheNumb> Piracy z doliny krzemowej
<TheNumb> Hmm
<TheNumb> A książka
<TheNumb> Nie pamiętam.
<BlessJah> sysek: komp z internetem w miejscu publicznym
<Wizard> cześć
<Oblawa> hai
<Wizard> cześć Oblawa
<Wizard> lyx++
<Wizard> nareszcie znalazłem edytor tekstu, który ma mnóstwo możliwości (nawet prezentacje robi), plik wynikowy to plik tekstowy (przyjazny gitowi, nawet przy merdżach się nie rozjeżdża)
<Wizard> na bonus nie wpieprza się we wszystko z toną pasków (jak OO) i nie wie lepiej (jak ms słowo)
<Wizard> brakuje tylko ładnych stylów (jak w Pages)
<Galahad_> zdrastwujtie :D
 * TheNumb ma ofica
<Wizard> troche słabo ze wsparciem dla normalnych systemów w ms office
<Wizard> nawet nie chcę wiedzieć ile się trzeba narypać, żeby to działało z wine
<adasiek_abix> kklimonda: żyjesz?
<Galahad_> Wizard: mógłbyś nagrać co robisz było by komuś kiedyś lżej ... : .
<Wizard> Galahad_, co nagrać?
<Galahad_> desktop
<Wizard> ale po co ci filmik, jak piszę tekst w lyksie i rozmawiam z kobitą?
<Galahad_> hehe
<Galahad_> ok bo halny idzie to mam mądre pomysły...
<Szatan> Wizard: 1,6 GHz to max w PowerPC by Apple?
<Wizard> Szatan, tak, iirc
<Wizard> chociaż G5 były chyba mocniejsze
<Wizard> nie wiem, czy nie było 2GHz G5 czasem
<Szatan> ja boję się G5 zakupić
<Wizard> ale to montowali tylko w Xserve i PowerMac
<Wizard> Szatan, mój kumpel ma powermaca, fajny sprzęt
<Szatan> żeby na yntela się nie załapać
<Wizard> hmm?
<Wizard> słucham?
<Szatan> no żeby nie kupić Maca na X86
<Wizard> G5 nie jest x86, jest ppc64
<Wizard> G5 to nazwa procesora
<Wizard> :S
<Wizard> a chcesz mieć ppc?
<Wizard> wiesz, że os x to se tam będziesz mógł dla zabawy zainstalować?
<Wizard> :>
<Szatan> eh, czekam kiedy potanieje o 100 zł
<Szatan> wiem
<tajwanuser> ale padaka z nowym gimpem
<Galahad_> jaką kupić sobie wiertarke ? :D
<Szatan> Galahad_: 2kW?
<Szatan> Bosha?
<Galahad_> ok a coś tańszego ?
<Galahad_> raz udało mi się kupić super tanio i dobrze ....
<Galahad_> mam wiertarkę topexu 500 w i skubana ma z 6 lat
<Galahad_> no ale coraz słabsza jest więc kupiłem inną 600 w no i wtopa wytrzymała tylko 3 tygodnie wiercenia sic
<Trojanin> Galahad_: Black & Decker
<Galahad_> Trojanin: no znalazłem własnie blackdekera za 159 zł z wiertłami omg! biore
<Trojanin> Galahad_: a jak często używasz?
<Galahad_> Trojanin: a masz black&deckera ?
<Galahad_> to samo pytanei heheh
<Galahad_> ostatnio Trojanin dośc często
<Trojanin> to zainwestuj w lepszą
<Galahad_> jestem w środku remontu czeka sporo wiercenia i sporo już za mną
<Trojanin> Makita albo Bosch
<Galahad_> hmm
<Trojanin> bo takie chinole długo nie dadzą rady przy remontach
<Galahad_> tru ...
<Galahad_> rozleciał mi sie jeden jednak trzeba wiedzieć co brać
<Trojanin> Galahad_: widzę, że Makita ma całkiem sensowne wiertarki w cenie ~300 zł
<Trojanin> a to jest dobra firma, jeśli o elektronarzędzia chodzi
<Galahad_> skąd ta makita jest?
<Galahad_> ok google już mi wyjasnił -z chin :d
<Trojanin> firma japońska
<Trojanin> ale przejęła sachs i dolmar, dwie duże niemieckie
<Galahad_> oni to naprawdę czują do siebie mięte od WW2 ^^
<Trojanin> ;p
<Galahad_> hmm szukałem wiertarki z linuxem i co znalazłem: http://tinyurl.com/linux-wiertarka
<Diabelko> Trojanin: znów ci coś nie działa że się pojawiłeś? :D
<Trojanin> Diabelko: wszystko działa jak należy, wiszę tu jakiś miesiąc chyba :P
<Diabelko> Trojanin: a co, archa się pozbyłeś, że wszystko działa? :D
<saumon> Witam
<Galahad_> i tego mi brakuje w gazetach zamiast pisac ile ma lat w nawiasach powinni pisac ile co kosztuje i podobnie politycy :D
<Trojanin> Diabelko: no, ubuntu lepiej chodzi
<Galahad_> saumon: cześć ci
<Galahad_> np donald tusk (200 000 miesiecznie pln) :D
<Galahad_> całkiem inna była by batalia wyborcza :>
<saumon> Galahad_: mam maly problemik z konfiguracja sieci ... w linuksach jestem lama totalna ... dlatego zreszta sie zdecydowalem na taka dsytrybucje jak ubuntu
<saumon> Galahad: wszystko gra tylko sieci nie ma
<Galahad_> heh fajnie że mnie zaczepiasz ale ja to tylko w wiertarkach jestem w miare dobry
<saumon> Galahad: ubuntu rozpoznal karte sieciowa, nie sprawdzalem czy poprawnie, ale raczej tak skoro prawidlowo odczytal MAC
<saumon> fak
<saumon> :]
<saumon> anyone
<saumon> ?
<Galahad_> ale sieciówkę ?
<Galahad_> czy normalnie modem do neta ?
<saumon> karta sieciowa, ktora laczy mnie z moim routerem
<saumon> :]
<Galahad_> znaczy się po kaplu masz z ruterem ?
<Galahad_> kablu*
<saumon> yhym
<Galahad_> to dziwne ... u mnie z automatu się łaczy gdy tak mam
<saumon> normalnie 192.168.xxx.xxx
<saumon> i nie wchodzi kuchnia
<`Dreadlish> jak nie wchodzi
<`Dreadlish> brame spinguj
<Galahad_> hmm...
<saumon> nie idzie pingt
<`Dreadlish> jak do bramy idzie -> ustaw bramę
<saumon> w sensie timeout
<`Dreadlish> jak nie idzie do bramy -> jesteś w ciemnym tyłku
<`Dreadlish> albo masz złe ip
<saumon> ip mam dobre bo przepisane z tego :] tyle ze w W7 mam jeszcze ipv6 ... moze to to ?
<saumon> ja sie zatrzymalem na klasycznym ip :] i nie wiem co to ipv6
<Galahad_> `Dreadlish: witaj.... jedyne co może sprawić że `Dreadlish się obudzi ^^
<`Dreadlish> a czy ja spałem?
<`Dreadlish> saumon: nie idzie ci ping do bramki?
<`Dreadlish> 192.168.xxx.1 ?
<saumon> Dreadlish: no wlasnie nie :/ dokladnie takiej jak napisales :]
<`Dreadlish> hmm
<`Dreadlish> a do dnsów?
<Galahad_> kabel zmień
<saumon> Dreadlish: dobra spadam ... sprobuje jeszcze znalesc jakies sterowniki do karty sieciowej
<saumon> Galahad: ale przez niego mnie teraz czytasz :]
<`Dreadlish> po co zmieniać
<`Dreadlish> po co ci drivery do sieciówki
<Galahad_> xD
<`Dreadlish> jak lspci ją dobrze identyfikuje to daj sobie spokój
<saumon> Galahad: problem konfiguracyjny ....z W7 idzie idealnie net :]
<Galahad_> saumon: ok to mint cie uratuje jest 2 razy lepszy niż ubuntu :d
<`Dreadlish> nie miałeś zmienianego maca?
<saumon> Dreadlish: no to w czym moze byc problem?
<`Dreadlish> problem może być w tym, że albo miałeś zmienianego maca
<`Dreadlish> albo złe masz ip
<saumon> Galahad: ale podoba mi sie GUI ubuntu :]
<`Dreadlish> albo coś poknociłeś po drodze
<sysek> ech
<sysek> :/
<Galahad_> oj tam oj tam i tak wszytko sie zmienia
<saumon> Dreadlish: no ok .... w takim razie sprobuje po raz enty :] ale mac ktory przeczytal ubuntu zgadza sie z tym, ktorego wyciagnalem z ustawien W7
<`Dreadlish> to spróbuj jeszcze raz
<`Dreadlish> powOOOOOOli
<Galahad_> mi też nie szła instalacja ubuntu i mam teraz zawsze minta ;P
<saumon> Galahad: jak bedzie net to juz pojdzie z gorki ... tak se mysle :]
<`Dreadlish> a jak nie to przez dhcp spróbuj ;d
<`Dreadlish> mi instalacja ubuntu raz poszła
<Galahad_> no może z przerwami na crunchbanga.... ale w sumie to to samo a mint jest na początek łatwiejszy (subiektywna ocena) ^^
<`Dreadlish> jak jeszcze ubuntu było na tyle dobre, że ruszało na 256mb ramu
<Galahad_> o własnei tyle mam... a nie nie chyba 3 lata temu dołozyłem kośc jedną :D
<`Dreadlish> a nie teraz - próbuje z pendriva instalować - nie idzie
<`Dreadlish> kombinuje, pierdoły, duperele
<Galahad_> jak mi padnie to już nie dostane takiej !
<`Dreadlish> na końcu ściągnąłem sobie mini.iso, wyłuskałem kernela i initrd i tak zainstalowałem
<saumon> Galahad: dzieki za info ... jak sie juz na maksa wk##ie to sprobuje czym innym :]
<saumon> Galahad: w sensie mintem
<Galahad_> saumon: wejdź na distrowotch
<`Dreadlish> postaw gentoo
<`Dreadlish> bądź hipsterem na tym kanale :D
<Galahad_> gentoo to moja pierwsza miłość :D
<Galahad_> tak ....szybko sie musiałem pogodzić z realiami hehehhe
<`Dreadlish> jakbym ci pokazał cdka z którego instaluje do tej pory je to byś się załamał
<saumon> yyyyyy chyba nie wiem o co chodzi chlopaki i albo ja, albo wy potrzebujemy snu
<`Dreadlish> popisana markerem od zapisanej strony
<Galahad_> xD
<`Dreadlish> aleee
<`Dreadlish> działa
<`Dreadlish> bo to dvd
<`Dreadlish> z zapisanym 100mb ;d
<saumon> ja kiedys tak obcialem CD
<Galahad_> wiesz że pingwiny mają białe noce ?
<saumon> bylo na nim tylko pare mega
<saumon> nozyczkami partyzanta zrobilem bo gdziestam sie nie miescil
<`Dreadlish> hmm
<Galahad_> `Dreadlish: no to dane sa poza strefa zarysowań :F
<`Dreadlish> obcinać płytę to raz obciąłem takim czymś co się robi takie większe dziury w drewnie
<`Dreadlish> takie do wiertarki
<`Dreadlish> kurde
<`Dreadlish> jak to sie zwie
<Galahad_> frezarka
<`Dreadlish> nie
<`Dreadlish> właśnie nie
<Galahad_> hehhehe
<saumon> dobra ... dziekowa panowie ... spadam do ubuntu
<`Dreadlish> narazie
<Galahad_> to ciał
<Galahad_> hmm
<paulEU> siema
<Wizard> uh
<Wizard> cześć paulEU
<Wizard> coś mnie ominęło? :>
<`Dreadlish> czy tak czy tak - płyta jest mniejsza od tych małych 200mb co kiedyś robili a ma 300?
<Galahad_> paulEU: cześc
<`Dreadlish> Wizard: jak zawsze ;d
<paulEU> znajdzie sie tu spec od KP? :)
<paulEU> wiem, nietypowe..
<`Dreadlish> od czego?
<paulEU> Kodeks  Pracy hihi
<`Dreadlish> no tak
<`Dreadlish> kancelarie zamknięte
<`Dreadlish> a co żeś sknocił?
<Galahad_> co lepsze django czy ror ?
<`Dreadlish> django
<`Dreadlish> bo python ogónie > ruby
<Wizard> paulEU, specem nie jestem, ale czytałem
<Galahad_> hmm
<`Dreadlish> Wizard: ja też czytałem - stronę tytułową :D
<Wizard> heh
<paulEU> nic nie sknociłem, chce odejść od pracodawcy
<Wizard> paulEU, no to piszesz wypowiedzenie i tyle
<Galahad_> `Dreadlish: wybacz ze głupio zapytam : czemu?
<paulEU> i pytanie jest takie: czy do okresu wypowiedzenia wlicza się okres 3 miesięcy na okres próbny który był wcześniej?
<`Dreadlish> Galahad_: pomyśl sobie - ile ludzi używa django, a ile rora
<`Dreadlish> okres od początku trwania umowy paul
<paulEU> `Dreadlish: bo mam tak: najpierw 3 m-cy okres próbny, potem 3 m-ce umowa na czas określony, no i teraz umowa na okres nieokreślony
<Galahad_> sic... nie sprawdzałem...
<paulEU> `Dreadlish: czyli podawać mam tą datę która była podana w umowie na okres próbny?
<Galahad_> `Dreadlish: ale zwykle im wiecej ludzi coś ma tym gożej o tym świadczy hehehh :D
<Wizard> paulEU, nie wiem
<Wizard> podejrzewam, że się wlicza
<`Dreadlish> Galahad_: wiesz - imo django jest poprostu proste
<Wizard> paulEU, a czym się martwisz?
<`Dreadlish> nie znam nikogo kto by się na poważnie zajmował rorem
<Wizard> `Dreadlish, w Polsce? pffff
<Wizard> ja znam kilka osób
<Wizard> które na ror ciągną kasiurę
<Galahad_> cholera to znowu mam pecha bo obkupiłem sie ksiażkami do rora :(
<Wizard> ale zarówno django jak i ror to raczej technologie dla wolnych strzelców w tym zapyziałym kraju
<paulEU> Wizard: ma to znaczenie bo jeżeli jest okres 1 miesięczny to muszę do końca tego miesiąca złożyć
<Wizard> paulEU, ee, zawsze można negocjować z pracodawcą okres wypowiedzenia
<Wizard> no bo przecież wypowiadasz "za porozumieniem stron"
<Galahad_> ok server mi nie dizała zw
<paulEU> nie, składam po prostu wypowiedzenie umowy o pracę
<paulEU> Wizard: co mi po porozumieniu stron?
<Wizard> paulEU, nie wiem co chcesz osiągnąć
<Wizard> chodzi ci o czas okresu wypowiedzenia, czy o co?
<Wizard> paulEU, niezależnie ile trwa okres wypowiedzenia, to liczy się go od początku następnego miesiąc
<Wizard> a
<paulEU> Wizard: tak, dokładnie.. bo od 2 stycznia mam nową pracę
<manio> czas wypowiedzenia liczy się raczej od momentu złożenia tego wypowiedzenia
<Wizard> manio, no właśnie nie
<manio> a czas wypowiedzenia zależy od rodzaju umowy na jaką jesteś zatrudniony
<Wizard> napisał, że o pracę
<manio> Wizard: nie tak było jeszcze 3 lata temu
<Wizard> tam są progi czasowe
<manio> chyba ze przez ten czas coś się zmieniło
<Wizard> ja zmieniałem pracę rok temu
<saumon> Dreadlish: dobra jestem .... dhcp widac lepiej dziala w ubuntu niz w windzie .... tam z dhcp mialem olbrzymie problemy :]
<manio> jeżeli masz umowę na czas nieokreślony to obowiązuje cie 3 miesięczne wypowiedzenie
<manio> jeżeli na czas określony to 2 tygodnie
<Wizard> paulEU, jak piszesz wypowiedzenie za porozumieniem stron, to ty określasz "do kiedy" chcesz pracować
<saumon> Dreadlish: ale nie ufam takim gadzetom .... jak moge wyciagnac IP, MAC i reszte z ubuntu ?
<Wizard> manio, 3 miechy są od stażu
<Wizard> do 3 lat to miesiąc, iirc
<Galahad_> saumon: mnie już nie lubisz ? :(
<Wizard> saumon, ifconfig
<saumon> Galahad: no Ty jestes mintboy :]
<manio> no tak zależy jeszcze ile już pracuje na tą umowę na czas nieokreślony
<saumon> OK teraz bedzie smieszne :] jak otworzyc konsole ? :]
<BlessJah> hint: terminal
<Galahad_> cry! różnie o mnie mówili ale nigdy tak i nie wiem co o tym myśleć :F
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> manio, zgadza się
<Wizard> ale ogólnie, to okres wypowiedzenia jest dla pracownika i nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie w negocjowaniu
<Wizard> bo na wniosek pracownika może zostać skrócony
<manio> no jak najbardziej kwestia dogadania się po prostu
<paulEU> Wizard: ja patrze na to co w KP pisze, i tego sie trzymam
<paulEU> ja chce odejść jak najszybciej i .
<paulEU> więc pytanie powtórzę: czy okres próbny wlicza się do okresu wypowiedzenia?
<Wizard> nie wiem
<paulEU> manio: wiesz?
<Galahad_> hmm
<Galahad_> moim subiektywnym zdaniem tak :D
<Wizard> moim nie
<manio> troszkę nie rozumiem, okres wypowiedzenia zależy od rodzaju aktualnej umowy i czasu jaki już ona obowiązuje jeżeli jest to umowa na czas nieokreślony
<Wizard> umowa o pracę jest przecież osobna i podpisuje się ją w inny dzień
<paulEU> moim zdaniem wlicza sie, ale każdy co innego mówi
<Wizard> manio, dokładnie
<manio> nei mają znaczenia żadne poprzednie umowy
<Wizard> paulEU, spytaj kadrowej
<Wizard> bo naprawdę nie wiem/nie pamiętam
<paulEU> Wizard: nie chce, bo jeszcze przekaże prezesowi
<paulEU> chce odejść i .
<paulEU> jeszcze 1 m-c mogę wytrzymać, potem papa
<Galahad_> prezes już wie widzi to w twoich oczach :D
<manio> paulEU: pracujesz na umowie o pracę na czas nieokreślny mniej niż rok, tak?
<manio> sorry mniej niż 3 lata?
<paulEU> manio: tak
<manio> no to tak jak Wizard napisał masz miesięczny termin wypowiedzenia
<manio> chyba, że się coś w ostatnich 2 latach zmieniło bo nie jestem na bieżąco
<Wizard> manio, nie możesz po prostu iść do ludzi, którzy się tym w firmie zajmują, żeby ci pomogli?
<manio> Wizard: to paulEU
<Galahad_> odejdzesz  z wielkim hukiem ? paulEU ?
<manio> paulEU: w okresie wypowiedzenia jeszcze Ci każą urlopzaległy wykorzystać, bo wątpię, że będą Cichcieli za niego zapłacić
<Wizard> ah, fakt
<Galahad_> chyba naprzekręcałeś i chesz odejśc nim zie wyda :D
<paulEU> Galahad_: nic takiego, chcę kulturalnie odejść - firma ma problemy finansowe i tyle
<Galahad_> http://tinyurl.com/dxksj4c
<Wizard> ja to się starałem wynegocjować "ustanie stosunku pracy" czy jakoś tak, że nie trzeba do roboty chodzić, a pensję płacą
<Wizard> ale nie chcieli :/
<Galahad_> :D
<paulEU> znalazłem nową, więc trzeba zrobić zgodnie z KP
<Wizard> byłem zbyt mało ważny
<paulEU> ja jestem zbyt ważny.. ale cóż..
<Wizard> paulEU, ja też robiłem, ale KP i to przewiduje
<paulEU> jak widać każdy tu ma inne zdanie :)
<paulEU> manio: to urlop jest mi na rękę :)
<Galahad_> ja nigdy nie pracowałem to wam nie pomoge :D
<manio> paulEU: albo Ci każą wykorzystać albo będą musieli za niego zapłacić
<Galahad_> http://tinyurl.com/yzak9qx
<paulEU> manio: no i w czym problem? Zostało mi raptem pare dni do wykorzystania
<manio> problem żaden tylko tak mówię
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> paulEU, nie różne zdania, tylko masz różne opcje
<Wizard> i KP to przewiduje
<paulEU> Wizard: no ja zdecydowałem przecież jasno
<Wizard> tylko dopytaj się kogoś ogarniętego z kadr
<Wizard> no to piszesz wypowiedzenie, liczysz dni i nara
<Galahad_> paulEU: napisz że chcesz odejść z micro$oftu ....proszę :D
<paulEU> Galahad_: żarty na bok :D
<manio> paulEU: jeżeli dobrze z szefem żyjesz to po prostu idź do niego i się z nim dogadaj z terminem zakończenia współpracy, podpiszecie ustanie obowiązku pracy za porozumieniem stron i możesz następnego dnia do pracy nie przychodzić
<Wizard> dokładnie
<Wizard> paulEU, to jest twoja pierwsza praca, pewnie po studiach albo jeszcze w trakcie, nie?
<paulEU> manio: problem w tym, że prezes nie zgodzi się żebym odszedł. Bo nie ma zastępcy na moje miejsce.. Cóż, nie moja wina że spieprzył to
<paulEU> Wizard: to 2 praca
<Galahad_> nie ma zastępcy hmmm..... a ile zarabiałeś ? :D
<Wizard> paulEU, nie może się nie zgodzić
<Wizard> Galahad_, student?
<paulEU> Galahad_: nieadekwatne pieniądze :|
<Galahad_> już dawno dawno nie
<paulEU> studentem nie jestem :p
<manio> paulEU: no to dużego pola manewru nie masz, dajesz regulaminowe miesięczne wypowiedzenie w Twoim przypadku
<manio> paulEU: zorientuj się czy zwolnienie lekarskie obowiązuje w tym okresie
<Galahad_> Wizard: czy ja wyglądam na studenta ?
<manio> i najwyżej l$
<Wizard> buahahahaha
<manio> L4 rzucisz jeszcze
<Galahad_> xD
<Wizard> manio, i tu się zaczyna Polska ;)
<paulEU> manio: to nie w moim typie, popracuje u niego do końca roku - dla spokoju :)
<manio> Wizard: no cooo ;)
<paulEU> L4 to dla oszustów :)
<Wizard> paulEU, nie popracujesz ;)
<Wizard> bo jak firma ma problemy finansowe, to ci każą urlop wziąć
<paulEU> Wizard: oj nie mów, nie znasz sytuacji
<Wizard> i chyba nie można się nie zgodzić
<paulEU> Wizard: no to jak każą mi urlop wziąć, to w czym problem?
<paulEU> wezmę sobie urlop i co?
<paulEU> mi to nie przeszkadza, pensja jest :)
<Wizard> w niczym
<Wizard> mi to było na rękę wtedy
<paulEU> no właśnie :)
<Wizard> dostałem 3 tygodnie wolnego w sierpniu ;P
<paulEU> na święta w sam raz :)
<paulEU> w tym roku
<Wizard> no
<Galahad_> zabiore brata na koniec świata la la
<Wizard> ja zabrałem dziewczynę
<Wizard> no ale nieważne
<Galahad_> megusta
<Galahad_> ps pożyjemy zobaczymy ...
<paulEU> no właśnie
<paulEU> fajnie by było zacząć nowy rok u nowego chlebodawcy :)
<Galahad_> paulEU: nie przejmuj się tak ....chyba że masz niekorzystny horoskop
<paulEU> :D
<Galahad_> paulEU: majowie gwarantują że będzie to apuillapu :D
<paulEU> ee że co? :D
<Galahad_> znany jako jahwe albo jehowa
<Galahad_> :D
<Galahad_> rozlała mi sie herbata.....  2012 mówi ci to coś ?
<Wizard> no
<Wizard> cięcia budżetowe :S
<Wizard> dobra, ja idę spać
<Galahad_> nigdy nie pracowałem bo psychotesty mi słabo wychodzą xD
<Wizard> mały szatan nastawiony na 6:30 :S
<Wizard> o/
<paulEU> no ja wstaje wcześniej :p
<paulEU> więc nie marudzić :D
<qermit> Wizard: o/
<Galahad_> http://tinyurl.com/cc9pqy hehe
<jacekowski> Galahad_: takie pocieszanie siebie ze jestes za glupi
<jacekowski> qermit: nie siedz z opem na kanale
<qermit> przeciez nie ma tu zadnego opa poza mną
<jacekowski> a chanserv
<qermit> on nie jest opem, on jest botem
<qermit> jacekowski: jak chcesz mogę dać tobie krzyżyk w ramach łapówki
<BlessJah> qermit: i pewnie mówisz to na kanale, bo i tak możemy ci naskoczyć?
<jacekowski> qermit: nie obrazaj chanserva bo ci jeszcze bana da
<paulEU> jacekowski: hej :)
<jacekowski> nie znam cie
<qermit> komu podoba się nowy interfejs google?
<qermit> tfu, gmail
<paulEU> jacekowski: hehe nie pamiętasz starych nicków widze
<paulEU> ale spoko
<jacekowski> ale logi moje pamietaja
<paulEU> nowy interfejs gmaila niezbyt dobry dla ekranów netbooków
<jacekowski> poczytalem logi i juz kojarze
<paulEU> grep pomocne? :)
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> jacekowski:/home/jacekowski/irclogs/freenode# grep -r paulEU *  | less
<paulEU> hehe, ja podobnie, też sobie logi trzymam na pamiątke
<jacekowski> ja to po to zeby miec w razie jakies brudy na ludzi
<paulEU> jacekowski: jak tam na obczyźnie?
<paulEU> dzieje sie coś ciekawego
<jacekowski> no zmienilem prace
<jacekowski> bo poprzednia firma upadla
<jacekowski> rozbilem kolejny samochod
<jacekowski> chociaz to w sumie pol roku temu bylo
<jacekowski> most zbudowalem
<jacekowski> http://jacekowski.org/most.mp4
<jacekowski> http://jacekowski.org/most2.mp4
<jacekowski> nagrywane nokia N8
<paulEU> oo :)
<paulEU> no u mnie firma też słabo przędzie, dlatego sie ewakuuje
<paulEU> mam już nową zaklepaną, tylko papiery wysłać itd
<paulEU> a nową prace szybko znalazłeś?
<Galahad_> jacekowski: a tak przy okazji nie wiesz może czy okres próbny można liczyć do wypowiedzienia ?
<paulEU> Galahad_: wlicza się
<paulEU> Galahad_: google pomocne :)
<Galahad_>  :>
<Galahad_> oki idem spać i śnić jak to jestem ROR masterem ehhh
<paulEU> no ja też niedlugo
<Galahad_> a nie chce mi się ..... nie ma mnie kto ululać :d
<Szatan> Galahad_: to drogi Przemysławie znajdź sobie piękną niewiastę :)
<Galahad_> bb
<BlessJah> jacekowski: kolejny odnosi sie do tego, w ktory ci baba wjechala, czy zdazyles skasowac cos jeszcze?
<Galahad_> noo.... pięknych brak
<Szatan> 1st
<Galahad_> :(
<Szatan> Galahad_: oj tam, trzeba zostać tzw. życiowym hackerem
<Szatan> i dopasować się
<Galahad_> hehhe znaczy się lapać co sie da puki czas :D
<BlessJah> 0000 < BlessJah> jacekowski: kolejny odnosi sie do tego, w ktory ci baba wjechala, czy  zdazyles skasowac cos jeszcze?
<BlessJah> 0000 < Galahad_> noo.... pięknych brak
<BlessJah> 0000 < Szatan> 1st
<BlessJah> Szatan: actually...
<Szatan> BlessJah: chyba Was nie wyciągali z wyrka o 6:00 w celu przewiezienia na komisariat policji.
<BlessJah> sam się o 6 wyciągam
<Szatan> BlessJah: tia, ale  nie w samej bieliźnie.
<BlessJah> no masz racje, zazwyczaj spie w kombinezonie narciarskim
<BlessJah> oszczedzamy na ogrzewaniu
<Galahad_> póki na to czas la la la  http://tinyurl.com/cokqgty
<BlessJah> zastanawiam sie co musiales zrobic, ze chcialo im sie o 6 rano jechac
<Szatan> Pushing?
<Galahad_> ukradł komendantowi konto na wow
<BlessJah> jesli to byla polska policja, to maja na to cos jakis fachowy termin, po polsku
<paulEU> i wyzionęły ducha
<szymon_g> witam
<konradb> czesc
#ubuntu-pl 2011-11-25
<SimonPHOENIX> hej
<SimonPHOENIX> szymon_g
<SimonPHOENIX> my sie znamy?
<szymon_g> :) witaj SimonPHOENIX
<szymon_g> nie, chyba nie. daaawno tutaj na czacie w sumie nie bylem
<SimonPHOENIX> nie pisales maila do mnie jakis czas temu na temat jakiegos projektu?
<szymon_g> :? chyba mnie z kims mylisz... albo mam daleko posunięta skleroze o.O
<szymon_g> tak czy siak- z powrotem sobie ubuntu instaluje. wracam do macierzy ;)
<SimonPHOENIX> zapytam tylko, pamietasz afere jaka wywolalem w gadu gadu i tvn24? walczylismy o to by PiS nie doszedl do wladzy i pisalismy rozne gry i programy, jesli nie to nie Ty ;)
<szymon_g> ...
<szymon_g> zdecydowanie toto nie ja
<SimonPHOENIX> ok wiec :)
<szymon_g> :)
<SimonPHOENIX> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdwtMr1wr-0&feature=related
<jacekowski> poje******?
<Guest89412> dawno niestety nie
<EsmD> http://www.joemonster.org/art/18563/Wplyw_Jobsa
<tajwanuser> jest jakis dobry program do kompresji jpg/png bez utraty jakosci? jest ten KrzyOptymalizer, ale nie idzie przez wine
<tajwanuser> ;]
<jacekowski> PNG jest kompresja bezstratna
<jacekowski> a JPG nie da sie skompresowac bez utraty jakosci
<jacekowski> mozna strate minimalizowac
<tajwanuser> no tak, ale wiem, ze jak sie pomeczy plik tym programem, to mozna uzyskac lepsze efekty
<tajwanuser> tylko on dlugo pracuje
<jacekowski> to zainstaluj windowsa
<jacekowski> i odpal
<tajwanuser> jest cos takiego pod linuxa:P
<tajwanuser> ?*
<jacekowski> nie
 * tajwanuser jutro pojdzie na windowsa;)
<tajwanuser> albo
<m477> cze
<Oblawa> cze
<m477> kurde
<m477> wlasnie wstalem
<m477> woda sie wszedzie walala
<m477> nie wiem co sie stalo
<Oblawa> woda w mieszkaniu?
<m477> wóda kuzwa!
<Oblawa> heh
<m477> wlasnie sie reaninimuje bro
<Oblawa> daj stream
<m477> na co
<Oblawa> na reanimację
<Oblawa> właściwie to już za późno :<
<Oblawa> idę spać
<Oblawa> dobranoc, miłej nocy m477
<m477> ojtam
<Oblawa> nie katuj się tyle wódką :D
<m477> mmm
<m477> moze od jutra
<Oblawa> as you wish
<Oblawa> ja miałem iść spać ale jeszcze kiełbasy sobie wziąłem
<m477> jak to
<Oblawa> więc pewnie jeszcze 5 stron książki przeczytam
<m477> jakiej
<Oblawa> morderstwo w orient expresie
<Oblawa> ;>
<Oblawa> nic to, dobranoc :D
<m477> ;/
<m477> doktrze
<Oblawa> no co się krzywi
<m477> nie mam pojecia co sie stalo
<m477> mam straszny katar
<Oblawa> wskazówka, zostawiaj na imprezach włączoną kamerę w rogu pokoju
<m477> yhym
<m477> due to unforeseen circumstances ...
<Oblawa> dobra, ja lecę pa
<m477> nie
<m477> doktorze Oblawa
<m477> na rany chrystusa
<m477> matti__:
<m477> matti__:
<m477> matti__:
<m477> matti__:
<m477> matti__:
<m477> ;]
<Thorbjorn> m477: jODŁA!
<sysek> zief
<m477> Thorbjorn: do boju
<m477> kuzwa
<m477> ale sie schalem wczoraj ;o
<Thorbjorn> Co się dzieje w tych czasach...
<m477> nom
<Thorbjorn> 11 latka zgwalcona przez  3 kolegów...
<m477> film urwany, wszystko rozpierdolone
<m477> i  ja
<m477> miala farta
<Thorbjorn> kto miał farta?
<m477> nie mam nic do jedzenia nie mam nic alku [*]
<Thorbjorn> m477: no to dobry seks
<m477> matti_: o/
<m477> taqa
<m477> foursome
<Thorbjorn> czyli co? Redtube? ;D
<m477> ?
<m477> seks na jodle
<m477> damn
<sysek> m477: za duzo pijesz
<m477> co ty
<sysek> przestan, albo czeka Cie 25 lat pracy przymusoej
<m477> he?
<m477> nie dozyje ;o
<shpaq> mornin'
<Ashiren> moshimoshi
<m477> zaspalem do pracy ;o
<m477> za duzo wódy ;o
<sysek> jakim prawem jakas agencja ratingowa moze obnizyc rating
<sysek> jakie oni maja prawo
<m477> wat
<m477> sysek: sysuś synku
<sysek> pogral bym w cos, ale nie ma nic ciekawego
<sysek> slucham
<m477> bądz dobry i polej tatusiowi wodeczki
<sysek> nope
<m477> n arany chrystusa ;/
<sysek> po 12 moge polac
<m477> zdechne do 12
<m477> tatus musi zarzyc elkarstwa
<m477> musze isc do sklepu po wodke ale boje sie ze sie zrygam podordze
<Thorbjorn> wódka z rana jak śmietana
<m477> nono
<m477> musze wciagnac kreske aby odrzyc
<m477> omfg
<qermit> m477: ---------------- wciągaj ćpunie
<qermit> ciekawe czy univac sie już zaćpał na śmierć
<Thorbjorn> qermit: ćpuny, pedały, alkoholiki...
<Thorbjorn> fajnie ;D
<sysek> OMFG
<sysek> puddle of mudd wyda ponownie dwa pierwsze albumy
<Thorbjorn> KURWA!
<sysek> qermit: go go go!
<qermit> Thorbjorn: wieczorem ci zdejmę
<qermit> kurde źle
<qermit> jeszcze śpię
<inzaghi89> ;d
<onedeep69> hej
<m477> ;]
<m477> qermit: byle czego nie wciagam
<qermit> dobra dobra
<qermit> pewnie amfe ze szkłem z bombek
<m477> z zarowek
<m477> i tynkiem
<m477> + apap
<m477> ;]
<m477> zresztą
<m477> koks lepszy
 * Wilku zastanawia się jak można ćpać :f
<abbus> niektorym to samo przychodzi
<m477> ale co
<abbus> re
<qermit> tak samo jak być gejem
<m477> ;D
<abbus> o w morde
<abbus> ale porownanie :D
<m477> alkohol to tez cpanie, jakby ktos nie wiedzal ;o
<abbus> no dobra to jestem cpunem i co :D
<qermit> alkohol to alkohol
<m477> aha
<qermit> m477: idąc twoim tropem kefir to też alkohol
<m477> aha
<qermit> czyli też narkotykiem
<m477> go on
<abbus> a denaturat i plyn do spryskiwaczy?
<m477> bo jest psychoaktywny?
<qermit> a idąc dalej to mleko też jest narkotykiem
<m477> qermit: :D
<qermit> tylko narkotyk nie jest narkotykiem
<m477> nie cpaj
<Wilku> qermit: Bardzo śmieszne :P
<qermit> schowaj ten jęzor i z dala ode mnie
<m477> AHHAHA
<m477> homofob
<qermit> czas ubrać porcięta i wyjść z czworaków
<qermit> m477: powiedział bym raczej polak
<m477> aha
<m477> i co jeszcze bys powiedzal?
<qermit> ChaosEngine: o/
<TheNumb> qermit: nie obrażaj homosiów, co jeszcze Ciebie pozwą.
<TheNumb> Serio
<TheNumb> Chociaż Wilczek chyba nie jest taki, hm?
<qermit> niech pozywają
<qermit> ja nikogo nie pozywam jak obraża Katolików
<m477> ojejeku
<TheNumb> katole ;D
<m477> i pedały ;o
<Wilku> TheNumb: Ojtam, trza umieć śmiać się z siebie :)
<Wilku> m477: szeroki wybór tutaj :D
<m477> Wilku: ;]
<m477> kogo masz na mysli?
<Wilku> m477: Ogólnie o inności mówię :p
<Wilku> Oprócz mnie to jeszcze Admc i bastetmilo :>
<m477> hehe :)
<m477> całe spektrum bym powiedzal
<m477> z qermitem hejterem na czele
<Wilku> qermita mimo wszystko lubię :>
<suitch> kiedys to tu byly tylko male dziewczynki
<suitch> :(
<m477> suitch: wyrosły na dużych chłopców
<ChaosEngine> ave
<Wilku> Haha :D
<suitch> ja tam plci nie zmienialam
<Wilku> ChaosEngine: Ave!
<qermit> rane też była kobietą!
<m477> zaraz bede beltac
<suitch> qermit: rane to nie stad
<suitch> :|
<m477> :|
<qermit> \o\ _o| |o_ |o| _o_ /o/
<qermit> |o. |o_ \o/ _o| .o|
<m477> qermit: polej
<qermit> ale mi sie nie chce
<m477> makarena
<qermit> jeszcze
<suitch> ( >'.')> <('.'< ) ( >'.')> <('.'< )
<m477> ~_~
<m477> what the **** is wrong with you people
<TheNumb> >.>
<TheNumb> http://soundcloud.com/musicboxx/atc-around-the-world
<TheNumb> Macie starocia
<TheNumb> Na uspokojenie
<TheNumb> O
<TheNumb> Jaki spokój :D
<TheNumb> Posłuchali sę starocia ;]
<TheNumb> JODŁA
<m477> nie kus losu
<TheNumb> Jem przeterminowany jogurt ;d
<TheNumb> Kuszę los
<TheNumb> ;x
<m477> ~_~
<TheNumb> Niby 3 dni po terminie a wygląda i smakuje normalnie ;d
<m477> TheNumb: http://pl.memgenerator.pl/mem-image/no-chyba-nie-pl-ffffff
<TheNumb> Dobra
<TheNumb> lece pyknąć w tf2
<m477> wat
<PoKrAk> jeloł
<PoKrAk> pytanie: potrzebuje rozwiązania do samodzielnego zakładania kont pocztowych przez userów via www
<PoKrAk> znacie jakieś dobre?
<morfeusz888> cześć
<nn52> o/
<nn52> ale mam fajne gnome z dokami :D
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<nane_> ping
<nane_> o/ lisu
<lisu> o/
<nn52> cholerne doki no... :P problemy z ich istawieniem
<nn52> ustawienie/
<grek> czesc
<grek> mam problem z kompilacja sterownika
<grek> http://wklej.to/EHXqw
<nn52> Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<grek> no tyle ze nie wiem jak zmienic ta komende
<grek> cos mam doinstalowac ?
<nn52> mkdir? :D
<nn52> zrób te katalogi :>
<nn52> karalog
<nn52> :>
<grek> ale mkdir co
<grek> ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/source
<grek> czy  /lib/modules/`uname
<grek> http://wklej.to/42r0F
<grek> wie ktos ?
<grek> nie wiem czy mam zaisntlawane kernel sources
<grek> tu jest z mkdir http://wklej.to/HUktt
<grek> a tak pliki wygldaja
<grek> http://wklej.to/5cwoo
<nn52> nie ma dostępu do /lib/modules/3.0.0-14-generic/source: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu -.-
<nn52> zrób ten katalog , ja tak miałam ze strownikami do kserokopiarki
<grek> no zrobilem na dole http://wklej.to/5cwoo
<nn52> hmm
<nn52> dziwne
<jacekowski> ehhhhh
<jacekowski> trzeba zrodla kernela zainstalowac
<jacekowski> albo naglowki same
<PoKrAk> jest jakieś zycie tu ?
<ChaosEngine> PoKrAk: jest
<ChaosEngine> PoKrAk: dalej ten problem z zakładaniem kont pocztowych?
<matti__> PoKrAk: mam pleśń jak chcesz z kimś porozmawiać
<grek> no zainstalowalem
<grek> linux source
<grek> to chyba to ?
<grek> sudo ls -la /lib/modules/3.0.0-14-generic/source/
<grek> nic nie ma
<grek> to jak zainstalowac ?
<grek> jacekowski: źródła znaczy linux-source ? taki pakiet z repo ?
<grek> moze nie mam repo ze zrodlami ?
<grek> w ktorym repo sa kernel sources z tego co widze w sources list  - nei mam zaznaczone wiekszosc sources
<grek>  http://wklej.to/lg9Bp
<PoKrAk> potrzebuje rozwiązanie zeby userzy mogli sobie sami konta przez www zakładać
<PoKrAk> ma wspólpracowac z postfixem
<ChaosEngine> PoKrAk: na jakiej zasadzie masz zezwalać userom (którym?) na założenie konta?
<ChaosEngine> PoKrAk: formularz rejestracyjny?
<PoKrAk> tak formularz na czym to stanie nie wiem narazie w fazie projektu i musze coś na poczatek zaproponować
<ChaosEngine> PoKrAk: http://squirrelmail.org/docs/admin/admin-9.html
<ChaosEngine> pierwszy z brzegu temat wylookany w G
<PoKrAk> a z doświadczenia
<matti__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLfYoE-6kII
<ChaosEngine> PoKrAk: z doświadczenia to się tego tak nie wystawia komu się chce, tylko zakłąda się formularz coby userzy albo requestowali o konto albo się to batchowo robi hurtem przez jakiś skrypt -> admin to robi
<PoKrAk> a tu ma byc bez admina tak jak zakłada sie konta na wp itp
<grek> wiecie mzoe dlaczego nie mam zrodla kernela
<grek> root@grek-dv7-laptop:/home/grek/Pobrane/a867_drv_v1.0.28# apt-cache search linux-source
<grek> linux-source - Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches
<grek> linux-source-3.0.0 - Linux kernel source for version 3.0.0 with Ubuntu patches
<grek> a zainstalowany mam 3.0.0-14-generic
<grek> czemu nei ma zrodla w repo ?
<grek> jakie macie repo na ubuntu 11.10 ?
<grek> tzn kernela jakiego
<jacekowski> PoKrAk: postfix + courier
<jacekowski> PoKrAk: i baza danych w mysql
<jacekowski> PoKrAk: poszukaj pod haslem postfix + vmail
<online> ls
<online> q
<online> quit
<PoKrAk> ok
<Yogi4> Witam
<Yogi4> Ktos wie jak działa launchpad i jak tam mozna zamieszczac programy?
<Wilku> Yogi4: Po rejestracji tworzysz nowy projekt i uzupełniasz wszystko
<Yogi4> Wilku aha, a jakie programy mozna zamieszczać?
<Yogi4> jest jakas opcja np. na freeware?
<Wilku> Jedynie programy opensource
<Yogi4> A programy public domanin?
<Oblawaa> cze¶æ
<Oblawaa> cześć
 * Wilku Oblawa na Wilczka!
<Wilku> :D
<Wilku> Co tam?
<Oblawaa> cześć :D
<Oblawaa> a
<Oblawaa> muszę wziąć się w garść
<Oblawaa> zacząć ćwiczyć, zacząć udzielać się towarzysko, zacząć robić wreszcie ten podcast :|
<Wilku> Ja też musiałbym się wziąć w garść :f
<Oblawaa> no
<Oblawaa> a kto tu się reklamował że zabezpiecza masę krytyczną
<Oblawaa> ?
<Wilku> Co to masa krytyczna?
<Oblawaa>  nieformalny ruch społeczny, polegający na organizowaniu spotkań maksymalnie licznej grupy rowerzystów i ich wspólnym przejeździe przez miasto. Spotkania te odbywają się pod hasłem "My nie blokujemy ruchu, my jesteśmy ruchem"[1] i mają na celu zwrócenie uwagi władz i ogółu społeczeństwa na zwykle ignorowanych rowerzystów
<suitch> a po co zwracac te uwage?
<nn52> o/
<AaaA> Oblawaa: co za podcast?
<matti__> nudi
<matti_> Jodła
<Wilku> Tu grab, odbiór xd
<Yogi4> czy jest jakis kanał dla xubuntu ?
<EsmD> po co?
<Yogi4> nie wiem jak włączyc dzwiek
<EsmD> pewnie sie znajdzie jakis dla xfce czy co to tam ma xubuntu
<Yogi4> niestety xfc ma strasznie uboga konfiguracje
<Yogi4> a z konsoli chyba nawet w ogole nie da sie tego zrobic.
<EsmD> wystarczy poszukac w opcjach
<EsmD> chyab zen ie masz zaisntalowanych sterownikow
<EsmD> a jesli "szukales i nie dales rady" to lepij sie przespij czy cos i na nastepny dzien sobie poszukaj gdy bedziesz mial jasniejszy umysl :>
<matti_> m477: polewaj
<m477> matti_: polewam
<matti_> a myślałęm że śpisz spokojnie snem pijaka :)
<m477> ;o
<m477> wstalem bo suuszylo
<Wilczek> :)
<^mhr> dobry
<Damn3d> wiecie że papież ma wygolone brwii?
<^mhr> :|
<Damn3d> to taki tip of the day
<m477> psycho
<Damn3d> http://www.ateo.pl/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/papiez_benedykt_xvi.jpeg
<Damn3d> A nie ma ?
<GriGi> Ma ktoś konto na GetGlue?
<^mhr> potrzebujesz kleju?
<GriGi> taki jakby serwis społecznościowy-tematyczny z serialami, filmami
<GriGi> niee :P
<GriGi> można się "czeckin'ować" jak się ogląda seriale, filmy i za to dostaje się różne odznaki, naklejki
<^mhr> hmm
<GriGi> i jak się ma ich ponad dwadzieścia to mogą przysłać fizyczne wlepki pocztą
<GriGi> podobno wysyłają też za darmo, i też do polski
<^mhr> wlepki czego
<GriGi> takie "odznaki"
<^mhr> i po co ci taka odznaka że oglądasz serial?
<GriGi> np. jak oglądasz jakiś serial to dostajesz naklejki z postaciami itp.
<GriGi> mi nie, tak tylko się zastanawiam czy im się to opłaca
<GriGi> po całym świecie rozsyłać, za darmo
<^mhr> a, no zapewne opłaca się
<^mhr> ubuntu też się opłaca wysyłać pocztą płytki
<GriGi> takie "badges" http://goo.gl/0uZlR
<GriGi> ubuntu wysyła? I płaci się tylko za płytkę?
<^mhr> nie płaci się nic
<GriGi> o, a ja mam problem z wypaleniem 11.10 :P
<GriGi> trzeba kupić nagrywarkę bo chyba znów się napęd zepsuł
<GriGi> gdyby tak pomyśleć to pewnie się opłaca bo to przyciąga fanów do serwisu, taka naklejka z twarzą jakiegoś tam bohatera
<^mhr> mówiąc szczerze pomysł wydaje się być nieco idiotyczny... na cholerę ci twarz jakiegoś aktora :|
<^mhr> na przypince czy odznace
<GriGi> niby tak, ale tak czytam polskiego fanpejdża i fanów to przyciąga. Taka grywalizacja, jakieś tam chyba edycje limitowane robią
<GriGi> jeśli klikniesz "check in" podczas premiery sezonu itp. ale wiadomo że to głównie skierowane do USA
<GriGi> bo u nas premiery serialu o tej samej godzinie nie uświadczysz :P
<^mhr> :|
<^mhr> dodaj lubię to a wyślę ci włos z mojego psa
<^mhr> i odcisk jego łapy
<GriGi> nie lubię psów :/
<GriGi> tzn. lubię zwierzęta, są fajne
<GriGi> ale tak z daleka ;)
<^mhr> to też, psa ci nie wyślę tylko włos z niego
<GriGi> ;)
<GriGi> ja prawie nigdzie nie klima Like it, nie rozumiem takich ludzi
<GriGi> nie będę się przyczyniał do farm fanów ;)
<GriGi> szczególnie te idiotyczne, w stylu "Gdy budzę się rano to mi zimno i piję ciepłą kawę" blabla
<GriGi> klikam* a nie klima* :P
<Wizard> cześć
<^mhr> cześć
<nn52> o/
<^mhr> no witaj
<nn52> co tam?
<^mhr> stara bieda
<nn52> zaś latam po menagerach okien :D
<nn52> Unity -> Gnome Classic -> Gnome3  -> gnome3 + C. Docs -> KDE4  :P
<^mhr> xfce?
<^mhr> lxde?
<^mhr> xfce nie jest lekki ale naprawdę jest fajny i dla mnie dużo przyjaźniejszy niz np unity
<nn52> ***e nie chce :D
<m477> nn52: nic z tego nie jest menadzerem okien ~_~
<nn52> KDe4 bardzo mnie się podoba :D
<^mhr> dobra
<nn52> ok... środowisko graficzne
<^mhr> teraz przesadziliście
<^mhr> nn52 i m477
<^mhr> :| czekam na e345
<m477> :|
<nn52> oO
<nn52> gnome3 clasic : nie można skasować z górnych paneli ikon o.O
<nn52> gnome3: brakuje coś na zasadzie maksymalizowanie okien z Traya, i niektóre aplikacja tj działaują tle , i nie da się ich przywrócić
<nn52> Unity 2D: znikają  "_   [] X " i nie da się zminimalizować lub z maksymalizować
<nn52> Unity 3D: ten lewey pasek tj się zawiesza, klikaja prawy chcąc coś zrobisz pole wyboru nieodpowiada  i brak traya...
<nn52> KDE4.... jak narazie wszystko działa :P, Tray jest i nie wiesza się wiec poużywam , to zobacze  i znajde bolączki
<suitch> nn52: to sobie napraw
<nn52> suitch, godzinami kodu nie bd przeanalizowywała by znaleść....
<Wizard> nn52, mówi się analizowała
<Wizard> gnome2 jest wporzo ;)
<Wizard> nie, julek?
<Wizard> gnome3 też, ale jak ktoś ma cierpliwość
<Wizard> mi jej starczyło na 1,5 miesiąca
<nn52> Wizard, mnie też nie na długo
<nn52> :D
<nn52> Jak narazię przystosowywuję KDE4 do własnych potrzeb. =)
<nn52> ciekawe, mam bana na IP na 3 dni na Rizon.net i nie wiem za co o.O
<Yogi4> mam pytanie, czy ktos byłby tak miły i sprawdził czy dany program działa?
<Yogi4> okazuje sie, ze chyba jest problem z wersja lua
 * Yogi4 pokazuje http://ukrywanieinformacji.appspot.com/pliki/patrz-lin-0.2622.tgz
<Wizard> Yogi4, nikt by nie był tak miły
<suitch> czesc Wizard
<Wizard> cześć suitch
<suitch> co slychac
<Wizard> suitch, pamiętasz to śmieszne distro, co kiedyś używałaś?
<suitch> no
<suitch> co z nim?
<Wizard> ostatnio kumpel z roboty wpadł do mnie na piwo
<suitch> to z lodzi gosc zrobil
<Wizard> okazało się, że to on to robił ;)
<suitch> w sensie malego poznales?
<suitch> kiedys cie juz przeciez chcialam zapoznac
<suitch> -_-
<Wizard> tak, pamiętam
<suitch> w ogole widzialam sie z nim we wrzesniu
<Wizard> ale ja go poznałem z rok temu w pracy
<suitch> jak jechalismy do pragi
<Wizard> ale siara :|
<suitch> co siara
<Wizard> ja tam miałem przyjść, qermit mi mówił
<Wizard> ej, to byłby zonk
<suitch> czemu
<Wizard> no bo qermit mówił, że tam paru znajomych z Łodzi będzie
<suitch> bo byli jeszcze jacys jego
<suitch> bo on kiedys pracowal w lodzi
<Wizard> qermit?
<suitch> no
<suitch> w wakacje
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> ja cały czas pracuję w Łodzi
<suitch> ale to troche wam zajelo ustalenie z malym ze wy to wy
<suitch> -_-
<Wizard> no nie?
<Wizard> :D
<Yogi4> Wizard, widocznie tak
<Wizard> Yogi4, chodzi o to, że wklejanie cudzego kodu z irca to samobójstwo ;)
<Yogi4> ?
<Wizard> bo skąd mogę wiedzieć, że ty mi tym kodem haseł nie wyciągniesz czy nie usuniesz /? :>
<suitch> Wizard: qermit sie pyta czy lubisz malego
<Yogi4> kod jakich hasel?
<Yogi4> A rozumie
<Wizard> a czytać to mi się nie chce, szczególnie, że napisałeś, że to lua
<Wizard> :)
<Yogi4> m chodzi Ci o to czy to nie jest spyware
<Yogi4> no tak.
<Wizard> suitch, fajny koleś
<Wizard> znaczy taki do życia
<Yogi4> Ale mozesz to samo uruchomic w ruby
<Wizard> i ma poczucie humoru
<Yogi4> lua
<Yogi4> i chyba wersja w perlu jest
<Wizard> Yogi4, :)
<m477> co tam spiohy
<Wizard> m477, nic, śmiejemy się
<Yogi4> program binarny jest by ładniej wyglądalo
<m477> czemu? ;o
<Yogi4> bo tacy sa ludzie
<m477> OMFG :O
<Yogi4> nie kazdy umie uruchomic skrypt
<Yogi4> dla wielu musi byc gui itp.
<m477> O_O
<Wizard> zasadniczo, to nie ma różnicy pomiędzy uruchomieniem skryptu a binarki
<Wizard> tak czy wspak trza +x mu dać
<m477> nono
<julek> Wizard: ta... (odnosnie gnome)
<EsmD> jak mozna jeszcze na polski przetlumaczyc syphon, procz syfon?
<Yogi4> Wizard tak, ale szybciej przeczytasz ;-)
<Yogi4> zreszta alg. jest dostepny, sam mozesz napisac jak nie wierzysz ;-)
<Wizard> :0
<Wizard> kur*a, nienawidzę dzieci
<Wizard> i oczywiście nade mnie się musiały jakieś króliki wprowadzić, chyba z 10 bachorów
<Wizard> japierd...
<Wizard> z poprzedniego mieszkania wybyłem właśnie przez takich królików
<m477> japierd?
<Wizard> tu pomieszkałem pół roku i znów
<m477> wbij tam w nocy z siekierą :)
<Wizard> m477, od kiedy się wprowadzili codziennie zapoznaję ich z klasyką polskiego metalu
<Wizard> dziś przygotowałem płytę "Czarne zastępy w hołdzie Kat"
<julek> Wizard: pusc im w nocy jakis black metal czy cos:P
<m477> pf
<Wizard> właśnie leci Behemoth - Ostatni tabor
<m477> Wizard: kawaleria szatana FTW
<julek> widzialem gdzies ostatnio w internecie plyte, w opisie bylo: gatunek: brutal progressive death metal, chyba by sie nadalo
<Wizard> julek, na jutro mam cannibal corpse
<Wizard> chociaż jeszcze się zastanawiam nad Immortalem
<julek> hmm... cos kojarze
<EsmD> Wizard: zapoznaj ich z Nargarothem, np. Wenn Regen Liebt http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vX03MKdvoc albo Manchmal wenn sie schlaft http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u__NXe7iW0Y
<EsmD> szkoda ze nie znalazlem wiecej takiej muzyki
<Wizard> u mnie w domu jest zakaz mówienia w jakimkolwiek germańskim języku
<m477> Wizard: u mnie tez
<m477> odrazu szubienica
<julek> Wizard: ++
<julek> kupilem ostatnio plyte - szwabskie wydanie i byla w srodku wkladka z tekstami...
<Wizard> bleh
<julek> przetlumaczonymi na szwabski
<EsmD> Wizard: ale tam i tak nie zrozumiesz tekstu
<julek> wezmy np. taki ladny tytul: "you have your own special way" - od razu widac, ze spokojna, lekka ballada
<Wizard> a po niemiecku brzmi jak ręce do góry
<julek> a po szwabsku - "du hast deine ganz besondere art"
<julek> no koszma
<julek> koszmar
<Wizard> angielski też jest do dupy
<julek> no dobra, ale przynajmniej nie taki paskudny, gardlowy
<Wizard> po rosyjsku i polsku ładniej :>
<EsmD> a jak rzeczywiscie cos niemieckiego przyprawia cie o mdlosci, to polecam Satyricon, Mudvayne - Determined(jedyna ich dobra piosenka), stary Samael, albo jakis wykrecajacy suty Marilyn Manson
<Wizard> pff
<Wizard> Satyriconu nie trawię, a Marylin Manson to miał być jakiś żart?
<EsmD> Chodzi ci tez o to zeby rozumiec tekst?
<EsmD> Behemotha moze?
<Wizard> nie, chodzi mi o to, że słucham co lubię
<Wizard> Behemoth był wczoraj ;)
<Wizard> przedwczoraj Vader
<EsmD> A jakis pagan etal?
<EsmD> *metal
<julek> dla mnie za ciezkie
<Wizard> julek, ja lubię, a sąsiedzi mi bachorami tupią
<Wizard> trza zagłuszyć
<EsmD> Wolfchant, Eluveitie
<julek> :)
<Wizard> o, Eluveitie jest wporzo
<Wizard> ale mniejsza
<m477> merlina mensona to ja w gimnazjum sluchalem
<m477> Wizard: pusc im to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHEy2LdH3nU&list=FLFPXowCBhd9VGQk9x_XG7hw&index=17&feature=plpp_video
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/8y4erpy> (at www.youtube.com)
<Wizard> ja nic nie słuchałem w gimnazjum
<Wizard> nie skończyłem gimnazjum
<m477> :-(
<m477> stary pryk jestes to nie bylo gimnazjum jeszcze
<Wizard> hehe, stary
<m477> ;]
<Wizard> m477, było, ale ja byłem już w średniej szkole
<m477> ;/
<m477> no ja tez
<^mhr> http://www.tvn24.pl/-1,1725577,0,1,jesli-umre-lub-zgine-w-wypadku-sprawca-jest-piotr-b,wiadomosc.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d4gr8qz> (at www.tvn24.pl)
<^mhr> :x przerażające
<m477> :))))))))
<^mhr> coś na tej działce musi być
<^mhr> lokator zabijający właścicieli domu, zabijający rodzinę chcącą odkupić ten dom i ostrzył zęby na dzieci
<^mhr> :|
<^mhr> tam musi być jakieś złoto albo cholera wie co
<m477> pokemony
<Wilczek> Używał ktoś z was FL Studio i Nexusa?
<^mhr> Wilczek: a o co chodzi z FL studio?
<`Dreadlish> fl jest git
<Wilczek> ^mhr: Nie wiem jak wyłączyć echo :/
<`Dreadlish> ale do nexusa trzeba mieć cierpliwość
<`Dreadlish> Wilczek: zazwyczaj włazisz w mikser i wyłączasz
 * Wizard zeiwa
<sysek> :(
 * m477 pociesza
<m477> sysek: jak moge pomoc
<BlessJah> zaczynaja mnie wkurzac thorbjornowe hilighty
<sysek> a mnie nasze spoleczenstwo
<Szatan> nn
<Devil_Inside> witam :)
<BlessJah> sysek: ajtam
<m477> sysek: jakie ;o
<konradb> wie ktoś może co jest powodem nie wybudzania ze sleepa i wygaszonego ekranu?
<m477> piątek wieczór a my na ircu :-)
<sysek> who cares
<sysek> przeszkadza Ci to ?
<m477> co
<sysek> ze piatek, amy na ircu
<m477> ;]
<m477> sysuś tylko spokojnie :)
<sysek> jestem spokojny
<sysek> tylko jestem zmeczony
<sysek> i troche wkurzony
<m477> dlaczego? ;o
<m477> jak mozna byc troche wkurzonym i spokojnym jednocześnie? :)
<sysek> bo mnie koles nowy w pracy wkurzyl
<m477> daj mi adres to sie tym zajme
<sysek> bo robil cos na sowim zajebistym mac booku white
<sysek> i mysli, zejestem plebsem
<m477> polam mu nogi
<konradb> to trzeba było go uświadomić że jest pedałem
<m477> ;]
<konradb> jak można zapłacić kilka tysięcy za coś co jest tak zrypane?
<konradb> wolał bym jakiegoś della za połowę ceny + dobre distro linuksa...
<sysek> wiesz, sam sie przymiezam do kupna iMac, ale to za pol roku moze pozniej
<sysek> ale okej
<sysek> jednak nie ma prawa tak sie do mnie odzywac
<m477> a jak sie odzywa
<sysek> mowie, jakbym byl plebsem
<konradb> iMac to inna sprawa
<m477> a to hultaj
<m477> badz lepszy i kup big maca
<konradb> google i automatyczne tłumaczenie stron ;-d
<konradb> przetłumaczyło mi na polski, dałem "wyswietl oryginał" i mi przetłumaczyło z polskiego na angielski ;-D
<konradb> i teraz to rozszyfruj
<konradb> ó
<m477> wat
<sysek> hm
<sysek> konradb: a ile kosztuje dobry lapek dell ?
<konradb> oj teraz updatuje system, ledwo mi ssh chodzi. Sorry ale narazie nie dam rady nic otworzyć na mobilnym syfie ;P
<m477> 2,5k
<konradb> za tyle dorwiesz już coś fajnego
<sysek> bo moze masz racje
<sysek> moze jednak kupie laptopa dell i wgram linuksa
<konradb> zalezy do czego potrzebujesz
<m477> pornole
<konradb> imac imho tylko do grafiki
<konradb> :P
<sysek> nie no,, po prostu chcialem cos nowego
<konradb> jak cenisz designe i masz kase to kupuj ;-D
<m477> kup psa ;o
<qermit> sysek: dobry lapek dell kosztuje 10k
<sysek> tyle co macbook pro
 * m477 insane
<qermit> sysek: no tyle sie płaci za dobry sprzęt
<qermit> znajomy kupił też w miarę dobrego della za jakieś 3k czy 4k
<m477> i ciekawe co ma taki laptop za 10k
<sysek> zawsze marzylem o iMac
<konradb> tak
<m477> nie
<konradb> zainstalowałem sobie osx86
<konradb> snow leopard był fajny przez miesiąć :P
<konradb> miesiąc*
<dweller> oh, well
<dweller> nie każdy ma bredyspozycje wanabe geja
<dweller> predyspozycje*
<m477> ^^
<m477> DO WANT
<sysek> moje pieniadze i robie z nimi co chce
<dweller> spoko, macbooki są fajne
<m477> ;o
<konradb> podoba mi sie designe appla
<konradb> ale lion narazie to porażka
<m477> no cóż
<konradb> w ogóle coś było że mają być AMD procki w macach
<m477> a co jest teraz
<dweller> po co apple ma sobie strzelać w stopy?
<dweller> Intele
<m477> :]
<dweller> z resztą Apple odchodzi od Radeonów w iMacach
<dweller> więc opcja z AMD nie ma szans
<m477> sad story bro
<dweller> czy ja wiem
<dweller> i tak wole Intelowskie integry
 * dweller gdyba jaki zegarek sobie na desktop wpakować
<dweller> chociaż
<dweller> ten z irssi mi starczy ;f
<sysek> intel hd3000 lepsze niz radeon 6k cośtam ?
<m477> mlodziez ma teraz problemy
<dweller> sysek: nie
<dweller> energooszczędniejsze
<sysek> w mac mini sa intel hd3000
<dweller> i w normalnych zastosowaniach zupełnie wystarczające
<dweller> ja mam intelowskie gma 4500mhd
<dweller> i mi wystarcza
<sysek> chciaz
<sysek> jakbym kupil iMaca, to bymi bylow sumie troche szkoda linuksa
<sysek> przyzwyczailem sie do niego i do jego rozwiazan
<Kajka> sysek: Kupiłem iMaca miesiąc temu. Również po przesiadce z Linuksa. Pracuje się fajnie, ale trochę za dużo jeszcze przyzwyczajeń mi zostało ;).
<lisu> re
<lisu> matko, co wy robicie, ze maki musicie miec?
<m477> lisu: o/
<sysek> lisu: nic. pracuje w iSpocie, i mysle czy by nie pozbierac po prostu na iMaca
<m477> kryzys dojrzewania przechodza ;o
<m477> eksperymentuja ...
<m477> sysek: a masz znizke z tej okazji?
<sysek> m477: idz sie napic i przestan pisac glupoty
<Kajka> lisu: Nikt nie powiedział, że musiałem go kupić ;).
<sysek> bo powoli zaczynasz mnie irytowac
<m477> sysuś :-(
<m477> to polej
 * sysek polewa
<m477> :)
<ciemnytyp> siedzac na wirtualnej maszynie i uzywajac programow do ingerencji w hardware mozna uszkodzic kompa?
<ciemnytyp> np. Speedfan
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> spróbuj
<ciemnytyp> nie dzieki , wole zapytac
<Wizard> ja nie wiem
<Wizard> na 100% nie, bo niby jak?
<Wizard> w ogóle, co to jest speedfan?
<dweller> uszkodzi hardware wirtualnej maszyny
<dweller> ;)
<Wizard> ej, to jest jakieś windziane gówno
<Wizard> ciemnytyp, idź o windziane gówna pytać na #windows
<Wizard> :S
<ciemnytyp> to byl tylko przyklad
<ciemnytyp> pytam czysto teoretycznie
<m477> co za kultura ;S
<Wizard> zły, bo niby skąd ludki tutaj mają znać windziane gówna?
<Wizard> m477, jak zwykle
<m477> :)
<Wizard> ale jak widzę pytanie o windows, to muszę zareagować
<ciemnytyp> gościu , chodzilo mi o samą myśl, żeby ludzie zrozumieli o jakie programy mi mniej wiecej chodzi
<m477> ciemnytyp: uruchom bios VM
<m477> i tam pozmieniaj
<m477> ciemny typ spod szarej gwiazdy ;o
<Wizard> spod brązowej
<Wizard> btw, do kogo było "gościu"?
<m477> gówno
<dweller> ;f
<Wizard> :D
<m477> no chyba nie do mnie
<Wizard> m477, ty jak zwykle trzymasz poziom ;)
<m477> Wizard: ano
<dweller> stara się widać
<Wizard> ja też się staram
<m477> bo pionu juz nie moge
 * Wizard wyszczerza mordę
<Wizard> m477, jeszcze sobie dolej
<m477> ano
<m477> sysek: polej
<m477> :-(
<Wizard> na ircu chlacie?
<m477> codziennie
<sysek> on pije
<m477> sysek: mi polewa
<Wizard> paranoja :|
<m477> ano
<Wizard> ciemnytyp, tak na serio, to takie programy nie mają jak regulować wiatraczka jak przez acpi/apm/bios czy co tam jeszcze
<Wizard> a to wszystko jest emulowane
<Wizard> więc de facto wiatraczka nie ma :)
<Wizard> po mojemu, to to się powinno wywalić twierdząc, że nie ma wiatraczka
<Wizard> z drugiej strony.. emulowane acpi zczytuje stan baterii lapka jakoś
<ciemnytyp> wirtualna maszyna niby korzysta z rzeczywistych czesci komputera
<sysek> Wizard: no lekka tak
<ciemnytyp> a z drugiej strony to jest autonomiczny system
<Wizard> ciemnytyp, spróbuj zwiększyć prędkość wiatraczka, tak nic nie zepsujesz
<dweller> łożyska się wyrobią szybciej!
<qermit> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> cześć qermit
<jacekowski> ciemnytyp: teoretycznie nie powinien bo VM izoluje goscia od hosta
<jacekowski> ciemnytyp: ale bywaja czasem bugi w hypervisorach ktore pozwalaja na eskalacje uprawnien ( ale to trzeba robic zamierzenie a nie przez przypadek )
<jacekowski> Wizard: acpi emulowac bardzo latwo
<Wizard> jacekowski, ja to bym chciał się go pozbyć :(
<Wizard> co było złego w apm?
<jacekowski> nic
<jacekowski> za proste bylo
<jacekowski> nie dalo sie spyware w nim zostawic
<Wizard> taa..
<Wizard> i dlatego trza było zrobić acpi, z mega-językiem opisu itd
<ryoshu> http://www.mageia.org/en/2/ ktoś już się bawił? :)
<m477> co to za jakis zwalony linux
<`Dreadlish> mageia to taka mandriva
<`Dreadlish> i to i to zjebane
<`Dreadlish> ups
<`Dreadlish> bana dostane :<
<m477> ano
<`Dreadlish> zaraz kermitowaty albo któryś inny pan przewrażliwiony przyjdzie
<`Dreadlish> ale żem zgadł :D
<`Dreadlish> normalnie high as fuck
<qermit> zglos sie jutro rano z wypranym językiem
<qermit> przynajmniej teraz sami wiedzą za co lecą uciszenia
<m477> zginą jak bohater
<NopeChuckTesta> kto zginie?
<qermit> pytek
<m477> Dreadlish: o/
<NopeChuckTesta> m477: \o
<NopeChuckTesta> musze dwóch okienek używać
<m477> ;o
<NopeChuckTesta> uuu :(
<NopeChuckTesta> nie śmieszne
<ryoshu> qermit ok, przestrzeganie norm społecznych ok! :)
<qermit> Dreadlish: zgłoś się pojutrze
<EsmD> a mozna gwiazdkowac jak sie przeklina?
<manio> qermit: Wizard uznał, że zjebany nie jest przekleństwem
<nn52> oho ... qermit w swoim żywiole
<manio> manio	chyba, że zjebany nie uważamy za klnięcie	20:17
<manio> konradb	Wizard: kick urself ;>	20:17
<manio> Wizard	manio, nie
<manio> 22.11.2011 godzina 21:13
<qermit> manio: mial szczescie ze mnie wtedy nie było
<yournickhere> qermit: pojutrze jest niedziela
<manio> qermit: sorki godzina 20:16
<qermit> 1st
<qermit> a mógł mieć już zdjęte
<ciemnytyp> pojutrze jest poniedziałek
<qermit> manio: wracając do tematu, na kanale można dyskutować bez używania wulgaryzmów
<manio> qermit: no pewnie, tylko chodziło mi o to, że jak używa wulgaryzmu op to to nei jest wulgaryzmem, a innym się dostaje
<manio> z resztą nie istotne to dla mnie
<qermit> manio: nastepnym razem bede go kopał (wizarda)
<qermit> ale mnie przy tym nie było
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<manio> zapamiętałem tę sytuację bo dosłownie chwilkę wcześniej kopnął kogoś za przekleństwo heheh
<qermit> manio: ja ciebie rozumiem, bo tez jestem na kanalach na ktorych nie mam opa
<qermit> i wiem jak to wygląda
<qermit> manio: a i jeszcze jedno, nie zawsze kopie/banuje/uciszam
<ciemnytyp> a w sumie to dlaczego takie restrykcje, że nie można przeklinać?
<jacekowski> manio: wizard to lama i nie wiem z jakiej okazji on dostal opa
<qermit> jacekowski: ja tez nie jestem megamózgiem
<qermit> ciemnytyp: taka tradycja kanałowa
<ciemnytyp> qermit: odrobina patologii nie zaszkodzi
<jacekowski> ta, ale wizard sie nie nadaje
<qermit> dlatego nie kopię za poglądy
<qermit> jacekowski: tutaj to tylko Stirlitz może poradzić
<dweller> ale psioczycie
<dweller> a Stirlitz to lurk
<dweller> ;f
<nn52> kto ma KDE4! chwalić się
 * manio o/
<ciemnytyp> chax0ry nie używają kde
<manio> nn52: a co?
<nn52> manio, masz firefox'a?
<manio> nie
<nn52> kurde ;>
<manio> a co masz za problem?
<nn52> na ff jest dziwny fenomen - na ff gdy nie ruszam kursorem , to on znika :D xD dopiero jak porusze to się pokazuje ;p
<dweller> ciemnytyp: a czego?
<dweller> bo ja używam tapety
<manio> taki problem to nie problem ;p
<nn52> wiem :P
<nn52> ale ciekawi mnie , czy ktoś też tak ma :D
<manio> czekaj zainstaluje ff
<nn52> P
<manio> nn52: u mnie jest kursor cały czas ale to goły firefox
<nn52> nie na każdej stronie i nie zawsze :P
<nn52> czego używasz? :
<nn52> do przeglądania neta?
<manio> jakoś dziwnie szybko działa ten ff8
<jacekowski> en0x: jestes?
<manio> nn52: chrome
<nn52> łe... tego spiegowskiego gówna?
<manio> nn52: ale widzę, ze firefox ładnie przyspieszył
<manio> no włąśnie tego
<nn52> zainstaluj SRWare Iron, ma z kody usunięty kod odpowiedzialny za wysyłania informacji do Googla
<manio> przesiadłem się z ff właśnie ze względu na szybkość działania
<manio> muszę potestować tego firefoca może wrócę do korzeni
<nn52> a ja z Chroma na FF ze względu że w chrome nakłądają się (overlaping) koreańskie fonty...
<dweller> firefox starcza
<dweller> z przyzwyczajenia wiekszość używa
<nn52> dweller, ja używam jeszcze dlatego że ma fajny bajer który nazywa się "Greasemonkey" i "AdBlock" :D
<dweller> już wiem czemu ludzie narzekają na friefoksa
<dweller> mam zainstalowanego adblocka tylko i dwa słowniki
<dweller> a ludzie mają pod 10-20 wtyczek i się dziwią że muli
<nn52> Bo nie poto na onecie oglądam 1:20 reklamy by zobaczyć napis" Sorry,this conent is avabile only in Poland", coś z tym stylu
<dweller> heh
<nn52> chamstwo z tymi  adsami na onecie i youtubie
<SimonPHOENIX> kurde, panowie, maz mojej kochanki dowiedzial sie o jej romansie
<SimonPHOENIX> bala sie wrocic do domu
<nn52> No i ? :>
<SimonPHOENIX> i teraz nie mam z nia kontaktu
<SimonPHOENIX> bala sie ze ja zabije
<nn52> szczęście że ja nie jestem taka puszczalska , tylko narmalna
<dweller> SimonPHOENIX: zadzwoń na policję ;f
<nn52> Policje?? :D jak byś nie znał Polskich realii
<dweller> zakładam że on jednak jest w tej szwecji
<en0x>  jacekowski szto?
<nn52> Policja w polsce, jest jak PKP ew. Poczta Polska
 * dweller zawsze patrzy wpierw na hosta, a dopiero potem na nick :D
<SimonPHOENIX> dweller, dobre posuniecie ;)
<dweller> szwedzka policja jest całkiem spoko
<SimonPHOENIX> no ale tak czy inaczej musze poszukac nowej dziewczyny pewnie
<nn52> aa szwedzka...
<nn52> myślałam że o polskiej mowa :D
<SimonPHOENIX> dweller, no raz mi najeb... i wyladowalem w szpitalu na szyciu
<nn52> bo na polską , to nie warto dzwonić
<SimonPHOENIX> ran otwartych
<dweller> powiedzieli nam nawet gdzie jest monopol blisko
<nn52> =D
<nn52> dweller, jakie miasto?
<dweller> Malmoe
<SimonPHOENIX> nn52, a Ty nie szukasz moze chlopaka?
<nn52> SimonPHOENIX, nie
<nn52> mam męża :>
<dweller> jemu to nie przeszkadza
<dweller> :D
<dweller> anyway, to chyba jedyna rzecz jaką możesz teraz zrobić
<SimonPHOENIX> dweller, wcale a wcale, kazda kobieta ma potrzeby, nawet ta zamezna
<dweller> dobrze że jestem aspołeczny
<SimonPHOENIX> nn52, a moze znasz tam jakas dobra programistke dla mnie?
<nn52> nie znam cen biletów do Singapuru z Szwecji ^^>
<SimonPHOENIX> tutaj to dziewczyny interesuje tylko seks i zabawa
<nn52> SimonPHOENIX, tutaj znaczy gdzie?
<SimonPHOENIX> dweller, napisal wczesniej
<nn52> SimonPHOENIX, nie chce mi się wertować :D
<SimonPHOENIX> Szwecja
<nn52> :>
<nn52> takie puszczalskie? :D
<jacekowski> en0x: tam u was w tym USA sie da kupic diesla?
<jacekowski> en0x: tak normalnie na stacji
<jacekowski> en0x: czy to trzeba kombinowac
<dweller> nn52: tak
<nn52> propo cen paliwa : http://wszechpolska.pl/1277/ :D
<SimonPHOENIX> nn52, polki sa tu bardziej puszczalskie jeszcze, szczegolnie jesli chodzi o arabow i murzynow roznoszacych HIV
<nn52> SimonPHOENIX, smutne
<SimonPHOENIX> dlatego te dziewczyny pozniej wracaja do Polski i zarazaja
<m477> ale smieszne
<SimonPHOENIX> polka nie przepusci tutaj okazji rzniecia z murzynem, HIV czy nie HIV
<SimonPHOENIX> choc rzadko sie zdarza zeby nie mieli hiv
<nn52> hee
<SimonPHOENIX> dlatego ze oni w swoim kraju by umarli
<nn52> w Sg. mało  asfaltów
<SimonPHOENIX> a tutaj medycyna warta 4000 zl mies jest refundowana i sie na to tutaj nie umiera
<m477> polaczki sa na tyle nie ogarniete ze nawet nie moga zrobic strajku ze takie ceny sa jak w innych krajach
<nn52> w chugo żółtych
<nn52> szwecja to inna inkszość
<SimonPHOENIX> wiec rodzina takiego chorego na hiv czy aids murzyna wysyla tutaj, sprzedajac majatki itd zeby zyl i mial leki za frajer
<en0x> jacekowski: da sie bezproblemowo
<en0x> jacekowski: na kazdej stacji
<SimonPHOENIX> bylem na szkoleniu na temat hiv tutaj
<jacekowski> hmm, bo mi ktos powiedzial ze prius jest dlatego benzynowy ze w usa sie nie da diesla dostac
<jacekowski> a robili takiego samego wszedzie
<jacekowski> SimonPHOENIX: a co zlego w seksie i zabawie?
<en0x> jacekowski: gowno prawda
<nn52> SimonPHOENIX, i jak ci sie żyje w Sv?
<SimonPHOENIX> jacekowski, to ze oprocz tego nic innego sie nie liczy, zaden tam irc, programowanie, jakies intelektualne hobby, nic tylko picie, rrzniecie, cpanie i spotkania z przyjaciolmi
<jacekowski> SimonPHOENIX: no i?
<jacekowski> SimonPHOENIX: co w tym zlego
<SimonPHOENIX> no i ja jakos z takimi nie mam o czym gadac
<jacekowski> SimonPHOENIX: jak ja bym musial sie bawic w te cale intelektualne i poswiecac czas to bym w zyciu nie zaruchal
<SimonPHOENIX> nn52, no dobrze, otworzylem swoja firme, zajmuje sie ksiegowoscia dla innych firm, programuje i czasem montuje systemy wentylacyjne w blokach
<m477> o co kaman Oo
<m477> a cpasz i pijesz?
<SimonPHOENIX> mowie po szwedzku troche, po tajsku, i po angielsku
<nn52> Dobra ide spać, trzeba w Czechach nakupywać troche %% , (póki jestem na urlopie w CZ/PL, bo Sg. %% są piekielnie drogie ;/// )
<nn52> SimonPHOENIX, to nie ma źle :>
<SimonPHOENIX> no ja nie mam zle, bo nie jestem po podstawowce
<SimonPHOENIX> nie ucieklem z Polski, jak wiekszosc
<dweller> wiesz, nikt nie chce uciekać
<dweller> ale na po prostu wyganiają :]
<ciemnytyp> w Polsce to niedlugo doktorat trzeba będzie mieć żeby w Mcdonaldzie pracować
<SimonPHOENIX> no ale jak kryminal czeka to trzeba nie? ;)
<nn52> dweller, ++
<ChaosEngine> .utftest
<dweller> SimonPHOENIX: nie chcem wiedzieć czym sobie nagrabiłeś
<nn52> sorry SimonPHOENIX ale polska wygania , i polska krzywdzi
<dweller> ;f
<nn52> i dweller ma racje
<nn52> wszędzie dobrzy , tylko nie w polsce :>
<SimonPHOENIX> dweller, no ja wlasnie niczym
<dweller> nn52: wszędzie dobrzy, tylko nie tam gdzie są Polacy ;f
<SimonPHOENIX> w przeciwienstwie do wielu osob ktore tu przyjezdzaja
<nn52> SimonPHOENIX, ty się śmiejesz,ale kolega jest po podstawówce i ma własna filme w Holandi.
<nn52> dweller, w Sg dużo polaków , i jest ok.
<jacekowski> dweller: no nie wiem
<dweller> no tak
<dweller> nn52: ale tam jest intelektualny i psychiczny przesiew
<ciemnytyp> porozwalali związki zawodowe teraz nawet nie ma kto strajków robić , ostatnia nadzieja w kibolach
<nn52> firme*\
<nn52> dweller, możesz rozwinąć myśl?
<jacekowski> dweller: co do polakow w UK jak patrze to kupa to ludzie ktorzy sie do niczego nie nadaja
<dweller> nn52: a w takiej szwecji czy uk to masz całe getta
<dweller> może nie w szwecji
<SimonPHOENIX> dweller, tutaj tez
<dweller> a
<dweller> czyli jednak
<SimonPHOENIX> ale sa tez normalne dzielnice
<jacekowski> szczerze mowiac, polacy w UK sie nie roznia od murzynow czy muzulmanow duzo
<jacekowski> tez mieszkaja w swoich gettach
<jacekowski> ida na swistaka
<SimonPHOENIX> jacekowski, procz oczywiscie wiekszym brakiem kultury
<jacekowski> albo zmywak
<jacekowski> robia te 8h
<jacekowski> i tyle
#ubuntu-pl 2011-11-26
<nn52> w Sg. to wszyscy są porozbijani , jeżeli chodzi o Europejczyków , żadko się zdarza że 1 -3 bloki to biali :>.
<SimonPHOENIX> tutaj murzyn nie pracuje, zyje z socialu
<dweller> nn52: i dobrze
<dweller> sprzyja asymilacji
<SimonPHOENIX> to samo arab, robia dzieci non stop i z tego zyja
<jacekowski> + masz tez takich co to by sie chetnie nie przyznawali ze sa czarni/muzulmanie/z polski
<dweller> jacekowski: dziwisz się?
<nn52> Jedyna różnica to Japonczcy i Koreańczycy, zdarza się że są ulice koreańskie , czy japońskie
<nn52> nie mówię o chinczykach , bo to plaga ... aż ~80% populacji
<jacekowski> ostatnio bylismy u klienta na spotkaniu, byl tez jeden muzulmanin jak sie okazalo
<jacekowski> a na takich daja kanapki i w ogole
<jacekowski> muzulmanin zjadl kawalek kanapki po czym padlo pytanie czy to jest z wieprzowina
<jacekowski> i tyle, podziekowal i zjadl cos innego
<ciemnytyp> znacie jakąś metodę jak do linuxa live usb dorobić możliwość zapisywania danych i stanu systemu?
<jacekowski> a nie tak jak to kiedys na youtubie bylo ze masakra zaczyna sie wydzierac i w ogole
<jacekowski> ciemnytyp: skomplikowane
<dweller> ciemnytyp: możesz suspend zrobić ;f
<jacekowski> ciemnytyp: unionfs i modyfikacja odpowiednich skryptow uruchomieniowych
<jacekowski> ale ubuntu chyba umie to w standardzie
<nn52> chociaż mi to nie przeszkadza,  Sg. to kraj kar, ale czuje sie bdb :> , żadnych napadów i rasizmu, ani gwałtów... bo to zakazane
<nn52> :P
<jacekowski> Sg?
<nn52> Singapur -.-
<jacekowski> nie bylem pewien
<SimonPHOENIX> Znam jedna dziewczyne z tamtad
<SimonPHOENIX> poznalem ja w Sztokholmie
<nn52> SimonPHOENIX, :)
<jacekowski> bo cos wspominalas czechy
<nn52> w czechach mam domek :>
<jacekowski> i tak mi sie jakos dziwnie wydawalo
<nn52> teraz jest w czechach
<SimonPHOENIX> Lee ma na nazwisko
<nn52> ale w Sg. mieszkam z męzem
<nn52> no... chinka
<jacekowski> nn52: to ty jestes ta cukierowa jakastam z youtube
<nn52> yy nie
<nn52> napewno nie mam nicku cukierowa
<nn52> debilna nazwa -.-
<jacekowski> nie mowie ze cukierowa
<jacekowski> sloneczna
<jacekowski> cukierowa
<jacekowski> jakos tak
<nn52> nie / nie
<nn52> nie wrzucam filmików na yt
<jacekowski> gada o roznych pierdolach
<SimonPHOENIX> nn52, jak znajdziesz tam jakas dziewczyne ciekawa dla mnie to tez ja tu zaprosze ;)
<jacekowski> ale to nie pamietam
<jacekowski> nn52: a jak wyglada kwestia jezyka tam
<nn52> Angielski
<nn52> :D
<nn52> to urzedowy
<jacekowski> nn52: ale angielski czy "angielski"
<nn52> Angielski Brytyjski w zasazie
<jacekowski> slyszalasz indyjski angielski
<jacekowski> slyszalas*
<nn52> jacekowski, idź w chugo z nim :D
<jacekowski> a to git
<nn52> to nawet do angielskiego nie podobne
<jacekowski> normalny angielski czyli tam
<jacekowski> jak sie tam wyjezdza
<nn52> indyjski angielskie to takie mocny engrish
<nn52> naszczęście hindusów mało :D
<jacekowski> po prostu pewnego dnia stwierdzasz ze chcesz do singapuru?
<nn52> jacekowski, moja historia jest zawiła
<nn52> i nie będę publikować ją publicznie ;D
<jacekowski> ale mi chodzi od strony technicznej
<nn52> bo zanim trafiłam do Sg... byłam w 3 innych krajach
<nn52> równiez w Azji :D
<nn52> Nie :> , studia w zasadzie
<jacekowski> ale jak wyglada wyjazd taki od strony papierkowej
<jacekowski> bo to wizy i inne pieronstwa trzeba
<nn52> nie wiem czy wize trza, ja miałam tylko Passport :D
<nn52> i dowodzik :D
<jacekowski> a inne kraje?
<jacekowski> co bylas
<nn52> Chiny, Taiwan, Hongkong .... a potem Sg. :>
<SimonPHOENIX> kurde, martwie sie o moja kochanke
<nn52> w zasadzie odwrotnie
<nn52> Chiny,Hongkong , Taiwan, Sg.
<jacekowski> SimonPHOENIX: olej
<jacekowski> SimonPHOENIX: znajdziesz inna
<jacekowski> SimonPHOENIX: a jak sie jej chlop dowiedzial?
<nn52> jacekowski, a męża poznałam na Taiwanie (  polak) jak byĸł na wycieczce ,a mieszkał w Sg.
<SimonPHOENIX> corka gdzies taj jej grzebala 8 czy 9 letnia i podjeb...
<dweller> oni chyba maja podpierdalanie w naturze już
<SimonPHOENIX> ja to sie z tymi tajkami mam :/
<nn52> jacekowski, aa przypomniałam sobie! , do 30 dni nie trzeba mieć wizy ,ale potem musisz zrobić sobie zezwolnie
<nn52> na pobyt większy niż 30 dni.
<nn52> bez obywatelstwa nie znajdzie pracy , co prawda znajdziesz , ale masz kłody pod nogi :>. Mąz miał obywatelstwo Singapuru od urodzenia , wiec ja przyjełam je w Automacie po Ślubie , porzucając Polskie (urzednicy zrobili wszystko za mnie).
<jacekowski> wyrzeklas sie bycia z polski?
<jacekowski> zdrada
<nn52> przecież jestem Polką
<jacekowski> ale obywatelstwo porzucilas
<nn52> zmieniłam tylko przynależność Administracyjną...
<dweller> nn52: ani chyba nie mają podwójnego, nie?
<nn52> polska zdziera ze mnie spore podatki , odczuwałam to na taiwanie ... po zmianie przynależności administracyjnej na Singapurskie , to z kieszeli lżej
<nn52> zdzierałą
<nn52> Nie , to Polska nie lubi podwójnego
<nn52> ale nie wiem czy Sg. też nie lubi podwójnych
<EsmD> pirwszy raz slysze zeby polska nie lubila podwojnego
<EsmD> nn52: uwielbiam azjatycka kuchnie. tam to dopiero maja zajebiste zupki "instant" :P
<EsmD> ups
<EsmD> mamooo ja nie chce umeirac :/
<nn52> polska nie lubi poodwójnego , żeby zmienić obywatelstwo, należy PIERW zapewnić że drugi kraj da ci je ( głupota , bo to nie pewne) , a jest napisane że podwójne jest tylk w tedy jeżeli dana ziemia zmienia przynależnośc , np. kaszuby i całe pomorze
<nn52> można mieć Niemieckie i Polskie
<SimonPHOENIX> EsmD, ja rowniez, ale ja to ostre dania z chili i piri piri jem w ilosciach przekraczajacych normy ;)
<SimonPHOENIX> dlatego tajki za mna szaleja
<nn52> ale do pewnego wieku
<nn52> nie przepadam za tajkami , strasznie się kur...ą >
<EsmD> jak to do pewnego wieku?
<SimonPHOENIX> nn52, ale za to robia to najlepiej ;)
<jacekowski> tak patrze i nikt juz nie robi samochodow z fajnymi niezbyt wysilonymi dieslami
<jacekowski> takich normalnych
<nn52> zapytaj niemców, było ograniczenie w datach
<jacekowski> co mozna to jakies 2l turbodiesle co maja po 200KM
<nn52> bo  w Tajlandzkiej kulturze, bycie chendorzycą to nie wstyd, tylko praca to praca.
<EsmD> bo zadna praca nie hanbi
<nn52> poprostu , to nic takiego
<nn52> damu się k... po kątach :>
<nn52> Ide spać papappa
<jacekowski> nn52: no bo co?
<EsmD> tylko te "wyzwolone" europejki sie wstydza, tak samo rozmawaic o "tych" rzeczach
<nn52> EsmD, wszczególności frytka :D
<nn52> dobra lece
<nn52> 3mcie się :>
<SimonPHOENIX> EsmD, a k... sie jeszcze gorzej ;)
<jacekowski> w sumie tutaj jak popatrzysz
<jacekowski> jest kupa dziewczyn co ida na jedna noc
<jacekowski> i nic
<EsmD> ...i chlopcow
<jacekowski> tylko jakies stare co juz nie moga i nikt ich nie chce je wyzywaja
<EsmD> ale u plci meskiej to inaczej
<EsmD> bo zamek ktory da sie otworzyc wieloma kluczami to lipny zamek, a klucz ktoryowtiera wiele zamkow to.... :>
<jacekowski> takie pier*****
<SimonPHOENIX> hehe
<EsmD> btw
<EsmD> po takim szamponie Clear Ice fresh czy jakos tak, podwojna ilosc skladnikow pielegnacyjnych itp - mam wlosy jak z reklamy :D
<dweller> umyj szamponem i zmyj zimną wodą, też będziesz miał
<EsmD> nawet takim 1l za 2zl?
<dweller> a uzywasz takiego?
<EsmD> nie, 16zl za 400ml :P
<dweller> + poprawia się ukrwienie skóry na czaszce
<EsmD> ukrwienie od zimna?
<dweller> yep, bo zwężają się naczynia
<dweller> i potrzeba większego przepływu żeby ogrzać
<dweller> nie będę tłumaczył bo chyba juz nie jestem w stanie :D
<EsmD> ale na czaszce to i tak niewiele zmieni, bo mozg sie mocno grzeje
<SimonPHOENIX> jestem tutaj 2 lata okolo juz i ostatnio za kazdym razem kiedy ide do lekarza i w recepcji daje dowod osobisty i patrza w moja kartoteke to placza w tych recepcjach
<EsmD> SimonPHOENIX: gdzie, i czemu?
<SimonPHOENIX> nie wiem czy to przez dotknieta mnie przemoc policji
<SimonPHOENIX> czy dlatego ze bylem terroryzowany przez dziewczyne z HIV i po zwiazku z nia wyslano mnie na leczenie do osrodka psychiatrycznego
<SimonPHOENIX> ale mialem ten fart ze sie nie zarazilem
<EsmD> ide spac, dobranoc :P
<SimonPHOENIX> badalem sie 5 razy
<SimonPHOENIX> mam nawet kuratora, ale nie dlatego ze popelnilem przestepstwo, tylko dlatego ze jestem poszkodowany przez osobe ktora mnie terroryzowala i mnie wspieraja
<SimonPHOENIX> a ona jak sie okazalo jest psychopatka
<SimonPHOENIX> chciala przejac 80% zyskow z mojej firmy dozywotnio
<SimonPHOENIX> pochlastala mnie nozem
<SimonPHOENIX> bila
<SimonPHOENIX> zmuszala dziecko do tancow erotycznych i probowala mi je wrzucac na telefon
<SimonPHOENIX> i wiele wiele innych
<SimonPHOENIX> mam na mysli filmy ktore krecila pod moja nieobecnosc
<SimonPHOENIX> mam traume jak chu... po tym zwiazku
<dweller> lipka
<jacekowski> SimonPHOENIX: zeby sie HIVem zarazic to trzeba miec pecha albo ruchac tam gdzie sie nie powinno
<jacekowski> bodajze masz szanse rzedu 0.5% zeby sie zarazic
<SimonPHOENIX> jacekowski, mam edukacje na ten temat ;)
<jacekowski> chyba ze robiles jakies dziwne rzeczy np. w kako
<jacekowski> to wtedy no coz, sam sie prosisz
<SimonPHOENIX> no i po kazdym stosunku trzeba isc do toalety sie do konca wysikac, bo HIV lubi dostawac sie przez uklad moczowy
<jacekowski> tego wlasnie nie do konca rozumiem, niby przez skore sie dostac nie moze
<SimonPHOENIX> ale tam ta skora jest bardzo cienka, praktycznie inna tkanka
<jacekowski> SimonPHOENIX: a ty sie sam w takie nieszczecia pakujesz
<jacekowski> jednorazowe "zwiazki" to najlepsza rzecz jaka ludzie wymyslili
<SimonPHOENIX> ja nie, same mnie spotykaja
<SimonPHOENIX> ja to nawet dziwke w Polsce ruchalem tylko raz w zyciu zeby nie zlapac czegos
<SimonPHOENIX> a tu poznalem normalna, fajna dziewczyne
<SimonPHOENIX> i po kilku miesiacach powiedziala mi ze ma HIV
<SimonPHOENIX> i ze w krotce tez umre
<dweller> :D
<SimonPHOENIX> wiec zebym jej przepisal wszystko
<SimonPHOENIX> to przynajmniej dziecko bedzie miec
<jacekowski> no to jak ona ma to tez umrze
<dweller> :DD
<jacekowski> a skad wiesz ze ma a nie sciemniala?
<SimonPHOENIX> bo bylem w szpitalu gdzie sa jej psychologowie, kurator, i oddzial specjalny dla osob zarazonych hiv
<SimonPHOENIX> mnie tez badali i potwierdzili ze ma
<SimonPHOENIX> i tak trafilem na ten oddzial tez
<jacekowski> przeca lekarz nie moze takich informacji udostepnic
<SimonPHOENIX> ponadto nieraz bylismy po leki na hiv w aptece
<jacekowski> czyli ze co
<jacekowski> ona ci takie cos powiedziala a ty dalej z nia?
<SimonPHOENIX> jacekowski, ale ja bylem z nia i jako ona mi o tym powiedziala przy lekarzu i zapytala czy nie moga mnie tez zbadac itd
<jacekowski> ale piszesz ze nie raz z nia byles po leki
<jacekowski> cos ci sie tu historia nie sklada
<SimonPHOENIX> no mozna powiedziec ze sie z tym pogodzilem bo sie w niej zakochalem i pomyslalem ze skoro Bog mnie postawil w takiej sytuacji to nie bez powodu, i mimo wszystko chcialem zeby byla szczesliwa
<jacekowski> sam sie pakujesz w takie nieszczescia
<jacekowski> bylem kiedys z dziewczyna fajna i w ogole
<SimonPHOENIX> no ale nie wiedzialem wtedy ze jest psychiczna
<jacekowski> dlugo juz
<jacekowski> a ona mi nagle o dzieciach wyjezdza
<jacekowski> to byl ostatni raz kiedy ja widzialem
<jacekowski> wiec sam sie pakujesz w nieszczescia
<SimonPHOENIX> jacekowski, ale ze ma czy ze chce miec?
<jacekowski> ze chce
<jacekowski> a dzieci maja ta wade, ze HIVa da sie leczyc
<SimonPHOENIX> to ja bym sie nie zastanawial gdyby byla ok i w ogole
<jacekowski> i w zasadzie nie ma sie zadnych objawow przez dlugi czas
<dweller> to zabrzmiało jak "boli mnie głowa więc ide zrobić kupe" ;f
<jacekowski> dzieci przez przynajmniej 20 lat wysysaja z ciebie wszystko
<SimonPHOENIX> ale tez chlona wiedze ktora im przekazujesz
<dweller> albo i nie
<jacekowski> sam na siebie nieszczescie sciagasz
<jacekowski> trzeba sie ewakuowac z takich sytuacji
<jacekowski> a nie brnac w gowno
<SimonPHOENIX> moja pieta ahillesa sa jedynie kobiety ;(
<dweller> http://wstaw.org/w/MPn/
<jacekowski> SimonPHOENIX: kobiety dzieciate sa nieobliczalne
<jacekowski> SimonPHOENIX: to tez sobie zapamietaj
<jacekowski> SimonPHOENIX: a tak w ogole, trafilem ostatnio gdzies w internecie ze przez ostatnie kilka lat w UK bylo wiecej rozwodow niz malzenstw
<SimonPHOENIX> jacekowski, ja po prostu szukam jakiejs normalnej drogi do tego zeby znalezc osobe z ktora mozna zalozyc rodzine
<SimonPHOENIX> nie uciekam przed tym
<SimonPHOENIX> wiem ze istnieja normalne i madre dziewczyny
<SimonPHOENIX> a przynajmniej w to wierze ;)
<dweller> istnieją ;f
<SimonPHOENIX> stworzylem nawet portal randkowy zeby taka znalezc
<SimonPHOENIX> a tu pizd... a
<SimonPHOENIX> juz prawie 3 lata jestem w luznych zwiazkach albo w nietrafionych krotkich
<SimonPHOENIX> w Polsce mialem dobra dziewczyne, ale zawrocil jej w glowie narkoman i kryminalista, po prostu nie znala tego i to ja zafascynowalo
<SimonPHOENIX> i po roku rozstala sie z nim i ma z nim dzieciaka
<SimonPHOENIX> a ja bylem z nia lat 6 i bylo dobrze
<SimonPHOENIX> urodzila malego narkusia
<SimonPHOENIX> bo tamten bierze w zyle non stop
<SimonPHOENIX> gdzie ja to nawet nie probowalem zadnych prochow
<ciemnytyp> da sie jakos dopisac plik do live usb tak zeby byl widzialny w tym systemie na live usb ?
<dweller> ciemnytyp: live usb ubuntu automatycznie montuje jak utworzysz
<dweller> unetbootin ci automatycznie utworzy
<ciemnytyp> to nie jest ubuntu , po prostu chodzi mi o to czy jest mozliwosc dopisac sobie prosty plik txt ze skryptem zeby byl widzialny w tym bootowalnym systemie
<dweller> no to nas nie pytaj jak nie masz ubuntu
<ciemnytyp> mam zainstalowane ubuntu ale na pendrive chcialbym sobie zrobic inna dystrybucje
<dweller> nawet w topicu jest "Oficjalny kanał wsparcia dla /fanfary/ Ubuntu"
<dweller> z tego co wiem
<dweller> tylko ubuntu ma taki ficzer
<dweller> możesz napisać skrypt
<dweller> ale będziesz go ręcznie odpalał
<ciemnytyp> mam za malego pendriva zeby zrobic sobie persistent changes
<dweller> bywa
<ciemnytyp> a mam potrzebe dodac sobie jeden maly plik ktory bylby widzialny w tym live usb
<ciemnytyp> myle ze trzeba dodac jakas linijke kodu do teog pliku isolinux.cfg , ale nie mam pojęcia jaką
<dweller> poszukaj na wiki
<dweller> danego distro
<dweller> poza tym to co działa w jednym w drugim nie musi
<ciemnytyp> wszystko co w necie odsyła mnie do zrobienia persistenta
<ciemnytyp> a ja musze jakos inaczej to wykombinowac
<m477> pijemy
<dweller> :D
<dweller> obudziłeś się?
<ryoshu> SimonPHOENIX: :)
<ryoshu> SimonPHOENIX: jakoś tak jest, kobiety wolą tych co się uchleją niż ci co się np. przykładają do nauki
<jacekowski> niestety, nieudacznicy jestescie
<ryoshu> jacekowski: o kim mówisz? :)
<ryoshu> jacekowski: bo ja zacytowałem dosłownie wypowiedź jednej do znajomego.. choć on moskal to kobiety tak się nie różnią :)
<sysek> zief
<sysek> wszyscy spia? ;o
<SimonPHOENIX> nie
<sysek> chyba sobie wroce do windowsa
<SimonPHOENIX> sysek, nieeee
<SimonPHOENIX> :p
<sysek> albo zmienei distro
<sysek> bo przy opensuse caly czas wiatraczek od procka chodzi na full
<sysek> :/
<sysek> chyba wroce do debiana stable
<sysek> no
<sysek> chyba tak zrobie
<sysek> albo kubuntu
<TheNumb> Lol :D
<sysek> co lol
<TheNumb> Mint wyprzedził Ubuntu :3
<sysek> co lol
<sysek> olac minta
<TheNumb> http://www.itproportal.com/2011/11/25/linux-mint-tops-popularity-charts-ubuntu-tumbles/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cc4odno> (at www.itproportal.com)
<sysek> ktos tu uzywa kubuntu ?
<TheNumb> sysek: nope
<TheNumb> Chust Testa
<TheNumb> *Chuck
<TheNumb> ;x
<m477> ;]
<m477> co tam
<m477> wszyscy skacowani
<sysek> nie, raczej tylko Ty
<czester> :-)
<czester> Słyszałem, że Distrowatch jest miarodajne tylko dlatego, że jest jedyne... ;-P
<sysek> czolem czester :)
<m477> ;o
<nn52> o/
<nn52> co tam?
<Wilku> Gorączka i rewolucja w żołądku :/
<nn52> aaa :>
<m477> :o
<nn52> http://mc.zaraz.tk/poll
<m477> ;d
<nn52> głoszować :>
<m477> nie
<nn52> tjo nie
<nn52> ale że tylu osób od wczoraj jest zaa...
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<nn52> co wy z tymi kotami..
<Cyrax> Witam .Jak to jest z 24 pinowymi zlaczami atx na plytach ? Trzeba miec wtyk 24 pin ?
<lisu> trzeba
<Cyrax>  Mam zasilacz 20 + 4 pin + 4pin (zolty) - noge ten zolty dodac do 20 ?
<Cyrax> moge
<Cyrax> pasuje moge powiedziec
<lisu> jeśli płyta wymaga, to nawet należy
<Cyrax> chodzi o to ze zrobilem tak - chcialbym wiedziec czy dobrze
<Cyrax> plyta jeszcze mi nie wstala
<Cyrax> to normalne ze do 20 wpina sie dodatkowo 4pin ?
<lisu> Cyrax: masz manuala do płyty? jak nie to ściągnij sobie, tam powinno być napisane jakiego zasilania płyta wymaga
<Cyrax> czy wtyczka powinna byc dluzsza i miec cale 24 pin
<Cyrax> mam dwie podobne plyty
<Cyrax> w manualnu nic nie wyczytam
<Cyrax> bo pisze cos w rodzaju atx
<Cyrax> i tyle
<Cyrax> nie pisze NIE PODLACZAJ dodatkowe 4 pinowej wtyczki
<Cyrax> a mnie interesuje odpowiedz na to pytanie
<lisu> Cyrax: skoro tak pisze w manualu, to radze sie do niego zastosować.
<Cyrax> nie pisze
<lisu> Cyrax: a masz miejsce na płycie na dodatkowe "4"?
<Cyrax> wlasnie plyta ma 24 pin + 4
<Cyrax> wkladam 20 pinowa i jest za mala
<czester> Re.
<lisu> z tego co piszesz, to musisz mieć 24+4 aby ją uruchomić
<Cyrax> to jasne
<czester> Hehe
<Cyrax> teraz - czy ta zolta 4 pinowa moze pojsc w wolne miejsce do 20 pin
<Cyrax> ?
<czester> Pewnie tak
<czester> Pod jaki procek to płyta?
<Cyrax> pewnie ?
<Cyrax> lba 775
<czester> lga
<czester> U mnie płyta pod intela miała te piny obok siebie
<czester> Pod AMD - rozrzucało je.
<czester> Ale tak, musisz wpiąć wszystkie.
<czester> Nie wiem czy bez tego się w ogóle włączy.
<lisu> niekoniecznie, widziałem różne rozwiązania, 20 + 4 - gdzie 4 była w innym miejscu niż te 20, widziałem też 24 + 4 gdzie ta 4 też była w innym miejscu, niże te 24.
<Cyrax> zadzwonie  do znajomej informatyczki
<Cyrax> bo juz krwa niewiem
<czester> Use manual, Luke.
<lisu> Cyrax: przeczytaj jeszcze raz manuala
<Cyrax> manula nic mi nie powie
<Cyrax> krwa
<lisu> co to za płyta?
<Cyrax> co mi dadza oznaczenia ?
<czester> Albo nie bierz się za składanie kompa jak nie masz o tym pojęcia ;-)
<czester> Niech Cię ktoś za rączkę z tym poprowadzi.
<Cyrax> skladalem ze 20 roznych komputerow
<czester> Z tego co mi wiadomo, tych kabli nie da się źle podłączyć ;-)
<Cyrax> znam z 4 rozne sockety
<lisu> czester: masz racje, tam są wcięcia tak dopasowane, ze aż głupoto-odporne
<Cyrax> ale jak nieznam sie tak na pinologii jak ty
<Cyrax> wlasnie zolta pasuje w miejsce 4 pin obok 20
<czester> lisu: Oczywiście, że mam...
<Cyrax> wciecia pasuja
<czester> Cyrax: To jak pasują to czego się boisz?
<Cyrax> wiatrak przez sekunde sie obracal a potem przestal
<Cyrax> nie reaguje na on /off
<czester> Jak spalisz płytę to zaniesiesz na gwarancję mówiąc magiczne "nie działa" i w pizdu ;-P
<Cyrax> na ulicy nie ma gwary
<czester> Och jak dobrze, że już nie mam takich problemów
<lisu> czester: każdy od czegoś zaczyna ;)
<czester> Hehe
<lisu> dobra czas ruszyc 4 litery, o/
<czester> tzn. mamy w robocie komputery stacjonarne
<czester> Ale to kolo z Della przyjeżdża i sobie dziubie.
<czester> Yay!
 * czester nie ma już skrzynki firmowej na swoim komputerze... ;-)
<|B|enedyktXVI> \oO/
<Wilku> Ave!
<Wilku> O o
<matti_> Jodła
<Wilku> Tu grab, odbiór
<czester> qermit: O matko, jesteś opem?:D
<qermit>  /mode +q czester
<czester> No no ;-)
<czester> Wreszcie jest weekend.
<Ashiren> Caturday*
<czester> Wczoraj sobie obejrzałem Limitless
<czester> Nawet fajny.
<qermit> ja nie lubie końców tygodnia
<czester> Spodziewałem się syfu.
<czester> qermit: Ja lubię bo mam wolne.
<qermit> ja nie lubie bo potem przychodzi poniedziałek\
<czester> Hehehe
<czester> To fakt
<qermit> a na poniedziałek musze zawsze coś zrobić
<czester> Ja nie. Po prostu idę do pracy i klikam w tickety.
<czester> ;-)
<qermit> aa
<qermit> do pracy też nic nie musze
<czester> Nie muszę się zastanawiać w domu co w pracy mam zrobić ;-)
<czester> qermit: W ogóle słyszałeś gdzie mnie przyjęli?;-P
<qermit> gdzie
<czester> Allegro ;-)
<qermit> google?
<qermit> aa allegro
<qermit> jeździsz teraz do tego wierzowca w polu
<qermit> pieżowca
<qermit> wieżowca
<czester> Ta ;-)
<qermit> i co tam robisz teraz?
<qermit> poza klikaniem w tikety
<m477> matti_: jodła polej
<qermit> czester: co tam robisz w allegro?
<m477> sprzata
<qermit> a widzieliście moją szafeczkę dla nerdów na buty?
<qermit> https://plus.google.com/u/0/115020873805019801384/posts/jJkciSE1L5m
<czester> qermit: Helpdesk
<qermit> techniczny dla pracowników?
<m477> kto to piotr miedzik ;o
<matti_> nie
<matti_> już wystarczy
<matti_> a nie tomasz niecik?
<m477> ano
<qermit> m477: a taki leszcz
<m477> o w morde
<matti_> co jest
<matti_> alkohol nie kopie jak kiedyś?
<m477> :>
<m477> musze isc do sklpu
<matti_> no niby
<m477> nono
<matti_> ale tak rano do sklepu będziesz szedł?
<matti_> usiądź i przemyśl to
<m477> jakie rano
<m477> jeszcze nie spa;lem
<dawid__> elo jesyt tu kto
<dawid__> mam kilka pytań
 * Wilku 
<dawid__> po 1 dlaczego od dzisiaj mam niektóre aplikacje w ubuntu po angielsku
<dawid__> ???
<dawid__> po 2 od miesiąca nie mogę aktualizować systemu Nieudane pobranie informacji z repozytoriów
<dawid__> Proszę sprawdzić połączenie internetowe.
<dawid__> takie coś mi się wyświetla w menadżerze aktualizacj a już@ kilka odhaczyłem źródeł kiedyś a to nic nie dało
<manio> ffs 2GB /tmp nie starczyły do kompilacji firefoxa
<qermit> dawid__: zrób w konsoli apg-get update
<dawid__> robi
<dawid__> się update
<dawid__> napisało że nie da się pobrać
<dawid__> w terminalu
<dawid__> co teraz zrobić bo już na prawdę nie wiem
<dawid__> a w szczegółach wcześniejszego komunikatu tego od menadżera mam takie cośW:GPG error: http://deb.torproject.org lucid InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 74A941BA219EC810, W:GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org karmic InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783, W:GPG error: http
<dawid__> ://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9761EDC37AB674BA, W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/Ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<dawid__> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/Ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<dawid__> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/geod/ppa-geod/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<dawid__> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/geod/ppa-geod/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<dawid__> , W:Failed to fetch http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org/dists/oneric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 86.59.30.36 80]
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/857ne8f> (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/896zqev> (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7ptwfjh> (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<dawid__> , W:Failed to fetch http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-backports/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.176 80]
<dawid__> , W:Failed to fetch http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-backports/restricted/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.176 80]
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7cwqjzu> (at pl.archive.ubuntu.com)
<dawid__> , W:Failed to fetch http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-backports/universe/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.176 80]
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7mvnsr6> (at pl.archive.ubuntu.com)
<dawid__> , W:Failed to fetch http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-backports/multiverse/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.176 80]
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6rt34te> (at pl.archive.ubuntu.com)
<dawid__> , W:Failed to fetch http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.176 80]
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7gd379p> (at pl.archive.ubuntu.com)
<dawid__> , W:Failed to fetch http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-backports/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6ntbjqu> (at pl.archive.ubuntu.com)
<dawid__> co ty przekliniak teraz piszesz
<dawid__> ??
<Nowai> dawid__: uzywaj z laski swojej wklej.to
<Nowai> a nie wklejasz milionowe logi na kanal
<Nowai> ok?
<dawid__> ok
<Nowai> poza tym zaktualizuj system
<dawid__> to mówie przecie że pisze nieudane pobieranie info z repo
<dawid__> i to co wkleiłem jest w szczegółach
<dawid__> mam ubuntu 11.10
<matti_> poza tym przekliniak to bot
<manio> dawid__: skoro masz 11.10 to skąd u Ciebie repo do karmic?
<dawid__> http://wklej.to/zkhUU
<dawid__> nie wiem tak jest zaznaczone
<dawid__> odznacze zaraz
<dawid__> odznaczyłem coś co wydawało mi się nie potrzebne i zara zobaczymy
<dawid__> znowu to samo
<dawid__> a odznaczyłem karmic i pare innych
<dawid__> http://wklej.to/UBnrG to jest z ter=minala po kolejnym apt-get update
<dawid__> Nieudane pobranie informacji z repozytoriów
<dawid__> Proszę sprawdzić połączenie internetowe.
<jacekowski> w /etc/apt/sources.list
<jacekowski> masz repozytoria
<jacekowski> wywal te stare
<jacekowski> i jeszcze /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<qermit> dawid__: nie wklejaj na kanał
<qermit> dawid__: następnym razem dostaniesz kopa
<dawid__> już nie wklejam
<matti_> Jodła
<dawid__> http://wklej.to/QkyGD
<qermit> dawid__: po drugie, po co tobie karmic?
<dawid__> teraz takie coś po wywalemniu kolejnych
<qermit> wklej swoje /etc/apt/sources.list
<qermit> przez wklej
<manio> i jeszcze ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Nowai> cos mu dlugo zajmuje to wklejanie
<m477> witam
<Nowai> m477: \o
<m477> Nowai: o/
<Nowai> co tam? ;d
<m477> ano nic
<m477> w czym moge pomoc?
<matti_> z czym wracasz synu marnotrawny
<Nowai> pewno sie wyspał
<Nowai> coś mu to wklejanie nie wyszło na zdrowie ;d
<m477> matti_: ano z browarkami
<m477> byla promocja na gorskie 1.08zl :)
<m477> cos mi w pokoju gnije chyba
<tajwanuser> co znaczy "cutomowy"?
<m477> ?
<m477> mo0ze kastomowy
<tajwanuser> czyli jaki?
<tajwanuser> grafik mi tak napisal "cutomowa" czcionka
<tajwanuser> :D
<m477> a jak grafik to nie wiem
<m477> tajwanuser: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spontaneous_chiral_symmetry_breaking
<m477> mam nadzieje ze pomogłem
<tajwanuser> tiaaa:P
<Nowai> ;D
<matti_> górskie uznana marka
<matti_> :)
<m477> nono
<m477> najlepsza
<m477> come at me bro
<matti_> jakiś prosty server do vnc na windowsa z klientem pod linucha co polecacie?
<matti_> trzeba ograniczać
<m477> ;o
<czester> vnc
<czester> tight-vnc?
<czester> Coś takiego chyba było.
<czester> Albo mogło mi się popieprzyć z tight pussy ;-P
<matti_> :P
<jacekowski> ehhh
<jacekowski> vnc to protokol
<jacekowski> niezaleznie od klienta podlaczy sie do dowolnego serwera
<czester> jacekowski: To chyba oczywiste.
<jacekowski> no nie jestem pewien czy dla wszystkich
<jacekowski> realvnc pod windows i tightvnc pod linuxa
<EsmD> zaraz, w takich wiatraczkach komputerowych nie ma lozysk kulkowych, wiec nie bede mogl popsikac wd40 jesli mi buczy?
<EsmD> bo chcialemn tak zrobic :|
<jacekowski> mozesz
<jacekowski> lozyska slizgowe tez potrzebuja smarowania
<jacekowski> ale lepiej dac normalnego oleju niz wd40
<EsmD> to wezme roslinny :P
<m477> smalec ze skwarkami
<EsmD> a jak wezme taki w ktorym byly smazone frytki, pewnie mi bedzie pachnialo w pokoju frytkami <3
<jacekowski> to olej na bazie ropy naftowej musi byc
<jacekowski> oleje roslinne gestnieja podczas pracy
<EsmD> nafta? :P
<jacekowski> i bardzo szybko im sie traca wlasciwosci smarujace
<m477> oj tam oj tam
<jacekowski> najlepszy bylby smar teflonowy jak masz
<EsmD> im wieksza temperatura tym sa... rzadsze, sie robia bardziej jak woda
<m477> a nie smar krzemowy?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> teflonowy
<m477> bo?
<jacekowski> bo jest lekki
<m477> ktory
<jacekowski> teflonowy
<m477> a krzemowy
<jacekowski> nie ma smaru krzemowego
<m477> aha
<EsmD> a ten, jak mu tam, co potrafi wyjsc z zamknietej puszki albo sloika?
<jacekowski> smar "krzemowy" to tak na prawde zwykly smar z dodatkami roznych olei krzemowych
<jacekowski> i zageszczaczami
<matti_> dzięki czester
<m477> chodzilo mi chyba o smar sylikonowy
<m477> silikonowy
<jacekowski> to jest geste pieronstwo wlasnie
<m477> no to chyba odbrze
<m477> ciezko zchodzi
<jacekowski> teflonowy albo olej zwykly
<jacekowski> WD40 tez sie nada
<jacekowski> ale WD40 to tak na prawde nie jest smar
<jacekowski> i WD40 paruje i zostaje geste cos
<m477> ;ld
<m477> WD-40 to znak towarowy dostępnego w sprayu środka wypierającego wodę powszechnie dostępnego w sprzedaży detalicznej. Pierwotnie został zaprojektowany do wypierania wody i ochrony przed korozją
<m477> sklad spirytus lpg olej mineralny lol
<matti_> a myślałem że wyciskają taki olej z piasku :)
<czester> Zmień wiatrak.
<czester> Nie łatwiej?;-P
<m477> :)
<m477> lol
<m477> piasek to chyba tlenek krzemu
<czester> Tak
<m477> a nawet dwutlenek
<jacekowski> piasek to min. dwutlenek krzemu
<jacekowski> ale kupa innych rzeczy tez
<m477> nom
<m477> to kwarc mianowicie
<czester> Może odnosił się do kwarcu ;-)
<m477> kto
<czester> Ty.
<m477> ano
<m477> ja tam sie na piaskach nie znam
<matti_> nie wiedziałem że w lidze rosyjskiej przed meczem grają hymn narodowy
<m477> na kałaszah
<Wizard> ch!
<Wizard> niuku
<m477> wat?
<Wizard> moja praca dyplomowa już umie się bootować
<Wizard> zrobiła nawet kernel panic!
<m477> Mikhail Kalashnikov - gdzie tu widzisz 'ch'?
<matti_> to już możesz zrobić pełnoprawną dystrybucje ;)
<m477> jodła linux?
<matti_> monokultura sosny
<swistak35> Wizard: jakie środowisko graficzne i czemu KDE1?
<m477> jodła environment
<m477> jacekowski:
<m477> do czego mówiłeś , że wykorzystujesz licznik GM?
<m477> chyba sie nie dowiem :-(
<Wizard> swistak35, rox
<Wizard> swistak35, z kde1 za dużo roboty
<Wizard> znaczy wrócę do niego nidługo pewnie :>
<Wizard> coś mi się e przycina
<m477> uzywaj logarytmow ;o
<czester> Ech
<czester> Nic w lodówce nie ma
<m477> ? :)
<m477> ojoj
<czester> trzeba sobie radzić
<czester> Zrobiłem jakiś dziwny sos
<m477> nawet piwa?
<czester> pomidory, czosnek, bazylia, serek waniliowy
<m477> ja jem twarogi z koncentrate
<czester> :D
<czester> Ciekawe jak będzie smakowało
<czester> Do tego ryż i kurczak
<Wizard> twarogi?
<m477> no
<Wizard> ja wybieram się na pizzę :P
<m477> czy tam serek twarogowy
<m477> nie wiem jak to nazwac
<Wizard> dawno nie byłem
<Wizard> m477, zdjęcie, albo nieprawda!
<m477> Wizard:  http://www.osmsokolow.pl/osmsokolow/userfiles/file/6-twarozek-wiejski-ze-szczypiorkiem.
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cuj2gt4> (at www.osmsokolow.pl)
<m477> + koncentrat pomidorowy mniam
<Wizard> m477, 404
<m477> Wizard: http://www.osmsokolow.pl/produkty/6,twarozek-wiejski-ze-szczypiorkiem.html
<m477> musialo linka uciac gdzies
<Wizard> a, to dobre jest
<m477> no
<czester> Jak już to serek domowy
<Wizard> ale czemu z koncentratem, to tego nie rozumiem
<czester> Jest jednolity, nie ma takich grudek
<m477> Wizard: bo lubie
<Wizard> czester, te grudki to właśnie fajne
<czester> No właśnie nie
<czester> Bo chleba nie idzie dobrze posmarować.
<m477> jakie grudki O_o
<m477> w tym nie ma grudek
<m477> takiego zwyklego twarogu nie da sie rozspamarowac na chelbie
<m477> Wizard: ja to jeszcze lubie na chlebie tostowym
<m477> i potem sol na to
<jacekowski> m477: kupilem kiedys
<jacekowski> m477: tak jako ciekawostke
<m477> jacekowski: no ale mowiles że coś tam nim mierzyłeś
<m477> http://wnko.pl/i/1322304497.jpg :D
<jacekowski> rozne rzeczy
<jacekowski> czujniki dymu
<m477> i co jakies ciekawe wyniki?
<jacekowski> telewizor
<jacekowski> nic nieoczekiwanego
<m477> jacekowski: nie wszystkie czujniki dymu sa na ameryku
<jacekowski> no wiem
<m477> zreszta alfy nie wykryjesz
<jacekowski> wykryje
<m477> takim licznikiem
<m477> nie
<jacekowski> nie wiesz jaki ja mama
<jacekowski> mam*
<m477> alfa nie przejdzie przez okienko
<m477> a i po 6 cm w powietrzu jest zasieg
<jacekowski> ja mam 3 rozne detektory
<m477> jakie
<jacekowski> no wlasnie jeden z tym, no
<jacekowski> boron to jest bodajze
<jacekowski> co wykrywa gamme
<m477> beryl
<jacekowski> beryl moze
<jacekowski> jeden mikowy
<m477> 'co wykrywa gamme' wut
<jacekowski> poczekaj
<jacekowski> moment
<m477> to moze przez mike przejdzie alfa
<m477> nie wiem jaka to ma gestosc powierzchniowa
<jacekowski> a
<jacekowski> neutrony
<jacekowski> ta, boron ma
<m477> detekcja neutronow to inna bajka
<m477> bo nie jonizuja bezsposrednio
<jacekowski> dlatego jest boron
<m477> ale co boron
<jacekowski> neutrony reaguja z boronem
<m477> tego to nie wiem
<jacekowski> a potem wychodzi alfa w srodku juz detektora
<jacekowski> i normalnie wykrywa
<m477> a no to mozliwe
<m477> ale to musza byc termiczne neutrony
<m477> w takim razie
<jacekowski> wiem ze wzroslo promieniowanie bardzo nieznacznie po fukushimie
<m477> gdzie?
<jacekowski> tzn. promienowanie tu i tak bylo mniejsze niz takie ktore jest naturalnie w szkocji
<jacekowski> UK
<m477> niezmiarzylbys tego
<jacekowski> chociaz tez nie wiem na ile to fukushima a na ile naturalne efekty
<m477> niby 10TBq sie z fokuszimy wydostalo
<jacekowski> hmm, w sumie musze wykombinowac jak to pod komputer podlaczyc
<m477> ostatnio byla awarja na wegrzech w fabryce farmaceutycznej
<Ashiren> awarja x_X
<m477> ano
<m477> i w polsce bylo tez podwyzszone promieniowanie
<m477> jacekowski: co?
<jacekowski> podlacze pod komputer i bede nagrywal na zywo
<jacekowski> i potem wykresy robil
<m477> jacekowski: nom dobra sprawa
<m477> i online
<m477> jacekowski: w labview moglbys cos takiego w prosty spsob zrobic
<jacekowski> a po co labview?
<m477> tylko problem jak to fizyczne pod komputer podlaczyc?
<m477> a czemu nie
<pawel_> cześć, jestem nowy mam kUbuntu i nie mam obrazu w Skype z kamerki
<m477> jacekowski: ?
<jacekowski> no wlasnie
<Wizard> cześć pawel_
<jacekowski> jakas kamera
<Wizard> a w kopete jest?
<jacekowski> i OCRowac te cyferki na zywo
<m477> jacekowski: do mnie to?
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> tak jakby
<Wizard> pawel_, skype używa swojego libv4l, zazwyczaj jakiegoś starego
<m477> ale co z kamery chcesz detektor zrobic bo sie pogubilem
<Wizard> może to przez to, sprawdź w kopete czy czymś innym, co jest normalne
<jacekowski> nie, kamera na wyswietlacz licznika
<jacekowski> i OCRowac te cyferki
<m477> co to orc?
<jacekowski> OCR
<jacekowski> optical character recognition
<jacekowski> kazdy to wie
<Wizard> rozpoznawanie tekstu
<m477> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/OCR
<m477> k
<Wizard> lol
<pawel_> Wizard, aa ok
<m477> jacekowski: bez sensu troche
<Wizard> m477, trochę?
<m477> Wizard: ?
<Wizard> bardzo :D
<jacekowski> i ew. dorobic troche elektroniki zeby przelaczalo pomiedzy roznymi detektorami
<jacekowski> i wtedy moglbym mierzyc wszystko jak leci
<Wizard> jacekowski, nie lepiej podpiąć się w środku pod miernik?
<m477> co masz namysli roznymi i mierzyc wszystko?
<pawel_> Wizard, a w Kopete będzie działać?
<Wizard> brb
<Wizard> pawel_, a skąd mogę wiedzieć? sprawdź
<jacekowski> Wizard: tam jest wysokie napiecie
<Wizard> ja wracam za moment
<jacekowski> i ciezko sie podpiac pod takie rzeczy przewaznie
<m477> jacekowski: ?
<m477> jacekowski: mozesz kupic analizator do kompa i bezposrednio do detektora podlaczyc
<jacekowski> wiesz ile kosztuje cos co potrafi neutrony wykrywac?
<jacekowski> nie bede drugiego kupowal
<m477> neutronow nie masz w naturalnym promieniowaniu ;p
<jacekowski> bo wiecej mnie ten licznik kosztowal niz moj samochod
<m477> to po co kupowales
<jacekowski> naturalne to mam gleboko
<jacekowski> chodzi o neutrony wlasnie
<m477> czemu
<jacekowski> bo jak ktos bombe wybuchnie obok to chce wiedziec
<m477> jaka bombe? :>
<jacekowski> atomowa
<m477> brudną
<m477> ta
<m477> to dostaniesz 5 sekund wczesniej sygnal i Cie zmiecie :D
<pawel_> ooo w kopete działa!!! supcio! =D dzięki Wizard :)
<m477> jacekowski: moge zobaczyc jak wyglada ten detektor do neutronow?
<jacekowski> poczekaj
<jacekowski> znajde zdjecie
<m477> spoko
<Wizard> pawel_, no, to teraz możesz podlinkować temu chłamowi microsoftu v4l
<m477> one chyba spore i ciezkie sa
<jacekowski> hmm, nie znajde
<jacekowski> musze zrobic
<jacekowski> robione przez GE
<Wizard> pawel_, i też powinno działać
<m477> a w necie?
<m477> nic mi to nie mowi
<pawel_> Wizard, e tam bede uzywam Kopete do rozmów , teraz :) a linkować i tak nie umiem ^^
<jacekowski> m477: metalowa rurka
<jacekowski> m477: wazy kolo kilograma
<jacekowski> zdjecie ci zrobie pozniej
<m477> no spoko
<m477> jacekowski: wiesz wszystkie zazwyczaja maja ksztal walca ;p
<ChaosEngine> re
<jacekowski> m477: no to rurka
<m477> no ale jestem ciekaw jako calosc jak to wyglada
<jacekowski> zrobie ci zdjecia jak sie rusze
<m477> mowiles ze masz 3, GM do neutronow i?
<m477> spox
<jacekowski> to jest jeden
<jacekowski> z 3 detektorami
<m477> hm
<jacekowski> wymienialnymi
<m477> aha masz jedna elektronike i 3 rurki?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> to jest dosyc "nowe"
<m477> a ta trzecia to do czego
<jacekowski> lata 90
<m477> rozumiem
<jacekowski> neutrony, zwykla, i do alfa
<m477> a
<m477> a ten do alf jak dziala
<m477> okienkiem sie rozni?
<m477> http://wnko.pl/i/1322311915.jpg :D
<Wizard> m477, tu są dzieci!
<m477> Wizard: zbanowales juz cala gimbaze
<Wizard> m477, fakt ;)
<m477> ;]
<matti__> jodła
<Wizard> eh
<Wizard> co wy z tą jodłą?
<m477> nic
<m477> jodła
<Wilku> Polerujemy lufy!
<m477> hm?
<pawel_> wie ktoś gdzie ustawić by mnie nie logowało automatycznie????
<m477> wat
<Wizard> ustawienia menedżera logowania
<Wilku> pawel_: Osoby używające więcej niż 3 pytajników to osoby z zaburzeniami osobowości :p
<pawel_> Wizard, gdzie to znajde uzywam lightdm do logowania
<EsmD> nie moge zrozumiec ludzi ktorzy uzywaja wiecej niz jednego pytajnika
<EsmD> to chyba glupie przyzwyczajenia z gg
<jacekowski> mozna ? albo ??? albo ?! albo !?
<EsmD> pytajnik z wykrzyknikiem rozumiem, ale po co dwa?
<EsmD> i wiecej
<Wilku> EsmD: Niet, w gg jest ?? :P
<jacekowski> bo ??? oznacza cos innego niz ?
<EsmD> Wilku: ale i tak ta emotikonke widac jako jeden
<lisu> to gg jeszcze istnieje?
<EsmD> mowie, ze glupie przyzwyczajenia z gg
<m477> lisu: tak jak internet explorer
<EsmD> jacekowski: co oznacza "???"
<m477> ?
<lisu> a no fakt, powiem wiecej, pod IE jeszcze piszą appsy które tylko 1 wersja tomcata obsługuje -> chore!!!!
<EsmD> lisu: wiecej tam reklam i zbednych rzeczy niz samego programu, ale o dziwo, uzywaja ludzie gg10
<lisu> crap
<EsmD> skanery antywirusowe online chyba wszystkie dzialaja z IE tylko -.-
<jacekowski> ??? oznacza niedowierzanie jednoczesnie
<m477> ^_^
<EsmD> jacekowski: gdzie tak pisze?
<jacekowski> na polskim w szkole tego ucza
<m477> jest napisane*
<lisu> EsmD: ktoś używa skanerów antywirusowych onlajnowych? przecież to idiotyzm
<adasiek_abix> witam wszystkich - mały SPAM informacyjny: http://wioowszkole.org/article/163/wywiad-z-nauczycielem-z-laczan-malopolska/
<jacekowski> lisu: a czemu?
<jacekowski> lisu: wiesz jak to dziala?
<Wizard> adasiek_abix, taki spam, to nie spam
<m477> ale bana i tak dostaniesz :D
<EsmD> jacekowski: to chyba jakis wymysl chyba nauczycieli chcacych byc modnymi i nowoczesnymi... ja nigdzie w polskiej literaturze nie widzialem trzech pytajnikow naraz, tylko od czasow kiedy uzywam gg to to naduzywaja
<jacekowski> potrojny pytajnik byl od znacznie wczesniej
<jacekowski> bardzo rzadko uzywany
<adasiek_abix> no cóż, jak mi dacie bana, przeżyję, ale jak chociaż ktoś coś skorzysta na wywiadzie i stronie wioowszkole, uznam, że było warto
 * m477 zjadlby cos dobrego
<jacekowski> w ogole, bateria w laptopie mi sie zuzyla
<matti__> m477: zobacz jak ładnie prosi o bana :)
<jacekowski> i nie wiem czy kupic baterie czy w sumie nowego laptopa kupic bo ten juz prawie 3 lata ma
<matti__> albo kopa ;)
<Wizard> adasiek_abix, nikt tu za wioo nie banuje :S
<lisu> jacekowski: a co? piszesz skanery online? a kto wie co one i gdzie wysyłają?
<adasiek_abix> Wizard: przypuszczam, ale skoro m477 podjął temat, to czemu nie pożartować chwilę...
<lisu> czas na mnie, nara
<jacekowski> lisu: wysylaja dokladnie tyle samo ile normalne antywirusy
<jacekowski> lisu: bo skaner online to normalny skaner tylko ze odpalony z przegladarki
<jacekowski> lisu: to nie jest tak ze pliki sa wysylane do skanowania do internetu
<m477> cos jak aplet?
<jacekowski> no mniej wiecej
<m477> :)
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> tylko te skanery on-line, w czasach, jak jeszcze mi się zdarzało windows włączać, to były activex
<Wizard> więc de facto to był normalny program
<Wizard> a dzisiaj to nie wiem jak to jest
<jacekowski> no i teraz to samo
<Wizard> aha
<Wizard> czad :)
<TheNumb> A nie nalet w javie?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> ew. jakies pluginy
<TheNumb> Anono
<TheNumb> plaginy
<jacekowski> ale to praktycznie to samo co activex
<TheNumb> ;p
<czester> Nawet było dobre.
<TheNumb> czester: co dobre?
<czester> Jedzenie.
<jacekowski> gdzie byles
<czester> Nigdzie. Zrobiłem sobie sam.
<czester> Dlaczego miałbym gdzieś iść ;-P
<czester> Poza tym jest wolny dzień, nie chce mi się łazić.
<jacekowski> wolny dzien i chcialo ci sie gotowac
<czester> o raczej
<m477> sam musze ugotowac cos ;/
<matti__> kociołek panoramiksa?
<matti__> jodła?
<TheNumb> JODŁA
<matti__> nic się niedzieje
<matti__> nudno :)
<matti__> m477: ty w ogóle sypiasz?
<Wilku> matti__: Nie z czasownikami piszemy oddzielnie -.-'
<matti__> ech fakt
<matti__> z przymiotnikami łącznie
<m477> nie
<m477> ale sie nozem uje*** lem
<m477> wszystko we krwi
<czester> Haha
<czester> A ja sobie "gram" na gitarze
<TheNumb> No nie mogę. Ubuntu jest takie zje**ne, że minimal nie chce się dobrze zainstalować na virtualboxie ;]
<qermit> TheNumb: bo nie umiesz sieciówki skonfigurować
<TheNumb> qermit: na virtualboxie. Rili?
<TheNumb> Sieć działa.
<TheNumb> W dupie mam to ooboontoo.
<Cyrax> witam .Jak diagnozowac bledy biosu ?
<Cyrax> dzwiekowe
<m477> ale garnek szamy zrobilem ;o
<czester> Cyrax: W instrukcji powinna być lista kodów.
<Cyrax> nie chcodzi mi o tekstowa liste
<Cyrax> po za tym to sie czlowieku nie patrzy na istrukcje tylko rodzaj biosu np Award
<TheNumb> Cyrax: skoro wiesz lepiej niż czester to na chuja przychodzisz na ten kanał?
<Cyrax> a chj cie to obchodzi ?
<Cyrax> nie wychylaj sie
<Szatan> Wizard: ping!
<TheNumb> Cyrax: coś się nie podoba -> wyjdź z kanału.
<Cyrax> spierdalaj
<TheNumb> Cyrax: zachowuj się dzieciuchu.
<Cyrax> nie rzucaj sie gnoju
<TheNumb> Cyrax: a, no tak. Sobota to gimbaza może się wyżyć na ircach.
<Cyrax> zamkij ryj
<m477> ;DDDDDDDDDDDDd
<m477> witam Cyrax jak mogę Ci pomóc?
<Cyrax> jak zdiagnozowac sygnaly dzwiekowe biosu /
<Cyrax> ?
<TheNumb> m477: Pokaż panu gdzie są drzwi.
<Wilku> TheNumb: Homo gimnasjus erectus nonsapiens (powiedział gimnazjalista) :f
<Cyrax> zna ktos link do strony ? ktos krwa wogole z tego korzysta?
<Wilku> qermit: ping
<Cyrax> czy wszystko zielone
<Cyrax> chodzi mi o strone z dzwiekami a nie opisami tekstowymi
<Wilku> Cyrax: czy twoja znajomość języka polskiego ogranicza się do urw i ujów?
<Cyrax> the numb chju glupi ? przez ciebie dostalem bana w gentoo
<lisu> wszystko zielone, wyjdź.
<m477> Cyrax: czy mógłby Pan szerzej opisać okoliczności problemu, w celu lepszego zdiagnozowania Pańskiej usterki?
<Cyrax> szukam strony z dzwiekami a dalej sobie sam poradze
<Cyrax> jak mozna diagnozowac dzwieki na pdst opisu tekstowego ?
<Wilku> m477: Nie mów w ten sposób, on tego nie rozumie, co napisałeś
<Szatan> Cyrax: The Beats of Dubstep?
<Szatan> tego szukasz :P
<Cyrax> wilku a ty krwa kto jestes kutasie ? tu sie rzucasz a prywatnie sie pedalisz
<TheNumb> Przekliniak: banuj
<m477> Cyrax: pewnie chodzi Panu o tę stronę http://www.hotfix.pl/dzwieki-biosu-a9.htm
<Wilku> Cyrax: Może i jestem pedałem, ale mnie rodzice kultury nauczyli
<TheNumb> m477: ale on chce nagrane dźwięki.
<TheNumb> Jest na tyle ograniczony, że nie jest w stanie sobie ich wyobraziź.
<TheNumb> *wyobrazić
<m477> a ma Pan dyktafon?
<Cyrax> o dziekuje bardzo. A ty chuju wilku ucz sie od rodzicow bo widocznie sie nierozgarneles
<TheNumb> m477: trolling is a art :D
<TheNumb> Reply(367): #gentoo-pl *!Cyrax@*.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl aidecoe!~aidecoe@gentoo/developer/aidecoe 1322321596
<TheNumb> Taki hint :D
<Szatan> TheNumb: wmp trzeźwy?
<Cyrax> no to chyba mam blad karty graficznej
<TheNumb> Szatan: powinien być
<Cyrax> albo plyta jej nieobsluguje
<TheNumb> Cyrax: musisz sobie jeszcze zoperować mózg.
<Wilku> Cyrax: Uważam, iż dalsza dyskusja z tobą, jest bezcelowa.
<TheNumb> Cyrax: jebany hetero.
 * lisu slaps Cyrax - nie klnij.
<Cyrax> gadaj zdrow pedrylu
<TheNumb> :D
<Wilku> TheNumb: haha :D
<TheNumb> lisu: wiesz co z nim zrobić <:
<lisu> TheNumb: wiem.
<TheNumb> :3
<Szatan> Cyrax: śpiewasz pod prysznicem Dubstep?
<Cyrax> lisu a ty ktto?
<Cyrax> gandalf szary ?
<TheNumb> Cyrax: ktoś o wiele bardziej rozgarnięty niż Ty.
<TheNumb> Cyrax: :*
<Cyrax> thenumb ciebie nie pytale ciotko
<Cyrax> wiec siedz cicho
<TheNumb> Cyrax: dasz busi?
<Szatan> Cyrax: nie, to jest firefox/
<Wilku> TheNumb: Dobij, dobij!
<Cyrax> na dupie
<m477> Cyrax: czy te dzwięki maja być po polsku czy mogą być po polsku?
<TheNumb> Cyrax: równie dobrze możesz mieć nick Czyrak
<TheNumb> Na dupie :D
<Szatan> TheNumb: zabierz mu nerkę i wątrobę!
<TheNumb> Czyram na dupie, get it?
<TheNumb> :D
<m477> angielsku*
<Cyrax> karta graficzna dziala na innej plycie a na tej chyba nie jest obslugiwana
<TheNumb> Szatan: they stole my fucking kidney :D
<m477> Cyrax: moze AGP do PCIE wlożyłeś?
<TheNumb> Cyrax: bo na pałę pchasz kartę AGP do slotu PCIE :D
<TheNumb> m477: ahahha :D
<Cyrax> karta jest z 2008 a plyta z 2006
<TheNumb> Cyrax: to nic nie znaczy deklu :D
<m477> a monitor?
<Cyrax> chipset chyba jeszcze starszy i945
<TheNumb> m477: jeszcze moc znamionowa zasilacza
<TheNumb> Cyrax: rozmiar buta?
<m477> NOO
 * Szatan MOCP: Lights - Siberia (UPSKRT Remix)
<czester> Zaraz i tak ktoś go wywali za słownictwo ;-)
<Cyrax> i945 moze nie obslugiwac geforca 8200
<m477> Cyrax: a jaki system?
<TheNumb> Cyrax: który windows?
<Cyrax> czarny ekran
<Cyrax> plyte kupilem niedawno
<Cyrax> ale chyba zwroce w takim wypadku
<TheNumb> Cyrax: podłączyłeś monitor do źródła zasilania?
<TheNumb> ;D
<Szatan> Cyrax: jaka wersja DOS'u?
<Cyrax> klawiatura reguje na ctrl alt + del i restartuje
<Cyrax> ale jest czarny ekran
<Wilku> czester: Wizard poinformowany, qermit pingnięty
<m477> a podlaczona chociarz?
<TheNumb> Cyrax: skróć kabel w klawiaturze.
<TheNumb> Cyrax: za długi masz kabel w klawiaturze albo monitorze.
<TheNumb> Chyba musisz o połowę skrócić ten w monitorze.
<Cyrax> nowsza plyta GIGABYTE na g43 jak sie nie myle tez nie obslugiwala geforca 8200
<Cyrax> to starsza moze tym bardziej nie
<TheNumb> Cyrax: geforce 8200, truchło.
<TheNumb> Aż tutaj czuję smród tej karty.
<TheNumb> A nie, to nie to. Zjebałem się.
<Wilku> TheNumb: fetor, nauczmy go polszczyzny :f
<m477> Cyrax: mogę panu doradzić zestaw odżywek
<TheNumb> Wilku: :D
<TheNumb> Cyrax: jesteś ograniczony umysłowo, tak?
<TheNumb> (:
<TheNumb> Skoro dyskryminujesz ludzi ze względu na orientację seksualną.
<Cyrax> nie toleruje pedalstwa
<TheNumb> Cyrax: Homo niewiadomo
<TheNumb> :D
<Szatan> TheNumb: no właśnie
<Wilku> TheNumb++
<TheNumb> Cyrax: coś jeszcze Czyraczku?
<Wilku> "Czyraczku" :D
<m477> ale sie najadlem ;o
<TheNumb> m477: zrobiłeś kaszankę z krwi? :D
<Cyrax> albo kupie nowa karte pci -e za 10zl
<TheNumb> m477: wiesz, żeby się nie zmarnowało.
<m477> TheNumb: ziemniaki ugotowalem i wlalem do tego leczo
<TheNumb> :D
<Mandaryna> m477: to puść bąka
<m477> 'leczo'
<m477> jak przetrawie
<Szatan> m477: tylko nie przytyj
<m477> czemu nie
<Wilku> Wilczka muszę zrespawnować
<Wilku> Ale nie chcę mi się ssh odpalać :f
<Szatan> Wilku: postaw pan znc :P
<Wilku> Szatan: co to?
<Szatan> Wilku: tunel do irca
<TheNumb> Wilku: znc
<Wilku> Tunel... dużo mi to mówi
<Szatan> `g znc
<TheNumb> ,g znc
<Szatan> Przekliniak: google znc
<TheNumb> Przekliniak: nie opitalaj się!
<TheNumb> No lol ;x
<TheNumb> Ach, zapomniałem napisać: FATALITY
<TheNumb> Jak poszedł Czyraczek
<TheNumb> :3
<m477> ;/
<m477> consider the following
<czester> Co go tak nie lubicie?
<czester> Pewnie ten cały cyrax jest taki pyskaty tylko tutaj
<m477> biedactwo nie dostal odpowidzi na swoje nurtujace go pytanie ;/
<czester> A na ulicy go biją dzieci i płacze
<m477> na pewno nie!
<TheNumb> czester: na #gentoo-pl też próbował pyskować
<TheNumb> czester: dostał kopa :D
<m477> czas na familyguya \o/
<qermit> spóxniłem się
<TheNumb> :<
<TheNumb> qermit: ominęła Ciebie cała zabawa.
<Wilku> Szatan: Co to tunel Irc i do czego to?
<Szatan> Wilku: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZNC
<TheNumb> Szatan: to nie tunel, to baunser :D
<Szatan> TheNumb: chcesz stracić duszę?
<TheNumb> Szatan: tak
<TheNumb> Szatan: tzn, ja nie mam duszy
<TheNumb> To nic nie stracę ;D
<Szatan> TheNumb: spoko to jutro o 2:00.
<TheNumb> Szatan: o 2:00 to ja śpię.
<Szatan> TheNumb: no właśnie o to mi chodzi, we śnie Ci zabiorę.
<Szatan> Wizard: TheNumb'a za wulgi.
<Wizard> Szatan, ?
<czester> TheNumb: Mi to tam zwisa ;-)
<czester> Wejdźie zjebus z innym nickiem ;-P
<nn52> wie ktoś jak w Dilphinie odkryć ukryty pliki i katalogi ( jak w Nautilusie CTRL+H?)
<Wizard> czemu dzisiaj nie ma skoków :S
<m477>  wut?
<Szatan> nn52: masz menu w Dolphinie?
<TheNumb> Wizard: oj tam oj :3
<Wizard> TheNumb, :*
<TheNumb> Dobra, lecę oglądać filmy :D
<czester> Wizard: Włącz sobie DSJ ;-p
<Szatan> Wizard: podziel się opem :P
<Wizard> TheNumb, kopnąć cię, żebyś lepiej leciał?
<Wizard> Szatan, po co? :]
<nn52> Szatan nie :P
<Wizard> Szatan, popsujesz
<nn52> Szatan, nie mam :P
<Wizard> nn52, cześć
<Szatan> Wizard: musi być 3 aktywnych szeryfów
<nn52> Cześć Wilczek
<nn52> Wizae
<nn52> Wizard,
<nn52> :>
<Szatan> nn52: po prawej stronie masz kółko zębate z kluczem
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Szatan> nn52: dajesz pokaż menu
<Wizard> Ashiren, dzięki, przekażę
<Szatan> nn52: widok -> pokaż ukryte pliki
<Szatan> nn52: OR alt + .
<jacekowski> Wizard: znowu siedzisz z opem na kanale
<Wizard> Szatan, gdzie jest tak napisane?
 * Szatan MOCP: Maverick Sabre - I Need (Brookes Brothers Remix)
<Wizard> jacekowski, no i?
<Wizard> nawet nie 10 minut
<jacekowski> dluzej niz potrzeba
<Szatan> Wizard: w zwyczajach narodowych :P
<nn52> Szatan, o dzienki :)
<Wizard> borze
<Szatan> nn52: 5,40 zł + VAT.
<m477> a co zlego ze siedzi z opem? Oo
<nn52> mam jeszcze pytanie,ale związane z .htaccess, jak blokuje jakięs IP , to można zrobić tak by coś im się wyświtliło np."połaczenie odrzucone z twojego ip" ?
<Wilku> :D
<Szatan> Wizard: boga nie ma!
<Wizard> a gdzie ty masz boga?
<Wizard> ja nic o żadnym bogu nie wspominałem
<Wilku> Szatan: A ty to niby jesteś?
<m477> a co zlego ze siedzi z opem? :(
<Wilku> :P
<Wizard> m477, → freenode faq
<m477> ooo
<Wizard> czy gdzieś tam w okolicy
<Szatan> Wilku: Szatanem który się ukrywa i ludzie sądzą że mnie nie ma. Po prostu spryt.
<Wilku> :)
<Wizard> Szatan, borze to jest wołacz od bór
<Wizard> używać zamiennie z jeżu!
<Szatan> Ja Was jeszcze dopadnę :3
<Wilku> Szatan nadchodzi, padnijcie na twarz!
<Wizard> ja padłem na bok
<Wizard> ale zaraz mi się piwo schłodzi i trza będzie wstać
<Wilku> :D
<Szatan> Wizard: Piwo + pizza + cola?
<Wizard> przejechałem się troszku po mieście w poszukiwaniu tego i owego
<Wizard> nie, zjadłem już haburgera ;)
<Wizard> zdrowa żywność to jest to!
<m477> cola fuuuuu
<Wilku> m477: Czy wiesz, że: Pierwotna receptura Coca-Coli zawierała ekstrakt z kokainy i była sprzedawana w aptekach jako lek
<m477> no ze 100 lat temu
<m477> a bajern sprzedawal heroine i co?
<nn52> nie mam polskiego ip aktualnie, http://mc.zaraz.tk/poll/ sprawdzi ktoś czy CIDR działa ?? :D
<m477> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOJqicM6x84&feature=feedf
<m477> nn52: nie
<nn52> m477, nie? , co się pokazuje??? :>
<Mhrok> Bry!
<m477> witamy
<nn52> o/
<Wizard> cześć Mhrok
<Wilku> Szatan: Mrok przybył :D
<m477> nastał
<Wizard> brakuje jeszcze, nie wiem, Mgły, CzarnejMszy i Cmentarza
 * Wizard rzuca utworzenie mgły
<Szatan> Mhrok'u będziemy siać zamęt?
<m477> wczoraj byl tu jakis ciemny
<m477> ;o
<Mhrok> Szatan: jasne
 * m477 huk sowy
<Mgla> Wizardzie, wzywałeś mnie?
<m477> ja Cie wzywalem
<m477> przynies pizze
<Mhrok> jedzenie to dobry pomysł. ide coś zjeść
<m477> nareszcie dzis kupilem paste do zebow
<m477> bo przez 4 dni wyciaskalem stare tubki
<Wizard> po miesiącu mycia piaskiem!
<Szatan> m477: ekologia :P
<m477> nono
<Wizard> w aka się od sąsiadki pożycza
<m477> aka?
<m477> a
<m477> no bym korzystal z czyjejs normalnie ale nie bylo
<Wizard> w akademiku
<m477> no mowie ze wiem ;o]
<m477> pasta do zebow to towar deficytowy
<Szatan> eh, trzeba się przejść
<m477> napić*
<Szatan> m477: G.T.F.O!
<m477> STFU
<nn52> zaraz qermit wejdzie i po banuje :>
<qermit> kto mi zoptymalizuje tranzystor temu dam cukierka
<m477> tzn?
<qermit> no dobra, zrobi wzmacniacz
<m477> jaki
<qermit> jakikolwiek
<qermit> m477: umiesz?
<m477> jaki tranzystor
<m477> możliwe
<qermit> NE4210S01
<m477> i co chcesz nim wzmacniac
<qermit> cokolwiek
<qermit> m477: używałeś MWO?
<m477> nie
<m477> wiem co to
<m477> nie da sie zaprojektowac ukladu pod cokolwiek :<
<qermit> to nie zrobisz
<m477> hm?
<m477> a co to
<qermit> mam projekt zrobienia wzmacniacza w MWO
<m477> ale co to
<qermit> MicroWawe Office
<m477> o_o
<qermit> ide herbate zrobić
<m477> dziwne ma 2 zrodla
<m477> qermit: podajesz sygnal na bramke zbierasz ze zrodla i elo
<m477> tylko zebys nie przesadzil bo przebijesz
<qermit> o tak panie
<m477> no no :)
<qermit> tylko weź mi zbuduj cały układ
<qermit> na 12 - 12.4GHz
<m477> huh?
<m477> to zalezy od tranzysotra
<m477> rozumiem ze ci chodzi o efekty pojemnosciowe?
<m477> to by trzeba bylo policzyc ale to sa jeszcze chyba nie wielkie czestoliwosci
<qermit> pojemnościowe?
<m477> no przy duzych czestotliwosciach
<m477> tranzystor przestaje pracowac
<qermit> no shit sherlock
<m477> ;]
<m477> ale to z tego wynika
<m477> qermit: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reaktancja_%28elektryczno%C5%9B%C4%87%29
<m477> zapytaj na elektrodzie najlepiej ;o
<m477> tam sie znajom nie to co tu
<Dreadlish> o/
<m477> Dreadlish: o/
 * m477 Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67: II. Andante con moto przez Ludwig van Beethoven z Symphonies 5 & 7 (Philharmonia Orchestra feat. conductor: Ashkenazy)
<Dreadlish> matko boska
<Dreadlish> alem ja ucieszony
<m477> ?
<jacekowski> do takich czestotliwosci sie uzywa odpowiednio dobranych komponentow
<m477> caly czas to powtarzalem :<
<Dreadlish> jacekowski sie zna, więc uważajcie
<jacekowski> nie takie czestotliwosci
<qermit> m477: wiesz, na tych częstotliwośiach to to wszystko można sobie wsadzić gdzieś
<m477> czemu
<m477> jacekowski: to co dasz rade dzisaj tą fotkę zrobić?
<jacekowski> dzisiaj to ja najdalej zaszedlem do kuchni
<Dreadlish> to nie idź dalej
<Dreadlish> [problem solvd
<Dreadlish> ]
<m477> ;o
<m477> a ja wiem gdzie Ty masz kuchnie
<Mhrok> ciemnytyp też ma nick z mroku.
<Mhrok> i też jest z warszawy ;)
<m477> Mhrok: ciemnytyp jest spod jasnej gwiazdy
<Wizard> jacekowski++
<Wizard> ja to nawet pojeździłem samochodem dzisiaj
<Wizard> lubię jeździć w sobotę, bo nie ma korków :)
<m477> wow
<m477> ja jak chce pojezdzic autem to włączam gta4
<Wizard> heh
<Dreadlish> :F
<m477> te wybuchy! te pościgi!
<m477> a tak serio to nie gram :(
<Wizard> no tak.. na ulicy ciężko się pościgać, szczególnie corsą 1.0 turbo
<Dreadlish> :D
<Wizard> ale zbieram na mustanga
<Wizard> :>
<m477> chyba spodnie
<Dreadlish> a ja na maserati =.=
<Wizard> http://otomoto.pl/ford-mustang-manual-swiezo-sprowadzony-C20774990.html
<Wizard> ten jest podejrzanie tani
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> zbyt tani
<Dreadlish> z niemiec ;d
<Wizard> ale przynajmniej ma manualną skrzynię
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> a nie automaty srautomaty
<m477> Wizard: czesci do niego bedziesz z usa sprowadzac? :)
<Wizard> bo te ze stanów mają automat, a takiego nie chcę
<Wizard> m477, pff
<Wizard> jak będzie trzeba
<m477> to cie wyjdzie kilka krotnie wiecej niz samochod
<Dreadlish> 4 litry
<nn52> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mu4FYaj8ZDM&feature=feedrec_grec_index -,-
<Dreadlish> matko
<Wizard> tak se pomyślałem, że jak mnie stać, to czemu sobie nie kupić takiego auta?
<m477> bo ukradną? :<
<Wizard> potem narobię bachorów i trza będzie starego sharana kupić
<Wizard> m477, buahahaha :D
<Dreadlish> ;D
<Wizard> a póki jestem młody, to chcę mieć fajne auto
<m477> takie auta nie maja przelozenia
<m477> pali gume w miejscu a nie jedzie
<Wizard> może mieć nawet silnik od kosiary, wygląda zajebiście
<Wizard> :)
<m477> =,=
<m477> no to niech  .jpg Ci wystarczy :)
<m477> http://wnko.pl/i/9b6e79c57c.jpg
<Wizard> eh
<m477> :)
<m477> come at me bro
<Wizard> uh
<Wizard> I'd like to
<Wizard> I've never been to UK
<m477> okay
<Wizard> ;)
<jacekowski> hmm, w ogole, bede musial baterie kupic
<jacekowski> zeby to odpalic
<|Lamik> Witam, jak usunać folder który ma w środku pliki??
<m477> rm -r =,=
<Foxik> siema
<|Lamik> dzieki ;)
<m477> ew -rf
<Wizard> man rm?
<Wizard> meh, żeby o takie rzeczy na ircu się pytać, wstydziłbyś się, |Lamik ;)
<m477> :)
<Mhrok> Każdy czasem zapomina albo zaczyna ;)
<Wilku> Mhrok: rm to komenda zniszczenia, jak możesz jej na wylot nie znać :o
<Wizard> no nie, shred to komenda zniszczenia :/
<m477> a jak sie ma do tego komenda zabicia?
<Wizard> jak piernik do wiatraka
<m477> mmmm
<m477> wiatrak-maka-ciasto-piernik
<Wizard> co to jest maka?
<m477> mąka?
<Wizard> ah
<m477> :)
<m477> iso gz
<Wizard> przypomniałeś mi, jak graliśmy w akademiku w skojarzenia
<Wizard> i mieliśmy dojść do słowa "komputer"
<Wizard> koleżanka zadaje: wódka! a kumpel od razu: wódka, informatyk, komputer
<m477> proste
<Wizard> no, tylko to było "teraz was zagnę"
<m477> ;]
<m477> pewnie dobra brechta byla
<Mhrok> Wizard: ty z wawy?
<Wizard> Mhrok, nie
<Wizard> Mhrok, po czym wnosisz?
<qermit> masz nick na w
<Wizard> mhm
<Wizard> to Mhrok pewnie jest z Mławy
<Wizard> albo z Moszczenicy
<Wizard> :]
<qermit> Moszna Wieś
<Wizard> Mhroszna
<m477> to ja was zagne
<Wizard> jesteś ze Starych Rumunek?
<m477> cieplo
<qermit> Wizard: słyszałem że z małym pracujesz
<Wizard> tja
<Wizard> m477, z Nowych Grabi?
<Wizard> :D
<m477> żułkiewka
<m477> obok pciny dolnej
<Wizard> a to jest też pod Płockiem?
<m477> Oo
<Wizard> no te Rumunki są w powiecie Płockim
<Wizard> gdzieś pomiędzy Płockiem a Gostyninem, iirc
<Wizard> ale dawno tamtędy nie jechałem, to nie pamiętam ;P
<Wizard> to co kłamiesz, że ciepło?
<m477> :(
<Wizard> google maps zna tylko Żółkiewkę
<Wizard> Żułkiewki nie ma :/
<m477> http://wnko.pl/i/1322331231.jpg ahhahaha :D
<Ashiren> aww
<Mhrok> Wizard: to było pytanie tylko. ;)
 * Mhrok instauje pulseaudio...
<sysek> lol debian
<m477> cool sotry poparzylem sie bateria 9V i spalilem diode :<
<sysek> cool story bro
<inzaghi89> cool
 * sysek polewa
<inzaghi89> co dobrego?
<sysek> wodka towarzyszu
<sysek> albo whiskey jak chcesz
<inzaghi89> to wole wódkę
<sysek> no niech to kde sie szybciej wgrywa
 * inzaghi89 się będzie teraz eyeos bawić
<m477> o/
<ciemnytyp> będzie ktoś oglądał walke stulecia o pas polsatu ?
<BlessJah> która to już walka stulecia w tym roku???
<ciemnytyp> ja je przestałem już liczyć
<BlessJah> przesadą jest organizowanie walki stulecia częściej niż raz do roku
 * sysek wrocil do windowsa
<Wilku> Mode +b sysek!*@*
<sysek> ta
<sysek> i co jeszcze
<sysek> moj komputer, mam na nim co chce
<sysek> wiec stfu
<adasiek_abix> BlessJah: podenerwuję cię trochę:  http://wioowszkole.org/article/163/wywiad-z-nauczycielem-z-laczan-malopolska/
<sysek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SHoukZpMhDE
<sysek> haahha
<BlessJah> adasiek_abix: hm?
<BlessJah> adasiek_abix: dostałem już na maila, czemu miałoby mnie to denerwować?
<inzaghi89> lol sysek
<Wilku> To kara boska za tą haniebną zdradę!
<pakos> hmm gdzie jest lista mirrorow do pobrania? bo cos nie widze na stronie
<Wizard> sysek, co?!
<Wizard> :/
<Wilku> Wizard: hm?
<sysek> oj Wizard
<Wilku> Wizard: +b && kick ;)
<sysek> dyskryminacja
<Wilku> sysek: Windows to zuo wcielone, idź do swoich na ##windows :P
<sysek> nie chce
<sysek> poza tym
<sysek> jakiesz masz prawo glosic takie rzeczy
<Wizard> każdy ma
<Wizard> wolny kraj
<sysek> i wolnosc slowa
<sysek> ktora ma wiele znaczen i zadnej dobrej odpowiedzi
<Wizard> jeden lubi szynkę, inny jest masochistą i używa windows
<Wizard> może jeszcze xp?
<Wilku> Wizard: 95 alpha
<Wizard> bo jak chcesz dziesięcioletni system, to mam jakieś stare linuksy gdzieś, sysek
<sysek> a po co, jak mam 7 ?
<Wizard> lololol
<sysek> kurcze
<Wizard> dobra, nie wolno się śmiać z cudzego nieszczęścia :D
<sysek> ksiazke z UK 40zł
<julek> czesc Wizard
<julek> dzialo sie cos ciekawego dzisiaj?
<Wizard> cześć julek
<Wizard> nie wiem
<Wizard> nic
<Wilku> Wizard: jak to nic, Cyrax był, sysek zdradził... :P
<sysek> dżizas
<sysek> jak dziecko
<Wizard> :D
<Wilku> sysek: Przeca jaja se robię ;P
<sysek> ktore sa nudne
<Wizard> nie są
<Wizard> sysek, naprawdę tego nie rozumiem
<sysek> ale czego ?
<Wizard> przesiadki
<sysek> po prostu, chec taka.
<Wizard> ja rozumiem, że się można przesiąść z gnome na kde czy tam fluxboksa, ale na windows? o_O
<sysek> no a dlaczego slonce swieci ?
<sysek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-Sktgm0aD8
<sysek> jaram sie
<czester> Na Windows spoko
<czester> Najbardziej użyteczny system ;-P
 * BlessJah kupił myszkę w promocji
<BlessJah> za 10PLN, normalnie 30-50 kosztuje
<czester> a4tech?;-P
<BlessJah> manta
<czester> Czy hello kitty?
<BlessJah> mała jakaś
<BlessJah> 10 lat temu z takich wyrosłem
<BlessJah> i ma zabawne jaskrawoniebieskie diody w tylnej części
<Wizard> czyli hello kitty
<BlessJah> aż się ręki nie chce z niej zdejmować, tak jaskrawe
<Wizard> ja tam wolę trackball
<BlessJah> Wizard: eXtravaganza pisze na niej
<czester> Ja wolę trackpad.
<czester> A dokładniej to magic trackpad.
<Wizard> a co to?
<sysek> ojej
<Wizard> to co w jabłkach montują?
<sysek> mowisz o tej myszce czy trackpadzie
<BlessJah> też bym wolał, ale nie mam, poza tym w FPS się na tym nie bardzo grać da
<sysek> bo jak o myszce, to ja podziekuje
<BlessJah> sysek: ja?
<sysek> lepszy trackpad
<czester> O trackpadzie
<czester> W pracy używam z iMaciem
<sysek> BlessJah: nie, czester
<czester> A w domu mam Macbooka
<sysek> czester: trackpad jest wygodny, to fakt
<czester> Noooo, diablo wygodny.
<Wizard> chcesz powiedzieć, że apple sprzedaje *oddzielne* głaskaczki na usb?
<sysek> czester: masz liona ?
<BlessJah> zgodzę się
<Wizard> takie, żeby se do kompa podłączyć?
<czester> Wizard: Na BT.
<Wizard> nie rozumiem
<BlessJah> Wizard: czasem są w klawiaturach montowane
<BlessJah> trackpady a dzisiaj nawet trackballa widziałem
<czester> Wizard: http://store.apple.com/pl/product/MC380
<Wizard> o w pytę
<BlessJah> jak się ten guzik od thinkpadów nazywał? trackpoint?
<Wizard> BlessJah, sutek
<BlessJah> no
<BlessJah> sutek
<czester> łechtaczka.
<BlessJah> sutka też bym chętnie wypróbował
<BlessJah> damn, teraz wyrwą z kontekstu i będą mnie cytować
<Wizard> tyś chyba łechtaczki nie widział :/
<czester> Hahaha
<czester> Widziałem kilka.
<BlessJah> Wizard: co tam jest do oglądania?
<BlessJah> Wizard: ma nie wyglądać, ma działać i juz
<czester> lol
<Wizard> czester, lol
<Wizard> a BlessJah chyba nie załapał
<Wizard> :>
<BlessJah> możliwe
<BlessJah> nie rozumiem waszego zboczonego poczucia humoru
<Wizard> czester, piona
<BlessJah> czy to znaczy, że jestem normalny?
<czester> Nie :D
<czester> Ty nigdy nie byłeś normalny ;-P
<BlessJah> no, bo już się bałem
<Wizard> używasz archa
<czester> Mój brat się właśnie spuszcza nad force feedback :D
<BlessJah> Wizard: też
<Wizard> ja bym potem tego nie dotykał, czester
<sysek> :(
<czester> On ma swoją konsolę, ja swoją ;P
<BlessJah> burżuj
<czester> Bzdura
<czester> Mi kupił Xboxa, sobie playstation
<BlessJah> ej... stać was na dwie konsole, ale mimo to mieszkasz z bratem?
<Wizard> konsole nie są drogie
<sysek> no nie sa
<sysek> ps3 za 850zl
<sysek> mozna kupic
<Wizard> ja zamierzam kobicie kupić ps3 pod choinkę
<BlessJah> Wizard: no nie są, jakbym się uparł to i mnie by było stać
<czester> Buehehehe
<czester> Ja nie wiem już gdzie mieszkam.
<Wizard> ale komu by się chciało pracować, nie BlessJah?
<czester> dzisiaj jestem w domu wyjątkowo
<czester> A tak to cały tydzień siedzę u kobiety.
<Wizard> czester, ja to rozwiązałem tak, że z nią mieszkam
<czester> Patrzy mi przez ramię na irc i się ze mnie śmieje, że rozmawiam z feniksem
<BlessJah> Wizard: a tam, młody jestem, jeszcze się napracuję
<czester> :D
<Wizard> czyli "nie mam własnego domu, cały dzień siedzę u kobiety"
 * Wizard macha do kobiety
<czester> :D
<czester> W sensie jest tutaj?;-P
<jacekowski> ja sobie kupilem onlive mikrokonsole
<Wizard> czester, nie
<czester> hehe
<czester> Moja z przyjaciółkami gdzieś baluje
<jacekowski> czester: jest to mowiles ze ktos sie smial ze gadasz z feniksem
<jacekowski> i gdzie ty feniksa widzisz
<czester> jacekowski: Bywa tutaj.
<BlessJah> bywa
<czester> 'seen feniks
<BlessJah> `seen feniks
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: feniks was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 3 days, 7 hours, 33 minutes, and 15 seconds ago: <feniks> trudno jest zaktualizowac bios?
<czester> O widzisz.
<BlessJah> no widze, mnie lubi bardziej
<jacekowski> czester: slaby chakier z ciebie
<czester> Nie ten apostrof wpisałem.
<BlessJah> Przekliniak nie wybacza takich błędów
<czester> Jasne.
<czester> Haker ze mnie żaden ;-)
<czester> W ogóle to cały tydzień nie miałem czasu na internet i komputer i dobrze mi z tym.
<czester> W pracy wystarczająco się z komputerami pałuję.
<BlessJah> hackintosha instalowales
<czester> Nie.
<BlessJah> nie?
<czester> VPN Cisco na pieprzonym Ubuntu.
<czester> Wizard: Jak Ci się podoba ten trackpad?
<czester> Mega fajny jest, duży.
<czester> I ładnie wygląda ;-)
<czester> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-MYQKT_Gtu_o/Ts4hW0J6DCI/AAAAAAAAB0M/Ag6KzygN73U/s640/24.11.2011%2B-%2B1
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cw4wz95> (at lh5.googleusercontent.com)
<czester> ;-)
<sysek> czester: jakis starego osa masz
<sysek> jakiegos*
<czester> Nie.
<czester> Liona.
<czester> Komputer jest stary ;-)
<sysek> heh
<sysek> i jak Ci sie sprawuje Lion ? bo w iSpocie strasznie narzekaja na niego
<czester> Narzekają?
<sysek> ta
<czester> Na uważam, że jest zajebisty ;-)
<sysek> szczegolnie na air
<czester> Na starym Air?
<sysek> nowym
<czester> To kogoś pojebało jak na nowego Aira narzeka,
<sysek> na aira nie, ale na dzialanie Liona na nim
<czester> Moim zdaniem zachowuje się super.
<sysek> mi sie strasznie te gesty podobaja
<czester> Chyba, że ktoś chce na nim montować wideo albo coś innego tego typu robić to jest zjebem.
<TheNumb> sysek: kto narzeka, pracownicy?
<TheNumb> sysek: na airze ma prawo kijowo działać, bo podstawowy ma tylko 2GiB ramu.
<czester> Nie no...
<czester> Błagam.
<sysek> ta
<czester> Mieliśmy airy na wystawie i działało git.
<TheNumb> czester: no, 64 bit system ma swoje wymagania
<TheNumb> ;]
<czester> W pracy też już przygotowywałem komputery ludziom i działało spoko
<czester> Nie każdy komputer się do wszystkiego nadaje.
<sysek> kurcze, szkoda, ze dodaja do iMaca magic mouse :/
<czester> Można wybrać przy zakupie trackpada.
<TheNumb> PhysMem: 864M wired, 1295M active, 193M inactive, 2352M used, 1742M free.
<czester> Co to?
<TheNumb> Chrome + Adium + LimeChat
<sysek> czester: u nas w ispocie magic mouse daja
<czester> sysek: Bo trzeba odpowiednio pomarudzić.
<BlessJah> czester: w ispocie mieliscie jakies szkolenia z asortymentu sprzedawanego?
<czester> BlessJah: Mieliśmy.
<sysek> i tak najwyzej dopiero z pol roku kupie iMac
<BlessJah> szkolenia, czy dostarczali wam ulotke ktora mieliscie wykuc na pamiec?
<sysek> no ja takiego szkolenia nie mialem
<sysek> :o
<czester> BlessJah: Szkolenia
<czester> Ale były gówniane.
<Wizard> u mnie 340MB
<Wizard> xchat, gnome-terminal i evolution
<czester> Ale co sprawdzacie?
<Wizard> i empathy
<Wizard> eee
<czester> hysMem: 1167M wired, 1888M active, 619M inactive, 3673M used, 4517M free.
<Wizard> w sumie, niewiele mi zjada
<Wizard> myślałem, ze bedzie z 800MB
<czester> Safari, Adium, Reeder, Twitter, Sparrow, Mail, iTunes, Terminal, MplayerX
<TheNumb> czester: sparrow i mail, wtf? :D
<Wizard> co to sparrow?
<czester> TheNumb: Testuję Sparrow, klienta poczty.
<TheNumb> Wizard: aplikacja do maila.
<TheNumb> czester: aaa lite? :p
<czester> Jak mi się spodoba to kupię.
<czester> TheNumb: Nie. Full.
<TheNumb> czester: testujesz full? Jak? :D
<czester> Wczoraj kupiłem Daisydisk
<czester> TheNumb: pirat?
<TheNumb> Mhm
<TheNumb> Nie wiedziałem, że dają piraty aplikacji z MAS.
<czester> Tragedii nie ma, tylko 8 euro kosztuje.
<czester> Dają, dają ;-)
<czester> Wszystko da się zrobić.
<TheNumb> Wiem, że się da ;p
<TheNumb> Do testowania jest wersja lite.
<Wizard> dobra, panowie, ale to jest temat na #mac
<TheNumb> Wizard: cichaj
<czester> Ale w tej chwili to jeden z moich dwóch nielegalnych w tej chwili programów ;-)
<TheNumb> Wizard: nie ma polskiego kanału
<Wizard> no nie cichaj :/
<Wizard> to se załóżcie
<TheNumb> Wizard: dla 2 osób? Nope
<czester> Wizard: Daj spokój, i tak nikt tu nie gada.
<Wizard> no to macie priv
<Wizard> no co daj spokój
<czester> lol
<TheNumb> Wizard: hejter :D
<TheNumb> Wizard: i nadgorliwiec :3
<Wizard> jak byłeś opem, to mnie za kurw* banowałeś
<Wizard> a teraz daj spokój
<TheNumb> Wizard: tutaj i tak nikt nie ma ubuntu :D
<czester> Wizard: Za kurwy jak najbardziej.
<Wizard> a niby w czym kurwy są gorsze od gadania od os x?
<czester> Jak ktoś klnie jak szewc to brzydtko wygląda.
<czester> Wizard: Są gorsze w akceptacji społecznej ;-)
<Mhrok> czester: jak ma iosa to wygląda to jedynie pedalsko (przeważnie ;p)
<Mhrok> mówię o tych szpanujących białymi lapkami wszędzie
<Wizard> tak samo łamią to, co w /topic napisane
<TheNumb> Mhrok: Macbooki są brzydkie.
<czester> Mhrok: Białe lapki są gówniane.
<czester> Słabo wykonane i niewydajne.
<Mhrok> Ja o tym wiem, Ty o tym wiesz, my o tym wiemy...
<Mhrok> ale ktoś to kupuje, nie?
<czester> Bo już nie produkują?
<Mhrok> O_O
<Mhrok> WTF?
<Wilku> O.o
<czester> Białych macbooków już nie robią.
<TheNumb> No, nie robią, nie robią, robią nie.
<Mhrok> Zaraz złapię rage na gnome
<czester> Buehehehehe
<Mhrok> gnome3... zmian im się zachciało
<Wilku> Wizard: po co się zbanowałeś?
<czester> Ciesz się, że nie Unity.
<TheNumb> Ciekawe czy w opensuse też jest gnome3.
<Mhrok> TheNumb: dziś w gentoo mi się zaktualizowąło
<Mhrok> zaryłem gentoo i archa postawiłem
<Mhrok> i k... też gnome3
<Mhrok> domyślnie :<
<czester> Mhrok: Lol. To nie dość, że zmarnowałeś mnóstwo czasu to jeszcze Cię wkurwili ;-P
<czester> I po co Ci te Gentoo?;-P
<Mhrok> czester: jakie gentoo? żadnego nie mam przecież ;)
<TheNumb> czester: ricer :D
<czester> 224549        Mhrok   | TheNumb: dziś w gentoo mi się zaktualizowąło
<Mhrok> linijkę niżej jest o tym, że zaorałem gentoo
<TheNumb> Mhrok: RICER :D
<TheNumb> Wizard: świniak :D
<czester> Ech, Wizard. Ale jesteś małostkowy.
<TheNumb> czester: ja bym powiedział, dropbnomieszczanin :D
<TheNumb> *drobnomieszczanin
<czester> Chuj z tym.
<czester> ;-)
<TheNumb> Sam się ukarał, lol.
<czester> Też tak kiedyś wyszedłem i mnie rok nie było ;-P
<TheNumb> czester: i wróciłeś chwalić się jakie to fajne jest japko ;x
<czester> Nie.
<czester> Już wtedy miałem jabłko.
<TheNumb> mhm
<TheNumb> czester: reeder jest fajny ale przegięli z ceną.
<TheNumb> Za sparrowa też bym dał max 5 ojo
<Mhrok> Huh, jak można dać monospace 12 na czcionkę w terminalu... toż to wielkie jakieś jest
<Wilku> Wizard odszedł
<Mhrok> RAGEEEEEEE: Catalyst 11.11 news:
<Mhrok> - GNOME3 support still does not look good.
<czester> TheNumb: E tam, też kupiłem
<TheNumb> czester: ja jestem biednym studentem
<czester> I masz Maca ;-P
<TheNumb> czester: 3 lata zbierałem ;-)
<Mhrok> Zobaczymy, jak bardzo obsługa ATi na archu obsysa :P
<TheNumb> dobra, lece
<TheNumb> jutro o 9 kurs ;/
<czester> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKOXJ5R2-P4
<czester> Ciekawostka.
<qermit> kto mi znajdzie filtr o odpowiednim WFS i zadanym paśmie dam cukierka
<m477> pijemy \o/
<termi> pudzian wygral walke w "fucking joke"
<Wilku> m477: Nieee, Wizard odszedł, płakać trzeba ;f
<m477> ??
<m477> o kurde
<m477> zaraz woda pojdzie to bedzie cienko zemna
<tajwanuser> m477: to swietnie
<^mhr> bry
<m477> zomfg
<m477> tajwanuser:
<tajwanuser> ;)
<m477> zdycham
<m477> polej or die
#ubuntu-pl 2011-11-27
<tajwanuser> m477: przeciez wiesz, ze nie pije
<tajwanuser> :)
<tajwanuser> a przynajmniej klepiac /me na irc
<tajwanuser> ;)
<m477> polej
<ciemnytyp> po użyciu DBAN dysk nadaje się do powtórnego użycia czy na śmietnik ?
<jacekowski> DVA
<jacekowski> DBAN to sciema
<jacekowski> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/dysk zrobi dokladnie to samo
<jacekowski> ew. jak masz jakichs wrogow to odpalic to samo kilka razy
<jacekowski> ew. z /dev/urandom
<tajwanuser> tylko on chyba pytal, czy to zniszczylo urzadzenie fizycznie:P
<tajwanuser> branoc
<m477> kurwa
<m477> mac
<m477> znow sie tak nakurielm
<m477> http://wnko.pl/i/1322331231.jpg
<m477> zaraz sie pozygam
<m477> Panowe
<Szatan> m477: Ya?
<Dreadlish> o/
<Dreadlish> i po grzyba on tak chleje
<sysek> zapytaj sie go
<Dreadlish> a nie będę
<Dreadlish> jeszcze się tu zbełta na kanał
<matti_> jest jakiś program którym da się sterować kursorem w debienie
<matti_> debianie
<matti_> jakaś taka wirtualna mysz
<Szatan> matti_: w Gnome3 i KDE jest to w standardzie
<matti_> a jak to włączyć pod KDE może się orientujesz?
<matti_> lub jak się nazywa ten program
<Szatan> w ustawieniach systemowych patrzyłeś?
<matti_> patrzę
<matti_> jest
<matti_> urzadzenia wejsciowe zakladka mysz przesuwanie za pomoca klawiatury numerycznej
<matti_> kodła
<matti_> jodła
<Wilku> Grab
<matti_> nudy coś na kanale
<matti_> m477: śpisz?
<Wilku> on nigdy nie śpi :P
<Wilku> on się hibernuje :D
<Szatan> on się tylko teleportuje
<matti_> właśnie
<matti_> ale teraz go nie ma ;)
<matti_> długo się teleportuje
<Szatan> eh, po oszukuje efekt Douplera
<matti_> czego to częstość musisz zmieniać, aby cały czas była odbierana ta sama
<matti_> Szatan: w czym chcesz oszukać?
<Szatan> matti_: to m477 chce oszukać
<matti_> aaa
<manio> o/
<nn52> siema !
<Wilku> *Siema!
<sysek> ble. w sumie troche mi brakuej kde :/
<Galahad_> debrydzień
<Galahad_> kurna ale ten diablo 3 beznadziejny !
<Galahad_> :(
<yield> Galahad_: czemu ?
<Galahad_> no ogólnie masa oczojebnych wodotrysków ^^ postacie słabe powybierane i pomiksowane z innych produkcji klimat się powtarza grafika słaba komiksowa
<Galahad_> rany .... klapa :(
<Galahad_> mógłby konkurować z sacret 2 z 2007 roku
<yield> Galahad_: grałeś w bete ?
<Galahad_> a i tak by przegrał bo w sacret jest mase nowości a tu cóż tosamo ale ładniejsze
<Galahad_> nie grałem ale obejżalem kilka godzin gameplayów
<Galahad_> kazdej postaci
<yield> ja grałem i mi bardzo przypomina torchligh
<yield> oczywiście lepiej dopracowany
<Galahad_> słabe nie spodziewałem sie ze takie słabe będzie
<czester> Siema
<Galahad_> czester: cześć
<czester> Przyszedłem pogadać z feniksem.
<czester> "pogadać z feniksem"
<czester> :D
<czester> 'seen feniks
<yield> Galahad_: ale wiesz, że za d3 odpowiada już inna ekipa niż w przypadki d1 czy d2
<Galahad_> tutaj nowości równa się głupie zmiany jak te potiony albo głupie ulepszenia ze złoto się samo zbiera i nie widziałem potionów many.... cry!
<czester> `seen feniks
<Przekliniak> czester: feniks was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 3 days, 21 hours, 22 minutes, and 41 seconds ago: <feniks> trudno jest zaktualizowac bios?
<yield> przypadku*
<czester> DIABLO?
<Galahad_> yield: bo becie powiem że niestety
<czester> Ja chcę diablo 3... ;-P
<Galahad_> czester: tak
<Galahad_> heheheh
<Galahad_> ale fani i tak wybulą kase na gre :D
<czester> Będzie na Maca przynajmniej.
<Galahad_> ehhh
<czester> I na bank będzie zajebiste.
<Galahad_> po betach widać że jest kiszka
<czester> Nie sądzę ;-)
<Galahad_> no ja sadzę bo się naogladałem jak głupi gameplayów
<yield> solidna będzie ale szału ni ma
<sysek> czester: to ten feniks co sie z nim klocilem na poczatku ?
<czester> To Blizzard. Nie pamiętam kiedy wydali słabą grę.
<czester> sysek: Pojęcia nie mam
<czester> sysek: Moja dziewczyna mówi, że "rozmawiam z feniksem" za każdym razem jak wejdę na irc.
<czester> ;-P
<sysek> czester: chyba tak, bo klocil sie ze mna zeby lepieh wgraj grub na partycji /boot
<czester> sysek: Irrelevant. ;-P
<czester> Nie załapałaś.
<czester> Ona tak manifestuje swoje zdanie o bezsensowności irca ;-P
<sysek> :>
<Galahad_> kurna zawiodłem się !
<czester> Na Diable?
<Galahad_> tak
<Galahad_> na feniksie tez :D
<czester> Eeee
<czester> Gra zrobiona w typowy dla Blizzard sposób. Sprzeda się jak złoto.
<Galahad_> no sprzeda się bo jest Blizarda
<Galahad_> i jest legendą pojadą zwyczajnie na marce
<Galahad_> i tyle
<czester> Nie
<Galahad_> z resztą widać jak sie boją
<czester> Po to wyszła beta, żeby mogli zbierać feedback od userów.
<m477> jestem
<Galahad_> zeby czasem czegoś nowego nei dać
<czester> Oceniasz grę na podstawie czegoś co dopiero ma ją przygotować do ostatnich poprawek.
<Galahad_> m477: yo
<m477> yo
<Galahad_> beta to nie alfa to już koniec zmian....
<tajwanuser> cze
<tajwanuser> oglada ktos housea?
<Galahad_> doktora ? :D
<m477> ja
<yield> Galahad_: nie wiem czy wiesz ale beta jest bardzo do tyłu i interfejs już uległ lekkiej zmianie
<Ashiren> meow
<czester> tajwanuser: Ja.
<tajwanuser> mhm
<tajwanuser> ktory sezon skonczyl sie tym, ze house trafil do szpitala psychiatrycznego?
<czester> Nie pamiętam. Chyba 6.
<m477> 5 ~_~
<Ashiren> 6 sie tak zayczna
<m477> nigg pls
<Ashiren> nigger?
<tajwanuser> tzn w piatym trafil a w 6 sa juz odcinki jak tam jest?
<Ashiren> yhy
<tajwanuser> ok, dzieki:))
<Ashiren> :o
<Galahad_> w diablo 3 powinna być postać doctor house
<m477> ;o
<tajwanuser> :D
<tajwanuser> graliscie juz w 3?
<Galahad_> zamiast łicz doctora
<Galahad_> rymuje sie z kicz ^^
<czester> Idę coś napisać.
<m477> esej
<Szatan> m477: esej do Cyrax'a?
<Wilku> Nie będzie miał go kto zbanować :f
<sysek> eh, nie lubie niemieckiego
<sysek> kim jest cyrax ?
<Dreadlish> kij wie
<ChaosEngine> re
<m477> ;s
<m477> potrzebne mi trafo :S
<unx> ma ktoś problemy z ibernacją w ubu? Jak wejdzie w stan hibernacji to już niego nie wychodzi ekran jest cały czas czarny.
<sysek> dlugo nie posiedzialem na windowsie
<m477> :>
<dweller> unx: hibernacja czy uśpienie
<dweller> bo to dwie różne rzeczy
<dweller> z czego pierwsza ssie strasznie
<m477> wai
<dweller> bo system szybciej się uruchomi niż wybudzi z hibernacji
<dweller> + dochodzą czasami segfaulty po wybudzeniu
<m477> a uspienie
<dweller> a uśpienie nie, bo wszystko w pamięci zostaje, wstaje 2 sekundy
<dweller> tylko energię z baterii zjada
<dweller> ale u mnie lapek w uspieniu 2 dni trzyma
<dweller> więc nie jest źle ;f
<m477> ale dziwnie sie czuje
<Galahad_> jak zrobić żeby uśpienie działało na pc po odłaczeniu z zasilania ? ^^
<Wilku> O.o
<m477> napisz skrypt
<m477> lol
<TheNumb> Jak na pc?
<Wilku> Zasilacz UPC kup :P
<TheNumb> UPS
<TheNumb> ;p
<Dreadlish> załącz hibernacje
<Dreadlish> problm solvd
<Galahad_> :D
<m477> jaki tu burdel
<Dreadlish> najpierw wytrzeźwiej
<TheNumb> Nie widzę dziwek :<
<Dreadlish> potem określaj burdel
<m477> moze byc z tym problem
<dweller> Galahad_: masz baterię ;f
<m477> no chyba potem nie bedzie tu czysciej :<
<Galahad_> diablo 3 było by lepsze gdyby nie było napisane w pythonie :D
<m477> aha
<Dreadlish> co masz do pythona? ;d
<m477> a nie w paskalu?
<dweller> Dreadlish: nie ma go
<Dreadlish> ide na żulobiad
<dweller> w tym rzecz
<Galahad_> http://tinyurl.com/cezvkpo czy można niżej upaść? ps to ja za rok :D
<Galahad_> hehehhehe
<Galahad_> błahahaha
<m477> szudastego szuda go
<m477> zly link
<Galahad_> jak zły przetestowałem
<m477> to nie wrozumiem
<Galahad_> no popatrz na tego filozofa na jego pokój ile on ma lat jak opowiada o gierce hehehhe
<m477> wat
<Galahad_> jak jest zapuszczony i że ma okna zastawione kocami żeby grać 24h na dobe :D
<m477> popraw lnik
<Galahad_> ok....
<m477> btw znam takich co tak robili
<Galahad_> Polska to dziki kraj jeszcze nam do USA daleko :D
<Galahad_> m477: i gdzie sa teraz ?
<dweller> Galahad_: każdy ma jakieś fetysze
<Galahad_> tam gdzie house w 5 sezonie ?
<dweller> ;f
<Galahad_> dweller: tru...moim fetyszem jest linux :D
<m477> nie wiem
<m477> o kurde ale kreska poszla
<dweller> ;f
<dweller> co sie z tym kanałem dzieje, ja się pytam ;f
<m477> i ja
<Galahad_> a co może sie dziać w kanałach ?
<Galahad_> to nie kanał to kazamat
<m477> nienawisci?
<Galahad_> nienawiści do window$$a
<Galahad_> koniec z gierkami nie che wygladać jak ten kolo! :D hahahhaha
<m477> jaki
<dweller> Galahad_: nienawiść do windowsa cechuje fanboya
<dweller> a fanboye wyglądają jak tamten pan
<dweller> patrz stallman
<Galahad_> nie prawda mają polówki a ten nie ma widać że to fan gierek nie linuxa ^^
<Galahad_> stallamn ma czerwoną a tornwald niebieską :D
<dweller> nie wiem
<dweller> nie jestem fanboyem ;f
<m477> http://wnko.pl/i/31a0adcd8b.jpg
<Dreadlish> dweller: ten kanał jest jak psychiatryk
<matti_> Jodła
<m477> witam
<matti_> bry
<dweller> Dreadlish: w psychiatryku starają się pomóc niezgłupieć bardziej
<dweller> a tutaj Ci w tym pomagają ;f
<Galahad_> zupełnie jak w seminarium
<m477> nono
<Dreadlish> jeeej
<Dreadlish> znalazłem moje slackware
<m477> ;/
<Galahad_> http://tinyurl.com/olej-windowsa ^^
<m477> http://wnko.pl/i/1322396759.jpg
<Galahad_> :D
<jacekowski> co do gier na linuxa
<jacekowski> onlive jak bedzie mialo oficjalnego klienta bedzie roksowalo rulezem
<Galahad_> Kiedy wykonasz uczulanie dłoni, ( zbliżając i oddalając je od siebie, przez dziesięć minut dziennie w czasie jednego miesiąca), jakby zabawa w ugniatanie balonika, obudzisz swe uśpione receptory, i będziesz mógł odczuwać aurę roślin, zwierząt i ludzi,
<Galahad_> :D
<m477> ano
<Galahad_> ahhaha life is beuty full http://tinyurl.com/beltyfull xD
<Galahad_> :D quins blade polecam :D
<m477> wtf
<Thorbjorn> cześć
<Thorbjorn> ma ktoś tego minta nowego?
<m477> Thorbjorn: http://wnko.pl/i/31a0adcd8b.jpg
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<mati75> Thorbjorn: ja
<Thorbjorn> co może być nie tak z iso jak w żaden sposób nie odpala się z live usb?
<Thorbjorn> mati75: miałeś problem z wrzuceniem tego na pendraka?
<Thorbjorn> jak z unebootin pieprze to mam problem z initframs  a przez dd się nawet grub ni odpala
<mati75> Thorbjorn: nie z cd odpalałem
<Thorbjorn> ;/
<m477> ;/
<m477> jodła linux bootuje bez problemu
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<Thorbjorn> mati75: coś zmienili w gnome-shell?
<mati75> Thorbjorn: wygląd
<mati75> nic poza tym
<Thorbjorn> dużo?
<mati75> zobacz sobie na screenach
<Galahad_> poczekam do wersji z xfce ; .
<m477> kurde juz nidziela
<m477> a ja ledwo co flaszke otworzylem
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<m477> uptime 14:35:29 up 10 days ;)
<Thorbjorn> mati75http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2011/155/1/3/gnome_3_in_linux_mint_7_by_malvescardoso-d3i2vx6.png
<Thorbjorn> taki?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6rf35rt> (at fc07.deviantart.net)
<Galahad_> ale brzydkie :/
 * m477 jest spowity mgłą alkoholu niczym smoleńsk
<BlessJah> m477: nie masz przyjaciol ze musisz pić do monitora?
<Galahad_> mi wystarczy Linux "D
<sysek> http://wklej.org/id/635695/
<sysek> to zle, ze sie nie konczy ;/ ?
<sysek> bo w sumie zrobilem eksperyment, ze mam dwie partycje btrfs dla / i /home
<paulEU> siema
<Galahad_> sysek: a jakie distro na tym masz ?
<Galahad_> paulEU: cze
<paulEU> czy tu ktoś ma jakąś wiedze na temat tabletów?
<paulEU> czy są tablety które by działały cały dzień przy wyłączony WiFi/3G?
<Galahad_> dodatkowa bateria i działają ^^
<paulEU> ale ekran włączony cały czas - czy to realne czy szukać innego urzadzenia
<paulEU> czy baterie są wbudowane?
<paulEU> czy wymienne
<Galahad_> nie wiem ale wiem że sa takie na usb
<paulEU> na usb baterie sie podpina?
<sysek> Galahad_: debiana
<Galahad_> sysek: a długo już ? bo ten btrfs mnie intryguje ..... a szybciej ci się uruchamia ?
<sysek> nie, dzisiaj zrobilem to
<sysek> czy ja wiem, nie siedze jakos ze stoperem
<sysek> ale troszke szybciej
<Galahad_> hmm....ciekawe jak to bedize ze stabilnością i w ogooole
<sysek> no zobaczymy
<Ashiren> brtfs, to na ssd?
<sysek> i na zywkly dysk i na ssd
<Galahad_> ok muszę iśc do pracy
<Metallhead> witam
<Ashiren> ohayo
<Metallhead> mam takie pytanie, ciągle zawiesza mi się gnome shell, tak co godzine, pół. na unity wszystko działa. nie wie ktos może czym to jest spowodowane?
<Galahad_> ok jestem już w pracy :D
<mati75> Thorbjorn: nie
<Ashiren> Metallhead: zawiesza w sensie?
<Ashiren> kompletnie ze trzeba reset?
<Metallhead> Ashiren: ekran "zamarza", odtwarza 1-2sekundową pętle muzyki, i trzeba reset
<Galahad_> pewnie alsa
<Galahad_> tez mi sie tak czaaasem robi 2 na rok ^^
<Metallhead> chyba nie, bo całość, nie tylko dźwięk się wiesza
<lim0np> m477 -> 14:35:08 up 62 days, 23:40, 10 users,  load average: 0.07, 0.15, 0.09
<sysek> Galahad_: juz popsulem
<sysek> haha :D
<Galahad_> :(
<sysek> dobra, wgram sobie kubuntu lts
<sysek> i po sprawie
<Galahad_> bo pewnie jest problem z bootloadererm
<sysek> pewnie jakos inaczej to trzeba zrobic
<Galahad_> trzeba mu dać ext4 sic
<Galahad_> bo nie ruszy
<sysek> wiesz, ja to pierwszy raz robilem z btrfs
<Galahad_> czy jakoś tak*
<Galahad_> i co ładna była ? :D
<sysek> hahaha
<sysek> ;d
<paulEU> Galahad_: orientujesz sie który tablet miał właśnie z usb?
<sysek> ladnna, ladna ;))
<paulEU> ta dodatkowa baterie
<Galahad_> hmm gdzieś czytałem o dodatkowej baterii która wpinsza pod usb i zasilasz sobie co chcesz
<paulEU> a mógłbyś sobie przypomnieć mniej więcej gdzie to czytałeś?
<paulEU> będę zobowiązany :)
<Galahad_> http://www.nokaut.pl/szukaj/komputery/bateria-do-laptopa-media-tech-uniwersalna-zewnetrzna-z-portem-usb-mt6350.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d339pxr> (at www.nokaut.pl)
<paulEU> hmm pierwszy raz takie coś widze
<paulEU> i takie coś potrafi naładować baterie w urządzeniu?
<Galahad_> albo to http://tinyurl.com/cjez7zo
<Galahad_> paulEU, to chyba wspołpracuje tzn zastępuje baterie urządzenia
<Galahad_> tak jakby bateria równoległa pobierą energię  równolegle ale dzieki temu wolniej sie wyczerpuje
<Ashiren> http://pussia.com/PICS/kabelek.jpg
<Ashiren> u mad
<Dreadlish> co u mad
<paulEU> Ashiren: o ciekawe rozwiązanie, używasz takie coś?
<Galahad_> wystarczy wiedzieć jake ma napięcie bateria ustawić i powinno być ok
<Ashiren> paulEU: no wpinasz do usb laptopa a drugie do zasilania i masz perpetuum mobile
<Metallhead> wie ktoś może co z tym gnomem shell zrobić?
<ChaosEngine> ja mam taką dodatkową baterię do SGSa. Jest to średnie rozwiązanie, bateria podtrzyma co najwyżej pół dnia więcej, no może dzień
<Dreadlish> wywalić
<Metallhead> Dreadlish: pomocna rada :P
<ChaosEngine> Metallhead: loguje coś przed crashem?
<ChaosEngine> albo po?
<Dreadlish> Metallhead: a co chcesz od niego?
<Metallhead> ChaosEngine: tzn?
<Metallhead> Dreadlish: wiesza sie, trzeba kompa resetować
<paulEU> bo sprawa wygląda tak: potrzebuje jakiś tablet do jednej rzeczy (wifi/gsm/3g wyłączone) do odczytów urządzeń - tablet musi działać cały dzień a najlepiej 2 dni (jeden dzień cały to priorytet z zapasem). Aplikacje to sam napiszę (prosta 3 kolumny)
<ChaosEngine> Metallhead: po resecie zobacz co o tej godzinie było w /var/log/* czy jakiś wpis od winowajcy się pojawił.
<paulEU> ChaosEngine: możesz mi doradzić w sprawie tego tematu?
<ChaosEngine> paulEU: jaki tablet, sorry batory, poczytaj na android.com.pl albo ich forum or smthng
<m477> BlessJah: przyjaciół to ja mam na cmentarzu
<Metallhead> ChaosEngine: który plik w var/log?
<ChaosEngine> interesuje się androidem ale nie jestem biznesowym testerem tabletów
<ChaosEngine> Metallhead: a jakie masz?
<paulEU> no dobrze :)
<Galahad_> paulEU, właśnie pytałeś googla ? :D
<ChaosEngine> Metallhead: jaki OS? ubuntu?
<Metallhead> ChaosEngine: ubu 11,10
<paulEU> Galahad_: nie umiem googla o to zapytać, coś ciemny dziś jestem
<paulEU> stron od groma, ale nie ułatwiają mi
<Galahad_> paulEU, to znaczy tylko jedno musisz się z tym przespać ^^
<paulEU> Galahad_: hyhy, to nie dla mnie ma być, firma potrzebuje..
<Metallhead> ChaosEngine: więc gdzie ten log z crashem ma być?
<ChaosEngine> Metallhead: obadaj /var/log/kern.log
<m477> jak to sie dzieje ze wychodze po jedno piwo a wracam z trzema czteropakami?
<ChaosEngine> no i oczywiście /var/log/Xorg.*
<ChaosEngine> m477: to się nazywa inflacja
<m477> fajna
<ChaosEngine> inflacja szarych komórek
<WielkiAutomat> deflacja
<m477> może eksport?
<paulEU> m477: a może zaczątki alkoholizmu? ;)
<WielkiAutomat> potrzeba wypicia browca nabiera na wartości
<Metallhead> ChaosEngine: a co takiego charakterystycznego ma być w tych logach?
<m477> ;p
<ChaosEngine> Metallhead: przyczyna problemu
<Metallhead> ChaosEngine: ale jak to będzie opisane mniej więcej? żebym wiedział co szukać
<ChaosEngine> Metallhead: znajdź mniej więcej godzinę tej zwiechy i zobacz czy coś się pojawiło w logach
<BlessJah> m477: możesz rozwinąć myśł o przyjaciołach na cmentarzu?
<matti_> m477:  o czym rozmawiasz
<ChaosEngine> Metallhead: tego nikt nie wie ;-)
<m477> matti_: ciezko powiedziec bo kazdy o co innego pyta ;o
<m477> a moja podzielnosc uwagi skonczyla sie kilka piw temu
<m477> uwagii
<matti_> Jodła
<ChaosEngine> Metallhead: jak często Ci się to robi?
<ChaosEngine> Metallhead: może wyłącz compiza
<WielkiAutomat> m477, wyłącz sobie compiza bo cie zamula ^^
<Metallhead> ChaosEngine: średnio co godzine-dwie
<Metallhead> ChaosEngine: po co wyłączyć?
<m477> WielkiAutomat: woot?
<WielkiAutomat> m477, nic nic twoje zdrowie :D
<m477> ano dzieki
<ChaosEngine> Metallhead: żebyś sprawdził czy może to jest problemem. Jaka karta/stery?
<Metallhead> ChaosEngine: karta ati, nie instalowałem sterów własnościowych. a compiza jak wyłączyć?
<WielkiAutomat> Metallhead, a może coś z savowaniem jak coś w regularnych odstępach cczasu
<Metallhead> WielkiAutomat: czyli?
<WielkiAutomat> czyli nie pamietam jak sie to robi :D
<Metallhead> a compiza jak się wyłacza?
<WielkiAutomat> najlepiej używać bespiecznych lekkich środowisk (xfce) i nie mieć flasha :D
<Metallhead> bez flesza nawet jutub nie chodzi
<WielkiAutomat> ok to przejdź na xfce
<Metallhead> wole gnom
<WielkiAutomat> no gnom tak zamula właśnie
<WielkiAutomat> :F
<WielkiAutomat> wypróbuj a co ci szkodzi ?
<ChaosEngine> Metallhead: w ustawieniach, no kaman
<Metallhead> ale nie chcę środowiska, które wygląda jak z 1995 roku
<Metallhead> WielkiAutomat: próbowałem
<WielkiAutomat> nie wygląda omg !
<Metallhead> ChaosEngine: a gdzie dokładniej w ustawieniach? :P nie mogę znaleść
<WielkiAutomat> pasują do niego wszystkie theme z gnoma i kde
<WielkiAutomat> i ikonki też
<Metallhead> i jak co to w tej chwili nie jestem na gnome shell tylko na unity
<ChaosEngine> Metallhead: a ja nie mam w ogóle Gnome'a zainstalowanego ;-)
<WielkiAutomat> to gnomowate maja taką tajną opcje okienko z haczykami odznacza się i zaznacza
<ChaosEngine> weź poszukaj na Googlu
<Metallhead> ok
<Metallhead> z/w, relogne na shella tego
<ChaosEngine> Metallhead: problem z freezem Xoów = zazwyczaj problem ze sterownikami, ustawieniami Xów, czasem compiz i spółka
<ChaosEngine> dlatego w tym kierunku bym szukał
<Dreadlish> czasem wystarczy zrobić xorg.conf
<Metallhead> czyli?
<WielkiAutomat> hmm
<Dreadlish> X -configure
<Dreadlish> spod terminala, przy wyłączonych xach
<WielkiAutomat> ja mam wrażenie że to jednak alsa
<Dreadlish> co ma alsa do xorga?
<WielkiAutomat> nie wiem ale jak się dzwięk zapetla to alsa jest
<Dreadlish> jak się zapętla przy zwisie to aplikacja =.=
<WielkiAutomat> ok Metallhead co używasz do odtwarzania ? tzn kiedy ci sie zacieło ?
<WielkiAutomat> kurna skąd wziąść fajnego nicka?
<WielkiAutomat> jest może jakiś tutorial ?
<Metallhead> WielkiAutomat: mocp
<Metallhead> ale dźwięk z np. youtube też się zapętlał
<Metallhead> kur, jak tego compiza wyłączyc
<WielkiAutomat> to chyba coś z replace ... chyba ze sie myle
<dziadke> http://www.karachan.org/b/
<m477> ;/
<dziadke> ups
<Metallhead> polski 4chan?
<m477> tak
<dziadke> ale w lepszym stylu
<Metallhead> czy ja wiem
<Dreadlish> karachan to polski 4chan
<Dreadlish> KROPKA
<TheNumb> dzezz: że karachan jest fajny?
<TheNumb> tfu
<m477> I would like to announce an accomplishment of my duties
<TheNumb> tabfail
<TheNumb> m477: co robiłeś?
<m477> sklep-browary
<TheNumb> Anyways, kto mi powie jak szybko, łatwo i przyjemnie sklikać sobie nginx + unicorn? ;x
<m477> w00t
<TheNumb> :X
<TheNumb> No zachciało mi się uczyć RoRa...
<Dreadlish> x.x
<TheNumb> No bo przecież nie będę klepał w PHP ;]
<Dreadlish> django
<Dreadlish> ;d
<m477> ;]
<m477> no ale to python
<Dreadlish> no i co?
<Dreadlish> ror to ruby
<m477> aha
<Dreadlish> a php to php
<m477> mysalem ze chodzi o podatek
<Dreadlish> ehh ;D
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: python, fuj
<WielkiAutomat> TheNumb, dobry wybór
<WielkiAutomat> tru
<m477> gleba
<Dreadlish> czemu fuj? ;D
<m477> bo go nie umie hheeheheh
<Dreadlish> :DDDD
<ChaosEngine> Metallhead: i jak?
<TheNumb> Nie, składnia pythona mi się nie podoba i tyle.
<Metallhead> ChaosEngine: nie wiem jak ten confiz czy jak mu tam wyłączyć, a tak to nie wiem co więcej
<sebastiangalecki> ej kucyki szukamy kogoś kto by nam pomógł rozprawić sie z wykopem
<sebastiangalecki> http://www.karachan.org/b/
<TheNumb> sebastiangalecki: wyjdź.
<sebastiangalecki> ok
<ntat> Witam
<sebastiangalecki> ale pamiętajcie, zawsze pozostaniecie brudnymi kucami
<Thorbjorn> sebastiangalecki: jodłujesz?
<TheNumb> sebastiangalecki: wyjdź pókim dobry.
<sebastiangalecki> czy jodłuje?
<TheNumb> JODŁA
<sebastiangalecki> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqM3f8YRA3M
<sebastiangalecki> oczywiście
<Ashiren> my little pony :?
<TheNumb> Smutne jest to, że karachan nawet nie zdaje sobie sprawę komu zawdzięcza tak dużo, że może jeździć po JPII.
<sebastiangalecki> komu?
<sebastiangalecki> papiezowi oczywiscie
<sebastiangalecki> c`nie?
<TheNumb> Szkoda mi tych dzieci.
<TheNumb> Są takie niedorozwinięte umysłowo.
<m477> TheNumb: internet jest od tego zeby po wszystkich jezdzic
<sebastiangalecki> ale to wykopowe produkcje
<TheNumb> Oj tam, wali mnie wykop. Karachan też mnie grzeje.
<m477> :(
<TheNumb> Reddit nie padnie <:
<WielkiAutomat>  małowyszukany humor ....
<sebastiangalecki> ty to nazywasz małowyszukany hómor?
<sebastiangalecki> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqM3f8YRA3M
<TheNumb> sebastiangalecki: humor jak coś
<TheNumb> sebastiangalecki: i tak, to jest debilizm a nie humor.
<WielkiAutomat> tak to słabe... jest
<WielkiAutomat> fail
<WielkiAutomat> hehe
<ntat> Widzę, że z # robi się piaskownica dla dzieci...
<ntat> Ktoś tu pilnuje piasku?
<sebastiangalecki> przeczytaj to
<sebastiangalecki> http://www.karachan.org/b/res/2335192.html#i2335192
<sebastiangalecki> i powiedz ze nie jest smieszne
<TheNumb> To nie jest śmieszne.
<sebastiangalecki> a to sory
<sebastiangalecki> nie wiedziałem ze twoja mama tez tak robi
<WielkiAutomat> nie działa mi
<WielkiAutomat> wątpię żeby jakiś nowożytny papież mógł uprawiać nierząd
<WielkiAutomat> prędzej przed awansem
<sebastiangalecki> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dIBL4tYQPI
<sebastiangalecki> powiedzcie mi ze uzytkownicy apple to nie zombie
<TheNumb> sebastiangalecki: nie wszyscy.
 * m477 insane amounts of vodka
<TheNumb> Są maniacy i normalni użytkownicy.
<sebastiangalecki> i teraz zestawmy to z reklamą apple z 1994 bodajże
<WielkiAutomat> hahahhaha
<m477> co to :D ?
<TheNumb> Blak frajdej
<m477> dzieci w afryce tak o jedzenie nie walcza
<TheNumb> Obniżki koło $100
<m477> czyli
<TheNumb> Ludzie się rzucili
<TheNumb> ;]
<TheNumb> Zawsze jest zarobek
<TheNumb> kupujesz w sklepie taniej i potem na ibeju sprzedajesz.
<m477> za jaka cene ...
<TheNumb> Niektórzy z tego żyją.
<m477> niektorzy zyja z zabijania i co
<m477> zadne wytlumaczenie
<BlessJah> hm... to oni wszyscy do istore stali?
<WielkiAutomat> tak i to włąsnei dla tych wspanaiłych szlachetnych obywateli walczono w ww2 do ostatniej kropli krwi
<WielkiAutomat> :D
<lisu> re
<BlessJah> sebastiangalecki: gdzie się tam logo apple przewinęło?
<m477> witamy lisu
<WielkiAutomat> wszystko to po to cały ten wisiłek aby mogły zaistnieć zombie a głupota pomnozyć się po dziesięciokroć :D
<sebastiangalecki> Blowjob: ale blek frajdej to apl nie?
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> mogę się mylić, ale nie jesteś może alter-ego któregoś z tutejszych trolli?
<lisu> cza jakie piwo spić
<sebastiangalecki> przynajmniej tak gdzies trąbili że OMUJBORZEBLEKFRAJDEJAPLTANIEJOMGOMG
 * lisu podrapał się i poszedł szukać
<m477> nono
<BlessJah> sebastiangalecki: sprawdź czy black friday to apple
<sebastiangalecki> Blowjob: moze i tak ale jeżeli to shzofrenia to nigdy sie tego nie dowiem
<BlessJah> sebastiangalecki: masz rację, powinienem zacząć dyskusję od ignore'a
<m477> najlepiej wyjdz
<sebastiangalecki> i dalej będziecie sie miziac po penisach
<sebastiangalecki> ?
<BlessJah> m477: jeszcze paru podobnych do ciebie i rzeczywiście wyjdę
<m477> \o/
<m477> tam są drzwi o/
<BlessJah> qermit: ciebie nigdy nie ma, gdy jesteś potrzebny
<BlessJah> qermit: trolle się przeciw mnie zrzeszają
<sebastiangalecki> Blowjob: ale jak to, sam sie wciąłeś
<m477> jaka atencja
<sebastiangalecki> było siedzieć cicho
<WielkiAutomat> tak a w 2005 za takie coś to odrazu był ban
<sebastiangalecki> cos o apple napomknąłem i wywołałem wilka z lasu
<sebastiangalecki> WielkiAutomat: super cenzura
<sebastiangalecki> kobieto lekkich obyczajów
<m477> pogubilem sie juz kto komu wrzuca ;o
<BlessJah> m477: sebastiangalecki kazdemu, kto sie odezwie (jak na razie poza toba)
<sebastiangalecki> Blowjob: już nie spinaj sie tak
<TheNumb> sebastiangalecki: biednyś, nie umiesz czytać nicków. Zawsze miałeś problemy z angielskim, tak?
<WielkiAutomat> sebastiangalecki, mógłbyś kierować swoją agresje przeciw micro$oftowi bardziej ...
<TheNumb> Tak mi przykro :(
<BlessJah> TheNumb: nie karm, sam sobie pójdzie
<BlessJah> WielkiAutomat: ^
<TheNumb> BlessJah: już to widzę.
<BlessJah> daj ignore, to ci przestanie przeszkadzać
<TheNumb> Dobra, ja znikam do czasu aż to coś sobie nie pójdzie
<sebastiangalecki> lol
<sebastiangalecki> jesteście tay odporni a jednak jeden sobie poszedł
<sebastiangalecki> i dlaczego przeciw microsoftowi
<sebastiangalecki> ?
<sebastiangalecki> przeciez to linux je ku[e
<m477> bo to rasisci ;/
<WielkiAutomat> bo to jest źródło wszelkiego zła
<en0x> lol
<sebastiangalecki> i gadu gadu
<BlessJah> WielkiAutomat: nie karm
<m477> a nie pomylilem sie
<WielkiAutomat> ok mam prace i wole sie lenić na ircu :>
<m477> same here
<sebastiangalecki> pamietaj abys dzien swiety swieil
<BlessJah> WielkiAutomat: znam to, koło się zbliża wielkimi krokami
<paulEU> co to za trolle tu siedzą :p
<sebastiangalecki> Blowjob m477 TeNumb
<sebastiangalecki> banuj polaka
<BlessJah> paulEU: jakiś taki wbił i się miota, nie karm to sobie pójdzie
<sebastiangalecki> ale musze przyznac ze gentowcy sa mniej cierpliwi xD
<BlessJah> o, widzę że już od jakiegoś czasu siedzi
<sebastiangalecki> ich od razu zaszcypał odbyt
<sebastiangalecki> xD
<m477> umrze z glodu
<sebastiangalecki> na tym kanale tak wieje laską
<sebastiangalecki> w czasach visty to tu ruch byl całkiem duzy
<sebastiangalecki> ale teraz kazdy siudemke instaluje i sra na luniksy
<m477> nono
<Niesporczak> no pisze ze micro$oft to zło
<Niesporczak> zamiast się rozwijać to ludzie płacą i zamieniają się w zombie
<Niesporczak> witaj TheNumb :)
<TheNumb> poszedł?
<TheNumb> ...
<BlessJah> nie
<TheNumb> a nie, nie poszedł
<TheNumb> ;x
<sebastiangalecki> zamiast sie rozwijac to ludzie kupuja mikrofalowki zamiast samemu je złożyć
<Dreadlish> normalne
<sebastiangalecki> ups
<BlessJah> \o/
<m477> pijemy?
<sebastiangalecki> Dreadlish: suabo
<BlessJah> qermit: wycisz
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> umrzyjcie wszyscy
<TheNumb> Wszedł qermit i posprzątał :D
<BlessJah> niech siedzi i bezradnie patrzy
<TheNumb> Za mało opów jest na #ubuntu-pl
<Dreadlish> klimondy nie ma poprostu
<TheNumb> Czarodziej gdzieś wczoraj wyparował.
<m477> ;o
<m477> h4xneło go
<TheNumb> Nie, obraził się na czestera
<Dreadlish> ext4/jfs/xfs/whatevah?
<qermit> prawie jak czester
<qermit> też sie kiedyś obraził na coś
<Dreadlish> kurde jak kobiety przy okresie
<Niesporczak> to zmiana była pogody wszystkim odbijało
<nn52> o/
<m477> oO
<Dreadlish> to potórze ja pytanie
<Dreadlish> ext4/jfs/xfs/whatevah?
<m477> fat16
<Dreadlish> bardzo śmieszane
<m477> ;/
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: a gdzie na co i po co?
<m477> przepraszam
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: / na debianie, dysk 10gb
<BlessJah> ext2?
<Dreadlish> to jednak zostane przy tym ext4
<m477> ;D
<TheNumb> qermit: może podzielisz się z kimś opem na kanale, co? W razie gdyby takie karachany wróciły :<
<nn52> Dreadlish, 10gb? na /??? co tak dużo? :D
<Dreadlish> chociaż miałem rozwalić btrfsa
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: zostać przy ext4.
<Dreadlish> nn52: dysk jest 11gb
<TheNumb> *zostań
<Dreadlish> to nei będę tego dzielił
<BlessJah> nn52: cały dysk ma 10GB
<nn52> BlessJah, =D
<nn52> 10g to dać na / i /home :>
<m477> czemu nowe ubuntu wymaga 4.4 gb dysku ? Oo
<Dreadlish> tak
<Niesporczak> emm jest jakaś biblioteka shoutcast dla mocp ?
<Dreadlish> jak o odtwarzanie ci chodzi to idzie z palca
<Niesporczak> nom Dreadlish chodzi mi o taki zbiór żeby sobie pobrać i wybierać
<Niesporczak> jak w exaile ')
<Dreadlish> takie rzeczy to tylko w erze ;p
<qermit> TheNumb: pisz do sztyrlica. ja nie mam praw do chanserva
<Niesporczak> :D
<Niesporczak> hehheh
<BlessJah> hm... sandbox avasta odizolował appsa od klawiatury???
<Niesporczak> Dreadlish, znasz może jakiś fajny strumień reggae >
<Niesporczak> ?
<Dreadlish> jak już mi sie chce to rastastacji słucham
<Niesporczak> o .. ciekawe ja siedze na 1dotfm albo sky.fm
<nn52> jak macie za dużo aplikacji na uruchamianych + Flash + Java ,t o czasami restartuje się wam KDE4? :>
<Niesporczak> :D
<ntat> Niesporczak, zobacz może też na polskastacja.pl, tam są różne rodzaje do wyboru:)
<matti_> mi się kde zaczyna wieszać a od czasu do czasu komunikat o wykszaczeniu się plazmy
<nn52> matti_, to sani
<nn52> samo
<nn52> o zaś nie działa mi dźwięk 5.1..... tylko 2.1 -.-
<nn52> co zaś się pomieszało ..
<matti_> a ja teraz nie mogę w alsie zmienić
<matti_> domyślnej karty dźwiękowej
<nn52> chyba ok jest już ... ale nadal niemam dźwięku z Front Left i Front Right, mam tylko Center,Rear Left, Lrear Righ , Soobwoofer
<matti_> dziś kupiłem mychę 7 buttonów i lewy przycisk dziwnie działa
<nn52> kurde...  każde środowisko ma bugi ...masakra...
<paulEU> no to wróć do konsoli :D
<paulEU> to zawsze działa
<matti__> ja brzoza
<sparks_> witam
<tomasz_hp> Witam
<tomasz_hp> zainstalowalem dzis Ubuntu 11.10 i pojawil sie pewien problem
<tomasz_hp> problem z Kadu , ktore nie chce sie zmaksymalizowac z ikony w tray'a ani poprzez uruchomienie nowego kadu
<tomasz_hp> trzeba zamknac i uruchomic od nowa
<tomasz_hp> hop hop jest tu kto
<piotrek_> tomasz, sprawdź czy nie minimalizuje się w bocznym pasku
<sparks__> tomasz_hp: ja tez jestem zielony w temacie ubuntu, jak cos zobacz sobie Pidgin, moim zdaniem lepszy
<Niesporczak> xfce nie ma bugów
<tomasz_hp> w bocznym pasku tez nie dziala :/
<tomasz_hp> nie ma strzalki przy ikonie, a jak klikam zeby sie uruchomilo nic sie nie dzieje
<tomasz_hp> a moge doinstalowac xfce i nic sie nie posypie ?
<tomasz_hp> mam teraz tylko unity
<tomasz_hp> no wiec obczailem chyba buga z tym kadu
<tomasz_hp> jak zminimalizuje to sie pojawia znowu
<tomasz_hp> ale jak zamkne a aplikacja jest w tray to juz nie ma sily zeby odpalic znowu
<tomasz_hp> unity nie obsluguje do konca chyba pseudo zamykanych aplikacji, ktore siedza w tray
<Niesporczak> tomasz_hp, zmień kde na xfce po co to sadomaso ?;D
<tomasz_hp> unity to nie kde ;)
<tomasz_hp> chyba heh
<piotrek_> zainstaluj sobie pidgina, kadu jest do niczego
<Niesporczak> aha to unity na xfce bec. : .
<tomasz_hp> uzywalem wczesniej lxde ale trzeba bylo duzo kombinowac
<matti__> m477: jak stan alkoholu?
<tomasz_hp> jak zainstalowac xfce w ubuntu 11.10 ??
<Niesporczak> ja też i openboxa i fluxboxa i kde i gnome i e17 ale xfce jest wg mnie najbardziej optymalne ma wszystko tam gdzie trzeba jest proste i nie trzeba grzebać  proste i
<Niesporczak> już
<Niesporczak> sudo aptitude install xfce4
<tomasz_hp> chyba nie mam aptitude w systemie
<baks> zainstaluj najnowsze kadu z http://kadu.im
<baks> zinterguje ci się z apletem
<baks> aby zainstalować xfce : sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Niesporczak> tomasz_hp, to apt-get
<Niesporczak> baks, thx nie wiedziałem jak sie nazywa pakiet w ubuntu ^^
<tomasz_hp> a jest gotowy deb do kadu nowego ?
<tomasz_hp> mam tar.bz2 ale co dalej
<baks> tzn pakiet xfce to xfce4 to jest samo srodowisko xfce , a xubuntu toxfce + dodatki
<Niesporczak> tomasz_hp, sam się przekonasz co lepsze wystarczy potestować ...  jak chcesz doinstalować nowe theme to zwyczajnie ściagasz i wypakowujesz do /usr/share/themes i śmiga odrazu
<baks> zobacz tam ; http://www.kadu.im/w/Pobierz:Ubuntu
<Niesporczak> baks, tak lepszy jest ten zbiór gotowy jest lepiej zoptymalozwany nie trzeba myśłeć do doinstalowac
<qermit> czy ja dobrze widze, czy sam zostałem
<Niesporczak> qermit, gdzie ?
<qermit> z uchem słonia na kanale
<Niesporczak> hmm
<Niesporczak> uniwerse is my country :D
<tomasz_hp> jak dodac kontakty w pidgin ?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> wciskasz insert
<Dreadlish> i dodajesz
<Dreadlish> albo ctrl+b
<Dreadlish> nie pamiętam
<tomasz_hp> nie wiem wlasnie ja pobrac liste kontaktow nie widze nigdzie takiej opcji hmm
<tomasz_hp> ok mam :D
<tomasz_hp> musze sie przyzwyczaic ze menu w unity jest na pasku zadan heh
<sparks__> konta -> "twoj numer gadu " i tam masz opcje
<tomasz_hp> szkoda ze nie pokazuje ikony w tray'u hmm chyba ze nie doszedlem do tego jeszcze
<sparks__> ja mam ubuntu(moj pierwszy linux) ok kilku dni, nie wytrzymalem z unity i zainstalowalem gnome, ustawilem gnome classic bez efektow, przerzucilem pasek na dol i mam jak w windowsie
<tomasz_hp> no ja mialem tak w lxde
<tomasz_hp> ale od kiedy pojawil sie lubuntu 11.10 to cos mi sie zaczal sypac 11.04 heh
<sparks__> tomasz_hp,  preferencje, interfejs, wyswietl ikony powiadomien, ustaw na zawsze
<tomasz_hp> caly czas nie ma nic w tray hmm
<tomasz_hp> a jak zrobic zeby byli wszyscy na liscie niawet Ci off-line
<tomasz_hp> oo mam
<sparks__> znajomi, wyswietlanie, znajomi w trybie offline
<Dreadlish> no
<tomasz_hp> tylko teraz nie pokazuje tych online od gory ;)
<tomasz_hp> ok mam
<sparks__> znajomi, porzadkowanie, wg statusu
<nn52> o/
<tomasz_hp> porzadkowanie wg stanu
<nn52> już wiem jak kasować nie chciane ikonki z gnome-panel w gnome3 classic :> <
<tomasz_hp> szkoda ze jeszcze przy kazdym kontakcie co jest offline napisane jest offline w statusie heh
<tomasz_hp> skoro widac ze jest offline albo ukryty heh
<nn52> a w ogóle co tam słychać?
<tomasz_hp> idzie jakos zmienic ich status ?
<Niesporczak> loking in my window... i see my dread :D
<sparks__> tomasz_hp, mozliwe, musisz poszukac w opcjach, ja tam pidgina uzywam tylko czasem jak potrzebuje czat z facebooka a nie moge przez strone wejsc
<tomasz_hp> rozumiem
<tomasz_hp> chyba zostane przy kadu heh
<matti_> hmm
<matti_> Jodła
<m477> k;/
<TheNumb> Stirlitz: ping
<baks>  /quit bye
<Niesporczak> TheNumb, jak długo programujesz w ror ?
<Dreadlish> on "sie uczy"
<Niesporczak> a h a to tak jak ja :F
<Niesporczak> Dreadlish, czyli nic straconego uczy się po czym może stwierdzić że jednak django o python bo cośtam :D
<TheNumb> Niesporczak: nie lubię pythona. Nie wezmę się za django.
<Niesporczak> TheNumb, wiedziałem ze cie to sprowokuje hehe
<TheNumb> Niesporczak: to mnie nie sprowokowało w żadnym stopniu.
<TheNumb> Po prostu nie trawię pythona i już.
<Niesporczak> sprowokuje do dyskusji *
<TheNumb> Chyba wychodzi na to, że RoR też nie będę się dalej uczył.
<Niesporczak> w takim razie co wybrałeś ?
<TheNumb> Niesporczak: aktualnie nic ze skryptowych.
<TheNumb> Chyba, że C + cgi
<TheNumb> ;]
<Niesporczak> hmm ... no cóż ja się pomęczę rorem i ryby zobacze za 6 mies co z tego wyjdzie
<TheNumb> Niesporczak: a gdzie wrzucasz kod "na produkcję"?
<Niesporczak> TheNumb, nie wiem jestem zbyt newbee
<Niesporczak> na dysk doh
<TheNumb> Niesporczak: nowa pszczoła?
<TheNumb> (:
<Niesporczak> TheNumb, miałem namyśli ze jestem świerzakiem
<TheNumb> :P
<Niesporczak> TheNumb, i nie wiem co masz na myśli tak pytając czy chodzi ci o edytor ?
<TheNumb> Niesporczak: nie.
<TheNumb> Niesporczak: chodzi mi o to, gdzie umieszczasz stronę *w sieci*
<TheNumb> Jakiś hosting, vps, etc.
<Niesporczak> a ha to jestem na etapie jeszcze bloga w 10 minut lol
<Niesporczak> i jedynie z lokalnego korzystam mongrela czy jak mu tam
<Niesporczak> TheNumb, a jest z tym problem ?
<Niesporczak> ror jest mniej używany hmm
<TheNumb> Niesporczak: nie, raczej problem jest ze znalezieniem darmowego hostingu.
<TheNumb> Oczywiście płatne są ;-)
<Niesporczak> oł no tak
<TheNumb> Ja jednak mam problemy z konfiguracją środowiska na moim vpsie :(
<Niesporczak> TheNumb, nie łam się ! :D
<Niesporczak> kurcze ale mam tak mało czasu że chyba nigdy nie osiągnę przyzwoitego poziomu
<TheNumb> Niesporczak: a idź, ślęczę nad tym 4 dzień z rzędu.
<Niesporczak> hmm ...
<Niesporczak> a co jest nie tak ? dobrze wiedzieć na przyszłość *
<Niesporczak> faktycznie płatne są od ręki heh chyba musisz jakiś płatny wybrać ze wsparciem
<lim0np> mam pytanie
<lim0np> wiecie skad mozna za darmo pobrac zone file cctld
<lim0np> ?
<Niesporczak> wow a co to !?
<lim0np> chodzi mi glownie o pl cctld
<lim0np> to taki plik gdzie masz aktywne domeny
<lim0np> codziennie aktualizowany, mam dostep do .com ale mi jest .pl potrzebne
<lim0np> zreszta w .com jest i tak malo domen bo tylko te ktore maja nsy sa tam wymienione i jest ich tylko... 130kk
<lim0np> myslalem nad szalenczym planem przeskanowania portu 80 ipekow od 0.0.0.0 do 255.255.255.255 ale to za duzo czasu xD
<Niesporczak> nigdy tego nei potrzebowałem niestety nie pomogę :(
<lim0np> mnie tez nie jest jakos specjalnie potrzebne, po prostu robie baze stronek do malego spamu :P
<Niesporczak> nie piszą nic na forach o tym ?
<lim0np> nie
<lim0np> prawde powiedziawszy wpadlem na takie pliki przypadkiem jak obczajalem strone gdzie sprowadzaja tokeny z rsa do polski :P
<lim0np> verisign
<Niesporczak> hmm.... no cóż wydaje się że zbijają na tym kaskę i chyba nie tak łatwo mieć coś za free
<lim0np> verisign daje za free .com, wysylasz aplikacje i weryfikujesz telefonicznie dane
<lim0np> potem czekasz 4 tygodnie i dostajesz dostep do ftp
<lim0np> jezeli nie logujesz sie przez 7 dni to dezaktywuja konto - trzeba zadzwonic zeby aktywowali (robia to w ciagu tygodnia)
<Niesporczak> hmm
<sysek> :o
<lim0np> poza tym firmy typu home.pl/nazwa.pl musza jakos sprawdzac czy dana domena jest aktywna, czy tez nie jest
<Niesporczak> lim0np, a plik może mieć 1gb ?
<lim0np> watpie ze robia to curlem na 1and1.com :P
<lim0np> Niesporczak niespakowany ma ~2g
<lim0np> b
<lim0np> http://www.verisigninc.com/en_US/products-and-services/domain-name-services/grow-your-domain-name-business/analyze/tld-zone-access/index.xhtml
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c6tkt5b> (at www.verisigninc.com)
<Niesporczak> jest jakiś na filetube http://www.filestube.com/Vk9u990nQ3Cc1p3xEwlWK/sr-cctld.html to o to chodzi ?
<sysek> hm
<sysek> sie zastanawiam czy mozna uzyc konquerora jako porzadnej przegladarki
<TheNumb> sysek: raczej trudno
<TheNumb> Niby ma webkita ale...
<sysek> no wlasnie to ale
<Niesporczak> tak ciężko znaleźć coś fajnego (przeglądarkę)
<sysek> ee nie?
<Niesporczak> sysek, to co polecasz ?
<sysek> najlepiej ksiazke
<Niesporczak> książkę ?
<sysek> no, ksiażke
<lim0np> opera ftw
<sysek> takie cos z kartkami
<sysek> najlepiej powyzej 200 sstron
<Niesporczak> znaczy się zakładkami ?
<sysek> nie no nie
<sysek> ksiazke, zwyczajna ksiazke
<Niesporczak> o k ....
<Niesporczak> i co mam z tym czymś zrobić ?
<sysek> hm..
<sysek> najlepiej czytać
<lim0np> Niesporczak megashare ma limity i nie mam jak pobrac :P, ale pewnie jest tam lista domen .sr
<Niesporczak> no w sumie... to chyba logiczne :F lim0np
<sysek> TheNumb: nudza mnie te wszystkie przegladarki
<TheNumb> sysek: midori
<sysek> takie sobie
<Niesporczak> midori mi muli :(
<lim0np> midori zle wyswietla niektore strony
<TheNumb> Nooo
<lim0np> i cos tam jeszcze bylo
<Niesporczak> chyba ze epiphany ?
<lim0np> ze chyba ikony strony glownej niem ozna dodac
<TheNumb> Epiphany to też webkit
<Niesporczak> a tak* :(
<lim0np> TheNumb webkit jest dobry
<lim0np> ladnie renderuje strony
<TheNumb> lim0np: no
<TheNumb> Robiąc pod webkita masz załatwione chrome + safari.
<lim0np> tylko przegladarki sa beznadziejne (ktore z niego korzystaja)
<TheNumb> Potem zostaje firefox + opera + IE
<lim0np> safari dobre
<lim0np> ale pod maka
<TheNumb> lim0np: wolę chrome
<lim0np> na pc-ty slabe
<sysek> no
<lim0np> chrome ma duzo wad
<TheNumb> lim0np: mam maka i nie lubię safari.
<sysek> fajnie mi sie uzywa w pracy safari na macu
<lim0np> brak mozliwosci zmiany user agenta, zablokowania refow, zamiania wyszukiwanie g "fraza" na "wyszukaj w ..." "fraza"
<lim0np> bo musisz keywurl dodac
<lim0np> (tak to chyba szlo)
<lim0np> wtedy masz wyszukiwanie przez g "fraza"
<TheNumb> lim0np: firefox 8.0.1?
<lim0np> (czego mi brakowalo)
<lim0np> firefox zawija karty
<TheNumb> lim0np: firefox + dodatki
<lim0np> zamiast je zmniejszach
<lim0np> nie ma dodatku od tego
<lim0np> zreszta nie ma sie co klocic opera z ktorej korzystam tez nie jest dobra
<TheNumb> Opera mobile jest dobra ;-)
<TheNumb> Na desktopa nie lubię.
<Niesporczak> firefox lubi sie panoszyć na ramach
<lim0np> nie moge dostosowac refa jak w ff (refcontrol) ani zmienic useragenta na domyslny
<TheNumb> lim0np: po co się bawisz useragentem?
<lim0np> google bot
<lim0np> nie chce mi sie logowac na niektore strony (trzeba konto robic) a jak mam googlebota to puszcza
<TheNumb> ...
<lim0np> przyklad - hackforums.net
<lim0np> mimo ze mam konto, to wole wchodzic jako bot
<TheNumb> lim0np: lurker ;p
<lim0np> nie znalem tego pojecia :P
<Dreadlish> Lurker – osoba śledząca forum dyskusyjne, nie udzielając się w nim aktywnie oraz nie pisząca postów.
<Dreadlish> wg wajkipajdi
<lim0np> aaa :P
<lim0np> udzielam sie, mam tam konto
<Dreadlish> to dobrze
<lim0np> tylko ze robie to rzadko, czesciej patrze jakie sa odpowiedzi w tematach
<lim0np> przeciwstawny do lurkera jest troll, ktory na forum ma milion kont
<lim0np> i pisze sam ze soba :P
<sysek> ech
<sysek> nie wiecie jak wyglada upgrade w kubuntu ?
<sysek> czy jest taki destrukcyjny jak w ubuntu
<Niesporczak> firefox slayer :(
<lim0np> sysek a miales klopoty z upgradem w ubuntu o.0?
<sysek> hm. no po ugprejdzie nie wstal
<sysek> wiec to powazny blad
<lim0np> a gdzie sie wykrzaczyl?
<lim0np> majstrowales z bootloaderem?
<sysek> nope
<lim0np> no to upgraduj bez resetow
<sysek> lol
<sysek> bez sensu
<sysek> to lepiej nic nie pisac
<lim0np> a niby czemu nie, przeciez unix byl tak pomyslany, zeby uptime byl jak najwyzszy
<lim0np> :D
<lim0np> http://maketecheasier.com/upgrade-ubuntu-without-rebooting-with-ksplice/2009/07/12
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/lyqag7> (at maketecheasier.com)
<TheNumb> lim0np: ale ksplice to tylko na serwery się nadaje
<lim0np> hm, co fakt, to fakt
<TheNumb> lim0np: ale i tak kiedyś podobno znaleźli serwer na linuksie co miał uptime prawie 6 lat :D
<lim0np> moze nie mial aktualizacji
<lim0np> system sam sie nie rozwali jesli nie ma zadnych zagrozen z zewnatrz
<lim0np> pewnie jest procent osob ktore nigdy nie wylaczyly telefonu komorkowego a maja nokie 3300 :P
<sysek> no nic
<sysek> stanie na tym, ze wgram chrome
<lim0np> sysek to masz jeszcze inna opcje -> http://sourceforge.net/projects/monte/
<lim0np> laduje ci tymczasowy kernel do ramu
<sysek> no ale po co mi to przy lts?
<sysek> super, flash nie dziala poprawnie
<BlessJah> TheNumb: kiedys znalezli serwer pod dosem, zamurowany przez pomylke w nieuzywanych pomieszczeniach
<BlessJah> szukali go, bo klaki wlazly w wiatrak i zaczal sie grzac
<TheNumb> BlessJah: na chodzie? :D
<TheNumb> Aha
<TheNumb> xD
<Niesporczak> klaki ?
<BlessJah> Niesporczak: mysz tak nazwali
<BlessJah> myszę? jakkolwiek się odmienia
<BlessJah> samiczka
<Niesporczak> samiczka kloaka
<Niesporczak> 0o
<TheNumb> http://images.4chan.org/g/src/1322426507444.jpg
<sysek> lol na 4chanie zdjecie z polski?
<^mhr> cześć Wi1czek :>
<Wi1czek> Hej ^mhr
 * ^mhr robi ^mhr na Wi1czek
<Wi1czek> Że co :D?
<^mhr> kiedyś pisałem Oblawa na Wilczka :P
<sysek> fan pak
<sysek> hade fan pak!
<Wi1czek> ^mhr: To ty? :O :D
<^mhr> to ja!
 * ^mhr odsłania płasz spod którego wystaje Obława
<Wi1czek> Eee... odsłania płaszcz --> wystaje --> zwą go Oblawa... dobraaa...
<Wi1czek> Aż Ciaho wywaliło...
<Niesporczak> lol ... naumiałem się odzyskiwać flashe ... marzenia jednak się spełniają
<Wi1czek> *flasze
<Niesporczak> cześć Wi1czek ^^
<Devil_Inside> panowie jakie distro polecicie na kompa Celeron 300MHzm 64MB RAM - tak zeby to to w miare chodzilo :P (obecnie leci na Win 2000 SP4)
<Wi1czek> Arch + OpenBox
<Devil_Inside> dziękuję za odpowiedź :) jutro robię zmianę softu :)
<qermit> Devil_Inside: nowy komputer za 100zł
<qermit> (czytaj pentium 4)
<Devil_Inside> hehe spoko rozumiem ale ten komp robi u mnie od dawien dawna jako taki wspólny dysk no i pobiera dane z pewnej sieci :x po co mi lepszy... mało prądu nie grzeje sie i stoi w szawce... nie słychać go stojąc obok niego
<Devil_Inside> szafce*
<Devil_Inside> masakra :/ sorki :D
<Niesporczak> skąd brać paczki do Linuksa ?
<Dreadlish> najlepiej to z kernel.org
<qermit> Devil_Inside: to zainstaluj debiana
<Devil_Inside> no w sumie... taka wersja stable i mam go z głowy :) dobra myśl dzięki
<Biszkopc1k> 1st
<Dreadlish> to sie nie liczy
<Dreadlish> 36 after party
<Biszkopc1k> liczy liczy
<Biszkopc1k> ;)
<nn52> debian to chyba najlepsze rozwiązanie :>, i to bez Xów... :D
<nn52> lce
<nn52> lece
<nn52> doranoc
#ubuntu-pl 2012-11-19
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry robaczki
<jacekowski> witaj motylku
<sysek> lipa troche z tym ubuntu na moim lapku. wgralem wersje 12.04 64bit, zaktualizowalem i lipa juz nie wstal
<BlessJah> ja juz od drugiej osoby slyszalem ze 12.10 sie non stop sypie
<sysek> chyba wgram debiana
<BlessJah> zreszta macalem u kumpla i naprawde wszystko crashuje
<sysek> bo na razie siedze na win7
<jacekowski> ja mam 12.04 i dziaua
<jacekowski> ale boje sie uaktualnic
<filar> sysek: wgraj se minta
<filar> albo lmde jak wolisz debiana
<pakos> jak sie woli debiana to sie instaluje debiana :>
<BlessJah> jacekowski: niby pc, niby mam obok archa, ale tez jakos nie spieszy ni sie
<filar> pakos: no lmde to jest debian
<filar> + trochę pakietów mintowych
<BlessJah> powinienem w sumie, jockeya skasowali i nie wiedzialem jak nvidie kumplowi zainstalowac
<filar> ale jest w 100% kompatybilny z debianem
<filar> możesz nawet mintowe repo usunąć
<BlessJah> po grzyba?
<sysek> o, widze, ze ubuntu spadlo na distrowatch
<filar> już jakiś czas temu
<filar> na rzecz, a jakże, minta :P
<sysek> to ide pograc w wiedzmina
<syngress> Yoł !
<syngress> :)
<pytajacy> witam
<pytajacy> jak ustawic domyslne dzialanie alt+tab? zeby przelaczalo miedzy oknami
<pytajacy> tj ktora opcja na liscie skrotow klawiszowych domyslnie ma alt-tab. Mowa oczywiscie o unity z metacity
<pytajacy> albo ogolnie przywrocic domyslne skroty klawiszowe
<pytajacy> mam prosbe :) do kogos kto ma Unity. Czy moglby cos dla mnie zobaczyc?
<pytajacy> (unity z metacity)
<Aquila> co
<bastetmilo> pytajacy: ja mam Unity
<pytajacy> wiec jak jest ten panel "ustawienia systemowe" i w nim klawiatura i w tym zaklada
<pytajacy> z tymi ustawieniami skrotow
<pytajacy> to przy jakiej pozycji jest alt+tab?
<pytajacy> tj do czego jest alt+tab przypisany(zakladam ze hotkey domyslny)
<pytajacy> on do czegos w Nawigacja albo okna
<bastetmilo> pytajacy: przełączanie programów
<bastetmilo> w Nawigacji
<pytajacy> ok dzieki
<pytajacy> i tylko rpzy tym>
<pytajacy> przy tym*
<pytajacy> ok
<pytajacy> dzieki ogormne
<bastetmilo> tylko przy tym
<pytajacy> bo mi to nie dziala tj nie przelacza cyklicznie. Jak mam n-okinek to przelacza tylko meidzy dwoma :/ i nie wiem jak to ustawic
<bastetmilo> niestety, u mnie działa
<pytajacy> "niestety dziala" :D
<pytajacy> dobra, to zaraz pokombinuje gdzie indziej
<pytajacy> ale wielkie dzieki bastetmilo
<pytajacy> udalo sie ! Juz dziala normalnie. Cos w ustawieniach Metacity bylo namącone przeze mnie kiedys :). Dzieki za pomoc. Lece
<ftpd> Co za głupi nick.
<qermit> ftpd: twój to lepszy?
<ftpd> qermit, Oczywiście.
<qermit> ftpd: nie ma to jak pewność siebie
<ftpd> qermit, Oczywiście.
<ftpd> Jak bachor?
<qermit> żyje
<bastetmilo> a zdrowa jest?
<qermit> chyba zdrowa
<ftpd> O, to samica dziecka?
<bastetmilo> qermit: chyba? Rzadko ją widujesz, że nie wiesz?
<qermit> bastetmilo: nie wrzeszczy, co nie oznacza że jest zdrowa
<qermit> (tzn obecnie)
<qermit> bo śpi chyba
<Pikps> dzis kolejne pytania do najlepszych znanych i lubianych specjalistow od Ubuntu w Polsce i za granica
<Pikps> jak stworzyc konto uzytkownika zeby osoba ktora ma to konto i zaloguje sie przez shell nie widziala moich plikow?
<shpaq> uprawnienia na plikach?
<qermit> Pikps: nie da sie
<Pikps> no wlasnie tego nie chce robic
<shpaq> da się
<qermit> nie da sie
<shpaq> uprawnieniami
<shpaq> które właśnie do tego służą
<Pikps> shpaq, uprawnieniami nie zobaczy ale znowu mi jako uzytkownikowi to utrudni prace
<qermit> Pikps: dodaj konto do innego komputera
<shpaq> Pikps: dlaczego Tobie?
<shpaq> chmod o-rwx na swojego home
<Pikps> bo ja na tym samym serwerze jestem uzytkownikiem
<shpaq> i tworzysz usera w innej grupie
<shpaq> niż Ty
<shpaq> koniec kropka
<Pikps> shpaq, jesli chce zalozyc takiego uzytkownika to jak to najprosciej zrobic? bo do useradd to jakies opcje musze dodac
<shpaq> man useradd
<Pikps> tak zeby tez mial swoj katalog domowy i w nim tylko mogl sie poruszac
<Pikps> no widze go wlasnie
<Pikps> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/pl/man8/useradd.8.html
<shpaq> tego nie zrobisz bez grsec
<shpaq> czy selinuxa
<Pikps> to mam to zainstalowac? co to jest w ogole?
<shpaq> skoro nie wiesz, to nie tykaj
<shpaq> ergo, nie zrobisz tego
<Pikps> ok, a moze istnieje taki klient ftp gdzie go instaluje na ubuntu i ktos wpisuje dane dostepu przez ftp i tam wrzuca mi pliki?
<Pikps> a zeby nie widzial reszty plikow poza tym folderem
<Pikps> server*
<jacekowski> to serwer ftp
<jacekowski> kazdy
<Pikps> bylem pierwszy :)
<jacekowski> tylko odpowiednio skonfigurowany
<jacekowski> nie byles
<BlessJah> /1/5
<ZentroXenon>  /2/6
 * ZentroXenon może pobrać TF2 na ubu. Weee!
<gjm> Morowo.
<ZentroXenon> Stylistyka Moro jest fajne
<ZentroXenon> *fajna
<DaZ> lolco
<EsmD> yo
<EsmD> co sie robilo gdy w menadzerze aktualizacji wyskakiwalo "Nieudane pobranie plików pakietów Proszę sprawdzić połączenie internetowe." ?
<jacekowski> sprawdzalo polaczenie internetowe
<filar> :D
<EsmD> trzeba bylo dac "sprawdz" <,<
<BlessJah> ubuntu <3
<BlessJah> zainstalowalem wicd, bo chcialem z wicd-cli sie pobawic
<BlessJah> okazuje sie ze demon sie uruchamia, klient tez w sumie sie uruchamia
<BlessJah> tylko crashuje, pewnie pobili sie z networkmanagerem
<Pikps> czesc BlessJah
<BlessJah> hej Pikps
<Guest24899> wiem ze to proste ale zapomnialem i nie moge tego znalezc jak dodac caly folder /var/lib/mpd/music do programu mpc zeby update playlisty sie zrobil
<avalan> jakiej playlisty?
<avalan> bazy?
<avalan> poza tym trzymanie muzyki w /var/lib/mpd/music jeżeli to nie jest dowiązanie do innego folderu w /home na oddzielnej partycji to słabe rozwiązanie
<avalan> a co do katalogu, w /etc/mpd.conf masz konfigurację i tam ustawisz ścieżkę
<Guest24899> hmm
<Guest24899> potrzebuje usunac uzytkownika i nie moge
<Guest24899> currently logged in
<Guest24899> co robic?
<avalan> zabij jego procesy
<avalan> albo go wyloguj jeżeli się da
<avalan> :>
<Guest24899> no ale jeden z procesow nie chce dac sie zabic
<Guest24899> proftpd
<Guest24899> i dalej ten sam problem
<avalan> to go wyłącz
<avalan> ;f
<avalan> to daemon jest
<Guest24899> ok, udalo sie
<avalan> ja chcesz go usunąć to może paczkę usuń
#ubuntu-pl 2012-11-20
<Guest24899> no tak, a moze mi ktos napisac jak to z tymi bitami jest?
<Guest24899> np idzie strumien radiowy
<Guest24899> i on ma np 128 bitow teraz
<Guest24899> a gdybym dal 256? to co by bylo?
<avalan> nic
<avalan> automagicznie się nie zwiększy
<Guest24899> avalan, dziala
<avalan> co działa?
<Guest24899> no te 256 kbps
<avalan> a czemu ma nie działać
<avalan> tylko nie wiem co chcesz osiągnąć skoro sygnał przychodzący dalej ma bitrate 128 tylko jest podbijany już przez procesor
<avalan> nic nie zyskujesz a tracisz zasoby
<m477_> :)
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<m477_> tak
<m477_> o jeszcze ciemno
<BlessJah> sen jest dla mieczaków
<m477_> racja
<m477_> o juz widno :)
<zelas> witam
<zelas> moze mi ktos polecic jakis router ADSL, żeby miał QoS do dzielenia łacza?
<jacekowski> cos z ddwrt
<ftpd> Polecam.
<bastetmilo> Żanetka Leta.
<qermit> http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=26_706&item_id=053384
<sysek> huhuhuhuhu
<bastetmilo> ha! Rozwiązałam swoj problem z linkami za pomocą pll_get_post(); :D - jeden do przodu, jeszcze mi dwa zostały :>
<sysek> ;)
<sysek> brawo bastetmilo
<bastetmilo> tfu
<bastetmilo> nie ten kanał :>
<sysek> :D
<ftpd> A ja rozwiązałem swój problem niewidocznego vlanu na klastrze proksmoksów!
<oskar_> Witam.
<oskar_> Czy jest jakiś polski kanał na ircu o tworzeniu stron? Szukaj tekiego od jakiegoś czasu i znaleść nie moge.
<oskar_> *takiego
<zelas> miał ktoś może styczność z routerami Netgear ?
<pakos> mialem kilka lat temu
<zelas> i jak dzialał dobrze?
<pakos> tak
<zelas> bo sie zastanawiam wlasnie i szukam czegos do domu.
<zelas> nie moge sie zdecydowac jest tyle modeli.
<zelas> moj tp lin w8901G jest dobry ale QoS jest ubogie
<zelas> a właśnie instalowałem wczoraj u12.10 na starszym kompie z celeronem i 2 GB ramu i wszystko poszlo prawie fajnie tylko jak się zaloguje to się nic dalej nie chce wcztac. jak w konsoli wpisze apt-get upgrade to pisze mi zebyc zrobil update albo --fix-missing
<zelas> a jak wpisze update to mi wyswietla ze nie znaleziono.
<zelas> i liste
<zelas> to jest jakis popularny bład 12.10? czy ja mam szczęscie?
<Spaulding> zelas: mozesz zawsze mikrotika kupic starszego jakiegos, one maja fajny qos
<Spaulding> i htb
<zelas> dałoby się rozwiązać ten problem robiąc domowy serwer?
<Spaulding> zelas: qos? jasne
<Spaulding> htb/sfq/esfq/cbq/red ;p
<Spaulding> ale htb ogolnie
<zelas> qos wie co to a reszta juz nie;D
<Spaulding> piszesz kolejki dajesz rate i ceil i a pozniej sobie markujesz to co chcesz w te kolejki ;)
<zelas> juz widze ze troche wyzsza szkola jazdy
<Spaulding> zelas: htb dzielisz lacze per usluga/ip
<Spaulding> ze np. 5Mbit na WWW 10Mbit na p2p
<Spaulding> etc.
<zelas> no to wlasnie mi potrzebne
<zelas> zeby na www dac limit
<zelas> bo mam łacze aż 2Mb
<zelas> i wygląda to nieciekawie na 2 komputerach
<zelas> ogladalem tego netgeara i do niego mozna dac dysk przenosny by mi to strasznie pasowało ;D
<zelas> musze coś z tym zrobić tylko nie chce kupić syfu.
<gjm> \o
<ftpd> o/
<m477_> |o|
<grek2> czesc w jakis sposob zrobić skrot aktywujący ekran ?
<grek2> tak kombinuje - bo xbmc zabiera mi myszne na inny ekran (w innym pomieszczerniu)
<grek2> zeby dac skrót kawiaturowy który odpali program na ekranie1 co go aktywuje np. env DISPLAY=":0.0" dolphin
<grek2> dalem, jako globalny skrot dla ctrl F12
<grek2> ale nie dziala-  tzn jak xbmc jest wylaczone jest ok ale jak jest aktywne skrot nie dziala
<grek2> moze globalne znaczy dotyczna kde, ma ktos pomysl jak to wywo la c ?
<grek2> od x dni to prubuje bezskutecznie zrobic-  http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=136&t=163116
<grek2> jest jakies miejsce gdzie mozna uruchoimic skrot klawaiturowy bez wzgledu na dzialajaca aplikacje ? tak jak skroty alt ctr f1 - f12 do przelaczania sesji - taki skrot potrzebuje stworzyc
<grek2> hm, czyli brak pomyslow to moze wie ktos jak zrobic przemieszczanie myszy na drugi ekran
<grek2> wszystko dziala swietnie poza jednym katastrofalnym bledem - przejmowania myszy
<majonez> Witam o od razu o droge pytam, mial ktos do czynienia z narzedziem - Lynis ? jesli tak to z jakim efektem
 * ZentroXenon szuka jakiegoś WM na GTK
<majonez> ostatnio ktos mi z moim nickiem wszedl tu i chyba narozrabial w moim imieniu cos czuje :D wiec czas zarejestrowac sobie cos
<Ashiren> :O
<crusty> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2012-11-21
<m477_> ahoj
<m477_> ;]\
<bastetmilo> czesc misie patysie
<m477_> :)
<primax> witam :)
<ftpd> Re.
<primax> panowie mam problem z konfiguracja vsftpd, moze i nie ma tam zadnej filozofii ale uzytkownicy po polaczeniu sie nie moga wysylac plikow, chmody nadane 777
<primax> caly czas otrzymuje 550 Permission denied.
<l3hash> hmm?
<gjm> Cześć.
<bastetmilo> coś do mierzenia temperatury w kompie?
<bastetmilo> Xsensors będzie dobry?
<l3hash> exit
<ftpd> bastetmilo, lmsensors, to musi afair kernel wspierać.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: dzieki, juz sobie skonfigurowałam Psensor
<ftpd> Ok.
<ftpd> A ja wyniosłem dotfilesy na bitbucketa.
<ftpd> Póki co tylko .vim i .gitignore, ale zawsze coś :P
<ftpd> + napisałem skrypt zasysający na nowym środowisku całość 'po mojemu'.
<ftpd> Teraz go też chcę wrzucić na bitbucketa i wywoływać wget/curl | sh
<ftpd> Ale gupi bitbucket chyba nie ma prostych ścieżek :/
<qermit> ftpd: czego nie ma?
<ftpd> qermit, Ścieżek do pliku, żeby se wgetnąć. Już znalazłem.
<Job102> Witam
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<Nece228> Hi can i ask offtopic question in english about your economy
<Nece228> Whats wage minimum?
<filar> 1500zł gross
<filar> it's going to be 1600 in January
<Dreadlish> 1500 brutto ;)
<jacekowski> 1500 before tax
<gjm> Weźcie, bo umrze ze śmiechu.
<jacekowski> 1100 after tax
<Dreadlish> gjm: a niech umiera.
<jacekowski> but because of stealth taxes and other things
<jacekowski> it costs employer 1800PLN
<Nece228> Is this enough to buy food rent a room and clothes?
<gjm> Usually no.
<Nece228> So how much approx you would need to get enough for that
<Dreadlish> it is probably enough just for room.
<Nece228> Today i talked with one polish guy he works in denmark as immigrant, and said that the payment is so low in poland that its not even worth a try
<Dreadlish> eh what?
<Dreadlish> what he wanted to do?
<Nece228> Not worth even to search for a job in poland
<filar> gdzieś była taka tabelka z ilością przedmiotów jakie możesz kupić za średnią/minimalną pensję w różnych krajach
<filar> ma ktoś?
<Nece228> Thats a good question, how many years you need to work to get mininal pensje?
<filar> 1 month? I don't understand your question
<filar> did you mean pension?
<cameledon> Witam Szanownych Użytkowników. Jest ktoś w domu?
<cameledon> Bo mam pytanie: jaką wersję Xubuntu zainstalować na słabym netbooku? 10.04, 11.04, 12.04?
<Nece228> Yes pension
<Nece228> filar: basically how many years you need to work to get minimal pension when youll be older
<filar> you have to work for 25 years and be 67 years old
<filar> to get retired
<Nece228> In lithuania you need 30 years
<Nece228> And last question, do you have any financial struggles and is it whole country problem
<filar> 'any'
<filar> of course we have
<Nece228> I mean to not have enough money to essential things, pay taxes
<Guest5251> o/
<Job102> Witam. Jak utworzyć ikonę kosza na pulpicie... mam ubuntu 12.04 i gnome classic. Z góry dzięki.
<bazant> wutać
<bazant> witać*
<buharin> moze ktos podpowiedzieć jaką macie czcionke w firefoxie?
<bastetmilo> zalezy od strony
<BlessJah> serif 16
<gjm> FreeSans 13
<piotr26> u mnie też jest serif 16
<buharin> u mnie tez ale jakos dziko wyglada to
<piotr26> w Google chrome mam nawet 20, ekran ma tylko 11,6 cala, lepiej się czyta newsy z linux dot pl hihi
 * Skrzyp poleca bitmapową MS Sans Serif :)
<buharin> moglby ktos jakies ladne /etc/bash.bashrc przeslac mi :P
<buharin> albo to z ubuntu
<gjm> ~4]'
<gjm> Ech, kot mi łazi po klawiaturze.
<gjm> buharin: Co jest ładnego w .bashrc?
<buharin> bo ja lubie ten z ubuntu fiolet
<buharin> z kolorami
<gjm> Ale co ma kolor tła w terminalu do .bashrc?
<gjm> I schemat kolorów?
<BlessJah> to nie bashrc, tylko theme do gnome-terminala
<gjm> W .bashrc ustawiasz PS1
<gjm> Kolory ustawiasz w zależności od terminala, ja w .Xdefaults
<buharin> a okay
<buharin> w sumie :D
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: seen ju-rek
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: ju-rek was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 25 weeks, 4 days, 14 hours, 12 minutes, and 8 seconds ago: <ju-rek> no ok może ich znajdę
#ubuntu-pl 2012-11-22
<ftpd> Co do basha, testował ktoś? https://github.com/revans/bash-it
<buharin> łoł pierwszy raz mam na poważnie archlinux'a
<buharin> i po tych latach z ubuntu
<buharin> czuje sie tu duzo lepiej
<bastetmilo> buharin: kanały Ci się pomyliły?
<buharin> bastetmilo, no racja
<buharin> :P
<ftpd> buharin, Ty chciałeś basha, nie?
<ftpd> buharin, https://github.com/revans/bash-it
<buharin> ftpd, dzieki wielki ja wczoraj sam cos ustawialem
<spoofy> Witam :)
<Dreadlish> hej.
<spoofy> Czy jest moze cos niekomercyjnego w stylu ksplice na lubuntu serwer / debian?
<spoofy> Inaczej nigdy nie wypracuje jakiegos sensownego uptime'a..
<Dreadlish> kexec?
<spoofy> jakas inna alternatywa?
<Dreadlish> nie?
<Dreadlish> aż tak Ci ten uptime potrzebny?
<spoofy> Belzebub: pochwal sie uptime'em..
<spoofy> bo tez chce taki miec ;]
<Belzebub> spoofy: zssij!
<spoofy> ah nie ostatnio update bsd byl - to juz nie masz takiego :P
<Belzebub> 14:14  up 234 days, 16:22, 1 user, load averages: 0,04 0,07 0,04
<spoofy> damn it -,-
<spoofy> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/devotion_to_duty.png
<Dreadlish> spoofy: sam uptime i tak można oszukać
<Dreadlish> spoofy: poza tym - zainstaluj sobie uptimed - dużo bardziej wymierne wyniki daje
<Dreadlish> razem z downtime etc.
<spoofy> Dreadlish: uptime systemu moze i tak ale nie uslug
<Dreadlish> aż tyle zajmuje Ci reboot?
<spoofy> no troszke tych uslug jest..
<spoofy> Dreadlish: http://wklej.org/id/877119/
<spoofy> a i tak to nie wszystkie.. upstart mnie wkurza bo przez niego nie loguje wszystkich
<buharin> mam takie pytanie
<gjm> A ja mam inne.
<filar> a ja nie
<Belzebub> filar: ZUS Ciebie dopadnie!
<biju> witma
<biju> witam
<biju> moze ktos mi pomoc. Mam problem z virtualboxem
<biju> taki blad mi wywala Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<biju> instaluje sudo apt-get install dkms
<biju> i proboje sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setu
<biju> p
<biju> ale dostaje takie komunikat sudo: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: command not found
<gjm> biju: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1739768.html
<biju> dzieki
<dealer_IE> gjm: ale headshot szybi :)
<biju> szybki ale w moim przypadku nie sprawdzil sie.
<buharin> bawil sie ktos z rxtx?
<buharin> co to znaczy ze cos jest podpiete pod Bus 006 Device 002
<filar> ah, wreszcie zadałeś pytanie
<gjm> Że masz coś pod USB podpięte.
<buharin> ale skad wiadomo ze bus 6 i device 2
<buharin> to usb
<gjm> Odpal sobie lsusb.
<buharin> no to ja widze
<buharin> :
<buharin> Bus 006 Device 001: ale np. co to jest?
<gjm> Masz dalej napisane.
<buharin> Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<gjm> USB nie wyprowadzone na zewnątrz.
<buharin> a jak sprawdzic do ktorych /dev jest cos podpiete i co
<gjm> Do wszystkiego w /dev/ jest coś podpięte, co ty chcesz sprawdzać?
<buharin> bo powinienem miec w usb
<buharin> urzadzenie
<buharin> a jest gdzies indziej
<buharin> /dev/ttyUSB
<buharin> znaczy
<gjm> Modem usb?
<lisu> Dobry wieczór Wiara.
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<lisu> `utf
<lisu> coś tutaj cicho ostatnio
<bastetmilo> bywa
<qermit> o/
<spoofy> Glupie dzieci.. wynajmuja za kilka BTC botnet'a i ddosuja teamspeaka -,-
#ubuntu-pl 2012-11-23
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry dziubaski
<spoofy> Dziendobry :)
<spoofy> A ja mam takie pytanie gdyz od wczoraj irytuje sytulacja mojego serwerka..
<spoofy> Dzieciaki za kilka btc wynajmuja sobie botneta i ddosuja serwer
<spoofy> Lacze na jakim stoi nie jest jakos za specjalnie ciekawe ale przynajmniej bandwith nie limitowany
<gjm> fail2ban
<spoofy> Oczywiscie mam snorta, psada etc
<spoofy> ale tak na dobra sprawe
<spoofy> to czy jest jakakolwiek obrona przed ddosem?
<spoofy> z tego co widzialem to fw cisco z ich ids'em tez tak szybko nie wycinaja
<spoofy> gjm: sprobuj odczytac logi kernela jak Ci freezuje maszyne
<spoofy> nawet psad nie daje rady
<jacekowski> fail2ban na dosa nic nie pomoze
<jacekowski> na DoSa nic nie pomoze
<spoofy> nawet komercyjne ids'y?
<jacekowski> nawet
<jacekowski> jedyne co pomoze to jak masz wiecej lacza niz ten co cie atakuje
<spoofy> nie trudno zapchac 10 Mbit..
<jacekowski> co sie rzadko zdarza
<jacekowski> dlatego bardzo latwo takie cos zdosowac
<spoofy> jacekowski: tak btw. zapytam o Twoje wrazenia zwiazane z "Jolka" ;)
<jacekowski> jolka?
<spoofy> jolla mobile
<jacekowski> zadne
<spoofy> mer/nemo based on meego/maemo?
<spoofy> nie bawiles sie mer'em?
<jacekowski> nie wyjdzie
<jacekowski> nie
<spoofy> dlaczego tak uwazasz?
<jacekowski> nie ma zadnego telefonu na ktorym to by chodzilo
<spoofy> n9/n950..
<gjm> #tutaj_gadamy_o_wszystkim_tylko_nie_o_ubuntu
<spoofy> ja tam im kibicuje
<jacekowski> spoofy: n950 nie da sie kupic
<bastetmilo> spoofy: chcesz pogadac o jolla?
<jacekowski> n9 tez ciezko dostac
<gjm> Był jeden na ebayu.
<bastetmilo> zapraszam na #jakilinux
<gjm> Za kupę kasy.
<jacekowski> gjm: poszedl za kilka tysiecy
<gjm> Wiem.
<spoofy> bastetmilo: ok :) Dziekuje za zaproszenie :)
<jacekowski> linux na telefonie jest bez sensu
<jacekowski> normalny linux
<jacekowski> a jak robisz juz specyficzne jakies cos, to jest android i byl palm webos
<spoofy> jacekowski: wlasnie nie dokonca.. Android to oblesna i tlusta java
<spoofy> a co za tym idzie te telefony musza miec po x rdzeni i x Gb ramu
<spoofy> a i tak chodza wolno
<jacekowski> ze co?
<spoofy> multitasking w tym to jakas parodia
<jacekowski> android to nie jest java i nigdy nie byla
<gjm> bastetmilo: Zrób coś (;
<jacekowski> dwa, NDK
<spoofy> na rynku mamy : WP, android i iOS
<jacekowski> spoofy: i bada samsunga
<spoofy> gjm: Przepraszam ide rozmawiac na #jakilinux :x
<jacekowski> spoofy: ktora jak widac sie nie sprzedaje
<spoofy> gjm: wiecej nie bede :x
<jacekowski> gjm: pies ogrodnika
<bastetmilo> gjm: mogę na nich groźnie spojrzeć
<bastetmilo> co Ty na to?
 * jacekowski hides
<gjm> jacekowski: Przystopuj.
<TheNumb> spoofy: idź sobie flejmić gdzie indziej
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: przeciez poszedł :)
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: z kanału nie poszedł :(
<TheNumb> Jakoś za spokojnie. Chyba zaraz zacznę pisać o wyższości archa nad ubuntu.
<gjm> Tak?
<TheNumb> Niee... jednak kryteria zbieżności szeregów są ciekawsze.
<spoofy> TheNumb: idz sie czepiac kogo innego ;)
<bart1> witajcie - wlasnie zaistalowalem ubuntu lts 12.04  i mam jeden problem - w menu kontekstowym tj jak sie nacisnie prawy klawisz myszki nie ma dodaj aktywator - wie ktos moze jak to poprawic
<Uner> cze
<Uner> coś mi zawala upload na ubunciaku
<Uner> i nie jest to deja dup
<Uner> :D
<Uner> macie jakieś rady?
<m477> kupic internet
<grek2> wiecie moze czy da sie moze uzyyc wyszukiwarki unity w kde
<grek2> tak mi sie spodobala z pluginami (tomboy, hostoria sieci, zawartosc plikow) ze sie uzalezniłem - a chciał bym porobić na kde chodzi mi o ten lenses
<grek2> da sie tego uzyc jakos w kde/
<grek2> ?
<grek2> bo  dziala to po prostu wyśmienicie
<grek2> :)
<dweller> zainstaluj unity
<dweller> i używaj z plasmą
<qermit> o/
<dweller> hai
<mrlukasz> witam
<mrlukasz> jak zrobic zeby pidgin nie zamykał mi sie na krzyzyku tylko chował do paska
<filar> w ustawieniach pidgina gdzieś jest
<mrlukasz> tylko gdzie
<mrlukasz> przeszukałem wszystko i nie wiem gdzie to moze byc
<filar> na samym wierzchu jest:
<filar> preferences -> show system tray icon
<dweller> oh well
<dweller> brak krzyżyków, brak bólu
<asatryjczyk> Widzieliscie ostatnio pokraka?
<asatryjczyk> albo inaczej. Bawi się ktoś e17?
<dweller> nope
<Quintasan> \o
<qermit> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2012-11-24
<m477__> lala
<filar> trala
<Job102> Witam
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<Job102> No tak dla niektórych 9:00 to środek nocy
<Job102> ;>
<TheNumb> Ashiren: a gdzie happy caturday? :<
<Ashiren> TheNumb: czekam az bedzie wiecej osob
<Ashiren> bo mi zabronili mowic wiecej niz raz dziennie
<Ashiren> :c
<TheNumb> ;C
<TheNumb> Chamstwo.
<TheNumb> Betewu, dlaczemu kmail ssie? ;/
<TheNumb> Darmowe testy usług  Micro VKS  z opcją geolokalizacji dobiegają końca.
<TheNumb> :<
<Job102> może będzie ktoś mi w stanie pomóc ... otóż po instalacji ubuntu 12.04 i gnome classic nie mogę utworzyć ikony kosza na pulpicie ...
<Job102> wie ktoś jak to zrobić ?
<TheNumb> Job102: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1985708
<Job102> ok... sory za kłopot i wielkie dzięki... zaskoczyło jak zainstalowałem tweak'a
<dealer_IE> Job102: tweak juz nie wspierany jest
<gjm> dealer_IE: Nie, znowu jest.
<dealer_IE> gjm: szybka reakcja spolecznosci? czy ta sama ekipa dostala donate?
<gjm> Ludzie się wzburzyli a chińczyk się tłumaczył że nie o to mu chodziło i jednak będzie dalej rozwijał.
<dealer_IE> jak to wzburzyli? Niech zrobia donate
<Wizard> Cześć lamery.
<dweller> cześć lamko
<Wizard> Przyszłem trolić.
<gjm> Czeeeść.
<Wizard> Siema, gjm.
<Wizard> Jak tam Gentoo?
<gjm> O to samo mógłbym zapytać Ciebie.
<dweller> Wizard: bastet alergicznie reaguje tylko na archa
<Wizard> Ja też.
<Wizard> Bo to jest chłam jakich mało.
<dweller> good, to troluj samego siebie
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> "Babilonu, babilonu gruzy, zobaczyłem u mych stóp. Jasny obraz wyzwolenia, wyzwolenia wszystkich dusz" ;D
<Wizard> Piosenka o Ubuntu.
<gjm> Nic o reklamach?
<Wizard> gjm, odnośnie mojego Gentoo, to stanąłem na konfiguracji kernela i mi przyszła myśl.. "borze co ja robię?!"
<gjm> Marnujesz czas.
 * crusty wypierdolił archa
<crusty> nawet ja :D
<Wizard> łóóóóó
<Wizard> Dajesz!
<Wizard> Powinieneś mu napisać, że klnie!
<crusty> ah
<crusty> przepraszam :c
<Wizard> crusty: Nie klnij.
<dweller> teraz go kopnij
<dweller> :D
<gjm> Wizard: Litujesz się bo wywalił Archa? :D
<Wizard> Nie lituję się.
<gjm> Czemu zakrzaczyłem?
<gjm> ;o
<Wizard> Nie zakrzaczyłeś.
<dweller> gjm: freenode
<Wizard> Przynajmniej mój klient nie zakrzaczył.
<dweller> mój tez nie
<gjm> 12:23 <@gjm> Wizard: Litujesz si�� bo wywalił Archa? :D
<dweller> freenode czasami tak ma
<crusty> to zakrzaczyło :D
<gjm> Pierwszy raz się spotkałem.
<Wizard> To zakrzaczyło.
<Wizard> gjm, U mnie jest ok.
<Wizard> Masz irssi z recode na jakimś knale?
<gjm> Nie.
<Wizard> Hmm..
<Wizard> No nie wiem, u mnie działa :D
<gjm> Nieważne.
<Wizard> Pomimo, że sakurat jestem na Vision
<dealer_IE> gjm: czasem freenode nad sniffuje
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Cześć dealer_IE!
<Wizard> Macie nowego trola, widzę :D
<gjm> Zdziwiłbyś się.
<gjm> 12:27 [freenode] -!- dealer_IE [bolky@unaffiliated/kichawa]
<Wizard> Ah.
<Wizard> To stary.
<dealer_IE> gjm: foch! :<
<gjm> sadface.jpg
<dweller> żęby to pierwszy
<dweller> żeby*
<gjm> Chociaż... to mogłoby być zabawne.
<dealer_IE> gjm: odkryles przed nim tajniki stalkingu, wzdydź siem
 * Wizard słucha Daab - W zakamarkach naszych dusz
<dealer_IE> ano:D
<gjm> wzdydzem siem
<dealer_IE> Wizard: sluchasz abraDaaba?! O_o
<dweller> dealer_IE: carry on, nic się nie stało
<dealer_IE> Ty dresie!
<gjm> Daab to nie Abradab.
<gjm> Czyżbym został strollowany?
<dweller> nie, po prostu kichawy znowu nikt nie rozumie
<Wizard> Nie wiem co to abraDaab, słucham Daaba.
<Wizard> Takie stare rege.
<Wizard> Andrzej Krzywy kiedyś tam śpiewał :)
<dealer_IE> ten http://krzywy.muzzo.pl/ ?
<Wizard> Ten http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrzej_Krzywy
<Wizard> Trolu ;]
<Wizard> Na szczęście tylko przez trochę tam śpiewał.
<dealer_IE> e to nie znam :<
<Wizard> Ja nie słucham hiphłopu.
<Wizard> Dla mnie to nie jest muzyka.
<dealer_IE> dobra, dorba
<dealer_IE> a Marten...
<dealer_IE> a Krzywy...
<dealer_IE> niech Cie licho Wizard :<
<dweller> zaczarował Cię
 * gjm słucha: Modek - The Brink
<Wizard> Licho Wizardów nie chyta.
<dealer_IE> czy ja wiem...
<dealer_IE> http://thedjib.deviantart.com/art/Lich-Wizard-138622992
<Wizard> Dostałem kości!
<dealer_IE> kości zostaly rzucone!
<ftpd> Re.
<michal_> hej
<michal_> jak zrobic żeby mial obraz z hdmi na lapku z xubuntu?
<ftpd> Kto?
<michal_> ??
<gjm> nVidia?
<ftpd> "Jak zrobić żeby miał".
<ftpd> Kto żeby miał?
<ftpd> Ale chyba się nie dogadamy, w końcu jak analfabeta piszesz "??".
<michal_> n vidia nie mam
<michal_> grafika jakas intela w lapku
<dealer_IE> on zeby mial
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<No_Raczej> ;D
<TheNumb> o/
<BlessJah> \o
<BlessJah> TheNumb: jak tam anal?
<TheNumb> BlessJah: jeszcze boli
<TheNumb> :(
<BlessJah> jedz lekkostrawne rzeczy
<BlessJah> i unikaj blonnika przez jakis czas
<BlessJah> kolos, czy z nudow sie zajales szeregami?
<TheNumb> BlessJah: tak ło sobie.
<BlessJah> pamietasz przypowiesc i dobrych studentach i zlych studentach?
<TheNumb> BlessJah: nie.
<BlessJah> "A pierwsi z nich uczli sie dnia pierwszego, tako i drugiego i każdego innego dnia kolokwium. Ale byli i drudzy, którz nie uczyli się ani dnia pierwszego, ani drugiego, ani żadnego innego, za to dnia ostatniego siedli i zaczęli się modlić"
<BlessJah> "I wskazał Pan na tych drugich i rzekł: Im właśnie będzie zaliczone"
<TheNumb> ;D
<bastetmilo> juz to tutaj opowiadales
<bastetmilo> a poza tym suchar starszy chyba nawet odemnie
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: opowiadalem Quintasanowi, TheNumb nie slyszal
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: nie lubisz bajek :(
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: nie! :>
<BlessJah> TheNumb: to jest parabola
<bastetmilo> trudne słowo na dziś
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: sprawdz na wikipedii
<TheNumb> BlessJah: taki wykres funkcji?
<TheNumb> <:
<BlessJah> krzywa stożkowa? też, ale akurat miałem na myśli gatunek literacki
<asdor> Witam
<asdor> mam problem z wyłączaniem się komputera
<asdor> tak jakby X'y się zawieszają
<asdor> poza tym nie mogę wejść do konsoli
<asdor> (ekran się robi czarny)
<TheNumb> asdor: to daj /var/log/Xorg*.log
<asdor> okej :)
<TheNumb> Na wklej.org
<TheNumb> Albo paste.ubuntu.com
<asdor> http://wklej.org/id/878895/
<TheNumb> Ożeszfak
<asdor> stery do grafiki to ati
<TheNumb> Skąd masz takie wiekowe ubuntu?
<asdor> hmm to nie mój komputer
<asdor> wujka Linux
<asdor> a konkretniej Xubuntu
<asdor> nawet nie wiem która wersja
<asdor> chociaż podejrzewam 10.04
<TheNumb> Wygląda na 10.04
<TheNumb> Musisz mu zaktualizować bo niedługo kończy się wsparcie.
<asdor> a kernel to już archaizm xD
<TheNumb> Nie
<TheNumb> :P
<TheNumb> W redhacie dalej jest kernel 2.6.32 ;-)
<TheNumb> Chociaż oni go patchują i dodają funkcjinalność z nowyszych kerneli :P
<TheNumb> asdor: nie widzę nic niepokojącego w Xorg.log
<TheNumb> Może niech ktoś inny jeszcze spojrzy
<TheNumb> asdor: sprawdź jeszcze czy karta graficzna się nie przegrzewa
<asdor> TheNumb: myślisz że dist-upgrade załatwi sprawę?
<asdor> raczej nie
<asdor> chociaż to ATI
<asdor> i może sprawiać problemy
<TheNumb> asdor: i tak jesteś skazany na otwarte sterowniki
<TheNumb> Z nimi raczej nie powinno być dużych problemów.
<asdor> już dawno ati nie miałem
<asdor> od czasu używania linuksa
<asdor> kupuję NVIDIE
<asdor> NVIDIA'e*
<TheNumb> Twój wujek ma zainstalowane otwarte sterowniki
<TheNumb> Nie fglrxy
<asdor> tka
<asdor> tak
<asdor> ale fglrx też były zainstalowane
<asdor> usunąłem je właśnie
<TheNumb> Ale xorg ich nie ładuje :P
<TheNumb> I dobrze.
<asdor> BTW ciekawe czy halt z roota zadziała
<asdor> spróbuję
<asdor> brb
<Niebieski> Cześć
 * Niebieski jest zielony .
<asdor> hmm usunąłem fglrx
<asdor> i teraz działa wszystko :)
<asdor> jakimś cudem sterowniki się gryzły ze sobą nawzajem
<Niebieski> ;)
<asdor> TheNumb: dzięki :)
<lisu> powitać
<lisu> cisza, jak makiem zasiał, cóż to?
<lisu> `karma
<Niebieski> ;d
<Quintasan> Witam
<lisu> normalnie powitać, żywej duszy od 2 dni
<qermit> ?
<gjm> ??
<qermit> ???
<bastetmilo> ????
<qermit> ?!?!?!?!
<gjm> HRHR
<bastetmilo> lol
<lisu> wtf?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: kiedy wyniki poznasz?
<Quintasan> BlessJah: wyniki czego?
<BlessJah> coś z anala pisałżeś
<bastetmilo> ale sie uczepiłeś tej analizy
<bastetmilo> życia nie masz, czy co?
<gjm> #dumnystudent
<Quintasan> BlessJah: tylko z algebry pisałem, teraz w piątek mam kolosa z analizy dopiero
<BlessJah> Quintasan: #dumnystudent ?
<Quintasan> BlessJah: 10/15 pkt
<Quintasan> to czy dumny to nie wiem
<BlessJah> proponuje query albo jakis inny kanal
<bastetmilo> ŚWIETNY POMYSŁ!
<bastetmilo> w końcu!
<BlessJah> tutaj sie zawsze czepiaja
<BlessJah> i zawsze te same nicki
<gjm> Przypadek? Nie sądzę.
<gjm> Tutaj zawsze ktoś musi mieć inne zdanie/być lepszt/cokolwiek. I zawsze jest to ten sam nick. Dziwne, nie?
<BlessJah> gjm: gdyby bastet nie zaczela drugiego stopnia, powiedzialbym ze jestescie zazdrosni
<bastetmilo> omg
<bastetmilo> nie mam czego Ci zazdrosci
<bastetmilo> (oprocz młodosci :P)
<gjm> A myślałem że już nic mnie dzisiaj nie rozbawi.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: dlatego właśnie zaznaczyłem fakt, że niedawno zaczęłaś drugi stopień
<gjm> Chyba przez przypadek wszedłem na #jestemdupkiem
<bastetmilo> lol
<BlessJah> gjm: nie rozumiem, nie ja zaczynałem przerzucanie się złośliwościami
<bastetmilo> gjm: możesz dać mi +q do jutra rana? Bo ja coś czuje ze po bożole mnie dziś trafi i powiem cos niemiłego.
<gjm> Jakbyś sama nie mogła tego zrobić (;
<gjm> Wedle rozkazu.
<BlessJah> jesteście śmieszni
<bart1> witajcie - ostatnio aktualizowalem system do 12.04 lts - cos u mnie nie zamontowac zewnetrznego dysku pendrive tak - a zewnetrzenego dysku nie chce widziec
<bart1> dmesg pokazuje to http://pastebin.pl/69484
#ubuntu-pl 2012-11-25
<noneo> hejka, mam slot SD w lapku i w Windows montuje się OK, a pod Linuchem nie widać dev-a. Heeelp.
<lisu> hejka, mam auto i jak nie świeci lampka, to jeszcze jedzie, ale jak zaswieci to tylko kawałek jedzie i gaśnie. Heeelp.
<noneo> hal-device go widzi.
<lisu> lspci podaj
<noneo> http://pastebin.com/0NrNA74P
<lisu> to w lsusb powinno coś być
<lisu> tutaj nic nie widze
<lisu> podrzuć lsusb
<noneo> http://pastebin.com/TqV1GPib
<noneo> To ten ENE
<lisu> czyli coś widzi, a próbuj tak: tail -f /var/log/messages i wtyknij karte sd, zobaczymy co powie
<lisu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10043233&postcount=4
<noneo> http://pastebin.com/LrA50PYz
<lisu> a tutaj chyba gotowiec, szukanie do uruchomienia tego nie boli http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/309
<noneo> lisu: Thx.
<lisu> np
<lisu> może zadziała
<noneo> mam błedy jakiejś niejawnej definicji funkcji. Przypmniec sobie muszę C.
<Mikato> czesc
<Mikato> sluchajcie mam problem z zainstalowaniem na maszynie wirtualnej na virtualboxie systemu CentOS
<Mikato> wszystko poustawialem niby dobrze, ale jak odpalam to mam tylko napis centos 6 tapete i stoi i nic sie nie dzieje, mam laptopa Compaq 8710p i system xp 32bit
<Mikato> jak to cholerstwo odpalic?
<gjm> /join #CentOS
<bastetmilo> :)
<dealer_IE>  /join #CentOS
<dealer_IE> ];>
<Mikato> uhm
<dealer_IE> Mikato: wylacz tapete zobacz na czym wisi
<Mikato> jak ja wylaczyc?
<Mikato> bo chce go zainstalowac a nie odpalic juz zainstalowanego
<dealer_IE> Esc?! O_o
<bastetmilo> panowie
<bastetmilo> to nie jest kanal wsparcia centOS
<gjm> Mikato: Przejdź do TTY
<gjm> Host+F1
<Mikato> nie widze tej opcji
<Mikato> z gornego paska
<gjm> Jakiej opcji?
<Mikato>  Host+F1
<dealer_IE> Mikato: rozumiem ze np *ubuntu* mozesz zainstalowac na vboxie?
<Mikato> tak
<Mikato> wogole to 64bit wersje nei moge zainstalowac no i jak mam ustawione 2 cpu to tez wywala blad
<Mikato> w biosie ustawilem jakas wirtualizacje procesora
<dealer_IE> Mikato: a 32 mozesz?
<gjm> Do jasnej Anielki, musisz to wcisnąć, host to doyślnie Ctrl więc wciskasz Ctrl+F1
<oskar__> Witam. Mam pytanie. Jak dodać w OpenShot napisy na film?
<Mikato> acha...
<gjm> Jak masz system 32bit to nie zainstalujesz 64.
<dealer_IE> Mikato: poza tym pewnie na APIC Ci wisi
<Mikato> no wiem... :0
<Mikato> ok pokazalo sie menu
<dealer_IE> spr parametry bootowania
<Mikato> tak
<dealer_IE> https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/5423
<Mikato> zanaczylem enable IO APIC
<Mikato> wywalilo mi to... this kernel requaired 64bit cpu but only detected i686cpu, please use a lernel appopriate for your cpu
<Mikato> a mam w lapku core2Duo T7500
<Mikato> juz sam nie wiem co jest grane
<Mikato> w ustawieniach goscia mam ustawione Linux 2.6 czyli 32bit wersje
<Mikato> bo xp mam tez 32bit
<gjm> Mujborze.
<gjm> Co za ludzie.
<gjm> Mikato: Musisz pobrać wersję 32bit CentOS'a
<Mikato> lo matko...
<gjm> 12:25 < Mikato> w ustawieniach goscia mam ustawione Linux 2.6 czyli 32bit wersje
<oskar__> Pan Prezydent jest na tym kanale?
<gjm> Co za głupoty.
<Mikato> faktycznie... teraz sie wczytalem... :P
<szkodnik> Mikato, mam dla ciebie rade- czytaj co piszesz, zanim wcisniesz enter :P
<Mikato> a bo mnie to juz denerwuje
<Mikato> ...
<szkodnik> latwo sie deerwujesz
<gjm> A mnie denerwuje to że muszę takie rzeczy tłumaczyć.
<Mikato> dobra dzieki
<Mikato> juz sciagam
<Mikato> wazy mniej niz ta 64bit
<Mikato> bo tylko jakies 700mega
<Mikato> tamta wazyla 1.7GB
<gjm> Musiałeś jakąś inną wersję wybrać.
<gjm> Nie ma takich różnic między 32 a 64.
<Mikato> nie wiem... ta 64bit to ma wszystko...
<Mikato> zobaczymy co bedzie miala ta 32bit
<gjm> Ech, niech Ci będzie.
<Mikato> no wiem o co ci chodzi, o dystrybucje
<Mikato> dodatkowe programy i wogole...
<gjm> No.
<Mikato> a mam takie pytanie o predkosc wifi, mam router w N i mi pokazuje 144 Mb/s i jak kopiuje to mam maksymalny transfer po wifi z jednego lapka do drugiego 1MB/s
<Mikato> czy to znaczy ze 1MB/s przy 144 Mb/s to juz max?
<Mikato> kopiowanie z jednego lapka poprzez router na drugiego lapka...
<gjm> 1. Zakłócenia 2. Wydajność dysku 3. Ustawienia sieci 4. Inne
<Mikato> to ta predkosc 144 Mb/s to ile to bedzie w MB/s? bo ja juz zglupialem...
<Dreadlish> 144/8
<Mikato> bo mam tez taka predkosc jak cos kopiuje z lapka do telefonu max 1MB/s
<Dreadlish> 72/4
<Dreadlish> 36/2
<Dreadlish> 18MB/s
<Dreadlish> zależy czym kopiujesz
<Mikato> tak tez myslalem... to dlaczego mam 18 razy mniejsza predkosc?
<Dreadlish> bo nfs ma gównianne transfery
<Dreadlish> samba jeszcze ujdzie
<Mikato> z katalogu do katalogu w sieci lokalnej udostepnionej
<Mikato> po sambie
<jacekowski> 18MB/s - narzut protokolow i takie tam
<jacekowski> i jeszcze trzeba podzielic przez 2
<jacekowski> bo wifi jest half duplex
<Mikato> to nawet 9 razy mniejsza predkosc...
<Mikato> czasami mam 2MB/s ale to czasami...
<jacekowski> to jest dobra predkosc jak na wifi
<Mikato> a zastanawia mnie jak to jest jak masz predkosc internetu np. 20 Mb/s albo 40 Mb/s to czy router wtedy da rade cala te predkosc po wifi do lapka dostarczyc?
<jacekowski> nie da
<Mikato> no wlasnie...
<Mikato> to lipa
<Mikato> panie :)
<Dreadlish> mi po nce potrafi 10MB/s cisnąć
<jacekowski> w dobrych warunkacj
<Mikato> cholera to jak to jest?
<jacekowski> jak oba urzadzenia sa N
<jacekowski> i nie ma b/g urzadzen w sieci
<Mikato> no mam telefon w N lapka w N i router w N a mam max 2MB/s
<Mikato> acha...
<Mikato> to musze zobaczyc ustawienia routera
<jacekowski> jak nie wszystko jest N
<jacekowski> to sie wlacza CTS protection
<jacekowski> a do tego zaklocenia i inne rzeczy na kanale spowalniaja
<Dreadlish> kacer jest n, obdarty jest n, dell ojca nawet g nie ma, iphone nie wiem co ma
<Dreadlish> a w dalszym ciągu leci 10MB/s
<Mikato> popatrze w ustawieniach routera i po sprawdzam na roznych ustawieniach
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: ale skad dokad?
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: ether -> wifi
<jacekowski> no wlasnie
<jacekowski> to bardzo poprawia predkosc
<Dreadlish> a wam chodzi o wifi -> wifi?
<jacekowski> tak
<Mikato> tak
<Dreadlish> to kurwa było tak od razu xD
<Dreadlish> oj
<Mikato> hehe
<Dreadlish> przeprasam.
<jacekowski> 12:49 < Mikato> a mam takie pytanie o predkosc wifi, mam router w N i mi pokazuje 144 Mb/s i jak kopiuje to mam maksymalny transfer po wifi z jednego lapka do drugiego 1MB/s
<gjm> Dreadlish: Nununu.
<Dreadlish> no tak
<Dreadlish> *po wifi*
<jacekowski> Mikato: najlepszy wynalazek to gigabitowy ethernet
<Dreadlish> gbit etheeeer
<Dreadlish> i wreszcie cała skrętka wykorzystana
<jacekowski> Mikato: a jak juz nie mozesz, to homeplug
<Mikato> no touter mi pozwala maxymalnie na predkosc 300 Mb/s
<jacekowski> to jest 300Mbit PHY
<Mikato> o ile dobrze pamietam
<jacekowski> ale teraz, 300Mbit to jest mimo
<jacekowski> laptop i inne pewnie mimo nie umieja
<Mikato> ale teraz mam ustawione w zgodnosci g,b,n
<jacekowski> wiec juz masz 1/3 tego tak od razu
<Mikato> uhm
<jacekowski> do tego ze slesz wifi wifi to masz polowe
<jacekowski> wiec masz 50Mbit
<jacekowski> teraz, narzut samego protokolu wifi i opoznienia i CA
<Mikato> szyfrowanie tez pewnie ma wplyw na spowolnienie
<jacekowski> wiec masz 30-40Mbit
<Mikato> lojej, dobrze ze nie zero :P
<jacekowski> a ze pewnie sygnal nie jest idealny to i nawet mniej
<jacekowski> homeplug maja 500Mbit
<Mikato> siedze od routera 3metry, router za zaslonka
<jacekowski> Mikato: za blisko
<Mikato> za blisko?
<jacekowski> tak
<Mikato> nie wiedzialem ze 3 metry to za blisko
<Mikato> :)
<jacekowski> a jednak
<Mikato> na routerze mam teraz tak... 802.11n (zgodny 802.11b/g) no te 144Mb/s
<Mikato> dajace oszalamiajace prawie 2MB/s
<jacekowski> normalne
<czeczen> mam problem z wifi w hp630 na xubuntu
<Mikato> co tam sie d zieje?
<czeczen> łączy z siecią ale internet strasznie "muli" przy tym jak jest podłączony to na innym lapku sieć wywala
<czeczen> sterowników dodatkowych do wifi nie widzi mi żadnych
<Mikato> to nie wiem... u mnie na macbooku smiga jak ta lala
<Mikato> nawet na maszynie virtualnej
<czeczen> nie wiesz skad jakies inne sterowniki sciagnac?
<Mikato> jak system widzi wifi to po co sciagac inne?
<czeczen> bo na tych internet "zwalnia"
<Mikato> podaj max predkosc i twoje oryginalne lacze
<Dreadlish> w ogóle jaką masz kartę sieciową...
<czeczen> atheros jakiś
<Dreadlish> to problemu szukaj przy routerze.
<czeczen> max prędkości na tym to parę kilo, łącze 10mb
<Mikato> to faktycznie cos jest nie tak
<Dreadlish> bo ath5k/ath9k dobrze działa.
<czeczen> spróbuję update routera zrobić
<czeczen> router asmax
<Mikato> cholera sciagnolem i mam to samo podczas proby instalacji ... this kernel requaired 64bit cpu but only detected i686cpu, please use a lernel appopriate for your cpu
<gjm> Wrzuć to w google i szukaj.
<Mikato> chyba tak zrobie...
<bastetmilo> jak sie ustawia połaczenie pppoe na Ubuntu? Wiecie zeby podlaczy dialogowy modem bezposrednio do kompa z Ubuntu
<jacekowski> pppd
<jacekowski> i pppoe
<jacekowski> ale network manager to chyba umie
<bastetmilo> jak?
<bastetmilo> juz sobie poradzilam
<biju> witam podczas aktualizacji wywaliło mi taki komunikat http://pastebin.com/f6TK6CQu
<szymon_g> witam
<CookieM> co cię tu przywiodło wędrowcze?
<szymon_g> niemoznosc zainstalowania sterow do tunera tv
<szymon_g> kuzwa, i dziwic sie czemu na desktopie linucha nie ma :/
<TheNumb> szymon_g: a są dostępne te sterowniki?
<szymon_g> stery sa- ale tylko do 12.04, i to jeszcze do chyba tylko starszych wersji jadra (3.2.0-26)
<CookieM> zawsze sprawdzaj czy dany sprzęt współpracuje z linuchem
<szymon_g> no, niby wspolpracuje. tak przynajmniej rozne blogi twierdzily
<TheNumb> szymon_g: jak masz źródła to możesz spróbować skompilować.
<szymon_g> zreszta- kuzwa, w 2001 roku kupowalem modem sprawdzajac przedtem czy dziala pod linuchem. niby wsparcie sprzetu sie polepszylo :|
<CookieM> na opakowaniu albo w danych technicznych na stronie producenta
<szymon_g> no, sek w tym ze zrodel brak. tylko binarne .ko
<szymon_g> CookieM, no, jasne. wzmianke o dzialaniu pod linuchem widzialem moze na opakowaniu kilku czesci tylko
<TheNumb> dupny producent co daje tylko moduł
<TheNumb> ;o
<TheNumb> I to ciekawe na jaką architekturę.
<Optymista> Siema, jakim poleceniem można rozpakować archiwum .rar? Tradycyjną metodą ... najprostszą metodą, czyli ppm-> rozpakuj niestety nic zrobić nie mogę w przypadku pewnego pliku.
<Ashiren> rar e
<Ashiren> unrar e
<Stirlitz> Optymista, doinstaluj rar i unrar wtedy pójdzie z prawokliku nawet.
<TheNumb> Ja bym proponował zainstalować p7zip-full
<TheNumb> Czy jak się wabiła ta paczka w ubuntu...
<Optymista> dzięki bardzo, terminal załatwił sprawę
<biju> witam podczas aktualizacji wywaliło mi taki komunikat http://pastebin.com/f6TK6CQu
<TheNumb> biju: fajnie, wrzuć /etc/apt/sources.list na paste.ubuntu.com
<biju> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1386169/
<TheNumb> biju: generowałeś czymś listę repozytoriów?
<biju> tzn ? nie rozumiem pytania
<TheNumb> To nie wygląda na listę generowaną przez instalator ubuntu.
<TheNumb> Coś w niej mieszałeś.
<TheNumb> Nie dziw się, że może nie działać.
<biju> Zgadza się dodawałem wpisy
<_mati75_> dziwne
<_mati75_> u mnie działa
<TheNumb> Z jakiegoś powodu apt szuka ubuntu-backports w złym miejscu
<TheNumb> Tfu, precise-backports
<biju> Jakieś sugestie ?
<Stirlitz> biju, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<qermit> nie bij
<iabulko> siema
<iabulko> jest tu jakiś spec od basha?
<ftpd> Zadaj po prostu pytanie.
<iabulko> piszę skrypt w którym będzie można do pliku dodać jakiś tekst w wybranej linii, której numer zawarty będzie w zmiennej
<iabulko> sed -i "1s/^/$2/" $1
<iabulko> muszę to 1s zamienić na nazwę zmiennej
<iabulko> jednak się to nie chce skompilować
<BlessJah> że nie chce się skompilować to się nie dziwię
<BlessJah> "${nazwa}s/^/${2}/"
<iabulko> dzięki przeogromne :)
<BlessJah> żaden problem
<Stirlitz> o to ja też zapytam, jest jakiś lepszy sposób komentowania bloków w bashu od ":<<''"?
<BlessJah> nie wiem
<BlessJah> jak już blok, to ogranicam go ramką z #
<Stirlitz> la ja nie lubie vima, wiem dziwny jestem ;)
<Stirlitz> zostało mi z czasów dosa ;)
<iabulko> jest jakaś komenda na sprawdzenie ilości słów w zmiennej?
<mirkslof> Wrzucilem na usb ubuntu 12.10 przez dd, bootuje, wybieram opcje instalacji i od 10 minut czekam w konsoli ze znakiem zachety. Spotkaliscie sie z tym?
<BlessJah> nano > vim > emacs
<BlessJah> iabulko: wc
<iabulko> a to nie działa tylko do plików?
<Stirlitz> mirkslof, na 4tej konsoli masz logi
<mirkslof> tty nie działają. Init nie wstał najwyraźniej
<mirkslof> Już drugi raz bootuje. Za pierwszym odlaczym pendrive i po 20 minutach wywaliło jakis blad wiec powtarzam operacje bez wyciagania go
<Stirlitz> cos mi sie kojarzy że dd to nie był do końca dobry pomysł do zrobienia obrazu
<mirkslof> grub odpalił
<mirkslof> 'le prawdą jest że 2 partycje mi na tym pendrivie powstały
<mirkslof> Zobaczę co z tego będzie
<Stirlitz> weź serwerową wersję, tam jest normalny instalator
<mirkslof> A jakiś inny sposób na szybko żeby wrzucić to na usb z arch linuxa? ( usb-disk-creator odpada )
<Stirlitz> mirkslof, debootstrap
<mirkslof> sprawdzam
<mirkslof> środowisko minimalne(debootstrap): "Nie można znaleźć grupy o ID 19" ?
<mirkslof> btw bardzo się debootstrap podoba
<mirkslof> nie wiem dlaczego bash na starcie odwoluje sie do grupy 19...
<Stirlitz> mirkslof, pewnie user z którego odpalasz basha był w takiej grupie
<Stirlitz> chown powinien załatwić sprawę
<Dreadlish> ja bym sprawdził co jest w /etc/groups
<Dreadlish> i co bash rusza przy odpalaniu się
#ubuntu-pl 2013-11-18
<mrlukasz> helo
<mrlukasz> co powiecie na temat linux mint
<bjfs> fajny
<mrlukasz> ale lepszy od ubuntu czy gorszy
<mati75> chujowy
<mrlukasz> no ale jakies argumenty
<mati75> jako developer tego systemu mówię, że chujowy
<bjfs> tyle, że to jest dla użytkowników, a nie developerów ;S
<mati75> ale ktoś go musi wam stworzyć
<mrlukasz> ale mi sie wydaje ze jest szybszy od ubuntu
<bjfs> nie jesteś jeden (: :) (:
<dweller> mrlukasz: to nie te czasy już że różnice w wydajności były wyraźne
<bjfs> Mint jest na #1 wedle distrowatch, na pewno ma lepszy zarząd od Canonical (mniej pieniędzy, ale wspierają niezależne projekty, a nie forsują swój)
<mati75> ubuntu i wszystko na nim bazujące jest zmulone
<mrlukasz> no to masz mint debian
<mrlukasz> :P
<mati75> to już lepiej sobie w kolano strzelić
<mrlukasz> mati75:  ciekawe jakiego ty systemu uzywasz
<mati75> debiana
<mrlukasz> na jakim środowisku graficznym
<mati75> bez środowiska
<bjfs> mrlukasz: fajnie się sugerować rozczarowanym developerem, co? :P
<dweller> to można bez środowiska????/??/ :o
<mati75> można używać menadżera okien :P
<mrlukasz> bjfs: nie sugeruje sie nim
<bjfs> :D
<mrlukasz> tylko interesuje mnie opinia
<mati75> ale i tak w końcu do mnie traficie
<mrlukasz> tak napewno :P
<mati75> zapraszam http://linuxmint.pl
<dweller> mrlukasz: to właśnie wina środowisk graficznych że wszystko wydaje się przymulone
<mrlukasz> no unity takie jest w ubuntu
<dweller> bo ubuntu jest jak windows ;x
<mrlukasz> Cinnamon juz jest duzo lepsze
<dweller> nie wiem
<dweller> ja mam swojego xmonada
<mati75> cinnamon ma dużo błędów jak unity
<mrlukasz> a windows ma jeszcze wiecej
<mrlukasz> :D
<mati75> SOA#1
<mrlukasz> narazie uzywam minta i jest spoko
<mati75> którego?
<mrlukasz> 15
<shpaq> mój syn też minta ma
<mati75> support do stycznia
<bjfs> dweller: xmonad <3
<mati75> i spróbuj bez żadnych problemów do 16 zaktualizować
<_R_> ja mam ubuntu minimal + openbox, unity nie mogłem strawić...
<mrlukasz> :)
 * shpaq leniwe i ma gentoo
<mati75> ubuntu z openbox ;/
<bjfs> xmonad do eksperymentów, xfce do pracy
<dweller> xmonad do wszystkiego
<shpaq> okrojone i oskryptowane xfce jest baaaaaaaaaaardzo wygodne
<dweller> chociaż xmonad mógłby lepiej ewmh wspierać
<dweller> http://i.imgur.com/oV3rH0V.png
<bastetmilo> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/11/canonical-dev-dont-use-linux-mint-online-banking-unsecure
<dweller> przyganiał kocioł garnkowi
<mati75> wróć
<mati75> on po prostu pierdoli dla samego pierdolenia, mint bazujący na ubuntu korzysta z pakietu firefox z repozytorium ubuntu, więc w tym momencie to on sobie strzela w stopę i skarży się na własny błąd
<bastetmilo> mati75: możesz nie przeklinać?
<mati75> bastetmilo: oczywiście
<shpaq> tylko po co? [;
<dweller> bo się internet zamknie w sobie
<mati75> dostanę +q od nadętego i zakochanego w sobie opa
<dweller> którego? :>
<bjfs> ChanServ
<mati75> dweller: ;]
<Tyczek> Stirlitz: Dziadek kiedy będziesz na jabberze dostępny? :P
#ubuntu-pl 2013-11-19
<dooku> pięknie... nie ma to jak spieprzyć maila na zakończenie dnia...
<drathir> dooku: ja ostatnio coraz bardziej git-a lubie...
<dooku> git-a?
<dooku> znajdzie się ktoś odważny kto pracuję na microsoft visual studio pod linuxem?;>
<dooku> @netsjanek co Cię tak wywala?
<drathir> nom git-a ostatnio co sie da ubezpieczam git-em, bo z duza iloscia zmian pomyslow i zmiany rzeczy nad ktorymi sie bawi to sie potrafi przydawac...
<drathir> dooku: generacja.p
<drathir> l
<dooku> aha:)
<dooku> nie no aż takie zabezpieczanie mi nie potrzebne bo pracuję tylko na jednej maszynie którą mam ciągle przy sobie
<dooku> no i ewentualnie zdalnie bo średnio mi się uśmiecha instalacja microsoft visuala w duecie w windowsem na swojej maszynie bo taki kaprys ma prowadzący...
<drathir> btw dlaczego gale MTV zawsze sa swietne w dodatku na zywo, a wszystko co w polsce robia to tragicznie wychodzi...
<dooku> zacznijmy od pytania jakich mamy celebrytów i publikę.
<dooku> my mamy Pikeja, Jolę Rutowicz czy Agenta Tomka a większość którzy to śledzą to fani pudelka i ofiary reformy edukacji zwanej gimnazjum.
<dooku> a coś znowu MTV popełniło?
<drathir> dooku: w sumie ja tez bardziej dla siebie robie, ale lepiej jak pomysly zostaja, a w gicie nic nie zginie...
<drathir> dooku: w polsce wszystko co robia to takie byle co i niby na zywo a jakby z tasmy puszczane...
<drathir> dooku: a i w ogole win w dzisiejszych czasach uzywac to tragedia moim zdaniem...
<dooku> wpisuję w google 'jak zaaktualizować...' a w podpowiedziach 'jak zaakceptować samego siebie' o.O
<dooku> niby tragedii nie ma. Ale uruchomienie M$ Visual 2012 zajmuje 3 min, potem jak gdzieś wciśnie się CTRL+C to spokojnie można iść zrobić kawę taki freez.
<drathir> w sumie nic nie popelnilo wysoka klasa, a wlasnie sobie ogladam... Pomijajac Miley, bo to co z soba robi to az smutne jest...
<drathir> dooku: /me jest w sumie za szybkim upadkiem ms...
<dooku> a taka fajna dziewczyna była tych kilka lat temu
 * dooku ubolewa.
<drathir> jak dla mnie winzgroza jest wszystkim co najgorsze systemem robiacym z ludzi szara bez-mozga mase...
<dooku> tylko widzisz... zamiast na studiach uciekać od tego typu zabawek jak winda to jestem zmuszony pie... się w visualu...
<dooku> a przyznam, że od "śmierci" starego gnome w ubuntu latam po tych dystrybucjach i nie mogę nigdzie zagrzać miejsca ;/
<drathir> dooku: wiesz zalezy od charakteru osoby, rownie dobrze moze to byc tylko image specjalnie pod publike, bo niby jest o niej glosno, a w tej branzy cos w stylu niewazne co byleby mowili, ale pytanie czy warto takim kosztem robiac wszystko to co widac...  A czy to wszystko specjalnie pod publike to nikt nigdy sie nie dowie...
<drathir> a najlepsze jest to, ze za granica te wszystkie gale nie sa takie sztywne, niby maja jakis tam plan, ale z tym co sie wydarzy juz nie raz sie okazalo, ze jest roznie i wszystko mozliwe...
<drathir> dooku: no bo wiekszosc osob zapewno dalej nie wie ze cos takiego jak linux istnieje, albo uwaza za wynalazek szatana...
<dooku> z producentami sprzętu na czele z tego co widzę...
<dooku> ja telewizję przestałem oglądać już dawno. Mam za słabe nerwy.
<drathir> btw jeszcze Miley to tutaj pomijajac jej ze tak powiem mocno plazowy ubior to nie bylo tak zle/tragicznie jedynie jointa odpalila na scenie... Ale biorac pod uwage, ze to chyba w amsterdamie to na mocy traci odrobine...
<drathir> dooku: ja od 11.04 czyli smierci starego gnome przesiadke na archa+xfce4 zrobilem...
<drathir> dooku: yt z malo znanymi wykonawcami jak dla mnie rzadzi...
<dooku> Na archa mi jeszcze brak odwagi, szczególnie że i tak w pełni sieć, touchpad, fingerprint i milion innych rzeczy nie działa na moim dellu na start :)
<dooku> A Miley ostatnimi czasy strasznie chciała się odciąć od wizerunku Hanny Montany dlatego takie cyrki robi.
<dooku> Arch chyba mniej wspierany od ubu jest. Dlatego wątpię do dziś dnia ;/
<drathir> dooku: na archu przewaznie wszystko z miejsca dziala, a jak jakis egzotyczny sprzet to w wiekszosci przypadkow aur z jedna komenda...
<dooku> hmm, mamy 2,45. zajęcia na 7.30...
<drathir> dooku: tak sie odciela ze producent oficjalnie sie podobno odcial od promowania jej osoba/wizerunkiem...
<dooku> niee. dziś już archa nie biorę na warsztat.
<dooku> minta pomęczę. I tak mi niewiele na nim do szczęścia brakuje :)
<dooku> Gdzieś jakiś czas temu siostra podesłała jak Miley usprawiedliwia wybryki związkiem z jakimś kolesiem.
<drathir> dooku: mniej wspierany? Osobiscie watpie manuale lepszych od wiki archa nie ma i to niezaleznie od systemu to pierwsze miejsce gdzie szukac rozwiazan... W dodatku community i forum tez maja jak ubu dobrze rozwiniete...
<drathir> nie no nie dzis, ale do testow polecam, bo wiele sie mozna nauczyc pracujac z systemem...
<drathir> dooku: ok to kolorowych zycze, swoja droga juz dawno by sie przydalo baterie naladowac...
<dooku> hmm. I tak lol mi tutaj nie startuje a spać na godzinę się nie opłaca, szczególnie że pierwsze 3h to wykłady z grafiki i systemów M$ więc mam kiedy spać :)
<drathir> dooku: zapewne na gali teens choice o ile dobrze pamietam...
<dooku> Baterie można ładować małą czarną i suplementami. Kolorowych. Ja jeszcze powalczę lekko z leauge of legends
<dooku> może, nie orientuję się.
<drathir> lol?
<dooku> yep
<drathir> ta odpoczynek na zajeciach sie przydaje...
<dooku> jeszcze z klasą z technikum spotykało się na ircu postawionym na starym ibm w moim domu, a na studiach swojej grupy szukam w lolu
<drathir> ciekawy skrot, a duzo instalka wazy?
<dooku> około 14gb o.O
<dooku> coś jak DOTA jeśli się orientujesz.
<drathir> dooku: u mnie to w quakea na najszybszym kompie gdzie modem byl sie stawialo i sie gralo za oknem worda...
<dooku> my w tech mieliśmy enemy territory w nagrodę jak skrypty w bashu się popisało.
<dooku> nawet najgorsze głąby które pooblewały egzamin zawodowy skrypt w bashu do dziś dnia zrobią :)
<drathir> w warcrafta lubilem swojego czasu sobie pograc, ale tego wowa czy jak mu tam znowu nie lubie... L2 rzadzi...
<dooku> L2... To były czasy
<dooku> ale teraz schrzanione jest kompletnie
<drathir> dooku: to fajnie ze cos sie uczyliscie u mnie zawsze to wygladalo, ze zrobilo sie w 5min co zadane i dziewczynom sie pomagalo i potem gra... Wiec nauki 0 :/
<dooku> za to teraz na studiach nas cofają więc wychodzimy po równo...
<drathir> dooku: teraz l2 troche zepsuli ale grac sie jeszcze da i co najwazniejsze f2p...
<dooku> ale P2W
<dooku> nie ma już starego pilnowania RB
<dooku> tylko wchodzisz, 4 standardowe instancje na exp i tyle
<drathir> ale powoli chca wracac do czasow sprzed god-a takie mam wrazenie i zobaczyli ze polaczenie klas w taki sposob zle jest...
<dooku> niby je teraz rozdzielili ale dalej są prawie takie same. Pamiętasz l2extreme za czasów ct2 albo kamael?
<drathir> a z rb to sama przyjemnosc tym bardziej jak czekasz pare h i przed samym koncem dc hrhr jak z odpowiednia osoba ma sie pt to nie problem poczekaja ile sie da, jak z obcymi no coz nastepnego campic..
<drathir> extreme kojarze, dex i co najwazniejsze tns ...
<drathir> byl jeszcze rpg-club ruski ale tam to rozne dziwne rzeczy z klientem sie dzialy...
<drathir> ale l2j rzadzi zawsze mozna na starszej kronice posiedziec...
<dooku> to fakt
<dooku> tylko ja już chyba za stary jestem na to;p nie ma aż tyle czasu
<drathir> wydaje mi sie, ze powoli probuja, zeby nie bylo ze sie pomylili z decyzja...
<drathir> dooku: no wlasnie dlatego serwery klimatyczne sa swietne, tylko tu jeden problem z utrzymywaniem serwera niestety...
<dooku> ten netsjanek ma jakiś skrypt na ponawianie połączenia czy jak... ciągle do wywala i zaraz wraca.
<dooku> zw reboot
<drathir> moim zdaniem to wina neta, ale pewnosci nie mam...
<dooku> jestem
<drathir> moim zdaniem to wina neta, ale pewnosci nie mam...
<drathir> ok
<dooku> lol mnie pokonał...
<dooku> a co najlepsze już miałem działającego ale po reinstalacji OS już działać nie chce;/
<dooku> podrzucisz jakieś dobre środowisko do C++ bo nie mam zamiaru się pieprzyć w tym Visualu ;/
<drathir> dooku: co do programowania jedynie podziwiam programistow ze maja do tego glowe i checi...
<dooku> heh
<dooku> a zajmujesz się czymś związanym z inf?
<drathir> dooku: a pod winzgroza czy wine?
<dooku> wolę czysto linux :D
<drathir> jak wine to moze jakies tipsy na winehd db?
<drathir> o a dziala natywnie?
<dooku> właśnie nie wiem. najgorsze że ten pajac wymaga od nas niemalże idalnie visuala więc to największy problem
<drathir> dooku: bardziej jako pasjonata i od strony serwerkow i sieci...
<dooku> to mnie do serwerków i sieci ciągnie tylko że najpierw trzeba jakoś przetrwać niektóre przedmioty na studiach :)
<dooku> o proszę już jest mint z kernelem 3.11
<drathir> Linux archus 3.11.6-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Oc
<drathir> t 18 23:22:36 CEST 2013 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dooku> tak wiem :)
<dooku> nie musisz się chwalić. Tylko, że mam jeden aczkolwiek ogromny problem z każdą niepochodną od ubuntu dystrybucją. Broadcom 43142...
<dooku> ta karta sieciowa upierdla mi życie przy każdym OS... W ubu poprawili że przynajmniej jest ethernet odrazu zainstalowany.
<drathir> chwilka, sprawdze...
<dooku> na ubu 12.04 nawet eth nie było ;/ tak samo jak na win7... dopiero 13.04 dało możność doinstalowania sterów
<drathir> az 6 sztuk
<drathir> aur/broadcom-wl-no-dkms 6.30.223.30-1 (0) Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver BC M43142. 
<drathir> m.in.
<drathir> czyli tu zapewne tylko z aur-a jedna komenda...
<dooku> kusisz :P
<drathir> dooku: ja dziekuje za aur z powodu dvb-t...
<drathir> zamiast szukac i bawic sie pod ubu to jedna komenda restart i tyle...
<dooku> hmm, dobrze widzę że środowisko graficzne trzeba samemu podgonić?
<drathir> tak co kto chce do wyboru- nic na sile...
<dooku> a Ty jakie polecasz? bo ja śmigałem na starym gnome, teraz mate mi podeszło ale jestem otwarty :D
<drathir> osobiscie czasem tylko konsoli uzywam , wiec startxfce4 spod konsoli jak potrzeba i mam x-y...
<dooku> co do konsoli to ja zawsze doinstalowuje sobie guake :)
<drathir> mate tez nie problem z tego co slyszalem... Ja lubie w miare lekkie rozwiazania i jak dla mnie xfce4 dalo rade zastapic stare dobre g2...
<drathir> widze, ze guake w oficjalnym repo community nawet jest...
<dooku> f12 i mam wysunięty terminal jak w quake albo innej starej gierce :) śmiertelnie wygodne
<drathir> a to dosc ciekawy pomysl...
<dooku> matko czy ja mam tyle samozaparcia i siły żeby to konfigurować od podstaw :D
<dooku> toż tutaj wszystko od 0 się robi... a ja myślałem że slackware daje w kość
<drathir> tak jak pisalem arch potrafi wiele nauczyc podczas korzystania...
<drathir> i co wazne troche od srodka idzie system poznac... Komendy, instalacja...
<drathir> arch wychodzi z zalozenia ze to co osoba chce moze, ale nie musi instalujesz to co Ci potrzebne, a nie to co ktos wybral...
<drathir> wieksza kontrola nad systemem i tym co w nim jest...
<dooku> o której będziesz na ircu bo coś czuję się będę Cię szukał ;>
<drathir> dooku: nie ma problemu ja tutaj 24/7 nick zarejestrowany...
<dooku> ha ja nawet nie zarejestrowałem się jeszcze :)
<dooku> ale coś mam czuja, że ten arch zagości u mnie podobnie jak starusieńkie ubu głównie z tekstowym + x-y do gier :)
<drathir> a to warto przynajmniej wiadomo z kim sie pisze, a nie ktos sobie zarty robi...
<drathir> ja do ubu zawsze bede mial sentyment... I do 11.04 z czystym sumieniem zawsze bede polecal...
<dooku> no jak ja do starego auroxa [R.I.P] albo mandrivy :)
<dooku> hmm wyświetliło się co naskrobałem przy rejestracji?
<drathir> z mandrake 10 czy mandriva teraz sie chyba nazywa tez mialem swojego czasu spotkanie...
<drathir> nie, czysto...
<dooku> cholerka niby mój nick jest już zarejestrowany o.O
<drathir> jeszcze musisz sie zidentyfikowac z nickserv-em
<drathir> o.O ktos ubiegl?
<dooku> na to wychodzi
<ortsov> jak nie dooku to ortsov... grunt że moje :D
<drathir> dokladnie...
<ortsov> trzeba robić ramdysk?
<ortsov> i wgl co to jest :D
<drathir> a to ciekawe Information on dooku (account fakeroot): 
<ortsov> hmm?
<drathir> hmm... swap-a masz na mysli?
<drathir> ortsov: a sprawdzalem na kogo zarejestrowane konto...
<ortsov> aaa swap :P
<ortsov> hm, chwilka... zrobiłem instalację bazową, nawet pokonfigurowałem sobie system podstawowo
<ortsov> i teraz mam problem gdyż iż nie ma polecenia pacstrap...
<ortsov> i nie mogę zainstalować gruba
<drathir> robisz wedlug wiki?
<ortsov> nom
<drathir> gruba juz spod chroota mozna spod pacmana zainstalowac...
<ortsov> pacman i co dalej?
<ortsov> -s mam już
<drathir> pacman -S instalacja; pacman -Ss szukanie pakietow
<drathir> btw niezly net...
<ortsov> tzn?
<ortsov> 60mb/s
<ortsov> po wifi tak 30/40 daje
<ortsov> wiedziałem że coś schrzanię o.O
<drathir> i co do zapamietania pacman -Syu
<drathir> hrhr no to ladnie...
<ortsov> Sys?
<ortsov> Ss to szukanie
<ortsov> a y to update?
<ortsov> nie mam gruba o.O
<drathir> tak -Ss szukanie
<ortsov> cholerka nie zainstalowało mi grub
<drathir> tak -Syu to pelna aktualizacja systemu , a -Sy to aktualizacja repozytoriow...
<drathir> mozesz tez dac pacman -Sy grub zawsze...
<ortsov> wiem co schrzaniłem...
<ortsov> fstab się nie zrobi sam o.O
<ortsov> muszę wygrzebać stary dysk bo na tym zaraz schrzanię coś zapewne ;>
<ortsov> ha postawione :D
<ortsov> znaczy już mam gruba i tam widzę OS :P
<ortsov> tylko coś nie wstaje ;/
<drathir> no samo nie ale komenda wystarczy...
<ortsov> słucham :D
<ortsov> znaczy w grubie był ARCH, odpaliłem i mam czarny ekran bez niczego ;/
<drathir> a robiles mkinitcpio ?
<ortsov> znowu coś przeoczyłem?
<drathir> jaka grafika?
<ortsov> na virtualu stawiałem
<ortsov> wywala mi że nie mam załadowanego kernela
<drathir> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Installation_Guide
<ortsov> przeoczyłem jedną linijkę... już mam ;p
<drathir> hrhr ja juz sie dawno przekonalem, ze jak w archu jak cos nie dziala to na 90% literowka albo jakas pomylka usera...
<ortsov> yep :D
<ortsov> dlatego muszę znaleść osobny dysk na to :P
<drathir> dysk, karta pamieci w sumie co pod reka...
<ortsov> kartę mam tylko 1gb
<ortsov> a dysk jakaś 200 leży
<drathir> nom na 1gb troche ciezko by bylo...
<ortsov> cholera jak narazie postanowiłem zawalczyć z polskimi znakami...
<drathir> na 4gb z gui mam awaryjnego...
<ortsov> loadkeys pl jest, w /etc/locale.gen mam pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8
<drathir> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Locale#Setting_system-wide_locale
<ortsov> odpaliłem locale-gen i wyexportowałem do LANG
<ortsov> dzięki :)
<drathir> np
<drathir> wiki archa zawsze dodatkowo podpowie...
<ortsov> trzeba zaraz iść poszukać liquidu do efajka bo się kończy przez tego archa
<ortsov> hmm, na necie piszą że arch jest dla średnio zaawansowanych. To jaki linux jest dla pro? gołe jądro? o.O
<drathir> hrhr
<drathir> bsd ?
<drathir> ale to juz srednio linux...
<ortsov> dobra. na mnie już czas. za 30min mam tramwaj na uczelnie ;/ dzięki za pomoc. oby do usłyszenia wieczorem.
<drathir> arch przewaznie odstrasza, a zwlaszcza instalacja, a to nawet 8letnie dziecko z pomoca zainstaluje...
<gjm> mati75: Wszystkiego najlepszego!
<mati75> gjm: dzięki
<Ortsov> hi all
<Ortsov> no to kolejna nocka z archem :)
<drathir> Ortsov: hrhr
<drathir> witam...
<Ortsov> Witam:) na wykładach odespałem zeby na spokojnie zarwać kolejną nockę.
<Ortsov> ha wstał :)
<drathir> elegancko... Widac, ze wyklady na cos sie przydaja...
<Ortsov> 1,5h słuchać jak się stawia kreski w photoshopie, kolejne 1,5 o drzewie katalogów w linuxie i osstatnie 1,5 o debugerze w visual studio...
<Ortsov> hm, w instajacji miałem elegancko sieć, po zainstalowaniu już nie ;/
<drathir> Ortsov: ps-a akurat lubie...
<drathir> ale uczyc sie o nim to studiow zabraknie...
<drathir> Ortsov: spokojnie bo przy instalacji jest pare rzeczy na live...
<drathir> po instalacji daj komende dhcpcd
<drathir> powinien dostep do sieci wrocic...
<Ortsov> zainstalowałem networkmanagera jak polecali i dhcpcd not work :D
<Ortsov> i like it
<Ortsov> jak coś nie działa, zabić i nowego
<Ortsov> to teraz walka z x-ami
<drathir> osobiscie uzywam konsoli w sumie nawet networkmanagera mi na tyle nie brakowalo, zeby go instalowac, wszystko automatycznie podczas startu systemu systemd i netctl startuje...
<drathir> xfce4 + xfce4-goodies
<drathir> albo inne do wyboru duzo...
<Ortsov> na virtualu gonię xfce na testy
<drathir> ja osobiscie na xfce4 nie narzekam... daje rade..
<Ortsov> postawiony na virtualu pełnoprawny :D
<drathir> teraz yaourta mozesz sobie sprobowac zainstalowac...
<Ortsov> najpierw posprawdzam lokalizację i zainstalowane języki bo coś słabo po polsku to jest :)
<Ortsov> 2 dni się męczyłem ze scroolem  na gładziku a tutaj jest od ręki i działa...
<drathir> :p
<Ortsov> jak by tak wifi z tego lapka działało po jednej komendzie :)
<klocky> arch najlepszy
<klocky> tylko trzeba czytać beginners guide po angielsku
<klocky> wtedy w naszych żyłach zaczyna płynąć hakerska krew ;)
<klocky> wifi działa w instalatorze
<klocky> wifi-menu wlp1s0
<klocky> a po chroocie trzeba pacmanem coś doinstalować żeby po reboocie też śmigało
<Ortsov> wifi broadcom 43142 = jeden układ a na nim wifi+ BT
<Ortsov> nic od startu nie widzi tej karty... najnowszy backtrack ma ją gdzieś, winda nie chce nawet instalować na starcie, a do niedawna ubuntu nawet eth nie miało
<Ortsov> kocham ten laptop;>
<klocky> no to ładnie
<klocky> debiana próbowałeś szarpnąć?
<Ortsov> w nowszych ubu poprawili że system sam potrafi to dociągnąć sobie więc looz
<klocky> Ortsov: http://www.google.pl/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&ved=0CFAQFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Faskubuntu.com%2Fquestions%2F367937%2Fbroadcom-wifi-drivers-conflict&ei=A6GLUvylHarA7Aa2yIGIBQ&usg=AFQjCNHGKefAZjRZ26RicGoEK8vvlYaYJQ
<Ortsov> ciekaw jestem jak arch to dymnie
<klocky> ojps
<klocky> http://goo.gl/0i3jYO
<Ortsov> teraz to już ładnie poskładali więc looz. tylko na starcie muszę mieć skrętką wpięty komp :)
<klocky> to ładnie
<drathir> Ortsov: bedzie...
<drathir> jak jest w aur a cos tam widzialem to nie problem...
<Ortsov> hmm, loadkeys pl = jest, setfont = jest, zaznaczone języki pl w locale.gen =są, przy locale-gen wczytuje pl... to dlaczego nie ma pl znaków o.O
<klocky> setxkbmap pl?
<drathir> Ortsov: xfce4 ma swoj uklad klawiatury...
<klocky> albo ctrl+shift
<drathir> w trawieniach
<Ortsov> setxkbmap pl is winner :)
<klocky> to dodaj to do inita
<klocky> po exec xfce4 albo przed
<klocky> trzeba przetestować
<drathir> komenda wyzej tez powinna zadzialac...
<Ortsov> gdzie to wrzucić?
<klocky> ~/.xinitrc
<klocky> (chyba)
<Ortsov> aha
<Ortsov> yaourt nie zainstalowany... w pakietach błąd podpisu PGP
<klocky> yaourt dla chrome?
<Ortsov> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Yaourt_(Polski)
<klocky> ja wiem co to jest
<klocky> tylko zastanawia mnie co interesuje Cię z AUR
<Ortsov> chodziło mi że w ten sposób instaluję :)
<Ortsov> ogólnie testuję i bawię się a @drathir mówił że się przyda :)
<Ortsov> zresztą na 80% bd potrzebował z AUR sieci wifi ;/
<klocky> dla jednego pakietu to możesz pacmanem zainstalować
<klocky> ściągasz tarballa wypakowujesz i instalujesz pacmanem
<Ortsov> jakiego irca najlepiej zainstalować sobie?
<Ortsov> not bad :)
<Ortsov> możecie podrzucić jeszcze raz do jakiego pliku wrzucić to polecenie żeby od startu lxde był zmieniony układ?
<Ortsov> znalazłem:)
<Ortsov> dobra instaluję mate. jak pójdzie bez bólu to zaraz stawiam na dysku normalnie
<Ortsov> drathir: i jak sprawdzałeś sobie guake?
<dweller> te kłejkowe terminale
<dweller> i pomysleć że kiedyś starczał mi jeden terminal…
<drathir> Ortsov: jeszcze nie teraz opennic server probuje skonfigurowac...
<Ortsov> czyżbyś o wolny internet walczył?;>
<drathir> Ortsov: a jak... Do tego dnscrypt-a moze...
<Ortsov> dobra w sumie lxde nawet przyjemnie działa.
<Ortsov> wczoraj padł lol, dziś padł FB... panowie za tydzień będzie trzeba od nowa internet budować:D
<drathir> Ortsov: its happening - cjdns
<Ortsov> jeszcze kamerkę do skypa dostawić i będzie fajnie
<Ortsov> dobra mam xfce
<Ortsov> po co każą doinstalować na start w xfce4 hal i dbus?
<Dreadlish> kto każe
<Dreadlish> i gdzie niby ;D
<Dreadlish> hal jest obstolete
<bjfs> skazany na hal, HAL-9000
<Ortsov> na archlinux wiki o.O tak właśnie się dziwię lekko
<dweller> impossibru
<dweller> chyba że polskie czytasz
<Ortsov> no właśnie polskie. Chyba czas przestać...
<dweller> polskie wiki
<dweller> :D
<Ortsov> ma ktoś chwilkę, żeby pomóc mi z pkgbuild?
<eloaders> jest kto czy wszyscy śpią?
<Ortsov> ja jestem.
<eloaders> Teraz dopiero czytam, by nie pytać czy ktoś jest
<eloaders> Szukam sposobu na wyciągnięcie informacji o typach i rozmiarach pamięci DIMM nie używając sudo.
<eloaders> Nie dodając siebie do souders i nie używając lshw czy też dmidecode
<eloaders> Czy może się da uniwersalnie to z poziomu C lub załadować moduł do kernela by dumpował to do /proc
<Ortsov> ja wymiękam ;/
<eloaders> Szkoda
<eloaders> Szukam tego od dosyć dawna
<eloaders> A że mi na forach nigdy nikt nie odpisuje, prawdopodobnie dlatego że moja wypowiedź zawsze jest zbyt idiotyczna i żenująca.
<Ortsov> no ja się kilka godzin z wifi męczę i nic...
<eloaders> A co masz za problem? Hasło sąsiada wifi ci potrzeba?
<eloaders> z sieci dobry nie jestem ale może ci pomogę.
<drathir> Ortsov: po co meczyc ?
<drathir> yaourta zainstalowales?
<drathir> eloaders: moze gdzies tutaj cos bedzie  /sys/bus/memory/devices/ ?
<eloaders_> W katalogach tego nie będzie
<eloaders_> Trzeba z poziomu C, Assemblera to załatwić
<Ortsov> broadcom 43142.... ni cholery nie ma
<eloaders_> wifi ci nie działa?
<Ortsov> nie
<eloaders_> z repo broadcom-wl instalowałeś?
<Ortsov> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=167728 to robiem i nic ;/
<eloaders_> A co masz za sys?
<Ortsov> arch linux
<eloaders_> Głupie pytanie wiem, ale ja np na ubuntu nie raz korzystałem z poradników na wiki archa
<eloaders_> Skompilowałeś źródła broadcom-wl source i dałeś modprobe modułu jądra?
<eloaders_> nie wiesz czy nie potrzeba może ci pliki firmware? .fw? w /lib/firmware ?
<Ortsov> ogolnie to w lspci jest widoczna ale w iwconfig juz nie
<eloaders_> no w lspci będzie widoczna zawsze
<eloaders_> nawet jak nie masz sterowników
<eloaders_> lspci bazuje na info z kernela idVendor idDevice
<eloaders_> lepiej zobacz w lsmod czy masz moduł załadowany i czy ci czegoś w dmesg nie wypluwa
<Ortsov> w lsmod brak
<eloaders_> to daj modprobe
<Ortsov> z jakim parametrem?
<eloaders_> modprobe nazwa_modułu
<eloaders_> a dalej nie wiem jakie opcje posiada moduł broadcoma bo nie mam karty wifi broadcoma
<Ortsov> hm, niektorych modolow wywala blad a inne bez odp
<Ortsov> b43 modol to bedzie
<Ortsov> i nie ma odpowiedzi.
<eloaders_> kurcze nie mam pojęcia jak się nazywa moduł kernela dla bcm po kompilacji
<eloaders_> jak dasz modprobe nazwa modułu to zobacz czy potem czegoś dmesg nie wypluło
<Ortsov> Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge
<Ortsov> Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge
<Ortsov> Kernel modules: bcma
<maniu> podaj wynik rfkill list
<Ortsov> nie ma polecenia;/
<Ortsov> z jakiego pakietu to?
<maniu> a to moze arch ma inne polecenia...
<maniu> bierzesz sie za archa a podstaw nie znasz...
<Ortsov> 0: hci0: Bluetooth
<Ortsov> 	Soft blocked: no
<Ortsov> 	Hard blocked: no
<maniu> lipa, probuj dalej ;/
<eloaders_> nie tykam archa
<eloaders_> ani kart bcm
<Ortsov> no ja innej na stanie jak bcm nie mam ;/ i przyznam przykre to z lekka. A archa pogonilem obok zeby porpobowac
<eloaders_> trzeba było Manjaro brać a nie na głęboką wodę
<maniu> wlasnie, a nie gownianego archa instalowac
<Ortsov> ta karta wszędzie leży... na ubu czy mincie można ją podnieść bo wrzucili skrypt.
<Ortsov> a tak to ogólnie nawet win 7 nie ma jej w pakiecie o.O
<maniu> to juz chinskie podrobki maja lepsze wsparcie :P
<eloaders_> A ja znalazłem w końcu to co chciałem
<eloaders_> decode-dimms i wyciąganie info z /sys/bus/i2c/drivers/eeprom/6-0050
<Ortsov> dell sobie wymyślił ze do vostro wsadzi coś takiego a Ty się męcz...
<maniu> dell takie same scierwo jak ta karta
<eloaders_> @maniu co masz za system?
<Ortsov> no nie przesadzał bym...
<maniu> ubuntu :D
<eloaders_> Masz domyślny kernel od cannonical?
<maniu> nie
<eloaders_> A jaki?
<eloaders_> od exta?
<maniu> ta
<eloaders_> aha
<eloaders_> zobaczysz co da ci polecenie modprobe i2c-i801
<maniu> po co mam ladowac ten modol?
<eloaders_> I powiedz potem czy masz katalog /sys/bus/i2c/devices/
<eloaders_> muszę wiedzieć czy działa mi to co chce uzyskać
<maniu> katalog mam
<eloaders_> Piszę coś nie tylko dla mnie i muszę wiedzieć czy kernel w ubu ma domyślnie ten moduł wkompilowany
<eloaders_> super
<eloaders_> Jeśli zainstalujesz i2c-tools to możesz wydać decode-dimms z term i dowiesz się co masz za pamięci ram itd
<eloaders_> timingi np
<eloaders_> Dzięki za pomoc
<eloaders_> Tylko nadal z sudo
<maniu> spox, ide w kime, nera
<eloaders_> Nara
<eloaders_> Albo i nera, jak co kogo boli.
<Ortsov> znowu na mincie :)
<eloaders_> Zna ktoś program I-Nex ?
#ubuntu-pl 2013-11-20
<Ortsov> pomoże ktoś z virtual boxem?
<Ortsov> potrzebuję zmostkować kartę sieciową bezpośrednio do viruala tak żeby kożystać z sterownikow na virtual boxie a nie na hoscie
<gjm> …
<ortsov> w jakim pliku umieścić setxkbmap pl żeby przy starcie odrazu działał?
<TheNumb> ortsov: /dev/null
<TheNumb> ortsov: /etc/rc.local
<ortsov> /dev/null... tam przekierowuję maile
<gjm> <haker>
#ubuntu-pl 2013-11-21
<Lakii> ;]
<Wizard> Ale nudy :>
<gjm> No.
<Wizard> Co tam, gjm?
<Dreadlish> hai
<gjm> Katar.
<Dreadlish> o, Wizard
<Lakii> juz prawie weekend
<Lakii> ;p
<jacekowski> a u mnie jeszcze 10 dni wakacji
<jacekowski> w tajlandii
<jacekowski> a nie jakis marny weekend gdzie za oknem masz zimno
<gjm> oh you
<gjm> taki fajny
<Lakii> wazne ze odpoczac bedzie mozna
<Lakii> po tygoniu pracy
<Lakii> jacekowski: obracaj te "tajki" dalej tylko z hifem nie wracaj
<Lakii> ;)
<Wizard> jacekowski, w oknie jeszcze wywieś transparent, że na wakacjach jesteś.
<Wizard> A nie tak jak wy, w magazynie na mrozie!
<Lakii> takie ma fajne te wakacje ze na necie siedzi
<Wizard> ;D
<jacekowski> wakacje wakscjami, ale uzaleznienie od internetu trzeba zaspokoic
<jacekowski> Lakii: hiv w tajlandii to propaganda, znaczna wiekszosc ludzi z hivem ma powyzej 40
<jacekowski> jesli chodzi o ilosc nowych przypadkow to tajlandia jest na 3 miejscu od konca
<jacekowski> a przetestowany tu
<jacekowski> tutaj jest kazdy, regularnie
<Wizard> A to, że przetestowany jest każdy, regularnie, to propaganda, coby jacekowskich z funtami nie wystraszywać :>
<ftpd> A funtów przecież ma wiele. Wszak jest na WAKACJACH. I to W TAJLANDII.
<ftpd> A nie jak Wy, w warsztacie na mrozie, polaczki cebulaczki.
<gjm> ;_;
<jacekowski> tajlandia jest tansza od wiekszosci europy
<Wizard> No jasne, że jest tańsza.
<buharin> hej
<buharin> ktos sie jakie jest dobre narzedzie do latexa bo mi gummi troche nawala
<dweller> buharin: kile
<dweller> ja używam przynajmniej i się sprawdza
<buharin> dweller, ja teraz mam texstudio
<buharin> zajebiste
#ubuntu-pl 2013-11-22
<Wizard> :S
<TheNumb> wziuuuuu
<Wizard> `seen sysek
<Wizard> Ni ma bota?
<Wizard> ~seen sysek
<Wizard> :S
<TheNumb> ,seen sysek
<Wizard> Dzięki, TheNumb.
<Wizard> Bota nie ma.
<TheNumb> A syska też dawno nie widziałem.
<gjm> irclogs/freenode/#ubuntu-pl/2013-10-23.log:14:04         sysek │ :o
<gjm> I tyle go widzieli.
<Wizard> Miesiąc temu.
<Wizard> On miał wyjeżdżać z kraju, nie wiedziałem, że poza Polską nie ma internetów :(
<Wizard> Chociaż byłem kiedyś poza Polską i był.
<Wizard> Może do jakiegoś Murzynowa wyjechał :/
<gjm> Czarno to widzę.
<gjm> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<Wizard> :>
<Lakii> [;
<Dreadlish> hai ubunty
<Wizard> hai anarchia!
<Lakii> ktos sie rozmarzyl
<jacekowski> na murzynowach masz satelitarny internet
<Wizard> jacekowski: Ty jak czasem coś walniesz, to nie wiadomo - śmiać się, płakać, czy uciekać.
<jacekowski> uciekac, daleko
<Lakii> do tajlandi najlepiej
<Lakii> ;D
<Wizard> Lakii++
<PawelK> Czy Ubuntu jakos pilnuje UID/GID dla uzytkownikow? Bo mam inne UID/GID dla libvitd i kvm na dwoch maszynach
<PawelK> obydwie to VERSION="12.04.3 LTS, Precise Pangolin"
<jacekn> PawelK: chyba nie, co sie pierwsze zaisntaluje dostanie nizsze gid/uid
<PawelK> jacekn: dzieki, bo mnie zaskoczylo to ze UID/GID uslug mam inne na drugim serwerze. No nic, musze pokombinowac i sobie recznie poprzestawiac
<Wizard> PawelK: Jeśli chcesz synchronizować takie rzeczy, to ypbind obadaj.
<PawelK> Wizard: nie wiem czy jest to warte zachodu dla kilku serwerow. Chcialem postawic KVM na kilku maszynach ze wspolnym systemem plikow i mi sie dozjechaly uprawnienia
<Wizard> popraw z palca i zapomnij ;)
<PawelK> po prostu przed instalacja KVM sam pododaje uzytkownikow i grupy z odpowiednium UID/GID ;)
<dweller> PawelK: od tego są acl
<drathir> dweller: a acl musi obslugiwac system plikow, czy tez inaczej to moze dzialac ?
<dweller> nfs4 masz aclki
<dweller> starsze też mogą mieć, ale nie wiem jak to wygląda w linuksach
<drathir> w sumie pod linuxem jeszcze nie mialem przyjemnosci sie bawic acl-kami... Kiedys by sie zdalo i to obadac...
<jacekn> drathir: no bo aclki nie sa wcale przyjemne
<dweller> ano nie są
<dweller> ale działają
<jacekn> no tak ale zwykle niepotrzene sa, jeszcze mi sie nie zdarzylo w pracy potrzebowac
<dweller> ksm taki piekny
<jacekn> ksm?
<dweller> deduplikacja pamięci ram
<dweller> mamy serwerek z 12GB ram, gdzie faktyczna ilość zaalokowanej pamięci przez wirtualki to około 15GB
<jacekn> jest jeszcze balooning
<jacekn> ale to inna zasada
<jacekn> a jak z wydajnoscia?
<dweller> ta
<dweller> wydajnośc nie spada zasadniczo
<dweller> jak masz uruchomionych 20 takich samych kerneli i baz to się redukuje do jednej kopii w pamięci
<jacekn> hmm no pewnie struktury kernela, biblioteki i takie rzeczy
<dweller> ta
<jacekn> no wlasnie
<drathir> jacekn: a nie sa stosowane jako dodatkowa warstwa zabezpieczen?
<drathir> dweller: to cos jak takie hugepages czy jak im tam?
<jacekn> drathir: zabezpiecznie? mowisz o acl?
<drathir> pamietam, ze kvm ma cos takiego, ze potrafi wspoldzielic tak...
<drathir> jacekn: tak acl nie jest stosowane jako dodatkowa warstwa zabezpieczen?
<drathir> tak,*
<jacekn> drathir: ja wiem, raczej jako ochrona przed zla konfiguracja. Normalnych uprawnien nie da sie obejsc przeciez latwo
<jacekn> drathir: jesli chodzi o zabezpieczenia to apparmor jest do tego
<drathir> choc i tak mam wrazenie ze stare qemu-kvm bylo lepsze i mniej obciazalo hosta przy kilku jednoczesnie uruchomionych vm...
<drathir> jacekn: ja na debianie grsec kiedys bede musial sprawdzic,..
<dweller> drathir: może jeszcze kqemu?
<drathir> dweller: virt-manager
<dweller> co?
<dweller> google.it
<dweller> a kvm z virtio praktycznie w ogóle nie obciąża hosta
<dweller> tzn bardzo bały narzut jest
<dweller> mały
<drathir> ok sprawdze, chyba pomylilem z tym graficznym menagerem...
<jacekn> drathir: w wheezy jest apparmor. grsecurity to cos innego jednak
<drathir> dweller: o kurczaki to moze byc ciekawe, bo to wbudowane/polaczone kvm w qemu to jak dla mnie sporo slabsze...
<drathir> bede musial poczytac czy czasem nie ma tez takiej starej wersji dla gosci 64bit... Dziekuje na bank sie przyda...
<dweller> przeciez kqemu jest martwe
<dweller> kvm właśnie zastapił kqemu
<drathir> ale moze bedzie lepiej cos lepiej dzialac, bo az czuc moim zdaniem bylo spadek i to znaczny wydajnosci maszyny o wiele wieksze obciazenie generowaly w zasobach systemowych niz przed zmiana...
<drathir> wczesniej bylo qemu-kvm do wirtualizacji ze wsparciem procka, a teraz niby nie zmieniajac wrzucili to bezposrednio do pliku qemu jako zmienna...
<dweller> mówisz jak wałęsa
<gjm> hrhr
<dweller> mam odpalonych 12 maszyn wirtualnych na serwerze
<dweller> 4 rdzenie
<dweller> 11GB ramu zajęte, load w okolicach 3
<dweller> fakt, nie sa obciążone mocno
<dweller> ale procesora nic nie rusza
<dweller> pomijam fakt że wydajność hosta i wirtualki z vt-x i ept jest praktycznie taka sama, a różnicę mozna uznać za błąd statystyczny
<dweller> zaczynam pisac tak nieskładnie jak Ty :/
#ubuntu-pl 2013-11-23
<drathir> dweller: bardzo mozliwe, ze w mocniejszej konfiguracji sie tego nie odczuwa...
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Wizard> Ashiren: Dzięki, nazwzajem! ^^
 * TheNumb zainstalował opensuse 13.1 i ma charczące audio ;/
<Wizard> I po co ci to było?
<Dreadlish> wywal pulse
<Dreadlish> problem solved ;D
<Wizard> Wtedy w ogóle nie będziesz miał dźwięku.
<Dreadlish> z tego co ja słyszałem to pulse jest frontendem dla alsy
<Dreadlish> i nic więcej
<Dreadlish> więc niby jak ma nie mieć dźwięku? :D
<TheNumb> Nie wiem po co mi było to opensuse ;f
<TheNumb> Co jakiś czas sprawdzam co w trawie piszczy.
<TheNumb> Ostatnio zauważyłem, że oxygen-gtk brzydko wygląda w google chrome ;F
<Wizard> TheNumb: RPMy są dla dziewczyn.
<TheNumb> Wizard: czy ja wiem... ogólnie mało jest paczkowanego oprogramowania w rpm ;/
<Wizard> Bo mało jest dziewczyn, co się linuksami bawią :>
 * TheNumb znowu skacze między dystrybucjami
<Wizard> TheNumb: Haiku se zainstaluje.
<Wizard> Zainstaluj
<TheNumb> Tylko linugzy.
<gjm> Bukkake se zainstaluj.
<TheNumb> gjm: bukkake to możesz zaraz złapać
<gjm> Przyjmę to z godnością.
<Ashiren> majestatyczny http://i.imgur.com/bWOYXyj.jpg
<Wizard> To twój?
<gjm> On nie ma.
<gjm> hehehehehehe
<gjm> hehehehe
<Wizard> No cholera, gada o tych kotach i gada i gada. I nie ma.
<Ashiren> no nie mam :(((
<Ashiren> uzupelniam braki w swoim zyciu
<Wizard> gjm: A jak tam twoje?
<Wizard> Żyjo?
<gjm> No żyją, jeden siedzi na parapecie, drugi śpi.
<keNzej> Panowie, znacie jakiś skrypt, który pobiera zawartość cache z google?
<gjm> Gdzie jeszcze zapytasz?
<keNzej> wszędzie gdzie jestem pewnie ;)
<gjm> eh…
<keNzej> oh..
<gjm> :>
<keNzej> n
<Daliomba> siemka xD
<Daliomba> mam problem z E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Daliomba> używa może ktoś karty ata dla compact flash ?
<mati75> dużo ten problem mówi
<mati75> na prawdę
<Daliomba> cze mati75 :)
<Daliomba> mati75, nie mogę nic zainstalować ... o to chodzi
<mati75> sudo apt-get install -f
<Daliomba> np mam tak: http://wklej.org/id/1186009/
<Daliomba> to właśnie nie działa mati75 http://wklej.org/id/1186010/
<Daliomba> mati75, a w najnowszym mincie są stery dla sisa ?
<Wizard> W najnowszym czym?
<Wizard> Nie wiemy i nie chcemy wiedzieć, to jest kanał Ubuntu.
<Daliomba> Wizard, tzn w najnowszym ubuntu
<Daliomba> XD
<Wizard> Nie wiem, powinny być.
<Wizard> modprobe -k, o ile dobrze pamiętam powie ci to.
<Daliomba> invalid pisze ale ok sprawdzę sobię jak zciągnę
<Wizard> ściągnę.
<jacekn> Daliomba: a daj "df -h"? Chyba nie masz miejsca na /boot/
<Daliomba> jacekn,  http://wklej.org/id/1186022/
<Daliomba> no i tu jest problem bo nie mam miejsca a nie mogę usunąć xD
<Daliomba> jacekn, a ile trzeba miejsca tam minimum?
<jacekn> nie jestem pewien dokladnie, problem to partycja /
<jacekn> dobrze miec z 500MB conajmniej
<jacekn> moze stare kernele mozesz usunac
<Daliomba> jacekn, próbuję ale nie mogę
<Daliomba> jacekn, http://wklej.org/id/1186025/
<jacekn> Daliomba: hmm to moze byc to /tmp tez. W kazdym razie mysle ze to kwestia miejsca na dysku
<Daliomba> ehh ..
<Daliomba> to muszę sobie kupić jakiś i tyle
<Daliomba> jacekn, jak sobie kupię adapter dla compact flash to dobrze zrobię dla Linuksa ?
<Wizard> /usr/sbin/update-grub: line 489: cannot create temp file for here-document: Brak miejsca na urządzeniu
<dweller> Daliomba: wywal ręcznie kernele ze /boot
<dweller> jeżeli masz jakieś
<Daliomba> nom ale mam też tak: http://wklej.org/id/1186037/
<dweller> ja takie gówno ostatnio na wierualce odkręcałem, okazało się że 7 poprzednich wersji kerneli było -__-
<mati75> pewnie parę siedzi
<dweller> wirtualce*
<jacekn> Wizard: to moze byc to /tmp
<mati75> sudo dpkg -r linux-image-3.2.0-55-generic
<Daliomba> czyli nie mogę zrobić miejsca i nie mogę instalować heh
<Wizard> Daliomba: wklej to df -h
<Wizard> dweller: Jak się osobny boot daje, to się ma.
<mati75> dweller: bo jakiś kretyn podbija numerki kerneli w ubuntu, jakby nie można było jednego dać
<Daliomba> Wizard, http://wklej.org/id/1186040/
<Wizard> Jak to /tmp z 1MB o_O
<dweller> Wizard: ale co tu ma oddzielny boot do gadania?
<Wizard> Czemu taki mały?
<dweller> miał 500mb ;f
<Wizard> I dlaczego ja nie mam odzielnego /tmp? :>
<dweller> bo ubuntu stwierdziło że /tmp w ramie to zły pomysł
<jacekn> mati75: co masz na mysli? przeciez te releasy kernela maja latki bezpieczenstwa
<mati75> w sensie o to mi chodzi, że biorą nową wersje jądra
<mati75> i walą numerek paczki w górę
<Daliomba> haha mati75 dpkg nie usunie tego XD
<mati75> i po pewnym czasie masz 10 wersji zainstalowanych
<mati75> Daliomba: ta xD
<Daliomba> jak wy zachowujecie zdrowe zmysły przy Linuksie? XD
<jacekn> mati75: no powinny byc usuwane zgadzam sie ale to ze sa nowe wersje to niczyja wina
<CookieM> plug and play
<dweller> Daliomba: ręcznie usuń
<dweller> tzn usun jeden vmlinuz i initrd, a potem samo pójdzie
<jacekn> Daliomba: ja bym sprobowal tego malego/tmp sie pozbyc
<dweller> daj apt-get clean
<TheNumb> a potem rm -rf / --no-preserve-root
<mati75> jacekn: nie powinno być jak w debianie czy archu
<mati75> ten sam pakiet, dla jednej wersji
<Daliomba> ok
<mati75> wchodzi nowa gałęź jądra, to się zmienia paczka
<jacekn> i paczki bezpieczenstwa zastepuja paczke? zly pomysl, szczegolnie na serwerze
<dweller> jacekn: no spoko, niech trzyma ostatnią działająca kopię jądra i nową
<dweller> a nie 4 wersji domyślnie
<dweller> i 11 jak nic nie robisz, bo nie ma automatycznego autoremove
<dweller> hmm
<Daliomba> TheNumb, to rm -rf boję się wpisać :(
<Wizard> Nie wpisuj tego!
<Wizard> To rozwali ci system.
<mati75> jacekn: http://ftp-master.metadata.debian.org/changelogs//main/l/linux/linux_3.2.51-1_changelog
<jacekn> dweller: zgadzam sie ze 2-3 stare powinny byc najwyzej
<Wizard> Bardzo śmieszne to było, TheNumb.
<gjm> A mógł zabić.
<Wizard> Daliomba: apt-get clean powinno ci zwolnić sporo miejsca.
<Daliomba> Wizard, thx
<Wizard> Zwolniło?
<jacekn> mati75: o co chidzi z tym logiem?
<Daliomba> Wizard, nic się nie zmieniło
<Wizard> No jak nic?
<Wizard> Ze / powinno mnóstwo rzeczy wylecieć.
<mati75> jacekn: masz ten sam pakiet dla security i normalnej wersji, nikt nie narzeka
<Wizard> Jakim zatem cudem ubuntu zajmuje ci 7G? :D
<Wizard> Tu chłopaki ci dobrze radzą, żeby odinstalować starsze kernele.
<mati75> Wizard: pewnie ma ze 2500 pakietów
<mati75> Daliomba: pokaż dpkg -l | wc -l
<jacekn> mati75: nie zgadzam sie, ja w produkcji nigdy bym nie zstapil  kernela dzialajaceg. Na desktopie moze i tak
<Wizard> Tylko pod żadnym pozorem nie usuwaj niczego z /boot ręcznie, samemu kasując pliki.
<gjm> Zainstaluj ncdu i zobacz co zajmuje najwięcej miejsca.
<Wizard> Właśnie, który mu poradził, żeby usuwać z /boot rzeczy ręcznie?
<mati75> jacekn: ja zawsze zmieniam, ani razu się nie wysypał
<Daliomba> 2733
<Wizard> gjm: Przecież on nie ma apta zepsutego.
<mati75> Daliomba: mówiłem
<Wizard> Wy żeście ubuntu na oczy nie widzieli.
<mati75> tfu
<gjm> Wizard: Jak nie ma to w czym problem?
<mati75> Wizard: 2733, nie wiele się pomyliłem
<mati75> Daliomba: usuń też trochę pakietów z systemu
<Wizard> Może mu potrzebne?
<Wizard> Dlaczego ma usuwać?
<Daliomba> może jakieś ikony
<mati75> ale tyle?
<mati75> 60 schematów ikon
<jacekn> mati75: no bo zwykle nie ma problemu co nie znaczy ze nigdy sie nie zdarza
<mati75> 140 stylów gtk
<mati75> albo coś
<Wizard> Skąd wiesz, że tyle?
<mati75> zaraz się przekonamy
<Wizard> Daliomba: Na początek to bym wywalił stare kernele.
<Wizard> Daj dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Wizard> Kernel sporo miejsca zajmuje.
<Daliomba> wiz bo nie da sie usunąć ... czek
<Wizard> Da się da.
<dweller> Wizard: ja
<Daliomba> http://wklej.org/id/1186059/
<dweller> apt nic nie zrobi jak nie ma miejsca
<Wizard> dweller: Puknij się.
<Wizard> dweller: Ja się z boot wywali obrazy kernela, to apt przy każdej próbie aktualizacji się wywala, bo skrypty post-install szukają tych plików z /boot.
<dweller> to niech je usunie
<dweller> a po tem usunie paczki
<dweller> i nie bólu
<Wizard> Najpierw usunie paczki.
<Wizard> I tylko usunie paczki,
<dweller> nie usunie, bo nie ma miejsca
<Daliomba> http://wklej.org/id/1186062/
<Wizard> Dobra, to psujcie z nim
<Wizard> Ja nie mam na to siły
<Daliomba> XD
<Wizard> Hmm
<mati75> sudo apt-get install -f
<Wizard> Daliomba: Spróbuj to usunąć dpkg -r nazwa_packi
<Daliomba> eee to wiecie co ... może jednak ściągnę coś i nagram na płytę tak na w razie co XD
<Wizard> mati75: Przestań z tym już.
<mati75> Wizard: on ma kde zainstalowane jeszcze
<Wizard> Daliomba: Nie trzeba.
<Wizard> mati75: Może mu potrzebne?
<Wizard> Niech wywali te kernele.
<Wizard> Howgh, powiedziałem.
<Daliomba> kde to mi sie dociągneło do ikonek XD
<mati75> Wizard: ma uszkodzoną listę -f spróbuje naprawić
<Wizard> Co?
<Wizard> mati75: Apt nie działa, bo ma za mało miejsca w /tmp
<Wizard> Tylko skąd mu się ten mały /tmp wziął?
<Wizard> Daliomba: odmontuj ten /tmp bo przecież żal patrzeć :D
<Daliomba> http://wklej.org/id/1186065/
<mati75> sudo dpkg -r  oxygen-icon-theme oxygen-icon-theme-complete kde-runtime
<Wizard> mati75: Zmartwię cię, że dpkg nie usuwa zależności :>
<Wizard> No ale to nie mój problem.
<Wizard> Dobra, bawcie się dzieci.
<Wizard> Ja bym tego /tmp się pozbył najpierw.
<Wizard> Bo coś mi to źle wygląda.
<Wizard> Idę na skoko.
<Daliomba> problemy z zależnościami - nie zostanie usunięty :F
<mati75> Wizard: jakbym nie wiedział
<Wizard> mati75: No widać nie wiesz.
<mati75> Daliomba: sudo umount /tmp
<jacekn> Daliomba: pozbadz sie tego /tmp jak juz Ci 3 osoby mowily tutaj
<Daliomba> ale teraz chyba nie od montuje ?
<jacekn> Daliomba: sproboj to: http://jarrodoverson.com/blog/overflow-filesystem-in-linux/
<Daliomba> ok jacekn
<Daliomba> urządzenie jest zajęte o0
<jacekn> Daliomba: sudo lsof|grep \/tmp powinno Ci powiedziec co ma otwarte pliki. Albo restart zrob, podejrzewam ze to sie go pozbedzie
<jacekn> tylko sprawdz czy przypadkiem nie usunales kernala domyslnego z /boot/
<mati75> Wizard: o tak wielki bogu srubuntu
<Daliomba> nom jacekn mam 4 programy korzystające
<Daliomba> ^^
<Wizard> mati75: :P
<mati75> Wizard: to była ironia
<Daliomba> mati75, nie będę miał cudzych bogów przed tobą XD
<jacekn> Daliomba: musze leciec na jakis czas ale szczerze to reboot chyba bedzie najszybsza metoda pozbycia sie go
<mati75> iks de
<jacekn> Daliomba: chociaz sie nigdy nie spotkalem z tym overflow jescze tak szczerze mowiac
<Daliomba> nom okej zrobię ale chyba zamówię sobie dysk i zainstaluję coś od nowa
<Daliomba> jacekn nom dziwne to jest
<Daliomba> stara maszyna i może dlatego
<mati75> zrób restart
<Daliomba> nom ok to robie
<jacekn> Daliomba: z tego co znalazlem to ten overflow sie pojawia jak Ci sie skonczy miejsce na /tmp (ktore w twoim wypadku jest na /)
<Daliomba> hmm
<Daliomba> jacekn, ale w tmp to co trzyma.. paczki?
<Wizard> Pliki tymczasowe.
<Wizard> Jakby nazwa nie była wystarczająco wiele mówiąca ;)
<Daliomba> a tak no pamietam z Window$a XD
<Daliomba> a jakby tak dopisać do tmp pendrive ?
<Daliomba> XD
<Wizard> Weź przestań z tym XD.
<Daliomba> oki
<Wizard> Disney XD.
<Daliomba> to robie restart
<Daliomba> x)
<Wizard> Co ci to da?
<Wizard> Dobra, baw się.
<mati75> jak widzę xD to ten co napisał jest jakimś niedorozwojem
<Wizard> Czemu też odnoszę takie wrażenie?
<gjm> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Ashiren> a co jesli pyta o karty xD
<gjm> Nie pyta.
<Wizard> Ashiren: Idź tego kota w końcu kup.
<Ashiren> jeszcze sie nie wyprowadzilem
<Daliomba> Ashiren, nie kupuj kota
<Ashiren> nie bedziesz mi mowil co mam robivc
<mati75> Ashiren: dawno takiej karty nie widziałem
<mati75> i CF też nie
<Daliomba> Ashiren, ok to przynajmniej to przemyśl kot ma sporo minusów
<Daliomba> ^^
<gjm> Ty też masz.
<Daliomba> no wiem ze mam wiele niedoskonałości ale przynajmniej nie chodzę po mieszkaniu i nie psikam po meblach XD
<mati75> i srasz do kuwety
<przeemoo3> ha
<Daliomba> nawet kocica psika wiem co mówię bo tego się nie spodziewałem ale nogawka ucierpiała zostałem naznaczony ^^
<przeemoo3> Naznaczony?
<gjm> Olała go.
<Daliomba> ^^
<przeemoo3> a to ma sens
<Daliomba> hmm a jest jakieś distro godne przetestowania poza oczywiście Ubuntu 13 ?
<gjm> Nie ma, tylko Ubuntu.
<CookieM> ubuntu 12.04
<Daliomba> no właśnie patrzę na distrowatch i faktycznie nic nie ma
<dweller> freebsd
<Daliomba> poza Linuksem dla geja którego jeszcze nie testowałem
<Daliomba> dweller, z bsd miałem problemy przy instalacji :F chciał cały dysk dla siebie (foh)
<dweller> Lol.
<dweller> ciekawe, ja mam linuksa, bsd, windowsa i osxa obok siebie
<Daliomba> dweller, to dawno było i zwyczajnie nie umiałem...
<Daliomba> o ale nikt nie reklamuje Sparkylinuksa XD
<gjm> koziolinux
<jacekn> Dalibomba: i co z tym /tmp?
<Dalibomba> jacekn wyłączyłem programy i działa
<Dalibomba> ale pluło się zeby wywalić kernele
<Dalibomba> nie mogłem dalej nic zrobić
<Dalibomba> dopiero jak pokolei usuwałem kernele to mogłem instalować inne rzeczy ~~
<Dalibomba> teraz nawet zrobiłem upgrade :D i się dało :D
<Dalibomba> hmmm
<Dalibomba> człowiek sie produkuje a oni śpią :F ... a tam idę na kawę
<jacekn> Dalibomba: jakie programy wylaczyles? te co /tmp uzywaly?
<Dalibomba> jacekn, firefox alsamixer
<jacekn> Dalibomba: no tak ale co to dalo?
<Dalibomba> jacekn, nic XD ale mogłem wtedy z czystym tmp kasować kernele po kolei
<Dalibomba> i dopiero jeak je usunąłem to pozwolił mi instalować inne paczki
<mati75> Dalibomba: ile masz lat?
<jacekn> Dalibomba: nie rozumiem. Czyli to on /tmp chodzilo?
<Dalibomba> jacekn, no chyba tak
<Dalibomba> mati75, a czemu pytasz?
<jacekn> ok dobrze wiedziec
<Dalibomba> XD
<mati75> Dalibomba: to twoje xD mnie zaczyna lekko denerwować
<jacekn> mati75: ojtam ojtam xD
<Dalibomba> nosz to nałóg
<Dalibomba> nie wiem co z tym zrobić
<CookieM> to taka praktyka rodem z czatów, niektórzy nie mogą oprzeć się nadużywaniu emotikonów
<Dalibomba> przysięgam ze ilekroć użyję "XD" to mam uśmiech od ucha do ucha
<gjm> To się leczy.
<paskotty> cześć podłączyłem dysk na usb do kompa z ubuntu ale nie widzę tego dysku w komputerze - czy on się podłączy automatycznie czy trzeba coś instalować?
<Wizard> Podłączyć podłączy, powinien  być widoczny, pod warunkiem, że są tam jakieś partycje/systemy plików, które Ubuntu czyta.
<Wizard> (I które przewidziano w halu, bo oczywiście rzeczy takie, jak UFS, HFS+ se można wkładać do usranej śmierci)
<Wizard> Zobacz w dmesg, czy się pojawia.
<paskotty> dmesg co to ?
<TheNumb> Wizard: dopiero teraz zauważyłem D:
<TheNumb> paskotty: wpisz w konsoli polecenie dmesg
<TheNumb> paskotty: a może wiesz w jakim systemie plików jest ten pendrive?
<paskotty> chyba są dwie partycje jedna ntfs a druba fat32
<paskotty> tak wpisałem ale strasznie dużo mi tego wypisał
<paskotty> na co zwrócić uwagę?
<TheNumb> paskotty: patrz na samym dole
<TheNumb> wklej z 5 ostatnich linii na wklej.org
<paskotty> http://wklej.org/id/1186267/
<Wizard> TheNumb: Na przyszłość nóbom nie pisz, żeby / usuwali
<TheNumb> Wizard: oj tam oj :P
<TheNumb> Takim sposobem szybciej by naprawił system
<TheNumb> Nie wiem jak można sobie dać 8GiB na /
<TheNumb> ._.
<paskotty> chyba musze zainstalowac nss-myhostname?
<TheNumb> paskotty: nie, czemu?
<paskotty> tak pisze na tym co wkeliłem
<TheNumb> Wklej to na wklej.org i daj tutaj link
<paskotty> http://wklej.org/id/1186267/
<TheNumb> paskotty: to teraz wyjmij i włóż pendrive jeszcze raz
<TheNumb> potem wklej z 10 ostatnich linii w razie czego.
<paskotty> http://wklej.org/id/1186268/
<paskotty> ok
<paskotty> już się naprawiło
<TheNumb> heh
<paskotty> kabelek był padnięty
<TheNumb> mhm...
<paskotty> ok dzieki za pomoc
<TheNumb> przedłużasz jakiś?
<paskotty> tak
<TheNumb> mhm
<TheNumb> no nic
<TheNumb> Ważne, że działa
<manjaroBomba> witam
<Wizard> Cześć.
<mati75> manjaro czyli arch dla lamerów
<manjaroBomba> mati75, dokladnie masz racje czyli dla mnie :D
<Wizard> Ale jednak nie dał rady na tyle, skoro przylazłeś tu? :)
<Stirlitz> Hy!
<Lubenso> siemacie
<CookieM> czołgiem Lubenso
<Wizard> Cześć, Lubenso.
<Wizard> Co tu taki ruch nagle?
<Wizard> :P
<gjm> Strach się bać.
<rem> Cześć, mieliście może problem z zainstalowaniem skype'a na 13.10-amd64?
<CookieM> mi na 12.04 czwórka wymiata
<rem> pobierałem z oficjalnej strony skype wersje multiarch
<rem> może powinienem pobrac dla 32bit i doinstalować liby?
<CookieM> ja spf
<rem> spf?
<CookieM> ja spróbowałbym zainstalować paczkę dla ubuntu
<rem> właśnie taką wybrałem ale tam była tylko paczka dla 12.04 32bit i multiarch
<rem> więc wybrałem tą multiarch
<rem> zainstalowała się, tylko przy uruchamianiu nie może znaleźć libGL.so.1 ale ten plik jest w /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1.2.0
<mati75> nie masz sterowników nvidia/ati przypadkiem?
<rem> mam nvidie
<rem> a dokładniej intela + nvidie na optimusie. Bumblebee juz zainstalowany i działa
<rem> laptop 3+ letni, asus n61jv. Z tego co widze to te biblioteki są ale skype ich nie widzi. Czy może tego libGL.so muszę mieć w innej wersji dla skype?
<rem> ok, sorry za problem. Częściowo rozwiązałem. Uruchomiłem przez optirun skype. Widocznie może działać tylko na dedykowanej, dziwne ale poczytam jeszcze
<Wizard> A ten optirun nie podmienia po prostu symlinków do libgl albo nie ustawia LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<Wizard> ;)
<rem> widocznie ustawia ale nie wiedziałem o tym :-)
<Wizard> No ja nie wiem co to robi. Optimus ssie ;)
<rem> a to to wiadomo, ssie we wszystkich wersjach ubuntu, nawet na debianie. Ile już się z tym namęczyłem to szkoda pisać :P
<Wizard> Ja miałem takiego asusa w robocie. Wyłączyłem nvidię w biosie i problem się skończył ;)
<rem> pokombinuję jeszcze, bo nie sądzę żeby skype wymagał działania na dedykowanej
<rem> ale do tej grafy intela chyba sterownikow mu brakuje bo nawet iceweasel/firefox strasznie muli przy wiekszej liczbie zakładek
<maniu> mi tez muli
<Wizard> Firefox zawsze muli przy większej liczbie zakładek ;)
<Wizard> Przy mniejszej z resztą też.
<maniu> ale de fackto da sie z tym zyc
<Wizard> Ja bym na wszelki wypadek zrobił więcej jeszcze w internetach javascriptów.
<Wizard> i jQury.
<Wizard> "de fackto" lol
<rem> ale muszę przyznać że na debianie nawet z zainstalowanym bumblebee iceweasel wlekł się niesamowicie w porównaniu do ubuntu
<rem> a przecież niby sterowniki wszystkie te same
<rem> dziś zmieniłem z wheezy'ego na 13.10 x64 i nie zamierzam wracać
<Wizard> Super.
<maniu> 13.10 jest o wiele lepsze niz np. 13.04
<Wizard> Ja nie zauważyłem różnicy, za wyjątkiem tego, że po instalacji 13.10 wypieprzał mi się nawet zegarek :D
<maniu> poczatkowo mi tez
<maniu> ale teraz juz naprawili
<maniu> chyba ;
<maniu> ;P
<Wizard> Nie wiem, przerzuciłem się na Xubuntu, żeby nie ocipieć.
<Wizard> Ale i tak apport mnie męczy.
<mati75> rem: lama
<Wizard> Ale nie chce mi się już przeinstalowywać do wheezy.
<gjm> Jakbym miał zmieniać system bo wypieprza mi się zegarek to dopiero bym ocipiał :>
<maniu> apport wylaczylem ;)
<Stirlitz> bo do ubuntu trzeba sprzętu ubuntowego
<rem> mati75: wheezy to świetny system, używam go w pracy, ale niestety z optimusem sobie nie radzi
<Stirlitz> powoli jak u japca
<PabloEsc> Stirlitz: A ty masz sprzęt ubu ? :)
<Stirlitz> PabloEsc, oooo cześć!
<PabloEsc> Stirlitz: ooooo :D
<Stirlitz> PabloEsc, mam della zgodnego, i z zadnym wydaniem nie ma problemów
<PabloEsc> Stirlitz: co tam ? jak tam ? :)
<przeemoo3> Ze sie wtrace, mam hp i tez mi wszystko ładnie śmiga, zero problemów nawet na 13.10
<Stirlitz> PabloEsc, dużo by opowiadać, dzieci rosną bojler rośnie, nie jest źle.
<maniu> a ja mam asusa i tez wszystko smiga, najmniejszych problemow
<maniu> no moze poza gpu radeon, ale problem jest nawet pod win ;)
<przeemoo3> a win to doslownie masakra
<PabloEsc> Stirlitz: to dobrze, że dobrze, u mnie gorzej. Dzieci rosną, psa dopiero się dorobiłem, ale od paru miesięcy na bezrobociu ...
<Stirlitz> PabloEsc, TY na bezrobociu?!
<maniu> win mam tylko do jednej gry - do fifa 14 ;)
<PabloEsc> Stirlitz: a w kwestii OS to kurna po wielu przejściach Debian nie ma sobie równych
<PabloEsc> Stirlitz: ta, też się zdziwiłem, ale wymiana zarządu, wymiana wartości, wymiana wszystkiego i do widzenia
<PabloEsc> a z robota cieżko
<Stirlitz> PabloEsc, to zależy, ja na wszystkich serwerach wymieniłem debiany na ubuntu
<Stirlitz> natomiast na desktopie dałem sobie spokój z linuksami.
<Stirlitz> Jeszcze tylko na laptoku mam.
<PabloEsc> a ja na desktopie tylko debiana
<Wizard> Stirlitz: lol
<Wizard> I może windows używasz?
<PabloEsc> win od czasu opuszczenia roboty nie widziałem :)
<Stirlitz> Wizard, nie, uzywam osxa lolololololol
<Wizard> Ah, OS X obleci.
<mati75> rem: na desktopie używaj testinga
<Wizard> Ta.. Jasne.
<PabloEsc> Stirlitz: a ile ma Twoja latorośl :)
<Stirlitz> PabloEsc, 5
<PabloEsc> Stirlitz: no to ja mam duble-pack - 6 i 2,5 :D
<PabloEsc> ale to fajny okres
<PabloEsc> jak już coś można wymagać :D
<Stirlitz> PabloEsc, fajny to był do 3ech jak nie pyskowało ;)
<rem> mati75: testinga? tzn?
<Stirlitz> Poza tym rozmowa o dzieciach na ircu jest ... dziwna?
<PabloEsc> Stirlitz: daj rollbacka do wersji alpha :P
<PabloEsc> Stirlitz: że gówniarstwo wokół - niech się douczają :D
<Stirlitz> rem, nie gadaj z nim, to naczelny troll internetóe i nierozumiem czemu nie ma tutaj bana.
<gjm> Widziałem kupę dziwniejszych tematów.
<Stirlitz> Pewnie archowiec i ma względy.
<rem> pamiętam, że mi pomagał chyba uruchomić bumblebee na debianie
<gjm> mati75? Nie ma Archa.
<gjm> Za to ja mam.
<gjm> Czuję się dyskryminowany.
<PabloEsc> moje najnowsze : nowe dziecko (gęba) w rodzinie :) http://pawelpogorzelski.pl/blog/post/2013-11-22-new-dog-on-the-block
<Stirlitz> a, to twój funfel gjm, zrozumiano
<gjm> eee…
<Wizard> Bleh, po niemiecku nagłówek musiałeś dać?
<mati75> rem: debian testing
<soee> podpowie ktos jak zrobic downgrade php 5.5.6 => 5.5.5 ?
<soee> server debian7, php 5.5.6 było z dotdeb
<TheNumb> soee: #debian-pl
<soee> dzieki
<Wizard> TheNumb++
<gjm> http://jestem.gimb.us/screenshots/22_33_16_2013-11-23_1366x768_scrot.png
<gjm> :3
<TheNumb> gjm: dalej brzydki openbox
<TheNumb> gjm: jak chcesz ryżować to musisz mieć jakiś tiling wm
<gjm> Jak kupię matrycę.
<TheNumb> Ewentualnie tiling z opcją stackowania
<TheNumb> ;<
<gjm> Poza tym mam pseudo-tiling.
<Stirlitz> gjm, okropne fonty
<Wizard> gjm@pierdolnik
<Wizard> Arch, to się nie dziwię, że pierdolnik
<Wizard> Za to jak kolorowo!
<gjm> Ej, Terminus jest spoko.
<Wizard> I pic32
<Wizard> Zabawia się w jakieś wbudowańce.
<Wizard> Zamiast porządny sprzęt programować.
<Wizard> Dobra, idę spać.
<Dalibomba> :)
<gjm> Jak się nie ma co się lubi, to się lubi co się ma.
<Dalibomba> jak się nie ma co się lubi, to się Linuks co się ma XD
<uh4> cz
<Lakii> ;]
#ubuntu-pl 2013-11-24
<ThomasMaven> Cześć
<Wizard> ThomasMaven: Cześć.
<bastetmilo> gjm co Ty? bany sciagasz
<gjm> Stare.
<gjm> ban
<gjm> tfu
<gjm> Jeden nie był stary, ale i tak można go wywalić.
<gjm> Ordnung muss sein.
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> to ktos musial wkurzyc...           *!*@*.bielskobiala.vectranet.pl] by 
<Wizard> :D
<szymek> cześć
<ThomasMaven> @Szymek Cześć
<Dalibomba> yo
<drathir> witam...
 * drathir sie zastanawia czy do schronu uciekac...
<bastetmilo> po co?
<Dalibomba> po wino pewnie
<drathir> jak daja bomby to przewaznie wybuchaja... Hrhr
<Dalibomba> ja jestem z tych co piszą na tablicy
<drathir> nie no zartuje...
<Dalibomba> nie wybucham ... a ponadto jestem buddystom XD
<mat1> czesc
<Dalibomba> hej mat1
<karoles> Chej
<sylwek> Cześć wszystkim ;)
<sylwek> Mam problem, na ubuntu i xubuntu 13.10 po chwili siedzenia na necie przestaje działać (nie rozłącza, ale muszę resetować), na ubuntu 12.04 wszystko śmigało
<sylwek> Siema. Mam problem, na ubuntu i xubuntu 13.10 po chwili siedzenia na necie przestaje działać (nie rozłącza, ale muszę resetować), na ubuntu 12.04 wszystko śmigało
<sylwek> Ktoś wie co to może się dziać? ;)
<Dalibomba> XD
<mati75> ja jebie
<BlessJah> mati75: język
<TheNumb> BlessJah: :P
<BlessJah> żyję
<BlessJah> a u was co tam?
<gjm> Chciałeś opa tylko po to żeby zwracać komuś uwagę jak napisze "ja jebie"?
<gjm> No ja jebie.
<BlessJah> gjm: nie chciałem opa, próbuj dalej
<gjm> Nie, oczywiście.
<m477> o/
<Dalibomba> dopełniacz ja ...... ?
<BlessJah> m477: hej
<BlessJah> gjm: jak uważasz
<BlessJah> jeśli ci się chce, to mi możesz udowodnić, że nie mam racji
<gjm> No tak, nie mam co robić.
<BlessJah> w niedzielny wieczór spędzany przy kompie?
<m477> cze
<BlessJah> zdecydowanie nie masz co robić
<TheNumb> gjm: +o TheNumb
<Dreadlish> czo tu sie dzieje
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: gjm wspomina stare animozje
<gjm> No akurat mam. Zrobiłem sobię przerwę na kanapkę.
<BlessJah> m477: co tam
<TheNumb> ale dzisiaj pizga pod wieczór no nie?
<BlessJah> od rana już chłodno
<m477> BlessJah: pizze jem
<TheNumb> m477: daj
<Dalibomba> szczęściarz
<m477> lamp
<m477> margarita 60 cm i juz polowy nie ma :(
<BlessJah> m477: sam jesz?
<m477> z dziewczyna
<TheNumb> BlessJah: przecież gdyby był sam to by nie jadł margarity
<TheNumb> ;x
<BlessJah> TheNumb: trzeba znalezc taka dziewczyne, ktora lubi to co my
<BlessJah> ostra papryka, bekon, kukurydza, pieczarki
<BlessJah> ^^
<m477> ja placilem to smakuje
<BlessJah> a najlepiej taka, ktora pracuje w pizzerii
<BlessJah> :D
<BlessJah> win-win
<m477> przyjadla by Ci sie po 2 tygodniach
<m477> i bys mial odruch wymiotny na mysl jedzenia pizzy
<BlessJah> m477: nie mam
<BlessJah> ^^
<m477> czego
<BlessJah> odruchu
<Dalibomba> noo to ja mam zdrowe odżywianie zjadłem serek kozi -_-
<TheNumb> serek z kozy
<Dalibomba> bosz... nie sposób nie myśleć o brudnym zadzie kozy jak to się je ....
<Dalibomba> prawie jak borsucze mleko
<karoles> ; 3
<Dalibomba> ...."Have you mooed today?"...
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> m477: sup, to jesz z dziewczyna pizze i ircujesz?
<m477> nom
<BlessJah> nieźle, ona też techniczna?
<m477> nie
<BlessJah> i nie przeszkadza jej to, ze przy kompie siedzisz?
<m477> on tez siedzi ;p
<gjm> >on
<m477> na swoim
<gjm> ok
<m477> ona ;d
<Dalibomba> to wiele wyjaśnia
<BlessJah> ircuje?
<Dalibomba> tak to ja
<BlessJah> randki na kompach są słabe
<Dalibomba> XD
<m477> nie
<m477> przez kompa to jedynie w scrabble gramy
<Dalibomba> BlessJah: wcale ze nie na kompach też można cuda wyczyniać xD
<Dalibomba> m477: następnym razem pamietaj- spagetti ;D
<BlessJah> m477: oboje na kompach siedzicie
<m477> i?
<m477> ja pisze prace czyli siedze na ircu, a ona uczy czyli siedzi na wykopie za pewne
<BlessJah> tez tak mialem czesto
<drathir> Dalibomba: czyzby nawiazanie do sceny z zakochanego kundla czy jak tam tytul mial...
<Dalibomba> nom
<Dalibomba> hmm ciekawe danie musze sobie kiedyś takie zrobić bo widze ze w moim zasięgu finansowym i gastronomicznym http://tinyurl.com/qar6744
<bastetmilo> m477 ma dziewczyne?
<TheNumb> Dalibomba: robiłem sobie kiedyś coś podobnego
<TheNumb> tylko bez przeciągania makaronu przez parówkę
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: mam wrazenie ze nie od dzis
<BlessJah> ide na sushi
<TheNumb> Tylko, że na na bogato bo jeszcze z keczupem i sosem czosnkowym D:
<Dalibomba> hahaha
<Dalibomba> fajne to
<Dalibomba> wbija sie spagetti przed gotowaniem XD
<Dalibomba> http://tinyurl.com/pu9xbnz
<BlessJah> nie rozgotuje sie parówka?
<TheNumb> BlessJah: najwyżej pęknie
<m477> parowki fu
<BlessJah> w sumie, tektura
<BlessJah> bbl
 * TheNumb jest parówozojadem
<BlessJah> musze leciec o/
<m477> w czajniku je gotujesz?
<TheNumb> "parówki z szynki" są całkiem smaczne.
<Dalibomba> http://tinyurl.com/oeayjmq XD
<TheNumb> m477: "na studenta"? nie
<TheNumb> potem oczy pływają w herbacie ;/
<TheNumb> I się tak podejrzliwie na mnie patrzą
<m477> no jak zalewasz woda z parowek
<Dalibomba> pamietam jak kiedyś zrobiłem kumplom herbaty z oczami
<Dalibomba> niestety byli trzeźwi
<m477> wstyd!
<m477> trzezwym siedziec
<Dalibomba> a wszystko przez to ze gąbka się przykleiła do pokrywki czajnikia od spodu tak ze jej nie było widać XD
<TheNumb> yyyy...
<TheNumb> chyba wystarczy mi internetów na dzisiaj.
<Dalibomba> hahaha
<gjm> …
<BlessJah> /5/5
<sylwek> Dzień dobry wieczór
<Dalibomba> witaj sylwek
<Dalibomba> jak tam net?
<Dalibomba> ^^
<sylwek> Świruje :/
<sylwek> Muszę pokombinować ze sterami do karty sieciowej
<Dalibomba> hmm a jak masz podłączony wifi?
<sylwek> Zew. karta sieciowa wusb-150
<sylwek> Na starszych wersjach nie było problemu
<Dalibomba> aha ...
<Dalibomba> no tak
<Dalibomba> sylwek: ale to jest jakiś modem 3g bo nie orientuje się
<sylwek> Nie, to zwykła zewnętrzna karta sieciowa na usb
<sylwek> I nią się łączę z moim routerem
<Dalibomba> a no to musisz poszukać jaki to chipset i stery zgrać może
<sylwek> bit.ly/InFrsd
<sylwek> to jest to
<sylwek> Nie mogę znaleźć informacji o chipsecie, bo strasznie dużo wersji tego jest
<sylwek> I znowu mnie wywaliło ;/
<Dalibomba> sylwek: a jest takie cos co stery window$a uruchamia w linuksie
<Dalibomba> sylwek:ndiswrapper znasz to?
<Dalibomba> sylwek:może http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBZa17yvl7o ?
<sylwek_> W terminalu sprawdziłem chipset i na razie ze strony realtek'a pobieram stery
<Dalibomba> oki idę już spać
<sylwek_> Jakby coś, to dam znać
<sylwek_> Dobranoc ;)
<Dalibomba> sylwek_: ten ndiswraper sprawdź
<Dalibomba> kiedyś dawno dawno używałem i świetnie działał XD
<sylwek_> OK ;)
<Dalibomba> to paa XD
#ubuntu-pl 2014-11-17
<m477> jaka komenda wyswietlala wszystkie kanaly?
<TheNumb> /list
<m477> wlasnie wpisalem to cos dziwnego mi wywalilo
<m477> jakos dziwnie to dziala, kiedys mozna bylo to sortowac, albo od najpopularniejszych wyswietlalo
<m477> to wyswietla kanaly tylko na serwerze z ktory sie lacze czy z calej sieci?
<TheNumb> m477: z całej sieci :P
<m477> TheNumb: to cos malo, a da sie to posortowac?
<TheNumb> Pewnie zależy od klienta.
<m477> zawsze quassela uzywalem i pamietam ze keidys sie dawalo
<TheNumb> u mnie hexchat pokazuje 10400 kanałów
<m477> a teraz mi wyrzucilo tone textu
<TheNumb> i da się sortować ;p
<m477> moze dlatego ze sie z irc.ubuntu.com lacze
<m477> w hexchacie cy quasselu?
<m477> czy*
<Wizard> m477: Serwer nie ma znaczenia.
<Wizard> Quassel ssie pałkę.
<Wizard> Jak musisz mieć Qt, to Konversation jest lepszy.
<m477> nie musze, ale sie przyzwyczailem
<m477> Wizard: Ty bez kitu kiedys konversationa uzywalem, ale one podobne
<m477> tylko chyba mulil z tego co pamietam
<m477> pewnie przez QT
<Wizard> Nie, jest po prostu źle napisane ;D
<Wizard> Ale i tak lepiej niż quassel.
<m477> quassel mi nie tnie
<TheNumb> konversation nie muli
<TheNumb> przynajmniej u mnie nie mulił jak używałem
<m477> a duzo zakladek miales
<TheNumb> yyy
<TheNumb> 24
<TheNumb> 3 sieci
<TheNumb> 4 sieci w sumie
<m477> to moze teraz jest lepiej
<m477> niz kiedys
<TheNumb> zdefiniuj "kiedyś"
<m477> pare lat temu
<m477> albo to moze przez KDE ;]
<TheNumb> yyy ,_,
<TheNumb> parę lat temu
<TheNumb> czyli czasy kde 3?
<m477> no jakos przelom
<m477> nie pamietam czy to 3 czy juz 4, ale chyba 3
<TheNumb> to spróbuj teraz
<TheNumb> KDE też już tak nie muli
<TheNumb> ale dalej KDE to gunwo
<m477> no wlasnie zainstalowalem
<m477> nie mam KDE
<m477> to chyba kubuntu 12.04 bylo
<m477> to mozesz wydedukowac o jakie kde chodiz
<m477> chodzi
<TheNumb> no to już kde 4
<TheNumb> kde 4.8 bodajże
<TheNumb> m477: zainstaluj gentoo
<m477> nie dzieki
<m477> zreszta po co
<m477> zawsze jak chce cos skompilowac to jakies problemy sa
<m477> to bym nawet nie postawil go
<m477> ostatnio boosta chcialem zainstalowac, to wkoncu  udalo mi sie jak odkrylem ze w repo jest >,<
<TheNumb> ;D
<m477> ale to chyba przez to ze jakis paczek nie mialem bo synaptic mase tego dogrywal
<m477> a na  stronie nie ma co jest potrzebne ;[
<m477> nom w konversation ladnie /list dziala
<m477> o to mi chodizlo
<TheNumb> m477: a jakiego DE używasz?
<m477> TheNumb: cynnamona
<TheNumb> meh
<TheNumb> to bierz coś z gtk
<TheNumb> szybciej będzie startowało bo masz biblioteki załadowane w pamięci (:
<Wizard> XChat++
<jacekowski> https://gallery.jacekowski.org/index.php/159
<jacekowski> jak ktos chce poogladac jakie zniszczenia moze zrobic wlanie za duzo oleju do silnika
<Wizard> Nuuuda
<Wizard> Twój dwudziestoletni Golf i tak by już długo nie pożyl.
<jacekowski> jakbys popatrzyl to bys zauwazyl ze tam jest 5 cylindrow
<jacekowski> a do golfa nie montowali nigdy rzedowych 5
<m477> TheNumb: mam wy****e, mam ssd
<Wizard> jacekowski: Nie znam się…
<m477> blok silnika caly?
<Wizard> Już w szczególności na Golfach.
<jacekowski> m477: ta
<m477> to jeszcze nie taka lipa ;]
<Dread> to po coś za dużo oleju lał
<m477> nie on
<Dread> no to kto
<m477> ufoludki
<m477> w warsztacie
<Dread> pewnie nalali mu jakiejś końskiej spermy i powiedzieli, że olej
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mozesz sha1 albo md5 fingerprint certyfikatu ssl podrzucic?
<jacekowski> b3 f7 4f 52 92 9f f2 c6 f9 76 f2 85 f5 58 a2 1b 38 b9 b4 91
<BlessJah> a, to sie certyfikat skonczyl jedynie
<BlessJah> juz myslalem ze na proxy podmieniaja mi ssl-e
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ktore to juz auto? jakos nie masz szczescia chyba
<TheNumb> jacekowski: nałogowiec ten golf
<TheNumb> tyle oleju pić
<TheNumb> Wizard: gnome 3.14++
<m477> dziwi mnie czemu java nie wlasnego kanalu
<Dread> byś się zdziwił ile ich ma
<m477> ale SE i na freenode
<m477> i zeby bylo powyzej 10 osob
<Wizard> na ##java jest dużo osób.
<m477> ale trzeba byc zaproszonym
<m477> Wizard: mozesz tam wejsc?
<m477> no i nie ma w /list #java i ##java
<gjm> 13:56 Channel ##java created Sun Nov 26 07:42:44 2006
<gjm> 13:56 Join to ##java was synced in 1 secs
<gjm> elo xD
<m477> ale fajny jestes
<Dread> mają +s po prostu
<m477> a +r jak zrobic?
<Dread> dać /mode +r po prostu =.=
<m477> chyba nie dziala, albo ja jestem debielm i nie wiem jak tego uzyc
<Wizard> m477: Zarejestrować nick i zalogować się do nikserwa.
<Wizard> +r znaczy "wpuszczajo tylko zarejestrowanych".
<m477> jestem zarejestrowany i zalogowany
<m477> tylko mam +i
<Wizard> A to dziwne.
<m477> ano
<Wizard> Wyczuwa cię :>
<m477> a +i co oznacza
<m477> niestety
<TheNumb> m477: nie umiesz w irc
<TheNumb> [14:04:00] * Now talking on ##java
<Wizard> Tam leszczy nie wpuszczajo :D
<TheNumb> no.
<TheNumb> Wizard: nie zgadza się ;/
<TheNumb> gjm to leszcz a ma wjazd
<Wizard> Może jeszcze rokuje nadzieje?
<TheNumb> może
<TheNumb> gimbaza jest motzno
<gjm> idę na piwo :>
<DeNump> :<
<TheNumb> (:
<TheNumb> gjm: bądź błogosławiony Sellerze w Nettigo
<m477> no nie umię
<m477> [14:12:14] --> m477 has joined ##java - haha weszlem, jestem hardcore
<Dread> he he he
<jacekowski> nie widze co w tym specjalnego
<jacekowski> napisalem /j ##java i tez weszlem
<m477> no bo wczesniej mi wyskakiwalo '##java: Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services'
<m477> mimo ze bylem zalogowany
<denysonique> >weszlem
<denysonique> m477: no teraz bez watpienia hardcorem
 * Wizard odlicza za ile go wywalą.
<BlessJah> Wizard: ty nie zmieniales pracy na fajniejsza ostatnio?
<BlessJah> znowu wylatujesz?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: ping
<Wizard> Zmieniałem.
<BlessJah> to czemu maja cie wywalic? juz cie przejrzeli?
<Wizard> Namawiany przez znajomka namawiam kobitę do wyprowadzki z kraju :P
<Wizard> BlessJah: Wywalą m477 z #java.
<BlessJah> sigh
<m477> czemu
<m477> jestem na ##java
<m477> przeciez nasz kraj taki piekny
<m477> piękny
<Wizard> A kto wygrał wybory samorządowe wczorajsze? :P
<Wizard> Najwyższa pora pakować walizki, póki jeszcze wolno.
<m477> gdzie
<Wizard> Za rok Jarosław będzie premierem i wykoncypuje, że najlepszym rozwiązaniem na powstrzymanie emigracji jest zakaz opuszczania kraju.
<m477> przeciez w UE jestesmy -_-
<TheNumb> Wizard: czas zamienić javę na C#
<TheNumb> majkrosoft ładnie prosi
<TheNumb> :P
<Wizard> Majkrosoft niech najpierw sportuje .niet i VS na normalny system operacyjny.
<Wizard> Nie będę się teraz błaźnił w jakieś vmy, żeby to gówno klikać.
<TheNumb> Wizard: no jak? Przecież jest Mono :DDDD
<m477> homo
<Wizard> Duo.
<TheNumb> No i ten tego
<TheNumb> majkrosoft ma "sztamę" z tą firmą od mono
<TheNumb> To raczej sami nie będą się brali za implementowanie ;-)
<Wizard> Xamarin?
<Wizard> Przeca de Icaza pracuje w MS.
<TheNumb> od kiedy?
<TheNumb> przecież on dalej klepie zamariny
<Wizard> A dobrze, w Xamarinie pracuje.
<Wizard> I niech mu się wiedzie.
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Kawał dobrego softu swego czasu nakodził.
<m477> jak Bill Gates?
<Wizard> m477: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/11/budgie-desktop-0-8-released-big-changes
<Wizard> Fajne.
<m477>  co tu fajnego
<TheNumb> wszystko
<denysonique> tylko KDE Rasa Panów
<m477> menu jak w cynamonie
<TheNumb> kde gunwo
<m477> i w ogole duzo zaczerpniete z niego
<TheNumb> Technologia dobra, ale wykonanie słabe
<m477> Qt?
<Wizard> KDE gunwo
<TheNumb> m477: budgie i cynamon bazują na bibliotekach gnome (libmutter i koledzy)
<Wizard> Vala też gunwo.
<TheNumb> tak
<m477> no na gnomie3
<Wizard> gnom3 gunwo
<Wizard> I Unity też.
<TheNumb> tak
<m477> cynaom juz nie takie gowno imo
<m477> mimo ze na gnomie3 bazuje
<Wizard> gunwo!
<TheNumb> dalej gunwo
<m477> poprostu gnome3 jest slabo wykonany
<m477> wszystko guwno?
<TheNumb> bo nie przywrócili siatki pulpitów
<TheNumb> os x nie gówno
<m477> a co to
<m477> os x system Panów
<denysonique> http://i.imgur.com/MLplDxu.jpg - i po co komu Unity
<TheNumb> m477: http://i.imgur.com/apOEOux.jpg
<TheNumb> denysonique: ale bieda
<TheNumb> z nyndzom
<denysonique> TheNumb: to u Ciebie
<denysonique> enjoy your drm
<denysonique> i swoja podrobe KDE plazmy 5
<m477> pokazalbym swoj ale docky mi sie zepsulo
<Wizard> :D
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> denysonique: w sumie to masz rację
<Wizard> Bo docky to… uwaga…
<TheNumb> gunwo?
<Wizard> Tak jest!
<Quintasan> BlessJah: pong
<BlessJah> Quintasan: szukam kogos z JS
<m477> Wizard: a co lepsze?
<denysonique> docky troche fajny, ale gunwiano zrobiony
<denysonique> BlessJah: co chdez?
<Quintasan> BlessJah: wat?
<TheNumb> Quintasan: jak tam nowa siedziba ASI? Więcej miejsca?
<BlessJah> denysonique: dac zarobic
<Quintasan> TheNumb: zdecydowanie
<TheNumb> Tylko trochę daleko od kampusu.
<BlessJah> Quintasan: gdzie sie przeniesliscie?
<TheNumb> Quintasan: a internety też lepsze? :P
<Quintasan> T-3 piwnica
<denysonique> BlessJah: myslalem ze jakis problem
<Quintasan> TheNumb: W końcu akademickie internety
<TheNumb> tja
<TheNumb> jest gdzie torrencić
<TheNumb> <:
<TheNumb> s/torrencić/hostować raspi/
<denysonique> TheNumb: ponoc niektore maja limity
<m477> Wizard: w elementary byl dock i to dosc dobrze chodzilo wedlug mnie
<denysonique> w kde icon-only task manager dobrze chodzi
<denysonique> i wspiera te bajery od unity
<Wizard> m477: Dalej jest.
<TheNumb> m477: planka możesz sobie zainstalować
<Wizard> denysonique: Co nie zmienia faktu, że to jest KDE.
<Wizard> Czyli…
<m477> Wizard: wiem ale w ubu nie ma
<denysonique> czyli najlepsze DE ever
<TheNumb> gunwo?
<Wizard> gunwo!
<denysonique> Wizard: pokaz mi co w kde jest gunwem
<Wizard> KDE.
<denysonique> GTK - Gowno ToolKit
<denysonique> Gunwo ToolKit*
<m477> TheNumb: plank? nie ma czegos takiego u mnie
<denysonique> Nie rozumiem wciaz dlaczego n00buntu zdecydowalo sie na usuniecie ikonek trayowych?
<m477> aha trzeba dodac do repo
<Wizard> denysonique: Bywa.
<denysonique> bywa, ale nie wiem co dokladnie z tego pozytywnego mialo wyniknac
<TheNumb> usunięcie ikonek trayowych?
<TheNumb> Jak to?
<TheNumb> U mnie są.
<Wizard> SOA#1
<m477> TheNumb: spoko ten plank, mialem docky to podzialal 2 dni i sie wysypal
<TheNumb> plank to...?
<m477> docky
<m477> <TheNumb> m477: planka możesz sobie zainstalować
<TheNumb> gunwo
<m477> to http://www.noobslab.com/2014/08/install-plank-dock-and-plank-themer.html
<TheNumb> ;x
<m477> :<
<TheNumb> Mi wystarczy dock w gnome
<m477> no mi docky zdechlo chwile po uruchomieniu
<TheNumb> Pewnie przez to, że używasz minta
<TheNumb> A mint jak wiadomo, jest zepsuty.
<TheNumb> A mint jak wiadomo, jest zepsuty.
<TheNumb> A mint jak wiadomo, jest zepsuty.
<m477> skad te madrosc bierzesz?
<TheNumb> Z d... D:
<m477> (_O_) o tak o?
<TheNumb> Mam "kosę" z mintem za to, że standardowo wyłączają aktualizacje bezpieczeństwa.
<TheNumb> Głupia, zła praktyka.
<m477> eee
<TheNumb> eee no tak
<JakeL300> Witam
<TheNumb> itam
<m477> aktualizacje dzialaja jak w ubuntu
<TheNumb> m477: mylisz się
<TheNumb> https://github.com/linuxmint/mintupdate/blob/master/usr/lib/linuxmint/mintUpdate/rules
<TheNumb> lista pakietów których mint nie aktualizuje ;-)
<TheNumb> Tzn, zależy od "poziomu"
<TheNumb> m477: 4 i 5 poziomu mint standardowo nie aktualizuje
<TheNumb> czyli kernel (lol)
<m477> 4 i 5 to nie przetestowane jeszcze paczki
<m477> z bugami etc
<TheNumb> pieprzysz panie
<TheNumb> w ubuntu przechodzą testy.
<Ashiren> #tylkoarch
<m477>   http://i.imgur.com/XSYyEI3.png
<m477> TheNumb: ^
<TheNumb> m477: nie są testowane w mincie
<TheNumb> który jest zjebany
<TheNumb> ;x
<m477> ubuntu i mint to podobno to samo
<TheNumb> mint modyfikuje repozytoria
<TheNumb> i niektóre paczki
<TheNumb> (:
<TheNumb> Ashiren: nie.
<TheNumb> beer time!
<JakeL300> #tylkodos
<JakeL300> pozdrawiam
<TheNumb> rzaneta kaleta
<m477> ale paczki z ubuntu sa w pelni kompatybilne z mintem
<TheNumb> i tak i nie
<TheNumb> Te w repozytorium tak
<TheNumb> A jak instalujesz coś spoza to czasem ciulowo działa.
<m477> czyli aktualizacje bezpieczenstwa te same co w ubuntu powinny byc
<m477> bo to samo repo
<TheNumb> nie, w mincie nie są instalowane te aktualizacje ;x
<TheNumb> Na tym screenshocie widzisz przecież, że nie są zaznaczone.
<TheNumb> level 5 - kernel
<TheNumb> to najważniejsze
<TheNumb> m477: a wiesz dlaczego nie chcą instalować?
<TheNumb> Bo przy aktualizacji kernela potrafi przestać działać wifi broadcoma i zamknięte sterowniki :DDDD
<TheNumb> Czyli wygoda użytkownika ponad bezpieczeństwo.
<m477> gdzie Ty widzisz lvl 5 jako kernel
<TheNumb> https://github.com/linuxmint/mintupdate/blob/master/usr/lib/linuxmint/mintUpdate/rules
<TheNumb> *linux-|*|5||
<m477> a jak sie ma bezpieczenstwo do upgradu kernela?
<Tomash> Numb, moge wiedziec ile masz lat?
<TheNumb> Tomash: A czy to ma jakieś znaczenie?
<Tomash> Dla mnie tak
<Ashiren> czy to legalne?
<TheNumb> Tomash: jesteśmy w internecie. Mogę mieć zarówno 13 jak i 53.
<Tomash> jestem mlody, dopiero sie ucze, chce wiedziec w jakim wieku mniej wiecej ogarne linuxa na tyle co ty
<Tomash> stad te glupie pytanie
<TheNumb> Ja nie ogarniam linuksa :F
<Ashiren> TheNumb i ogarniecie linuxa
<Ashiren> :O
<Tomash> repo* ?
<TheNumb> Ashiren i ogarnięcie linuksa :O
<TheNumb> Tomash: widzisz, taki Ashiren używa Arch Linuxa, bo nie umie zainstalować Ubuntu.
<Tomash> :D
<TheNumb> Biedny.
<m477> repozytorium
<m477> :/
<m477> no, arch noobfriendly
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> nope, ubuntu patrz-przez-palce-i-klikaj-next
<Tomash> istnieje jakas komenda ktora mi pokaze zuzycie łącza w czasie rzeczywistym przez procesy?
<Tomash> cos w stylu htopa?
<BlessJah> nethogs
<TheNumb> yup
<Tomash> dziekuje )
<Tomash> :)
<Ashiren> i kolejny uzytkownik tego czatu zadowolony
<TheNumb> tak
<Ashiren> co sie stalo z trolowaniem nowych? :s
<TheNumb> Tomash: jak chcesz nie być zadowolony to zapraszam na #archlinux-pl
<Tomash> :D
<TheNumb> Tam same trole i gimby siedzą.
<TheNumb> M.in. Tw Ashiren
<Ashiren> mnie tam nie ma
<Ashiren> po co #archlinux jak sie nic nie psuje
<kretu> parchlinux
<mati75> wat?
<gjm> zaraz będę banował
<TheNumb> ale przecież to #ooboontoo
<TheNumb> Można obrażać parha
<TheNumb> developerów parcha*
<gjm> 1…
<BlessJah> za co bany?
<gjm> za ojczyznę
<BlessJah> pytam poważnie
<kretu> kogo banował?
<gjm> tego, tego i jeszcze tego
<TheNumb> /op TheNumb
<gjm> /ban TheNumb
<TheNumb> gjm: źle
<TheNumb> /op TheNumb
<gjm> dobrze
<DeNump> gjm: nie umisz
<gjm> umim
<Wizard> http://natemat.pl/124153,kto-robil-ten-system-informatyczny-dla-pkw-i-za-ile-kto-za-to-odpowiada-przeswietlamy-system-liczenia-glosow
<Wizard> gjm: Wali ci w dekiel? :D
<Wizard> Za co TheNumba zbanowałeś?
<gjm> Za darmo.
<gjm> Taka promocja.
<Wizard> gjm: Nie przestrzegasz CoC.
<BlessJah> pytanie czy podpisywał
<gjm> A Ty podpisywałeś?
<Wizard> Tak.
<gjm> Nie Ciebie pytam.
<gjm> A w ogóle to jebać biedę.
<Wizard> Nie przeklinaj :(
<gjm> A, no tak, BlessJah mnie zbanuje.
<gjm> Soraski.
<Wizard> Ja cię zbanuję.
<Wizard> Chyba jeszcze mogę.
<Wizard> Mogę :D
<gjm> Ale Twój ban chyba na mnie nie zadziała.
<Wizard> Hmm, fakt, op może gadać z banem :)
<Wizard> Może sobie też sam zdjąć.
<Wizard> Nie wiem, jak z +q.
<Wizard> Ale nie chce mi się sprawdzać.
<blessjah_> BlessJah: sup?
<blessjah_> to czemu sie nie moge...
<Dread> 22:35:26 freenode  -- | Zapytanie CTCP do BlessJah: PING 1416260126 184365
<Dread> 22:35:27 freenode  -- | Odpowiedź CTCP od BlessJah: PING 1.268 sekunda
<BlessJah> Dread: wlasnie sie zastanawiam
<Dread> o, działa.
<BlessJah> pakiety z netii dochodza do 10:  vss-8b-6k.fr.eu                                       48.282ms
<BlessJah> i gina
<BlessJah> pakiety z multimedii dochadza do tego samego miejsca (inna sciezka) i trafiaja gdzie trzeba
<Dread> czyli ovh
<mati75> netia i upc nie działa
<mati75> z vectry chodzi
<mati75> bo już mnie zasypują pytaniami
<BlessJah> mati75: robisz w ovh?
<mati75> BlessJah: robiłem
<BlessJah> heh, w sumie ciekawe tez to jest:
<BlessJah>  7:  rbx-g2-a9.fr.eu                                      13.438ms
<BlessJah>  8:  no reply
<BlessJah>  9:  rbx-g2-a9.fr.eu                                      49.604ms
<BlessJah> mati75: multimedia tez dziala
<Dread> BlessJah: norma.
<mati75> http://status.ovh.net/?do=details&id=8178&edit=yep
<mati75> macie status
<BlessJah> innymi slowy przepinaja kable i dlatego nie dziala?
#ubuntu-pl 2014-11-18
<a55h0le> czesc czemu moj dvdrom nie czyta plyt ktore w tym samym napedzie wypalalem? ubuntu 14.04
<a55h0le> nigdy wczesniej nie mialem takiego problemu
<a55h0le> a zaczely sie pare dni temu jak zainstalowalem system na nowo
<Wizard> Cześć.
<gjm> Cześć.
<Wizard> Odbanowałeś TheNumba?
<gjm> niom
<BlessJah> Wizard: ja go odbanowałem
<gjm> lel
<gjm> 07:37 !!       mode ! -b TheNumb!*@*
<BlessJah> 0838 -!- 12 - #ubuntu-pl: ban *!*thenumb@unaffiliated/thenumb [by gjm, 42435 secs ago]
<gjm> dobra, widzę
<gjm> poranny nieogar
<gjm> oslo, zwijam się do roboty
<ink3> halo:)
<mati75> gjm: mietki jestes
<ink3> pytanie o bash
<gjm> Nie da się.
<ink3>  mam takie polecenie  - sleep $[ ( $RANDOM % 15 )  + 4 ]s
<ink3> zeby przypisac je do zmiennej to wystarczy w cudzyslow wziac?
<ink3> w sensie x="sleep $[ ( $RANDOM % 15 )  + 4 ]s"
<gjm> alias chcesz zrobić?
<ink3> nie. do skryptu
<BlessJah> ink3: randSleep() { sleep $(( ( $RANDOM % 15 ) + 4 )) }
<BlessJah> przez zmienna tez sie da, ale zrob to funkcja
<ink3> BlessJah, hmm tez jest to mysl.
<ink3> A czemu sie nie da do zmiennej? (tak pytam zeby sie doksztalcic/dowiedziec)
<BlessJah> da sie
<BlessJah> $ x='echo lol'
<BlessJah> $ $x
<BlessJah> ale to niekoszerne
<ink3> BlessJah, nieprzepadam za koszernoscia ;) Ale w sumie w tym przypadku, nie ma znaczenia czy dam funkcje czy zmienna.
<BlessJah> to się robi funkcjami, latwiej sie pisze, latwiej czyta, latwiej debuguje
<ink3> a jeszcze jedno. Czy moge kumulowac funkcje? Np function_1 {funkcjaX ; funkcjaY ; funkcja Z}
<BlessJah> tak
<Wizard> https://github.com/wybory2014/Kalkulator1
<Wizard> Tak się koduje.
<ink3> Wizard, to do mnie ten link?
<BlessJah> ink3: nope, ogólnie
<BlessJah> ink3: zdeasemblowany kod kalkulatora wyborczego, straszna kupa
<ink3> a propo wyborow terazniejszych. W moim okregu jeden gosc przeszedl i poszlo na niego glosowac ....20 pare osob. Nic tylko radnym zostac na nastepne wybory :P
<TheNumb> o/
<TheNumb> Cześć, Robaczki
<Wizard> ink3: Gdzieś na wsi do rady gminy?
<Wizard> Ave, TheNumb.
<ink3> Wizard, nie. Miasto 20k. Z mojego okregu 3 kandydatow tylko bylo. I jeden wygral 1 glosem :D
<Wizard> :D
<ink3> Ogolnie to kpina te wybory. 99% kandydatow to akcja typu glosuj na moja morde
<TheNumb> Ave, Wizard.
<TheNumb> ink3: wszędzie tak jest.
<ink3> zero programu itd
<TheNumb> Wizard: widziałeś jak tam ręcznie klepali XMLe?
<TheNumb> Strach się bać ;/
<TheNumb> kilka zagnieżdżonych foreach
<ink3> Jedyne co mozna zrobic (oprocz zbrojnego przewrotu) to zrobic taki system referendow jak w szwajcarii
<TheNumb> ink3: pitolisz.
<TheNumb> Z tym zbrojnym przewrotem.
<dweller> ink3: do tego trzeba wyedukowanego społeczeństwa
<dweller> a my takiego nie mamy ;f
<TheNumb> Duża część społeczeństwa to ciemnota, której wszystko wcisną w mediach.
<ink3> nie pitole. Bo jak nie zbrojnie to jak? Proponujesz edukacje? Edukacja jest w rekach rzadzacych, media itd.
<ink3> zmienic referenda trzeba i tyle. Jak w szwajcu
<ink3> I nie ze pajace z sejmu maja decydowac czy robia referendum czy nie i maja gdzies podpisy ilus tam tysiecy ludzi.
<ink3> Ciekawe jak to jest np w Czechach? Czy tam tez nie mozna sobie referendum zrobic jak sie sejm nie zgodzi?
<Wizard> ink3: Różnica jest taka, że Szwajcarów stać na referenda, poza tym oni są federacją.
<ink3> Wg mnie spoleczenstwo powinno zadecydowac czy je stac na referendum czy nie.
<ink3> Nas tez stac na pierdoly typu skup zlomu militarnego od USA
<ink3> I inna marnacje zasobow
<ink3> zreszta mozna zrobic tak ze moze byc tylko 1 referendum na jakis okres czasu i na nim zalatwic pare spraw (jesli jest tyle)
<Wizard> Bzdura.
<Wizard> Demokracja bezpośrednia w czterdziestomilionowym kraju?
<Wizard> Szwajcaria ma trochę ponad 8 milionów.
<ink3> w szwajcu nie ma demo bezposredniej
<Wizard> Referendum (głosowanie ludowe) – forma głosowania o charakterze powszechnym, najbliższa ideałowi demokracji bezpośredniej
<Wizard> Za Wikipedią.
<dweller> zdaje się ż wszyscy podają Szwajcarię jako przykład demokracji bezpośredniej
<dweller> albo ja mam inny internet
<Wizard> Popsuty.
<dweller> :(
<Wizard> Wikipedia też podaje Szwajcarię jako przykład kraju bliskiego demokracji bezpośredniej.
<Wizard> Ale kto by tam Wikipedii wierzył, nie ink3?
<ink3> Wizard, bliskim. To jest roznica.
<BlessJah> demokracja nie dziala
<ink3> BlessJah, jaka?
<dweller> każda
<BlessJah> ink3: zadna
<ink3> a pewne jej formy? :D
<ink3> jak np w szwajcu?
<BlessJah> działają w pewnych miejscach
<ink3> no. czyli nie mozesz pisac ze nie dziala :)
<BlessJah> potrzebne jest inteligentne wyedukowane spoleczenstwo
<dweller> działa pewnie na mniejsza skalę w wyedukowanym społeczeństwie
<ink3> Acha. Ale ogolnie jest to dobry kierunek, do ktorego warto dazyc malymi krokami?
<dweller> wiesz, możesz iść w świat i edukować
<ink3> no..i wracamy do punktu wyjscia czyli potrzebne jest zbrojne albo przynajmniej ogolnokrajowe protesty zeby to wprowadzic. Albo chociaz samospalenia celebrytow :P
<dweller> przwrót nic nie da, bo idąc na rozum, skąd mam pewność że przewrotowcy to nie banda świń chcących do koryta?
<ink3> nie zrozumiales mnie. Nie musi byc to przewrot. Moze to byc np strajk generalny czy inne akcje majace na celu taka zmiane, zeby mozna bylo przeprowadzic referendum bez zgody sejmu.
<ink3> Taki maly kroczek na poczatek
<dweller> utrudniając życie społeczeństwu nic nie zdziałasz
<dweller> albo zrobią Cię na szaro
<ink3> rzadacy codziennie utrudniaja zycie i ile moga :D
<ink3> i na szaro caly czas jada. A my/spoleczenstwo co na to? beeee :D
<m477> widze przewrot na kanale szykujecie, oby wladza sie o tym nie dowiedziala :>
<m477> sila rzadu sie juz nie obali, po tym jak sejm przeglosowal ustawe o wkroczenie obcych wojsk wrazie zagrozenia ;D
<m477> co do referendów to sie dziwie czemu w tak skomputeryzowanych krajach nie idzie sie w strone tego zeby np glosowac z domu, jak i tak wszedzie jest Internet
<BlessJah> m477: autoryzacja i autentykacja calego spoleczenstwa?
<m477> a to jakis problem?
<m477> kazdy i tak juz ma wlasne ID
<BlessJah> jak bedziesz autentykowal?
<m477> hasłem ;D
<BlessJah> po tym jak wybory przeprowadzala 3 osobowa firma, kod pisala studentka-programista php a kartami do glosowania bawily sie dzieci w szkolach, bo komisie sie nie wyrobily przez noc z liczeniem...
<m477> ktore kazdy moze otrzymac np
<m477> to jest akurat farsa
<m477> mowie jakby to profesionalnie zrobic
<m477> wybory by wtedy nic praktycznie nie kosztowaly i frekwencja by odrazu wzrosla
<m477> w ten sposob kazdy obywatel moglby decydowac o kazdej wazniejszej sprawie, a nie tylko sejm
<m477> wiadomo ze cos takiego nie jest do zrobienia w 3 miesiace
<BlessJah> m477: sa wirusy podmieniajace numer konta w schowku, do glosowan tez predzej czy pozniej ktos cos wymysli
<BlessJah> nawet nie po to zeby lobbowac za jakas opcja
<BlessJah> ale zeby zdestabilizowac system na przyklad
<m477> przesadzasz ze skala problemu
<m477> to tak jakby kazdemu konta w banku oprozniali co sie przez Internet loguje
<BlessJah> mimo wszystko demokracja to nieco powazniejsza sprawa niz kradziez z konta
<m477> hajs>prawo glosu
<BlessJah> wiarygodnosc systemu>hajs
<m477> uwazam ze łatwiej pod****lic urne z glosami niz zlamac dobry system
<BlessJah> bez zostawiania sladow?
<m477> nie
<m477> jakbym np spalil taka urne, nie uniewazniono by wyborow
<m477> czy tam np lokal wyborczy z glosami
<dweller> przeprowadzić wybory w jednym okręgu to nie problem
<TheNumb> o/
<denysonique> https://i.imgur.com/Ln4afd7.jpg #wodka #sobieski #poland #londyn
#ubuntu-pl 2014-11-19
<gjm> mati75: najlepszego ;)
<mati75> gjm: danke
<drathir> bry...
<PolishPicker> noc ;)
 * drathir nie w temacie, ale tez sie przylacza do zyczen dla mati75 ...
<TheNumb> Wizard: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXHulRlq10s
<uou> witam
<uou> jakim programem moge znalezc napisy do filmu?
<TheNumb> przeglądarką
<TheNumb> http://sourceforge.net/projects/qnapi/
<TheNumb> Ale chyba już nie jest rozwijane.
<TheNumb> uou: jest w repozytorium jakby co.
<uou> wlasnie qnapi znajduje mi napisy ale tylko angielskie
<TheNumb> no trudno (:
<drathir> subdownloader
<TheNumb> .
#ubuntu-pl 2014-11-20
<inkscape3> alo:)
<inkscape3> ktos pomoze z nagraniem systemu na karte pamieci?
<inkscape3> cos zle robie na poczatku? http://wklej.org/id/1530219/
<Wizard> Eee, po pierwsze, używaj cfdiska.
<Wizard> Po drugie, karta pewnie ma partycję GUID.
 * BlessJah zawsze ciśnie gparted
<Wizard> Poza tym, po co ci partycje, skoro zaraz nadpiszesz to obrazem iso?
<inkscape3> nie iso. Bede instalowal system na arm.
<inkscape3> http://www.lemaker.org/resources/9-38/image_files.html
<inkscape3> ktorys z tych
<inkscape3> btw ktory? (byle nie raspbian)
<BlessJah> inkscape3: sam musisz zdecydować, ja sam mam archa, ale jak nie wiesz to pednie któryś z debianów
<gjm> arch to rak
<gjm> inkscape3: na bananie mam archa i działa
<Wizard> Arch to rak ;]
<inkscape3> gjm, masz archa? i banana :)
<inkscape3> dobra sciagam go.
<gjm> no mam
<Wizard> gjm: Było mu powiedzieć, że masz gentoo!
<Wizard> Byśmy go mieli z głowy na dwa tygodnie ;D
<gjm> siedzi na dysku i nawet dobrze chodzi
<inkscape3> pobiera sie
<inkscape3> gparted zrobilem na karcie fat32.
<inkscape3> w instrukcji pisalo zeby klepac to w fdisk co prawda, ale chyba to nie ma znaczenia?
<gjm> przecież wystarczy dd zrobić
<gjm> lel
<gjm> trochę bieda, że jajko 3.4
<gjm> ale nie chce mi się budować
<Wizard> Bo nie umisz :>
<gjm> poza tym nie wiem, czy patch dla GMAC wypuścili
<inkscape3> gjm, zmiesci mi sie ten arch, mam karte 4giga
<inkscape3> ?
<BlessJah> zmieści
<BlessJah> o lol, mam prawie 1G logów tam...
<inkscape3> gjm, sudo dd bs=4M if=[path]/[imagename] of=/dev/sdx to polecaja zrobic
<inkscape3> cos zmienic?
<inkscape3> w sensie inny bs albo co?
<gjm> skoro tak polecają…
<inkscape3> pewnie z pol godziny mi to zajmie na tym lapku
<inkscape3> sudo dd bs=4M if=/home/kazia/ArchLinux_For_BananaPi_v2_0.img of=/dev/sdb
<inkscape3> takie polecenie. mam nadzieje ze nie spapralem
<ftpd> Czemu hejtujecie archa?
<ftpd> Ja archem migruję vmki z proxmoxa na xena.
<ftpd> ;-)
<inkscape3> gjm, jak pozniej sprawdzic czy ten img jest na karcie?
<ftpd> Oczami.
<inkscape3> samemi oczyma sie chyba nieda
<ftpd> No jak nie?
<ftpd> Montujesz i patrzysz, czy jest content.
<inkscape3> az takich zdolnosci telekinetycznych chyba nie mam ;)
<inkscape3> ftpd, ale gdzie? teraz w xubuntowym terminalu czy juz jak karte wcisne w tego banana?
<ftpd> Jak chcesz.
<ftpd> Możesz teraz podmontować.
<ftpd> A możesz po prostu spróbować zabootować.
<inkscape3> podmontuje teraz jak tylko sie wgra. Polecenie sprawdzajace ile czasu jeszcze mi nie dziala.
<inkscape3> sudo pkill –USR1 –n –x dd
<Wizard> sudo killall -USR1 dd
<Wizard> W sumie, to to samo.
<Wizard> A patrzysz tam, gdzi dd chodzi? :D
<inkscape3> Wizard, tzn ten pkill mam wklepac tam gdzie odpalony jest dd?
<Wizard> Nie rozumiesz co piszesz i zadajesz dziwne pytaina.
<Wizard> To dd wypluwa stan kopiowania, a nie pkill.
<Wizard> Więc wynik będzie tam, gdzie dd.
<inkscape3> mozliwe, ale mam cos takiego:
<inkscape3> sudo pkill –USR1 –n –x dd
<inkscape3> [sudo] password for kazia:
<inkscape3> pkill: only one pattern can be provided
<inkscape3> Try `pkill --help' for more information
<gjm> w ogóle, to zamiast dd używam dcfldd
<gjm> nie muszę się bawić z pkill/pv
<ftpd> kill -USR1 `pidof dd`
<ftpd> najprościej
<ftpd> Weź poczytaj może o podstawach.
<inkscape3> ftpd, ale czemu? Ja sie tylko zastosowalem do instrukcji :)
<inkscape3> Twoje polecenie dziala
<inkscape3> 600 pare mega. No to ide na herbate albo kawe, zanim to sie wgra
<ftpd> Żeby rozumieć, co robisz, a nie płakać, że 'nie działa'.
<inkscape3> ftpd, jeszcze nie placze ;)
<Wizard> Ale już nam dupy trujesz ;)
<gjm> no
<gjm> to nie wróży dobrze
 * inkscape3 zaraz bedzie wrozyl z fusow
<inkscape3> gjm, jeszcze 1 giga
<inkscape3> gjm, a ten arch dla banana jest robiony przez ludzi z archa czy tych od banana?
<gjm> o matko…
<gjm> http://archlinuxarm.org/
<gjm> spadam
<Wizard> Co to jest banan?
<denysonique> banana pi pewnie
<inkscape3> denysonique, dokladnie
<inkscape3> dobra jest tak po sudo fdisk -l po wgraniu na karte
<inkscape3> http://wklej.org/id/1530379/
<denysonique> inkscape3: to jest pierwszy krok do intalacji Gentoo
<inkscape3> denysonique, mam nadzieje ze nie. Dobra probuje ta karte odpalic w  bananie
<inkscape3> hmmm odpalilo, ale konsola tylko
<Wizard> Witamy w archu.
<Wizard> A teraz, skoro masz już tam archa, to #arch-pl
<Wizard> Czy tam #archlinux-pl
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> Tylko uwaga - tam wszyscy majo Windows.
<inkscape3> ha, myslalem ze tam jest juz srodowisko graficzne
<Dread> wat :D
<loco_> quit
<loco_> quit
<loco_> exit
<Wizard> lolco?
<krystian> witam
<TheNumb> Wizard: o/
<TheNumb> Kurka, nie ma caffeine dla 14.10 ;/
<denysonique> TheNumb: Gentoo sobie zainstaluj w chroocie
<TheNumb> denysonique: Twoją starą ;/
<denysonique> TheNumb: w ryj masz, jak tylko będę w Polsce
<TheNumb> fite me irl
<denysonique> TheNumb: no a co Ty sobie myslales, za takie teksty
<TheNumb> spadaj mie z gentoo
<TheNumb> i to jeszcze w ceharucie
<TheNumb> plis
<Wizard> denysonique: Bez gróźb karalnych, proszę…
<denysonique> Wizard: ja jedynie dbam o to aby ludzie zachowywali sie na poziomie ucywilizowanym
<kretu> negocjacja przy pomocy przemocy fizycznej zdecydowanie świadczy o wysokim poziomie ucywilizowania
<kretu> gratuluję
<denysonique> kretu: Bronienie Honoru jak najbardziej
<denysonique> oraz pewnych zasad moralnych i spolecznych
<denysonique> na tym polega cywilizacja na zasadach
<denysonique> oraz na pilnowaniu ich
<Wachu> Ahh, te tematy
<Wizard> Wystraszyliście go :D
<denysonique> no bo gadamy o cywiliziacjach zamiast o sprawach komputerowych
<kretu> o sprawach komputerowych pitule codziennie conajmniej 8h, więc wieczorem dla odmiany moge o dupie maryni
<Tombus> Witam. Czy mogę zrobić downgrade kernela w Lubuntu 14.04 do np. z Lubuntu 12.10?
<jacekowski> Tombus: tak jakby
<jacekowski> Tombus: ale po co?
<Tombus> na L14.04 kernel nie obsługuje GPU GMA3600 wbudowanego w Intel Atom. Pamiętam, że na L12.10 jakieś stery były. No i przynajmniej nie zamulały mi okienka podczas przesuwania po pulpicie...
<jacekowski> musi
<mati75> SOA#1
<mati75> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<mati75> pewnie o to cudo chodzi
<mati75> na 3.16 działa
<mati75> na debianie
<Tombus> w logach mam: [   16.719213] gma500 0000:00:02.0: trying to get vblank count for disabled pipe 0
<Tombus> Już nawet niewspomnę o w ciut większej rozdzielczości filmy... Dźwięk przesunięty w stosunku do obrazu, który slajduje :/
<Novice201y> Cześć. Myślicie, że jest praca dla sympatyka Linuksa, który nie potrafi programować?
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> jest
<BlessJah> next!
<Novice201y> BlessJah: Np?
<BlessJah> pytałeś czy myślimy, że jest praca - myślimy
<kretu> BlessJah: ja o tej porze już nie myślę
<ftpd> Novice201y: zostań adminem.
<BlessJah> admin musi skrypcić
<BlessJah> jeśli jest leniwy
<kretu> każdy admin jest leniwy
<kretu> nie ma jeśli
<BlessJah> kretu: jeśli jest dobry
<Novice201y> Z tym podstawowym RHCE jest szansa na start w takim zawodzie?
<Novice201y> Czy potrzeba wyżej?
<kretu> podstawowy jest chyba rhca
<kretu> rhce jest stopień wyżej
 * BlessJah nie ma żadnego
<kretu> Novice201y: nie wystarczy
<kretu> admin musi znać się na wszystkim
<kretu> łącznie z elektryką i klimatyzacją
<Novice201y> kretu: Damn :/
<BlessJah> Novice201y: idź po prostu na studia, tam się wszystkiego dowiesz
<kretu> nie bardzo
<BlessJah> kretu: będzie wiedział czego nie wie, to już dużo
<Novice201y> BlessJah: Ze znajomych pracujących w IT, wielu pracowało już podczas studiów - one nie dają tak dużo jak się uważa.
 * kretu będzie już siedział cicho
<Novice201y> BlessJah: Bardziej właśnie praktyka.
<kretu> Novice201y: o to, to, to
<kretu> zatrudnij się nawet za pół darmo
<BlessJah> prędzej czy później będzie potrzebny papier
<kretu> byle na stanowisku z tym związanym
<ftpd> [23:24:51]  <kretu>	podstawowy jest chyba rhca
<ftpd> To się teraz inaczej nazywa.
<ftpd> rhcsa?
<kretu> a, fakt
<ftpd> rhcta?
<ftpd> coś takiego
<kretu> system administrator
<ftpd> moje rhce jest pewnie już nieważne, na 5.x robiłem.
<kretu> no teraz coś popieprzyli z tym
<kretu> moje się nie waliduje na stronie rh :(
<kretu> już pół roku hindusy walczą z moim iszju
<ftpd> BlessJah: nie zgodzę się. Robię prawie 10 lat za admina, a ze szkoły wyższej to mam 2,5 roku filozofii zaliczone.
<BlessJah> ftpd: to po co szedles na filozofie?
<kretu> BlessJah: bo mama kazała na studia iść
<kretu> ;)
<BlessJah> no tak
<ftpd> E tam, kiedyś mi się to podobało.
<ftpd> Znaczy już w liceum miałem jakieśtam fuszki około-admińskie.
<ftpd> Ale nie chciałem na informatykę, bo tam uczą kodzić, a to złe i nudne.
<BlessJah> ftpd: ja pracuje i koncze studia, wydaje mi sie ze papier predzej czy pozniej
<ftpd> BlessJah: masz rację, wydaje Ci się.
<jacekn> papier nie zaszkodzi ale duzo wazniejsze jest doswiadczenie i wiedza
<jacekn> Novice201y: a troche programowac dobrze umiec, powazniejsze problemy sie debuguje czytajac kod czesto
<jacekn> Novice201y: no i jakies jezyki skryptowe tez raczej wymagane, python, perl albo najlepiej oba (no i bash to wiadomo)
#ubuntu-pl 2014-11-21
<Ashiren> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRWrmT0ovPE
<Bercik> http://www.wykop.pl/link/2253130/dziewczyna-musiala-opuscic-semestr-poniewaz-miala-zainstalowane-ubuntu/ ;D
<Wizard> Nauczy się życia.
<Wizard> I że linugz ssie.
<Ashiren> gdyby miala archa to by zrobila doktorat
<kretu> albo wyskoczyła przez okno
<BlessJah> hm... da sie przez iptables przekierowac pakiet przychodzacy na IP/port gdzies daleko, daleko w internecie?
<BlessJah> przkierowalbym na swoim routerze z publicznym IP przkierowanie z tcp80 na shella tcp22
<BlessJah> da sie
<Wizard> Port-forwarding na polski ;P
<BlessJah> przekazywanie-portów
<BlessJah> albo spedycja
<Wizard> Spedycja pakietów :D
<TheNumb> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/11/kde-connect-indicator-use-kde-connect.html
<TheNumb> polecam
<TheNumb> o/
<gjm> może bym przetestował
<gjm> jakbym miał smarkfona
<TheNumb> a nie
<TheNumb> nokia e51 ;/
<gjm> przynajmniej bateria tydzień trzyma
<TheNumb> Mi nie przeszkadza ładowanie co trzy dni.
<gjm> szkoda tylko, że dali microjacka
<gjm> a nie mam przejściówki
<TheNumb> a nie jacka
<TheNumb> ;/
<gjm> i nie chce mi się szukać
<TheNumb> gjm: ja miałem przejściówkę z 5510 <:
<TheNumb> kekeke
<gjm> dej
<TheNumb> gjm: pińcet
<TheNumb> <:
<gjm> za pińcet to kontener kupię
<TheNumb> no
<gjm> albo telefon z normalnym złączem
<TheNumb> z chińczykiem
<gjm> powinienem ogarnąć eagle
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> nie
<gjm> o, może zbuduję Archa na Ariettę? :>
<TheNumb> arietta?
<gjm> szkoda, że wziąłem wersję 128MB
<gjm> wrzucałem gdzieś
<gjm> Arietta G25
<TheNumb> gjm: to gówienko na armv5?
<gjm> ARM9
<TheNumb> A, to w takim razie nie to.
<TheNumb> O, ariette też widziałem.
<TheNumb> gjm: ale archa? ;/
<gjm> Czemu nie?
<gjm> apt na tym chodzi jak ślimak
<TheNumb> czemu tag? :<
<TheNumb> to fsynce wywal
<TheNumb> eatmydata
<gjm> o nie
<TheNumb> Co, wolisz pacman -Seeyou?
<gjm> Działa.
<gjm> Ashiren: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10388213_783643441706804_3655337414590666612_n.jpg?oh=5a11a9d069cc77a952d1e1aa121272d9&oe=5514640A&__gda__=1428069554_a822c373cd53031d323d8c659aa1c5b5
<Ashiren> :D
<gjm> e, do tego kdeconnect pewnie półtora kde będzie chciało dociągnąć
<TheNumb> raczej nie
<gjm> "KDE Connect Indicator depends on KDE Connect (obviously), which depends on quite a few KDE packages that will be installed even though you're not using KDE. Unfortunately there's no way around this."
<TheNumb> gjm: kde connect korzystający z kf5 nie wciąga pół kde
<TheNumb> ;-)
<TheNumb> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/kdeconnect-frameworks-git
<gjm> Aur Targets    (2): qca-qt5 kdeconnect-frameworks-git
<gjm> Pacman Targets (5): extra-cmake-modules kcmutils kio libfakekey qt5-base
<TheNumb> mao
<Ad1_RnR> siemka, mam pytanko
<Ad1_RnR> otóż ostatnio reinstalowałem system na Xubuntu 14.10 amd64
<Ad1_RnR> uprzednio miałem 14.04 LTS
<Ad1_RnR> no i posiadam kartę TV Analog + Cyfra
<Ad1_RnR> Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)
<Ad1_RnR> czy jakoś tak, na PCI
<Ad1_RnR> uprzednio w 14.04 system sam mi ją wykrył i zainstalował sobie sterowniki i cieszyłem się TV w komputerze przez dłuższy czas
<Ad1_RnR> po którejś aktualizacji systemu nagle mi znikła z systemu
<Ad1_RnR> to samo stało się z kartą dźwiękową Asus Xonar d1
<Ad1_RnR> pomyślałem, że może format pomoże, więc wgrałem od razu nowsze Xubu, no i nic z tego
<Ad1_RnR> lspci | grep Philips
<Ad1_RnR> 04:05.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7131/SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)
<Ad1_RnR> niby wykrywa, że jest taka karta, ale żaden program jej nie widzi, nie mogę nic oglądać
<Ad1_RnR> tak samo z dźwiękówką, nie widać jej także w przystawce Kontrola Głośności
<Ad1_RnR> w jaki sposób mógłbym ręcznie te 2 urządzenia zainstalować?
<gjm> > sugerowanie, że w linuksie coś działa
<Ad1_RnR> gjm: czyli?
<Ad1_RnR> ogółem nie miewam zbytnich problemów z linuxem
<Ad1_RnR> teraz ostatnio co się coś spierdzieliło z kartą TV i SND
<Ad1_RnR> dodam iż zrobiłem upgrade kernela do najnowszej wersji 3.18-RC5 i skompilowałem z opcją oldconfig
<Ad1_RnR> myślałem, że może to wykryje na nowo i dogra sobie sterownik, ale nic z tego
<Ad1_RnR> ma ktoś z was jakiś pomysł jak załatwić te 2 urządzenia? :)
<gjm> wrzuć wynik lspci
<Ad1_RnR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9152460/
<Ad1_RnR> co dziwne nie widzę tam nigdzie informacji o karcie dźwiękowej Asus Xonar D1
<gjm> czy to jest lsusb?
<Ad1_RnR> ciekaw jestem czy tu nie wadzi to, że mam 2 karty dźwiękowe, wbudowaną używam na codzień, a jak chcę posłuchać muzyki na lepszym audio, to przełączam się na Xonara, tzn. przełączałem się póki mi nie znikła xd
<Ad1_RnR> oba urządzenia są na PCI xd
<gjm> to lspci
<Ad1_RnR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9152554/
<Ad1_RnR> w lspci TV widać, ale Xonara nie
<gjm> może się popsuł? :>
<Ad1_RnR> taa dwie karty się popsuły od tak o sobie ;D
<gjm> jedna
<Ad1_RnR> co ciekawe w kontrolerze audio widzę kanał z TV
<Ad1_RnR> ale nie działa tuner i wizja
<Ad1_RnR> więc i tak mi to nic nie daje, bo nawet radia nie włączę
<gjm> nie wiem w sumie
<gjm> popsuło się
<gjm> widocznie tak musi być
<Ad1_RnR> hahaha no bez jaj xd
<Ad1_RnR> może w takim razie robić formata i wgrywać stare 14.04 i wyłączyć aktualizacje xdf
<Ad1_RnR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9152687/
<Ad1_RnR> wynik dmesg |grep Philips
<Ad1_RnR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9152927/
<Ad1_RnR> modprobe saa7134
<Ad1_RnR> nic nie daje :<
<m477> a
<gjm> b
<m477> sprawdzalem godzine
<gregorijus> Dobry wieczór. Jak na wget, ściągającym in background zobaczyć, czy już skończył? Jakaś komenda???
<BlessJah> ps uax|grep wget
<Stirlitz> hej i ho
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, w ps pokazuje ile poszło?
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: pytał czy już skończyło
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, no tak, sry.
<irondew> Jes tu ktos kto ogarnia basha?
<denysonique> irondew: pewnie jest, jakie jest Twoje pytanie?
<Ashiren> "jak sie wychodzi z vima" ;d
<lnxmen> rm -rf / * ;)
<lnxmen> Wychodzi się z vima, i zamyka się system od razu. ;>
<Ashiren> happy Caturday http://i.imgur.com/vzJVyQ1.jpg
<Ad1> :q
#ubuntu-pl 2014-11-22
<Wizard> Cześć.
<gjm> ohai
<Wizard> gjm: :P
<Ashiren> :3 http://i1.kwejk.pl/k/obrazki/2014/11/29a2a4daa469b8fc0928465298f994f8.jpg
<irondew> Ogarnia ktos moze basha?
<Ashiren> tylko tworcy
<gjm> i bóg
<gjm> ale boga nie ma
<Ashiren> :* http://img-9gag-lol.9cache.com/photo/anXnd7n_700b.jpg
<Ad1> Ashiren: zoofilia?
<Novice201y> Cześć. Jest ktoś z Wawy?
<[r4]> czołem! czy tkoś tu używa XMPP z kontem zarejestrowanym na jabberpl.org?
<gjm> Novice201y: A co?
<Novice201y> gjm: Coś poza spotakaniami WarLUGu się tu dzieje?
<[r4]> gjm: potrzebuję dostać się jakoś do ich supportu, bo konto przestało mi działać
<gjm> Brud, smród i ubóstwo.
<Ashiren> awws http://i.imgur.com/gYcxB6j.jpg
<BlessJah> 1/
<gjm> Ashiren: https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/10532365_784304608307354_80327483421067731_n.jpg?oh=57f35e3a80bdd477640b6e0e31ea02e1&oe=550A8D2A
<denysonique> Jak się nazywa to narzędzie gdzie się zaznaczało region na ekranie i w terminalu wychodziła geometria?
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/ceARlhJ.jpg
<sebiusz76> witam
#ubuntu-pl 2014-11-23
<Wizard> Przychodzisz na kanał i mówisz "witam"?
<Wizard> To chyba my witamy :P
<ftpd> "Sebiusz", co za nick ;-)
<gjm> typowy seba
<mati75> jeszcze tylko karyny brak
<lnxmen> Witam.
<lnxmen> Wykupiłem serwer + domenę na OVH.
<lnxmen> Zainstalowałem apache2 na VPSie
<lnxmen> I przeszedłem przez ten tutorial https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<lnxmen> Ale przy kroku 7. dostaję "Host not found" zamiast index.html, który stworzyłem.
<lnxmen> Podgląd w panelu OVH pokazuje poprawnie zawartość index.html.
<dony32> www.SoccerTips4Sure.com
<gjm> co za hcuj
<kretu> nie klnij bo będe banował
<mati75> gjm: banuj
<mati75> cygana
<knazin> Hej
<Mhrok> Cześć!
#ubuntu-pl 2015-11-16
<mnms> Witam panowie. Pytalem juz na #ubuntu, ale tam cisza. Skonfigurowalem pod ubuntu sambe i udostepnilem pare share'ow z security type=user. Przy probie mapowania zasobu z win7 odrzuca moje poswiadczenia, a w logach samby wypluwa ze nie moze znalezc service'u (share'a), poniewaz z tego co widze ucina ostatnia litere. Spotkals sie ktos z podobnym problemem ?
<Dread> smbpasswd było?
<qermit> mnms: nie spotkałem
<qermit> mnms: wrzuć gdzies konfigurację swojej samby
<qermit> mnms: ja wole uzywac - security = share
<mnms> Dread: smbpasswd bylo
<qermit> mnms: pokash ten konfig i logi
<mnms> Ogolnie to problem wystepowal jak bylem zalogowany na innego usera i probowalem zmapowac podajac dane innego usera
<mnms> qermit: teraz jestem atakowany nastepnym komunikatem: string_to_sid: SID @serwis is not in a valid format. Juz wklejam
<mnms> w sensie wrzuce gdzies te konfigi
<mnms> qermit: http://pastebin.com/rq11CgSA
<qermit> masz grupę serwis?
<qermit> http://pastebin.com/rq11CgSA
<qermit> fack
<qermit> getent group serwis
<qermit> o, bida firma
<mnms> stworzylem grupe unixowa serwis
<drathir> bry...
<qermit> teraz?
<mnms> qermit: byla stworzona na poczatku
<qermit> mnms: podejrzewam problem z mapperem w takim razie
<mnms> qermit: nie mapowalem w ogole group
<qermit> wiem
<qermit> ale samba musi to zmapować na SID
<qermit> jakoś
<qermit> idmap config * : backend = tdb <- czyli konfigurowałeś
<mnms> myslalem ze po nazwie usera ktory podawany jest potrafi wyszukac do jakich grup nalzy
<qermit> potrafi
<mnms> to czemu katuje mnie tymi logami ?
<qermit> mnms: btw - polecam tobie FreeIPA jeżeli chcesz się bawić w sambowanie
<qermit> mnms: wklej trochę logów
<mnms> qermit: ogolnie w logach w kolko przewija sie ten komunikat ../libcli/security/dom_sid.c:208(dom_sid_parse_endp) string_to_sid: SID @serwis is not in a valid format
<mnms> tylko rozne grupy
<drathir> a samba nie ma osobnych poswiadczen niz systemowe? /me dawno nie uzywal...
<qermit> samba to samba
<qermit> mnms: no coś masz nie tak z domeną
<qermit>  /msg *status /* BIG NOTE: this function only does SIDS where the identauth is not >= 2^32 */
<qermit>  conv > UINT8_MAX)
<qermit> drathir: jakie masz gidy?
<qermit> mnms: jakie masz gidy?
<mnms> UINT8 ?
<mnms> takk niskie ?
<qermit> http://code.metager.de/source/xref/samba/libcli/security/dom_sid.c
<mnms> no juz patrze na kod...
<qermit> czekaj, coś mnie tu nie pasi
<mnms> rozumiem, ze sidstr to bedzie w tym przypadku @serwis
<qermit> a nie, czekaj to są wersje rewizji
<mnms> qermit: patrzysz ta funkcje
<mnms> dom_sid_parse_endp ?
<mnms> to jest parswoanie SIDA
<qermit> tak
<qermit> i tam ci się wywala
<qermit> https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Security_Identifier
<mnms> no to zobacz co u mnie sie dzieje zamast dostac tego sida dostaje nazwe grupy
<mnms> tak ja to widze, popraw mnie jesli zle mysle
<qermit> no może tak być
<mnms> tylko do cholery czemu..
<mnms> z tego co widze na samba learn koncowki maja konfigurowana domene do ktorej nelza i na sambie robione jest mapowanie
<mnms> tylko chcielabym uniknac konfigurowanie koncowek i zostawienie tylko grupy roboczej - nie wiem czy tak to moze w ogole dzialac..
<qermit> mnms:  a co próbujesz osiągnąć?
<qermit> mnms: może lepiej postawić prawdziwego IDN
<mnms> qermit: dostep do zasobow z ograniczeniem zapisu i odczytu dla grup uzytkownikow
<mnms> w tej chwili samba jest w standalone mode
<mnms> i to dziala ale czasami ktos nie moze dostac sie do zasobu z jakiegos powodu potem zaczyna to dzialac (pewnie po restarcie). No i te wpisy w logach z SIDami
<mnms> w ogole nie moze przegladac zasobow, a nie dostac sie do jednego zasobu*
<qermit> mnms: z doświadczenia wiem że najlepiej zacząć od secyrity = share
<mnms> qermit: a to nie zostalo wycofane w sambie 4 ?
<mnms> cos mi swita ze gdzies wizialem...
<qermit> mnms: a, samba4
<qermit> po co tobie samba4?
<mnms> no 4.1.6 ? :)
<mnms> cos z nia nie tak
<mnms> ?
<mnms> pierwszy raz bawie sie z samba ;)
<qermit> mnms: http://wklej.org/id/1844821/
<qermit> kermit@szenbor:~$ samba -V
<qermit> Version 4.1.17-Ubuntu
<mnms> zagubilem sie :)
<qermit> mnms: podejrzewam że jeszcze do czegoś będziesz chciał używac kiedyś bazy użytkowników. Polecam FreeIPA (do trzymania danych o userach). Używam tego do zarządzania dostępem do linuxów głównie
<qermit> zacznij od tego konfiga co ci podałem
<qermit> phttp://www.freeipa.org/page/Howto/Integrating_a_Samba_File_Server_With_IPA
<mnms> wkleiles mi mojego pastebina chyba
<qermit> 14:22 < qermit> mnms: http://wklej.org/id/1844821/
<mnms> ok, sorrt
<mnms> qermit: ale jestem w stanie ograniczyc zapis i odczyt dla grup uzytkownikow przy security share
<mnms> ?
<qermit> no jesteś
<qermit> mnms: jest taki plus że część udziałów można wtedy używać bez żadnych poświadczeń
<qermit> w porównaniu do security user
<mnms> ale czytam smb.conf i nie ma tam w security opcji share
<mnms> https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smb.conf.5.html#SECURITY
<qermit> mnms: różnica jest taka że przy user - całe połączenie jest robione jednym poświadczeniem , a share traktuje osobono każdy udział
<qermit> https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/ServerType.html#id2559276
<qermit> mnms: ty patrzysz na sekcję [global]
<qermit> olej to
<mnms> no ale w Twoim konfigu security = share jest w globalu - sorry jesli mieszam, ale nie kumam tego..
<qermit> pczekaj, może coś pokręciłem
<mnms> ok
<qermit>   WARNING: Ignoring invalid value 'share' for parameter 'security'
<qermit> faktycznie zmieniło się od wersji 3
<qermit> dawno tego nie sprawdzałem
<mnms> no mowie, user jest default teraz
<mnms> hm
<qermit> mnms: to poprostu zakomentuj :)
<qermit> powinno działać
<mnms> ale Twoj konfig nie ma write list i read list z grupami
<qermit> muszę podłączyć swoją sambę do IPA
<mnms> wiec nie wiadomo czy tez bedzie dzialal
<qermit> mnms: zacznij od czegoś co działa
<mnms> teoretycznie moze byc to samo bo duzo one sie nie roznia od siebie
<qermit> potem spróbuj dodać grupę
<mnms> qermit: z tego ludzie korzystaja juz.. druga sprawa ze moj blad to problem z SIDEM i grupami jesi wywale grupy, read listy i write listy, nie sadze zebybyl problem
<mnms> a IPA zarzadza userami systemowymi przez web'a tak ?
<qermit> ma moduł do zarządzania przez WWW
<qermit> dosyć ładne wdrożenie kerberosa, ma tryb replikacji multimaster
<mnms> pisze ze fedora i redhat
<mnms> jest juz paczka czy trzeba kompilowac pod ubuntu
<qermit> mnms: nie wiem, serwer postawiłem na CentOS 7.1
<qermit> mnms: odseparowany
<qermit> mnms: w domu z kolei mam wirtualkę z CentOS 7.1
<mnms> qermit: ciezka sprawa z wdrozeniem tego
<firemark> to fajnego w centosie?
<qermit> firemark: ma pakiet FreeIPA serwer
<qermit> mnms: na ubuntu są już od jakiegoś czasu moduły IPA do SSSD
<mnms> qermit: wolalbym rozwiazac ten problem z samba, niz wchodzic w cos nowego raczej
<qermit> możesz to zrobić samą sambą, ale rozsypie ci się konfig/bazka wewnętrzna i będziesz zakładał konta ludziom od nowa
<qermit> 1GB ram spokojnie strcza na wirtualkę
<mnms> qermit: w jakim sensie zrobic sama sambe ?
<qermit> mnms: konfig który robisz wymaga dwuch rzeczy
<qermit> mnms: wewnetrznej bazy użytkowników samby i bazy systemowej
<qermit> takie trochę kijowe rozwiązanie
<qermit> mnms: jest jeden plus użycia IPA - masz gotowe rozwiązanie do zarządzania kompami (linux)
<qermit> nie trzeba się gimnastykować z synchronizacją haseł
<mnms> qermit: caly czas mowisz o IPA, nie upieram sie ze to nie jest lepsze rozwiazanie po prostu chcialbym rozwiazac problem z samba, na ta chwile to dla mnie lepsze rozwiazanie
<mnms> mialo byc caly czas mowiszo IPA ?
<qermit> mnms: widzę że lepsze, pewnie działa :)
<mnms> qermit: :)
#ubuntu-pl 2015-11-17
<foxshot> Czesc.
<firemark> witam
<foxshot> Co tam?
<foxshot> Jak weekend mija?
<firemark> weekend?!
<foxshot> A... dzis wtorek. Racja!
<foxshot> Sa na freenodzie jakies zywsze pokoje?
<firemark> nie dla ciebie
<qermit> foxshot:  nie ma, idź na quakenet
<qermit> albo na ircnet
<qermit> albo na kurnik (czy to jeszcze działa?)
<gjm> na czaterię
<shpaq`> 'pokoje'
<shpaq`> so cooool
<qermit> shpaq: nie oglądał nigdy żółwi nindża, nie wie że siedzimy w kanałach
<foxshot> :D
<foxshot> Nie smiac sie!
<shpaq> żółwie ninja++
<firemark> a tak serio
<qermit> http://www.ultimatetop10s.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/teenage_mutant_ninja_turtles.jpg
<firemark> foxshot: w hackerspacejsowych kanałach sie duzo dzieje
<firemark> #hackerspace-krk #hackerspace-pl ewentualnie #czarnobyl (slaski)
<firemark> na kanale hs-wro sie nic nie dzieje bo zyja w wlasnym, fajnym swiecie
<shpaq> firemark: znowu reklamujesz hakerspejsy?
<qermit> shpaq: zabiera dusze
<shpaq> tia
<firemark> shpaq: jak znów?
<shpaq> o tak o
<d42> pierwsza zasada hakerspejsów
<d42> nie mówimy o hakerspejsach ,_,
<Venomen> hej, korzysta ktos moze z pycharma?
<Dread> a komu to potrzebne?
<Venomen> a o to pytam? :)
<firemark> a moze dont ask2ask?
<firemark> Venomen: ja korzystam, teraz
<Venomen> dziwny problem, po aktualizacji nie mam live edit html
<Venomen> nie otwiera w ogole w edytorze
<Venomen> ani jump to source f4 nie dziala nic
<Venomen> gdzies to zachomikowane w opcjach jest?
<firemark> to może odpal przegladarke?
<firemark> :-D
<firemark> nie korzystam z tej opcji, jest mi zbędna
<Venomen> hmm no ja cos bawie sie z django i srednio chce skakac po edytorach skoro wczesniej działało
<Venomen> firemark a zobacz czy mozesz zrobic Add file > html
<firemark> Venomen: nie mogę teraz
<Venomen> bo u mnie cos nie tak z cala klasa html nie moge plikow do projektu dodac itp
<Venomen> ehh reinstall pomogl.. porazka
<firemark> …
<firemark> tak
<firemark> nie lubie gdy reinstall pomaga
<foxshot> :)
<Venomen> firemark no nic gorszego jak nie znac przyczyny ;)
<julek> cześć
<Ashiren> dzien dobry
<jw> Są może jakieś wieści o forum Ubuntu?
<Ashiren> hm?
<Ashiren> nie dziala
<Ashiren> pewnie nikt nie uzywa :d
<jw> Pewnie tak, tylko szkoda bo trochę wiedzy tam było.
<Ashiren> mhm
<julek> na wiki archa i gentoo jest wiecej ;)
<jw> W sumie racja, ale jakoś tak podobało mi się na tym forum:)
<shpaq> gen2wiki jest jeszcze rozwijane?
<firemark> chyba nie
<shpaq> archowe na pewno jest
<shpaq> też mam takie wrażenie, większość info jest mocno outdated
<firemark> najwidoczniej gentoo spadło na popularności
<firemark> albo trzyma tylko super userów
<shpaq>  był taki sytuacyjny dzolk parę lat temu
<shpaq> 'gentoo wiki is outdated' ;)
<firemark> to teraz go wytłumacz
<shpaq> co tu tłumaczyć?
<firemark> co cie w nim śmieszy :D
<Ashiren> przeciez to sama prawda
<shpaq> wszystko
<julek> shpaq, dalej jest tam sporo wiedzy "gruntownie" przedstawione
<julek> a nie jak na forum ubuntu: "wklej to magiczne zaklęcie" i tyle
<firemark> julek: no ale ubuntu nie jest dla pro userów
<firemark> tylko ci co nie lubią się pierdolić zbytnio :-)
<sysek> o. padło w końcu
<shpaq> julek: wiem, że jest
<shpaq> problem polega na tym, że sporo jest już trochę przestarzała
<sylwek> cze, wiecie co zrobic zeby przy każdym otwieraniu laptopa ( wczesniej właczony) nie wskakiwało mi okienko wykrywania ekranu?
<sylwek> srodowisko xface, 15.10
<sylwek> sciagam nieraz cos, zamykam lapka, pozniej przychodze otwieram i odrazu podwojnie mi sie wlacza wykryj ekrany
<sylwek> tylko tak sie dzieje na xface, na gnome jest normalnie
<qermit> nie mam xfce
<gjm> install gentoo
<sylwek> to cos nie tak jest z tym srodowiskiem xface
<sylwek> instalowalem ostatnio ale mi nie wyszło
<sylwek> tutorial 3 strony
<sylwek> instalacji
<sylwek> a wiesz na czym?
<sylwek> cp /mnt/cdrom/boot/gento.igz /boot/initramfs
<sylwek> wogile nie ma katalogu boot na plycie
<qermit> to smutne
<qermit> jak ona śmiała się uruchomić w takim razie
<sylwek> no smutne
<sylwek> w tybie LIVE
<sylwek> uruchomilem
<sylwek> wersja cos tam 2015
<sylwek> nie 2011
<sylwek> tylko 2015
<qermit> sylwek: kiedyś się nauczysz, nie martw się
<sylwek> moze podaj linka do sciagniecia dobrej wersji gentoo
<TheNumb> sylwek: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:Main_Page
<sylwek> czekaj czekaj,,, wykoleilem sie na tym
<TheNumb> qermit: to ktoś jeszcze w ogóle instaluje gentoo?
<qermit> sylwek: zdradzę ci sekret - gentoo można zainstalować z czegokolwiek
<qermit> TheNumb: ktoś widocznie tak
 * qermit instalował kiedyś z windowsa
<TheNumb> po co, przecież jest ubuntu
<sylwek> Copy kernel image and initramfs from LiveDVD to your new system
<TheNumb> :|
<qermit> sylwek: pewnie coś źle zrobiłeś
<qermit> nie umiłeś
<sylwek> szukam lekkiej dystrybucji na mojega starego netbooka
<sylwek> msi u180
<TheNumb> zainstaluj
<TheNumb> gentoo
<qermit> TheNumb: tylko LFS
<TheNumb> qermit: lfs?
<TheNumb> https://git-lfs.github.com/
<TheNumb> ?
<qermit> Linux From Scratch
<TheNumb> a
<TheNumb> a co to?
<TheNumb> to takie ubuntu?
<sylwek> pewnie tak
<sylwek> moze nie, kto wie
<sylwek> yyyy dzis mecz
<sylwek> !!!
<sylwek> spadam na browara i na meczyk,,,,,,,
<TheNumb> a na co komu mecz
<TheNumb> browara to rozumiem
<TheNumb> ale mecz?
<gjm> może chodziło mu o mocz?
<TheNumb> może
<TheNumb> mecz i mocz
<TheNumb> praktycznie to samo
<firemark> dla mnie ogladanie meczy to strata czasu. Jakiekolwiek
<firemark> czy piłeczka nożna
<firemark> czy dota
<TheNumb> no
<TheNumb> firemark++
<firemark> chyba ze '1st' na kanalach
<firemark> :D
<firemark> te emocje!
<sysek> :)
<sylwek> mecz
<sylwek> nie mocz
<sylwek> :(
<sylwek> widac nie kazdy lubi ten sport
<firemark> ciebie tez nie lubimy
<sylwek> dlaczego?
<firemark> bo ja tak zdecydowałem
<sylwek> ?
<sylwek> tylko krotko
<sylwek> bo 2 polowa meczu sie zaczyna
<sylwek> polska - czechy
<gjm> dej strima seba
<qermit> jaki mocz
<sylwek> firemark: wiec ?
<sylwek> slucham
<sylwek> czytam
<firemark> sylwek: lol, ty tak serio? :D
<sylwek> pisze
<gjm> sylwek: 21:45 < gjm> dej strima seba
<sylwek> ehh
<sylwek> nie  bede pisal o troszke piwka Lezajskiego wypilem
<gjm> nie?
<sylwek> dlaczegoz
<sylwek> ?
<firemark> wkurwiony gjm :o
<gjm> bóg tak chciał
<sylwek> piwo jest dowodem na to ze bog nas kocha i sie o nas troszczy
<sysek> sylwek: chciałbyś
<sylwek> co chcialbym
<sylwek> ?
<sylwek> sysek
<firemark> sylwek: O panie. To nie jest czateria
<firemark> wyluzuj i nie dręcz ludzi :D
<sylwek> ej
<sylwek> co ty piszesz
<sylwek> rqz na godzine sie ktos odezwie
<sylwek> a ty piszesz "wyluzuj"
<BlessJah> :D
<sylwek> ?
<sylwek> heh polska - czechy 3-1
#ubuntu-pl 2015-11-18
<me> witam
<me> czy forum zostało zlikwidowane?
<gjm> nie mamy nic wspólnego z forum
<Guest7745> gdzie najlepiej uzyskać pomoc po polsku?
<Guest7745> wcześniej było polskie forum poswiecone ubuntu
<Guest7745> a od jakiegos czasu nie mozna tam wejsc
<sylwek> pewnie pomoc to tylko w Google mozna znalesc
<gjm> znaleźć
<sylwek> jeden h...j
<sylwek> :)
<gjm> chuj
<sylwek> hehe
<sylwek> nie ma tego w polskim slowniku
<sylwek> a moze jest??
<sylwek> hmmm, cacao czy kakao ?
<gjm> http://36.media.tumblr.com/c7b5caf2f532befdd9bca53d3b750030/tumblr_mg62b46ZRo1rcnsvjo1_500.jpg
<Ashiren> :<
<qermit> http://jbzd.pl/obr/429402/niezle
<sylwek> no dobre
<firemark> qermit: lol
<sylwek> az mie zabolało
<sylwek> znacie jakies darmowe strony zeby DDNS zalozyc?
<sylwek> bo wszedzie chcą kas
<sylwek> kase
<jacekn> http://freedns.no-ip.com
<jacekn> tylko co miesiac chyba trzeba kliknac linka w emailu zeby rekord nie wygasl
<sylwek> jeszcze kurcze zeby no maim ruterze byla taka opcja na no-ip.com
<jacekn> na moim jest
<sylwek> zeby wpisac ddns
<qermit> uzywam tego, raz na miesiac musze klikac
<qermit> tylko często spam przysyłają
<mati75> 08:56 -!- ari-tczew [~ari@ubuntu/member/ari-tczew] has quit [Quit: Konversation terminated!]
<mati75> fuck
<gjm> icoteras
<mati75> sam będę psuł
<shpaq> na he jest
<shpaq> co prawda 'ręcznie' trzeba to apdejtować, ale i tak jest w porzo
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> shpaq: podobno mozna skrypta dac co z pc bedzie aktualizowal dobry pomysl, jakby openwrt-ka dalo rade to tam zapewne bylaby mozliwosc...
<shpaq> można
<shpaq> mam tak sklikane u siebie
<shpaq> podobnie z tunelami
<drathir> szkoda,ze routery nie maja mozliwosci wlasnego klienta dodania... tez mam starszy model to nie chcieli zaktualizowac fw jak poprosilem ;p
<shpaq> nie boli mnie to jakoś specjalnie
<drathir> klienta/uslugi*
<shpaq> skrypt w cronie i już
<bdert> Czesc, moglby mi ktos poswiecic kilka minut w zakresie, laptop'a z ubuntu (lenovo y50-70)/geforce, a sterownikow nvidia. Nie wiem czy je dobrze wgralem. Sa dwie karty hybrid. nvidia-settings dziala, OK mam ustawione na intel'a (powersave mode), ale wiatrak chodzi dosyc glosno + przed chwila korzystajac z phpstorma i chrome'a, wylaczyl sie tak po prostu...
<Voldenet> bdert: nie laptop'a a laptopa
<Voldenet> co do wiatraków, to niekoniecznie musi być oznaka tego, że gpu chodzi - może to cpu się tak grzeje
<Voldenet> zerknij na temperatury w lm-sensors
<TheNumb> tak
<sylwek> o jest i zaba
<Guest36713> jest zielona
<sylwek> chwile byla
<sylwek> :)
<Guest36713> dobra ja sie dopiero ucze
<sylwek> dlaczego jako guest jestes
<Guest36713> widocznie zaba niedozwolone
<sylwek> heh pitolisz
<sylwek> zaba to polskie imie przeciez
<Guest36713> You failed to identify in time for the nickname zaba_
<Guest36713> * Zmieniasz pseudonim na Guest36713
<Guest36713> takie cos dostalem
<sylwek> moze ktos inny takie ma
<Guest36713> nie widze w klientach
<sylwek> tam jest takie polecenie do zmiany nicka
<sylwek> a moze sie wyloguj i raz jeszcze zaloguj
<Guest36713> ok
<sylwek> heh thefrog
<thefrog> tak\
<sylwek> a patrz co mi wyskoczylo
<sylwek>  thefrog (~zaba@adop14.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl) wchodzi do pokoju #ubuntu-pl
<thefrog> a co to jest adop14
<thefrog> to z sieci?
<sylwek> to kawalek z twojego adresu naoplus.adsl
<sylwek> cos jak DDNS?
<thefrog> to akurat wiem
<thefrog> spoko
<sylwek> a wysypal mi sie DDNS
<sylwek> juz nie dziala, nie wiem czego
<sylwek> jakas kase chcieli
<sylwek> 19,99$ za rok
<thefrog> na ruterze sprawdzales czy polaczony?
<sylwek> wczoraj cos mi na maila przyszlo
<sylwek> zeby przedluzyc i zaplacic
<gjm> oy vey
<gjm> piniendze za usługę chcą
<gjm> co za świnie
<thefrog> a to no ip tez nie dziala?
<sylwek> moze ISIS to przejął
<sylwek> i kasy chce
<thefrog> na ropie zarabiaja
<sylwek> ip dziala, tylko przeciez sie zmienia
<sylwek> czekaj chwile, ide sie wylac
<thefrog> noip.com
<sylwek> jestes?
<thefrog> tak
<sylwek> ty przez te wiatry
<sylwek> cos mi sie z LTE popieprzylo
<thefrog> masz zimno w domu
<sylwek> zawsze mialem H+ i slabo torenty szly
<sylwek> dzis podlaczylem i zapusciłem torenta i mi drze 25Mb/s
<thefrog> zmieniles z 5 na 2.4 ghz?
<sylwek> a nie wiem nawet
<sylwek> czy sie zmienilo
<sylwek> ale chyba ta wierzyczka z nadajnikiem sie przechylila w strone mojego domu
<sylwek> i przez to lepiej dziala
<thefrog> hahaha
<thefrog> to jest ten powid
<Ashiren> moze ktos zaczal seedowac tego ubuntu
<thefrog> hehe
<sylwek> co w zyciu mi tak nie dzialalo, Play przestał blokowac torrenty?
<sylwek> jeszcze przez LTE?
<sylwek> nie chce mi sie wierzyc
<thefrog> nie wiem
<thefrog> nie znam sie
<thefrog> zarobiony jestem siedzeniem
<sylwek> zapuscilem 2 filmy, jeden sie sciagal z 1,37MB/s a drugi 1,47MB/s
<sylwek> jednoczesnie
<thefrog> no to wychodzi 24 Mb
<sylwek> no
<sylwek> ale ja nigdy takiego nie mialem transferu w domu
<sylwek> wczoraj po tym co palilem
<sylwek> to dzis myslalem ze umre w robocie
<thefrog> nie mam zadnej podstawy zeby to sprawdzic
<thefrog> czego?
<sylwek> gorzej niz kac
<thefrog> za duzo wczoraj bylo?
<sylwek> 3 lufki
<sylwek> rano do kibla nie trafilem nawet
<thefrog> po co?
<sylwek> a o tak, myslalem ze dzis sobota
<thefrog> a tak wogole to skad wytrzasnales lufke?
<sylwek> magda mi pozyczyla
<thefrog> to jeszcze do baru wrociles?
<sylwek> nie no, do domu wziolem se
<sylwek> siedzialem przed kompem i na strychu palilem
<thefrog> to po co mnie sie pytales czy mam?
<sylwek> bo zapomnialem ze jej nie oddalem
<thefrog> hehe
<sylwek> kefas se faceboka zalozyl
<sylwek> mowilem ci?
<thefrog> kefas mial facebooka
<TheNumb> proszę się wyrażać
<thefrog> tylko zawiesil
<TheNumb> a nie się od kefasów wyzywacie
<sylwek> kefas,, hehe tak kumpla nazywamy
<thefrog> kefas to piotr
<thefrog> przecie
<sylwek> z jakiego jezyka
<sylwek> ?
<TheNumb> hehe
<TheNumb> to może sobie piszcie na query
<TheNumb> a nie kanale syficie
<thefrog> hebrajski
<sylwek> TheNumb przeciez tu nikt nic nie pisze godzinami
<sylwek> to nie czat na wp.pl
<TheNumb> dokładnie
<sylwek> ze sie syfi
<TheNumb> proszę sobię pójść na query
<TheNumb> albo zawołam gjm i posprząta
<TheNumb> ;f
<sylwek> thefrog
<thefrog> ?
<sylwek> lepiej patrzyc w pusty ekran caly dzien
<sylwek> taka cisza tu
<TheNumb> tak
<thefrog> w mahjonga zagrac
<sylwek> w co?
<thefrog> takie kostki
<TheNumb> a słyszeliście że francja ma wojne z paryżem?
<sylwek> a po co mi to, ja w Donbasie mieszkam
<sylwek> a Thefrog Moskwie
<thefrog> powiedzial
<thefrog> hehe polska walczy z warszawą
<thefrog> smiechu warte
<sylwek> ja to licze pociski artylerii a Thefrog nimi strzela z drugiej strony granicy
<thefrog> ta
<thefrog> czas na dymek
<sylwek> nie pale
<sylwek> moze w piatek
<sylwek> znowu mi sie dni popieprzą
<sylwek> TheNumb to nie czasami z Linkin Park, taki kawałek?
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> linkin park to ciota i chuj
<TheNumb> skończyli się na meteorze
<TheNumb> ;/
<sylwek> bo wlasnie slucham open fm tylko Linkin Park i leci Numb
<TheNumb> ;f
<TheNumb> dobrze, że ich radio na spotify ma coś normalnego w kolejce
<sylwek> tylko wlasnie to jest spoko, reszta do kitu, lepsze digitalgunfire
<TheNumb> nie znam
<sylwek> eee
<thefrog> to jest stacja radiowa
<TheNumb> a, to jakieś radio
<TheNumb> meh
<TheNumb> wolę spotify
<thefrog> ciezke trance czy jakos tak
<sylwek> jak sie tego digitalgufire slucha to przynajmniej nie wiadomo o co chodzi
<sylwek> i sie tak słucha zeby zalapac
<sylwek> i tak non stop
<thefrog> niemiecka stacja
<thefrog> w sumie wole antyradio
<thefrog> tam jest fajna muzyka
<sylwek> ale w antyradio polskie piosnki lecą
<sylwek> słuchasz tego?
<thefrog> nietylko
<thefrog> tak slucham
<sylwek> jak to na ubuntu zainstalowas
<thefrog> nie da sie
<sylwek> nie ma tego w repo
<sylwek> pewnie sie da
<sylwek> tylo trzeba poszukac
<sylwek> jak openfm da sie zainstalowac to i tamto mozna
<thefrog> trzeba sobie zrobic liste np w winampie i potem to otworzyc w rythmbox
<thefrog> m3u
<sylwek> mozna bezposrednio sciagnąc ze strony pewnie,, jakos wget http://......
<thefrog> jest dostepne na winde  ichyba ios
<sylwek> tak jak w openfm mozna to zrobic
<thefrog> www .antyradio.pl
<gjm> TheNumb: co?
<sylwek> wget http://open.fm/6.m3u
<sylwek> np
<sylwek> 6.m3u to pewnie 6 stacja tam u nich
<TheNumb> gjm: co zobacz co odpapieżają
<TheNumb> spam na 5 ekranów
<sylwek> heh
<gjm> co tu się odpapieża
<thefrog> gada
<sylwek> nie znam zeby tu papież pisał
<TheNumb> żaby to płazy, nie gady
<TheNumb> sylwek: a ty co, w rosji mieszkasz?
<TheNumb> "nie znam" :D
<thefrog> porazka
<sylwek> porazka
<sylwek> czekaj,
<gjm> cyka blat
<sylwek> TheNumb , polonista ?
<TheNumb> cyka
<TheNumb> sylwek: nie, sysadmin
<TheNumb> : D
<sylwek> to cos w rodzaju aslaim?
<TheNumb> ale dla Ciebie kotku moge być nawet polonistą ( ͡o ͜ʖ ͡o)
<sylwek> ups
<sylwek> kurcze, jak to narysowales
<sylwek> albo narysowałas???????
<sylwek> matko jedyna
<TheNumb> ( ノ ￣ ▽ ￣ )ノ Ｄｏｈｏｈｏｈｏｈｏ~
<thefrog> musialo troche zejsc
<TheNumb> ja niczego nie rysuje (┛◉Д◉)┛彡┻━┻
<sylwek> aa wiem
<TheNumb> prosze mi nie offtopowac na moim kanale (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻
<gjm> to są hierglify
<TheNumb> tak
<sylwek> to kombinacja przycisków alt+ctrl+del
<Bercik> to są gify w ascii ;p
<TheNumb> Bercik: otóż to.
<thefrog> znikam na film
<TheNumb> znikaj
<sylwek> do kina?
<sylwek> no i poszedł
<sylwek> hmmm
<Bercik> zawstydził się, że nie umie "rysować"
<TheNumb> tak
<sylwek> dobra znawcy, mam pytanie do was
<sylwek> bo sobie na netboku zainstalowalem opensuse 12.3
<sylwek> i mam ssh zainstalowane na nim tez
<sylwek> dlaczego kur.... sie nie moge na niego przez ssh dostac
<Bercik> usuń konto
<TheNumb> bo nie masz uruchomionego sshd
<TheNumb> albo nie masz puszczonego na firewallu
<sylwek> akurat  mam
<TheNumb> a tak w ogóle to zrób upgrade do nowszego wydania
<TheNumb> bo 12.3 jest już wiekowe :D
<TheNumb> teraz najnowsze jest 42.1
<sylwek> jak wiekowe jak bylo z linuxmagazine jakies 3 miesiace temu chyba
<TheNumb> serio kupiłeś płytę z linuksem? :DDDDD
<sylwek> taaa, skok z 12.3 na 42.1
<sylwek> to ile to lat
<TheNumb> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=opensuse
<TheNumb> zobacz
<Bercik> jak to wersje chrome-a to ze dwa tygodnie jak nic.
<TheNumb> 12.3 - data wydania 2013 rok
<TheNumb> :D
<sylwek> nie kupielm tylko na firme taki gosc prenumeruje w pracy
<sylwek> i pozniej na makulature to idzie
<sylwek> plyty oczywisice osobno
<sylwek> Ochrona srodowiska
<sylwek> ok 12.3 data wyadnia
<sylwek> a 42.1 to jaka to data wydania?
<TheNumb> nie
<sylwek> 2042?
<TheNumb> po prostu z dupy sobie wzięli 42 i tyle
<TheNumb> jak to opensuse
<TheNumb> 11.0 było z tego co pamiętam w 2008 roku
<TheNumb> to nie ubuntu które ma nazewnictwo jakie ma ;p
<sylwek> porazka
<gjm> poważka
<TheNumb> poważka g
<sylwek> nie no porazka
<Bercik> wracając do meritum, najprawdopodobniej masz wyłączoną usługę
<sylwek> czyli nie wystarczy ja w ubuntu zainstalowac ssh i tyle, tylko cos trzeba jeszcze uruchamiac
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> systemctl start sshd
<sylwek> no to jutro wyj...e tego opensuse
<TheNumb> albo pewnie w yast da się wyklikać
<sylwek> po cholere tak sobie sami to komplikują
<Bercik> Linuksiarzy nie zrozumiesz....
<sylwek> tak samo jak w ubuntu "apt-get install", nie mozna to jednym slowem nazwac?
<sylwek> np. install
<TheNumb> nie
<sylwek> alo krocej nawet
<TheNumb> bo install jest już zajęte
<TheNumb> nie wiem czy wiesz
<TheNumb> pewnie nie wiesz
<TheNumb> :D
<sylwek> no to niech np. inst
<Bercik> to wynika z czego innego
<TheNumb> nikt ci nie zabrania zrobić sobie aliasu w shellu
<TheNumb> ;]
<gjm> alias inst='apt-get install'
<TheNumb> ^
<gjm> magic.gif
<sylwek> skoro mozna sobie zamiast IP wpisac jakiegos hosta, to dlaczego tego nie mozna sobie samemu czyms zastapic
<gjm> przecież ci pisze, że możesz
<TheNumb> gjm: coś czuję, że trol
<Bercik> nie rozumiem, pytasz laczego używamy adresów IP zamiast nazw "normalnych"
<Bercik> ?
<sylwek> nieno, w systemie u siebie tak zrobic, np sie loguje na srwer w robocie ssh root@1.2..
<sylwek> 1.2.3.1
<Bercik> no to /etc/hosts
<Bercik> albo włąsny dns
<sylwek> sobie zastąpie np. centrala
<gjm> avahi
<sylwek> Bercik: wiem ze tam sie ustawia
<TheNumb> echo "1.2.3.1 cantrala" >> /etc/hosts
<Bercik> ja tak często robie, dodaje do hostów ulubione systemy, albo aliasy
<gjm> ew. ~/.ssh/config
<TheNumb> ta
<TheNumb> albo jak nie jesteś kondoniarzem
<Bercik> ale to jest "wina" protokołu TCP/IP a nie linuksa
<TheNumb> to stawiasz sobie dnsmasq i tam dodajesz
<Bercik> z linuksem problem wg mnie leży gdzieś indziej
<sylwek> niby gdzie
<TheNumb> linuks to syf
<TheNumb> mac os x jedyny słuszny system
<Bercik> weź to zabierz
<sylwek> przeciez MAC OS bazuje na FreeBSD
<TheNumb> nie
<Bercik> tak
<sylwek> tak !
<TheNumb> nie
<Bercik> ale mało z niego zostało
<TheNumb> http://opensource.apple.com/
<Bercik> oni sobie zbudowali swój system
<TheNumb> pokaż mi ile % bsd tutaj znajdziesz
<TheNumb> :)
<Bercik> wtedy wzieli BSD tylko ze wzgledów licencyjnych (jak to zaczęli)
<sylwek> ale bazuje, zaczynał od FreeBSD
<Bercik> z dzisiejszym BSD nie ma za wiele wspólnego
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> nie zaczynał od bsd
<sylwek> taaa zamiast packzi .deb masz kext
<sylwek> ale zmiana
<TheNumb> ale pierdolisz
<gjm> uuuuuuuuuuuu
<gjm> będzie ban
<TheNumb> .deb to paczka menedżera pakietów
<TheNumb> a nie moduł kernela jak kext
<TheNumb> :D
<sylwek> jeden h....
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> kernel a userspace to dwie różne rzeczy
<sylwek> zainstalowałem ostatnio iDeneb 10.5 na Acer
<sylwek> nie wiem po ilu dniach mi sie udało
<TheNumb> tak a propo tego, że niby mac os x bazuje na freebsd
<TheNumb> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XNU
<sylwek> ale na początek musiałem w terminalu
<sylwek> typowym jak na ubuntu czy innym
<sylwek> edytowac plik z passwd
<sylwek> czy cos takiego
<TheNumb> dobra, ide stąd dzisiaj
<gjm> <haker>
<sylwek> polecenia na 90% takie same
<TheNumb> bo napromieniował mnie ten sylwek
<TheNumb> i raka dostanę jeszcze
<TheNumb> czy co
<Bercik> TheNumb, mięczak!
<TheNumb> ;/
<Bercik> :D
<sylwek> a ,, po coc sie denerwowac
<Bercik> i znowu cisza na kanale..
<sylwek> i tak bedzie
<sylwek> thefrog uciekł bo sie przestraszył, reszta spi pewnie
<sylwek> albo piwko pije , jak ja :):)
<sylwek> ooo jak dobrze juz grudzien nie dlugo,,, ciekawe czy ktos bedzie pamietał
<sylwek> ze Sylwester ma imieniny
<sylwek> czy tylko zapic pałe każdy pójdzie
<Ashiren> ale zeby 13 w piatek?
<qermit> czas pograc w kosza
<BaGRoS> czesc
<BaGRoS> jesli ktos nie spi to mam pytanie dotyczace KODI i tego dlaczego nie widzi nic w katalogu /media/Dysk_2 , mc odpalony bez upranwnien widzi zawartosc bezproblemu
<BaGRoS> zainstalowalem kodi z opisu http://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=231955
<BaGRoS> dysk montuje w fstab UUID="349c388c-8064-4e56-b051-29972600ba50"     /media/Dysk_2   reiserfs        auto,rw,user,exec,noatime,notail,nofail 0       0
<BaGRoS> :(
<BaGRoS> sudo chmod 0777 -R /media/Dysk_2
<BaGRoS> działa :)
<gjm> ok
<julek> czesc
#ubuntu-pl 2015-11-19
<sylwek> jest tu kto?
<sylwek> niech ktos mi powie, ,, w kubuntu jest taki komunikator KDE Telepathy
<sylwek> chodzi mi o kontakty z facebook, czyli tzw messenger
<sylwek> jak bezposrednio mam zewnetrzyn adres IP to mi sie połączy
<sylwek> iesli mam wewnętrzny adres np no nie wiem 192.168.1.4 przes serwer nadany to za ni chuj.... mi sie nie chce połączyć
<sylwek> non stop błędne hasło
<sylwek> miał ktos taki przypadek?
<sylwek> albo mi wyskakuje Nieudane Uwierzytelnienie
<qermit> sylwek: nie ma nikogo
<sylwek> tak myslalem
<shpaq> poczytaj jakie porty musisz puścić na fw
<shpaq> pewnie korzystają z jabberowych albo coś
<drathir> bry...
<Bercik> http://www.wykop.pl/wpis/15275799/heheszki-linux-sysadmin-humorinformatykow-wolneopr/
<Bercik> :D
<BaGRoS> Czesc
<BaGRoS> jest ktos kto nie oglada Iron Man II :P
<firemark> Ja
<BaGRoS> i ma chęci na pomoc z transmission-daemon na server 15.10?
<firemark> a to nie
<BaGRoS> :D
<BaGRoS> transmission-daemon zapisuje pliki z prawami  debian-transmission:debian-transmission jak zmienic to na nuc:nuc?!
<drathir> ze jak?
<drathir> BaGRoS: urucom bezposrednio z usera...
<drathir> uruchom*
<drathir> BaGRoS: a poza uzywaj czegos ludzkiego jak deluge...
<drathir> BaGRoS: ewentyalnie odpal z rtorrenta...
<drathir> ewentualnie*
<qermit> rtorrent++
#ubuntu-pl 2015-11-20
<Jeroo2_> Witam.
<Jeroo2_> Czy jest jakis program na konsoli do backupu na vfat?
<gjm> rsync
<Jeroo2_> nie zapisze np. czasu i uprawnien
<Jeroo2_> nie wspominajac o linkach
<Jeroo2_> kiedys była jakas biblioteka do pisania na msdos plików unices
<Jeroo2_> ale nie moge znaleźć.
<firemark> vfat ma uprawnienia? :O
<Jeroo2_> chodzi o to by miec backup
<Jeroo2_> czyli cos co bylo tydzien temu przywracam i nie zastanawiam sie
<Jeroo2_> czy aby wszystkie parametry zapisałem
<firemark> to czemu nie rsync?
<Jeroo2_> firemark, zrob eksperyment i sobie odpowiesz
<Jeroo2_> 1. zrob plik w linuxie np twardy link, dodaj lepkie bity attr i ustaw chmod
<Jeroo2_> potem zapisz na pendrive z systemem plikow msdos
<gjm> walę msdos
<Jeroo2_> ale czasem lepiej miec backup niz go nie miec
<Jeroo2_> nie zawsze mozesz miec taki system plikow jak chcesz
<uh> potrzebuje nazwe programu do wypalenia obrazu iso na usb
<gjm> dd
<uh> dd?
<uh> ok, znalazlem dzieki
<firemark> no wlasnie dd nie zawsze dziala
<firemark> :D
<firemark> na rescue disk nie dał rady
<Jerooo2_> unetbotin
<firemark> yep
<Jerooo2_> jest fedorkowy program i suse
<uh> e nie bede sie meczyl nie ma jakiegos graficznego? pod deepinem bylo ale zapomnialem nazwe
<firemark> no masz graficzną nakładkę
<firemark> na konsolę
<firemark> nie rozumiem po co ci więcej
<gjm> >nie bede sie meczyl
<gjm> ja jebie
<gjm> faktycznie skomplikowane
<uh> ten program dd to cos pokazuje bo wklepalem komende i nic sie nie dzieje
<Jerooo2_> jak wiekszosc komend unices, nic nie pokazuje jak jest ok
<uh> troche dlugo to trwa :/
<Jerooo2_> a duży dysk?
<Jerooo2_> zależy czy bufor masz duży, poszukaj w obcjach jest opcja buforowania
<Jerooo2_> znaczaco przyśpiesza
<uh> dysk 4giga a wgrywam system co ma 660mega
<uh> no nic ide zapalic
<gjm> dcfldd pokazuje postęp
<uh> poczekam z 5-10min jak nic sie nie zadzieje to sprobuje
<gjm> nie musisz czekać
<gjm> uh: sudo kill -USR1 $(pgrep ^dd)
<uh> gjm: wiem, ale moze cos tam sie dzieje
<uh> poczekam jeszcze chwile
<uh> poszlo
<uh> dzieki
<zasek> hello
<firemark> bye
<drathir> lol
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/j6yaPdG.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2015-11-21
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/uzuUppt.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/XDH06iq.jpg
<TheNumb> Ashiren: moar
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/YwhyQXP.jpg
<Ashiren> !seen Globetrotter
<lubotu3`> I have no seen command
<Ashiren> argh
<Ashiren> hmm
<Ashiren> !help
<lubotu3`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TheNumb> Ashiren: lubotu chyba tego nie ma.
<TheNumb> Ashiren: grepnąłem logi i...
<TheNumb> 2015-11-21.log:[11:32:24] <Ashiren> !seen Globetrotter
<TheNumb> nic wincyj
<Ashiren> w sumie to nie na tym kanale mialo byc
<TheNumb> mhm
<grek> czesc zna sie moze ktos na vagrancie - mam cos takiego
<grek> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/33842104/varnish-4-x-cache-miss
<grek> niby dziala ale dla innego usera licznik znowu jest od 0
<grek> na varnishu :)
<TheNumb> co to znaczy "dla innego usera"?
<Dread> no właśnie?
<Ashiren> dla innego użytkownika
<Dread> to żeś pomógł
<Dread> wracaj swoje koty molestować
<Ashiren> o.o https://i.imgur.com/MoYNwFG.png
<grek> na jednej przegladarce licznik rosnie
<grek> wlaczam inna i idzie od poczatku - jak by cachowal dla konkretnego usera i to na chwile bo po paru minutach mam znowy licznik od 0
<grek> do tego bardzo malo ramu zuzywa
<grek> czyli cos nie dziala
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/bvmveyQ.jpg
<firemark> a ten dalej…
<Ashiren> no oczywiscie
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/uxeOBuZ.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/FyHeRBL.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2015-11-22
<blabs> czesc wszystkie porady znalezione w necie zawiodly... mikrofon w toshiba satellite nie dziala w ubuntu 14.04 pomoze ktos?
<gjm> install gentoo
<Dread> tak
<blabs> bardzo smieszne :]
<drathir> zmutowany moze ;p
<Bodzioslaw> albo odłączony w środku
<Bodzioslaw> też się zdarza jak ktoś grzebał
<gjm> ja mam wyłączony w biosie
<firemark> [10:11:43] @gjm » install gentoo
<firemark> taki tip
<firemark> za setnym razem
<firemark> jest to nudne
<gjm> typowy firemark
<Bodzioslaw> nigdy się nie znudzi
<Bodzioslaw> gentoo nigdy za wiele
<Bodzioslaw> starczy dla każdego
<TheNumb> gentoo bedal
<murdoc> jak polaczyc klawiature do smart tv na kompie z ubuntu?
<TheNumb> czo
<firemark> ale przecież to telewizor
<firemark> naprawdę potrzebujesz klawiature do telewizora? :D
<gjm> internet of dongs
<murdoc> braciak zakupil lg smart tv i siebawimy na wszystkei kompy w rodzinie smigaja na ubuntu :]
<firemark> całkiem tanio
<murdoc> pomozecie czy bedziecie sobie jaja robic?:)
<gjm> ja swoje już mam
<d42> ja nawet nie wiem co ty chcesz :_D
<gjm> :__DD
<kuba_> murdoc: masz już Ubuntu na tym telewizorze?
<murdoc> na telewizorze jest jakies jebane smartOS :]
<murdoc> ubuntu mam na kompie
<murdoc> i chce sterowac tym jebanym tv za pomoca klawiatury wireless
<firemark> no to steruj
<gjm> proszę się wyrażać na moim kanale
<firemark> ja ci nie zabraniam
<firemark> ta klawiatura jest podłączona… gdzie?
<murdoc> no ale wpie****lem ten usb Ku**** czujnik do tv i klawiatura nie gada z znim... trzeba uruchomic jakas app na kompie czy what?
<murdoc> @gjm: pie*** sie na r*j!
<firemark> odgwiazdkuj się panie
<firemark> bo nie wiem o czym piszesz
<firemark> murdoc: jedynie co ci moge napisać, że u mnie działa. Wystarczy że podłącze klawiature do komputera :D
<kuba_> Podłączyłeś odbiornik klawiatury do telewizora i nie działa?
<gjm> murdoc w kubeł
<firemark> gjm: pedau
<gjm> :*~
<Bodzioslaw> ale ładnie sobie poszedł
<qermit> gjm gdzie moj op?
<Bodzioslaw> zapytaj ChanServ
<gjm> qermit: odpadł jak popsuli ci konto
<qermit> gjm: odpasc to moze czarliemu szinowi
<gjm> nos
<qermit> nowy KatKiss moge sobie zainstalowac \o/
<qermit> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DH21xUkdEeA 26:40
#ubuntu-pl 2016-11-21
<drathir> Ashiren: no, no... ++
<drathir> bry...
<Ashiren> ?
<gjm> ¿
<drathir> Ashiren: < Ashiren> ~ Paulo Coelho
<gjm> Cacao DecoMorreno
<unx> jest jakieś ubuntu dla netbuków? kiedyś było a teraz coś nie mogę znaleźć
<unx> ;/
<gjm> Ubuntu.
<unx> gjm: na atomie 1.6? w tej chwili mam z xfce i nie chodzito jakoś zadowalająco:/
<gjm> Lubuntu.
<unx> to oficjal?
<unx> a sprawdzę ciekawie to wygląda
<gjm> Ubuntu z LXDE.
<unx> a używa ktoś fvwm?
<gjm> Ktoś pewnie używa.
<unx> z tego co pamiętam to on nie był wspierany przez jakiś czas, a teraz widzę że najnowsza paczka z tego roku
<Ashiren> chyba fvwm-crystal?
<unx> aaaa racja
<unx> ale crystal tez ma wsparcie
<drathir> byly tweaki kiedys dla ubu na forum najlepiej szukac po eepc...
#ubuntu-pl 2016-11-22
<bigb0b> czesc, mam problem z narzedziem cpu-g(ubuntu 16.04 lts)
<bigb0b> http://wklej.org/id/2966759/
<Ashiren> instalowane z repozytorium?
<bigb0b> tak, po dodaniu paczki
<grid2> bigb0b zainstaluj Gtk3
<bigb0b> zrobilem to
<grid2> i co nadal błąd ?
<bigb0b> tak ten sam, ale juz dobra nie potrzebuje go;d
<grid2> blad polagal na tym ze python nie mogl zaimportowac modulu GTK
<grid2> pytanie czy python2 czy python3
<grid2> ale chyaba python3
#ubuntu-pl 2016-11-23
<zxczxc> sie
<zxczxc> siena
<zxczxc> elo elo elo
<zxczxc> jest ktos sprawe mam ?
<fubu> ZYJE TU KURWA KTOS ?
<krabador> fubu, that's the polish channel
<fubu> no kurwa
<fubu> nareszcie
<krabador> BlessJah, this user is offensive on #ubuntu-it
<BlessJah> there is nothing I can do about that
<BlessJah> sorry
<krabador> no problem, only a report, by me
<krabador> i banned him
<BlessJah> I find muting more effective
<krabador> yes, more funny.
<krabador> FUBU, try again , you'll be more luky .
<Ashiren> i like cats
<CookieM> http://i.imgur.com/kFddU0M.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2016-11-24
<casca> o
<casca> kurrwa
<jacekowski> gdzie?
<uNx> wieczór:), chciał bym zainstalować lxde i nie wiem czy instalowac samo lxde czy lubuntu-desktop i jak potem wywalić to mate?
<Ashiren> to moze lubuntu
<uNx> Ashiren: no właśnie zastanawiam się jaka będzie różnica, miedzy samym lxde i lubuntu-desktop w tej chwili jest ubuntu 16.10 na pokładzie
<wincyj_> elo
<wincyj_> lubuntu-desktop to pewnie predef konfiguracja dla lxcd
<wincyj_> 'lxcd' xD
<wincyj_> za duzo kontenerów :D
<uNx> dobra polece z lubuntu i wywale to mate, ale to muuuuli
<zasek> to na slabszy sprzet robisz?
<uNx> hp mini 2 gb ram i jakis tam intel atom... chyba 1.7
<zasek> ooo to ja ma asusa e202s , tez dziadostwo, ale xubuntu 16.04 smiga az milo
<wincyj_> to ja polecam cos z awm
<wincyj_> jest spoczko system na ubu oparty - zorin
<wincyj_> Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor E8400 6MB Cache, 3.00 GHz, 1333 MHz FSB
<wincyj_> +4G DDR2
<wincyj_> do obslugi podstawowej typu net + obraz z 8 kamer bedzie si?
<zasek> o ciekawe
<zasek> rozwiazanie
<zasek> az popatrze jutro
<zasek> co za cudo
<wincyj_> kij widze ze w podobnej cenie jest i3
<wincyj_> i ddr3
<wincyj_> kwota wolna 6,6k ale tylko gdy zarabiasz 11k/rok
<wincyj_> xD
<zasek> haha
<zasek> a sobie dali ponad 30k
<wincyj_> no taki jest plan
<wincyj_> rozsadnie
<wincyj_> xD
<wincyj_> czyli ktos kto zarabia <1k/msc jest uwazany za klase serdnia xD
<zasek> a takich jest duzo z 1k poborow
<wincyj_> prosze Cie, ktos kto zarabia 1k/msc albo pracuje na czarno albo nie istnieje
<wincyj_> zmiana przepisow pod media
<wincyj_> 'patrzcie podwyzszylismy kwote wolna'
<wincyj_> a suma sumarum i tak zaplacimy wiecej
<wincyj_> bo kwoty wolnej planuja w ogole nie robic ponad prog 11k/rok
<uNx> wincyj_: dokładnie, obietnica wyborcza wypełniona
<uNx> wzorowali się na UK tez 11k wolne od podatku:)
<wincyj_> janusze i karyny beda zawdoleni
<wincyj_> dawalem szanse temu rzadowowi
<gjm> Ja też zaraz będę zadowolony.
<wincyj_> ale z kazdym tygodniem pokazuja ze sa zwyklymi swiniami
<wincyj_> gjm: ?
<gjm> Idźcie sobie na query.
<wincyj_> dlaczego?
<Ashiren> tam straszy
<gjm> Bo to nie te miejsce.
<Ashiren> i uciekna
<Ashiren> l
<zasek> ostatnio zapytalem ,,, uz nie wiem kogo o porade co do ubuntu, to mi gosc odpisal: zainstaluj windows
<wincyj_> i pozniej mowia ze irc wieje nuda
<zasek> wiec dlaczego nie mozna tu pogadac
<wincyj_> boto kanal tylko dla porad
<wincyj_> cos jak elektroda
<zasek> dziwny ten swiat
<gjm> Pewnie na elektrodzie też dostałeś banana.
<wincyj_> nie, nie siedze na elektrodzie
<wincyj_> ale popieram moderacje
<Ashiren> \o/
<wincyj_> xD
<wincyj_> \
<wincyj_>  /  \
<wincyj_> meh
<zasek> Ashiren, boss
<zasek> ;/
<gjm> Ashiren: Nie krępuj się.
<zasek> mam pytanie
<wincyj_> no i po ptokach
<zasek> stawial ktos z was rutorrent na ubuntu 16.04?
<zasek> takijak na shell jest
<zasek> bo mi dziwny blad wywala
<zasek> po instalacji
<Ashiren> to jest web gui dla rtorrent?
<zasek> tak
<zasek> pokaze blad, ale jest dosc dlugi wiec zeby nie bylo jako spam
<zasek> ] WebUI started.
<zasek> [24.11.2016 22:11:00] Bad response from server: (500 [error,list]) <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//IETF//DTD HTML 2.0//EN"> <html><head> <title>500 Internal Server Error</title> </head><body> <h1>Internal Server Error</h1> <p>The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.</p> <p>Please contact the server administrator at webmaster@localhost to inform them of the time this error occurred, and
<zasek> the actions you performed just before this error.</p> <p>More information about this error may be available in the server error log.</p> <hr> <address>Apache/2.4.18 (Ubuntu) Server at zasek.ddns.net Port 80</address> </body></html>
<wincyj_> wrzuc na pastebin
<wincyj_> omg
<zasek> za mozno
<wincyj_> 500 masz
<zasek> :(
<wincyj_> cos masz zle skonf pewnie
<zasek> ale jest skrypt
<zasek> co sam to robi
<Ashiren> to pewnie zle zrobil
<zasek> nie no
<zasek> tam chodzi o to zeby php5 bylo
<zasek> bo w ubuntu 16.04 jest php7
<zasek> jest przejscie do php5
<zasek> ale to trzeba swierzo po isntalce zrobic
<wincyj_> mozesz sobie fcgi zrobic
<wincyj_> siweRZo
<wincyj_> -.-
<zasek> bo na rutorrent zalecaja debian7
<zasek> ale wiem ze na ubu 16.04 dziala tez
<zasek> bo seedbox to maja porobione
<zasek> ashiren wywal moje dane z ego drugiego wpisu
<Ashiren> hm?
<Ashiren> wywalone. juz nikt poza toba tego nie widzi i nigdy nie zobaczy, mozna sie rozejsc
<Ashiren> poza tym patrzyles https://github.com/Novik/ruTorrent/wiki
<zasek> z tamtad to robilem
<zasek> wersja ubuntu 15.04+ czyli Jessie
<zasek> ;/
<zasek> chodzi o skrypt oczywiscie
<zasek> a dokladnie z tad: https://github.com/Kerwood/Rtorrent-Auto-Install
<Ashiren> a w logach serwera nic nie ma?
<zasek> oj duzo tego jest
<Ashiren> tylko tu nie wklejaj..
<zasek> chodzi o to ze lokalnie w sieci domowej dziala
<zasek> ale po wpisaniu w apache2 ports i site-avaliable itd przekierowanie portu zeby z zewnatrz sie dostac to ten blad wywala
<zasek> tam sie zmienia z portu 80 na piekierowany na ruterze port na adres wewn
<Ashiren> czyli to nie blad rtorrent/rutorrent (poniekad) tylko konfiguracji apache
<zasek> apacze konfiguruje autoscript rutorrent
<zasek> port sie zmienia samemu
<zasek> pozniej service apacze2 restart
<zasek> i apache2 dziala
<zasek> tylko wpisujac adres i por pzekierowany rutorrent sie uruchamia ale z bledem
<zasek> tak jakby przegladarka wysylala bledne zapytanie do serwera apache2
<Ashiren> coz nie bawilem sie tym wiec nie wiem jak pomoc~
<zasek> juz setki stron przewalilem
<zasek> wszystkim dziala ale z publicznym adresem Ip (nie ADSL jak ja mam)
<zasek> czyli : ipadress/rutorrent
<zasek> a nie jak u mnie : ipadress:port/rutorrent
<zasek> :/
<uNx> no i unity poszło w ... :)
<zasek> :)
<gjm> Co tu się?
<uNx> jaką polecacie szybką przeglądarkę? bo firefox trochę muli
<gjm> elinks
#ubuntu-pl 2016-11-25
<probo> Witam
<probo> mam problem w sumie blachostka kosmetyczna
<probo> dlaczego mimo dodania skrotu terminala do lunchera po jego uruchomieniu tworzy sie kolejna ikona terminala na luncherze
<zasek> nawiazujac do wczorajszego problemu z utorrent, to juz wszystko jest ok, firefox zle przetwarza zapytania z rutorrent
<zasek> na chrome dziala wszystko idealnie
<zasek> *rutorrent
<uNx> http://wklej.org/id/2970992/
<uNx> co robię źle?
<uNx> po apt-key add - czekam wieczność i nic...
<zasek> anie mozesz samo wget?
<zasek> bez tych dopisków
<zasek> sorki za polski znak
<uNx> klucz się pobiera, dodać go nie chce
<zasek> wiec wina nie po twojej stronie
<zasek> trzeba szukac przyczyny po tamtej stronie
<zasek> lub innego zrodla
<uNx> da się to w ogóle wyłączyć?
<zasek> ale w tle nie dziala ci cos w rodzaju aktualizacja czy cosik takiego
<uNx> niet
<zasek> czekaj zopacze cosik
<d42> uNx: zjebałeś kolego
<d42> bo rozumiem, że ten pipe miał iść do apt-key add
<zasek> u mnie poszlo wget --no-check-certificate https://download.01.org/gfx/RPM-GPG-KEY-ilg-4
<d42> to raz, że wget nie wyrzuci ci tego klucza na stdout, a dwa, ze ten pipe ci sie rozpadł xD
<d42> w ogóle czemu  w tym kluczu rpm
<d42> ale może jest okej ;3
<uNx> d42: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-update-tool-linux-os-v2.0.2
<d42> zrobiszz sobie teraz sudo apt-key add RPM-GPG-KEY-ilg-4 i fajnie będzie wtedy
<d42> czo
<d42> uNx: jaką ty masz generacje tego intela?
<uNx> nie wymyslilem
<d42> że to robisz :v
<uNx> i915
<d42> prawie wszystko tam sie przedstawia jako i915 :uu
<d42> uNx: cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep name
<d42> :u
<d42> ale po co to robisz generalnie
<uNx> sam nie wiem
<d42> jak nie wiesz, to polecam nie robić
<uNx> model name: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N450   @ 1.66GHz
<d42> bo będziesz płakał, że sie rozjebało xD
<uNx> bede naprawiał i tutaj płakał:)
<d42> tak też można, ale wiedz, że nie będzie tak łatwo :v
<uNx> nie no tak na prawde to nie obsluguje mi przezroczystosci okien bez tego i nie mam sie czym chwalic znajomym
<BlessJah> kopiujesz z internetu komendy których nie rozumiesz, przepis na katastrofę
<BlessJah> to a propos błędów z aptem
<uNx> BlessJah: nie robię tego z każdą komendą jaka znajdę na forum czy innym google, chcialem zainstalować sterowniki do tego intela wywaliło błąd strona producenta odnosiła się do 01.org a tam "rozwiazanie" dla problemu z kluczami w ubuntu wiec kopiuje dalej to juz wiecie:)
<uNx> przepraszam za brak przecinków
<d42> problem jest taki, że ty już raczej masz sterowniki :v
<uNx> japier... ostatni raz grzebałem tak na grubo jakieś 10 lkat temu i wtedy trzeba było wszystko instalować do tego xorga
<BlessJah> xserver-xorg-video-intel?
<d42> witaj w przyszłości
<uNx> jest :)
<d42> 10 lat później jest równie źle, ale troche inaczej
<uNx> ale nawet po tych 10latach kojażę niektóre nicki tutaj:)
<d42> w sumie jak to jest atom, to raczej cie nie zaboli jak ten linuks na nim sie rozsypie, co? :v
<uNx> d42: jak się ten atom rozsypie to mnie nawet nie zaboli, w sumie to się nawet ucieszę bo bede miał pretekst żeby kupić soboie jakieś 12-14''
<d42> ;3
#ubuntu-pl 2016-11-26
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/aECBPAB.jpg
<gjm> Czemu koty nie potrafią iść do sklepu po piwo? ,_,
<d42> bo koty to guwno ,_,
<d42> mój potrafi po mnie skakać tylko
<Ashiren> aww
<Ashiren> o.o https://i.reddituploads.com/00b8af268d474171be6227c3caf14fac?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=0ea4c06c00ba802d60a61ed59193322c
<Ashiren> :D https://i.reddituploads.com/381a8ddef4274064a416c1eac06832a4?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=d9586e613a7adfd3a7d7b0b8aec93665
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/GPTQk1A6m-38F0fGYoj2YVHwH_Yu2i8KoTYcwwadbaU.jpg?w=1024&s=a0b60b0d51410d80e81f3bb2f682ebfa
#ubuntu-pl 2016-11-27
<blabs> czesc kurcze zwiesil mi sie lapek przez gimp, reaguje tylko na terminal, z jakim parametrem uzyc top zeby pokazal sie tylko zawieszony gimp?
<Ashiren> ps aux | grep gimp
<Ashiren> kill -9 id
<Ashiren> uzywaj htop, top smerdzi
<blabs> dzieki wielkie man :)
#ubuntu-pl 2017-11-20
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2017-11-21
<malutka> o/
<monfis> Hej;)
<monfis> Ping all
<monfis> Smutno tu
<monfis> Pusto;(
<monfis> A ja mam tanie wino;)
<Ashiren> trzeba bylo przyjsc w sobote
<malutka> ++
<malutka> Ashiren, ^
<firemark> ale ma tanie wino
<firemark> :(
<malutka> xD ano
#ubuntu-pl 2017-11-22
<malutka> o/
<dfgg> \o
<Mhrok> Cześć!
<Mhrok> Pytanie - do odpalenia projektów BOINC liczonych na GPU potrzebuję zamkniętych sterowników AMD?
<firemark> co to boinc?
<firemark> jezeli to takie CUDA
<firemark> to zpaewnie tak
<Mhrok> firemark: To to liczenie na prywatnych komputerach dla nauki.
<Ashiren> cos jak folding@home
<firemark> nie znałem
<Ashiren> na 99% wymaga zamknietych sterow
<Ashiren> a przynajmniej ma najlepsza wydajnosc
<firemark> Mhrok: coś masz za BOINC?
<firemark> w sensie jak się korzysta
<Mhrok> firemark: O co pytasz? Właśnie włączyłem, skoro kopanie kryptowalut nie ma sensu, z gentoo wyrosłem, to chociaż zrobię coś dobrego zimą :D
<firemark> :D
<Terry_Fold> witam
#ubuntu-pl 2017-11-23
<malutka> o/
<dudalipa> siemka :D
<dudalipa> czy można tu pytać o window$ ? :(
<Ashiren> tylko o gentoo
<malutka> tylko o Archa
<gjm> Tylko o śmierć.
<dudalipa> cześć gjm i
<dudalipa> malutka:
<dudalipa> i Ashiren :D
<dudalipa> ok a co zrobić jak mi komp sie nie uruchamia mam czarny ekran? bateria w biosie słaba czy jak?(uruchamiałem starego kompa jednordzeniowego w celu odczytania dysku ata)
<gjm> Porzuć wszelką nadzieję.
<dudalipa> ehhh
<dudalipa> kurcze ....
<dudalipa> a gdzie moge pogadać z hakerami window$a ?
<dudalipa> -_-
<malutka> Zeus Maria... może na #windows-pl?
<malutka> tylko Arch!
<dudalipa> brrr brzydze sie to wpisywać :D
<Ashiren> sprobuj na #gentoo.pl
<dudalipa> niee no speniałem cykam się :P będe ludzą głowe zawracał jeszcze sie ośmiesze....
<dudalipa> gjm: ma rację ... tylko śmierć -_-
<malutka> gjm, ma zawsze rację
<dudalipa> a jest coś co zastąpi pacmana w Archu!?
<gjm> Zaraz będzie lipa, duda.
<dudalipa> kurcze potrzebuje tez jakiąś fajną skrzynkę na torze
<dudalipa> no fajna piosenkarka polecam gjm :D
<dudalipa> czemu nie da się nika na ircu zarejestrować z 10minute maila? :/
<dudalipa> wszędzie kombinacje :/
<dudalipa> mam nowego firefoxa ...nic mi nie działa ... widzi mnie jako xboxa -_-
<malutka> dudalipa, przyjdź w sobotę :3
<dudalipa> a co będzie?
<malutka> będzie więcej ludzi, to Ci pomogą :]
<dudalipa> aa spox dzięki malutka :*
<malutka> spoko, od tego tu jestem :3
<dudalipa> ale wiesz ... używam irca jako takiego jakby to powiedzieć motywatora ... nie wiem jak to jest ale jak wejde z pytaniem to rozwiązania same sie zanjdują 0o
<dudalipa> poprostu wchodze i sie znajduja ... nawet nikt nie musi nic pisać xD
<dudalipa> to wiesz jak idziesz do kościoła wchodzisz i tez wszystkie problemy znikają same xD
<dudalipa> to jakaś magia bez kutu
<gjm> s/kościoła/baru/
<Ashiren> https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metoda_gumowej_kaczuszki
<dudalipa> :D
<firemark> [11:01:50]  dudalipa » ok a co zrobić jak mi komp sie nie uruchamia mam czarny ekran?
<firemark> no lol
<firemark> widać że typowy user windowsa
<dudalipa> Ashiren: noo to to coś w tym stylu
<firemark> "nie działa, co teraz"
<dudalipa> hahaha nooo
<malutka> wyłącz i włącz komputer jeszcze raz dudalipa :3
<dudalipa> hahah na infolini też mi tak mówili xD
<dudalipa> ok doobta idę do lidla może mają jakieś kaczuszki w wyprzedaży przedświątecznej :D
<Ashiren> infolinia do pirackiego windowsa?
<dudalipa> Ashiren: nie telefon zaufania xD
<dudalipa> mam depresje bo mi window$ sie nie uruchamia XD
<dudalipa> a na Linuksie nie działają gierki
<dudalipa> dobra cześć dzieki za wszystko do soboty!
<dudalipa> jak dożyje
<malutka> :3
<gjm> meh
<drathir> a wystarczylo wine uzyc ;p
<drathir> lol < dudalipa> czemu nie da się nika na ircu zarejestrować z 10minute maila? :/
#ubuntu-pl 2017-11-24
<malutka> o/
<firemark> nie.
<gjm> bode
<dfgg> gjm: in this case pani admin
<malutka> co tu się...?
<jacekowski> a ja w domu w koncu
<jacekowski> po 3 miesiacach w NZ
<totalizator> O?
<drathir> 1?
<firemark> 2?
<dfgg> 3?
<malutka> 4?
<Ashiren> combo breaker
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :F https://i.imgur.com/0NKfhx9.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2017-11-25
<Ashiren> :3 https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/201080142309621760/381648724667138049/cat.gif
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/PEl9VoelCaCaIfFnmIORuI7Q88Tl_w5QPfYJ_2jNFNE.jpg?w=576&s=ca440462132c3d793766a6221d27565b
<malutka> o/
<malutka> <3
<malutka> piękniutkie
<malutka> \\o//
<Ashiren> :D https://i.redditmedia.com/KYE7heOJmeZillOvRmlDHEP6-fm9CCLPkhNwol9qmoU.jpg?w=576&s=6e851bcac3d19197a5f5e574f318bcbe
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/RgmK7e2.jpg
<malutka> awwww jakie sweetaśne <3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/oamJ6thvRFnL8XGVSyvF8i3Jya_JLU2EKJ6qm9mAy4c.jpg?w=576&s=17fb21e2788aac0b0023c3792c761a04
<malutka> może jakiś rudzielec?
<malutka> dla odmiany? Ashiren :3
<TheNumb> jak rude to wredne
<nicoasPL[m]> siemka
<nicoasPL[m]> jest ktoś bo mam pytanko ?
<malutka> ja jestem,
<malutka> :3
<nicoasPL[m]> świetny nick :D malutka , jaki słodki :D mam takie pytanko co do Debiana a że Ubuntu na nim bazuje więc wpadłem tu bo na #debian-pl nikogo nie ma :/ jaką komendą aktualizowało się wszystkie pakiety do wersji z backports?
<malutka> Ashiren^
<nicoasPL[m]> hm? :o
<Ashiren> apt-get update?
<nicoasPL[m]> chyba upgrade :D  ale dla backports jest ta funkcja wyłączona i nie aktualizuje pakietów do wersji z backports :/
<nicoasPL[m]> nie pamiętam jak ta komenda wyglądała ;/
<Ashiren> pierwszy link z googla https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/165319/how-can-i-upgrade-a-complete-list-of-packages-from-stable-to-backports
<malutka> Ashiren, masz plusik od Opki :3
<Ashiren> well https://i.redditmedia.com/7JOJSa_bGQnGoq5x6aBoyiMBvAUHpnJVUxgYxG4YVRc.jpg?w=1023&s=cfb7627a39e55dc0cd36b84f3b5c628e
<malutka> \o/
<nicoasPL[m]> Ashiren: widziałem ten link ale mi chodzi o aktualizację nie jednego pakietu ale wszystkich jakie da się zaktualizować z backports
<nicoasPL[m]> i kiedyś widziałem jedną komendę do tego
<Ashiren> oh
<nicoasPL[m]> tak przy okazji co sądzicie o aktualizowaniu wszystkiego co się da z backports?
<malutka> sądzę, że czas na rudego kotka :3
<nicoasPL[m]> jaki rudy kotek ? xd :D
<Ashiren> a czymze jest backports w porownaniu z ubuntu
<Ashiren> jesli ubuntu jakos chodzi to backports chyba tez powinine
<malutka> moja gwardia pięćdziesięciu dwóch rozwiąże każdy problem \o/
<nicoasPL[m]> malutka: masz gwardię ? :D
<malutka> tak, a rodzinę mam na archlinux-pl :D
<nicoasPL[m]> :D cholerka to mocno :D
<malutka> no mocno nicoasPL[m] :> na bogato
<firemark> nie jestem twoją rodziną lol
<malutka> nie jesteś? firemark :3
<firemark> jestem sierotą.
<malutka> ;C
<malutka> kotka na pocieszenie? firemark
<firemark> nie lubie kotów
<firemark> koty są niewdzięczne, jak jamniki
<malutka> :o czo???
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/OQlrVUi.jpg
<malutka> \o/ śliczniusie
<nicoasPL[m]> ale słodkie :o
<nicoasPL[m]> co tak cicho się zrobiło ? :P
<shuman> ja wszedłem ;)
#ubuntu-pl 2017-11-26
<malutka> o/
<dfgg> o/
<lipko> cześć wam i czołem kluski z rosołem :D
<firemark> wtf
<firemark> lipko: dlaczego jesteś taki szowinistyczny
<lipko> firemark: cześć ftw?
<firemark> kluski z rosołem…
<lipko> jest niedziela co zanczy ze jutro jest poniedziałek to niby z czego bedzie pomidorowa?
<lipko> https://youtu.be/RleTwu7ueac?t=30 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<lipko> a jak pisze: Nie wklejaj na kanał - http://wklej.org to znaczy zeby nie wklejać wklej czy wkejać wklej? 0o
<firemark> by nie wklejać wiele linijek naraz tutaj
<firemark> (wiele ~ >= 3
<lipko> ok
<firemark> jezeli jestes konfidentem to mozesz uzywac z pastebin
<lipko> wie ktoś może jak z tora ruszyć liknsa? <cry>
<lipko> konfidentem jak to sprawdzić? prosze test XD
<lipko> coś mi blackarch muli :/
<firemark> ja nie uzywałem tora, nie mam potrzeby, yet
<lipko> masz vpn płatny?
<firemark> nie mam potrzeby takich urzadzen uzywac :) jedynie vpn do pracy mam
<Ashiren> a links nie umie w socks proxy?
<lipko> nie przeszkadza ci ze gromadza o tobie dane? :O
<lipko> cze Ashiren :)
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<RandomEngine_2> lipko, nawet jak się zabezpieczesz, to inni przekazują twoje dane
<lipko> RandomEngine_2: im wiecej szumu im zagwarantuje tym lepiej
<RandomEngine_2> wystarczy, że dasz mi swój numer telefonu, a ja będę miał konto google
<lipko> co to niby ma być niby kapitalizm niby własność prywatna jest najważniejsza a ktos bez pytania wtranzala mi sie ze skryptami i skanuje mnie lol
<lipko> nie zostawian mumeru w sieci
<RandomEngine_2> ale wystarczy, że ja zostawię twój
<lipko> a no heheh fakt
<lipko> to jest własnie "stop acta" lol
<RandomEngine_2> zatem co z tego, że ty się kryjesz, jak ktoś inny cię ujawnia
<lipko> wszyscy jesteśmy terrorystami
<RandomEngine_2> terrorystami to nie, ale potencjalnymi tak
<lipko> RandomEngine_2: to co kupić sobie leey sim?
<lipko> lewy*
<dfgg> prawe lepsze
<dfgg> i koniecznie jednokolorowe. stop tęczowym simom
<lipko> :D
<lipko> jednokolorowe i nie czerwone*
<RandomEngine_2> lipko, dwa, każde urządzenie ma swoje firmware i nie wiadomo co robi
<RandomEngine_2> przykład z ostatnią aferą IME
<lipko> o nie słyszałem
<lipko> wiem ze było coś o "oku saurona"
<RandomEngine_2> nawet google robi wszystko, aby pozbyć się ime
<lipko> https://businessinsider.com.pl/technologie/zlosliwe-oprogramowanie-szpiegowskie-project-sauron/yvcts0x
<RandomEngine_2> niestety wszystko nas teraz szpieguje i jedynie możemy minimalizować to działanie
<lipko> RandomEngine_2: mógłbyś podać mi jakiegos linka z chęcią poczytam
<lipko> RandomEngine_2: nom im wiecej losowych informachji i mniej powtarzalnych czynnosci tym lepiej
<lipko> kiedyś pamietam jak czytałem o bitwie pod grunwaldem
<lipko> no i m innymi przegladałem sobie uzbrojenie zastanawiając sie czy warto wejść w takie hobby ile to kosztuje itp
<lipko> no to potem przez miesiac miałem reklamy "kup zrboje rycerską" XD
<lipko> hahaha
<RandomEngine_2> https://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Chcesz-rootkita-Intel-przyznaje-sie-do-fatalnych-bledow-w-Management-Engine,News,84331.html
<lipko> za kurna 30 - 40 tysiecy sztuka ale ok nooo ....
<RandomEngine_2> https://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Ufaja-tylko-Linuksowi-Google-pozbywa-sie-UEFI-i-Intel-Management-Engine,News,83961.html
<firemark> rotfl
<RandomEngine_2> https://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Bezzebne-Intel-Management-Engine-MEcleaner-uwalnia-komputer-od-mechanizmu-zdalnej-kontroli,News,78522.html
<lipko> wow dobrze ze mam lapka na amd
<RandomEngine_2> także teraz płyty główne mają własny system operacyjny pracujący niezależnie od systemu operacyjnego (windows, linux, bsd)
<lipko> a byłem nie zadowolony ze jest na amd ale ja głubi 0o
<RandomEngine_2> IME służy głównie łatwemu zarządzania farmami kompów, bez udziału systemu - dlatego ma takie uprawnienia
<lipko> i teraz pomyśl o możliwości chipowania ludzi 0o
<RandomEngine_2> dodatkowo były takie plany, żę w systemie MOBO będą zaszyte sterowniki do sprzętu, przez co system nie będziue musiał pobierać ich z zewnętrznych źródeł, tylko z płyty, ale to było zbyt pięlne
<firemark> RandomEngine_2: jakby nie patrzeć… BIOS to też system operacyjny
<RandomEngine_2> zagrać w What Dogs, to będziesz wiedział jak poruszać się po zinwigilowanym świecie
<RandomEngine_2> firemark, zrób porównanie BIOS i IME
<firemark> RandomEngine_2: nie oto mi chodzi :) to i to jest systemem, więc na upratego i w biosie możesz takie coś dać 'bo why not'
<RandomEngine_2> BIOS nie ma dostępu do sieci, z tego co wiem
<RandomEngine_2> IME ma, możesz zdalnie tym nadzorować, ba, możesz na IME uruchomić webserwer
<firemark> Hmm, przecież może odczytać obraz systemu z sieci
<firemark> nawet z sftp
<lipko> "Wszystkie płyty główne tych procesorów zawierają praktycznie nieudokumentowaną czarną skrzynkę, działającą na bazie 32-bitowego rdzenia x86 Quark oraz systemu operacyjnego MINIX." :O
<firemark> chociaż nie, z sftp to mogą army z bootladerem :P
<firemark> i niestety, branie sprzętu to kwestia zaufania co on w sobie ma, tak samo softu
<RandomEngine_2> ale prównaj sobie chociażby BIOS  z IME, gdzie na IME możesz skrypty pisać i uruchamiać, webserwer i inne pierdoły
<RandomEngine_2> jakie to jest rozbudowane oprogramowanie działające zaraz nad sprzętem
<firemark> no IME jest po prostu bardziej zaawansowany od BIOS
<RandomEngine_2> weż popełnij błąd i jesteś w d
<firemark> gorzej gdy nie wiesz co w tym IME siedzi
<RandomEngine_2> no właśnie
<RandomEngine_2> i teraz przychodzę do ciebie, weź mi coś zgraj na pendrive, w pendrive siedzi rootkit, infekuje IME i niezależnie od systemu mogę mieć dostęp do twojej maszyny lub wykonywać złośliwe akcje
<RandomEngine_2> jest narzędzie usuwające IME, ale z racji tego, że jest to oprogramowanie "niskiego poziomu" to może się tak stać, że płyta główna się uwali
<lipko> koniec z intelem u mnie!
<lipko> ale pewnie i tak coś kupie z intelem bo będą tanieć hehehe
<lipko> a najlepsze jest to ze w nowych brykach tzn "nowych" od ktoregoś tam roku tez są instalowane czarne skrzynki z tymsamym
<lipko> zapisują wszystko i przy pierwszej lepszej okazji przesyłane są dane do producenta a nawet moze to być przeciwko tobie użyte bo to dane np o tym jak sie jeździ szybko czy sie zapina pasy i takie tam
<lipko> np jak masz coś co łączy samochód z netem to jest to juz podejrzane nawet opcja łączenia fona z kompem żeby sobie ustawiać jakieś durne parametry
<lipko> heheh nawet maki sa na intelach
<lipko> "śledzenie ruchu sieciowego, czytanie plików na dysku" ciekawe co z zaszyfrowanymi dyskami czyli tak jak ja robie
<firemark> panowie, bez paranoi :)
<RandomEngine_2> gdzieś kiedyś czytałem, że pewna firma robiła odkurzacze, które same jeździły i sprzątały podłogi - po pewnym czasie okazało się, że miały wbudowane oprogramowanie, które robiły plan domu a potem te plany były sprzedawane deweloperem
<RandomEngine_2> jedziesz gdzieś np do francji i stoi dom identyczny do twojego
<lipko> wo wo wow ... to szczyt draństwa ....
<RandomEngine_2> u mnie w pracy jest tak - pewien oddział pracuje w terenie, posiada dacie dockery i posiadają gpsy podpięte pod komputer samochodu
<lipko> a w czarny piątek automatyczne odurzacze schodziły jak świeże bułaczki
<RandomEngine_2> i oddział kontroli w firmie widzi dokładnie to, co robisz ze samochodem - czy zapinasz pasy, jakie masz spalanie, czy jeźzisz na światłach, czy masz okna uchylone, który bieg wbity - wszystko
<lipko> nooo tak to bardzo modne RandomEngine_2 kogo sie nie zapytać to mówi ze chciałby gdiześ podjechać ale ma gpsa
<RandomEngine_2> u nas firmie płacą za full opcję 350 zł za samochód
<lipko> na miecha?
<RandomEngine_2> tak, na miecha
<RandomEngine_2> niby mało, ale jak masz 1000 samochodów? :)
<RandomEngine_2> dodatkowo każdy kierowca ma takiego "cycka" na którym są jego dane i który musi "odbijać" podczas zapłonu
<RandomEngine_2> po co, na co?
<RandomEngine_2> ano na to, że ja ci daję samochód, bo mnie nie ma w pracy i go rozwalisz na czerownym świetle - to za dupę nie biorą mnie, pomimo, że samochód jest na mnie, tylko ciebie, bo ty jechałeś :)
<lipko> "ME_Cleaner. Potrafi on dosłownie „wyrwać zęby” intelowej Management Engine" hehhe fajne sformuowanie :D
<lipko> no z jednej strony ok ale z innej to pracownik jest jak niewolnik
<RandomEngine_2> bo korpo traktuje ludzi jak zasoby
<lipko> no racja dla nich jesteś tylko tabelką danych
<RandomEngine_2> ale do tego każdy się juz przyzwyczaił, bo dobrze płacą
<lipko> a jak dodać do tego jeszcze psychologiczne systemy gdzie tez jestest określona liczba typów osobowości...
<lipko> np w USA zachwycają się MBTI nie wiem czy znasz
<RandomEngine_2> nie chce sobie zawracać głowy tymi osobowościami, genderami i innymi bzdetami
<lipko> tobisz testy i oni cię wg nich przyporządkowują
<lipko> mało zę wszystko o tobie wiedza to jeszcze dokładnie maja rozpracowaną twoja osobowość wiedzą na co cie stać i gdzie uderzyć zeby zabolało
<RandomEngine_2> a wszystko zaczęło sie od niewinnej personalizacji reklam :P
<lipko> tak i żyjesz wydaje ci sie w 21 wieku niby że niewolnictwa już nie ma :F
<lipko> a to tylko zostało przedefiniowane a działa tak samo
<lipko> a nawet "lepiej"
<RandomEngine_2> wspomniany wcześniej przeze mnie "cycek" wygląda tak http://wstaw.org/m/2017/11/26/cycek_jpg_640x400_crop_q85.jpg
<lipko> palec boga xD
<lipko> trzeba się wynosić z tego grajdołu bo nas tu wykończą no ale mars society dopiero raczkuje XD
<RandomEngine_2> dawniej, aby czegoś się o kimś dowiedzieć musiałeś torturować, dzisiaj odpalasz fejsa, instagrama i inne pierdoły
<lipko> heh
<lipko> jakiś performers użył programu do indentyfikacji twarzy na ruskim facebooku i poznajdywał ludzi :D
<RandomEngine_2> skąd hitler wiedział kto jest żydem, kto nie - ze sposób powszechnych :
<RandomEngine_2> :D
<RandomEngine_2> *spisów
<lipko> https://www.boredpanda.com/face-recognition-photography-your-face-is-big-data-egor-tsvetkov/ :D
<lipko> chce mieć takie coś
<lipko> biore sobie fona nakierowuje kamerkę włączam i szuka a ja wiem kto kim jest :)
<lipko> a potem cześć "janusz" kooope lat XD
<lipko> nie pamiętasz ? robiliśmy razem 15 lat temu
<lipko> pożycz na piwo xD
<lipko> swoją drogą biedni ci rosjanie
<lipko> byle tajniak przyjedzie i rozkmini w moskwie co chce
<lipko> RandomEngine_2: a wiesz ze fajnie ze o tym napisałeś :D
<lipko> booo sam od jakiegoś czasu sie zastanawiam... przecież są stare zdjęcia nazistów
<lipko> to wiesz udoskonalić ten program i sprawdizić przez facebooka co robia rodziny faszystów ile maja na kontach jakie maja majątki
<lipko> tego oczywiście nasi TW nie potrafią wymyśleć
<RandomEngine_2> dlatego mówiłem zaraz na początku rozmowy - nie ważne jak będziesz chronił swoją prywatność, wystarczy, że bedziemy na imprezie, cykniemy sobie samojebkę, podpiszę ciebie na zdjęciu i juz po ptakach
<RandomEngine_2> trzeba według mnie znaleźć złoty środek pomiędzy wygodami, bezpieczeństwem, prywatnością
<RandomEngine_2> przykładowo blokowanie telefonu odciskiem palca, że niby kod zostawiasz na obudowie telefonu i wszędzie, co tylko dotkniesz - owszem, racja, ale jak Ci ktoś ukradnie telefon, to najpierw musi ściągnąć odcisk palca w odpowiedniej formie z telefonu, a to trwa
<RandomEngine_2> a ty w między czasie możesz zdalnie wykasować zawartość telefonu
<RandomEngine_2> służby, oni mają inne metody, jak np ucięcie ręki ;-)
<Ashiren> byla sprawa z facebookiem jak on niby dobiera ci trafnie znajomych a oni sledzili z mikrofonu ludzi a kilka urzadzen obok siebie komunikowalo sie przez nieslyszalne dzwieki
<RandomEngine_2> facebook też wysyła numery telefonów, nawet jak nie masz ustawionej synchronizacji, wystarczy messenger
<RandomEngine_2> przykład - poznałem jedną laską, dała mi do siebie numer, nagle dziwnym trafem jest ona od razu wyświetla w proponowanych znajomych ;-)
<Ashiren> bo pewnie dala ci numer do pizzy hut
<RandomEngine_2> wegetariańska z dodatkiem mięsa
<lipko> ^^
<lipko> hmm nom wychodzi na to ze nie dość ze mamy średniowiecze to analfabetyzm jest bardziej powszechny niż w tamtych wiekach
<lipko> mam na myśli nie to ze ludzie nie potrafią czytać i pisać ale to jak małą znikomą wiedze mają na temat technik informatycznych
<lipko> tak małą ze w zasadzie są analfabetami 21 wieku
<lipko> ciekawe czy da sie findfaca uruchomić na chromeos-ie :>
<lipko> ..da się... "You can download and use Android apps on your Chromebook using the Google Play Store app."
<lipko> wow i jaka tania kamerka HD https://www.spyshop.pl/minikamera-hd-kamuflowana-w-eleganckim-zegarku-ww130-344.html ^^
<lipko> z całkiem całkiem fajnym blacikiem z kamerą w cyfrze 6 ... czasem to tak robia ze widać a tu nieźle
<drathir> lol przeciez fb ma dostep do kontaktow nie wiem w czym to sie dziwic...
<drathir> to samo google...
<drathir> wystarczy maila, ze sie poda to zaraz full...
<drathir> a co do rozpoznawania twarzy mozna zablokowac w teorii, ze nie wyszuka z automatu, bo zadymy byly o to ;p
<lipko> szkoda ze random poszedł .... http://allegro.pl/zagluszacz-zagluszarka-sygnalu-gps-l1-l2-playboy-i7041903454.html
<drathir> lipko: z kazdym jammerem to ostroznie trzeba, bo wieksze klopoty niz to warte mozna miec...
<lipko> nom nie wiem jak to działa czy jest dobre
<drathir> lipko: dzialac dziala, zle jak w zlym miejscu uzyjesz to panowie w czarnych garniturach szybko sie moga zjawic ;p
<lipko> sie mi wyszło wzieło :P
<lipko> rany ale tor muli :/
<drathir> zmien nodea...
<lipko> właśnie ogladam: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDuHkZtUBIw :O
<lipko> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2SgMItcR0g czy ja dobrze rozumiem co ten koleś zrobił? że na jednym kompie podłączył sie do intel ME i widział cały swój desktop? :O a potem na drugim po prostu wyłączył intel ME i przestało wysyłac?
<lipko> zaczynam rozumieć dlaczego Nasa spaliła Cassiniego w atm. Saturna...
<Ashiren> mhm
<lipko> czy mnie oczy nie mylą czy piterr wskoczył do wisły? xD
<bartek> hiho
<lipko> cze bartek
<Ashiren> ihih
<lipko> lol co za dzwięki normalnie rykowisko
<malutka> hivo
<lipko> @malutka: cześć
<Ashiren> meow
<malutka> :3
<bartek> kocia muzyka
<lipko> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9LqRl7tqf4 ^^
<lipko> tak do nie dawna krążyło powiedzenie przestań mnie zukenbergować a teraz będzie nie rób mnie w intela xD
<lipko> dooobra idę trzymcie się :*
<malutka> co tu się...
